# Eadric et. al. (The Paladin and his Friends).



## sepulchrave

These are the characters from the seldom-updated "Lady Despina's Virtue" thread in the Story Hour forum. Overpowered? - maybe. Do I care? - usually, no, but that damned scimitar can be a royal pain in the butt...


Eadric 
Human male Paladin 15;  medium sized humanoid (human); HD 15d10+60; hps 159; Init +1 (+1 Dex,); Speed 20 ft; AC 28 (+1 Dex, +12 Armour, +5 Shield); Attack: BAB: +15/+10/+5; +25/+20/+15 (Magical Bastard Sword + Belt) or +24/+19/+14 (Magical Lance + Belt); Dmg: 1d10+9 (15-20/x2) (Magical Bastard Sword), 1d8+9 (x3) (Magical Lance + Belt) - double on charge. SV Fort +18, Ref +11, Will +13; AL LG; Str 18 (24), Dex 13, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 21.

Languages: Common, Celestial

Skills: Ride +16, Knowledge (Religion) +7, Knowledge (Nobility) +8, Diplomacy +23, Handle Animal +10, Perform +9 (Ballad, Ode, Lute, Dance), Knowledge (History) +6, Sense Motive +7.

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Power Attack, Mounted Combat, Ride-by-Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Improved Critical (Bastard Sword)

Special Abilities: Detect Evil at will, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands (75hp/day), Divine Health, Aura of Courage, Smite Evil (1/day, +15 dmg), Remove Disease (5/week), Turn Undead (as CLE 13, 8/day).

Spells: -/3/2/2/1. Prepared spells vary, but usually include "Holy Sword."

Magic Items:
"Lukarn." LG Keen Sunblade (Bastard Sword) +2, +4 vs Evil Creatures. Double Damage vs. Undead. Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 15. Semiempathy. 1 x Extraordinary Ability: Heal 1/day. Special Purpose: Slay Chaotic Evil Creatures. Special Purpose Power: Confusion. Lukarn has an Ego of 20.
"The Skin of Sarth." +4 Full Plate Armour of Invulnerability.
"Melimpor's Iron Girdle." Belt of Giant Strength +6.
"Melimpor's Shield." A Large +3 Shield of Blinding.
"Kirm." Heavy +2 Dragonbane Lance. 
3 Javelins of Lightning
4 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds; 2 Potions of Haste.


Tatterbrand, Eadric's Squire 
Human Fighter 7; medium sized humanoid (human); HD 7d10+14; hps 57; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +4 Armour, +3 Buckler); Attack: BAB: +7/+2; +11/+4 (Masterwork Longsword) or +12/+7 (Composite Shortbow) Dmg: 1d8+2 (19-20/x2) (MW Longsword) or 1d6 +2 (x3) (Composite Shortbow), SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 13.

Languages: Common, Elven

Skills: Ride +10, Jump +10, Handle Animal +7, Swim +8, Intimidate +6, Climb +7

Feats: Weapon Focus (Longsword), Weapon Focus (Composite Shortbow), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Far Shot, Weapon Specialization (Composite Shortbow), Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery. 

Mithral Chain Vest
Mighty Composite Shortbow (+2)
Masterwork Longsword
+2 Buckler
18 x +3 Arrows


Contundor, Eadric's Mount 
Large Magical Beast w/ Half-Celestial Template; HD 12d8+60; hps 126; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Speed 50 ft; AC 22 (+11 Natural, +2 Dex, -1 Size); Attack: BAB: +12/+12/+7; +20/+20/+15 (2 Hooves, Bite) Dmg: 1d6+8 (hoof) or 1d4 +4 (bite), SV (as Eadric) Fort +18, Ref +11, Will +13; AL LG; Str 26, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 11, Wis 17, Cha 10 .

Languages: Common, Celestial

Skills: Listen +17, Spot +17, Wilderness Lore +9, Swim +14, Jump +14, Knowledge (Planes) +2

Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Track. 

Paladin's Mount Special Abilities: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Share Saving Throws, Command, Spell Resistance +20.

Half Celestial Abilities: 1/day at 12th level: Bless, Aid, Detect Evil, Cure Serious Wounds, Neutralize Poison, Holy Smite, Remove Disease, Dispel Evil, Holy Word; 3/day: Protection from Evil. Immune to acid, cold, disease and electricity, +4 on saves vs. poison; at will: Light. 


Ortwin of Jiuhu 
Half-Elven Fighter5/Rogue5/Bard7; medium sized humanoid (half-elf); HD 5d10+15 + 5d6+15 + 7d6+15; hps 122; Init +5 (+5 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 23 (+5 Dex, +8 Armour, ++ Displacement Effects); Attack: BAB: +13/+8/+3; +23/+18/+13 (Finessed Magical Scimitar) Dmg: 1d6+7 (12-20/x2) (Magical Scimitar), SV Fort +10, Ref +15, Will +8; AL CG(N Tendencies); Str 13, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 20 (24).

Languages: Common, Draconic, Old Borchion, Elf

Skills: Perform +21 (14 Ranks: Storytelling, Epic, Chant, Drum, Lyre, Lute, Pipe, Mime, Formal Dance, Folksong, Sword Swallowing, Juggling, Clarion, Satire), Bluff +24, Pick Pocket +13, Climb +9, Swim +7, Hide +20, Move Silently +20, Disguise +13, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Innuendo +7, Open Lock +11, Use Magic Device +15, Search +11 

Feats: Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Finesse (Scimitar - Yes, I allow this), Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Skill Focus (Bluff), Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Improved Critical (Scimitar), Brew Potion. 

Special Abilities: Sneak Attack +3d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Flatfooted Dex Bonus), Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge 



Spells: 3/5/4/2 per day. Known: 0lvl: Dancing Lights, Daze, Flare, Light, Read Magic, Prestidigitation; 1st lvl: Sleep, Charm Person, Alarm, Ventriloquism; 2nd lvl: Silence, Cat's Grace, Cure Moderate Wounds, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts; Major Image, Scrying.

Magic Items: 

"Dread Githla." +4 Keen, Throwing and Returning Scimitar
Cloak of Displacement (Major)
+5 Studded Leather Armour
Iron Horn of Valhalla
The Blue Garnet Collar (Grants wearer +4 to Charisma).
Winged Boots 
Potion of Fiery Breath.
2 Potions of Invisibility.


Nwm the Preceptor 
Human Druid 14; medium sized humanoid (human); HD 14d8+28; hps 98; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 19 (+1 Dex, +5 Armour, +3 Natural); Attack: BAB: +10/+5; +13/+13/+8/+5 (Magical Quarterstaff) or +12/+7 (Magical Javelin) Dmg: 1d6+4 (x2) (Magical Quarterstaff) or 1d6 +3 (x2) (Magical Javelin), SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 19, Cha 17.

Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan, Druidic

Skills (123): Animal Empathy +18, Handle Animal +10, Swim +10, Intuit Direction +10, Concentration +12, Wilderness Lore +21, Knowledge (Nature) + 18, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Scry +11, Spellcraft +11, Diplomacy +8, Heal +7, Profession (Herbalist) +6, Craft (Leatherworker) +6 

Feats: Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff), Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item 

Special Abilities: Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, +4 on Saves vs. Fey Enchantments, Wild Shape (5/day), Venom Immunity, A Thousand Faces.

Spells Per Day: 6/6/6/5/5/3/3/2

Nwm's Staff (+2 Staff of the Woodlands topped with an Orb of Storms)
"Leofric's Token," a +3 Amulet of Natural Armour
+3 Leather Armour
"The Bleeding Spears of Huttur," 2x +1 Javelins of Wounding
Bag of Tricks (Rust Colour)


Tostig, Nwm's Bear 
Dire Bear; Huge Animal; HD 21+126; hps 221; Init +0; Speed 40 ft; AC 19 (-2 Size, +11 Natural); Attack: 2 Claws +27, Bite +22; Dmg: 2d6 +14 (Claw) 4d6 +7 (Bite); SQ Improved Grab;  SV Fort +18, Ref +12, Will +10; AL N; Str 39, Dex 11, Con 23, Int 12, Wis 19, Cha 17.

Skills: Listen +7, Spot +7, Swim +17

Meep, Longnose and Dour, Nwm's Monkeys
Tiny Animal; HD 1; hps 4; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Speed 30 ft, Climb 30 ft.; AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Size); Attack: Bite +4 melee; Dmg: 1d3-4; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1; AL N; Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 5.

Skills: Balance +10, Climb +13, Hide +13, Listen +4, Spot +4 

Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bite)

Grince and Midder, Nwm's Owls
Tiny Animal; HD 1; hps 4; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Speed 10 ft, Fly 40 ft (average); AC 17 (+3 Dex, +2 Size, +2 Natural); Attack: Claws +5 melee; Dmg: 1d2-2; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2; AL N; Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4.

Skills: Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6 (+14 in Twilight)

Feats: Weapon Finesse (Claws)




Mostin the Meta-Gnostic 
Human Wizard (Diviner) 6 / Alienist 9; medium sized humanoid (Human); HD 6d4+6 + 9d4+9 +6 (Insane Certainty); hps 61; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural, +4 Bracers of Armour, +2 Deflection); Attack: BAB: +7/+2; +8/+3 (Magical Rapier) Dmg: 1d6+1 + 1d6 Electricity (18-20/x2 +1d10) (Magical Rapier), SV Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +13 (+15); AL N(G Tendencies); Str 11, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 22, Wis 16 (18), Cha 12.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Elven

Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +24, Knowledge (The Planes) +24, Knowledge (History) +15, Knowledge (Geography) +15, Spellcraft +24, Alchemy +14, Scry +24, Concentration +14, Ride +5, .
Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Alertness, Craft Wondrous Item, Quicken Spell, Still Spell, Maximize Spell, Chain Spell. 

Special Abilities: Alien Blessing (+1 Insight Bonus on Saving Throws), Extra Summoning, Summon Alien, Insane Certainty, Timeless Body, Pseudonatural Familiar

Phobia: birds.

Spells: 4/6/6/5/5/5/4/2/1 per day. Specialty: Divination. Prohibited: Necromancy. 

Known: 

0lvl: All PHB Cantrips. 

1st lvl: Sleep, Charm Person, Alarm, Ventriloquism, Mount, Summon Monster, Comprehend Languages, Detect Undead, Identify, True Strike, Jump, Spider Climb, Magic Missile.

2nd lvl. Detect Thoughts, Summon Swarm, Summon Monster II, Web, Locate Object, Detect Invisibility, Darkness, Alter Self, Knock, Cat's Grace,  Bull's Strength, Eagle's Splendour, Mostin's Aura of Inscrutability, Mostin's Arhythmic Apoplexy, Mostin's Myopic Emanation 

3rd lvl: Phantom Steed, Stinking Cloud, Summon Monster III, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law, Diepel Magic, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Tongues.

4th lvl: Dimensional Anchor, Evard's Black Tentacles, Minor Creation, Summon Monster IV, Arcane Eye, Detect Scrying, Locate Creature, Scrying, Charm Monster, Phantasmal Killer, Shadow Conjuration, Polymorph Self, Mostin's Interminable Sermon, Mostin's Torque Tendril.

5th lvl: Dismissal, Lesser Planar Binding, Summon Monster V, Contact Other Plane, Prying Eyes, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Dream, Nightmare, Teleport, Mostin's Metempsychotic Reversal, Mostin's Paroxysm of Fire.

6th lvl: Repulsion, Antimagic Field, Planar Binding, Summon Monster VI, Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, True Seeing, Chain Lightning, Guards and Wards, Tenser's Transformation, Mass Haste, Mostin's Id Eruption

7th lvl: Banishment, Sequester, Summon Monster VII, Greater Scrying, Vision, Insanity, Plane Shift, Ethereal Jaunt, Limited Wish, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Mostin's Metagnostic Inquiry.

8th lvl: Mind Blank, Greater Planar Binding, Summon Monster VIII, Trap the Soul, Discern Location, Binding, Etherealness, Polymorph any Object.

Magic Items: 

Looking Glass of Urm Nahat (Mirror of Mental Prowess)
Portable Hole
Bracers of Armour +4
Ring of Protection +2
"The Cordwainer's Needle." Shocking Burst +1 Rapier.
Incandescent Blue Sphere Ioun Stone (+2 Wis)
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone (Sustains without Air)
Iridescent Spindle Ioun Stone (Sustains without Food or Water)


2 Phials of "Oil of Timelessness"
4 Potions of "Cure Serious Wounds."


Mostin's Metamorphic Apparatus.
This bulky object displaces around a cubic yard and weighs over 100 lbs. It is covered in dials and levers and has a single spherical chamber in its centre with a door which can be closed to seal it. When an object weighing less than twenty pounds is placed in the Metamorphic Apparatus, the door is closed and the correct sequence of levers pulled and buttons pressed, it undergoes a transformation equivalent to a Polymorph any Object spell, except that no object heavier than twenty pounds may be produced. Activating the Appararus takes one round for someone familiar with it: otherwise the metamorphosis will be random. Metamorphosis itself takes one full round and is accompanied by smoke and loud, jarring noises. The Metamorphic Apparatus can be activated once per day. Caster level 15th. Prerequisite of Craft Wondrous Item, "Polymorph any Object." Weight 100lbs. Market Price 24,000 gp.

Mostin's Pseudonatural Helper
This writhing mass of tentacles, arms and other unnamed organs of manipulation stands around four feet high. It has no discernible means of locomotion, although it can move forward by oozing at a rate of 10 ft. per round. The pseudonatural helper is uncannily dextrous and precise, and under the direction of its user it adds a +10 circumstance modifier to the user's checks with the following skills: Alchemy, Disable Device, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock and Use Rope. It understands complex commands involving the subtle manipulation of objects and devices, but cannot attack. The Pseudonatural Helper has 20hp and an AC of 10: if damaged it can be repaired through the use of Cure Spells or similar magic, or  by natural recuperation. Caster level 10th. Prerequisite of Craft Wondrous Item, Summon Monster II, Permanency. Special: Crafter must be an Alienist of least 1st level. Weight 80 lbs. Market Price 12,000 gp.

Mostin's Comfortable Retreat
This small replica of a house, when placed upon the ground and a command word is spoken, immediately grows into a comfortable manse of small size. A second command word causes it to shrink to its normal size. The Comfortable Retreat has six plushly furnished bedrooms, a cozy drawing room, three opulent bathrooms, a small lounge, a library, a dining room with place settings for ten people, a conservatory with numerous plants, a kitchen and scullery, a small laboratory equipped with alchemical equipment (+2 to checks), a pantry full of meats and viands and a well-stocked wine cellar. Fires always burn in the hearths and a squad of 6 unseen servants are always on hand to serve food, wash laundry or perform other sundry tasks. The doors and windows are arcane locked, grates warded with explosive runes cover the chimnies, and a magic mouth on the front door warns intruders away, declaring:

"This is the abode of Mostin the Meta-Gnostic. If you value your sanity, depart swiftly!"

Those attempting to enter the Comfortable Retreat without the owner's consent are subject to the effects of a suggestion with the message: "What a nice morning/afternoon/evening/night. Why not go for a long walk, in the opposite direction of this house?" The save DC vs this suggestion is 19. The Comfortable Retreat may be activated or deactivated each only once per day, although it can retain its large size indefinitely if the command to shrink is not spoken.
Caster Level 14th. Prerequisite of Craft Wondrous Item, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Guards and Wards. Market Price 68,000 gp.

Mostin's Unsavory Oracle
If the correct words are known, this small (1 ft.) statuette of a gargoyle may be commanded to life once per day and posed a single question. The Unsavory Oracle responds as though the spell "Mostin's Metagnostic Inquiry" had been cast, but has the side effect of remaining alert and active for a full hour afterwards, during which time it will seek to wreak as much havoc as possible, although it will not attempt to flee or leave the owner. In its awakened form, the Unsavory Oracle has the stats of a Tiny Animated Object with 2hp. If slain, the Unsavory Oracle will return to its statue form, but cannot be activated for a full week thereafter. Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Mostin's Metagnostic Inquiry, Caster Level 14th. Market Price: 16,000 gp (?).


Mogus, Mostin's Familiar 
Diminutive Pseudonatural Magical Beast (Hedgehog); HD 15; hps 30; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Speed 15 ft; AC 23 (+1 Dex, +4 Size, +8 Natural); Attack: BAB: +7/+2, +12/7 (Bite); Dmg: 1d3-4, SA Poison; SQ Defensive Ball SV Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +13; AL N; Str 3, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 5.

Skills: Hide +17, Listen +5, Spot +5

Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bite)

Special Abilities: Alertness on Master, Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Touch, Speak with Master, Speak with Animals of Type (Rodentia), Spell Resistance 20, Scry on Familiar.

Pseudonatural Qualities: True Strike 1/day; Electricity and Acid Resistance 20; DR 10/+3; SR 25; Alternate Form.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Very cool characters. Thanks. 

Hehe, I am one of those persons, who has followed your rarely updated story since you first posted question about "Can demon be redeemable" or some such.


----------



## turtle

have you listed descriptions for mostin's invented spells somewhere?


----------



## Rackhir

Shame on you Sepulchrave, for not mentioning you'd posted this in the story hour. Wow what a powerful bunch. I wish my character had half that amount of Magic items. Of course as I learned in a high points Champions campaign. If you can't get your hands on the villians it doesn't do you a dammed bit of good. You seem to have mastered that in spades. 

Great to get some of the background on the characters. Especialy Mostin's little toys. Again many thanks for finally continuing the story.


----------



## grodog

Thanks for sharing these stats sep!  

Please do post more on Mostin's spells---they sound very cool with their Vancian/Ars Magica-like spell names.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*The PCs, their Animals and Nehael*

These are the characters as they stand in the Spring of the year 688, before the beginning of the War of Secession.

I sat down with each of the players to make sure my copies of the characters were fully rationalized wrt. game mechanics - its amazing how many errors came to light. Dan's illegible handwriting, Dave's sloppy math and my lazy, half-asleep, cut-and paste means that errors (actually, mostly mine) in the opening post have been rectified. 

I'm trying to find Mostin's Spell descriptions - I've got a copy tucked away on my desktop somewhere. Otherwise I'll have to pester Dan.



*Eadric*

Human male Paladin 15 / Divine Disciple 1;  medium sized humanoid (human); HD 15d10+1d8 + 64; hps 168; Init +1 (+1 Dex,); Speed 20 ft; AC 28 (+1 Dex, +12 Armour, +5 Shield); Attack: BAB: +15/+10/+5; +25/+20/+15 (Magical Bastard Sword + Belt) or +24/+19/+14 (Magical Lance + Belt); Dmg: 1d10+9 (15-20/x2) (Magical Bastard Sword), 1d8+9 (x3) (Magical Lance + Belt) - double on charge. SV Fort +20, Ref +11, Will +15; AL LG; Str 18 (24), Dex 13, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 22.

Languages: Common, Celestial

Skills: Ride +16, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Knowledge (Nobility) +8, Diplomacy +24, Handle Animal +11, Perform +10 (Ballad, Ode, Lute, Dance), Knowledge (History) +6, Sense Motive +7.

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Power Attack, Mounted Combat, Ride-by-Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Improved Critical (Bastard Sword)

Special Abilities: Detect Evil at will, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands (75hp/day), Divine Health, Aura of Courage, Smite Evil (1/day, +15 dmg), Remove Disease (5/week), Turn Undead (as CLE 13, 8/day). Strength Domain Power (1/day: +16 to Str for 1 round). Divine Emissary (Telepathy w/ LG celestials in 60 ft.)

Spells: -/3/3/2/1. Prepared spells vary, but usually include "Holy Sword." Plus Strength domain spells: Endure Elements, Bull’s Strength, Magic Vestment, Spell Immunity.

Magic Items:
"Lukarn." LG Keen Sunblade (Bastard Sword) +2, +4 vs Evil Creatures. Double Damage vs. Undead. Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 15. Semiempathy. 1 x Extraordinary Ability: Heal 1/day. Special Purpose: Slay Chaotic Evil Creatures. Special Purpose Power: Confusion. Lukarn has an Ego of 20.
"The Skin of Sarth." +4 Full Plate Armour of Invulnerability.
"Melimpor's Iron Girdle." Belt of Giant Strength +6.
"Melimpor's Shield." A Large +3 Shield of Blinding.
"Kirm." Heavy +2 Dragonbane Lance. 
3 Javelins of Lightning
4 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds; 2 Potions of Haste.

Physical Characteristics: 34 Years. 190 lbs. 6’1." Tawny, shoulder-length hair, brown eyes, athletic but not over-muscled. Fair Complexion. Now sports a beard which makes him look older than previously.


*Tatterbrand, Eadric's Squire*

Human Fighter 8; medium sized humanoid (human); HD 8d10+16; hps 64; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved); Speed 30 ft; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +4 Armour, +3 Buckler); Attack: BAB: +8/+3; +12/+7 (MW Longsword) or +15/+10 (Composite Shortbow w/ magic arrow) Dmg: 1d8+2 (19-20/x2) (MW Longsword) or 1d6 +5 (x3) (Composite Shortbow), SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +2; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 13.

Languages: Common, Elven

Skills: Ride +10, Jump +10, Handle Animal +10, Swim +8, Intimidate +6, Climb +7

Feats: Weapon Focus (Longsword), Weapon Focus (Composite Shortbow), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Far Shot, Weapon Specialization (Composite Shortbow), Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Improved Initiative. 

Mithral Chain Vest
Mighty Composite Shortbow (+2)
Masterwork Longsword
+2 Buckler
18 x +3 Arrows


*Contundor, Eadric's Mount*

Large Magical Beast w/ Half-Celestial Template; HD 12d8+60; hps 126; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Speed 50 ft; AC 22 (+11 Natural, +2 Dex, -1 Size); Attack: BAB: +12/+12/+7; +20/+20/+15 (2 Hooves, Bite) Dmg: 1d6+8 (hoof) or 1d4 +4 (bite), SV (as Eadric) Fort +18, Ref +11, Will +13; AL LG; Str 26, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 11, Wis 17, Cha 10 .

Languages: Common, Celestial

Skills: Listen +17, Spot +17, Wilderness Lore +9, Swim +14, Jump +14, Knowledge (Planes) +2

Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Track. 

Paladin's Mount Special Abilities: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Share Saving Throws, Command, Spell Resistance +20.

Half Celestial Abilities: 1/day at 12th level: Bless, Aid, Detect Evil, Cure Serious Wounds, Neutralize Poison, Holy Smite, Remove Disease, Dispel Evil, Holy Word; 3/day: Protection from Evil. Immune to acid, cold, disease and electricity, +4 on saves vs. poison; at will: Light. 


At some point, I'll relate the story of how Eadric gained this steed.



*Ortwin of Jiuhu* 

Half-Elven Fighter5/Rogue5/Bard7/Ranger 1; medium sized humanoid (half-elf); HD 5d10+15 + 5d6+15 + 7d6+21 +1d10+3; hps 134; Init +5 (+5 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 23 (+5 Dex, +8 Armour, ++ Displacement Effects); Attack: BAB: +14/+9/+4; +22/+17/+12 (Finessed Magical Scimitar) and +14/+9 (Magical Pick); Dmg: 1d6+7 (12-20/x2) (Magical Scimitar) and 1d4+1 +1d6 electrical (20/x4 +3d10 electrical + 3d8 sonic + deafening); SV Fort +12, Ref +15, Will +8; AL CG(N Tendencies); Str 13, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 20 (24).

Languages: Common, Draconic, Old Borchion, Elf

Skills: Perform +21 (14 Ranks: Storytelling, Epic, Chant, Drum, Lyre, Lute, Pipe, Mime, Formal Dance, Folksong, Sword Swallowing, Juggling, Clarion, Satire), Bluff +24, Pick Pocket +13, Climb +9, Swim +7, Hide +20, Move Silently +20, Disguise +13, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Innuendo +7, Open Lock +11, Use Magic Device +15, Search +11, Tumble +11. 

Feats: Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Finesse (Scimitar - Yes, I allow this), Dodge, Expertise, Mobility, Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Skill Focus (Bluff), Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Improved Critical (Scimitar), Brew Potion, Track, Improved TWF (Depends on Virtual Tree)

Special Abilities: Sneak Attack +3d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Flatfooted Dex Bonus), Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge. Ambidexterity and TWF in light or no armour. Favoured Enemy: Demons.

Spells: 3/5/4/2 per day. Known: 0lvl: Dancing Lights, Daze, Flare, Light, Read Magic, Prestidigitation; 1st lvl: Sleep, Charm Person, Alarm, Ventriloquism; 2nd lvl: Silence, Cat's Grace, Cure Moderate Wounds, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts; 3rd lvl: Major Image, Scrying.

Magic Items: 
"Dread Githla." +4 Keen, Throwing and Returning Scimitar
Cloak of Displacement (Major)
+5 Studded Leather Armour
The Blue Garnet Collar (Grants wearer +4 to Charisma).
Winged Boots 
Potion of Fiery Breath.
Potion of Invisibility.
+1 Thundering and Shocking Burst Light Pick (Yet to be named)

Physical Characteristics: 44 years; 159 lbs; 5'8." Wiry and athletic, handsome, slightly exotic features only hint at Elven heritage. Black hair, green eyes, neatly trimmed beard. Olive complexion.


*Nwm the Preceptor*

Human Druid 15; medium sized humanoid (human); HD 15d8+30; hps 105; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 19 (+1 Dex, +5 Armour, +3 Natural); Attack: BAB: +11/+6/+1; +14/+14/+9/+9/+4 (Magical Quarterstaff) or +13/+8 (Magical Javelin) Dmg: 1d6+4 (x2) (Magical Quarterstaff) or 1d6 +3 (x2) (Magical Javelin), SV Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +13; AL NG; Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 19, Cha 17.

Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan, Druidic

Skills: Animal Empathy +18, Handle Animal +9, Swim +10, Intuit Direction +10, Concentration +12, Wilderness Lore +21, Knowledge (Nature) + 13, Knowledge (Arcana) +7, Scry +12, Spellcraft +12, Diplomacy +8, Heal +7, Profession (Herbalist) +11, Craft (Leatherworker) +7 

Feats: Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff), Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item, Natural Spell 

Special Abilities: Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, +4 on Saves vs. Fey Enchantments, Wild Shape (5/day; Huge), Venom Immunity, A Thousand Faces, Timeless Body.

Spells Per Day: 6/6/6/5/5/4/3/2/1

Nwm's Staff (+2 Staff of the Woodlands topped with an Orb of Storms)
"Leofric's Token," a +3 Amulet of Natural Armour
+3 Leather Armour
"The Bleeding Spears of Huttur," 2x +1 Javelins of Wounding
Bag of Tricks (Rust Colour)
Nwm’s Torc: Command activated device which allows the wearer at will to ‘Commune with Nature’ as cast by a 9th level Druid.

Physical Characteristics: 46 Years; 188lbs; 5’10." Weathered face with wrinkles around the eyes. Stocky. Dishevelled, dark brown hair with a straggly beard - both greying. Hazel Eyes. Moves swiftly and purposefully.


*Tostig, Nwm's Bear*

Dire Bear; Huge Animal; HD 21+126; hps 221; Init +0; Speed 40 ft; AC 19 (-2 Size, +11 Natural); Attack: 2 Claws +27, Bite +22; Dmg: 2d6 +14 (Claw) 4d6 +7 (Bite); SQ Improved Grab;  SV Fort +18, Ref +12, Will +10; AL N; Str 39, Dex 11, Con 23, Int 12, Wis 19, Cha 17.

Skills: Listen +7, Spot +7, Swim +17


*Grince and Midder, Nwm's Owls*

Tiny Animal; HD 1; hps 4; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Speed 10 ft, Fly 40 ft (average); AC 17 (+3 Dex, +2 Size, +2 Natural); Attack: Claws +5 melee; Dmg: 1d2-2; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2; AL N; Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4.

Skills: Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6 (+14 in Twilight)

Feats: Weapon Finesse (Claws)



*Mostin the Metagnostic*

Human (Outsider)Wizard (Diviner) 6 / Alienist 10; medium sized humanoid (Human); HD 6d4+6 + 10d4+10 +6 (Insane Certainty); hps 64; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural, +4 Bracers of Armour, +2 Deflection); Attack: BAB: +8/+3; +9/+4 (MW Rapier) Dmg: 1d6+1 (18-20/x2) (Rapier), SV Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +15 (+17); AL N(G Tendencies); Str 11, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 23 (29), Wis 16 (18), Cha 12.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Elven

Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +26, Knowledge (The Planes) +26, Knowledge (History) +17, Knowledge (Geography) +17, Spellcraft +26, Alchemy +16, Scry +26, Concentration +23, Ride +5, .

Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Alertness, Craft Wondrous Item, Quicken Spell, Still Spell, Maximize Spell, Chain Spell., Energy Substitution (sonic), Empower Spell.

Special Abilities: Alien Blessing (+1 Insight Bonus on Saving Throws), Extra Summoning, Summon Alien, Insane Certainty, Timeless Body, Pseudonatural Familiar, Transcendence (DR 20/+1, Electricity Resistance 20)

Phobia: birds.

Spells: 4/7/6/6/6/6/4/4/3 per day. Specialty: Divination (+1 spell/level/day). Extra Summoning = 1 x Summon Monster VIII. Prohibited: Necromancy. 

Known: 

0lvl: All PHB Cantrips. 

1st lvl: Sleep, Charm Person, Alarm, Ventriloquism, Mount, Summon Monster, Comprehend Languages, Detect Undead, Identify, True Strike, Jump, Spider Climb, Magic Missile.

2nd lvl. Detect Thoughts, Summon Swarm, Summon Monster II, Web, Locate Object, Detect Invisibility, Darkness, Alter Self, Knock, Cat's Grace, Bull's Strength, Eagle's Splendour, Fox’s Cunning, Arcane Lock, Obscure Object, Whispering Eind, Dimensional Pocket, Mostin's Aura of Inscrutability, Mostin's Arhythmic Apoplexy, Mostin's Myopic Emanation 

3rd lvl: Avoid Planar Effects, Phantom Steed, Stinking Cloud, Summon Monster III, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law, Dispel Magic, Tongues, Fly, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance.

4th lvl: Dimensional Anchor, Evard's Black Tentacles, Minor Creation, Summon Monster IV, Arcane Eye, Detect Scrying, Locate Creature, Scrying, Charm Monster, Stoneskin, Phantasmal Killer, Shadow Conjuration, Polymorph Self, Mostin's Interminable Sermon, Mostin's Torque Tendril, Zone of Revelation.

5th lvl: Dismissal, Lesser Planar Binding, Summon Monster V, Contact Other Plane, Prying Eyes, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Dream, Nightmare, Teleport, Mostin's Metempsychotic Reversal, Mostin's Paroxysm of Fire, Permanency, Tenser’s Destructive Resonance.

6th lvl: Repulsion, Antimagic Field, Fiendform, Disintegrate, Planar Binding, Summon Monster VI, Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, True Seeing, Chain Lightning, Guards and Wards, Tenser's Transformation, Mass Haste, Mostin's Id Eruption

7th lvl: Banishment, Sequester, Spell Turning, Summon Monster VII, Greater Scrying, Vision, Insanity, Plane Shift, Ethereal Jaunt, Limited Wish, Reality Maelstrom, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Mostin's Metagnostic Inquiry.

8th lvl: Mind Blank, Greater Planar Binding, Great Shout, Summon Monster VIII, Sympathy, Trap the Soul, Discern Location, Binding, Etherealness, Polymorph any Object, Mass Manifest, Symbol.

Magic Items: 

Looking Glass of Urm Nahat (Mirror of Mental Prowess)
Portable Hole
Bracers of Armour +4
Ring of Protection +2
Incandescent Blue Sphere Ioun Stone (+2 Wis)
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone (Sustains without Air)
Iridescent Spindle Ioun Stone (Sustains without Food or Water)
Amulet of Absorption (50 Spell Levels)
Headband of Intellect +6
3 Beads of Force
2 Phials of "Oil of Timelessness"
4 Potions of "Cure Serious Wounds."
Mostin's Comfortable Retreat

_Mostin's Comfortable Retreat_
This small replica of a house, when placed upon the ground and a command word is spoken, immediately grows into a comfortable manse of small size. A second command word causes it to shrink to its normal size. The Comfortable Retreat has six plushly furnished bedrooms, a cozy drawing room, three opulent bathrooms, a small lounge, a library, a dining room with place settings for ten people, a conservatory with numerous plants, a kitchen and scullery, a small laboratory equipped with alchemical equipment (+2 to checks), a pantry full of meats and viands and a well-stocked wine cellar. Fires always burn in the hearths and a squad of 6 unseen servants are always on hand to serve food, wash laundry or perform other sundry tasks. The doors and windows are arcane locked, grates warded with explosive runes cover the chimnies, and a magic mouth on the front door warns intruders away, declaring:

"This is the abode of Mostin the Meta-Gnostic. If you value your sanity, depart swiftly!"

Those attempting to enter the Comfortable Retreat without the owner's consent are subject to the effects of a suggestion with the message: "What a nice morning/afternoon/evening/night. Why not go for a long walk, in the opposite direction of this house?" The save DC vs this suggestion is 19. The Comfortable Retreat may be activated or deactivated each only once per day, although it can retain its large size indefinitely if the command to shrink is not spoken.
Caster Level 14th. Prerequisite of Craft Wondrous Item, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Guards and Wards. Market Price 68,000 gp.

Physical Characteristics: 41 Years (Physically, 33). 158 lbs. 5’6" Slim, dapper and fashionable. Immaculately trimmed beard. Reddish-brown hair, very fair complexion. Upon achieving his transcendence, Mostin's eyes changed colour to an eerie green and his eyelids shed away. Has a penchant for floppy hats.


*Mogus, Mostin's Familiar*

Diminutive Pseudonatural Magical Beast (Hedgehog); HD 16; hps 32; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Speed 15 ft; AC 23 (+1 Dex, +4 Size, +8 Natural); Attack: BAB: +7/+2, +12/7 (Bite); Dmg: 1d3-4, SA Poison; SQ Defensive Ball SV Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +13; AL N; Str 3, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 5.

Skills: Hide +17, Listen +5, Spot +5

Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bite)

Special Abilities: Alertness on Master, Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Touch, Speak with Master, Speal with Animals of Type (Rodentia), Spell Resistance 20, Scry on Familiar.

Pseudonatural Qualities: True Strike 1/day; Electricity and Acid Resistance 20; DR 10/+3; SR 25; Alternate Form.



*Nehael (Lady Despina)*

Succubus. Medium sized outsider (Demon) / Druid 1 / Contemplative 1; HD 8d8+8 +1d8+1 +1d6+1; hps 51; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Speed 30 ft., fly 50 ft; AC 20 (+1 Dex, +9 Natural); Attack: BAB: +8/+3; +9/+9 (2 Claws); Dmg: 1d3+1 (Claw), SV Fort +16, Ref +12, Will +17; AL NG; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 20.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal 

Skills: Bluff +11, Concentration +7, Disguise +11, Escape Artist +7, Hide +7, Knowledge (Philosophy) +16, Knowledge (Religion) +16, Knowledge (The Planes) +14, Knowledge (Nature) +9, Scry +9, Wilderness Lore +9, Listen +18, Move Silently +7, Ride +7, Search +9, Spot +18

Feats: Dodge, Mobility, Alertness. 

Special Attacks: Spell-Like Abilities: At will – charm monster, clairaudience/clairvoyance, detect thoughts, ethereal jaunt, suggestion, teleport without error. 

Special Qualities: Damage Reduction 20/+2; SR 12, Alternate Form, Tongues. Nature Sense. Cha bonus to all saves (Mysticism Domain Ability).

Tanar’ri Qualities: Immune to Poison and Electricity; Cold, Fire Acid Resistance 20; Telepathy.

Spells: 4/3 Spells per Day + Prestige Domain Spells (Mystcism)

Nehael (Despina) is a Succubus modestly advanced from 6HD to 8HD – primarily to grant her extra skill points, reflecting her religious and philosophical expertise. 
The question "what qualities and abilities does an ex-demon possess?" was vexatious. Whilst it was tempting to replace certain supernatural abilities with their good equivalent (unholy blight becomes holy smite, the energy drain kiss becomes restoration etc.), I didn’t feel as though these powers accurately captured the mood of her "atonement." I therefore simply decided to drop those abilities which were inconsistent in flavour with her new alignment (darkness, desecrate, doom, unholy blight, summon tanar’ri, energy drain). If any other abilities arise to replace these, then it will only be after much work by the demoness – atonement is never that easy.
Other spell-like abilities, and resistances, I allowed her to keep. These did not seem inappropriate to her new alignment, and were reflective of her supernatural nature more than evil. Nonetheless, in terms of power, she is diminished.



_Next: The Fiends._


----------



## Horacio

Really cool...


I didn't imagine Mostin had such an arsenal of useful but bizarre magic items...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

My rationale for converting Graz'zt the way that I did is complex.

The basic premises run as follows:

1) All Demon Princes and Arch-Devils (with the exception of the Adversary and Demogorgon, who in my campaign are uniquely powerful entities), and most Demon Lords and Dukes of Hell should be less powerful than the most advanced Solars (66HD), and more powerful than the most advanced Balors or Pit Fiends (39HD).

2) This gives a wide range (40-65HD), which is good. Most Lords and Dukes will fall in the 40-50 range, and all Princes and Arch-Devils in the 51+ range.

3) Scott Greene's Conversion of Graz'zt happened to place him at 62HD, which is a good starting point as I wanted Graz'zt in the upper range. This acted as a template.

4) The publication of DDg gave some new hints. The total ability scores for a Demigod are in the 170-175 range, increasing to the 190s for a Greater Deity. I wanted archfiends to be considerably less than this, in case I needed to plug in info from DDg at any point later in the game. An advanced Solar's ability total is 153, and this seemed about right as a maximum for an archfiend. Bearing in mind that maxed Pit Fiends' and Balors' scores  total in the mid 120s, it seemed consistent. Thus, Demon Lords and Dukes of Hell weigh in at 130-140, Princes and Archdevils at 141-153, or thereabouts. The gap in the scores, between Demon Princes and Demigods (154-170), is suitable for saints, and for other quasi-deities who do not fall into the Oronthonian schema.

5) I needed a mechanic which reflects the ability of an archfiend to aid the passage of another fiend onto the Prime Plane. _Facilitate Translation_ was born.

6) I wanted a set of qualities which distinguished archfiends qualitatively from their lesser kin, reflecting their supremacy, but setting them apart from quasi-deities. Predictably, these are called _Archfiend Qualities_.

7) I wanted weapon bonuses to be _at maximum_ no higher in equivalence than that of Enitharmon, the Marshal of the Celestial host _(+5 Holy Keen Vorpal Dancing_, or +17 total). Even an 'average' Solar's weapon is a hefty +14.

8) Since the publication of DDg, _nothing_ has more than 3 iterative attacks unless the weapon is _speeded_. Graz'zt's mechanics reflect this.


*Graz’zt (Demon Prince)*
Large Outsider (Demon); HD 62d8 +434; hps 713; Init +10 (+6 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Speed 40 ft; AC 53  (-1 Size, +29 Natural, +6 Dex, +7 Shield, +2 Insight); Attack: +72/+67/+62/+57 melee (Huge +5 Unholy Vorpal Acid Burst Bastard Sword) or: +70/+65/+60/+55 melee and +3 Unholy Keen Guisarme +67/+62 melee; Damage 2d6+14 +1d6 acid (Bastard Sword) and 2d4+7 (Guisarme); Special Attacks: spells, spell-like effects; Special Qualities: SR 32, DR 40/+4, spells, spell-like qualities; SV Fort +40, Ref +41, Will +42; AL CE; Str 28, Dex 22, Con 25, Int 26, Wis 24, Cha 28.

_Skills_: Bluff +59, Concentration +58, Diplomacy +59, Escape Artist +56, Hide +56, Gather Information +58, Knowledge (Religion) +56, Knowledge (Philosophy) +56, Knowledge (Planes) +56, Knowledge (Fiendish Politics) +56, Knowledge (Arcana) +56, Innuendo +58, Intimidate +59,  Listen +57, Move Silently +56, Scry +58, Search +57, Sense Motive +57, Spellcraft +58, Spot +57

_Feats_: Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Iron Will, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Expertise, Power Attack, Sunder, Improved Critical, Improved Initiative, Cleave, Great Cleave

_Spell-like abilities_ (at 20th level): At will- _astral projection_ (self only), _blasphemy, deeper darkness, destruction, dimensional anchor, desecrate, detect good, detect law, fear, greater dispelling, polymorph self, pyrotechnics, read magic, suggestion, symbol_ (any), _telekinesis, teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _tongues_ (self only), _unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight,_ and _wall of fire_. 1/day – _fire storm, binding, horrid wilting, wail of the banshee_. Save DCs are 20 + spell level.

_Spells_: Graz’zt casts arcane spells as a 20th level Sorcerer and divine spells as a 20th level Cleric with access to the domains of Knowledge, Evil, Chaos and Destruction. Save DCs for spells are 20+ spell level for arcane spells and 18+ spell level for divine spells.

_Tanar'ri Qualities_: Immune to poison and electricity; cold, fire and acid resistance 20; communicate telepathically to any creature within 100ft. that possesses a language.

_Archfiend Qualities_ (Sp): These qualities are continually in effect upon Graz’zt’s person –  _see invisibility, detect magic, true seeing, freedom of movement, protection from spells, foresight, antipathy_ toward all good-aligned creatures, _sympathy_ towards all evilly aligned creatures. These qualities may be dispelled, but can be resumed as a free action.

_Facilitate Translation_ (Sp): as a Demon Prince, Graz’zt can open a gate to allow another fiend to reach the Prime Plane. The Demon Prince suffers temporary ability damage equal to the loss of one point of Strength, Dexterity and Constitution for every 2HD of the translating creature, rounded down. This temporary damage can only be healed naturally, at the rate of 1 point per day for each ability. Graz’zt himself may not enter the Prime unless called.

_Summon Tanar’ri_ (Sp): Once per day Graz’zt can automatically summon 1d3 Balors, 1d4 Mariliths or 1d6 Nalfeshnees.


->Insert flavour text.


----------



## Psion

In the story hour thread, you groused about Ortwin's "munchkin" move of taking a level of ranger. Did it occur to you that after he takes the level in ranger, he will suffer a 20% xp penalty due to the "level split" rule? Doesn't sound like too good a choice to me!

If you are taking requests, I think it would be interesting to see Milissu (sp?)


----------



## Lombard

Psion said:
			
		

> *In the story hour thread, you groused about Ortwin's "munchkin" move of taking a level of ranger. Did it occur to you that after he takes the level in ranger, he will suffer a 20% xp penalty due to the "level split" rule? Doesn't sound like too good a choice to me!
> 
> *





I can answer that - the multiclassing penalty was rule zeroed from the outset of the game. I remember Sepulchrave describing it as 'bunkum.' I'm generally in accordance - as a player in the game, I can state that Ortwin is manifestly the least effective member of the party, despite the fact that he's 2 levels higher than everyone else.

Ortwin was originally a 1e character: Ftr5/Thf5/Brd14, or something like that. Converting him to 3e was a nightmare. Rob, his player, wanted to take Druid levels as well, to reflect his abilities, but that would have spread him even thinner.

Don't worry about Sepulchrave calling us names. He does that all the time.



I didn't look at Graz'zt, Jim. Honest


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Lombard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't look at Graz'zt, Jim. Honest
> 
> *




Ever the noble paladin


----------



## Darklone

Good you didn't Eadric. Otherwise you'd have bought the Epic level Handbook at once and planned for the next 25 levels till you would manage to survive a second...

Or, you would have dropped dead in agony.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

This needs a bump


----------



## madriel

I'd like to see Mulissu and Iua.  Are you going to post any of the Oronthonians?


----------



## BiggusGeekus

As they say in France, _le bump_.

Any chance we could see the stats on that rod you just metioned?  I imagine you want to keep it as a surprise, but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Jeremy

My guess at the new and improved Ortwin.  

*Ortwin of Jiuhu, Male Satyr Rogue5 Ranger1 Bard7 Fighter5* CR 20; Size:M Type Fey; HD 5d6+1d10+7d6+5d10+92; hp 152; Init +6 (+6 Dex); Spd Walk 40'; AC 27 (flatfooted 27, touch 15), Gore +15 (1d6+1) or Githla +23/+18/+13 (1d6+7 12-20/x2) and  Thundering Shocking Burst +1 Light Pick +14/+9 (1d4+1+1d6 electric); SA: Bardic knowledge (+9), Bardic music 7/day, Evasion, Favored Enemy(Demons), Sneak Attack +3d6, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC); Vision: Low-light AL: CG; Sv: Fort +14, Ref +20, Will +12; Str 13, Dex 22, Con 18, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 20 (24)

_Skills and Feats:_  Bluff +33, Climb +9, Disguise +13, Hide +20, Innuendo +7, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Listen +13, Move Silently +20, Open Lock +11, Perform +37, Pick Pocket +16, Search +11, Spellcraft +8, Spot +13, Swim +1, Tumble +11, Use Magic Device +15; Ambidexterity, Dodge, Expertise, Improved Critical (Scimitar), Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Mobility, Spring Attack, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse (Scimitar), Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Whirlwind Attack 

_Possessions:_   The Blue Garnet Collar (Grants wearer +4 to Charisma),  The Dread Githla (Scimitar +4 Keen, Throwing, Returning),  Light Pick +1 (Shocking Burst, Thundering),  Studded Leather +5,  Cloak of Displacement (Major),  Potion (Fire Breath),  Potion (Invisibility),  Winged Boots 

_Spells:_

*Bard:* (3 /5 /4 /2 )

0-Dancing Lights, Daze, Flare, Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic 

1-Alarm, Charm Person, Sleep, Ventriloquism

2-Cat's Grace, Cure Moderate Wounds, Glitterdust, Silence

3-Major Image, Scrying





Ok.  That's me having fun.    Minor notes: Skills are messed up because PC Gen doesn't know not to add the Fey Hit Dice when you are reincarnated.  Feats are missing Skill Focus: Bluff and Brew Potion because Expertise was left out of the Whirlwind Attack prerequisites and because the feat count didn't allow for them (i.e. one too many feats).  There appeared to be one too many second level bard spells known and one too few first level bard spells known.  Totally disregard this as just me having fun because a) I've never seen the character sheet, b) I don't know the house rules involved, and c) I did this in 15 minutes on a whim in PC Gen.

Kudos to the DM and Players and all involved on their tremendous campaign!


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Thanks, Jeremy!

I'm copying and pasting the "old" Ortwin to make it easier to compare the two.



> Half-Elven Fighter5/Rogue5/Bard7/Ranger 1; medium sized humanoid (half-elf); HD 5d10+15 + 5d6+15 + 7d6+21 +1d10+3; hps 134; Init +5 (+5 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 23 (+5 Dex, +8 Armour, ++ Displacement Effects); Attack: BAB: +14/+9/+4; +22/+17/+12 (Finessed Magical Scimitar) and +14/+9 (Magical Pick); Dmg: 1d6+7 (12-20/x2) (Magical Scimitar) and 1d4+1 +1d6 electrical (20/x4 +3d10 electrical + 3d8 sonic + deafening); SV Fort +12, Ref +15, Will +8; AL CG(N Tendencies); Str 13, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 20 (24).
> 
> Languages: Common, Draconic, Old Borchion, Elf
> 
> Skills: Perform +21 (14 Ranks: Storytelling, Epic, Chant, Drum, Lyre, Lute, Pipe, Mime, Formal Dance, Folksong, Sword Swallowing, Juggling, Clarion, Satire), Bluff +24, Pick Pocket +13, Climb +9, Swim +7, Hide +20, Move Silently +20, Disguise +13, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Innuendo +7, Open Lock +11, Use Magic Device +15, Search +11, Tumble +11.
> 
> Feats: Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Finesse (Scimitar - Yes, I allow this), Dodge, Expertise, Mobility, Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Skill Focus (Bluff), Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Improved Critical (Scimitar), Brew Potion, Track, Improved TWF (Depends on Virtual Tree)
> 
> Special Abilities: Sneak Attack +3d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Flatfooted Dex Bonus), Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge. Ambidexterity and TWF in light or no armour. Favoured Enemy: Demons.
> 
> Spells: 3/5/4/2 per day. Known: 0lvl: Dancing Lights, Daze, Flare, Light, Read Magic, Prestidigitation; 1st lvl: Sleep, Charm Person, Alarm, Ventriloquism; 2nd lvl: Silence, Cat's Grace, Cure Moderate Wounds, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts; 3rd lvl: Major Image, Scrying.
> 
> Magic Items:
> "Dread Githla." +4 Keen, Throwing and Returning Scimitar
> Cloak of Displacement (Major)
> +5 Studded Leather Armour
> The Blue Garnet Collar (Grants wearer +4 to Charisma).
> Winged Boots
> Potion of Fiery Breath.
> Potion of Invisibility.
> +1 Thundering and Shocking Burst Light Pick (Yet to be named)




...good luck with the nymphes, bud!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*The 'Official' New Ortwin...*

Note that a reincarnated character loses 1 level of experience.

The _Ranger_ level, in Ortwin's case - his latest. TWF etc. has gone. Rob seems happy enough though. I think he was unhappy with it stylistically, and said that when he re-levels up to 18th, he'll take bard or rogue.

Note that Feezuu's longbow is now included on the character sheet.

The class, BAB, hit points, base saves are unchanged by the spell.

He gets +2 Dex and Con, +4 Natural Armour, Racial Skill bonuses and 40 ft movement though (?!). And he can speak Sylvan now (!?).

_Reincarnation_ is just messed up as its written. You _have_ to house rule it, wing it, play it by ear. Whatever. It is _sooo_ unclear.

I fixed the spell botch - Rob's bookkeeping is abysmal, and I don't catch all of it.

The extra feats _are_ intentional - it was a compromise made when I stung him for seven Bard levels in the 1e to 3e transition.

He plans to take Perform (Pan Pipes), obviously.

Rob argued "Of course, Satyrs should be immune to a Nymph's supernatural attacks. They _do_ chase them around."

I invited him to test his theory out...



*Ortwin the Satyr *

Fighter5/Rogue5/Bard7; medium sized fey; HD 5d10+20 + 5d6+20 + 7d6+28; hps 144; Init +6 (+6 Dex); Speed 40 ft; AC 28 (+6 Dex, +4 Natural, +8 Armour, ++ Displacement Effects); Attack: BAB: +13/+8/+3; +24/+19/+14 (Finessed Magical Scimitar) or +15/+10/+5 (Magical Pick) or +20/+25/+10 (Magical Longbow); Dmg: 1d6+7 (12-20/x2) (Magical Scimitar) or 1d4+1 +1d6 electrical (Magical Pick) or 1d8 +2 + enervation (Magical Bow); SV Fort +11, Ref +16, Will +8; AL CG(N Tendencies); Str 13, Dex 22, Con 18, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 20 (24).

Languages: Common, Draconic, Old Borchion, Elf, Sylvan

Skills: Perform +25 (14 Ranks: Storytelling, Epic, Chant, Drum, Lyre, Lute, Pipe, Mime, Formal Dance, Folksong, Sword Swallowing, Juggling, Clarion, Satire), Bluff +24, Pick Pocket +14, Climb +9, Swim +7, Hide +25, Move Silently +25, Disguise +13, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Innuendo +7, Open Lock +12, Use Magic Device +15, Search +11. 

Feats: Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Finesse (Scimitar - Yes, I allow this), Dodge, Expertise, Mobility, Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Skill Focus (Bluff), Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Improved Critical (Scimitar), Brew Potion.

Special Abilities: Sneak Attack +3d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Flatfooted Dex Bonus), Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge. 


Spells: 3/5/4/2 per day. Known: 0lvl: Dancing Lights, Daze, Flare, Light, Read Magic, Prestidigitation; 1st lvl: Sleep, Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Alarm, Ventriloquism; 2nd lvl: Silence, Cat's Grace, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts; 3rd lvl: Major Image, Scrying.

Magic Items: 

"Dread Githla." +4 Keen, Throwing and Returning Scimitar
Cloak of Displacement (Major)
+5 Studded Leather Armour
The Blue Garnet Collar (Grants wearer +4 to Charisma).
Winged Boots 
Potion of Fiery Breath.
Potion of Invisibility.
+1 Thundering and Shocking Burst Light Pick (Yet to be named)
"Anguish." A +1 Magical (+4 Mighty) Composite Longbow of Enervation. Those struck by missiles from this weapon are affected as though by the spell of the same name (Save DC17).


----------



## Jeremy

Ah, that makes sense.    Very cool stuff.

Enervation allows a save?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Ainhorr*



> Enervation allows a save?




The _Bow_ does. Bit too much, otherwise, DYT?




*Ainhorr*

Balor. Huge outsider (Demon); HD 30d8+180; hps 315; Init +4 (+4 Improved Initiative); Speed 40 ft., fly 90 ft. (average); AC 31 (-2 Size, +23 Natural); Attack +42/+37/+32/+27 (huge +4 Unholy Celestial Bane Flaming Burst greatsword), +37 (whip) or  +39 (2 slams); Dmg 2d8 +15 +1d6 (greatsword), 1d6+5 and entangle (whip) or slam 1d8 +11 + Fear Effect; Special Attacks: fear, spell-like abilities, entangle, body flames, summon tanar’ri; Special Qualities DR 30/+3, SR 28, tanar’ri qualities, death throes. SV Fort +20, Ref +14, Will +19; AL CE; Str 33, Dex 11, Con 23, Int 20, Wis 20, Cha 16.

Languages: Abyssal, Celestial, Infernal

Skills: Bluff +38, Concentration +39, Diplomacy +37, Hide +23, Knowledge (Religion) +23, Knowledge (Philosophy) +23, Knowledge (Planes) +43, Knowledge (Fiendish Politics) +45, Listen +36, Move Silently +13, Scry +39, Search +25, Sense Motive +35, Spellcraft +36, Spot +44

Feats: Ambidexterity, Cleave, Improved Initiative, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Improved Critical (Greatsword), Sunder, Power Attack.

Spell-like abilities (at 20th level): At will-, _blasphemy, deeper darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect law, fear, greater dispelling, polymorph self, pyrotechnics, read magic, suggestion, symbol_ (any),_ telekinesis, teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only),_ tongues_ (self only), _unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight, and wall of fire._ 1/day –_ fire storm, implosion_. Save DCs are 13 + spell level.

Special Qualities: Fear, Entangle, Detect Magic, See Invisibility, Summon Tanar’ri, Death Throes, +8 Racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks.


Ainhorr is advanced from 13HD to 30HD, and represents one of the "great" Balors – he is scarcely less than a Demon Lord in terms of power and influence. Of the six Balors in Graz'zt's service (Ainhorr, Uruum, Choeth, Rurunoth, Irzho and Djorm), Ainhorr is by far the most potent.

Ainhorr is Graz’zt’s majordomo, the foremost general of his armies, and his most trusted servitor. In the initial revolt in Heaven, the Balor was one of Graz'zt's closest allies and his confidant, and fought next to the Prince on the Celestial Plains prior to the Fall. During Graz'zt's prolonged absence from his own planes, Ainhorr acted as steward of his master's realm.


----------



## Peskara

> Balor. Huge outsider (Demon); HD 30d8+180; hps 315; Init +4 (+4 Improved Initiative); Speed 40 ft., fly 90 ft. (average); AC 31 (-2 Size, +23 Natural); Attack +42/+37/+32/+27 *(huge +4 Unholy Celestial Bane Flaming Burst greatsword)*




Not any more 
Eadric is an inspiration!

It would be cool to see Tahl, Mulissu and Iua stats sometime. That was a brutal fight. It looked bad for our heroes. I'm so glad no one was permanently killed.


----------



## Jeremy

+42/+37/+32/+27

RAWR!!

You weren't kidding when you said Eadric was rolling good and Ainhorr was rolling poorly.  What a time to blow an opposed attack roll.  +25 (buffed to +30 or so?) vs +42 and the balor blew it.    Go Good Guys Go Good Guys GO!


----------



## Broccli_Head

Peskara said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not any more
> Eadric is an inspiration!
> 
> . *




Yes! He certainly is....Reminds me of that classic picture on the cover of "Paladin in Hell" and in the 1st edition Player's Handbook--the one with the paladin in full plate hacking away at devils. 

Of course, Eadric is a demon-killer!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Iua*



> What a time to blow an opposed attack roll. +25 (buffed to +30 or so?) vs +42 and the balor blew it.




I think Eadric buffs to +36 when he's got _Holy Sword_ and the Strength Domain ability running (for all of 1 round).

Marc moaned at me yesterday about the _smite_, incidentally. I was way off - the damage should have been colossal. He rolled a 6

(6 +5 (Holy Sword) +15 (Str Bonus) +15 (Smite)) x2 (vs. Evil) x2(Crit) = *164* points of damage. There was a _lot_ happening, and I forgot to factor in the x2 vs evil for _Holy Sword_.

Oops. 

Oh well, no-one's perfect. Ainhorr had to save vs. massive damage in any case. If Eadric had dedicated 2 feats to Extra Smitings, even on an average set of rolls which included 1 crit, he could easily have finished Ainhorr off in a round, which is a kind of scary thought...


Anyway...


*Iua*


Half-Human / Half-Air Elemental Female Fighter  7 / Duelist  9; medium sized outsider (human); HD 16d10 + 48; hps 140; Init +15 (+9 Dex, +4 Improved, +2 Reaction); Speed 30 ft; AC 30 (+4 Shield, +9 Dex, +4 Natural, +3 Canny); Attack:  BAB +16/+11/+6/+1; +28/+28/+23/+18/+13 (Magical Rapier); Dmg 1d6 +5 +2d6 (15-20/x2); SV Fort +11, Ref +19, Will +6; Str 13, Dex 23 (29), Con 17, Int 19, Wis 13, Cha 16

Languages: Common, Elven, Auran, Ardanese, Thalassine

Skills: Perform +18 (15 ranks: Satire, Harp, Epic Ballad, Limerick, Storytelling, Lyre, Flute, Mandolin, Dulcimer, Cittern, Mourning, Ode, Formal Dance, Hurdy-Gurdy, Theatre), Tumble +15, Jump +11, Ride +14, Handle Animal +13, Swim +11, Balance +21, Bluff  +14, Escape Artist +14, Sense Motive +13, Innuendo +11, Listen +9, Spot +9, Knowledge (The Planes) +13

Feats: Improved Initiative, Dodge, Ambidexterity, Mobility, Expertise, Improved Disarm, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (Rapier), Weapon Specialization (Rapier), Weapon Finesse (Rapier), Improved Critical (Rapier).

Special Abilities: Canny Defense, Precise Strike (+2d6), Enhanced Mobility (additional +4 vs AoOs), Grace (+2 Ref Saves), Acrobatic Attack, Elaborate Parry (+9 AC if Fighting Defensively), Improved Reaction (+2 Initiative), Deflect Arrows.

Half-Elemental Qualities: Natural Armour +1, Immune to Disease and Cold, +4 Racial Save vs Poison, Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day- Obscuring Mist, Wind Wall, Gaseous Firm, Air Walk, Control Winds, Chain Lightning, Control Weather, Whirlwind.

Magic Items:
Gloves of Dexterity +6
Amulet of Natural Armour +4
Ring of Invisibility
Medallion of Thoughts
+2 Vampiric Rapier of Speed
+3 Buckler


----------



## Broccli_Head

*Re: Iua*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (6 +5 (Holy Sword) +15 (Str Bonus) +15 (Smite)) x2 (vs. Evil) x2(Crit) = 164 points of damage. There was a lot happening, and I forgot to factor in the x2 vs evil for Holy Sword.
> 
> *



*

Well then Ainhorr has 82hpts less than you thought he had. Maybe the celestial hosts or the PCs can track him down and finish him?*


----------



## Barastrondo

> (6 +5 (Holy Sword) +15 (Str Bonus) +15 (Smite)) x2 (vs. Evil) x2(Crit) = 164 points of damage.




Well, unless you've house-ruled otherwise, remember that multipliers act a little less aggressively when there's more than one of them. 2 x2 multipliers equal a x3 multiplier, not a x4. (PH, pg. 275) Technically, that'd be 123 points of damage; not quite as way off, and you didn't screw poor Eadric as much as you thought you might have. 

And although I hope it's not too much added pressure to have one more reader request heaped on you, one of these days I'd really like to see the unique spells of Mulissu's that Iua was using to bribe Mostin. I can sort of guess that some of them might be variations on other spells (Mulissu's Ultimate Plasma Evocation being a lightning variant of _meteor swarm_, maybe?), but the names are just so evocative that I can't help but wonder.

(Plus, my wife (who reads the Heretic story faithfully) is becoming more and more tempted to go for an elemental savant (air) in my home game, and I imagine having the extra goods to tempt her with would seal the deal.)

(edit: got the page number wrong...)
Thanks again for such an excellent story, at any rate. It's wonderful to have a regular source of good new fantasy reading at hand.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> 2 x2 multipliers equal a x3 multiplier, not a x4. (PH, pg. 175) Technically, that'd be 123 points of damage; not quite as way off, and you didn't screw poor Eadric as much as you thought you might have.






Hey, you're right. Marc, stop trying to scare me. And besides, you roll the dice - its your job, anyway.


----------



## grodog

Thanks for the updates, Sep.  I'm glad to see some high-level 3e at work, from a systemic POV (in addition to the excellent storytelling, of course), since I'm starting to work up some high-level NPCs for Greyhawk.  Having some good examples to work from is a big help =)


----------



## Peskara

*Iua*

Thanks for posting Iua. She's interesting. I was expecting an Air Genasi with some levels of sorcerer to give her the additional air-type powers she's used. A half-elemental is quite a bit more powerful, but since she's not a PC it doesn't really matter and she can put all her levels into fighter and duelist so she can kick Ortwin's ass! 

I mean, I like Ortwin, but it's always nice to see an arrogant braggart get their comeuppance, especially when it's at the hands of a cool and competent woman.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Mulissu*

Any feedback appreciated, especially wrt. spells. They haven't been playtested, but they feel about right - I'm certainly open to suggestions, though.

I've got a _real_ problem with Epic Level Spell development costs - and I don't hold with the general gold=magic equation anyway. They are also very quick to develop. I thought about making a new formula, but I'll probably just wing it on an ad hoc basis. If it feels about right, then I'll go with it.


*Mulissu*

Human Cleric 1 / Wizard (Evoker) 9 / Elemental Savant 11; medium sized humanoid (Elemental); HD 1d8+2 plus 9d4+18 plus 11d4+22; hps 101; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Speed 30 ft, Fly 100 ft. (Perfect); AC 26 (+5 Dex, +5 Natural, +6 Deflection); Attack: BAB: +9/+4; +11/+6 (+1 Dagger) Dmg: 1d4+1 (18-20/x2) (Dagger), SV Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +21; AL CN(G Tendencies); Str 10, Dex 19, Con 14, Int 28 (34), Wis 16 (22) , Cha 17.

Age bonuses and penalties in effect for 39 year old human.
Intelligence includes a +5 inherent bonus.
Dexterity includes a  +2 inherent bonus.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Celestial, Old Borchian, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Elven, Sylvan

Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +36, Knowledge (Djinn Culture) +36, Knowledge (The Planes) +36, Knowledge (Nature) +36, Spellcraft +66, Alchemy +36, Scry +36, Concentration +26, Craft (Engraving) +36, Diplomacy +27, Handle Animal +27, Sense Motive +17, Intuit Direction +17, Gather Information +14, Perform +8,  Spot +17


Feats: Scribe Scroll, Craft Wondrous Item, Quicken Spell, Maximize Spell, Energy Substitution (Electricity), Empower Spell, Spell Focus (Evocation), Greater Spell Focus (Evocation), Widen Spell, Energy Admixture (Electricity).

Epic Feat: Epic Spellcasting

Special Abilities: Immune to Magical Sleep Effects, Darkvision 60 ft., Immune to Paralysis, Immune to Stunning, Elemental Focus (+4 on Save DC vs Electrical Attacks), Elemental Penetration (+3 on checks to beat SR if using Electricity), Elemental Perfection (Elemental Form, Air Mastery, Whirlwind, Not Subject to Critical Hits. Acid/Earth Vulnerability.). Immunity to Electricity.

Cleric Spells: 3 x 1st level, +1 Domain (Air and Knowledge) per day. 

Wizard Spells: 4/7/7/7/7/6/6/5/5/3 per day. Specialty: Evocation (+1 spell/level/day). Prohibited: Abjuration and Illusion. 

The Save DCs against Mulissu’s spells are 22 + Spell Level, 26+ Spell Level for spells with the Electrical descriptor, 26 + Spell Level for Evocations, and 30+ Spell Level for Electrical Evocations. 


Known: 

0lvl: All nonprohibited PHB Cantrips. 

_1st Level: (Conj) Mage Armour, Mount, Summon Monster I, Unseen Servant; (Div) Comprehend Languages, Identify, Know Protections, True Strike; (Ench) Charm Person, Hypnotism, Sleep; (Evoc) Arcane Bolt, Flame Streak, Force Wave, Lesser Fire Orb, Lesser Electric Orb, Lesser Sonic Orb, Magic Missile, Tenser’s Foating Disc; (Necro) Cause Fear, Chill Touch, Ray of Enfeeblement, Spirit Worm; (Trans) Animate Rope, Burning Hands, Chromatic Orb, Enlarge, Erase, Expeditious Retreat, Jump, Low-Light Vision, Magic Weapon, Message, Reduce, Scatterspray, Shocking Grasp, Spider Climb.

2nd Level: (Conj) Choke, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust, Ice Knife, Summon Monster II, Summon Swarm, Web; (Div) Detect Thoughts, Locate Object, See Invisibility, Understand Object; (Ench) Indifference, Mindless Rage, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter; (Evoc) Cloud of Bewilderment, Combust, Continual Flame, Darkness, Daylight, Flame Dagger, Flaming Sphere, Force Ladder, Gedlee’s Electric Hoop, Shatter; (Necro) Command Undead, Death Armour, False Life, Ghoul Touch, Life Bolt, Scare, Shroud of Undeath, Spectral Hand; (Trans) Alter Self, Blindness/Deafness, Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Darkvision, Endurance, Fox’s Cunning, Knock, Levitate, Mirror Image, Owl’s Wisdom, Pyrotechnics, Rope Trick, Whispering Wind.

3rd Level: (Conj) Bands of Bilarro, Flame Arrow, Phantom Steed, Sleet Storm, Stinking Cloud, Summon Monster III; (Div) Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Tongues; (Ench) Hold Person, Chamber, Fireball, Gust of Wind, Ice Burst, Leomund’s Tiny Hut, Lightning Bolt, Scintillating Sphere, Shatterfloor, Wind Wall; (Necro) Feign Death, Gentle Repose, Halt Undead, Healing Touch, Negative Energy Burst, Spider Poison, Vampiric Touch; (Trans) Amanuensis, Blink, Fly, Gaseous Form, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Keen Edge, Repair Serious Damage, Shrink Item, Slow, Water Breathing.

4th Level: (Conj) Ethereal Mount, Evard’s Black Tentacles, Leomund’s Secure Shelter, Minor Creation, Summon Monster IV; (Div) Arcane Eye, Detect Scrying, Zone of Revelation; (Ench) Charm Monster, Confusion, Emotion, Lesser Geas; (Evoc) Cold Orb, Electric Orb, Explosive Cascade, Fire Shield, Fire Orb, Ice Storm, Mordenkainen’s Force Missiles, Otiluke’s Resilient Sphere, Shout, Sonic Orb, Thunderlance, Wall of Fire, Wall of Ine; (Necro) Contagion, Enervation, Fear, Negative Energy Wave; (Trans) Attune Form, Bestow Curse, Dimension Door, Fire Stride, Improved Cat’s Grace, Improved Eagle’s Splendour, Improved Fox’s Cunning, Improved Owl’s Wisdom, Mass Darkvision, Polymorph Self, Polymorph Other, Rary’s Mnemonic Enhancer, Scramble Portal, Spell Enhancer.

5th Level: (Conj) Cloudkill, Lesser Planar Binding, Major Creation, Summon Monster V, Wall of Iron, Wall of Stone; (Div) Contact Other Plane; Prying Eyes, Rary’s Telepathic Bond; (Ench) Feeblemind, Hold Monster, Mind Fog; (Evoc) Ball Lightning, Cone of Cold, Firebrand, Sending, Tenser’s Destructive Resonance, Wall of Force; (Necro) Animate Dead, Kiss of the Vampire, Magic Jar, Spiritwall; (Trans) Fabricate, Ghostform, Passwall, Telekinesis, Teleport, Transmute Mud to Rock, Transmute Rock to Mud, Xorn Movement; (Univ) Permanency.

6th Level: (Conj) Fire Spiders, Planar Binding, Summon Monster VI; (Div) Analyse Dweomer, True Seeing; (Ench) Geas/Quest, Mass Suggestion; (Evoc) Cacophonic Shield, Chain Lightning, Contingency, Otiluke’s Freezing Sphere, Prismatic Eye; (Necro) Circle of Death, Trollish Fortitude; (Trans) Control Water, Control Weather, Disintegrate, Energy Transformation Field, Eyebite, Fiendform, Flesh to Stone, Hardening, Make Manifest, Mass Fly, Mass Haste, Move Earth, Stone to Flesh, Tenser’s Transformation.

7th Level: (Conj) Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Power Wod Stun, Summon Monster VII; (Div) Greater Scrying, Vision; (Ench) Insanity; (Evoc) Bigby’s Grasping Hand, Delayed Blast Fireball, Forcecage, Great Thunderclap, Prismatic Spray, Reality Maelstrom; (Necro) Control Undead, Finger of Death; (Trans) Elemental Body, Ethereal Jaunt, Mass Teleport, Plane Shift, Reverse Gravity, Statue, Teleport Without Error; (Univ) Limited Wish.

8th Level: (Conj) Greater Planar Binding, Incendiary Cloud, Maze; (Div) Discern Location; (Ench) Binding, Demand; (Evoc) Bigby’s Clenched Fist, Flensing, Great Shout, Sunburst; (Necro) Clone, Horrid Wilting; (Trans) Etherealness, Mass Manifest, Polymorph any Object; (Univ) Symbol 

9th Level: (Conj) Gate, Power Word Kill, Summon Monster IX; (Div) Foresight; (Ench) Dominate Monster; (Evoc) Bigy’s Crushing Hand, Chain Contingency, Meteor Swarm; (Necro) Astral Projection; (Trans) Shapechange, Temporal Stasis; (Univ) Wish _


Magic Items

The Sapphire of Mutable Coruscations
Ring of Protection +6
Amulet of Natural Armour +5
Crystal Ball with Telepathy
Mostin’s Metamorphic Apparatus
+1 Shocking Burst Rapier
2 Gloves of Storing
Ring of Spellcraftiness (adds +30 to Spellcraft skill checks)
Mostin’s Pseudonatural Helper
+1 Dagger
Folding Boat
Periapt of Wisdom +6
Obsidian Steed
Bag of Holding (IV)
Scrolls to the Value of 75,000 gp: these include duplicates of her original spells, and a number of spells from banned schools (Illusion, Abjuration) which are maintained for trade value.


The _Sapphire of Mutable Coruscations_ is a perfectly spherical gemstone the size of a walnut, which can be seen to swirl with all shades of blue, yellow and white. Its origins are unknown, but it was known to be coveted by the Xorn King Krygnasz before falling into the hands of Mulissu.
The Sapphire grants its owner a +6 enhancement bonus to intelligence, and allows him or her to summon an Elder Air Elemental of maximum hit points once per day. The Elemental serves unfailingly for a period of one hour. Once per week, the Sapphire can be used to invoke a Prismatic Sphere. All spell abilities are at 20th level where appropriate.  


Unique Spells:

*Mulissu’s Quasi-Elemental Transformation*

Transmutation
Level: Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V,S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/level

This spell transforms the spellcaster’s body into radiant ionized energy which has a number of different effects.

- The Caster gains damage reduction of 30/+3 for the duration of the spell.
- He or she can fly at a Speed of 150ft. with perfect maneuverability.
- Untended combustible items which come into contact with the caster are ignited. With a touch, the caster may melt metals with the boiling point of lead or gold in one round. Iron or steel begins to redden after one round, becomes white-hot after three rounds, and melts at the end of five rounds. One cubic foot per caster level may be affected.  
- The Caster continually sheds light equivalent to a ‘Daylight’ spell in a 60 ft. radius.
- The Caster becomes immune to all fire, electrical and positive energy effects (including magical healing), and immune to deafness, blindness, ability score damage, disease, drowning, poison, stunning, critical hits and death from massive damage. He or she takes normal damage from acid and sonic attacks, and double damage from water and cold based attacks on a failed save. He or she suffers a –4 penalty on saves against energy draining or enervation attacks. The Caster becomes immune to attacks which target physiological or respiratory systems, as he or she possesses neither. He or she is considered to have an effective mass of zero, negating spells such as ‘Reverse Gravity’ which might target him or her.
- He or she cannot cast spells for the duration of the Transformation but, as a standard action, may make an electrical ranged or melee touch attack which deals 3d6 points of damage plus one point per caster level (maximum +25). The attack has a range of 100ft. + 10ft. per caster level. 


*Mulissu’s Ultimate Plasma Evocation*

Evocation [Electricity]
Level: Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V,S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (30 ft.)(see text)
Effect: 30 ft. radius burst centred on you
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half and Fortitude negates (see below)

The caster’s body becomes a living conduit for immense plasma energies, which are expressed as a burst of electrical energy which radiates instantaneously from the caster’s person. 

Creatures caught within the blast area sustain 1d8 points per caster level (max 25d8) of electricity damage: a successful Reflex Save halves the damage.

Furthermore, the shockwave generated by the Ultimate Plasma Evocation is sufficient to knock creatures of Large size or smaller prone, or blow creatures of Medium size or smaller away unless they make successful Fortitude Saves against the spell. Creatures who are blown away are thrown back 1d4x10 feet, fall prone and sustain 1d4 points of subdual damage per 10 feet thrown. 




*Mulissu’s Instantaneous Elemental Tempest*

Conjuration (Summoning) [Air]
Level: Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V,S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: One mile (see text)
Effect: 20 ft. radius centred on you, 10 ft./level radius centred on you and a one mile radius, centred on you (see text)
Duration: Concentration (maximum 4 rounds)
Saving Throw: See text
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)

This spell creates a potent zone of magical cyclonic activity with a radius of one mile centred on the caster. Three distinct regions exist within the Elemental Tempest, as the power of the spell increases towards the centre.

- The tertiary zone, which extends out to the full one mile limit, is characterized by hurricane-force winds which render normal missile attacks useless and cause siege weapons to incur a penalty of –8 on attack rolls. Medium-sized or smaller creatures are blown away, large creatures are knocked down and huge creatures are checked unless they succeed at a Fortitude save with a DC of 20.
- The secondary zone, which extends up to 20ft. per caster level, is characterized by all of the above effects, and, in addition, is shot through by lightning. Every round that a creature stays within the secondary zone, he or she is 50% likely to be struck by lightning and suffer 1d6 dice of damage (d6s). A successful reflex save halves the amount of damage sustained.
- The primary zone, with a radius of 20ft., is an area of intense electromagnetic activity, and is characterized by plasma vortices, unusual lightning phenomena, and bizarre atmospheric conditions. Whilst neither the conditions of the tertiary nor secondary zones prevail within the primary zone, it has its own dangers. Creatures within the primary zone sustain 1d8 points of electrical damage +1 point per caster level (max +25) every round, with no saving throw allowed.



*Mulissu’s Holocaust of Lightning* (In Development)

Evocation [Electricity]
Spellcraft DC: 69
Components: V,S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 600 ft
Area: 100 ft. radius sphere
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Spell Resistance: Yes
To Develop: 621,000 gp; 13 days; 24,840 XP. Seed: Energy (Electricity)(DC19). Factors: 1 action casting time (+20 DC), increase range by 100% (+2 DC), change area to 20-ft. radius (+2 DC), increase area by 400% (+16 DC), increase damage to 40d6 (+60 DC), specialist school (-5 DC), elemental speciality (ad hoc –5 DC). Mitigating factors: 20d6 Backlash (-20 DC), burn 2000 XP (-20 DC).


The first of the ‘New Wave’ of Mulissu’s spells…


Notes:

What can I say? Mulissu is everyone’s favourite NPC.


----------



## Broccli_Head

On Mulissu....

No wonder Graz'zt's minions had to turn tail!

How does one have a +66 skill? I have the ELH butI guess I haven't read far enough?


----------



## Cheiromancer

I have lots of problems with the epic spell system.   I wish the whole thing could be reworked.  

But if you are using it, might as well take advantage of the loopholes.  Something the example spells don't do- they do things the hard way.  Not the way someone with a 28 Intelligence and a 66 spellcraft would do it.  (BTW Broccli_Head- the ring of spellcraftiness is what gives Mulissu that extra +30)

For instance, she should increase the dice size up to d20 (+40 DC) and add only +10d6 to the damage (+20 DC).  This gives 20d20 (avg 210 hp damage, 105 on a save) instead of 40d6 (140 damage, 70 on a save).


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> For instance, she should increase the dice size up to d20 (+40 DC) and add only +10d6 to the damage (+20 DC). This gives 20d20 (avg 210 hp damage, 105 on a save) instead of 40d6 (140 damage, 70 on a save).




Good point, and, actually the kind of "whoomph" I was expecting from a DC69 spell.

So much of the epic spell system is intuitive - not a bad thing, necessarily, and it kind of encourages the DM to be conscious of possible abuses and/or failures to exploit the system to _a reasonable degree_. But I feel that it might put _too much_ responsibility on the DM - and its not often that I say that. The possibilities for game-breaking spells are actually just as staggering as poorly developed ones.

E.g., another one, proposed by Dan.

*Aeon of Dolor*

Conjuration (Summoning) [Chaotic, Evil]
Spellcraft DC: 70
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 day 11 minutes
Range: 75 ft.
Effect: One summoned Balor
Duration: Permanent (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
To Develop: 630,000 gp; 13 days; 25,200 XP. Seed: summon (DC14). Factors: summon CR18 creature (+32 DC), permanent duration (x5). Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), increase casting time by 1 day (-2 DC), Burn 1000 XP (-10 DC).


I'm generally OK with this: it feels about right for a DC 70 spell. But what kind of criterion is that?

If he'd milked the system: say, extended the casting time to 10 days instead of burning 1000XP, the adjusted Spellcraft DC of the spell would be 20. Of course, it would be just as easy to reduce it to 0.

By the rules, DC 0 = no cost, no time, no XP to develop.


But at what point is this unreasonable? DC 20? 30? 50? Is a DC of 70 too high or too low? Who knows?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Well, I'm really still thinking this through, but I suspect the cost and time to develop should be *before* mitigating factors are applied.  Mitigating factors could be in it so that it is possible to cast the durn thing.

I have a question:

Do summoned creatures have an independent existence?  Take a horn of Valhalla- they look like real barbarians, but they are just magical constructions.  Is it the same for summoned demons and stuff, or are they really snatched away from whatever they are doing?

And what about pseudonatural creatures (either the regular kind, or the epic kind)?  Is there a really a parallel universe out there (waaay out there) that has pseudonatural analogues of all the familiar critters, or do the Others merely assume the form of more or less ordinary creatures?

p.s.  I'm going to go and check right now, but I would think that the x5 is *before* the mitigating factors are applied.  If not, they should be.

p.p.s Yep, they are.  Check out Verdigris Tsunami


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Check out Verdigris Tsunami




That was the basis for my assumption that the mitigating factors are applied _before_ the x5 for permanency: the increase in radius (20 ft. to 1000 ft., +196 DC) would mean that the Spellcraft DC for this would be 1258 otherwise.

If the mitigators are applied *before* the adjustment for permanency, you get (21 +2 +196 +8 +19 +60 -18 -100 -154) x5 = 170, which is the DC for the spell.

Same goes for _Origin of Species: Achaierai_.





> If not, they should be.




That, I do agree with. Intuitively, it makes much more sense.


I'm afraid that the system is basically shot.





> Do summoned creatures have an independent existence? Take a horn of Valhalla- they look like real barbarians, but they are just magical constructions. Is it the same for summoned demons and stuff, or are they really snatched away from whatever they are doing?





I think both, and neither. A summoned creature is really there to the extent that it has a memory of what transpires (e.g. Mialee's Formians, or Demons being reluctant to Summon others of their kind because it leaves them beholden), but it is somehow lacking the completeness(?) of a called creature. Its "vital essence," maybe, is missing. This would explain its temporary soujourn on the Prime, and the fact that if it is killed, it is not permanently destroyed.

Of course, with _Permanent_ summonings, this bates the question "so where is the creature's essence?" Who knows? Perhaps wizards have mindless arguments ad nauseum about this kind of thing...



> And what about pseudonatural creatures (either the regular kind, or the epic kind)? Is there a really a parallel universe out there (waaay out there) that has pseudonatural analogues of all the familiar critters, or do the Others merely assume the form of more or less ordinary creatures?





I can't speak for others, but I've always felt that absolutely _anything_ is possible in the Far Realms. Maybe it is the _Wizard_ who determines the form that these things take, through his force of Will.

But I like the mysterious, inexplicable stuff, and I might be talking out of my arse.


----------



## Peskara

*Mulissu*

Thanks for posting Mulissu's stats. She's my favorite NPC.

I hope Mostin hasn't gotten her into very much trouble with the lower-planar types, but I'm looking forward to finding out, either way.


----------



## Knight Otu

To quote from the ELH, page 89:



> 3. Those [factors] that reduce the Spellcraft DC rather than increasing it. ... To calculate the final Spellcraft DC of an epic level spell correctly, it's important to determine the mitigating factors last, after all the factors that increase the DC have been accounted for.




The spells in the ELH possibly used an earlier draft of the rules and weren't updated accordingly.


----------



## grodog

* bump *

Perhaps a little attention here, may result in some of Dan's spells for Mostin showing up?


----------



## grodog

*Mostin's/Dave's spells?*

Hey Sep, 

Any chance you'll be able to get Dave to resend you that file of spells while we're waiting for your second post in the Rape of Morne?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Grace Touches Eadric* 

Paragon Human Male Paladin 15 / Divine Disciple 2; medium sized humanoid (human); HD 15d10+2d8 + 198 + 181; hps 545; Init +8 (+8 Dex); Speed 60 ft; AC 57 (+1 Dex, +12 Armour, +5 Shield, +12 Insight, +12 Luck, +5 Natural); Attack: BAB: +16/+11/+6/+1; +58/+53/+48/+43 (Magical Bastard Sword + Belt); Dmg: 1d10+36 (15-20/x2) (Magical Bastard Sword). SV Fort +38, Ref +28, Will +33; AL LG; Str 33 (39), Dex 27, Con 33, Int 27, Wis 31, Cha 37.

Languages: Common, Celestial

Skills: Ride +33, Knowledge (Religion) +26, Knowledge (Nobility) +25, Diplomacy +47, Handle Animal +28, Perform +31 (Ballad, Ode, Lute, Dance), Knowledge (History) +25, Sense Motive +24.

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Power Attack, Mounted Combat, Ride-by-Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Improved Critical (Bastard Sword), Epic Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Epic Reputation.

Special Abilities: Detect Evil at will (28th), Divine Grace, Lay on Hands (390hp/day), Divine Health, Aura of Courage, Smite Evil (1/day, +15 dmg), Remove Disease (10/week), Turn Undead (as CLE 13, 8/day). Strength Domain Power (1/day: +17 to Str for 1 round). Divine Emissary (Telepathy w/ LG celestials in 60 ft.), Sacred Defense +1, DR 20/+6, SR 39, Fire and Cold Resistance 10. 3/day: Haste, Greater Dispelling, See Invisibility.

Spells: -/3/3/2/1. Prepared spells vary, but usually include "Holy Sword." Plus Strength domain spells: Endure Elements, Bull’s Strength, Magic Vestment, Spell Immunity.

Magic Items:
"Lukarn." LG Keen Sunblade (Bastard Sword) +2, +4 vs Evil Creatures. Double Damage vs. Undead. Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 15. Semiempathy. 1 x Extraordinary Ability: Heal 1/day. Special Purpose: Slay Chaotic Evil Creatures. Special Purpose Power: Confusion. Lukarn has an Ego of 20.
"The Skin of Sarth." +4 Full Plate Armour of Invulnerability.
"Melimpor's Iron Girdle." Belt of Giant Strength +6.
"Melimpor's Shield." A Large +3 Shield of Blinding.
"Kirm." Heavy +2 Dragonbane Lance. 
3 Javelins of Lightning
4 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds; 2 Potions of Haste.

34 Years. 190 lbs. 6’1"


----------



## Eridanis

Gulp!

But here's my favorite part:

"Lay on Hands (390hp/day)"

Now THAT'S a _paladin!_


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work

Diplomacy +47!?!?!?!!?

No wonder he got everyone to surrender.  I don't have the books in front of me right now, but I think you need to roll a 50 to get someone bent on killing you to be your best friend or something like that.

-BG

PS Great update in the Story Hour, Sepulchrave


----------



## Broccli_Head

How long is Eadric gonna stay "Graced"? 

Cuz it's going to be a helluva fall when he comes down!

Don't you love the ELH, though?


----------



## Eridanis

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *How long is Eadric gonna stay "Graced"?
> 
> Cuz it's going to be a helluva fall when he comes down!
> 
> Don't you love the ELH, though? *




In the SH, Sep said it lasted twenty rounds.


----------



## Broccli_Head

BiggusGeekus@Work said:
			
		

> *Diplomacy +47!?!?!?!!?
> 
> -/B]*



*

Eadric probably could have danced a jig and made Brey cry also with a Perform of +31!

It didn't seem like 20rds would have been long enough for all the after battle stuff to occur.*


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> having fun with the ELH are we?




Yep. I feel that now is a good time to foreshadow some of its contents: after all, the PCs will soon be eligible for some of the stuff in it. Will also make the transition less abrupt. 

Technically, Ortwin with an ECL of 22, already is eligible. Makes me a bit nervous.

As requested:


*Hullu*

Human Male Barbarian 5 / Fighter 12; medium sized humanoid (Human); HD 5d10+25 plus 12d10+60; hps 183; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved); Speed 40 ft; AC 23 (+3 Dex, +5 Natural, +4 Armour, +1 Shield); Attack: BAB: +17/+12/+7/+2; +25/+20/+15/+10 (Magical Longsword) or +20/+15/+10/+5 (Longbow); Dmg: 1d8+9 (19-20/x2) (Magical Longsword) or 1d8+3 (20/x3) (Longbow), SV Fort +17, Ref +7, Will +7; AL CG(N Tendencies); Str 16, Dex 17, Con 20, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 17.

Languages: Common, Tunthi, Thalassine

Skills: Literacy, Climb +12, Handle Animal +13, Intimidate+18, Intuit Direction +13, Jump +13, Listen +13, Ride +7, Swim +9, Wilderness Lore +23

Feats: Dodge, Combat Reflexes, Mobility, Expertise, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (Longsword), Weapon Specialization (Longsword), Improved Critical (Longsword), Power Attack, Cleave, Improved Unarmed Strike, Quick Draw, Track, Improved Initiative

Special Abilities: Fast Movement, Rage 2/day, Uncanny Dodge (Can’t be Flanked)


Items:

‘Melancholy.’ A +4 Chaotic Longsword of Wounding. +2d6 vs Lawful Creatures. Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 15. Communicates through empathy. Primary ability: See Invisible at will. Extraordinary Ability: Passwall at will. Special Purpose: Slay all Lawfuls. Special Purpose Power: Slay Living. Melancholy has an Ego of 19.

+5 Amulet of Natural Armour

+3 Mighty Composite Longbow
24 Arrows – 12 of which are coated in Wyvern Poison
MW Chainmail Shirt
MW Small Shield
2 vials Wyvern Poison


5’5"; 154 lbs; 33 Years.


----------



## rackabello

Whenever you have a chance, Sepulchrave, I'd love to see Troap's stats.  What can I say?  Something about a goblin enchanter _charms_ me...


----------



## Victim

Um, something about Hullu seems bad.  While it seems that Eadric could take him, mostly because of gear, he's still pretty tough.

However the real problem is that he's got an EGO 19 sword - that hates and wants to destroy all lawful creatures -  with a +7 Will save.  Not good odds.


----------



## grodog

rackabello said:
			
		

> *Whenever you have a chance, Sepulchrave, I'd love to see Troap's stats.  What can I say?  Something about a goblin enchanter charms me... *




I'll second that rackabello


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Victim said:
			
		

> *Um, something about Hullu seems bad.  While it seems that Eadric could take him, mostly because of gear, he's still pretty tough.
> 
> However the real problem is that he's got an EGO 19 sword - that hates and wants to destroy all lawful creatures -  with a +7 Will save.  Not good odds. *





Don't you love the way Sep hints to us, these little things without ever actually telling us he's hinting...


----------



## Velenne

OMFGOMFGFOMGLDLKJFLASOYF-erk! *dies*

GOOOOO EADRIC!  <waves his ghostly banner>

Mommy....


----------



## grodog

*other wizards?*

Sep, given the increased activity and presence of the wizards in the storyline, it would be great to peruse their stats:  Rimilin, Shoemi, and Daunton in particular, although Troap would be cool too


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> ‘Melancholy.’ A +4 Chaotic Longsword of Wounding. +2d6 vs Lawful Creatures. Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 15. Communicates through empathy. Primary ability: See Invisible at will. *Extraordinary Ability: Passwall at will.* Special Purpose: Slay all Lawfuls. Special Purpose Power: Slay Living. Melancholy has an Ego of 19.




Gaaaaaaaaa!  I can't believe I didn't realize what could be done with something like that.


----------



## DanMcS

I'd like to request the geneology/history of the Kings of Wyre.  Why is a 12-year-old on the throne?  When was the kingdom founded, and by whom?  Actually, I'd be happy with just the whys and wherefores of the current High Brat, but why not ask for everything?  If there's 1/4 the thought that went into Wyrish religion applied to the kings, then there must be reams of paper laying about on the subject.


----------



## grodog

Dan, I think you'd be better off typing your query in the Rape of Morne Story Hour forum vs. here.  Sep doesn't read this forum too much...

...as evidenced by the lack of Troap stats and the rest of Wyre's wizardly folk...

...and the lack of Mostin spells...


----------



## Rary the Traitor

Pfff, who cares about Mulissu? She can't even cast _Endure Elements_. We want Shomei!! 

Err, seriously, I would love to see Shomei's stats. A short account of her rise to power and how she became enamored with Devils would be nice too, but I'd be satisfied with her stats.


----------



## tleilaxu

Submitted for your interest. “There is always someone better”

Mulissu

Human Cleric 1 / Wizard (Evoker) 9 / Elemental Savant 11; medium sized humanoid (Elemental); HD 1d8+2 plus 9d4+18 plus 11d4+22; hps 101; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Speed 30 ft, Fly 100 ft. (Perfect); AC 26 (+5 Dex, +5 Natural, +6 Deflection); Attack: BAB: +9/+4; +11/+6 (+1 Dagger) Dmg: 1d4+1 (18-20/x2) (Dagger), SV Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +21; AL CN(G Tendencies); Str 10, Dex 19, Con 14, Int 28 (34), Wis 16 (22) , Cha 17.

Age bonuses and penalties in effect for 39 year old human.
Intelligence includes a +5 inherent bonus.
Dexterity includes a +2 inherent bonus.

Mostin the Metagnostic 
Human Diviner 8 / Alienist 10; medium-size outsider (human); HD 8d4+8 plus 10d4+10 +6 (Insane Certainty); hp 74; Init +3; Speed 30 ft; AC 22 (touch 17, flat-footed 19); Attack: +10/+5 MW Rapier melee; Dmg: 1d6+1 MW Rapier melee (18-20/x2), SV Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +18; AL N(G Tendencies); Str 11, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 27 (33), Wis 16 (18), Cha 12.

Intelligence includes a +5 Inherent bonus.


Languages: Common, Draconic, Celestial, Old Borchian, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Elven, Sylvan

Languages: Common, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Elven


Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +36, Knowledge (Djinn Culture) +36, Knowledge (The Planes) +36, Knowledge (Nature) +36, Spellcraft +66, Alchemy +36, Scry +36, Concentration +26, Craft (Engraving) +36, Diplomacy +27, Handle Animal +27, Sense Motive +17, Intuit Direction +17, Gather Information +14, Perform +8, Spot +17
 Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +32, Knowledge (The Planes) +32, Knowledge (History) +32, Knowledge (Geography) +32, Knowledge (Nobility) +20, Knowledge (Engineering) +20, Spellcraft +32, Alchemy +32, Scry +32, Concentration +32, Craft (Illumination) +21, Craft (Engraving) +21, Ride +5.

 
Feats: Scribe Scroll, Craft Wondrous Item, Quicken Spell, Maximize Spell, Energy Substitution (Electricity), Empower Spell, Spell Focus (Evocation), Greater Spell Focus (Evocation), Widen Spell, Energy Admixture (Electricity).
Epic Feat: Epic Spellcasting

Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Alertness, Craft Wondrous Item, Quicken Spell, Still Spell, Maximize Spell, Chain Spell, Energy Substitution (sonic), Empower Spell, Spell Focus (Conjuration).


Special Abilities: Immune to Magical Sleep Effects, Darkvision 60 ft., Immune to Paralysis, Immune to Stunning, Elemental Focus (+4 on Save DC vs Electrical Attacks), Elemental Penetration (+3 on checks to beat SR if using Electricity), Elemental Perfection (Elemental Form, Air Mastery, Whirlwind, Not Subject to Critical Hits. Acid/Earth Vulnerability.). Immunity to Electricity.


Special Abilities: Alien Blessing (+1 Insight Bonus on Saving Throws), Extra Summoning, Summon Alien, Insane Certainty, Timeless Body, Pseudonatural Familiar, Transcendence

Phobia: birds.

Cleric Spells: 3 x 1st level, +1 Domain (Air and Knowledge) per day. 

Wizard Spells: 4/7/7/7/7/6/6/5/5/3 per day. Specialty: Evocation (+1 spell/level/day). Prohibited: Abjuration and Illusion. 

The Save DCs against Mulissu’s spells are 22 + Spell Level, 26+ Spell Level for spells with the Electrical descriptor, 26 + Spell Level for Evocations, and 30+ Spell Level for Electrical Evocations. 

Spells: 4/7/7/7/6/6/6/5/4/3 per day. Specialty: Divination (+1 spell/level/day). Extra Summoning = 1 x Summon Monster IX. Prohibited: Necromancy. 
Save DC 21 + spell level (or 23 + spell level for Conjurations).

Known: 

0lvl: All nonprohibited PHB Cantrips. 

1st Level: (Conj) Mage Armour, Mount, Summon Monster I, Unseen Servant; (Div) Comprehend Languages, Identify, Know Protections, True Strike; (Ench) Charm Person, Hypnotism, Sleep; (Evoc) Arcane Bolt, Flame Streak, Force Wave, Lesser Fire Orb, Lesser Electric Orb, Lesser Sonic Orb, Magic Missile, Tenser’s Foating Disc; (Necro) Cause Fear, Chill Touch, Ray of Enfeeblement, Spirit Worm; (Trans) Animate Rope, Burning Hands, Chromatic Orb, Enlarge, Erase, Expeditious Retreat, Jump, Low-Light Vision, Magic Weapon, Message, Reduce, Scatterspray, Shocking Grasp, Spider Climb.
 Known: 

0lvl: All PHB Cantrips. 

1st lvl: Sleep, Charm Person, Alarm, Ventriloquism, Know Protections, Lesser Acid Orb, Enlarge, Chromatic Orb, Expeditious Retreat, Mount, Message, Summon Monster, Comprehend Languages, Detect Undead, Identify, True Strike, Jump, Spider Climb, Magic Missile.

2nd Level: (Conj) Choke, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust, Ice Knife, Summon Monster II, Summon Swarm, Web; (Div) Detect Thoughts, Locate Object, See Invisibility, Understand Object; (Ench) Indifference, Mindless Rage, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter; (Evoc) Cloud of Bewilderment, Combust, Continual Flame, Darkness, Daylight, Flame Dagger, Flaming Sphere, Force Ladder, Gedlee’s Electric Hoop, Shatter; (Necro) Command Undead, Death Armour, False Life, Ghoul Touch, Life Bolt, Scare, Shroud of Undeath, Spectral Hand; (Trans) Alter Self, Blindness/Deafness, Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Darkvision, Endurance, Fox’s Cunning, Knock, Levitate, Mirror Image, Owl’s Wisdom, Pyrotechnics, Rope Trick, Whispering Wind.
 
2nd lvl. Detect Thoughts, Summon Swarm, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter, Summon Monster II, Web, Locate Object, Detect Invisibility, Darkness, Alter Self, Knock, Cat's Grace, Bull's Strength, Eagle's Splendour, Fox’s Cunning, Arcane Lock, Continual Flame, Obscure Object, Whispering Wind, Dimensional Pocket, Mostin's Aura of Inscrutability, Mostin's Arhythmic Apoplexy, Mostin's Myopic Emanation

3rd Level: (Conj) Bands of Bilarro, Flame Arrow, Phantom Steed, Sleet Storm, Stinking Cloud, Summon Monster III; (Div) Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Tongues; (Ench) Hold Person, Chamber, Fireball, Gust of Wind, Ice Burst, Leomund’s Tiny Hut, Lightning Bolt, Scintillating Sphere, Shatterfloor, Wind Wall; (Necro) Feign Death, Gentle Repose, Halt Undead, Healing Touch, Negative Energy Burst, Spider Poison, Vampiric Touch; (Trans) Amanuensis, Blink, Fly, Gaseous Form, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Keen Edge, Repair Serious Damage, Shrink Item, Slow, Water Breathing.
 3rd lvl: Avoid Planar Effects, Phantom Steed, Stinking Cloud, Summon Monster III, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law, Nondetection, Arcane Sight, Dispel Magic, Tongues, Fly, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance.

4th Level: (Conj) Ethereal Mount, Evard’s Black Tentacles, Leomund’s Secure Shelter, Minor Creation, Summon Monster IV; (Div) Arcane Eye, Detect Scrying, Zone of Revelation; (Ench) Charm Monster, Confusion, Emotion, Lesser Geas; (Evoc) Cold Orb, Electric Orb, Explosive Cascade, Fire Shield, Fire Orb, Ice Storm, Mordenkainen’s Force Missiles, Otiluke’s Resilient Sphere, Shout, Sonic Orb, Thunderlance, Wall of Fire, Wall of Ine; (Necro) Contagion, Enervation, Fear, Negative Energy Wave; (Trans) Attune Form, Bestow Curse, Dimension Door, Fire Stride, Improved Cat’s Grace, Improved Eagle’s Splendour, Improved Fox’s Cunning, Improved Owl’s Wisdom, Mass Darkvision, Polymorph Self, Polymorph Other, Rary’s Mnemonic Enhancer, Scramble Portal, Spell Enhancer.
 4th lvl: Dimensional Anchor, Evard's Black Tentacles, Minor Creation, Summon Monster IV, Arcane Eye, Detect Scrying, Locate Creature, Leomund’s Secure Shelter, Scrying, Charm Monster, Stoneskin, Phantasmal Killer, Shadow Conjuration, Zone of Respite, Ethereal Mount, Vitriolic Sphere, Improved Bull’s Strength, Improved Cat’s Grace, Improved Fox’s Cunning, Attune Form, Polymorph Self, Mostin's Interminable Sermon, Mostin's Torque Tendril, Zone of Revelation.

5th Level: (Conj) Cloudkill, Lesser Planar Binding, Major Creation, Summon Monster V, Wall of Iron, Wall of Stone; (Div) Contact Other Plane; Prying Eyes, Rary’s Telepathic Bond; (Ench) Feeblemind, Hold Monster, Mind Fog; (Evoc) Ball Lightning, Cone of Cold, Firebrand, Sending, Tenser’s Destructive Resonance, Wall of Force; (Necro) Animate Dead, Kiss of the Vampire, Magic Jar, Spiritwall; (Trans) Fabricate, Ghostform, Passwall, Telekinesis, Teleport, Transmute Mud to Rock, Transmute Rock to Mud, Xorn Movement; (Univ) Permanency.
 
5th lvl: Dismissal, Lesser Planar Binding, Cloudkill, Major Creation, Summon Monster V, Contact Other Plane, Fabricate, Prying Eyes, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Dream, Nightmare, Mestil’s Acid Sheath, Wall of Force, Sending, Teleport, Mostin's Metempsychotic Reversal, Mostin's Paroxysm of Fire, Permanency, Tenser’s Destructive Resonance.

6th Level: (Conj) Fire Spiders, Planar Binding, Summon Monster VI; (Div) Analyse Dweomer, True Seeing; (Ench) Geas/Quest, Mass Suggestion; (Evoc) Cacophonic Shield, Chain Lightning, Contingency, Otiluke’s Freezing Sphere, Prismatic Eye; (Necro) Circle of Death, Trollish Fortitude; (Trans) Control Water, Control Weather, Disintegrate, Energy Transformation Field, Eyebite, Fiendform, Flesh to Stone, Hardening, Make Manifest, Mass Fly, Mass Haste, Move Earth, Stone to Flesh, Tenser’s Transformation.
 6th lvl: Repulsion, Gate Seal, Eyebite, Make Manifest, Hardening, Contingency, Acid Storm, Antimagic Field, Fiendform, Disintegrate, Planar Binding, Summon Monster VI, Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, True Seeing, Chain Lightning, Guards and Wards, Tenser's Transformation, Mass Haste, Mostin's Id Eruption

7th Level: (Conj) Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Power Wod Stun, Summon Monster VII; (Div) Greater Scrying, Vision; (Ench) Insanity; (Evoc) Bigby’s Grasping Hand, Delayed Blast Fireball, Forcecage, Great Thunderclap, Prismatic Spray, Reality Maelstrom; (Necro) Control Undead, Finger of Death; (Trans) Elemental Body, Ethereal Jaunt, Mass Teleport, Plane Shift, Reverse Gravity, Statue, Teleport Without Error; (Univ) Limited Wish.
 
7th lvl: Banishment, Sequester, Energy Immunity, Vipergout, Delayed Blast Fireball, Teleport Without Error, Spell Turning, Summon Monster VII, Greater Scrying, Vision, Insanity, Plane Shift, Ethereal Jaunt, Limited Wish, Reality Maelstrom, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion.

8th Level: (Conj) Greater Planar Binding, Incendiary Cloud, Maze; (Div) Discern Location; (Ench) Binding, Demand; (Evoc) Bigby’s Clenched Fist, Flensing, Great Shout, Sunburst; (Necro) Clone, Horrid Wilting; (Trans) Etherealness, Mass Manifest, Polymorph any Object; (Univ) Symbol 
 8th lvl: Mind Blank, Greater Planar Binding, Great Shout, Summon Monster VIII, Sympathy, Trap the Soul, Discern Location, Binding, Etherealness, Mostin's Metagnostic Inquiry, Polymorph any Object, Mass Manifest, Symbol, Maze.

9th Level: (Conj) Gate, Power Word Kill, Summon Monster IX; (Div) Foresight; (Ench) Dominate Monster; (Evoc) Bigy’s Crushing Hand, Chain Contingency, Meteor Swarm; (Necro) Astral Projection; (Trans) Shapechange, Temporal Stasis; (Univ) Wish 
 9th lvl: Summon Monster IX, Wish, Gate, Time Stop, Prismatic Sphere, Imprisonment.

Magic Items

The Sapphire of Mutable Coruscations
Ring of Protection +6
Amulet of Natural Armour +5
Crystal Ball with Telepathy
Mostin’s Metamorphic Apparatus
+1 Shocking Burst Rapier
2 Gloves of Storing
Ring of Spellcraftiness (adds +30 to Spellcraft skill checks)
Mostin’s Pseudonatural Helper
+1 Dagger
Folding Boat
Periapt of Wisdom +6
Obsidian Steed
Bag of Holding (IV)
Scrolls to the Value of 75,000 gp: these include duplicates of her original spells, and a number of spells from banned schools (Illusion, Abjuration) which are maintained for trade value.


The Sapphire of Mutable Coruscations is a perfectly spherical gemstone the size of a walnut, which can be seen to swirl with all shades of blue, yellow and white. Its origins are unknown, but it was known to be coveted by the Xorn King Krygnasz before falling into the hands of Mulissu.
The Sapphire grants its owner a +6 enhancement bonus to intelligence, and allows him or her to summon an Elder Air Elemental of maximum hit points once per day. The Elemental serves unfailingly for a period of one hour. Once per week, the Sapphire can be used to invoke a Prismatic Sphere. All spell abilities are at 20th level where appropriate. 

Magic Items: 

Looking Glass of Urm Nahat (Mirror of Mental Prowess)
Portable Hole
Bracers of Armour +4
Ring of Protection +4
Incandescent Blue Sphere Ioun Stone (+2 Wis)
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone (Sustains without Air)
Iridescent Spindle Ioun Stone (Sustains without Food or Water)
Amulet of Absorption (21 Spell Levels Remain): 3 currently stored
Headband of Intellect +6
Robe of Eyes
Belt of Many Pockets
Mostin's Comfortable Retreat
4 Potions of "Cure Serious Wounds


----------



## tleilaxu

mostin should increase his spells known at al levels. 

does he have any plans for crafting more wonderous items? i suggest a belt of constitution.


----------



## tleilaxu

look at these spell progressions... mostin is almost there...

4/7/7/7/7/6/6/5/5/3
4/7/7/7/6/6/6/5/4/3


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Here is Titivilus. I'll add the final version of Graz'zt shortly. 

*TITIVILUS (Duke of Hell)*

*Medium-Size Outsider (Evil, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice:* 22d8+110 (209 hp)
*Initiative:* +11 (+7 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft, fly 60 ft (average)
*AC:* 32 (+7 Dex, +15 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 25
*Attacks:* +_4 speed wounding longsword_ +31/+31/+26/+21/+16 melee
*Damage:* _+4 speed wounding longsword _1d8+9 and wounding
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Fear touch, spell-like abilities, spells.
*Special Qualities:* Baatezu traits, DR 30/+3, regeneration 5, SR 30, spontaneous casting of divine spells, summon baatezu.
*Saves:* Fort +18, Ref +20, Will +19
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 25, Con 20, Int 29, Wis 22, Cha 24
*Skills:* Bluff +62, Concentration +17, Diplomacy +32, Disguise +19, Escape Artist +25, Gather Information +32, Innuendo +32, Intimidate +27, Knowledge (arcana) +26, Knowledge (history) +26, Knowledge (philosophy) +29, Knowledge (religion) +34, Knowledge (the planes) +34, Listen +18, Move Silently +19, Scry +26, Search +21, Sense Motive +26, Spellcraft +28, Spot +19
*Feats:* Craft Wondrous Item, Dark Speech, Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell-Like Ability, Violate Spell, Weapon Focus (longsword)
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Organization:* Solitary or troupe (Titivilus and 2-4 erinyes)
*Challenge Rating:* 24
*Treasure:* Double standard plus +4 speed wounding longsword
*Alignment:* Always lawful evil
*Advancement:* —



Titivilus, the Confuser, is the Nuncio of Dispater, who bears messages between his liege and both mortal disciples and other Devils alike. His reputation is such that even the Arch-Devils are wary of dealing with him, and he enjoys a degree of autonomy enjoyed by few other Dukes of Hell.

Titivilus appears in his natural form as a pale-skinned and ruddy-cheeked satyr, with short horns protruding from a bald or shaved head, and with stunted wings which protrude from his back which look too small to allow him to fly. When dealing with mortals, he generally assumes the guise of an aesthete, scholar or philosopher of forceful opinion and confident demeanour.

Titivilus is an enigmatic Devil, and he strives to maintain his inscrutability. He is known to be on favourable terms with Dukes opposed to Dispater’s camp, as well as other powerful entities who dwell outside of the Hells altogether. Amongst the Oronthonians his antiparallel is held to be the Celestial Salaiz, an Exemplar Deva who is a Captain in the twenty-third host under Chahel.



*COMBAT*

Titivilus prefers to avoid combat altogether, using his wits and guile and _confusion_ ability to refrain from it. If necessary, he will use his spell-like abilities to eliminate foes as quickly as possible, though he will use his sword if pressed into melee. At the first sign of possible defeat, he will summon other devils to cover his escape. His general preferences for seduction, obfuscation, confusion and bewilderment mean that he would rather corrupt and turn foes against one another, than engage them directly. Nonetheless, if forced into a confrontation, his tactical mind and ability to exploit weakness is not to be underestimated.

Favoured combinations against very dangerous foes where escape is impossible include a quickened _symbol of discord_ followed by a violated _fire storm_. _Unholy Aura_ will be employed against good foes, and Titivilus will not hesitate to _Gate_ in a Pit Fiend or Malebranche into the fray. Powerful spellcasters will be targeted ruthlessly with _implosion_, _destruction_ and _symbols_. Quickened _charm monster_ spell-like effects will be directed at Fighter-types.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead, blasphemy, charm monster, create undead, desecrate, detect good, detect magic, dispel magic, hold person, hypnotism, improved invisibility, magic circle against good, major image, produce flame, polymorph self, pyrotechnics, see invisibility, suggestion, teleport without error _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only),_ true seeing, tongues, unholy aura, unhallow, ventriloquism,_ and _whispering wind;_ 1/day—_feeblemind, symbol_ (any), and _limited wish._ These abilities are as the spells cast by a 20th-level sorcerer (save DC 17 + spell level).

*Spells:* Titivilus spontaneously casts spells as an 18th level Cleric with access to the Diabolic, Evil, Knowledge and Trickery domains. He does not need a Divine Focus for any spells which normally require them, and need not use material components if their value is less than 1000gp. Titivilus enjoys an effective experience point cushion of 5000xp per week when casting spells which have an xp component.   

*Outsider Traits:* Titivilus has darkvision (60-foot range). He cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Confusing Speech (Su):* As a standard action, Titivilus may evoke a _confusion_ effect in all creatures within 15 ft. by speaking aloud, unless they succeed at a Will save (DC 28). Even other devils are not immune to this effect. Those who successfully save cannot be affected for 24 hours. 

*Sublime Glibness (Ex):* Titivilus is among the greatest of all diabolic liars. He receives a +30 competence bonus to all Bluff skill checks.

*Fear Touch (Su):* A creature touched by Titivilus must succeed at a Will save (DC 28) or be affected by a _fear_ effect.

*Summon Devils (Sp):* Twice per day, Titivilus can automatically _summon_ 1d4 erinyes.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Titivilus takes normal damage from holy and blessed weapons of at least +3 enchantment.

*Baatezu Traits:* Titivilus can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language. He can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells. Titivilus is immune to fire and poison, and has cold and acid resistance 20.



I've also appended the _Infernal Hierarchy_. This is the outline document and doesn't go into much detail. My main Historical Sources were Dante's _Inferno_, the _Lesser Key of Solomon_ the gnostic _Testament of Solomon_, the _Sacred Magic of Abramelin the Mage_ and the _Pseudomonarchia Daemonum_. 

And the 1e _Monster Manual 2_, of course


----------



## Azure Trance

Thanks very much for Titivilius stats and the Infernal Hierarchy. May I ask how you created Titivilius? Modify a pit fiend and taking a look at the BOVD?


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> [I've also appended the _Infernal Hierarchy_.




Sep?  Publish.  Now.  Seriously.


----------



## Azure Trance

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sep?  Publish.  Now.  Seriously. *




 He's got a novel to write *and* a sourcebook to publish now?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Rethinking Graz’zt*


One of my great weaknesses is that I _tinker_. Constantly. As soon as DDg was released, ideas started forming in my mind again about Graz’zt, the main BBEG in the campaign, and how to portray him – I had long contemplated Scott Greene’s _Creature Catalogue_ rendering.

Then the ELH came out, and I thought “Hmmm…” 

Finally, with the release of the BoVD, I threw up my hands and went “AAAARGGHHH.”

Do I give him DR0? DR1? Epic Spells? The _Paragon_ template? Do I leave him as is as per BoVD? 


It is _inevitable_ that the characters in my game will eventually face him, and he is a fitting climax to a long and – what for me, at least – has been the best campaign that I have ever refereed. The question is *when*. At what level do I want the characters to be ready for such a challenge? I remain flexible on that question, because, ultimately, I don’t know how long the campaign will last, or even if – assuming the translation to “Epic” levels occurs – whether I can sustain an Epic plotline which goes further and deeper than the one already underway. 

So this is Graz’zt. I hesitate to say ‘final version,’ but I think that any further changes will be cosmetic. He’s pretty much based on the BoVD – although I liked Monte’s version, I felt that it was somewhat underpowered. I’ve added 24 integrated Sorcerer levels, and tweaked the skills and feats a little. I’ve also bumped up his weapon and shield a notch.

And added the _Archfiend Qualities_, of course.

CR 30 is based on Upper_Krust’s system, although I think he’s modified it a dozen or more times since I calculated it for Graz’zt. I’m guessing that in his Sanctum, he’s probably CR 38 or thereabouts.


*GRAZ’ZT(Demon Prince)*

*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil)*
*Hit Bice:* 36d8 +324 (486hp)
*Initiative:* +14
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*AC:* 45 (-1 size, +10 Dex, +6 insight, +13 natural, +7 shield), touch 25, flat-footed 35
*Attacks: * _+5 acidic burst keen unholy greatsword_ +48/+43/+38/+33
*Damage:* _+5 acidic burst keen unholy greatsword_ 2d6+13/15-20 plus 2d6 acid plus 1 vile
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./10ft.
*Special Attacks:* _Fear_, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Archfiend qualities, DR 15/+6, fast healing 5, item master, outsider traits, _see invisibility_, SR 38, _summon tanar’ri_, tanar’ri traits
*Saves:* Fort +29, Ref +32, Will +26
*Abilities:* Str 26, Dex 30, Con 28, Int 35, Wis 22, Cha 39
*Skills:* Balance +49, Bluff +50, Climb +25, Concentration +45, Diplomacy +53, Disguise +45, Forgery +48, Gather Information +50, Hide +41, Intimidate +54, Jump +11, Knowledge (Arcana) +48, Knowledge (History) +30, Knowledge (Religion) +30, Knowledge (The Planes) +48, Listen +42, Move Silently +40, Scry +48, Search +47, Sense Motive +42, Spellcraft +51, Spot +42, Tumble +40
*Feats:* Dark Speech, Epic Spellcasting, Empower Spell-Like Ability, Expertise, Improved Critical (greatsword), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Vile Martial Strike (greatsword), Violate Spell-Like Ability, Weapon Focus (greatsword).

*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Organization:* Graz’zt plus 6 lamias, succubi or mariliths
*Challenge Rating:* 30 
*Treasure:* Quadruple Standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* -

*Fear (Su):* With a sneer and a word (free action), Graz’zt can invoke a _fear_ effect (Will DC 42 negates) at will.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _blasphemy, charm monster, damning darkness, darkbolt, deeper darkness, demand, desecrate, detect good, detect law, detect thoughts, discern location, eyebite, insanity, Graz’zt’s long grasp, greater dispelling, magic missile, mass charm, mirror image, suggestion, telekinesis, teleport without error, tongues_ (self only), _unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight, wall of iron, water breathing, wretched blight_. 2/day – _dominate person, polymorph other, polymorph any object_; 1/day – _disintegrate, trap the soul, shapechange, veil_. Save DCs are 24 + spell level.

*Spells:* Graz’zt casts spells as a 24th level sorcerer.

*Spells Known:* (6/10/10/9/9/9/9/8/8/8 per day; save DC 24 + spell level)

0 Level: _acid splash, daze, ghost sound, disrupt undead, mage hand, no light, arcane mark, prestidigitation, slash tongue_

1st Level: _darklight, identify, know protections, nether trail, corrosive grasp_

2nd Level: _obscure object, whispering wind, unheavened, sap strength, sadism_

3rd Level: _arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, glimpse of truth, haste_ 

4th Level: _bestow curse, dimensional anchor, polymorph self, scrying_ 

5th level: _call nightmare, dismissal, imprison possessor, permanency_

6th level: _acid storm, gate seal, snare astral traveller_

7th level: _forcecage, simulacrum, vision_

8th Level: _binding, horrid wilting, symbol_

9th Level: _astral projection, gate, wail of the banshee_

*Epic Spells:* These include, but are not limited to, _Crown of Vermin, Nailed to the Sky, Rain of Acid, Soul Scry, Wave of Hate_. Graz’zt may cast three epic spells per day, and may use the _Dark Subsumption_ rite to mitigate against spell DCs.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* Graz’zt regains lost hit points at the rate of 5 per round. Fast healing does not allow Graz’zt to regrow or reattach lost body parts.

*Item Master (Ex):* Graz’zt can use any magic item, even spell completion items such as wands and scrolls.

*Outsider Traits:* Graz’zt has darkvision (60-foot range). He cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Summon Tanar’ri:* Once per day Graz’zt can automatically _summon_ 1d2+1 glabrezu or 1d2 balors.

*Tanar’ri Traits:* Graz’zt can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language. He is immune to electricity and poison, and has acid, cold and fire resistance 20.

*Archfiend Qualities (Sp):* These qualities are continually in effect upon Graz’zt’s person – _see invisibility, detect magic, true seeing, freedom of movement, mind blank, protection from spells, foresight, antipathy_ toward all good-aligned creatures, and _sympathy_ towards all evilly aligned creatures. Caster level is 20th, where applicable. These qualities may be dispelled, but can be resumed as a free action. Graz’zt is also considered to have an experience point cushion of 15,000 xp per week when casting spells which have an xp component.

*Facilitate Translation (Sp):* as a Demon Prince, Graz’zt can open a special _Gate_ to allow other fiends to soujourn upon the Prime Plane, contrary to the usual limitations which apply to lower planar creatures. Opening such a _Gate_ is a full-round action, requires 5000 xp, and the Demon Prince must subsequently rest 1 hour for every Hit Dice of the translating creature(s), during which time his arcane spellcasting abilities are unavailable to him, and he is effectively fatigued. No more than 24HD of creatures may be translated, and no single creature of more than 16HD may be affected. Graz’zt himself may not enter the Prime unless called.

*Redoubt of Evil:* When present in his sanctum in Azzagrat (in the Abyss), Graz’zt is considered to have an effective divine rank of 1 with the portfolio of secrets and pain, and the domains of evil, knowledge and pain. He gains the following benefits:

* Graz’zt’s hit points increase to 612 (maximum per die).
* His speed doubles to 80 ft.
* His Charisma increases from 39 to 40.
* Graz’zt’s natural armour bonus increases to +14, he gains a deflection bonus to his AC of +15, and a divine AC bonus of +1. Total AC increases to 62.
* He gains a +1 divine bonus on all attack rolls, and does not automatically fail on a natural attack roll of 1.
* Graz’zt gains a +1 divine bonus on all saving throws. He does not automatically fail on a natural saving throw roll of 1.
* All of Graz’zt’s skill checks gain a divine bonus of +1, and Charisma based skill checks gain an additional +1 due to ability increase. Caster level checks gain a divine bonus of +1.
* He benefits from divine immunities to transmutation (polymorphing, petrification or any other attack that would alter his form), energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, and mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns and morale effects). He gains immunity to cold and acid, disease, stunning, sleep, paralysis, death effects and disintegration. He is not subject to death from massive damage.
* Graz’zt gains additional damage reduction of 36/+4 – this overlaps with his existing DR, and he gains the benefit of the best damage reduction in a given situation.
* Saving throw DCs for Graz’zt’s usual spells and spell-like abilities increase to 25 + spell level. 
* In addition, Graz’zt gains the following extra spell-like abilities usable at will as an 11th level caster: _angry ache, clairaudience/clairvoyance, create undead, detect secret doors, dispel good, divination, eternity of torture, find the path, legend lore, liquid pain, magic circle against good, pox, protection from good, sadism, summon monster IX_ (evil creatures only), _symbol of pain, thousand needles, true seeing, wave of pain, wrack_. Saving throw DCs for these spell-like abilities are 26 + spell level.
* He gains the benefits of the domain powers of evil, pain and knowledge: all evil spells and all divinations are cast at +1 caster level, and once per day he can convert damage that he deals in one blow into healing for himself. 
* Graz’zt’s senses (including darkvision) extend to a distance of one mile.
* He gains the benefit of remote sensing. As a standard action, Graz’zt can perceive everything within a radius of one mile around any shrines or sites dedicated to him. This supernatural effect may also be centered on any place where someone speaks Graz’zt’s name for up to 1 hour after his name is spoken, and at any location where an event related to his portfolio occurs. He may view two locations at once. He can block the sensing of other deities or entities of divine rank 1 or lower within the same areas.
* Graz’zt automatically senses any event which involves his portfolio and more than one thousand people.
* When making a skill check related to his portfolio with a DC of 15 or less, Graz’zt can perform it as a free action. He may make one such check per round as a free action.
* Graz’zt may create any magic item related to his portfolio with a market price of 4,500 gp or less.
* Graz’zt has a divine aura extending up to 10 ft. Mortals and beings of less than divine rank 1 must make a successful Will save (DC 26) to resist this effect. Beings of divine rank 1 or higher are immune to this effect.
* Graz’zt may use remote communication to any of those who venerate him, and to anyone within one mile of a site dedicated to him.
* Graz’zt gains the Salient Divine Abilities of _Lay Curse_ and _Know Secrets_.

Graz’zt’s sanctum is considered to be a Godly Realm.

*Possessions:* Graz’zt wields a wavy-bladed _+5 acidic burst keen unholy greatsword_ and a +_5 demonmight warded large steel shield._


----------



## Azure Trance

Yowza. Don't even think a paragon Eadric can make him flinch. Curiously, have you checked out demons / devils created by The Serge? He makes lofty CR demon princes and dukes of hell. Check out his template at www.dicefreaks.com


----------



## Lela

> _Originally posted by Sepulchrave II _*Possessions:* Graz’zt wields a wavy-bladed _+5 acidic burst keen unholy greatsword_ and a +_5 demonmight warded large steel shield._




What does a Wavy blade look like?

Please don't let that be a typo, that sounds so cool.


----------



## Azure Trance

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What does a Wavy blade look like?
> 
> Please don't let that be a typo, that sounds so cool. *




I imagine _wavey_, like a Flamberge


----------



## Olive

Hey sep, glad to see you're posting again.

At one point you said that you'd post the stats/description of wave of hate, the spell Graz'zt cast.

Any chance?

Oh yeah, and Mostin's spells too!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Epic Vile*

*Wave of Hate*
Enchantment (Compulsion)[Evil, Mind-Affecting]

*Spellcraft DC:* 59
*Components:* V, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Area:* 1000 ft. radius area centered on the caster
*Duration:* 20 hours (and see below)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 531,000 gp; 11 days; 21,240 XP. Seed: _compel_ (DC19); change from target to 20 ft. radius area (+10 DC); increase to 1000 ft radius area (+196 DC); compel unreasonable course of action (+10 DC); reduce casting time by 9 rounds (+18 DC). Mitigating factors: burn 10,000 XP (-100 DC), 70d6 Backlash (-70 DC), _Dark Subsumption_ (-24 DC; Trumpet Archon or Astral Deva).

The caster temporarily taps into the boundless reservoir of hatred which resides in the Lower Planes, and releases it outwards in all directions in a single, massive psychic thrust.

Creatures caught within the _wave of hate_ when it is released must succeed at Will saving throws or immediately succumb to uncontrollable impulses to do violence to any and all persons or creatures whom they contact. They will actively seek out all living creatures whilst under the effects of the spell in an effort to harm them – attempting to kill them, usually in cruel and brutal fashion. Random violence will be directed against animals, plants and objects, in that order, when no sentient creatures are present. Whilst the _wave_ itself does not persist, this psychotic condition lasts for the full 20 hours, after which it abruptly ends.

_XP Cost:_ 10,000 XP


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

What's the save DC?  I'm assuming it's ridiculously high.  Did you use the standard "natural 20 always succeeds" rule?


----------



## Olive

*Re: Epic Vile*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Wave of Hate
> Enchantment (Compulsion)[Evil, Mind-Affecting]
> *




thanks!!!


----------



## Eridanis

It's an interesting approach to give Graz'zt an effective divine rank only within his sanctum. It works, not just on a mix/max level, but on a flavor level: wherever he can control events, he is extremely powerful, but in the "strong light of day," his power withers... just by a bit, though! Out-n-about Graz'zt is no doormat, to say the least!

Lela - if you ever get a chance to see the first edition Monster Manual II, look up Graz'zt to see his wavy blade. One of the best illos in that book, IMO, and gives me the creeps a little when I look at it, frankly. (Illo by Jim Holloway, if memory serves.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

_Hail Mary fulla grace..._

Now Sep, please remember, when they come to the final battle with him...keep up the good work and don't let Mostin's sonics ruin your day!


----------



## Broccli_Head

Aaaaarrrrgggghhhhh!

So many choices when employing these BBEG's!
This is where a DM's assisstant definitely helps.  Hopefully, you would be able to employ a ton of his abilities befoer the heroes finally Whoop him.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *It's an interesting approach to give Graz'zt an effective divine rank only within his sanctum. It works, not just on a mix/max level, but on a flavor level: wherever he can control events, he is extremely powerful, but in the "strong light of day," his power withers... just by a bit, though! Out-n-about Graz'zt is no doormat, to say the least!*




Agreed.  Flavorwise it also acknowledges that Graz'zt has a definite place in the great order of the universe.  If he strays from his "proper" role, he is vulnerable to the efforts of mortals.  It just so happens it is his very nature to occasionally stray.


----------



## Avarice

Ryan Koppenhaver said:
			
		

> *What's the save DC?  I'm assuming it's ridiculously high.  Did you use the standard "natural 20 always succeeds" rule? *




If I'm figuring this right, the DC is 10 +spell level (10) + ability mod. (14) = 34.

I'm guessing that not many more than 1 in 20 made their saves versus _that._


----------



## Azure Trance

Avarice said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If I'm figuring this right, the DC is 10 +spell level (10) + ability mod. (14) = 34.
> 
> I'm guessing that not many more than 1 in 20 made their saves versus that. *




Ack. The crazy people faaar, far outnumber the sane ones.


----------



## thallone

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ack. The crazy people faaar, far outnumber the sane ones. *




And the spell affected a lot on NPC's too!


----------



## Cheiromancer

I commissioned a portrait of Mostin from Dr. Midnight.  Check it out:

(removed- look at the compiled story hour)


----------



## Gez

Cool. I envisionned Mogus a bit more diform, however, not just with reddish eyes.

Sep should definitely send Mostin's player to this thread, so that he could comment on that picture _and, by the way, see the 189214 posts asking for his spells_... Oops, did I just type that out loud ?


----------



## Azure Trance

Why would he wear a feather on his head though? Wouldn't that be a symbol of birds and avian creatures?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Ah, but he doesn't have to look at it.  Note that wide-brimmed hats provide protection from dive-bombing birds- you also don't have to see them, and don't have to worry about their droppings fall on your head.  Wearing a lillend feather probably makes him feel tough and dangerous.


----------



## Azure Trance

You know, he does look a bit insane. You can see the whites of his eyes - all *around* his eyes. It's like he's screaming inside, all the time.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I like this pic. I'm considering getting the Doc to do one of Nehael - my wife will probably complain about the cost, though.


Here's another Devil while you're waiting -  the pattern in the mechanics is pretty obvious.




*ASTAROTH (Grand Duke, Prince and Archdevil)*

*Large Outsider (Evil, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice:* 38d8+456 (627 hp)
*Initiative:* +11 (+7 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft., fly 80 ft.
*AC:* 46 (-1 Size, +7 Dex, +10 insight, +20 natural), touch 26, flat-footed 39
*Attacks:* Viper Rod _(+5 unholy power quarterstaff )_+50/+45/+40/+35 melee 
*Damage:* Viper Rod _(+5 unholy power quarterstaff )_ 1d6 +13 plus poison
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* _Fear_, spell-like abilities, spells, stinking breath, _Viper Rod_
*Special Qualities:* Archfiend qualities, baatezu traits, DR 20/+7, facilitate translation, outsider traits, regeneration 10, SR 49, _summon baatezu_, superb arcanist
*Saves:* Fort +30, Ref +28, Will +33
*Abilities:* Str 27, Dex 25, Con 35, Int 30, Wis 30, Cha 32
*Skills:* Alchemy +41, Bluff +31, Concentration +42, Diplomacy +52, Disguise +31, Escape Artist +27, Gather Information +31, Innuendo +31, Intimidate +52, Knowledge (arcana) +71, Knowledge (history) +51, Knowledge (nobility) +41,  Knowledge (nature) +46, Knowledge (religion) +51, Knowledge (the planes) +51, Listen +30, Move Silently +27, Ride (Dragon) +25, Scry +51, Search +30, Sense Motive +40, Spellcraft +71, Spot +30
*Feats:* Dark Speech, Empower Spell, Enlarge Spell, Epic Spellcasting, Extend Spell, Improved Initiative, Heighten Spell, Iron Will, Quicken Spell-like Ability, Violate Spell-like Ability 
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or troupe (Astaroth, or Astaroth plus 1 hellfire wyrm and/or 5-8 pit fiends)
*Challenge Rating:* 32
*Treasure:* Triple standard plus Viper Rod
*Alignment:* Always lawful evil
*Advancement:* —


Formerly of the highest choir, and one of those closest to the source of corruption, Prince Astaroth is numbered amongst the greatest of Devils in the Hells. As the lord of Caina and one of the chief lieutenants of the Adversary, Astaroth – together with Asmodeus, Baalzebul and Belial – forms one leg of the de facto quatriumvirate which governs at the behest of the Nameless Fiend. He directly commands eighty legions of Devils – primarily gelugons – and orders nearly a hundred more through the Dukes and Marquises who swear fealty to him. Astaroth also acts in the capacity of one of Hell’s treasurers.

The Prince appears as a celestial of exalted station, although in his natural form the aeons of malice and deceit are etched irrevocably into his face, and his aspect is grim and terrible. In his hand he always bears his _viper rod_ – an artifact of singular power – which serves as both a badge of office and a tool to punish and torment recalcitrant Devils and damned souls alike. Across the frozen wastes of Caina to its steaming fringe, Astaroth rides a hellfire wyrm of great size. Within his citadel and beyond, he is often accompanied by a squad of pit fiends who act as bodyguards and enforcers. 

Astaroth counts Dukes Hutijin and Vepar amongst his vassals, and is served by such notable Devils as the malebranche Rigios the Terrible, and the erinyes Gromenis, who makes frequent transits to the Prime to mark out suitable candidates for seduction.

Astaroth is a master of the arcane, and concerns himself with the temptation and seduction of arcanists above all others. He has been known to bribe potential converts to the infernal cause with the most powerful of magics – going to extraordinary lengths in his attempts to win them over. His rhetoric and logic are faultless, and the easy manner which he can choose to assume has seen many swayed to take their first steps down the dark road. As one who recognizes potential above all else, Astaroth directs his attention to middle-ranking Wizards of high promise above those who have already excelled in their field.


COMBAT

Astaroth will use his formidable arsenal of spells and spell-like abilities to maximum effect, targeting those he considers to be the greatest threat before engaging lesser foes. He generally shuns melee, although if pressed he will use his _viper rod_ to strike his enemies. If the opportunity arises for extensive protective magic before combat, Astaroth will use _epic mage armour_ and _unholy aura_. 

When accompanied by his steed (Traagh, the hellfire wyrm – see below), Astaroth will coordinate his attacks with the Dragon, liberally employing quickened _hold monster_ and _charm monster_ spell-like abilities, whilst Traagh uses breath attacks and _fire storm_ against their unwitting enemies. 

In most cases the Devil will begin with _haste_ and couple his spell-like attacks with _death by thorns, hellfire storm_ and _chain lightning_, carefully observing where the weakness of his opponents lies, and then exploiting it to the maximum. When they are sufficiently weakened, the Prince will employ an appropriate _symbol_ against his antagonists. 

In the event of a serious threat, Prince Astaroth will employ the epic spells _greater ruin_ and _momento mori_. If outside of the Hells, Astaroth may also invoke _damnation_ – the latter is usually reserved for those of good alignment, and upon his return to Caina, Astaroth can deal with them at his leisure.

Unlike lesser infernal magnates, Astaroth shows no hesitation in _summoning_ other Devils – few would dare demand favours from him, and the privilege of being selected to serve him faithfully is enough to enhance their reputations in the eyes of their peers. Pit Fiends answer his call, but under dire circumstances he will _Gate_ one of his noble vassals to his side – something which he is loathe to do, as amongst the infernal aristocracy, reciprocity _is_ both expected and required.




*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead, blasphemy, charm monster, create greater undead, desecrate, detect good, detect magic, discern location, dispel good, geas/quest, greater dispelling, greater scrying, hold monster, hypnotism, improved invisibility, locate object, magic circle against good, major image, produce flame, polymorph self, pyrotechnics, suggestion, teleport without error_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _ tongues, unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight_; 1/day— _imprisonment, symbol_ (any), and _wish_. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 20th-level sorcerer (save DC 21 + spell level).

*Spells:* Astaroth casts spells as a 25th level Sorcerer. He may also cast spells from the Diabolic, Evil, Knowledge and Trickery domains as arcane spells.    

*Spells Known:* (6/9/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/7 per day; save DC 21 + spell level)

0 Level: _detect poison, daze, flare, light, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation, read magic, mage hand. _

1st Level: _mount, obscuring mist, erase, jump, expeditious retreat_

2nd Level: _obscure object, detect thoughts, love’s pain, misdirection, slow consumption_.

3rd Level: _displacement, haste, reality blind, tongue serpents_ 

4th Level: _confusion, enervation, wall of deadly chains, wrack_

5th level: _forbidden speech, soul shackles, dream, feeblemind_

6th Level: _analyze dweomer, chain lightning, eyebite_

7th Level: _hellfire storm, death by thorns, greater scrying_

8th Level: _binding, demand, bestow greater curse_

9th Level: _mindrape, gate, astral projection_

*Epic Spells:* These include, but are not limited to, _Greater Ruin, Mummy Dust, Superb Dispelling, Soul Dominion, Epic Mage Armour, Animus Blizzard, Momento Mori, Damnation_. Astaroth may cast four epic spells per day, and may use the _Dark Subsumption_ rite to mitigate against spell DCs.

*Outsider Traits:* Astaroth has darkvision (60-foot range). He cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Astaroth continually radiates _fear_ in a 20 ft. radius. Those within this area must succeed at a Will save (DC 40) or suffer the _fear_ effect. Those successfully making the saving throw cannot be affected by Astaroth’s fear aura for 24 hours. Astaroth may suppress or resume his aura as a free action. Devils are immune to this effect.

*Stinking Breath (Sp):* Once per round as a free action, Astaroth may exhale a cloud of noxious vapours equivalent to a _stinking_ cloud as cast by a 20th level sorcerer (save DC 24).

*Summon Devils (Sp):* Twice per day, Astaroth can automatically _summon_ 1d4 pit fiends.

*Superb Arcanist (Ex):* Astaroth possesses a profound talent for the arcane arts, and enjoys a +20 competence bonus to all Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks that he makes. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Astaroth takes normal damage from holy and blessed weapons of at least +4 enchantment.

*Baatezu Traits:* Astaroth can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language. He can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells. He is immune to fire and poison, and has cold and acid resistance 20.

*Archfiend Qualities (Sp):* These qualities are continually in effect upon Astaroth’s person – _see invisibility, detect magic, true seeing, freedom of movement, mind blank, protection from spells, foresight, antipathy_ toward all good-aligned creatures, and _sympathy_ towards all evilly aligned creatures. Caster level is 20th, where applicable. These qualities may be dispelled, but can be resumed as a free action. Astaroth is also considered to have an experience point cushion of 15,000 xp per week when casting spells which have an xp component.

*Facilitate Translation (Sp):* as an Arch-Devil, Astaroth can open a special _Gate_ to allow other fiends to soujourn upon the Prime Plane, contrary to the usual limitations which apply to lower planar creatures. Opening such a _Gate_ is a full-round action, requires 5000 xp, and Astaroth must subsequently rest 1 hour for every Hit Dice of the translating creature(s), during which time his arcane spellcasting abilities are unavailable to him, and he is effectively _fatigued._ No more than 24HD of creatures may be translated, and no single creature of more than 16HD may be affected. Astaroth himself may not enter the Prime unless called.

*Redoubt of Evil:* When present in his sanctum in Caina (on the Eighth Plane of Hell), Astaroth is considered to have an effective divine rank of 1 with the portfolio of magic and knowledge, and the domains of magic, evil and knowledge. He gains the following benefits:

* Astaroth’s hit points increase to 760 (maximum per die).
* His speed doubles to 80 ft.; his flight speed doubles to 160 ft.
* His Charisma increases from 32 to 33.
* Astaroth gains a deflection bonus to his AC of +11, and a divine AC bonus of +1. Total AC increases to 58.
* He gains a +1 divine bonus on all attack rolls, and does not automatically fail on a natural attack roll of 1.
* Astaroth gains a +1 divine bonus on all saving throws. He does not automatically fail on a natural saving throw roll of 1.
* All of Astaroth’s skill checks gain a divine bonus of +1. Caster level checks gain a divine bonus of +1.
* He benefits from divine immunities to transmutation (polymorphing, petrification or any other attack that would alter his form), energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, and mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns and morale effects). He gains immunity to cold and acid, disease, stunning, sleep, paralysis, death effects and disintegration. He is not subject to death from massive damage.
* Astaroth gains additional damage reduction of 36/+4 – this overlaps with his existing DR, and he gains the benefit of the best damage reduction in a given situation.
* Astaroth gains the following extra spell-like abilities usable at will as an 11th level caster: _antimagic field, clairaudience/clairvoyance, create undead, detect secret doors, dispel magic, divination, find the path, identify, imbue with spell ability, legend lore, magic circle against good, Mordenkainen’s disjunction, Nystul’s undetectable aura, protection from good, protection from spells, spell resistance, spell turning, summon monster IX_ (evil creatures only), _true seeing_. Saving throw DCs for these spell-like abilities are 22 + spell level.
* He gains the benefits of the domain powers of evil, magic and knowledge: all evil spells and all divinations are cast at +1 caster level
* Astaroth’s senses (including darkvision) extend to a distance of one mile.
* He gains the benefit of remote sensing. As a standard action, Astaroth can perceive everything within a radius of one mile around any shrines or sites dedicated to him. This supernatural effect may also be centered on any place where someone speaks Astaroth’s name for up to 1 hour after his name is spoken, and at any location where an event related to his portfolio occurs. He may view two locations at once. He can block the sensing of other deities or entities of divine rank 1 or lower within the same areas.
* Astaroth automatically senses any event which involves his portfolio and more than one thousand people.
* When making a skill check related to his portfolio with a DC of 15 or less, Astaroth can perform it as a free action. He may make one such check per round as a free action.
* Astaroth may create any magic item related to his portfolio with a market price of 4,500 gp or less.
* Astaroth has a divine aura extending up to 10 ft. Mortals and beings of less than divine rank 1 must make a successful Will save (DC 22) to resist this effect. Beings of divine rank 1 or higher are immune to this effect.
* He may use remote communication to any of those who venerate him, and to anyone within one mile of a site dedicated to him.
* Astaroth gains the Salient Divine Abilities of _Automatic Metamagic_ (Persistent Spell) and _Possess Mortal_.

Astaroth’s sanctum is considered to be a Godly Realm.


*Viper Rod* 

This _+5 unholy power quarterstaff_, fashioned in the likeness of a serpent, writhes of its own accord. Those struck by it also suffer from its poison effect (DC 40; primary damage 2d6 Con, secondary damage death).

In addition to its weapon abilities, Astaroth’s _viper rod_ also allows the wielder to cast _wrack_ at will (Fort Save DC 24), _symbol of pain_ three times per day (Fort Save DC 29) and _eternity of torture_ once per week (Fort Save DC 30). Only Astaroth may use these functions of the _viper rod_.



*Traagh, Advanced Hellfire Wyrm:* CR27; Gargantuan Dragon; HD 30d12+300 (495hp); Init +8; Spd 60 ft., burrow 30 ft., fly 250 ft. (clumsy) ; AC 38 (touch 6, flat-footed 38); Atk: bite +39 melee and 2 claws +34 melee (bite 4d6+13, claw 4d8 +6); SA Breath weapon, crush 4d6+19, frightful presence, spell-like abilities); SQ DR 20/+5, fiendish form, fire subtype, immunities, infernal aura, keen senses, SR 37, _summon baatezu_; AL LE; SV Fort +27, Ref +14, Will +25; Str 37, Dex 10, Con 31, Int 23, Wis 26, Cha 28.
_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +33, Diplomacy +39, Intimidate +42, Jump +35, Knowledge (arcana) +38, Knowledge (religion) +38, Knowledge (history) +38, Knowledge (geography) +38, Listen +41, Scry +36, Search +33, Spot +41; Flyby Attack, Hover, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-like Ability, Snatch, Superior Initiative, Empower Spell-like ability.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *I like this pic. I'm considering getting the Doc to do one of Nehael - my wife will probably complain about the cost, though.
> 
> *




If you set up a pay-pal account and announce the address on a thread, I bet enough donations would come in from your fans to illustrate the whole bunch.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *You know, he does look a bit insane. You can see the whites of his eyes - all *around* his eyes. It's like he's screaming inside, all the time. *




In fact, his posture is calm and assured, while his wide eyes make him look always _surprised_.  It is actually rather disconcerting.


----------



## Lela

Ridley's Cohort said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In fact, his posture is calm and assured, while his wide eyes make him look always surprised.  It is actually rather disconcerting. *




I agree completely.  I just tried covering his eyes with my thumb and looking at the rest of him.  A calm mage completly in control of the situation.  One to be feared.  And then the thumb comes off and. . .freaky.


----------



## Azure Trance

Curiously, what's that white thing on the back of his neck?


----------



## Lela

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *Curiously, what's that white thing on the back of his neck? *




Lace or some kind of ruffle?  Maybe.


----------



## grodog

Sep, if you commission a portrait for Nehael, I would humbly request that you the image somehow capture her in courtly attire (as Lady Despina), in natural/sexless form (as glamor-dispelled by Mostin), and in her standard succubus form.  Not sure if this is possible within one image, but we've seen so many sides to Nehael, that I'm curious to see how she appears in all guises.

Thanks for listening!

(PS: Dan, if you're reading this, how about some spells?  )


----------



## DanMcS

What's the game effect of the Web of Motes?  Is it written up, or just a plot device?  I notice it ended up in the hands of another NPC, so either is possible.  Also, are there spells connected with Jovol's Dreaming other than the obvious 5th level message-sending one?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Note that this information has been collected from many scattered notes: I haven't yet checked it for typos, consistency etc. By request, two of the four templates that I use have been included. The third (Paragon) is in an already published source. I will add the fourth (Perfect) later. And, yes, 'angelology' really is a word.


*CELESTIALS* 


The organization of the Celestial Host in the Wyre campaign has changed over time – notably, with the release of various supplements, which have demanded an ongoing modification and retroengineering of game statistics.

The need to rationalize the various orders with regard to a) each other; b) fiends and arch-fiends as presented in the various supplements; and c) the classical typology of angels, has necessitated a number of changes.

There have been several driving concerns in detailing the celestials:

* The most powerful celestials should be greater than the most powerful fiends, excepting the Adversary himself. 
* Zoomorphism was to be avoided in celestials. Although there is angelological precedence for it, it is not consistent with Oronthonianism.
* The idea of _uniformity_ within celestial orders should be much more apparent than with fiends. This is not to say that no variation exists, because celestials need to fulfill a number of different roles. But as servants of a single deity, who have no ego concerns, no desire to establish their own goals – in fact no purpose other than to act out their god’s will – celestials should on on some level have a ‘vanilla’ quality. There are shining exceptions, of course – notably those who are particualrly favoured – ‘exemplar’ and ‘exalted’ celestials.

Another issue was that of _class levels_. I have a general uneasiness about assigning them to outsiders, but one which is particularly marked with celestials. This is a largely philosophical objection – celestials are ‘Created,’ and are embodiments of Oronthon’s power. They are dependant wholly upon him. They do not _grow_ in power, and there is a kind of ‘static’ or ‘unchanging’ quality about them – note that detractors would use words such as ‘stagnant’ or ‘atrophied.’ Class levels imply the idea of ‘becoming’ and celestials are more about ‘being.’ 

A solar with 30HD has not ‘grown’ from a solar with 22 HD – it was simply created that way, more powerful than its peers. It’s designed to demonstrate both the idea that individuation really isn’t what celestials are all about, and one of the principal dualities in the game mythos – that demons and devils, by rejecting Oronthon’s law have embraced individualism, whereas celestials, by submitting willingly to it, have overcome the desire for change. Of course, fiends have paid a heavy price for their rebellion. Devils have ultimately been denied what they originally sought – they are locked into a regime far more rigid and oppressive than the one they originally sought release from. And demons, although totally liberated, have lost all desire for everything except gratification – preferably of the immediate type – through pain, lust, anger and violence.

Perhaps these failures are indicative of the fact that it is not within the _Original Nature_ of a celestial to exert individual will, to _choose_ a course of action – to do anything, in fact, which is contrary to the Will of Oronthon. If they try, they are as doomed to failure as a human who jumps from a cliff and hopes to fly. Of course, others would characterize the Bright God as a vengeful, vindictive despot, who hates to see his creations assume responsibility for themselves. Either, both, or neither may be true, depending on the observer.



*Powerful Celestials: Enitharmon as a Baseline*

Enitharmon is regarded as the greatest of all celestials. As Marshal of the celestial host, he is unique – a member of the highest choir, who is also highly proactive in cosmic events. Perhaps there are other celestials who are more powerful than him, but if there are, their names are not known, and they remain always in the presence of Oronthon. For our purposes, even if they exist, they are irrelevant.

Enitharmon is greater than any fiend, save the Adversary only: this can be inferred from the fact that although he triumphed over many of the proto-fiends during the rebellion, it was only after he was both _perfected_ and nine times _magnified_ that he could expel their chief from Heaven.

My original intention with Enitharmon was to place him at 66HD – the maximum possible technical advancement for a Solar. I decided against it for four reasons:

1) The idea of a possible 16 HD range above Enitharmon, where _perhaps_ other solars, unknown to all, exist – I liked the ambiguity it afforded.
2) 50 HD places him well above my final versions of the archfiends, and he squarely outclasses them when the ‘exalted’ template is applied to him.
3) Aesthetics. 50HD is a nice, round number. And an exalted solar with 66HD just has _too many_ hitpoints.
4) Once a 50HD exalted solar has had the ‘perfected’ template applied to it, and nine divine ranks, I was satisfied that it could put the smack down on anything short of a greater deity.



*No Zoomorphism, and the Need for Uniformity*

Animal-headed celestials were a big no-no in the Wyre campaign for flavour reasons. Solars, planetars, ghaele, trumpet archons, and devas (monadic, movanic and astral) are all humanoid in visage, although their beauty is far greater than any mortal.

Avorals, on the other hand are a little too avian as detailed in the _Monster Manual_. For the purposes of the Wyre campaign, although their game stats are largely unchanged, their appearance is decidedly more human: their talons are gone, and they possess arms as well as wings. Natural attacks are replaced by a _+1 greatsword_ (Attack: +10/+5). Other abilities remain unchanged, except where noted for celestials in general.

Most among the faithful – lacking detailed knowledge of such matters – will not be able to distinguish between the various kinds of celestials based on appearance alone. Obviously, members of the church hierarchy are more educated in the function and disposition of the celestial orders, as are many wizards, artists and iconographers. But as far as the majority of the population is concerned, a celestial is a celestial is a celestial. Their manifestation is _always_ significant, and indicates – to them – that Oronthon has taken a personal interest in matters. 


*Celestial Qualities* 

All celestials possess the following attributes in common. These are somewhat modified from the official qualities as detailed in the _Monster Manual_.

Universal Qualities:

* Tongues (Su): All celestials can speak with any creature which possesses a language, as though using a _tongues_ spell cast by a 14th level sorcerer. This ability is always active.
* Immunities (Ex): All celestials are immune to electricity, poison and petrification attacks. They are immune to all diseases, except those of supernatural origin. They do not breathe, and hence are not subject to suffocation or drowning. Celestials require no sustenance or sleep, and are immune to _sleep_ effects. They are immortal.
* Keen Vision (Ex): All celestials have low-light vision and 60-foot darkvision.
* _Plane Shift_ (Sp): All celestials may use this ability at will to move between Oronthon’s Heaven, the Material Plane, the Elemental and Energy Planes, the Astral and Ethereal Planes, and the Region of Dreams. Treat it as the spell as cast by a sorcerer of a level equal to the celestial’s hit dice where appropriate, except that the creature can only _plane shift_ itself and up to 50 pounds of objects.
* _Teleport without Error_ (Sp): All celestials may use this ability at will: treat it as the spell as cast by a sorcerer of a level equal to the celestial’s hit dice where appropriate, except that the creature can only transport itself and up to 50 pounds of objects.

Specific Qualities:

These remain unchanged. Trumpet archons retain their _aura of menace_ and _magic circle against evil_; and ghaeles, devas, planetars and solars their _protective aura_ abilities. Devas, planetars and solars are immune to cold and acid and have fire resistance 20; avorals and ghaeles  have cold and acid resistance 20.    


*Parallels with the Nine Choirs in Classical Angelology*

At times, during the campaign, references have been made to the classical typology of angels as it appears in Christian literature. This is partly out of the familiarity that the parallel affords, and partly because the names of the nine choirs are so evocative. To speak of a _seraph_ holds more gravitas than ‘powerful solar’ or even ‘exemplar solar.’ 

Whether other orders, with more obscure names exist besides the nine is one of those areas as yet unexplored in Oronthonian belief. Previously heretical groups certainly maintain that the Orthodox classification is either incomplete or entirely flawed: they include Aeons, Flames, Innocents, Sovereignties and many more – the list is long.

The list presented below describes the function of celestials in general terms only. There is, in fact, considerable variation and in their appointed tasks – particularly amongst the lower orders of celestials. It should be seen as an overview, and nothing more. 


1) Great Solars (_Seraphim_): The highest of the choirs, they surround the throne of Oronthon, closest to his presence. In game terms, they are represented by powerful advanced solars (35+HD) who are exemplars or exalted far above the rest of the celestial host. Their numbers vary according to different sources, but are probably not more than a thousand. The Irrenites, preoccupied with numerolgical significances, place the original number of seraphs at 343 – i.e. 7 x 7 x 7.  If this is true, and 169 of them fell from grace, that would leave a total of one hundred and seventy-four seraphs. It would also indicate that almost half of the highest choir followed the Adversary’s call to rebel. As has been noted, aside from Enitharmon, seraphs seldom concern themselves with earthly affairs.

2) Lesser Solars (_Cherubim_): The second choir is composed of solars of less dignity and power (22-35HD), but more active in the world and the conflict between heaven and hell. Although great warriors, the second choir is also concerned with the transmission and preservation of knowledge, and the wrathful aspect encountered by mortals is only one facet of their existence. Because of both their relentless pursuit of evil and desire to preserve truth, of all the choirs they are the most feared by the fiends. They probably number in the tens of thousands. When the ninth host descended at Khu, they were led by several hundred cherubim. 

3) Planetars (_Thrones (Erelim, Merkabah)_): The third choir consists primarily of planetars, whose role is justice, inspiring confidence in Oronthon and his power, and the judgement of souls petitioning for entry into Heaven. They are eager warriors, but their humility is such that they are often used in a context which allows Oronthon’s will to shine directly through them – Urthoon, who mediates between mortals and Oronthon, and Rintrah, who brings revelation are two examples. 

4) Ghaele (_Dominions (Kuriotetes, Hashmallim)_): The fourth choir are represented by the ghaele eladrin. They are dispatched by Oronthon on urgent missions, often outside of the affairs of mortals, and typically work alone or in small groups. When they intervene in earthly affairs, it tends to be from behind the scenes – the virtuous are sometimes protected by ghaele whose existence they never suspect. They act as messengers to the lower orders of celestials, communicating the divine will to devas and avorals.

5) Trumpet Archons (_Virtues (Malakim, Tarshishim)_): The fifth choir, highly active as protectors of heroes and champions of good, present in the world as miracle-workers and bringers of grace. They act as heralds within the celestial host, proclaiming the arrival of Heaven’s generals and warriors, or signalling the impending judgement of Oronthon or his agents.

6) Astral Devas (_Powers (Potentates)_): The sixth choir, and Heaven’s most famous and uncompromising warriors. Guides to lost souls, indomitable foes of evil, and the celestials most frequently dispatched in a martial capacity, astral devas are deployed primarily upon the astral plane, where the war against the fiends is most fiercely fought. 

7) Monadic Devas (_Principalities_): The seventh choir is detailed with the guarding and management of _places_ within the Heavenly, Material, Ethereal or Elemental  Planes. They bar access, or permit it. They guard sanctuaries, holy places, and sites of pilgrimage.

8) Movanic Devas (_Archangels_): The eighth choir, and commonly in command of groups of avorals, movanic devas are appointed as guardians of all good people who strive to remain virtuous. They provide inspiration, and exercise a particular protective love for innocents who would otherwise be corrupted and despoiled. Of all of the celestials appearing in Oronthonian iconography, movanic devas are the most commonly represented, bearing their characteristic flaming swords.

9) Avorals (_Angels (Malakh)_): The ninth and lowest choir, closest to humanity in terms of their power, but distinct from it in terms of their purity and goodness. Avorals work more closely with humans than any other choir, acting as teachers, mentors, dispensers of lore, and moral chaperones. Their presence is seldom felt in anything beyond gentle promptings, as they prefer to remain Ethereal or communicate in Dream, working to foster human growth in subtle and non-coercive ways.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Second half of this post: it was too long, otherwise.


Some of the flavour text is missing, but you get the idea...

*Celestial Dignities*

The Celestial Host is diverse, and many specialized niches exist within it. Within the nine classical orders which form the backbone of the Host, certain individuals stand above their peers in terms of power and prestige. According to Orthodoxy, there are five ‘dignities’ which can be accorded to celestials which elevates them above the rank and file. Two are permanent (_exemplar_ and _exalted_), and two are granted by Oronthon on a temporary basis (_paragon_ and _perfect_). 

Either possessing such native strength as was granted them at their creation or, much more rarely, raised by merit, exemplars and exalted celestials shine more brightly than the others around them. A celestial may be either an exemplar or exalted, but not both – the templates are not designed to ‘stack’ with one another: in the case of ‘promotion,’ the exalted template replaces the existing exemplar template. 

Likewise, the ‘paragon’ temporary template is not designed to stack with any other. It represents a different degree of amplification. Bestowal of this temporary dignity upon any celestial is considered a great gift and honour, and is usually reserved for members of the host who are suddenly confronted with difficult and important situations that they would otherwise be incapable of dealing with: when they are operating ‘in the field,’ so to speak. 

It should be noted, however, that any permanent template _is_ specifically designed to stack with the perfect template: hence it is possible to have a _perfect exemplar_ or a _perfect exalted_ celestial. In fact, _only_ celestials who are already exemplars or exalted may be perfected. Perfection is the highest dignity generally granted to celestials.

The fifth dignity, _magnified_, is designed to stack with any and all other templates. In game terms, it is represented by the bestowal of one or more divine ranks. As such, it is incredibly rare, and reserved for Oronthon’s proxies. 



*Exemplar*

"Exemplar" is a template that may be added to any celestial.

Of the two permanent dignities afforded to celestials, the exemplar is the lesser in power, but still sufficiently rare and wonderful to warrant enormous respect and prestige amongst both mortal petitioners and other celestials alike.

Exemplars are held up to be models of behaviour to members of their own orders within the celestial host. They represent the ideal towards which others strive. Many exemplars will be of advanced hit dice, making them even more formidable allies or foes.

Within the lower orders of celestials (avorals, and movanic and monadic devas), exemplars tend to be rare captains within the host, trusted messengers, standard-bearers, or advisors to higher-ranking celestials. 

Among the middle ranking orders (astral devas, ghaele eladrin and trumpet archons) exemplars are assigned great responsibility: they deal regularly with powerful fiends (either in conflict or diplomacy), undertake difficult or onerous tasks, and act as guardians and protectors of those of particular holiness or note – mortal or celestial. Exemplar astral devas are often charged with meting out Oronthon’s justice and retribution; exemplar trumpet archons act as heralds to Heaven’s greatest generals; and exemplar ghaele as aides or nuncios to Seraphs of high degree.

Amongst the planetars, exemplars fulfill a number of specialized roles – interpreting and administering Oronthon’s law, acting as channels between the deity and other celestials or mortal worshippers, and overseeing and implementing Heaven’s grand design. They may command large bodies of lesser celestials in this capacity, or may act singly, and answer to Oronthon only (as in the case of Urthoon).

Exemplar solars are found only within the highest choir and, excepting special circumstances, are always within the presence of the Shining God, where they have been since the Fall. According to some, they await the End of Days, when they will lead the descent into the Hells and lay waste to them.

*Hit Dice:* Unchanged
*Speed:* An exemplar celestial’s speed increases by 20 ft. for all categories.
*AC:* Exemplars gain an insight modifier to their armour class equal to their wisdom bonus. 
*Attacks:* An exemplar makes all attacks with an insight modifier equal to its wisdom bonus.
*Spell-like Abilities:* The caster level of the spell-like abilities of an exemplar celestial is equal to its HD or its previous caster level, whichever is higher.
*Spells:* All exemplars spontaneously cast spells as a Cleric with a level equal to half of their HD, or equal to the spellcasting level of the base celestial, whichever is higher. They have access to spells from any four domains appropriate to their role and function. Exemplars forego the need to use divine foci in their spellcasting, and need not use material components if the value is less than 1000gp. They are considered to have an XP cushion of 5,000 XP/week when casting spells which have an experience point component.

*Special Attacks:* If the celestial possesses any extraordinary or supernatural  attacks that otherwise permit a saving throw, the save DC against those attacks increases by +5.  
*Special Qualities:* An exemplar retains all of the special qualities of the base celestial, and also gains the following:

* Immunity to fire attacks, and sonic resistance 20. The celestial also gains immunity to cold and acid attacks, if it did not already possess this quality. 
* Increased damage reduction of 5/+1 – for example, the damage reduction of an astral deva increases from 10/+1 to 15/+2.
* Spell resistance equal to its CR +12. If the celestial already possesses spell resistance, use whichever score is better.
* Fast healing equal to its Constitution modifier. If the celestial already possesses fast healing, use whichever is better.

*Abilities:* All ability scores of an exemplar are five points higher than that of the base celestial.
*Feats:* Same as the base celestial, plus two bonus feats.
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Organization:* Same as the base celestial.
*Challenge Rating:* Up to 10 HD, same as base celestial +7; 11+ HD, as base celestial +5.
*Treasure:* No coins; double goods; standard items.
*Alignment:* Same as base celestial.
*Advancement:* Same as base celestial.

*Weaponry:* If the base celestial employs weapons, exemplars will typically carry weapons with total enhancement bonuses 3 points higher than the base celestial.


*Sample Exemplar Celestial*

This example uses an astral deva advanced to 18HD as the base celestial.


*Ruma, Exemplar Astral Deva*
Medium-Sized Outsider (Good, Lawful)

*Hit Dice:* 18d8 + 108 (189 hp)
*Initiative:* +10 (+6 Dex, +4 Improved)
*Speed:* 70 ft., fly 120 ft.
*AC:* 37 (+6 Dex, +6 Insight, +15 Natural; touch 22, flat-footed 31)
*Attacks:* _+4 heavy fiendbane mace of disruption_ +37/+32/+27/+22
*Damage:* _+4 heavy fiendbane mace of disruption_ 1d8+16 and stun
*Face/Reach:* 5ft. by 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, spell-like abilities, stun
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 15/+2, SR 33, celestial qualities, fire immunity, sonic resistance 20, fast healing 6, uncanny dodge
*Saves:* Fort +17, Ref +17, Will +17
*Abilities:* Str 27, Dex 23, Con 23, Int 23, Wis 23, Cha 25
*Skills:* Concentration +27, Escape Artist +27, Hide +27, Knowledge (arcana) +27, Knowledge (nature) +27, Knowledge (religion) +27, Knowledge (the planes) +27, Listen +33, Move Silently +27, Sense Motive +27, Spellcraft +27, Spot +33
*Feats:* Alertness, Cleave, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Quicken [Spell-like Ability, Sunder, Weapon Focus (Heavy Mace) 

*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Orgamization:* Solitary; or leading squad (3-5) of astral devas
*Challenge Rating:* 20
*Treasure:* No coins; double goods; standard items
*Alignment:* Always Lawful Good
*Advancement:* -

Ruma is one of the four devas appointed to guard Tramst and act as his messengers and emissaries.

*Combat*
Like all astral devas, Ruma uses his mace 2-handed to gain full advantage of his strength bonus.

*Stun:* If Ruma strikes his opponent twice in one round with his mace, that creature must succeed at a Fortitude Save (DC20) or be stunned for 1d6 rounds.
*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _aid, continual flame, detect evil, discern lies, dispel evil, dispel magic, holy aura, holy smite, holy word, invisibility sphere_ (self only), _polymorph self, remove curse, remove disease, remove fear_; 7/day – _see invisibility, cure light wounds_; 1/day – _heal, blade barrier_. These abilities are as the spells cast by an 18th level sorcerer (save DC 17 + spell level).
*Spells:* Ruma spontaneously casts spells as a 9th level Cleric with access to the Destruction, Good, Strength and War domains. He need not use a divine focus in any spellcasting, or a material component if its value is less than 1000gp. Save DCs against Ruma’s spells are 16+ spell level.
*Exemplar Celestial Qualities:* Protective aura; acid, cold, electricity, fire, poison and petrification immunity; sonic resistance 20, tongues. Ruma can _plane shift_ and _teleport without error_ at will as an 18th level sorcerer. He has low-light vision and 60-foot darkvision. He is not subject to death from suffocation or drowning, requires no sustenance or sleep, and is immune to _sleep_ effects. Ruma is immune to disease except supernatural disease.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Ruma regains lost hit points at the rate of 6 per round. Fast healing does not allow Ruma to reattach lost body parts.
*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Ruma is never caught flat-footed and cannot be flanked.
*Skills:* Ruma receives a +4 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks.

*Possessions:* Ruma wields a _+4 heavy fiendbane mace of disruption_.



*Exalted*

"Exalted" is a template that may be added to any Solar, Planetar, Ghaele, Trumpet Archon or Astral Deva advanced by at least 50% of its base hit dice. It does not stack with the exemplar template (q.v.), although it may combine with the perfect temporary dignity.

Exalted celestials represent the zenith of development, power, holiness and responsibility within their respective orders. They are charged with tasks of utmost importance: delivering deserving souls from perdition, acting as direct emissaries and messengers of Oronthon’s will, leading great numbers within the celestial host, or dipensing the Bright God’s ire when powerful fiends transgress too far beyond their allotted station.


*Hit Dice:* An  exalted celestial always has maximum hit points per die. 
*Speed:* An exalted celestial’s speed doubles for all categories.
*AC:* Exalted celestials gain an insight modifier to their armour class equal to their Wisdom bonus, and a deflection modifier to their AC equal to their Charisma bonus. 
*Attacks:* An exalted celestial makes all attacks with an insight modifier equal to its wisdom bonus.
*Spell-like Abilities:* The caster level of the spell-like abilities of an exalted celestial is equal to its HD or its previous caster level, whichever is higher. 
*Spells:* All exalted celestials spontaneously cast spells as a Cleric with a level equal to 10 plus half of their HD, or equal to the spellcasting level of the base celestial, whichever is higher. They have access to spells from any four domains appropriate to their function. Exalted forego the need to use divine foci in their spellcasting, and need not use material components if the value is less than 1000gp. They are considered to have an XP cushion of 15,000 XP/week when casting spells which have an experience point component.
*Special Attacks:* 
* If the exalted celestial possesses any other extraordinary, supernatural or spell-like attacks that otherwise permit a saving throw, the save DC against those attacks increases by +10.  
* Smite Evil (Su): An exalted celestial may Smite Evil as a Paladin with a level equal to the exalted’s HD. It may use this ability a number of times per day equal to its Charisma modifier. 
* Exalted Empowerment: All variable numeric damage-dealing spell-like abilities of exalted celestials are considered Empowered. Furthermore, this extra damage is considered holy damage.

*Special Qualities:* An exalted celestial retains all of the special qualities of the base celestial, and also gains the following:

* Immunity sonic and fire attacks. The celestial also gains immunity to cold and acid attacks, if it did not already possess this quality. The celestial becomes immune to all disease, including supernatural disease.
* Increased damage reduction of 10/+2 – for example, the damage reduction of a solar increases from 35/+4 to 45/+6.
* Protective Aura (Su): If it did not already possess it, the celestial gains this ability which can be activated as a free action. It acts as a double strength _magic circle against evil_ and a _minor globe invulnerability_ with a 20 ft. radius, identical with the spells as cast by a sorcerer whose level equals the celestial’s Hit Dice. The aura can be dispelled, but the celestial can create it again as a free action.
* Spell resistance equal to its CR +15. If the celestial already possesses SR, use whichever is better.
* Fast healing equal to its Constitution modifier.
* Regeneration equal to its Constitution modifier. If the celestial already possesses regeneration, use whichever is better. Unholy or vile weapons of at least +4 enchantment deal normal damage to exalted celestials.
* Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su): An exalted celestial may turn undead as a cleric of a level equal to its hit dice a number of times per day equal to three plus its Charisma modifier. 
* Attunement: All exalted celestials may _commune_ at will with Oronthon as a move-equivalent action.

*Abilities:* All ability scores of an exalted are ten points higher than that of the base celestial.
*Feats:* Same as the base celestial, plus two bonus feats. Exalted celestials who qualify will also typically have one or more Epic feats.
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Organization:* As base celestial.
*Challenge Rating:* Up to 20 HD, same as base celestial +15; 21+ HD, as base celestial +12.
*Treasure:* No coins; double goods; standard items.
*Alignment:* Same as base celestial.
*Advancement:* Same as base celestial.

Exalted celestials will possess weapons appropriate to their station – typically in the range of +10 to +15 total enhancement bonus.



*Sample Exalted Celestial*

This example uses a Planetar advanced to 21HD as the base celestial.


*Rintrah, Exalted Planetar*
Large Outsider (Good, Lawful)

*Hit Dice:* 21d8+210 (378 hp)
*Initiative:* +13 (+9 Dex, +4 Improved)
*Speed:* 60 ft., fly 180 ft.
*AC:* 59 (-1 Size, +9 Dex, +11 Deflection, +11 Insight, +19 Natural; touch 40, flat-footed 50)
*Attacks:* Large _+5 flaming fiendbane holy speed longsword_ +48/+48/+43/+38/+33
*Damage:* Large _+5 flaming fiendbane holy speed longsword_ 2d6+17
*Face/Reach:* 5ft. by 5ft./10ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, spell-like abilities, smite evil, exalted empowerment
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 40/+5, SR 44, celestial qualities, fire immunity, sonic immunity, fast healing 10, regeneration 10 
*Saves:* Fort +22, Ref +21, Will +23
*Abilities:* Str 35, Dex 29, Con 30, Int 32, Wis 33, Cha 32
*Skills:* Concentration +34, Diplomacy +35, Escape Artist +31, Gather Information +35, Innuendo +32, Hide +33, Knowledge (arcana) +35, Knowledge (history) +35, Knowledge (nature) +35, Knowledge (religion) +35, Knowledge (the planes) +35, Listen +35, Lucid Dreaming +33, Move Silently +33, Sense Motive +35, Spellcraft +48, Spot +33
*Feats:* Blind-Fight, Cleave, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-like Ability, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spellcasting

*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Orgamization:* Solitary.
*Challenge Rating:* 29
*Treasure:* No coins; double goods; standard items
*Alignment:* Always Lawful Good
*Advancement:* -


Rintrah is the celestial responsible for mortal revelation, appearing to those of great holiness in dreams or visions, or physically – often in disguise, and as one who brings arduous tests or trials.

*Combat*
Although a formidable warrior, Rintrah has struck no blow since the Fall. Nonetheless, he has not forgotten how to fight…

*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _continual flame, dispel magic, holy smite, improved invisibility_ (self only), _lesser restoration, remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, speak with dead_; 3/day – _blade barrier, flame strike, raise dead_; 1/day – _earthquake, greater restoration, shapechange, symbol_ (any). These abilities are as the spells cast by a 21st level sorcerer (DC 21+ spell level).
The following abilities are always active on Rintrah’s person, as the spells cast by a 21st level sorcerer: _detect evil, detect snares and pits, discern lies, see invisibility, true seeing._ They can be dispelled, but Rintran can reactivate them as a free action.

*Spells:* Rintrah spontaneously casts spells from the cleric list and from the Law, Good, Travel and Mysticism domains as a 20th level cleric (save DC 21+ spell level). He need not use a divine focus in any spellcasting, or a material component if its value is less than 1000gp, and is considered to have an XP cushion of 15,000 XP/week when casting spells which have an experience point component. Furthermore, he may cast 2 epic spells per day from the following list: _peripety, ruin, dreamscape, greater spell resistance, spell worm, epic mage armour, rain of fire, soul scry._

*Exalted Celestial Qualities:* Protective aura; acid, cold, electricity, fire, petrification, poison and sonic immunity; tongues. Rintrah can _plane shift_ and _teleport without error_ at will as a 21st level sorcerer. He has low-light vision and 60-foot darkvision. He is not subject to death from suffocation or drowning, requires no sustenance or sleep, and is immune to _sleep_ effects. Rintrah is immune to disease including supernatural disease.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* Rintrah regains lost hit points at the rate of 10 per round. Fast healing does not allow Rintrah to reattach lost body parts.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Rintrah has regeneration 10. Unholy or vile weapons of at least +4 enchantment deal normal damage to Rintrah.

*Smite Evil (Su):* Eleven times per day, Rintrah may _smite evil_ as a 21st level Paladin. All extra damage is considered holy damage.

*Exalted Empowerment:* All variable numeric damage-dealing spell-like abilities possessed by Rintrah are considered Empowered. Furthermore, this extra damage is considered holy damage.

*Turn Undead:* Rintrah may turn undead as a 21st level cleric up to fourteen times per day.

*Attunement:* Rintrah may _commune_ at will with Oronthon as a move-equivalent action.

*Possessions:* Rintrah’s weapon is a Large _+5 flaming fiendbane holy speed longsword_.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Thanks Sepulcrave for the templates.....

I like your treatment of celestial advancement and how they are created, not advanced in levels.


----------



## Lela

Holy wow and a half.

Sep, you _do_ have a sourcebook here.  With incredible writing skills you're beyond stunning.  Start adding in your game design skills, and we're left in awe.


----------



## grodog

Thanks for sharing the templates, Sep.  As usual they're good stuff 

Did you mean for the spell-like abilities to be cast as a sorceror or a cleric (like their spell abilities)?  Just checking, since I wasn't sure if they would both be clerical in nature, or if you had a particular pupose in differentiating the divine vs. arcane powers such as a celestial's "inherent powers" (arcane?) vs. those added by the templates (divine) or something like that.



> _from Rintrah:_
> 
> Spell-like Abilities: At will – continual flame, dispel magic, holy smite, improved invisibility (self only), lesser restoration, remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, speak with dead; 3/day – blade barrier, flame strike, raise dead; 1/day – earthquake, greater restoration, shapechange, symbol (any). *These abilities are as the spells cast by a 21st level sorcerer (DC 21+ spell level).
> 
> The following abilities are always active on Rintrah’s person, as the spells cast by a 21st level sorcerer: *detect evil, detect snares and pits, discern lies, see invisibility, true seeing. They can be dispelled, but Rintran can reactivate them as a free action.




Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Excellent, Sepulchrave!  Purely excellent 

Any chance to see Shomei's stats any time soon?  The Infernalist is one of my favorite characters in the story, she seems very interesting-especially that rod of hers...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Did you mean for the spell-like abilities to be cast as a sorceror or a cleric (like their spell abilities)?




Spell-like as sorcerer: I'm not sure why this convention is observed (for many creatures with spell-like abilities), but it is.


----------



## Gez

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Spell-like as sorcerer: I'm not sure why this convention is observed (for many creatures with spell-like abilities), but it is. *




Because they know a limited number of spell-like abilities, and they don't need to prepare them. If psionics were included in core books, they would probably use psion instead of sorcerer (since psions have spell-like abilities, rather than spells).


----------



## Kalanyr

Probably because Spell-Like abilities are native things written into the soul and thus being cast with the Charisma modifier makes sense. The as an X bit mainly only serves to say what Ability Modifier the DC is based on.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Shee*

As these guys are about to make an appearance in the SH, I thought I'd post the stats for the basic model, so to speak. 

Bear in mind that the natives of Afqithan also have both the _shadow_ and _half-fiend_ templates stacked on top. I like templates.


*SIDHE*
*Medium-Size Fey*

*Hit Dice:* 6d6 +18 (39hp)
*Initiative:* +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*AC:* 21 (+4 Dex, +5 mithral breastplate, +2 mithral large shield)
*Attacks:* Adamantine longsword +7 or +8 (+2 mighty) composite longbow and MW arrow
*Damage:* Adamantine longsword 1d8+4 (19-20/x2); (+2 mighty) composite longbow 1d8+2 (x3) and poison.
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft.; 5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spells, poison, hypnotism
*Special Qualities:* Fast healing 2, immunities, plane shift, see invisibility, SR 18
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 19, Con 17, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 20
*Skills:* Animal Empathy +9, Bluff +10, Craft or Knowledge (any 3) +10, Hide +7, Listen +9, Move Silently +7, Perform (any 9) +18, Ride +9, Spot +9
*Feats:* Alertness, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Mobility, Mounted Combat 
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land
*Organization:* Solitary, family (2-5 plus 1 elder of 3rd-6th level), clan (10-30 plus 1 elder per 5 adults, 1 leader of 6th-10th level, 1-3 young, and 2-5 anarchic manticores or griffons) or kingdom (30-300 plus 1 elder per 5 adults, 1 leader per 30 adults, 1 king or queen of 9th-18th level, 5-20 anarchic manticores or griffons, and young equal to 10% of the adult population)
*Challenge Rating:* 9
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* By character class


Aloof, superior, and obsessed with their history, lineage and traditions, the sidhe are a proud people who seldom now venture onto the Prime Plane – content instead to remain within their isolated fastnesses in Faerie. Some claim that they are the progenitors of the elves – the original race, before they were afflicted by schism and exposure to mortal lands, foods and peoples. 

The unearthly beauty of the sidhe is legendary, and their art and architecture is likewise exquisite and refined. No sidhe – man or woman – stands less than six feet tall. They are slender, but surprisingly strong, and possess a deftness and grace that few mortals can hope to match. The sidhe are physically hardy, and can endure hostile environments far more easily than humans. Their faces are impassive, and most sidhe exude a cool hauteur, tinged with dry condescension. 

Sidhe armour and weaponry is replete with baroque designs, engravings and embellishments – gold and silver are commonplace, together with bright enamels of every hue. The strange faerie metals used in the construction of these items are functionally identical to mithral and adamantine, and of the highest quality.

At rest, the sidhe favour elegant clothing with simple lines, with exotic furs favoured in colder climes. Sidhe dwellings simultaneously convey a sense of the ephemeral and the eternal, with soaring towers of improbable height. Buttresses, bridges and narrow walkways seem to hang suspended in the air.  

The sidhe boast many kings, and most sidhe claim at least a minor noble title. Their society is organized around families or clans, with settlements of more than a few dozen unusual. Various _charmed_ magical beasts are favoured as guardians, steeds and companions. Occasionally lesser feys – notably sprites – are present in the capacity of servants or slaves. Sidhe children are born rarely, and take several centuries to reach adulthood.

The arts – particularly music, sculpture and painting – preoccupy many of the sidhe, who fear boredom more than any other ill. Rhetoric, logic and drama also fill the centuries. Wit is considered a virtue, but Sidhe humour, which seldom evinces more than a fleeting smile amongst their own kind, is barbed and ruthless. The sidhe are noted hunters, and the pursuit of fabulous creatures across the landscape of Faerie – occasionally spilling onto the Prime Plane – has given rise to many legends and stories.

The sidhe maintain cool relations with other feys, elementals, and occasionally powerful outsiders such as slaadi and demons. They show open contempt for both mortals and those feys who have ‘gone native’ upon the Prime, regarding the latter as little more than poor relations – when they admit any connection at all. As feys, the sidhe have a connection with nature which is intrinsic – although they do not regard themselves as either sponsors or protectors of nature in any shape.


*Combat*

Sidhe are competent tacticians, and prefer to strike from the air with missile weapons and spells or spell-like abilities (if mounted on griffons or manticores), or from hiding and invisible (if on foot). After their opponents have been seriously weakened, will sidhe close to melee with them, optimizing their attacks and coordinating with each other. They will immediately retreat and reorganize if a battle seems to be going against them – only to strike again at the first available opportunity.

*Spells*: A sidhe casts arcane spells as a 6th level bard (3/5/3 spells per day; save DC 15 + spell level).

*Ignore Spell Failure (Ex)*: A sidhe may ignore a portion of the arcane spell failure associated with using armour. The sidhe subtracts 20% from his or her total spell failure chance.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will- _blur, change self, charm person, clairaudience/clairvoyance, invisibility, speak with animals_; 1/day- _bestow curse, suggestion_. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 9th level sorcerer (Save DC 15 + spell level). 
A sidhe also has the bardic music ability as a 6th level bard.

*Fast Healing (Ex)*: A sidhe regains lost hit points at the rate of 2 per round. Fast healing does not restore hit points lost from thirst, starvation or suffocation, and it does not allow the sidhe to regrow or reattach lost body parts.

*Fast Movement (Ex)*: Sidhe have a speed faster than the norm for their size and type by +10 feet.

*Hypnotism (Sp)*: As a free action, once per round, a sidhe may attempt to _hypnotize_ (as the first level sorcerer/wizard spell) a single target within 30 ft. by meeting its gaze. Only humanoids are subject to this effect, but there is no limit on the number of hit dice or levels that the target can possess. The save DC is 19. A target which resists the _hypnotism_ effect cannot be affected again for 24 hours.

*Immunities (Ex)*: Sidhe are immune to all mundane poisons and diseases (but not supernatural poisons and diseases). 

*Plane Shift (Sp)*: A sidhe can move between the Material Plane and the Plane of Faerie as a move-equivalent action. The ability transports the sidhe and up to six other willing creatures. It is otherwise similar to the spell of the same name.

*Poison (Ex)*: The Sidhe routinely use arrows envenomed with wyvern poison (Save DC 17; initial and secondary damage both 2d6 Con). 

*Resistances (Ex)*: Sidhe have fire and cold resistance 5.

*See Invisibility (Su)*: Invisible creatures are always visible to a sidhe, as if he of she were constantly under a _see invisibility_ effect.

Sidhe receive a +4 racial bonus to animal empathy, perform & bluff skill checks.


A sidhe PC’s effective character level (ECL) is equal to its class level +12.  A sidhe’s favoured class is Bard.


----------



## tleilaxu

i have the week off from work because of this SARS thing and i'm doing a reread of the storyhour. I've idlly (sp?) made a list of all the characters that have shown up since the beginning and am planning on posting a run-down on here for everyone to see. hope you don't mind... i know i'm not the only one to mix up brey, rede, waide, etc...

PS: I can't find the Wyre map anywhere... could someone link it again for me?


----------



## grodog

sep---

VERY nice.  running into the sidhe will be quite challenging for the characters, even at 17th+ level, I imagine....

tleiaxu---

The map was included in one of the story hour threads, thought I don't recall which offhand.  I can email it to you if you'd like a copy.


----------



## Gez

What sourcebooks do you use ?

I've seen references to Magic of Faerûn, the "splatbooks", the Manual of the Planes, Deities & Demigods, the Epic-Level Handbook, and the Book of Vile Darkness. Maybe the Tome of Horrors (some of the demons/devils are there) ? The feel of Green Ronin's books of fiends is also quite close to Wyre -- there is also the theme of the Fall from a LG choir.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Do the sidhe have Spell Resistance equal to their hit-dice plus 12, or is it a flat 18?  (The former would be more fun for advanced sidhe)

The sidhe native to this demi-plane; how does their plane-shift ability work?  (If they go to the Prime or to Faerie, how do they get back?)

The hypnotism gaze- if someone makes their save, they are only immune for 24 hours vs that particular sidhe.  Another sidhe could hypnotise them.  Or is one save enough to protect you entirely for 24 hours?

Is the save for the hypnosis stare based on their stats.  10 + HD/2 + Cha modifier?  If so, it should be DC 18.  (unless I'm missing something).  Again, it will be harder to resist higher level or more charismatic sidhe.

Do you have Savage Species?  It would be neat to see the sidhe as a monstrous class.

[edit]
When is a poison supernatural?  I take it Wyvern Poison must not be supernatural, or otherwise the sidhe would accidentally poison themselves sometimes.  But then what would be an example of a supernatural poison?

They have a large number of feats.  Which of them are racial, and which are chosen?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Do the sidhe have Spell Resistance equal to their hit-dice plus 12, or is it a flat 18? (The former would be more fun for advanced sidhe)




I'd always played it as a flat 18, although your suggestion is certainly interesting...



> The sidhe native to this demi-plane; how does their plane-shift ability work? (If they go to the Prime or to Faerie, how do they get back?)




Their ability has shifted/mutated/distorted to become focused upon the Plane of Shadow - the Loquai are essentially cut off from both the Prime and Faerie, barring more powerful magic (such as the _plane shift_ spell, rather than ability). They can shift between Afqithan and Shadowland, however - which proved vexatious for the party.



> The hypnotism gaze- if someone makes their save, they are only immune for 24 hours vs that particular sidhe. Another sidhe could hypnotise them. Or is one save enough to protect you entirely for 24 hours?




The former. I should reword that.



> Is the save for the hypnosis stare based on their stats. 10 + HD/2 + Cha modifier? If so, it should be DC 18. (unless I'm missing something). Again, it will be harder to resist higher level or more charismatic sidhe.




Yes. That's just my bad math. 



> Do you have Savage Species? It would be neat to see the sidhe as a monstrous class.




I do have it, although I'm not comfortable with it yet. I'd be interested in seeing you give it a bash though, Cheiro - I liked your revision of the LeShay, although I preferred it as a 38-level class over a 52-level class. ECL+12 for the Sidhe is based on my notorious 'it feels about right' mechanic. I wonder if you concur?



> When is a poison supernatural? I take it Wyvern Poison must not be supernatural, or otherwise the sidhe would accidentally poison themselves sometimes. But then what would be an example of a supernatural poison?




DMG, p.79: "Although supernatural and spell-like poisons are possible, poisonous effects are almost always extraordinary."

I've never seen one either. Just covering my arse.



> They have a large number of feats. Which of them are racial, and which are chosen?




Alertness should not be there, but should be a '+2 racial bonus to spot and listen checks.'  Initially, I was going to give them 'Elven Traits' (the whole package), then decided against it, then gave them Alertness (and then decided against it, but forgot to take it out), and decided on the racial bonus (and forgot to put it back in). I wanted the racial bonus to be stackable with the Alertness feat. 

Thanks for your precision, Cheiromancer! 





> I've idlly (sp?) made a list of all the characters that have shown up since the beginning and am planning on posting a run-down on here for everyone to see. hope you don't mind... i know i'm not the only one to mix up brey, rede, waide, etc...




I would be delighted - its something that I 've been meaning to do, but simply haven't had time for. Feel free...


----------



## tleilaxu

*Appendix*
_(concordance, glossary, etc)
Compiled by tleilaxu_

*The Heroes*

*Eadric*: The Heretic of Wyre, former Baronet of Deorham, now Earl of Deorham, Lord of the Manor at Jaiue and Sutting, Lord of Hernath and Droming Protector of the Nineteen Tenants, Son of Moad and recently _Ahma_, Grand Master of the Temple and Inquisitor General (First Magistrate or First Magnate: Sep used both at different times). 

*Ortwin*: Of Jiuhu. The world's greatest liar. King of Feys in the North of the World. Husband of Iua, the Auran Princess. Was imploded by Uruum at Khu and was Reincarnated by Nwm as a Satyr.

*Nwm*: The Preceptor. Healed Eadric after his first encounter with a dretch. Did many other cool things.

*Mostin*: The Metagnostic. An alienist. Former apprentice of Vhorhze. He is pedantic and insane. Currently in the possession of _Graz'zt_, an epic spell. Has a library of 1,200 books.

*Their Companions*

*Nehael aka Lady Despina*: A former succubus, now difficult to classify. The catalyst for all recent problems in Wyre. With the intercession of Nwm, _atoned_ for her previous misdeeds and became an Uediian Priestess and Contemplative. Was banished to the Astral Plane when Mesikammi spoke a Word of Chaos. Currently a captive of her former master, Graz'zt.

*Tahl the Incorruptable*: _(deceased)_ Deputy Inquisitor and friend of Eadric. Rescued Eadric during his trial. Present through many tribulations. Killed outside Morne (Implosion by Uruum?)

*Iua*: 186th child of Ulao. Daugther of Mulissu the Witch. Perhaps the greatest living practitioner of Thalassine rapier dueling. Recently married with Ortwin.

*Tatterbrand*: Eadric's Squire. Secretly would like to keep bees.

*Tostig*: A dire bear. Nwm's former animal companion.

*Mogus*: A pseudonatural hedgehog. Mostin's familiar.

*Contundor*: Eadric's steed, which apparently he rarely uses.

*Skaddius the Monk*: _(deceased)_ A former companion, killed by the Nalfeshnee Ceruthumulos and declined to be resurrected.

*Orolde*: A sprite. Half the height of a man with greenish skin and webbed feet like a duck. Former apprentice of Kothchori. Had his hand chopped off by Chomele to intimidate Kothchori. Currently Mostin's apprentice.

*Shomei*: (see _The Wizards_)

*Sem & Gheim*: Awakened Eagle companions of Nwm. A mated pair, but it is not clear which is which.

*The Oronthonians*

*The Curia*
The Bishops of Tyndur, Mord, Gibilrazen, Hethio, Tomur, Thahan, Kaurban, and Jiuhu. The Inquisitor General, Melion. The Grand Master of the Temple, Lord Rede of Dramor. The one devout laymen, the Marquis of Iald.

*Tyndur*: Originally a coward, he later "found his teeth". Abstained in Eadric's trial. Eadric saved his (EDIT IN WORD FOR BISHOP'S PARISH) from Ceruthumulos.

*Mord*: Voted Against Eadric at the trial.

*Gibilrazen*: Voted Against Eadric at the trial. Advises Tiuhan IV against dealing with Rimilin. 

*Hethio*: Voted Against Eadric at the trial. Acted as Eadric's confessor after Cynric's demise. The power behind Rede's assent to command the Temple. Has Rede assassinated "for the good of the Temple" when Rede has doubts. Afterwords, he is unable to approach the Fane and feigns sickness. Denies the forgiveness of Tramst/Oronthon and currently wanders in self-loathing. (AFAWK!)

*Tomur*: Voted Against Eadric at the trial.

*Thahan*: Voted Against Eadric at the trial.

*Kaurban*: Voted For Eadric at the trial.

*Jiuhu*: Voted For Eadric at the trial.

*Melion*:_ (deceased)_ Voted Against Eadric at the trial. Killed by Nwm.

*Rede*:_ (deceased)_ Voted Against Eadric at the trial. Became temporary leader of the Church in the confusion after Cynric's death. Assassinated at the order of Hethio when on the verge of repenting his stand against Eadric.

*Iald*: Voted For Eadric at the trial. Tried to kill Rede with a  ceremonial greatsword at the bequest of Rintrah. Fled to Iald and joined Trempa in seceding from the Orthodox church.

*Other Oronthonions*

*Eadric*: (see _The Heroes_)

*Tahl the Incorruptable*: (see _Their Companions_)

*Archbishop Cynric*: _(deceased)_The High Prelate, Archbishop of Morne. Eadric's former confessor. Killed when Feezuu cast Destruction on him.

*Tramst*: Former Templar. Survivor of Nwm's assault on Melion's forces. A divine oracle. Travelled to Ardan to consult with the Urgic Mystics. Through his learning their became a proxy of Oronthon, representing the _Sela_ (Gnostic intellect). Tramst introduced the new doctrine of _Saizhan_. He is _Magnified_, as per the template.

*Brey of Methelhar*: One of Rede's Deputies. Lead 60 knights to threaten Trempa. Was the only survivor after Nwm incinerated them all.  Spared by Nwm a second time. Repented and joined Eadric at the Crossing of the Nund. He has much to un-learn.

*Eisarn*: Commander of the Temple force heading from Tomur. He changes his support to Eadric after Tahl and Brey convince him.

*Irian*:_ (deceased)_ A templar lord in Melion's entourage. Killed by Nwm.

*Hembur*:_ (deceased)_ A templar lord in Melion's entourage. Killed by Nwm.

*Asser*: Another high templar. He is capable of scrying.

*Trilgar*: A lowly 3rd level traditionalist. Former priest in the service of Soraine. Was dismissed.

*Jorde*: A "heavy". A templar who defected with Tahl, took part in the battle at Deorham. Bore Eadric's Banner at Aaki's Bridge.

*Hyne*:_ (deceased)_ A "heavy".  A templar who defected with Tahl, took part in the battle at Deorham. He becomes Eadric's herald. Killed in the ambush outside Morne.

*Urqual*: A warrior priest who tried to summon Enitharmon while inside a Prismatic Sphere. Along with two others was stricken by catatonia and was sent to the Abbey of Osfrith.

*11 penants*: Templars who survived the battle at Deorham and became Eadric's greatest supporters. Some perished in the ambush outside Morne.

*Orm*: An Urgic Mystic and the brother of Eadric. Taught Tramst.

*Terquen*:_ (deceased)_ A knight of no mean ability. Slain by Eadric at the Crossing of the Nund. Eadric and Terquen knew each other from their temple days.

*Sercion*: A warpriest. Leader of four temple squadrons. "This is not a diabolic conspiracy". He has much to un-learn.

*Rhodin of Iua*:_ (deceased)_ Author of "Ethical Use of Arcane Magic".

*Archbishop Brord*:_ (deceased)_ Some past luminary. Highly thought of as a theorist?



*The Outsiders*


*The Celestials*

*Urthoon*: An exemplar planetar. Protects the conduit between Oronthon and the Prime.

*Rintrah*: An exalted planetar. In charge of mortal revelations.

*Enitharmon*: An exalted solar. The most powerful of all angels. He drove The Adversary from heaven. In some belief systems he is the antiparallel of The Adversary

*Palambron*: A dead solar. The Eyes of Palambron apparently come from him.

*Eniin*: A planetar. Summoned by Mostin at Deorham.

*Zhuel*: Archon. Assigned to Guard Eadric. Dismissed to the Heaven's by Mesikammi's Word of Chaos. Destroyed by Graz'zt to fuel _Wave of Hate_

*Urlion, Shoonel, Ruma & Diol[/b: Exemplar Astral Devas who accompany Tramst into Morne.

The Fiends

The Demons
Nehael: (see Their Companions)

Graz'zt: Abyssal Prince. Lord of Zelatar. A former solar. Nehael's former master. Has a grudge against Eadric et al. According to some, "has been a real jerk".

Rurunoth: A balor in the service of Graz'zt. Summoned and imprisioned by Mostin et al.

Ainhorr: A big balor. Eadric sundered his sword at Khu. Was Feezuu's supporter.

Uzmi: (deceased) A marilith formerly in the employ of Lord Baphomet. Was tortured for one year. Was destroyed at Khu.

Cerethumulos: A nalfeshee who threatened Tyndur. Killed Skaddius. Was killed by Eadric et al. precipitating the feud between Graz'zt and the heroes.

Kalkja: A succubus compacted by Feezuu. Later, she is assigned to be Rimilin's concubine.

Chr'ri: A succubus in the service of Graz'zt. She is assigned to Mesikammi. Informs Graz'zt of Nehael's banishment.

Chomele: A succubus in the service of Graz'zt. She is assigned to Kothchori, who compacts her in return for his spellbooks. Later she chops of Orolde's hand to intimidate Kothchori and force him to torch Jiuhu and Morne.

Aelial: (deceased?) A succubus in the service of Graz'zt. She tries to tempt Shomei and is obliterated (permanently?).

Thurukos: A glabrezu working with Chomele.

Uruum: (deceased) A balor in the service of Graz'zt. Has a talent for subtlety and guile. Brought into Wyre by Rimilin. He was also responsible for Ortwin's implosion at Khu. Responsible for Tahl's death? Disintegrated by Mostin.

Otarr: A glabrezu working with Chr'ri

Feezuu: (deceased) A cambion and necromancer. Assassinated Cynric. The victim of a gangland hit by Mostin and Ortwin. Later kills Qiseze and drives Kothchori mad. Is killed by Mostin. Her clone reforms in Limbo but is forced to flee to Khu, where she seduces and kills Chorze, a petty necromancer. Brings Uzmi, Kalkja, and others into Khu, where she is finally killed by Mostin while trying to escape during the fight there.

TrakaoAn intemperate Nalfeshnee. Jailor of Graz'zt.

Irzho: A balor in the service of Graz'zt. Present at the ambush at Morne.

Choeth: A balor in the service of Graz'zt. Conjured and eliminated by Mostin.

Djorm: A balor in the service of Graz'zt. Conjured and eliminated by Mostin.

Kostchtchie A demon instrumental in subduing Saraf for Graz'zt.

Soneillon A succubus of great power. Once an ally and consort of Graz'zt

Nufrut: A marilith reduced to the state of a disembodied head in a small transparent adamantine jar for use as an inter-planar guide for the heroes.

Orcus and Lord Baphomet: Other Demons mentioned

The Devils
The Adversary: The nameless adversary of Oronthon. The Lord of Hell and leader of the rebellion against heaven. It is said that none know his name excepting Oronthon himself only.

Dispater: Lord of the Second (Dis)

Belial: Lord of the Fourth.Shomei's current sponsor.

Titivilus: A Duke of Hell under Dispater. Former paramour of Shomei. Tempted Mostin with the demiplane Cha'at. Current reoccurring temptor of Eadric. "The Confuser".  "The subtlest, most conniving, most underhanded manipulator that there is in the Hells, bar one only."

Amaimon: A devil associated with the "Pain-Bringers".

(refer to Sepulchraves document on the disposition of Hell for more details)

Other Fiends
Demogorgon: The Ancient

Xerulko: An arcanoloth. Leads 16 companies of Yagnoloths. Betrayed Shomei and was last seen in a pentagram in her basement.

Gihaahia: An infernal. The offspring of Prince Astaroth and the dead goddess Cheshne. From the blasted regions near Avernus. She is the Enforcer of the Injunction, serving the Claviger.

Elementals and other Outsiders
Mulissu: (see The Wizards)

Iua: (see Their Companions)

Ulao: A djinn prince and Iua's father. Lord of Magathei. Known as a philanderer even among his own kind. 

Shrix: A mephit in the service of Mulissu.

Mostin: (see The Heroes)

Krygnasz: A Xorn from which Mostin stole a sapphire while under geas from Mulissu.

Khrgz: A blue slaadi. Former cohort of Feezuu.

Jodrumu:[/i](deceased)[/i]:  Forger of Dread Githla for Druhmo of Borchia.

Jeshi: A local elemental goddess worshipped in Fumaril.

Thispin and Goile: Two mephit servants in Magathei.

Shasheen: A marid. Chief advisor to Ulao.

Nunimmin: A sidhe in the court of Ulao. He dislikes Ortwin.

Yoriel: A half-elemental nymph. A companion of Nunimmin for millennia, she is smitten with Ortwin.

Orop: A large but simple Djinn charged with chaperoning Iua.

Cheshne: (deceased?) A goddess of nothingness. She dreams with the others.

Oronthon: Eadric's god

Irknaan: The most important King of the Loquai.

Shupthul: A Loquai captain.

Lorochtoh: (deceased) An umbral fiendish chimera that almost wastes the whole party.

Eadric's supporters

Soraine: (deceased) The Duchess of Trempa. Torched by Rimilin's eye ray during parley.

Togull: (deceased) Laird of Rauth Sutting. Supports Eadric. A man of advanced years. Slain at Nund.

Ryth: (see Uediians)

Ekkert: A Thane who supports Eadric. With Streek, Soraine's most trusted Thane.

Streek of Jorbu: A Thane who supports Eadric. With Sercion and Olann he is sent to deal with the Duke of Kaurban's small but mobile force. With Ekkert, Soraine's most trusted Thane.

Thane of Storbine: Switched in favor of Eadric.

Banding of Gamall: Supports Eadric.

Breama: (deceased)"The Bitch". The Countess of Thokastrond. Eager for battle. Slain at Nund.

Olann: De Facto Leader of the Ardanese contingent.

Jorde: Olann's Banner Bearer. A different Jorde than the Templar? (Only mentioned once, possibly in error, as the Templar Jorde is Eadric's Banner Bearer.

The Nobles of Wyre

Duke of Kaurban: On the east side of Nund, which is mostly royal desmesne

Tiuhan IV: 12 year old King of Wyre

Prince Tagur: A slim man in his early 40s, he is Prince of Einir and Tiuhan's cousin. Son of Theiwho, paternal uncle of Tiuhan. His seat is in Gibilrazen. A golden boar is his device. 

Sihu: Duchess of Tomur. Devout in the extreme. She is closely related to the King and in his councils.

Lord Foide: of Lang Hearth in Trahan. The Chambarlain. He seems to be Machiavellian and will likely cause problems in the future.

Skadding: Foide's son. Perhaps has the best claim to the seat of Trempa.

Jholion: Marquis of Methalhar. Brey's paternal uncle.

Marquis of Iald: (see the Orothonians)

Shiel: Duke of Jiuhu. He is conservative. Close to the King. Rimilin rides with his men.

Attar: Warden of the Northern March. Put in charge of the defense of Morne. Was present at the parley with Eadric but didn't know Rimilin was going to betray them all.

Skilla of Mord: Another noble

Gulthein¡¦s: The Royal family of Wyre?

Durhm of Lossan: Chief bannerman of Sihu. Working with Eisarn.

Fustil: (deceased?) Baron of Utland. Captain of Jiuhu's forces. He is horribly wilted (the spell).

Falaere: Duke of Hethio. Ineffectual and aging.

Tundun: (deceased) Tiuhan IV's father and former King of Wyre. Lost at sea.

Earl of Scir Cellod: A noble from the south of Wyre.



The Uediians

Nwm: (see The Heroes)

Ryth: (deceased) Thane of Har Kumil. Wants to sack Tomur. Engages in guerilla warfare with Eisarn. Killed in the ambush outside Morne.

Mesikammi: The Honey-Eater, A shamaness and lover of Hullu. She healed Kothchori. Under disguise aided Hullu during the raid on Morne. Banished Zhuel and Nehael with a Word of Chaos. Rescued Hullu. Current location unknown.

Tietaja: An older shaman

Sarajoa: An initiate

Hullu: A barbarian and former mercenary. A Fantastic/medieval ecologically conscious Che Guevara. He is given the sword Melancholy by Nwm and organizes an Uediian revolt. Unbeknownst to him, he captures Prince Tagur. He raids Morne and comes under the compulsion of Melancholy. Escapes with Mesikammi. Current whereabouts unknown.

Tarva: A follower of Hullu. In her early 30s. Sort of a Black Panther type.

Bodb: A druid advising Tarva. Instrumental in the capture of Prince Tagur.

Caur: Ryth's son. 16 years old but already a giant of a man.

The Wizards

The First Tier of Wyrish Wizards : Jovol, Hlioth, Waide, Mostin, Shomei and Tozniak

The wizards who bound Gihaahia: Shomei, Tozniak, Mostin, Mulissu, Waide, Hlioth, Daunton and Jovol.

Jovol the Grey (deceased): He is never seen. An ogre-magi. A wizard who lives most of his life in the realm of Dream. A master of oneiromancy. His home is in the Thrumohars. He considers his first duty to be toward the Injunction. Lead the wizards in creating the Claviger and binding Gihaahia. Was the first victim of the Enforcer when he killed Kothchori. Now revealed to be Fillein. Possessed several amazing magical artifacts (?) including the Web of Motes (now in Mulissu's possession), the spell Graz'zt (now in Mostin's possession) and a silver bracelet of unknown potency (now in Shomei's possession).

Hlioth the Green Witch: Both Witch and Druidess, Hlioth is the oldest of the wizards on Wyre and may be immortal. Enjoys appearing as Fey creatures. Has no ambition. Had a short fling with Ortwin. Has a yearly revel.

Waide of Hethio: Solely interested in Transmutation, he was something of a rivalry with Mostin, perhaps because of their similar pedantic nature.

Mostin the Metagnostic: (see The Heroes)

Shomei the Infernalist: She likes devils. Formerly sponsored by Dispater, now sponsored by Belial. Knew Vhorzhe, Mostin's mentor. Probably higher level than Mostin.  Has a library of more than fifty thousand volumes. Currently adventuring with the party. She has a palace on the Astral Plane.

Tozniak: A specialist in illusion. Constantly changes appearance. Lives on an island in Lake Thahan. Estranged brother of Qiseze. A bit of a coward.

Mulissu: An evoker and elemental savant specializing in Lightning. She has a palace on the Ethereal Plane. Has been an ally of the Heroes on numerous occasions. Precipitated the decent of the celestials at Khu. Mother of Iua. Originally from Fumaril in the Thalassine. She cannot cast Abjuration or Illusion spells. 

Feezuu: (deceased) (see The Fiends)

Qiseze: (deceased) A Fire Elementalist (elemental savant?). Retired from the Prime 10 years previous to the Elemental Plane of Fire. Sister of Tozniak. Killed by Feezuu.

Kothchori (deceased) A powerful transmuter. Lived on an island 3000 miles to the south. Driven crazy and blinded by Feezuu. Healed by Mesikammi. Originally from Shuth. Pragmatic rather than philosophical. He torches Jiuhu and Morne in return for his spellbooks. Slain by Jovol to avert a larger catastrophy.

Vhorzhe: (deceased) Mostin's former mentor. Was friends with Shomei. Died in mysterious circumstances involving a pseudonatural yugoloth (possibly a pseudonatural ultroloth of the higher order).

Tersimion: (deceased) Designer of the Temple Vault. Unusual among wizards for his devotion to Oronthon. Found faith late in life.

Fillein: (see Jovol)

Idro: A "second tier" wizard. A rather unpleasant enchanter from the Forest of Nizkur. Has a rivalry with Troap. Tried to get Ortwin to eliminate Troap. Created a pick for Ortwin. 

Troap: A "second tier" wizard. An goblin enchanter who lives deep in the forest of Nizkur. He is good at enchantment and illusion and is served by a huge wyvern. Has a rivalry with Idro. Had an amusing encounter with Ortwin.

Griel: (deceased) A "second tier" wizard. An evoker. Apparently employed by the nobles of Wyre along with Dauntun. Informs the small council that Eadric is marching on Morne. Apparently began working for Graz'zt at some point. Killed by Mostin in Kothchori's former abode.

Dauntun of Gibilrazen: A "second tier" wizard. A diviner of high credentials. Employed by Tagur in an auxiliary capacity.

Rimilin of the Skin: A "second tier" wizard.  An Acolyte of the Skin. "He is despicable". Offered to "contain" Nwm for the good of Wyre. A handsome man with oily skin. Violates the injunction by fireballing the Uediians. (actually at the bequest of Graz'zt).

The Hag Jalael: A "second tier" wizard.

Chorze: (deceased) A necromancer and former inhabitant of Khu. Killed by Feezuu

Ephrael: A conjurer mentioned by Ortwin. Possibly imaginary.

The Claviger: The sapient law of magic on Wyre. Created by Jovol. According to Webster: 1. One who carries the keys of any place; and 2. One who carries a club; a club bearer.(my note: great find on this word Sep!)

The Extras

Irron: A groom

Lt. Oino Sels: A guard in Morne whom Ortwin seduced.

Silla and Esme: Handmaidens to Soraine

Lady Despina of Harcourt: "An empty headed trollop"

Amachel the Damned: Iua receive the plans of the vault from him.

Sugis: (deceased?) Warden of Deorham

Lome: Deputy of Sugis. Loyal to Trempa but without a religious agenda.

Mallaus: Nuncio of Tagur

Druhmo of Borchia: original owner of Dread Githla

Tambur: A young esquire

Wyrt: (deceased) A cloth-merchant of considerable means. Killed by his wife Qema

Qema: Wyrt's wife, from the Silubrein household. Killed her husband under the influence of Wave of Hate.

Places

Blackwater Meadow: Marshalling grounds

Nund Valley: Near Trempa

The Thalassine: A group of islands and city-states to the south.

Fumaril: A place in the Thalassine

Thrumohars: Big mountains to the north.

Tun Hartha: Plateau on the other side of the Thrumohars. The Tunthi live here.

Jashat: A city in the Thalassine.

Shuth: A desert 400 miles south of the Thalassine.

Bedesh: A place Hullu was a mercenary.

Forest of Nizkur: A big forest in Wyre.

Groba: The dolmens in Hethio.

Hartha Keep: Two towers on the River Nund on the border of Trempa.

Langdair: A village 6 miles NW of the crossings.

Siir Traag: A cursed city with drug dens, etc. Was not taken to heaven.

Khu: An ancient necropolis near Siir Traag.

Kyrtill's Burgh: Eadric's Castle

Abbey of Osfrith: An abbey where Nehael stayed for a while.

Borchia: An precursor state. Now part of Wyre.

Ardan: Peninsula to the east into the ocean of Iarn. Home of Urgic Mystics. Famous for mercenaries.

Aaki's Bridge: An ancient bridge from Borchian times.

Magathei: A city in the Plane of Air.

Kalkinessus: A big city in the Plane of Air where Mostin met Mulissu.

Thokastrond: To the far east of Trempa

Moath Gairdan: Where the main thrust towards  Morne will take place.

Pandicule: Far to the South. Has hundreds of rocky islands, also a volcano.

Hrim Eorth: A village three days southwest of Morne

Hethio: The richest Province of Wyre

Einir: A principality

Cha'at: A demiplane with a variable temporal trait. Owned by the Adversary.

Afqithan: A demiplane. It is accessable by Faerie and is affected by umbral bleed from the plane of Shadow. It's inhabitants are mainly Feys, dominated by the Loquai, a cruel clan of Sidhe. It has a virtual diameter of 3000 miles.

Saraf: A frigid world incompletely subdued by Graz'zt.

(name unknownAnother fiery demiplane where enslaved Azers transport Adamantine to Azzagrat.

Throile: A jungle-like region of the Abyss itself where Graz'zt wars against Soneillon, one of his former consorts.

Zelatar: Another name for Azzagrat? (Graz'zt homebase)

Other

The Binding of Graz'zt: Prototypical collective magic ritual cast by Fillein and six others. Occurred 300 years before present. Graz'zt remained imprisioned for 55 years.


Heresies
Irrenites: Adversary an aspect of Oronthon. Most controversial of all heresies. The Irrenites view the 'conventional' Oronthon - as perceived by Orthodoxy - to be an emanation of the 'Absolute' Oronthon, in much the same way as the Adversary is. They revere the 'Absolute' Oronthon as ineffable, numinous and largely otiose. By uniting the dualities, the goal is union with the Godhood - which is reality/truth etc. All things are, ultimately, Oronthon - hence, the Irrenite Heresy leans towards monism, although it is framed in dualistic language.

Reconciliatory Sophists: Goddess an aspect of Oronthon.

Urgic Mystics: The Urgic mystics are also dualists, although they emphasise a different duality - that of matter and spirit. By shedding the physical form, through Gnostic realization, the Urgic Mystic comes to realize the identity of himself and the Godhead. The 'divine spark' is reunited with Oronthon, from which it was never actually different in the first place, and all phenomenal truths are revealed to be incomplete.

Transaxiomatics: The name for the group supporting Eadric

Funny Words Sep invents
Bagaudas: Hullu's guerilla troops.

Xenomagulus: A term for Mostin used by Xerulko

Comitati: Knights

Cingetomaru: war-leader

Crixi: one of the first racial groups to inhabit Wyre, before Old Borchia was founded.

Kschiff: A drug popular in Shuth.

Kanista: a wedge-shaped formation of mounted Templars.

Tagamuos: Some sort of Uediian festival

Uzzhin : The far realm

The Hahio: the interwoven green

Kius: an Urgic riddle, framed as a question qualified by a double negation

Saizhan: the new form of Oronthonianism introduced by Tramst.

Sela: the Gnostic intellect of god.

Ahma: the breath of god. God's strong right arm.

Akesoli: The "Pain-Bringers," a group of nine unique Devils charged with administering Amaimon's justice.

Ollon: The whole of nature (Hahio is the Borchian word, Ollon the Crixian word)

Borchia: Precurser state formed by Eadric's ancestors migrating from the south.

Haujan: the state of being Magnified, as per the template.

Kas: the physical essence of a being

Ahmasaljan: the spiritual essence of a being


 0. I'm finished with this for the forceable future. I might mess with it some more after Sep's next update but essentially what you see is as far as I'm willing to take it.

What is to be done?
1.Formatting made more consistent.
2. Ordering within sections, either alphabetical, by power or revelence. Example: Balors grouped together, then ordered alphabetically
3. Dashes and Umlauts added where appropriate
4. Notes on "Places". Hethio is included because it is mentioned as the most wealthy province, but the others could be added and other "obvious" type things. Example: Jiuhu, a province in Wyre. Ortwin is from here. The places section could be redone extensively in atlas format (but not by me )
5. Some of the entries are inferior or of different tone than others.
6. Put Uediians under Oronthonians.
7. Send .doc file to Sep, Grodog, & Eridanis.
8. Submissions or changes from others including those for upcoming supplements from Sep should be very easy to plug in here.
9. Something that won't happen unless someone else does it: Put spoilers in blending text colour so that people can read it without getting spoiled.*


----------



## tleilaxu

I teach at a primary school and although school is closed the teachers had to go yesterday. I had no book to read and nothing to do so i did this. 

still not finished...


----------



## Lela

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *I teach at a primary school and although school is closed the teachers had to go yesterday. I had no book to read and nothing to do so i did this.
> 
> still not finished... *




Good job.

Don't do what I do and let it fall by the wayside.  We want to see it.


----------



## tleilaxu

It's actually quite easy. I'm only on RoM part 1 right now. Every time i see a new word I just plop it down on the word doc. It is actually quite useful too. "Who the hell are Irian and Hembur? Oh, yeah..."


----------



## Lela

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *It's actually quite easy. I'm only on RoM part 1 right now. Every time i see a new word I just plop it down on the word doc. It is actually quite useful too. "Who the hell are Irian and Hembur? Oh, yeah..." *




You'll have to post that later.  _Please_.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> I do have it, although I'm not comfortable with it yet. I'd be interested in seeing you give it a bash though, Cheiro - I liked your revision of the LeShay, although I preferred it as a 38-level class over a 52-level class. ECL+12 for the Sidhe is based on my notorious 'it feels about right' mechanic. I wonder if you concur?
> *




The sidhe are a solid CR 9, or a pretty vanilla 10.  Because of the fast healing, the ECL will be 2 higher.  11 might be a bit strong for a player character, but 12 is very reasonable.  Though the plane shift ability could push both CR and ECL a few points higher if interpreted generously.

For example, is the plane of shadow coextensive with the demi-plane?  If so, then when a character crosses over, it will be in the same place with regard to the demi-plane.  It could then cross back at the same spot (after healing all damage!).  Planeshift with an arbitrary plane, in contrast, usually results in a random displacement of 5-50 miles.  If crossing over was easy, it could also be used as a shadow walk to travel long distances in a very short time.

If it were this convenient, usable at will as a move equivalent action... 12 might be a little low.  And the sidhe have high ability scores too.  32 point buy, then +4 to all stats?



> *
> Alertness should not be there, but should be a '+2 racial bonus to spot and listen checks.'  Initially, I was going to give them 'Elven Traits' (the whole package), then decided against it, then gave them Alertness (and then decided against it, but forgot to take it out), and decided on the racial bonus (and forgot to put it back in). I wanted the racial bonus to be stackable with the Alertness feat.
> *




Why did you decide not give them the elf package?  The leShay have it, after all.  Which reminds me- would the LeShay consider the Sidhe to be "poor relations"?  How would the Sidhe react to the leShay?  Clearly the two peoples are related.



> *
> Thanks for your precision, Cheiromancer!
> *




You're welcome!

BTW, I agree with you on the versions of the leShay monstrous class.  I am now considering a 40 level version which is "front loaded"- no special abilities after 24th level (though abilities, DR etc. keep increasing regularly).

Oh- and I am thinking about getting a portrait of Shomei next.  Would you mind?


----------



## grodog

tleilaxu---

The list's a great idea, thanks!  I'll definitely add it to my compilation once you get it going in earnest, if you don't mind?


----------



## Gez

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *Why did you decide not give them the elf package?  The leShay have it, after all.  Which reminds me- would the LeShay consider the Sidhe to be "poor relations"?  How would the Sidhe react to the leShay?  Clearly the two peoples are related.*




IMHO, the fey==elf association is a bit overrated. If anything, gnomes (with their spells, speak with animal, and sense of humor) seems more fey than elves, who are plagued by being always described as being vanilla übermenschen, celestials and/or melnibonëans  So I like Sep's approach of sidhe.


----------



## Mytholder

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> Nehael aka Lady Despina – A former succubus, now difficult to classify. The catalyst for all recent problems in Wyre. Was banished to the Astral Plane when Mesikammi spoke a Word of Chaos. Currently a captive of her former master, Graz’zt.
> *




It might be worth noting that she became an Uediian thanks to Nwm.


----------



## tleilaxu

hey... wait till i'm finished! 

after i'm done i'll hand it over to everyone who wants to expand on the little bios...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> UNDER CONSTRUCTION




Thanks for your hard work, tleilaxu - I really appreciate it. The list is awesome (and much bigger than I thought it would be!). I'll reserve any comments/suggestions until after it's finished.






> Why did you decide not give them the elf package? The leShay have it, after all. Which reminds me- would the LeShay consider the Sidhe to be "poor relations"? How would the Sidhe react to the leShay? Clearly the two peoples are related.




Elves play such a minor role in the campaign world - itinerant, forest-dwelling, small numbers, no great civilization (past or present) - that they simply don't come up much. I decided on the idea that _perhaps_ there was a connection between elves and sidhe was more agreeable than there _definitely_ was - somehow, if represented in terms of game mechanics, it sets it in stone. 

As to the LeShay - I'm not even sure that I'm going to include them in the campaign mythos. They are rather too godlike for my tastes - the sidhe were originally conceived to fill the uber-elf niche represented in Celtic and Germanic myth. Obviously, the name is stolen.



> Oh- and I am thinking about getting a portrait of Shomei next. Would you mind?




That would be splendid!




> What sourcebooks do you use ?
> 
> I've seen references to Magic of Faerûn, the "splatbooks", the Manual of the Planes, Deities & Demigods, the Epic-Level Handbook, and the Book of Vile Darkness. Maybe the Tome of Horrors (some of the demons/devils are there) ? The feel of Green Ronin's books of fiends is also quite close to Wyre -- there is also the theme of the Fall from a LG choir.





All of those except the ToH - I was eagerly awaiting this book, but found it rather dull in the event and didn't buy it. I use several of the Creature Catalogue conversions, however, that later found their way in.

I've got the books of fiends, and I like 'em - although I've not actually _used_ anything from them yet.


----------



## tleilaxu

I'll admit... it kind of got out of hand. I started rereading the threads and just writing down the names of people as I read to keep them straight and kind of snowballed. I'll make the list pretty tomorrow and then throw it out to the masses. My manic phase is done


----------



## Cheiromancer

Ok, here's my version of the Sidhe monstrous class.  It's not quite the same as Sepulchrave's- this sidhe has elf traits, and its spell-casting is based on level, not a flat score.  Things like that.

Adjust to taste...


----------



## Cheiromancer

Shomei's portrait (B&W, pencil and ink) should be gracing this page shortly.  I'm using the following description:

_
Shomei the Infernal, unsurprisingly, liked devils. She admired their organized nature, their ability to get things done, and had romantic notions about how badly they had been treated in the great revolt. Shomei, although not evil – at least in the conventional understanding of the word – had taken various diabolic lovers, produced a number of half-fiend offspring, and subsequently abandoned them. They were miserable creatures from whom Shomei constantly expected some kind of vengeful attack...

She was a young woman, probably no more than thirty, although her exact age was rather difficult to gauge. She wore a hooded cloak of an indigo so deep than it was almost black. Her dark hair, cropped at the shoulder, framed a face with pointed features which bespoke a fey or elven heritage. In her hand she carried a rod of black iron that hid an unknown potency....

She walked into his drawing room and sat in his favourite leather armchair, resting her chin upon her hands, her rod upright beneath them. She was, as usual, intense and preoccupied.
_

With the additional description that she usually acts as if she is in a hurry.  Rapid-fire questions, etc..

Anything I should add?  Any other details about the iron rod?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *Shomei's portrait (B&W, pencil and ink) should be gracing this page shortly.  I'm using the following description:
> [...]
> With the additional description that she usually acts as if she is in a hurry.  Rapid-fire questions, etc..
> 
> Anything I should add?  Any other details about the iron rod? *




Other than the fact that the rod is very ornate,  I can't think of much else. Besides, I'm all for _interpretation_... 

Really looking forward to it...


*Tleilaxu - thanks, enormously.* I think I'm actually using this for the basis of a Wyre Glossary...


----------



## humble minion

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Other than the fact that the rod is very ornate,  I can't think of much else. Besides, I'm all for interpretation...
> *




Not all truths are unequal, hmm?


----------



## tleilaxu

editted out a few annoying things that appeared when i pasted the word .doc in here. Anyway, everyone check out the appendix/concordance/glossary that i compiled! (What shall be the name for it Sep?)


----------



## Fimmtiu

*A couple minor corrections...*

"Xenomagulus", not "Xenomalagus".

Mesikammi, Hullu, and the shamans aren't Uediians; they're Tunthi. Separate ethnic group altogether.

Nice work, tleilaxu!


----------



## tleilaxu

reasoning:
uediians aren't an ethnicity and the tunthi fall broadly under the same sort of "nature worship" religion... 

changing xenomagalus


----------



## grodog

Nice work tleilaxu!

Do you mind if I distribute this with stories/etc. when new folks want such things?

Also, Cheiromancer, I think I asked before, but will ask again to be sure:  is it OK to also distribute your art with the story files?


----------



## Joshua Randall

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Feezuu*: [...] The victim of a gangland hit by Mostin and Ortwin. [...]



This made me laugh out loud. It's so true!

I have this image in my head of Mostin and Ortwin in gangsta outfits, scowling and carrying Glocks.

Word.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Those of us that play Outwar should probably create some new characters under those names!

BTW, go to www.outwar.com/page.php?x=359059 to see what I'm talking about. Sign up some Ortwin's and Mostin's and join the Hivemind crew! See the thread in meta if you need to know more.


----------



## Cheiromancer

It's fine to distribute the picture of Mostin, as long as it is without charge, and my name doesn't get attached to it somehow.  I don't want to take credit for Dr. Midnight's work.


----------



## grodog

Aha, then I should be double-checking with Dr. Midnight.  Thanks for the clarification, Cheiromancer!  

Dr. Midnight:  are you OK with your Mostin picture being distributed with the Wyre files?


----------



## Lela

grodog said:
			
		

> *
> Dr. Midnight:  are you OK with your Mostin picture being distributed with the Wyre files? *




Better E-mail Him, as he doesn't read the story hour and thus wouldn't likely be in this thread.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I already asked- here's the text of my e-mail :



> Grodog asked if it would be ok to include the illustration you did of Mostin with the compiled story hour.  Any objections?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but what kinds of things can we *not* do with the illustration.  I wouldn't alter it, pass it off as my own, or sell it for profit- what else shouldn't I do with it?




and Dr. Midnight's response:



> You can do pretty much whatever you want with the image- I'd only ask that you not do the three things you said you wouldn't, which would be altering it, passing it off as your own, or selling it for profit. Altering it wouldn't even bother me that much.
> 
> Thanks for askin'...
> -Tom


----------



## tleilaxu

grodog- i've got it in .doc format. post your email and i will send it to you...


----------



## Gez

Hey, Cheiromancer, you should update your sig!  

Here's my proposed new links:

Rape of Morne 2 --> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37452
Book 2, Part 1 --> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43542
Characters & Regions --> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=809117#post809117


----------



## grodog

tleilaxu---

See my .sig for my email.  

Cheiromancer:  I did write to Dr. Midnight, and got much the same response, FYI.  Thanks 

Thanks!


----------



## grodog

Cheiromancer---

Don't forget the Divertimento at 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42147
too!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I thought I’d do something unusual, and post this _before_ it actually became pertinent in the SH (which I will hopefully update either today or tomorrow). I knew what I wanted Soneillon to be, although I had to grope to realize her in game terms. Thanks to Sorcica and his ‘dark blooded’ template in the Homebrews forum, which was the original inspiration for the chthonic template – at least in terms of mechanics.

More flavour text to follow.



*Concerning the Ancient*

Demons shudder when the name of _Demogorgon_ is mentioned. Even the term _Ancient_ is an uncomfortable cognomen for any but the most reviled of Tanar’ri – those who were drawn into its power – to use with impunity. 

Neither term appears in written Orthodox sources, and even heretical groups such as the Irrenites are circumspect about referring to this enity. Vague allegories exist across various traditions which hint at its place within Oronthon’s great scheme - or rather, the lack of it. Demogorgon may be the effluvia left over from creation, discarded matter and consciousness which was somehow imperfect. The Urgics regard it as the archetypal _that which is not_, an existing nonexistence. It may predate the current cosmic order, the remnant of a primaeval reality: the most ancient of entities, who spawned nothingness in all of her guises. It is linked with Cheshne, and thus with the Sleeping Gods of Shûth, many of whose names are no longer remembered. 

When the Great Adversary was first expelled from heaven, it is said that he sought allies in other realities, one of whom was Demogorgon. He travelled to the bottom of the Abyss – as yet unmoulded by those who would flee his own iron rule – and spoke with the Ancient. It is not known what transpired at that meeting: some hold that the Adversary was wholly or partially successful, others that he was mocked and humiliated, others that he fled in fear from the void. An obscure set of  verses, occasionally recited by Irrenite children in isolated villages, is here translated from the Old Borchian. The meter, which is important, has been preserved at the expense of the alliteration which also characterizes the original. It offers a little in the way of clarity:

_Did you see him, Perfectly Contrived, descend to the Abysm? 
Did you see him, Most Exalted, when he met with Uncreated? 
Did you hear him, First From Heaven, when he spoke with Nothingness?

I saw him descend to the Abysm, where Archaic Night dwells.
I saw him meet with Uncreated, when Dark shrouded Deeper Void.
I heard him speak with Nothingness, and Nothingness so replied:

"There is no purchase for you little seraph, return whence you came.
There is no sight to see now little seraph, get you gone from here.
There is no sound here Brightly Shining, your noise disturbs my rest!"

"I am no mere seraph, I am Perfectly Contrived, Redeemer!
I need no perch to stand upon, nor eyes nor ears to sense the Void.
What is Nothingness to me, the Left Hand of the Numinous?"

"I am no mere abstraction, Perfectly Contrived (but not by me!)
I care not for petty squabbles, Bright Redeemer (but not of me!)
I am Unmanifest Void, and Most Exalted moves me not."

"My armies will conquer you, Uncreated and Unmanifest.
My power will wash over you, and Nothingness no longer be.
Void will be filled, and Most Ancient will pass from all memory."

"Your armies will wither here, and madness seize them, First From Heaven.
Your power will end here, and those of yours who come here will be lost.
Void is ravenous, merest seraph: its hunger knows no bounds!"_


The verse is used as a rhythmic exchange between two children, where one assumes the role of the Adversary, and another of Demogorgon: the chant is accompanied by a number of formulaic motions and hand movements. The verses are replete with esoteric significance, which was doubtless lost on most of children who recited it – assuming they could understand Old Borchian at all.

Neither the Adversary nor Demogorgon are referred to directly by name, but rather by a set of eponyms or metaphors. These alone merit consideration, although it is not the purpose of this discourse to point out the main points of contention between Irrenite and Orthodox thought. Suffice it to say that the terms _Perfectly Contrived, Most Exalted, First From Heaven, Brightly Shining, Redeemer_ and _Left Hand of the Numinous_ are all indicative of the Irrenite view of the Adversary; and that _Uncreated, Nothingness, Dark Shrouding Deeper Void, Unmanifest Void, Ravenous Void,_ and _Most Ancient_ are all metaphors for Demogorgon which reveal Irrenite belief. 

Each of the seven stanzas contains two lines of sixteen syllables, followed by a line of fifteen syllables: this communicates a numerological significance typical of Irrenite belief, which belies the final apparent message of the verses – i.e. that Demogorgon emerges triumphant from the exchange. Seven is, in fact, related to the Numinous and is the number of consummation with (or annihilation in) the perfect Godhood from which the conventional Oronthon – regarded as a demiurge – sprang. Sixteen is the fourth power of two, and significates the primary duality which becomes grounded in conventional reality. Fifteen – i.e. the number of syllables in the final line of each stanza – is eminently significant, and represents man (the quintessence), existing in the harmony of the resolved dialectic, or five times three.

Hence, the relationship between Demogorgon, the Adversary and Oronthon (in either his relative or absolute aspect) are shown to be comprehensible to the man who has achieved perfect insight. Later, this was understood to be one who lives in a permanent state of _saizhan_.



It is reported that after Tramst, the _Sela_, first experienced his awakening in the green mountains of Ardan, he meditated upon the nature of Demogorgon for nine days, perceiving a key to the Ontological Paradox. I once asked him what he had learned.

"Demogorgon does not exist," he laughed. Several of his newer initiates, unused to the _Sela_’s unconventional ways, evinced horrified expressions when he spoke the name.

"I suspect that you are being evasive, _Sela_," I replied. 

"What do you expect me to say? I cannot frame a nonexistent within the limits of language."

"But it is Real?"

"Nonexistence is neither more nor less real than existence," he replied.

"But those demons who fell deep enough, who were caught within its orbit: did they experience the Ontological Paradox? Did they transcend the divide between _ens_ and _non-ens_?"

"Perhaps," he half-smiled.

"Soneillon was one of those. Did she experience _saizhan_ in those moments of nonexistence?"

"If she had determined to, I am sure that she could have."

"But not by virtue of her ontic state?"

"Not by that alone." 

I nodded, and departed. As usual, he had left me with an uncomfortable feeling, the cause of which I could not quite place. Before the encounter with Soneillon – of whom I had heard, but of whose powers I was unaware of – I had mused idly about those Tanar’ri who had fled far, and fallen deep in their exodus from Hell, and wondered if they had come under the power of the Ancient. I had never imagined that they could return from there. That they could bring part of it back to the bounded cosmos. No account by scholars existed regarding them.  

I had dealt with daemons and devils of great power on a routine basis, but until Soneillon, the word _blasphemous_ was not in my vocabulary. When I called her _chthonic_, it was from the viewpoint of conventional Abyssal reality.

Her alliance with Rhyxali was, at that time, unknown to me. I thought I understood many of the intricacies of Abyssal politics. I was naïve.


- Shomei, _Reflections_.



*CHTHONIC DEMONS*

‘Chthonic’ is a template that can be added to any demon of at least 6 Hit Dice and 16 charisma.

*Hit Dice:* A chthonic demon always has maximum hit points per die
*Speed:* A chthonic demon’s speed increases by 50% for all movement types.
*AC:* Chthonic demons gain a deflection bonus to their AC equal to their Charisma modifier
*Attacks:* A chthonic demon gains a +10 profane bonus to all melee attacks 
*Damage:* All of the damage dealt by chthonic demons using natural attacks is considered unholy damage. Furthermore, a chthonic demon using natural attacks deals an additional amount of vile damage equal to its Charisma modifier.
*Special Attacks:* A chthonic demon retains all of the special attacks of the base demon, and also gains the following:

_Spellcasting_: The demon possesses the spellcasting ability of a sorcerer with a level equal to its HD, to a maximum equal to its adjusted CR. Chthonic demons can cast Darkness, Demonic, Destruction and Evil domain spells as arcane spells. Chthonic demons need not utilize material components in their spellcasting, and incur no experience point debt for spells which normally demand it.

_Utter Corruption_: All of a chthonic demon’s spells and spell-like abilities gain the [Evil] descriptor, irrespective of their function. A chthonic demon automatically benefits from Malign Spell Focus (adding +2 to the DC of any spells), and all damage-dealing spells and spell-like abilities are automatically both Corrupted and Violated, as per the feats of the same name.

_Aura of Unlight_ (Su): Chthonic demons radiate an aura which combines the effects of _damning darkness, deeper darkness_ and _enervation_ about their person, which extends to 10 feet. Creatures within the aura are subject to its effect every round that they remain there. There is no saving throw against this effect, although spell resistance applies to the _enervation_ component. The aura of unlight may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. It may be dispelled, but the demon may reactivate it as a free action on its next turn. Effective caster level is equal to the demon’s hit dice, where appropriate.

_Other Supernatural Attacks_: If the chthonic demon possesses other supernatural attacks, the save DC to resist them increases to 10 + half the demon’s hit dice + cha modifier.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* Chthonic demons retain any spell-like abilities of the base demon, and gain the following abilities useable at will: _detect thoughts, haste, teleport without error, true seeing, unhallow, unholy aura_. Both these abilities and those normally possessed by the base demon have a caster level equal to the chthonic demon’s hit dice, or the base demon’s caster level, whichever is greater.
*Special Qualities:* The chthonic demon retains all of the special qualities of the base demon, and also gains the following:

*_Ontic Flux_ (Ex): Chthonic demons exist on the threshold of being and nonbeing, and as such seem to ‘flicker’ in and out of existence. The effect is identical to a _blink_ spell, except that attacks which target incorporeal or ethereal creatures gain no special benefit, nor do chthonic demons receive any special benefits to attck such creatures in this state: chthonic demons actually don’t exist for the brief periods where they wink out. The ontic flux may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. It is an exceptional ability, and may not be dispelled.

*Spell Resistance equal to the demon’s modified CR+12. If the demon already possesses a spell resistance which is higher, use that score instead.

*Regeneration equal to the demon’s constitution modifier. Holy and blessed weapons of at least +4 enchantment do normal damage to chthonic demons.

*Damage reduction of 20/+6. This overlaps with any existing damage reduction, and the chthonic demon always benefits from the most favourable type.

*_See in Darkness_(Su): Chthonic demons can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells.

*Saves:* Same as base demon.
*Abilities:* Increase from the base demon as follows: Str +4, Dex +10, Con +4, Int +4, Wis +4, Cha +10
*Skills:* Same as base demon
*Feats:* Same as base demon. Chthonic demons may be eligible for one or more Epic feats.
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground.
*Organization:* Same as base demon.
*Challenge Rating:* 12 to 20 HD, as base demon +15; 21+ HD, as base demon +12.
*Treasure:* Double standard for a creature of the adjusted CR.
*Alignment:* Always chaotic evil
*Advancement:* A chthonic demon’s advancement range is increased by +10 HD in its upper bracket.



This example uses a 22HD succubus as the base demon.

*SONEILLON, Chthonic Succubus*

*Medium-Sized Outsider (Chaotic, Evil)*
*Hit Dice:* 22d8+66 (242 hp)
*Initiative:* +6 (Dex)
*Speed:* 45 ft.; fly 75 ft. (average)
*AC:* 35 (+6 Dex, +10 Deflection, +9 Natural)
*Attacks:* 2 Claws +35 melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d3+3 plus 10 vile
*Face/Reach:* 5ft. by 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spells, energy drain, summon tanar’ri, aura of unlight
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 20/+6, ontic flux, regeneration 3, SR 37, tanar’ri qualities, outsider traits, alternate form, see in darkness, tongues, utter corruption
*Saves:* Fort +16, Ref +19, Will +17
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 23, Con 17, Int 20, Wis 18, Cha 30
*Skills:* Bluff +20, Concentration +23, Disguise +25, Escape Artist +21, Hide +26, Knowledge (arcana) +30, Knowledge (Local, Abyss) +25, Knowledge (Planes) +23, Knowledge (Religion) +25, Listen +29, Move Silently +21, Ride +16, Scry +23, Search +25, Spellcraft +30, Spot +32
*Feats:* Dark Speech, Dodge, Empower Spell, Epic Spellcasting, Mobility, Quicken Spell-Like Ability. 

*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 26
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* -


*Spells:* Soneillon casts spells as a 22nd Sorcerer and can cast spells from the Darkness, Demonic, Destruction and Evil domains as arcane spells. Soneillon need not utilize material components in her spellcasting, and incurs no experience point debt for spells which normally demand it.

_Spells Known_ (6/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7; save DC 22 + spell level): 0 – _dancing lights, detect magic, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, preserve organ, ray of frost, read magic_; 1st – _mage armour, magic missile, shield, sleep, expeditious retreat_; 2nd – _resist elements, cat’s grace, whispering wind, darkbolt, locate object_; 3rd – _dread word, lightning bolt, contagion, magic circle against good_; 4th – _ dimensional anchor, liquid pain, scrying, improved invisibility_; 5th – _dismissal, feeblemind, nightmare, soul shackles_; 6th – _antimagic field, acid fog, geas/quest_; 7th – _power word stun, forcecage, greater dispelling_; 8th – _bestow greater curse, discern location, dream travel_; 9th – _dominate monster, utterdark, wail of the banshee_. 

Soneillon may also cast two epic spells per day. Her repertoire includes (but is not limited to) _peripety, dreamscape_ and _ruin_.  

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _charm monster, clairaudience/clairvoyance, darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect thought, doom, ethereal jaunt_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _haste, suggestion, teleport without error_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _true seeing, unhallow, unholy aura_; 1/day – _unholy blight_. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 22nd level sorcerer (save DC 20+ spell level). 

*Utter Corruption*: All of Soneillon’s spells and spell-like abilities gain the [Evil] descriptor, irrespective of their function. She automatically benefits from Malign Spell Focus (adding +2 to the DC of any spells), and all damage-dealing spells and spell-like abilities are automatically both Corrupted and Violated, as per the feats of the same name.

*Aura of Unlight* (Su): Soneillon radiates an aura which combines the effects of _damning darkness, deeper darkness_ and _enervation_ about her person, which extends to 10 feet. Creatures within the aura are subject to its effect every round that they remain there. There is no saving throw against this effect, although spell resistance applies to the _enervation_ component. The aura of unlight may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. It may be dispelled, but Soneillon may reactivate it as a free action on her next turn. Effective caster level is 22nd, where appropriate.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Soneillon drains energy from a mortal she lures into some act of passion, or simply by planting a kiss on the victim. If the target is not willing to be kissed, Soneillon must start a grapple, which provokes an attack of opportunity. Soneillon’s kiss or embrace inflicts one negative level; the victim must succeed at a Wisdom check (DC 15) to even notice. The Fortitude save to remove the negative level has a DC of 31.

*Ontic Flux* (Ex): Soneillon exists on the threshold of being and nonbeing, and as such seems to ‘flicker’ in and out of existence. The effect is identical to a _blink_ spell, except that attacks which target incorporeal or ethereal creatures gain no special benefit, nor does Soneillon receive any special benefits to attack creatures in this state. The ontic flux may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. It is an exceptional ability, and may not be dispelled.

*Summon Tanar’ri (Sp):* Once per day, Soneillon may attempt to summon one balor with a 10% chance of success.

*Alternate Form (Su):* Soneillon may assume any humanoid form from Small to Large size as a standard action. This ability is similar to _polymorph self_ but allows only humanoid forms. While using this ability, she gains a +10 circumstance bonus to disguise checks.

*Tongues (Su):* Soneillon has a permanent tongues ability as the spell cast by a 22nd level sorcerer.

*See in Darkness*(Su): Soneillon can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells.

*Tanar’ri Traits:* Soneillon is immune to poison and electricity, and possesses cold, fire and acid resistance 20. She can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.

*Outsider Traits:* Soneillon has darkvision (60-foot range). She cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Skills*: Soneillon receives a +8 racial bonus to Listen and Spot checks.


----------



## Greybar

I'm not sure if you're already familiar with this, since you seem to be terribly well read or at least complete in your envisioning, but...



> When I called her *chthonic*, it was from the viewpoint of conventional Abyssal reality.




Cthonic came up in my wife's word-a-day calendar recently.  The etymology (sp?) mentioned the root for death, but also that at some points the word could be used to refer to both infernal and angelic aspects.  All long before HP Lovecraft who brought it to such readers as myself.

How true for the idea in monothesisms of both Earth and your world, then.

Your story hour and supporting elements has become a great inspiration.  I hope to crystalize more of my own world's metarealities and let my own players explore them as they desire.

John


----------



## Gez

I like it. They are freaky. The ontic flux ability, especially -- a mind-boggling thing.

About the chthonic word, I always thought it meant something akin to subterranean.


----------



## Greybar

Nooo.  My wife apparently threw away the old word-of-day.  Ah well, should have snagged it.

*Ontic Flux* - so if such a being is flickering in and out of existence, this might be fun to consider when divination is used.  If you attempt to scry for Soneillion, do you need to check to see whether she exists at the moment the spell takes effect?

John


----------



## tleilaxu

for the glossary:
Rhyxali: A demon?

from dictionary.com (a great site)
Chthonic: Of or relating to the underworld.

From Greek khthonios: of the earth


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Erm, this is probably not nearly as well-written as your most excellantly evil template  Sepulchrave , but recently I created an epic template for evil outsiders that also featured dimension-warping type abilities, if you want to take a look, here's a link:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=46385

Any ideas or suggestions would be helpful


----------



## grodog

*Soneillon?*

Is there a RL mythic tradition that makes Soneillon a succubus and demonic Queen of Harlots?  

I ask because my old DM from Penn State and I have used her as such (we jointly developed our Abyssal rulers, and he created her), but in Gustav Davidson's _Dictionary of Angels_, Sonneillon (Sonnillon) is 



> an angel, now fallen, once of the order of thrones. He is cited as one of 3 "devils" that possessed the body of the notorious 16th-century nun, Sister Louise Capeau (or Capelle).




Gygax's later New Infinities Gord novels don't include references to Soneillon (though info from the NIPI Gord books often found its way into the various D&D demons published during the 1980s and early 1990s).  Soneillon is listed in the 1e MM2 on page 35 among the "Rulers of the Abyss," where she's designated as a female and lady of a layer rather than a full princess.  

So, my question is, does anyone else know of a history that links Soneillon with succubi and harlots?  

Thanks


----------



## tleilaxu

she has an entry in the glossary as a succubus who once had a thing with graz'zt and now they're fighting over a jungle part of the abyss...

edit: doh... that wasn't what you were asking...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

> she has an entry in the glossary as a succubus who once had a thing with graz'zt and now they're fighting over a jungle part of the abyss...




If you read part of the storyhour where Shomei describes the different worlds, she mentions said succubus...


----------



## Gez

Greybar said:
			
		

> *Nooo.  My wife apparently threw away the old word-of-day.  Ah well, should have snagged it.
> 
> Ontic Flux - so if such a being is flickering in and out of existence, this might be fun to consider when divination is used.  If you attempt to scry for Soneillion, do you need to check to see whether she exists at the moment the spell takes effect?
> 
> John *




If you looked up at the link I just masterfully hidden in the "chthonic" word just above (and there again), you would had gotten this:



> _Word of the Day for Thursday May 27, 1999_
> *chthonic* (THONE-ik), adjective:
> dwelling in or under the earth; also, pertaining to the underworld
> 
> _"Driven by dæmonic, chthonic Powers."_ --T.S. Eliot
> 
> _"The chthonic divinity was essentially a god of the regions under the earth; at first of the dark home of the seed, later on of the still darker home of the dead."_ --C. F. Keary
> 
> _"The chthonic imagery of Norine's apartment, which..was black as a coalhole and heated by the furnace of the hostess' unslaked desires."_ --M. McCarthy
> 
> _"Two great and contrasted forms of ritual: the Olympian and the Chthonic, the one a ritual of cheerful character, the other a ritual of gloom, and fostering superstition."_
> 
> 
> _Chthonic_ comes from _khthón_, the Greek word for earth.


----------



## grodog

> So, my question is, does anyone else know of a history that links Soneillon with succubi and harlots?




Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> quote:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> So, my question is, does anyone else know of a history that links Soneillon with succubi and harlots?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Any thoughts on this?




As far as I know the 'RL' Soneillon is linked with hatred (as one of the seven deadly sins) and is a _male_ demon - it was only in the 1e MMII that she was listed as female.

Interesting that you also had her pegged as a kind of uber-succubus, though - I'd had the same role assigned to her in a campaign I was running 12 years ago, or so. I wonder if she was mentioned in an old Dragon mag or something?


----------



## shilsen

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As far as I know the 'RL' Soneillon is linked with hatred (as one of the seven deadly sins) and is a male demon - it was only in the 1e MMII that she was listed as female.
> *




Not that I'm an expert on the subject, but I think that's the way he's usually portrayed in medieval and renaissance literature. Sonneillon (double "n") was originally one of the Thrones in heaven before he fell with Satan. He retained a position in the Infernal Hierarchy, and was usually connected with engendering hatred in people, often through possession (his name comes up in the famous possession of a nun called Louise Capeau). As for Grodog's question, I can't think of a connection with succubi or harlots.


----------



## Lela

Bing assoicated with the nun possession would do well to connect him with harlets and whores; a nun being the exact opposite in most minds--regardless of whether or not it's true.


----------



## shilsen

Lela said:
			
		

> *Bing assoicated with the nun possession would do well to connect him with harlets and whores; a nun being the exact opposite in most minds--regardless of whether or not it's true. *




That's possible. The possession story, involving the nun Louise Capeau and a novice called Madeleine de Demandolx, was especially sensationalist because it involved all kinds of claims about the sexual escapades of a priest called Louis Gaufridi (with Madeleine and a large number of other people). One of the prevailing ideas in it was that the priest used demons to possess women and seduce them. So the story does lend itself quite easily to the subject.


----------



## grodog

Thanks for all the comments folks.  I had thought that maybe the association between Sonneillon and the nuns might point toward sexual depravity/succubi, but I haven't found any good accounts of the possession, hence my query.

Sep said:



> Interesting that you also had her pegged as a kind of uber-succubus, though - I'd had the same role assigned to her in a campaign I was running 12 years ago, or so.




My friend Allen Ruch (1e DM at PSU) created her as the Demon Queen of Succubi, sometime before c. 1987.  I adopted her into my game when we merged our demonic pantheons sometime in the early 1990s (though  we were no longer gaming together by then, as I'd moved to Lawrence, Kansas, for grad school).  



> I wonder if she was mentioned in an old Dragon mag or something?




According to an index of proper names in 1e materials created by a very-detailed-oriented friend of mine (Jason Zavoda, another huge Greyhawk fan), Soneillon only appears in the the MM2 listing (not in Dragon, DMG, EGG novels, etc.).  

I think we can attribute this to some form of demonic synchronicity, Sep.


----------



## Gez

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *CHTHONIC DEMONS*
> 
> ‘Chthonic’ is a template that can be added to any demon of at least *6 Hit Dice* and 16 charisma.
> [...]
> *Hit Dice:* A chthonic demon always has maximum hit points per die
> [...]
> *Challenge Rating:* *12 to 20 HD*, as base demon +15; *21+ HD*, as base demon +12.




What about demons with 6-11 HD ? Are they allowed and forgotten about in the CR entry, or is it an inconsistency raised from a draft version ?


----------



## KingCroMag

As you approached epic levels you mentioned that that epic spells were being made that would allow a caster to assume the pseudonatuaral and epic pseudonatural forms. Did you or Dan ever complete these?
I was also curious as to the epic progressions that the character have and will use.
Thanks
_KCM


----------



## grodog

I'll second that request for Dan's/Mostin's spells


----------



## Lela

grodog said:
			
		

> *I'll second that request for Dan's/Mostin's spells  *




I assume you mean 43*2nd* that request.


----------



## Gez

Lela said:
			
		

> *I assume you mean 432nd that request.  *




Here's the portrait Mostin's player should have received, rather than the original:


----------



## Lela

Rock it Gez!


----------



## Cheiromancer

You tell him, Gez!

Hmm.  Did he ever see the portrait we commissioned for him?  He must not have, or simple gratitude and courtesy would have made him more forthcoming to Mostin's fans.


----------



## grodog

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I assume you mean 432nd that request.  *




Heh, well-said Lela  

Ahoy there Dan!  We would really really like to share in your bountiful and awe-inspiring MAGICAL SPELLS!!!!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Drumroll...

So, I made Dan dig out Mostin's spells. He had no copy on his PC, or any disk that he had, but had a printed set - appropriately dog-eared, and shoved into his box of gaming stuff.

"You've got time to type them up, haven't you Jim?" He said.

I nodded in a resigned way. That's what I spent this morning doing.

*TYPING THEM UP*

DMs are slaves to their players' whims.

I haven't checked them for ages - they're probably unbalanced and full of holes. Then again, Mostin never casts them anyway. Dan just likes to make spells up. If anyone has any suggestions regarding them, I'll gladly take them on board.

Note that the _fleeting leap of evolution_ is a more recent spell - it was in response to exactly the same question that KingCroMag asked several posts ago viz. the possibility of assuming the epic pseudonatural template. The epic spell is still under negotiation between Dan and I, and is likely to become a point of contention quite soon.

_Metagnostic inquiry_ was never mechanically sound, but had such good RP potential that I was sold on it.




*Mostin’s Metempsychotic Reversal*

Transmutation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V,S
*Range:* Short (25 ft. +5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One animal, fey or humanoid
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

The subject is instantly forced into the form occupied in a random prior incarnation. Roll on the Reincarnate Spell Table (PHB, p.244) to determine the new form assumed by the creature. It has no recollection of its future life, and instead has a completely new set of memories and experiences, which pertain to its previous existence.

The metempsychotically reversed creature has all the abilities and attributes of its prior life, and is in all ways typical of its creature type: consult the _Monster Manual_ for details. In the case of animals, this means a greatly reduced Intelligence. Only animals, feys, and humanoids are subject to metempsychotic reversal.

Mostin’s metempsychotic reversal may be reversed by a limited wish, wish or miracle. 


*Mostin’s Metagnostic Inquiry*

Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. +5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One outsider
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell is designed to extract information from outsiders. The caster is permitted but a single question, and the target is allowed no saving throw, although SR still applies. It cannot be successfully applied to magically _bound, held_ or _summoned_ creatures, and the target must possess a language and be capable of communicating verbally with the caster.

If the _metagnostic inquiry_ is successful, the creature becomes passive and cannot act aggressively for a period of time equal to 1 round per caster level. If the caster, his or her allies, or any third party attack the creature, the effect of the _metagnostic inquiry_ is immediately dispelled, and the target is no longer under the effect of the compulsion. While the passive state persists, the caster may pose a single question to the target.

The _metagnostic inquiry_ forces a state of expanded awareness upon the target creature which connects it directly to the collective memories and consciousness of its type and alignment: for example ‘devil-kind’ or ‘slaad-kind.’ Hence, the subject of the _metagnostic inquiry_ is able to relay information which, as an individual, it would typically not have access to. Note, however, that the visions which the target experiences must still be articulated in its mind and vocalized – hence, its intelligence and wisdom remain limiting factors, as shown on the table below. Creatures subject to a _metagnostic inquiry_ will not intentionally lie, but certain information may still be unavailable at the DM’s discretion: although it possesses enormous potential, this spell in no way renders the target omniscient. The DM should secretly roll the dice and consult the table below.


Target........Imp. Riddle......Cryp. Allegory......Trans. Allegory.....Clear Answer
Int+Wis				

Less than 20...01-50................51-75...................76-90.................91-00

20-25..............01-40................41-70...................71-85..................86-00

26-30..............01-30................31-60...................61-80..................81-00

31-35..............01-20................21-40...................41-70..................71-00

36-40..............01-10................11-30...................31-60...................61-00

41-45........................................01-20..................21-50.................. 51-00

46-50....................................... 01-10..................11-40...................41-00

51+.......................................................................01-30..................31-00


_Impenetrable Riddle_: Either the target creature cannot discern an answer to the question, or the barrage of symbols and metaphors is too much for its mind to deal with. Its answer is so opaque as to hold no real meaning. 

_Cryptic Allegory_: The answer is veiled in obscure imagery and nuance, but is not impenetrable to those who are practiced with riddles and symbolic thought. 

_Transparent Allegory_: Familiar symbols are used to significate the answer to the _metagnostic inquiry_, which should prove reasonably easy for the caster to interpret.

_Clear Answer_: The target of the spell answers in clear, precise and unequivocal terms.


Judging the results of a _metagnostic inquiry_ requires DM inventiveness and discretion, as well as a communication of intent from the player. The DM must come up with the answer and render it in suitably comprehensible (or incomprehensible) terms. As the player has no knowledge of the dice result, it can lead to interesting misinterpretations: often the line between a cryptic allegory and an impenetrable riddle cannot be distinguished.


*Mostin’s Paroxysm of Fire*

Transmutation [Fire]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V,S,M
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./level)
*Target:* One Creature (and see below)
*Duration:* Concentration (Up to 4 rounds)
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates (and see below)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

If the subject fails its saving throw, it instantly takes 1d8+1 point of fire damage per caster level (max +15), and begins wildly thrashing upon the ground, belching fire in great gouts. Creatures within 20 feet of the affected subject sustain 4d6 points of fire damage (reflex saving throws for half).

For each round beyond the first that the caster attempts to maintain the _paroxysm of fire_, the subject is entitled to a new Fortitude Save, with success indicating that the spell is ended. Failure means that the target sustains the initial damage again, and continues its fiery exhalations. Each round that creatures remain within 20 ft. of the affected subject, they sustain a further 4d6 points of damage. 

_Material Component_: a small piece of sulphur and a clove of garlic.


*Mostin’s Torque Tendril*

Conjuration [Force]
*Level: *Sor/Wiz 4
*Components: *V,S,F
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range: *Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./level)
*Target: *One creature 
*Duration: *1 round/level
*Saving Throw: *None
*Spell Resistance: *Yes

The caster creates an invisible tendril of force between himself and the target creature, which renders it incapable of approaching him. Every round it attempts to move towards the caster, the target must succeed at a Strength Check (DC 30) in order to succeed: failure indicates that it is instead deflected at half its speed, at 90 degrees to its desired course. If the target attempts to obliquely approach the caster, it is likewise deflected away from him, such that its course is perpendicular to the line of effect between the caster and target. 

_Focus_: a coiled spring.


*Mostin’s Interminable Sermon*

Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level: *Sor/Wiz 4
*Components: *V
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range: *30 ft.
*Targets: *All creatures within a 30-ft. radius 
spread, centered on you. 
*Duration: *Concentration (and see below)
*Saving Throw: *Will negates
*Spell Resistance: *Yes

The caster begins to speak of complex arcane matters in a dry, monotonous, academic voice, immediately forcing will saving throws from all of those within the spell’s area of effect. Those who fail their saves stand and listen to the caster, as he expounds various magical philosophies and esoteric theories.

After 5 rounds of monologue, the targets start to become bored and restless, wishing to escape from the _interminable sermon_, but afraid of offending the caster. For every round which passes after the fifth, each creature affected is allowed a new will saving throw, with success indicating that it can break itself away from the _interminable sermon_: it leaves the vicinity of the caster at half of its movement speed, attempting to slip away casually and unobtrusively. Once outside of the spell area, the enchantment on those intent upon leaving the caster’s presence persists for 1 round per caster level (max 15 rounds). During this time, they will be unwilling to approach the caster again, as though subject to an _antipathy_ spell.

The targets of an _interminable sermon_ are in no way _held_ or incapacitated, and any attack upon them immediately ends the effects of the compulsion. If the caster voluntarily ends the _interminable sermon_, or his concentration is broken, the compulsion likewise ends upon those who are still listening to him (but not upon those who have already fled him).


*Mostin’s Id Eruption*

Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level: *Sor/Wiz 6
*Components: *V,S
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range: *Close (25 ft. +5 ft./2levels)
*Targets: *One creature 
*Duration: *1 hour / level
*Saving Throw: *Will negates 
*Spell Resistance: *Yes

The target creature is beset by strong, unconscious urges. If it fails its saving throw, it will immediately act in a manner exactly contrary to that dictated by its normal alignment and conditioning. Normally suspicious creatures will become friendly, peaceful creatures become violent, selfish creatures become generous etc.

Creatures who possess a very entrenched set of behaviours (paladins, evil clerics etc.) are particularly vulnerable to this spell, because of the extreme reversal that it entails. A champion of good becomes filled with brutality, and will seek to sate his basic urges immediately and without regard to the welfare of others. An evil necromancer may instead offer aid or healing.

Creatures who are rendered passive by this spell (if their normal condition is one of great violence) will still fight defensively if attacked, until the duration expires. Targets with strong religious beliefs and alignment tendencies upon which special abilities are based may need to _atone_ after the spell has expired, at the DM’s discretion. 

Outsiders such as demons, slaadi, devils and celestials, being archetypal manifestations of the principles they embody, are immune to this spell.


*Mostin’s Fleeting Leap of Evolution*

Transmutation
*Level:*Sor/Wiz 9
*Components: *V,S,M
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range: *Touch
*Target: *Creature touched 
*Duration: *1 round/level
*Saving Throw: *Will negates (harmless) 
*Spell Resistance: *Yes (harmless)

The subject is infused with the essence of the Far Realm, the insane region beyond space and time where the normal laws which govern reality break down. For the duration of the spell, the subject gains any one of the following benefits:

_Flexibility_: The subject gains a +10 natural armour bonus, a +10 insight modifier to attacks, and a 100% increase in speed, for all movement types. The subject may use _blur_ and _dimension door_ at will as a 20th level caster, and is not affected by the miss chance that applies to hit concealed targets.

_Terrifying Aspect_: The subject gains a +10 unnamed bonus to Strength, and clusters of tentacles replace his arms: he may make a number of tentacle attacks equal to 1 + 1/3 of the caster’s level rounded down (maximum 7 total). Each tentacle attacks at the subject’s highest BAB, and deals damage of 2d8 + Str modifier. If this option is chosen, the subject may also assume an alternate form as a standard action, where he appears as a writhing mass of strange organs and tentacles. The subject’s abilities remain unchanged despite his appearance,  but other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty to attack him whilst in this form.

_Resilience_: The subject gains 1d6 temporary hit points per caster level (max 20d6), electricity and acid resistance 20, spell resistance 30 and damage reduction of  10/+3.

Successive castings of the _fleeting leap of evolution_ do not stack: if a new set of abilities are chosen, they replace those already in effect.

_Material Component_: a piece of matter from the Far Realm.



*Mostin’s Aura of Inscrutability*

Abjuration
*Level: *Sor/Wiz 3
*Components: *V,S,M
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range: *Touch
*Target: *Creature touched 
*Duration: *10 minutes / level
*Saving Throw: *Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance: *Yes (harmless)

The subject is rendered immune to minor divinations which would reveal information about  him, including _detect poison, detect undead, detect chaos/evil/good/law, detect thoughts, arcane sight, discern lies, know protections_ and _know vulnerabilities_. The subject is also protected from _detect magic_ as if warded by _Nystul’s undetectable aura_, so the existence of the _aura of inscrutability_ is difficult to determine, although it may be inferred that some kind of ward exists. _True seeing_ reveals the _aura of inscrutability_ as an insubstantial haze surrounding the subject, although it does not reveal its purpose or power.

_Mostin’s aura of inscrutability_ offers no protection against _scrying, clairvoyance_, or similar magic. 

_Material Component:_ A piece of sheer fabric. 


*Mostin’s Arhythmic Apoplexy*

Transmutation
*Level: *Sor/Wiz 2
*Components: *V,S
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range: *Close (25 ft. +5 ft./2levels)
*Effect: *Ray 
*Duration: *1 round / level
*Saving Throw: *Fortitude negates 
*Spell Resistance: *Yes

A dim ray springs from the caster’s palm, causing the creature it touches to be affected by intermittent spasms and convulsions. For the duration of the spell, the target may only take a partial action each turn, and suffers a –2 circumstance penalty to AC, attack rolls and Reflex saves, as the _arhythmic apoplexy_ interrupts normal movement. Jump, Climb, Swim and all Dexterity-based skill checks also suffer a –2 penalty as long as the spell’s duration persists.


*Mostin’s Invulnerability to Perception*

Abjuration
*Level: *Sor/Wiz 9
*Components: *V,S
*Casting Time: *1 action
*Range: *Touch
*Target: *Creature touched 
*Duration: *1 minute / level
*Saving Throw: *Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance: *Yes (harmless)

The subject is encapsulated within a protective sheath of null-space, and is rendered undetectable by sight, scent, sound, tactile interaction, blindsight, tremorsense, and all nonepic divinatory spells such as _detect thoughts, detect magic, detect chaos/evil/good/law, see invisibility, true seeing, prying eyes, arcane eye, scrying, greater scrying, locate creature_ and _discern location_. Epic divinations must make a successful opposed caster level check in order to reveal information about the subject’s whereabouts. 

The subject may act normally in his environment, and if his presence can be inferred by his actions, he is still liable to attacks as if they were directed against an invisible creature.


Mostin’s Enmity of Devils (to follow)

Mostin’s Diminishing Prognostication (to follow)

Mostin's Myopic Emanation (to follow)

Mostin's Insidious Probe (to follow)

Mostin’s Ray of Wizening (to follow)

Mostin’s Ecstasy of Revelation (to follow)


----------



## Eridanis

Yay! Even without rigourously checking for balance, these are really flavorful, and useful spells. (Great spellnames, too!)

Besides the general clamor for you to publish Wyre, I hope you are able to produce a book of d20 spells someday, especially once the ELH is in the SRD. You (and your players) really have a gift for creatively pushing the envelope, and these spells (and the epic spells over in the Middle-Earth thread, which I've printed for my own campaign someday) really show that off. Thanks for spending all morning typing them, too!


----------



## grodog

*Woohoo!!!*

Thanks Jim!  You're the man!  I'll buy you two beers whenever we meet at a game convention


----------



## Olive

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *and the epic spells over in the Middle-Earth thread, which I've printed for my own campaign someday...*




which thread is that? I wouldn't mind having a look.

EDIT: and thank you, Eridanis, for your sig. very clever.


----------



## darkbard

sep, once again a heartfelt thank you to you and your players-- both for the mechanical inspirations of this thread and the awe-inspiring storytelling of the other threads.

oh, and grodog:  any chance you could do your thing and pass me along [again] the word documents of the various story hour threads and this thread as well?  a boatload of thanks in advance.

darkbard
luddite@sko.janis.or.jp


----------



## Cheiromancer

Re: Mostin's Fleeting Leap of Evolution

Recipients of the spell could receive wisdom damage because of exposure to the far realm.  Or maybe nightmares.  Or maybe visitations by unspeakable horrors.

More lovecraftian, less utilitarian.


----------



## Lela

Dang fricken monkey!

I am so going to use Mostin's Interminable Sermon on my players one of these days.

Thank you from the bottom of my terrified little players hearts!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Very, very nice spells 

On the Fleeting Leap of Evolution, if you decide to make it deal wisdom damage (Ability Damage that can't be healed like some of the spells in the Book of Vile Darkness?) perhaps make it more wisdom damage to humanoid types but less for outsiders (so it makes it easier on Alienists who have transcended already).  Or maybe just add an extra component in there, Alienist or Outsider.

Also, it seems to cap out already at 7 tentacles by the time you cast it, consider making it 1 extra tentacle per 4 caster levels (limit 7) or 1 tentacle per 5 caster levels (no limit-although this may be clunky)


----------



## Eridanis

The current Middle-earth d20 thread can be found here.

And you're welcome. A friend of mine emailed the link to me, and I knew it had to go into my sig. It was between that line, and "Rangers? I think they call them serial killers, now." 

darkbard, I'll send you my doc, which has fallen behind on the data in this thread. It'll tide you over until grodog can send you his (and no, Allan, I haven't been able to run the .diff yet on our files  Work - grr! ptah! phooey! say I).


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Some Bad Guys*

More bad guys pending...


*Shupthûl*

Male Shadow Half-Fiend / Half-Sidhe Fighter 10; CR 22; Medium-Size Outsider (Fey); HD 6d6+24 plus 10d10 + 40; hp 140; Init +11; Speed 60 ft.; AC 30 (touch 14, flatfooted 26); Attack: +22/+17/+12 melee (1d8+6, _+2 keen adamantine thinblade_) or +26/+21/+16 missile (1d8+9 plus 1d6 fire plus poison, _+5 (+4 mighty) flaming burst composite longbow_ and MW arrow); Face/Reach 5 ft. x 5 ft./5 ft.; SA Spell-like abilities, spells, poison, hypnotism; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/+1, evasion, fast healing 2, immunities, low-light vision, plane shift, resistances, see invisibility, shadow blend, SR 18; AL CE; SV Fort +16, Ref +17, Will +14; Str 19, Dex 25, Con 19, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 24.

*Skills and Feats:* Animal Empathy +18, Bluff +18, Hide +21, Knowledge (local) +17, Knowledge (nature) +17, Knowledge (planes) +17, Listen +20, Move Silently +16, Perform +21, Ride +23, Spot +15; Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Thinblade), Far Shot, Improved Critical (Composite Longbow), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Manyshot, Mobility, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Ride-by Attack, Weapon Finesse (Thinblade).  

*Spells*: Shupthul casts arcane spells as a 6th level bard (3/5/3 spells per day; save DC 17 + spell level). Spells Known: 0 level – _daze, detect magic, ghost sound, mending, prestidigitation, read magic_; 1st level – _expeditious retreat, message, unseen servant, ventriloquism_; 2nd level – _enthrall, detect thoughts, whispering wind_.

*Ignore Spell Failure (Ex)*: Shupthul may ignore a portion of the arcane spell failure associated with using armour. He subtracts 20% from his total spell failure chance.

*Shadow Blend (Su)*: In any conditions other than full daylight, Shupthul can disappear into the shadows giving him nine-tenths concealment. A _daylight_ spell negates this.

*Spell-like abilities:* At will- _blur, change self, charm person, clairaudience/clairvoyance, invisibility, speak with animals_; 1/day- _bestow curse, suggestion_. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 9th level sorcerer. Shupthul has the bardic music ability as a 6th level bard. Shupthul also uses these abilities as a 16th level sorcerer: 3/day - _darkness, poison, unholy aura_; 1/day – _cause fear, desecrate, mirror image, unholy blight, contagion, blasphemy, unhallow, horrid wilting_. All Save DCs against spell-like abilities are 17+ spell level, where appropriate.

*Fast Healing (Ex)*: Shupthul regains lost hit points at the rate of 2 per round. Fast healing does not restore hit points lost from thirst, starvation or suffocation, and it does not allow the sidhe to regrow or reattach lost body parts.

*Evasion (Ex)*: If exposed to any effect that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, Shupthul takes no damage on a successful saving throw.

*Hypnotism (Sp)*: As a free action, once per round, Shupthul may attempt to _hypnotize_ (as the first level sorcerer/wizard spell) a single target within 30 ft. by meeting its gaze. Only humanoids are subject to this effect, but there is no limit on the number of hit dice or levels that the target can possess. The save DC is 21. A target which resists the _hypnotism_ effect cannot be affected by Shupthul again for 24 hours.

*Immunities (Ex)*: Shupthul is immune to all mundane poisons and diseases (but not supernatural poisons and diseases). 

*Plane Shift (Sp)*: Shupthul can move between the Demiplane of Afqithan and the Plane of Shadow as a move-equivalent action. The ability transports Shupthul and up to six other willing creatures. Shupthul’s _plane shift_ ability always transports the user to a point exactly coterminous with its current position. It is otherwise similar to the spell of the same name.

*Poison (Ex)*: Shupthul routinely uses arrows envenomed with wyvern poison (Save DC 17; initial and secondary damage both 2d6 Con). 

*Resistances (Ex)*: Shupthul has acid, electricity, fire and cold resistance 20.

*See Invisibility (Su)*: Invisible creatures are always visible to Shupthul, as if he were constantly under a _see invisibility_ effect.


Possessions: _+5 mithral breastplate, +4 mithral buckler, +2 keen adamantine thinblade, +5 _(+4 mighty) _flaming burst composite longbow, potion of haste_. 



*King Irknaan*

Male Shadow Half-Fiend / Half Sidhe Sorcerer 16; CR 28; Medium-Size Outsider (Fey); HD 6d6+24 plus 16d4+64; hp 149; Init +10; Speed 60 ft.; AC 23 (touch 16, flatfooted 17); Attack: +20/+15/+10 melee (_+5 chaotic mortalbane dagger_); Dmg: 1d4+9 (_+5 chaotic mortalbane dagger_). Face/Reach 5 ft. x 5 ft./5 ft.; SA Spell-like abilities, spells, poison, hypnotism; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/+1, evasion, fast healing 2, immunities, low-light vision, plane shift, resistances, see invisibility, shadow blend, SR 40; AL CE; SV Fort +13, Ref +18, Will +22; AL CE; Str 19, Dex 23, Con 19, Int 27, Wis 20, Cha 32 (38)
Languages: Sylvan, Draconic, Abyssal, Auran, Infernal, Ignan.

*Skills:* Alchemy +18, Animal Empathy +24, Bluff +38, Concentration +24, Handle Animal +24, Hide +16, Knowledge (arcana) +28, Knowledge (local) +28, Knowledge (the planes) +28, Listen +17, Move Silently +16, Perform +38, Ride +16, Search +18, Scry +28, Sense Motive +21, Spellcraft +28, Spot +17

*Feats:* Corrupt Spell, Dark Speech, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Violate Spell, Spell Focus (Enchantment), Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), Epic Spell Focus (Enchantment), Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item, Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Empower Spell, Widen Spell.

*Spells*: Irknaan casts arcane spells as a 16th level sorcerer (6/10/10/9/9/9/9/7/5 spells per day; save DC 24+ spell level or 30+ spell level for enchantments). Spells Known: 0 Level – _resistance, prestidigitation, detect poison, ray of frost, ghost sound, mage hand, arcane mark, detect magic, read magic _; 1st level –  _magic missile, identify, protection from good, know protections, ray of enfeeblement; 2nd level – cat’s grace, detect thoughts, blur, blindness/deafness, shadow mask; 3rd level – fly, haste, dispel magic, nondetection; 4th level – sonic orb, polymorph self, enervation, dimension door; 5th level – sending, hold monster, dismissal, feeblemind; 6th level – planar binding, geas/quest, mass suggestion; 7th level – greater scrying, limited wish; 8th level – flensing

Irknaan also casts spells as a 6th level bard (3/7/6 spells per day; save DC 24 + spell level or 30+ spell level for enchantments). Spells Known: 0 level – open/close, prestidigitation, mending, dancing lights, flare, daze; 1st level – expeditious retreat, unseen servant, mage armour, alarm; 2nd level – darkness, silence, undetectable alignment.

*Shadow Blend (Su)*: In any conditions other than full daylight, Irknaan can disappear into the shadows giving him nine-tenths concealment. A daylight spell negates this.

*Spell-like abilities:* At will- blur, change self, charm person, clairaudience/clairvoyance, invisibility, speak with animals; 1/day- bestow curse, suggestion. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 9th level sorcerer. Irknaan has the bardic music ability as a 6th level bard. He also uses these abilities as a 16th level sorcerer: 3/day - darkness, poison, unholy aura; 1/day – cause fear, desecrate, mirror image, unholy blight, contagion, blasphemy, unhallow, horrid wilting, summon monster IX (fiends only) and destruction. All Save DCs against spell-like abilities are 24+ spell level, where appropriate.

*Fast Healing (Ex)*: Irknaan regains lost hit points at the rate of 2 per round. Fast healing does not restore hit points lost from thirst, starvation or suffocation, and it does not allow the sidhe to regrow or reattach lost body parts.

*Evasion (Ex)*: If exposed to any effect that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, Irknaan takes no damage on a successful saving throw.

*Hypnotism (Sp)*: As a free action, once per round, Irknaan may attempt to hypnotize (as the first level sorcerer/wizard spell) a single target within 30 ft. by meeting its gaze. Only humanoids are subject to this effect, but there is no limit on the number of hit dice or levels that the target can possess. The save DC is 21. A target which resists the hypnotism effect cannot be affected by Irknaan again for 24 hours.

*Immunities (Ex)*: Irknaan is immune to all mundane poisons and diseases (but not supernatural poisons and diseases). 

*Plane Shift (Sp)*: Irknaan can move between the Demiplane of Afqithan and the Plane of Shadow as a move-equivalent action. The ability transports Irknaan and up to six other willing creatures. Irknaan’s plane shift ability always transports him to a point exactly coterminous with his current position. It is otherwise similar to the spell of the same name.

*Resistances (Ex)*: Irknaan has acid, electricity, fire and cold resistance 20.

*See Invisibility (Su)*: Invisible creatures are always visible to Irknaan, as if he were constantly under a see invisibility effect.

Possessions: +5 chaotic mortalbane dagger, ring of freedom of movement, crystal ball with detect thoughts, bracers of armour +6, mirror of vanity +6, mantle of epic spell resistance. 







*Lehurze*

Female Succubus Sorcerer 14; CR 23; Medium-Size Outsider (Demon); HD 6d8+6 plus 14d4+14; hp 82; Init +1; Speed 30 ft., fly 50 ft. (average); AC 20 (touch 11, flatfooted 19); Attack: +16/+11/+6 melee (+2 greater wounding dagger); Dmg: 1d4+3 (+2 greater wounding dagger); SA Spells, spell-like abilities, energy drain, summon tanar’ri; SQ DR 20/+2, SR 12, tanar’ri qualities, alternate form, tongues; SV Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +16; AL CE; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 23. 

*Skills and Feats:* Bluff +22, Concentration +7, Disguise +12, Escape Artist +7, Hide +7, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +23, Listen +16, Move Silently +7, Ride +7, Search +10, Scry +14, Sense Motive +22, Spellcraft +24, Spot +16; Dodge, Mobility, Quicken Spell-like Ability, Spell Focus (Evocation), Spell Penetration, Violate Spell, Energy Substitution (Sonic).

*Spells:* (6/8/8/7/7/7/6/3 spells per day; save DC 16 + spell level or 18+ spell level for evocations). 0 level – acid splash, ray of frost, dancing lights, flare, ghost sound, mage hand, arcane mark, detect magic, read magic; 1st level – mage armour, identify, net of shadows, ray of enfeeblement, true strike; 2nd level– obscure object, web, combust, see invisibility, eagle’s splendour; 3rd level – avoid planar effects, fireball, displacement, dispel magic; 4th level – dimensional anchor, improved invisibility, polymorph other, wall of fire; 5th level – ball lightning, stop heart, magic jar; 6th level acid storm, disintegrate; 7th level – power word, stun.


*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – charm monster, clairaudience/clairvoyance, darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect thought,s doom, ethereal jaunt (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), suggestion, teleport without error (self plus 50 pounds of objects only; 1/day – unholy blight. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 12th level sorcerer (save DC 16+ spell level). 

*Energy Drain (Su):* Lehurze drains energy from a mortal she lures into some act of passion, or simply by planting a kiss on the victim. If the target is not willing to be kissed, Lehurze must start a grapple, which provokes an attack of opportunity. Lehurze’s kiss or embrace inflicts one negative level; the victim must succeed at a Wisdom check (DC 15) to even notice. The Fortitude save to remove the negative level has a DC of 18.

*Summon Tanar’ri (Sp):* Once per day, Lehurze may attempt to summon one balor with a 10% chance of success.

*Alternate Form (Su):* Lehuze may assume any humanoid form from Small to Large size as a standard action. This ability is similar to polymorph self but allows only humanoid forms. While using this ability, she gains a +10 circumstance bonus to disguise checks.

*Tongues (Su):* Lehurze has a permanent tongues ability as the spell cast by a 12th level sorcerer.

*Tanar’ri Traits:* Lehurze is immune to poison and electricity, and possesses cold, fire and acid resistance 20. She can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.

*Outsider Traits:* Lehurze has darkvision (60-foot range). She cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Skills*: Lehurze receives a +8 racial bonus to Listen and Spot checks.


Possessions: +2 dagger of greater wounding, cubic gate, iron bands of Billarro



*Nhura*

Female Shadow Half-Fiend / Half Lillend Bard 8 Loremaster 6; CR 24; Large Outsider; HD 7d8+42 plus 8d6+48 plus 6d4+36; hp 201; Init +5; Speed 30 ft., fly 105 ft. (average); AC 20 (touch 14, flatfooted 15); Attack: +28/+23/+18/+13 melee (+4 huge vampiric greatsword); Dmg: 2d8+10 (+4 huge vampiric greatsword); SA Improved grab, constrict 2d6 +7, spells, spell-like abilities,; SQ Poison immunity, acid, cold, fire, electricity resistance 20, DR 5/+1, Evasion, plane shift, regeneration 2, saving throw luck bonus, shadow blend, lore (+21), greater lore (identify), secrets (inner strength, weapon trick, applicable knowledge); SV Fort +14, Ref +20, Will +22; AL CE; Str 24, Dex 21, Con 17 (23), Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 23.

Skills: Appraise +14, Bluff +26, Concentration +22, Craft (instrument) +19, Intimidate +21, Knowledge (arcana) +27, Knowledge (planes) +24, Listen +13, Move Silently +11, Perform +26, Scry +19, Sense Motive +18, Spellcraft +20, Wilderness Lore +16

Feats: Combat Casting, Extend Spell, Still Spell, Create Wondrous Item, Skill Focus (Knowledge: arcana), Dark Speech, Obscure Lore, Power Attack

*Spell-like abilities:* 3/day - darkness, hallucinatory terrain, knoch, light; 1/day- charm person, speak with animals, speak with plants. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 10th level bard (Save DC 16 + spell level). Nhura uses the bardic music ability as a 14th level bard, and also uses these abilities as a 21st level sorcerer: 3/day - darkness, poison, unholy aura; 1/day – cause fear, desecrate, mirror image, unholy blight, contagion, blasphemy, unhallow,  horrid wilting, summon monster IX (fiends only), destruction.

*Spells*: Nhura casts arcane spells as a 20th level bard (4/6/6/5/5/5/5 spells per day; save DC 16 + spell level). Spells Known: 0 level –  detect magic, ghost harp, ghost sound, mending, prestidigitation, read magic, songbird; 1st level – distort speech, expeditious retreat, message, know protections, mage armour; 2nd level –  detect thoughts, eagle’s splendour, see invisibility, silence, undetectable alignment; 3rd level –  analyze portal, dispel magic, displacement, clairvoyance/clairaudience, haste; 4th level – hold monster, legend lore, locate creature, improved invisibility, speechlink; 5th level –  dream, greater dispelling, nightmare, revenance, persistent image; 6th level –  control weather, plane shift, great shout, veil.

Possessions: +4 huge vampiric greatsword, necklace of adaptation, chaos diamond, amulet of health +6._


----------



## grodog

*CR28?!?*

Wow, the heat sure has been turned up:  with Titivilus and cohorts in train, as well as Irknaan and his courtly retinue, plus Soneillon, Graz'zt, *and* Rhyxali's schemes in motion....

Ugh.  I fear for our heroes


----------



## Olive

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Mostin’s Enmity of Devils (to follow)
> 
> Mostin’s Diminishing Prognostication (to follow)
> 
> Mostin's Myopic Emanation (to follow)
> 
> Mostin's Insidious Probe (to follow)
> 
> Mostin’s Ray of Wizening (to follow)
> 
> Mostin’s Ecstasy of Revelation (to follow) *




not to be a pain, and knowing you're away, but any chance of getting the rest of these? Please?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

A part-time PC



*Shomei*

Human Wizard (Conjurer) 20;  medium sized humanoid; HD 20d4+20; hps 72; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 21 (+1 Dex, +6 Armour, +4 Deflection); Attack: BAB: +10/+5; +11/+6 (MW Dagger) Dmg: 1d4 (19-20/x2) (Dagger), SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +15; AL N(LN); Str 10, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 26 (32), Wis 16, Cha 17.

Intelligence includes a +5 inherent bonus.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Undercommon, Giant, Sylvan, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Elven

Skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +64, Knowledge (The Planes) +34, Knowledge (Local, Hell) +34, Knowledge (History) +24, Knowledge (Religion) +24, Spellcraft +64, Craft (Jeweler) +26, Scry +34, Profession (Law) +26, Concentration +54, Ride +9, Sense Motive +13, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +8.

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Craft Wondrous Item, Quicken Spell., Extend Spell, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Empower Spell, Sanctum Spell, Augmented Summoning, Enlarge Spell, Heighten Spell.

Spells: 4/7/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5 per day. Specialty: Conjuration (+1 spell/level/day). Prohibited: Evocation. 

Known: 

0 Level Spells: All Nonprohibited PHB Cantrips. 

1st-Level Spells: _Change Self, Charm Person, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Know Protections, Net of Shadows, Negative Energy Ray, Mount, Grease ,True Strike, Enlarge, Expeditious Retreat, Spider Climb, Nystul’s Magic Aura, Shield, Sleep, Animate Rope, Chromatic Orb, Erase. _

2nd-Level Spells: _Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Endurance, Fox’s Cunning, Owl’s Wisdom, Eagle’s Splendour, Detect Thoughts, Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Resist Elements, See Invisibility, Arcane Lock, Gaze Screen, Web, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust, Locate Object, Blur, Minor Image, Ghoul Touch, Scare, Spectral Hand, Whispering Wind. _

3rd-Level Spells: _Avoid Planar Effects, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Fly, Haste, Nondetection, Flame Arrow, Mestil’s Acid Breath, Phantom Steed, Sepia Snake Sigil, Sleet Storm, Stinking Cloud, Analyze Portal, Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Tongues, Hold Person, Suggestion, Shadow Cache, Halt Undead, Blink, Greater Magic Weapon, Slow. _

4th-Level Spells: _Charm Monster, Dimension Door, Dimensional Anchor, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Remove Curse, Stoneskin, Zone of Respite, Solid Fog, Summon Monster IV, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Phantasmal Killer, Polymorph Self, Improved Invisibility, Hallucinatory Terrain, Shadow Conjuration, Shadow Well, Contagion, Enervation, Fear, Bestow Curse, Dimension Door, Fire Stride, Polymorph Other, Scramble Portal. _

5th-Level Spells: _Cloudkill, Dismissal, Mordenkainen’s Private Sanctum, Lesser Planar Binding, Wall of Iron, Wall of Stone, Contact Other Plane, Prying Eyes, Dominate Person, Feeblemind, Hold Monster, Dream, Nightmare, Seeming, Shadowfade, Magic Jar, Fabricate, Summon Undead V, Ghost Form, Permanency, Teleport, Telekinesis. _

6th-Level Spells: _Antimagic Field, Gate Seal, Disintegrate, Globe of Invulnerability, Greater Dispelling, Mass Haste, Guards and Wards, Repulsion, Acid Fog, Planar Binding, Analyze Dweomer, True Seeing, Mass Suggestion, Shades, Veil, Circle of Death, Trollish Fortitude, Disintegrate, Energy Transformation Field, Eyebite, Fiendform, Flesh to Stone, Make Manifest, Move Earth, Stone to Flesh, Tenser’s Transformation. _

7th-Level Spells: _Banishment, Energy Immunity, Sequester, Spell Turning, Drawmij’s Instant Summons, Summon Monster VII, Power Word, Stun, Spell Turning, Teleport Without Error, Greater Scrying, Shadow Walk, Simulacrum, Elemental Body, Reverse Gravity, Plane Shift, Limited Wish. _

8th-Level Spells: _Dimensional Lock, Greater Planar Binding, Power Word Blind, Trap the Soul, Discern Location, Antipathy, Binding, Demand, Screen, Mass Manifest, Horrid Wilting, Maze, Mind Blank, Polymorph Any Object, Symbol. _

9th-Level Spells: _Dominate Monster, Wish, Gate, Power Word Kill, Elminster’s Effulgent Epuration, Summon Monster IX, Prismatic Sphere, Astral Projection, Wail of the Banshee_


_Possessions_: _Robe of Stars, Dimensional Shackles, Ring of Protection +4, Bracers of Armour +6, Crystal Ball, Stone of Sendings, Shomei’s Rod, Jovol’s Arcane Bracelet, Ebony Fly, Ring of Sustenance_. 



*Shomei’s Rod (Minor Artifact)*

This slender and ornate metal rod, some forty inches long, is of unknown construction but is marked by exquisite craftsmanship and detail. It is a _versatile metamagic rod_ with a number of other functions in addition. It may _empower, extend,_ or triply _heighten_ any spell of 1st to 9th level, each function usable once per day as the metamagic feat of the same name. Spells enhanced by the rod may only have one of the rod’s metamagics applied to them at any one time, although regular metamagic feats may still apply in addition. 

The rod’s special functions are directed towards extraplanar creatures. Against attacks from outsiders, the rod grants SR30 and a +5 resistance bonus to all saving throws, and all enchantment (compulsion) spells cast by the rod’s wielder against outsiders enjoy a +4 bonus to penetrate their SR. Once per day, the rod’s owner may invoke a _dominate_ effect (heightened to 12th level, Save DC 28) on any single outsider, in order to compel servitude from it. Finally, when attempting to bargain with any creature who is confined by any of the _planar binding_ spells, the wielder may subject the captive creature to _torment_ (no Save or SR), conferring a -6 circumstance penalty to the creature’s opposed Charisma check. _Tormented_ creatures tend to bear considerble ill-will towards the rod’s wielder after their service has expired.

Caster Level 23rd; weight 2lbs. 


*Stone of Sendings*

The owner of this small, unremarkable stone can issue a _sending_ at will as the 5th level sorcerer/wizard spell.

Caster Level: 9th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, _sending_; Market Price 90,000 gp.


*Jovol’s Arcane Bracelet*

This silver bracelet, presumably constructed by Jovol himself, shapes itself to most comfortably fit its wearer. Whilst worn, it grants a +30 bonus to all Knowledge (arcana), Concentration and Spellcraft skill checks.

Every day, the bracelet’s owner can recall up to 20 levels of spells that she has already cast during that day, in a similar manner to _Mordenkainen’s lucubration_. The twenty levels may be split as the wearer sees fit over the course of the day: for example, the bracelet’s wearer could recall a _meteor swarm_, three _dispel magics_ and a _web_, assuming all of these spells had been already cast at least once. Spells raised beyond 9th level by metamagic feats may be recalled, but Epic spells may not. If the spell recalled normally requires an expensive material component and/or an XP cost, the caster must meet these as usual.


----------



## Noir

*ROD!*

WOW! Now that's one hell of a rod!

Jovol's Arcane Bracelet isn't that bad either, though I would say she got the least interesting item from Jovol.


----------



## Noir

*Shomei's Intelligence.*



> Int 26 (32)
> ...
> Intelligence includes a +5 inherent bonus.
> ...
> Possessions: Robe of Stars, Dimensional Shackles, Ring of Protection +4, Bracers of Armour +6, Crystal Ball, Stone of Sendings, Shomei’s Rod, Jovol’s Arcane Bracelet, Ebony Fly, Ring of Sustenance.




Have you just forgotten to write "Headband of Intellect +6" among her possessions?


----------



## Rary the Traitor

S... sw... sweeeeet. Thank you Sepulchrave. Shomei is by far my favorite Wyre NPC.

There is one thing that puzzles me, however. When she _called_ (or _gated_?) Titivilus for the last time, I seem to recall that she triggered her Chain Contingency to cast three spells to prepare herself: Haste, Stoneskin, and Mindblank, I think. Anyway, I've never seen Chain Contingency in any 3rd edition book, but I assume it's a more powerful version of the level 6 spell in the PHB? If so, it's an evocation spell, which she shouldn't have been able to cast. I notice it's not in her spell list, so I suppose you hadn't written her character sheet back then.
I'm not criticizing, mind you. I'm just childishly proud I noticed this before anyone else did.


----------



## Gez

Rary the Traitor said:
			
		

> *Anyway, I've never seen Chain Contingency in any 3rd edition book, but I assume it's a more powerful version of the level 6 spell in the PHB? If so, it's an evocation spell, which she shouldn't have been able to cast. I notice it's not in her spell list, so I suppose you hadn't written her character sheet back then.
> I'm not criticizing, mind you. I'm just childishly proud I noticed this before anyone else did.  *






> Chain Contingency
> _Sets trigger condition for three other spells._
> *Source:* Tome & Blood
> *School:* Evocation
> *Level:* Sor/Wiz 9
> *Components:* V, S, M, F
> *Casting Time:* At least 10 minutes (see text)
> *Range:* Personal
> *Area, Target or Effect:* You
> *Duration:* 1 day/level or until discharged
> *Saving Throws:* None
> *Spell Resistance:* No
> You can place three other spells upon your person so that the latter spells comes into effect under some condition you dictate when casting _chain contingency_. The chain contingency spell and the companion spells are cast at the same time. The 10-minute casting time is the minimum total for all castings; if a companion spell has a casting time longer than 10 minutes, use that casting time instead.
> 
> The spells to be brought into effect by the _chain contingency_ must be ones that affects your person (_feather fall, levitate, fly, teleport_, and so forth) and be of a spell level no higher than one-third your caster level (rounded down, maximum 6th level).
> 
> The conditions needed to bring the spells into effect must be clear, although they can be general. In all cases, the _chain contingency_ immediately brings into effect the second spell, the latter being "cast" instantaneously when the prescribed circumstances occur. The third and fourth spells can be cast simultaneously or one at a time, one per round. Note that if complicated or convoluted conditions are prescribed, the whole spell combination (_chain contingency_ and the companion magic) may fail when called on. The companion spells occur based solely on the stated conditions, regardless of whether you want it to.
> 
> You can use only one _chain contingency_ spell at a time; if a second is cast, the first one (if still active) is dispelled.
> 
> _Material Components:_ Those of the companion spells, plus quicksilver and an eyelash of an ogre mage, ki-rin, or similar spell-using creature.
> 
> _Focus:_ a statuette of you, carved from elephant ivory and decorated with gems (worth at least 1,500 gp). You must carry the focus for the chain contingency to work.




I love having my online "webspellopedia". (May I had Mostin's spells to it, by the way  ?)

Shomei may had had a special method of casting _chain contingency_. Dunno -- she may have used a _limited wish_ to be allowed to use a scroll, for example...


----------



## grodog

*wowza!*

Shomei = nice! 

Didn't she recently mention to Mostin that she had some unique spells?  I don't see them in her list (and would, of course, love to check them out sometime).

Thanks for all of the updates in the past few days Sep.  Keep 'em coming


----------



## tleilaxu

Thanks for Shomei Sep. I've been hoping to see her for a while. I guess I was wrong about Jovol's Bracelet being the catalyst for his transformation into a Ogre Magi  

Since that apparently isn't going to come up in the game I'd like to ask: What kind of rules do you use for such a transformation?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Anyway, I've never seen Chain Contingency in any 3rd edition book, but I assume it's a more powerful version of the level 6 spell in the PHB? If so, it's an evocation spell, which she shouldn't have been able to cast. I notice it's not in her spell list, so I suppose you hadn't written her character sheet back then.




 Yep, a minor inconsistency.

My initial conception of Shomei was as a generalist - I only had her detailed in rough terms. As the characters - notably Mostin - began to interact more with her, and her character became more fleshed out, I'd begun to peg her as a Conjurer (evocation barred). The final character sheet wasn't drawn up until January or February.

So I think it's safe to assume she used a one-use item for the _chain contingency_.  

With most of the powerful mages I generally assume at least some additional scrolls, potions etc. are available as needed and not recorded on the character sheet. Even more so in Shomei's case - she is _fabulously_ rich - her mansion and estate alone are worth more than 2 million gp.



> Have you just forgotten to write "Headband of Intellect +6" among her possessions?




Oops. Well spotted.



> Didn't she recently mention to Mostin that she had some unique spells? I don't see them in her list (and would, of course, love to check them out sometime).




They are still on the drawing-board, only half-developed.

The _celestial aegis_ is an 8th level-spell which protects against spells, spell-like abilities and supernatural attacks of summoned or called evil outsiders. It has the [good] descriptor - Goetia and all that.

_This hour a millennium long_ (Enchantment (Charm) [Mind-affecting]) is a high level spell, designed to target outsiders who are already bound in a thaumaturgic circle. The passage of time for those within the pentacle changes drastically, and they believe their captivity to be much longer than it actually is. They tend to be more cooperative.

_Fiendish charm_  = bonus on all charisma-related skill checks when dealing with evil outsiders.

_Imperceptibility to devils_ - like it says.

_Sanction_. Bestows a temporary mark, visible only to devils, which they perceive as a sign of favour with their Arch-devil masters. I'd like to develop this whole mechanic some more, but I never seem to have time.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Did we ever get to see the "perfect" template?


----------



## Dakkareth

Looking at Jovol's armband one could say, that Mostin got a little shafted when Jovol gave out his stuff. I mean, by the time he can cast the spell, he could probably create it himself. otoh the stone tablet spare him a lot of xp/gold learning the spell ...


----------



## Gez

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *the stone tablet spare him a lot of xp/gold learning the spell ... *




And the debate whether the DM allows the spell or not...


----------



## grodog

I had a curious thought last night:  what if the tablet isn't the spell with which Fillein bound Graz'zt (IIRC all we know about it is that it says Graz'zt's name on it, right?).

What if, instead, it is Graz'zt's soul object?


----------



## Lela

grodog said:
			
		

> *I had a curious thought last night:  what if the tablet isn't the spell with which Fillein bound Graz'zt (IIRC all we know about it is that it says Graz'zt's name on it, right?).
> 
> What if, instead, it is Graz'zt's soul object? *




Soul Object?


----------



## grodog

It's a 1e thing for demon princes/etc. as so far as I know, identical to a demon's amulet, basically.


----------



## Lela

grodog said:
			
		

> *It's a 1e thing for demon princes/etc. as so far as I know, identical to a demon's amulet, basically. *




Interesting.  Thanks grodog.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I was looking at the write-up for Graz'zt, halfway down this page  and the question occurred to me- why does he summon glabrezu and balors?  Shouldn't it be succubi and mariliths?  Particularly now that he's short a few balors. 

Does he have access to _wish_ or _miracle_?

I'm also curious as to how the _simulacrum_ works when he applies it to himself.  (Very handy for supervising witch's sabbaths on myriads of primes, no doubt).

His basic stats (caster level, hit dice, etc) are simply multiplied by 60%, if I understand it correctly, and derivative stats (like BAB) are recalculated.  Are his "at will" abilities reduced to once every other round?  (or 3/5 rounds: ability/pause/ability/pause/ability, repeat) Or are 40% of them simply lost?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

On the Simulacrum, I'm not sure how Sepulchrave does it, but since it's a highly disputed topic, I thought I'd throw in my opinion here.

Since Simulacrum is Illusion (Shadow), and since Shades can conjure a creature and is also Illusion (Shadow), why not apply the same rules for a Shadow creature here (although as an automatically 'recognized' Shade)?



> In the SRD, under Shades:
> Shadow creatures have three-fifths the normal hit points (regardless of whether they’re recognized as shadowy). They deal normal damage and have all normal abilities and weaknesses. Against a creature who recognizes them as shadowy, however, such a creature’s damage is three-fifths normal, and all special abilities that do not produce normal damage (in hit points) are only 60% likely to work. (Roll for each use and each affected character separately.) Furthermore, the shadow creature’s AC bonuses are three-fifths as large.




This is for a 60% real creature, since Simulacrum could produce a 51-60% creature, I suggest making anything 57% and below only 50% or 1/2 as much and 58%-60% to three fifths as much as per Shades.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hey Sepulchrave I gotta say these characters and your story hour is fantastic, any chance of seeing the Perfect template by the way ?


----------



## grodog

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *[snip] any chance of seeing the Perfect template by the way ? *




I'd also be happy to add to that chorus, as well as for the rest of Dan's spells, and those of Shomei too


----------



## grodog

Hey Sep---

Before you take off for awhile (or later if you're already gone, of course), can you please post stats on Chosod?  If he can nuke a Solar, I'm pretty impressed!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I think this was the final version.

Crosod is optimized for stealth and swift, devastating attacks, using _haste, expeditious retreat_ and his quickened spell-like abilities. His maximum double-move – 1200 feet per round when flying – translates to around 140 mph. 

When encountered first by Shomei he was hugely buffed – immune to sonics, _death warded, invisible_ and under the protection of _mage armour_ and an _unholy aura_. His Charisma was 34 – pumping up his Save DCs – and his Constitution was 35 – granting him another +4 on Fort saves and an additional 136 hp. His _arcane sight_, and _detect thoughts_ were also running and he was surrounded by a _zone of revelation_.

His ‘official’ CR is 22 –  which feels a tad on the low side. The DC 31 save against his _destruction_ was the one which Zhorion failed – the Solar rolled low. Crosod’s high caster level for his spell-like abilities means that he simply ignores SR 35 or less.


*The Wyrm Crosod*

Shadow Half-Fiend/Half Black Dragon (Wyrm); CR 22; Gargantuan Outsider (Dragon); HD 34d12+272; hp 493; Init +6; Speed 90 ft., fly 300 ft., swim 90 ft.; AC 42 (-4 size, +2 Dex, +37 natural); Attack: +44 melee (bite), +39 melee (claw), +39 melee (wing), +39 melee (tail slap) or +44 melee (crush); Dmg: 4d6+14 (bite), 2d8+7 (claw), 2d6+7 (wing), 2d8+21 (tail slap) or  4d6+21 (crush); SA Breath weapon, frightful presence, fast healing 2, spell-like abilities, spells, snatch; SQ Blindsight, darkvision, evasion, DR 20/+3, immunities, keen senses, shadow blend, SR 26, water breathing; SV Fort +29, Ref +23, Will +25; AL CE; Str 39, Dex 14, Con 27, Int 22, Wis 19, Cha 25.

Crosod’s Charisma includes a +5 inherent bonus.

*Skills:* Bluff +38, Diplomacy +38, Hide +32, Knowledge (arcana) +37, Knowledge (local, Afqithan) +37, Knowledge (the Planes) +37, Innuendo +35, Intimidate +38, Listen +37, Move Silently +37, Scry +37,  Sense Motive +35, Spellcraft +40, Search +37, Spot +41

*Feats:* Corrupt Breath Weapon, Wingover, Flyby Attack, Quicken Spell-like Ability, Empower Spell-like Ability, Empower Spell, Enlarge Spell, Improved Initiative, Power Attack. 

*Spells Per Day:* 6/8/8/8/7/7/5; Save DC 17 + spell level; 1st level – _expeditious retreat, know protections, mage armour, spider climb, true strike_; 2nd level – _blindness/deafness, detect thoughts, eagle’s splendour, endurance, invisibility_; 3rd level – _arcane sight, displacement, fireball, haste_; 4th level – _dimension door, polymorph self, sonic orb, zone of revelation_; 5th level – _hold monster, Rary’s telepathic bond, sending_; 6th Level – _acid storm, greater dispelling_ 

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Every 1d4 rounds, Crosod can breath a line of acid 5 ft. wide and 120 ft. long for 22d4 points of damage (Reflex Save DC 34). Half of the damage dealt by Crosod’s breath is unholy damage.

*Frightful Presence (Ex):* When Crosod attacks, charges or flies overhead, creatires within 220 ft. with less than 34 HD must make a Will saving throw (DC 34) or become shaken for 4d6 rounds.

*Spell-like Abilities:* At 13th level (Save DC 17 + spell level): 3/day – _darkness_ (110 ft. radius), _insect plague_; 1/day - _corrupt water, plant growth_. At 34th level (Save DC 17 + spell level) : 3/day – _darkness, poison, unholy aura_; 1/day – _cause fear, desecrate, mirror image, plane shift_ (Plane of Shadow only) _unholy blight, contagion, blasphemy, unhallow, horrid wilting, summon monster IX_ (fiends only), _destruction_.

*Evasion (Ex):* If exposed to any effect that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, Crosod takes no damage on a successful saving throw.

*Shadow Blend (Su)*: In any conditions other than full daylight, Crosod can disappear into the shadows giving him nine-tenths concealment. A _daylight_ spell negates this.


Special Qualities: Acid, sleep, poison and paralysis immunity; cold, electricity and fire resistance 20; darkvision 1100 ft.; blindsight 330 ft.; low-light vision.; +2 luck bonus to saving throws.


----------



## MTR

Wow.

Sep (if you're still around), how do you work out the mechanics of such monstrosities?  Do you just sit down with pencil and paper?  Is there a program which can deal with beasts like this one?


----------



## Cheiromancer

At long last, Shomei the Infernal!

(see more of A.K. Brown's work at http://www.heatherwind.com )

1224 views!  But I'm moving it to the compiled story hour thread


----------



## grodog

Very nice!  It looks like the artist took most of Sep's suggestions to heart.

Thanks for supporting the arts, and for giving back to the Sep goobers Cheiromancer


----------



## Cheiromancer

Who plays Shomei, anyway?

And who shall we do next?  Do we have a description of Lady Despina/Nehael anywhere?


----------



## DanMcS

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *And who shall we do next?  Do we have a description of Lady Despina/Nehael anywhere? *




Nehael is described in the first post of the thread Lady Despina's Virtue- Continued.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Thanks, Cheiro! Much appreciated. I like it!



> Who plays Shomei, anyway?




My wife...sometimes.


----------



## grodog

Hey Sep, does your wife regularly play NPCs, or just Shomei from time-to-time?  

My wife Heather gave 3e a try, but just didn't get into it (though she comes from a family of gamers, just not rpg-ers).


----------



## tleilaxu

hey sep, when do we get to see the latest PC updates?


----------



## Suldulin

heh, I find it somewhat amusing that that picture gets done to find that she goes and gets herself reincarnated


----------



## grodog

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *heh, I find it somewhat amusing that that picture gets done to find that she goes and gets herself reincarnated *




I couldn't agree more, Suldulin


----------



## Greybar

I'm curious how Ortwin feels about being gearless... [grin]

What levels are they up to now?

John


----------



## Cheiromancer

With regards to who gets a portrait next, I was thinking

a) Ortwin and Ruranoth (inside the magic circle)

or 

b) Eadric and Titivilus

or

c) Lady Despina/Nehael

The disadvantage of option (a) is that Ortwin has since been re-incarnated as a satyr.  Option (c) might be a triptych- demure young lady beside a muscular, horned, sexless demon, beside a "risen demon."  The problem here is that Nehael hasn't been in the story for a while, and I'm not sure if she'll ever get back into it.  Still might be worth it.  So maybe b)?

However, the biggest problem I see right now is the absence of descriptions for Ortwin, Eadric and Lady Despina.  I think we'll have to beg Sepulchrave for more details as to their appearances.

Also, can anyone think of a mechanism whereby we can pool our resources for the cost of the portraits?  I didn't mind paying for the first two, but they could be commissioned faster if more financial resources were behind them.  I personally think that Phil Foglio would be perfect for the Ortwin/Ruronoth one, but I imagine that a name that big might be expensive.

Wayne Reynolds has been suggested as an artist, or we could ask A.K. Brown or Dr. Midnight for a repeat.  Any other ideas?

Regards,


----------



## Lela

I'd go with option C personally.  We can wait a little until the "New" Ortwin grows on us to do one of him and decide which him after that.  Nehaul has been out of the story for a while and waiting won't hurt anyone.  Eadric isn't likely to be _reincarnated_ and is currently in the story.  Also, while other's may have amazing sceens, I doubt anything could topple the sceen with Titivilus from the all-time best Eadric moment.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I agree- Eadric and Titivilus sounds like the best option at this point in time.  Now... what does Eadric look like?


----------



## grodog

I vote for A, but would truthfully be happy with any of the images.

I ran some quick searches through my archives, and didn't come up with any really good descriptions of Eadric.  Here's what I did pull up:



> 1) Eadric (ee-AD-rik). A 15th level human paladin with a lot of stress in his life. He wears a flashy suit of magical full plate, has a big magical shield and has a big magical sword called "Lukarn" - an intelligent, lawful good, keen sunblade with the special purpose: slay chaotic evil creatures. Eadric likes tournaments, acting in a chivalrous manner, and gallantly courting fair damsels. Often the vissicitudes and grim realities of the world prove to be a disappointment to him, but he marches on optimistically nonetheless. He's kind of a stereotype, but he's played so well by Marc that it enhances rather than detracts from the experience.




FWIW, I've always pictured Eadric as a somewhat more rugged version of the Jeff Dee paladin image from The Rogues Gallery (1e version).  See it at http://paratime.ca/v_and_v/pics/jeffdee/paladin01.jpg.  
You can also browse around there to check out the Q1 demiplane images too.

Also, what's the fate of the PCs' Prestige Classes, Sep?   Are you using the final versions of them per your last comments in the respective threads in House Rules? 

Lastly, I find it very hard to believe that Mostin hasn't taken any Spell Mastery feats yet.  Perhaps floating in the ocean for a few hours (where he's a sitting duck) will teach him a little wisdom....


----------



## Rary the Traitor

Yeah, that WAS a bit undignified for a wizard of his status.  

Mostin should really keep a few scrolls handy. An extra _Teleport_ is always useful.


----------



## Joshua Randall

grodog said:
			
		

> Lastly, I find it very hard to believe that Mostin hasn't taken any Spell Mastery feats yet.  Perhaps floating in the ocean for a few hours (where he's a sitting duck) will teach him a little *wisdom*....



Considering the Alienist PrC Wis penalties, Mostin might be a bit lacking in that department. (Although in Sep's campaign, "lacking" probably means Wis 14 or so.  )

Spell Mastery seems like one of those feats that you should always postpone taking. After all, the longer you wait, the higher your Int and class levels, thus the more and higher-level spells you can master. But then, I've never played an epic Wizard, so what do I know.


----------



## Greybar

The feats that freeze in power like that are annoying.  As a GM I would probably at least entertain the idea that those feats should grow with the character. -John


----------



## DanMcS

So, what were the items Ortwin lost when he died?  Dread Gilthia, his flying shoes.  There was a mention of a cloak, but I never really thought of a magical cloak as being among his signature items, what was it?

Mostin is recommending a frontal assault?  Do they all remember what happened the first time he recommended a frontal assault, and they teleported in to find a balor kibbutzing with Feezu, who then hunted him down across the plains, got killed, reformed in her simulacrum, and had to be hunted down and killed again, and that led to the /first/ time Ortwin died?  I'm just saying, Mostin's plans have gone bad before.

Though if they went in there with many more gates prepared, and brought about a cascade of solars, that would probably work pretty well.


----------



## Cheiromancer

> *There was a mention of a cloak, but I never really thought of a magical cloak as being among his signature items, what was it?*




A cloak of displacement (major).  A pricey item.  The rest of Shomei's gear is pretty valuable, too.



> *Mostin is recommending a frontal assault?*




Time passes 7 times slower on Afqithan than elsewhere, which is a huge disadvantage to anyone defending the demiplane.  If the party wanted to destroy the sidhe of Afqithan, they should base themselves on the Prime and launch hit and run assaults on Afqithani targets.  If that was their goal, that is.  What *is* their goal in Afqithan, anyway?

Their initial goal (annoying Graz'zt) has been completed.  Right now they need to get their gear back, and decide how they want to prosecute the campaign against Graz'zt.  Specifically, what their relationship with Soneillon should be.

Should they care who is Queen in Afqithan?  They might be able to negotiate for their stuff back.  Though they may have to demonstrate the effectiveness of their hit and run tactics first.


----------



## Suldulin

though this is probally too late it 'twould be an interesting development if one of the devils went about purchasing the lost equipment. . .


----------



## Lombard

> I ran some quick searches through my archives, and didn't come up with any really good descriptions of Eadric.




Tall, long-limbed - more rangy than heroic in build. He's 6'1" and weighs 190#. As of his mystical encounter with Rintrah, Eadric wears a beard - it varies between well groomed and straggly/unkempt, depending on how long he's been away from his mirror and a bathroom. His hair is shoulder length and tawny - worn in a braid when he is 'getting down to business.' His chin is neither too strong nor too weak, although the beard covers this anyway. His nose is long and straight, and his eyes are brown - or maybe hazel. His expression is generally open and trusting.

His coat of arms is a three-headed silver phoenix on a coat of deep azure: one head looks left, one right, and one straight ahead. He wears this on his surcoat, over the Skin of Sarth:  field armor with narrow, parallel fluting and high gorget (Maximilian style). His shield is mirror-like. He wears a close helmet with a bellows visor. He often wears a faded blue cloak (originally the same color as his tabard but with no design), kind of muddy and tattered around the hem

Lukarn is 4 1/2ft or so long, tip to pommel: a parallel edged sword with a wide crosspiece perpendicular to the blade and a shallow fuller. It is pattern-welded in an archaic style. Worn over his left shoulder.
Lukarn does not glow, unless commanded.

Beards are good. They pick up cosmic vibrations. Of course, I might be biased 
 


Just my 2cp.


----------



## grodog

Thanks Lombard!

So, would a bearded version of the Jeff Dee image be close-ish, or is that just too far off for you?


----------



## Lombard

grodog said:
			
		

> *Thanks Lombard!
> 
> So, would a bearded version of the Jeff Dee image be close-ish, or is that just too far off for you?  *




Nah! He's too fantasy-heroic. I'd always thought of Ed as looking more normal and less like a Marvel Superhero.


----------



## grodog

I've been doing a little re-reading, and ran across this way back on page 1:



> The first of the ‘New Wave’ of Mulissu’s spells…




Sep, have you created more of her dweomers that you could share with us?


----------



## grodog

> _Originally posted by Cheiromancer _*Also, can anyone think of a mechanism whereby we can pool our resources for the cost of the portraits?  I didn't mind paying for the first two, but they could be commissioned faster if more financial resources were behind them.  *




Sorry Cheiromancer, I forgot to reply to this ages ago.  Other than sending you a check from time-to-time, I don't see a way to pool resources, unless you create a Paypal  donation account or something similar.  



> *Any other [artist] ideas?*




I recommend Richard Pace:  he illustrated my two Living Greyhawk Journal articles, and creates very nice work.  Check out his spash page at http://members.rogers.com/mysterium/ 
If Richard OK's it, I'll share some of the works in progress he's shown me (one in particular, stands out for me:  a dragon assaulting a tower at night).


----------



## Dakkareth

What epic spells has Mostin's player in mind for when he gets that far?

Looking at his character sheet the DC would have to be at about 45 in order to be completely sure, higher if he got some spellcraft-boosting item. But otoh the DCs usually get ridiculously high, if one tries to recreate all effects faithfully and without resorting to NPC-only tricks 
(Dark Subsumption, Limitless Reservoir)


Also as a _planeshift_ is not sufficient to get to the Far Realm, does it work to get out of there? Because shunting offending enemies into the realm of bubbling and blaspheming insanity must certainly be a nice way of dispatching them and well within the usual levels of magic.

It could also be interesting to use an epic spell to translate a foe to the Far realm and keep him there. Unfortunately without mitigating factors the DC becomes rather high (transport 27, unwilling +4, touch to target +4, cast as standard action +20, ward +14, prevent _gate_ +16 = *85*) and the spell would still have to overcome SR and saving throw.

With Shomei's bracelet he could probably pull this off ... and after 24 hours in the far realms enemies won't be very happy ...


Still, an epic calling of pseudonaturals might be more gainly ...


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

> ...without resorting to NPC-only tricks
> (Dark Subsumption, Limitless Reservoir)




Well, heck, the PCs have done plenty of _planar binding_ and whacking combos already.  Maybe they *should* work out a way to get some magical mojo from it.

They could call it Not-So-Much-Dark-Because-Demons-Are-Evil-Anyway- But-Not-Really-"Bright"-Either-Because-They're-Doing-
It-For-Their-Own-Benefit Subsumption.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Ok.  A very rough draft of Eadric with Titivilus.  The artist suspects that Duke Titivilus is probably much more human-like.  This one is based on the 2nd Edition MMII picture.  

I'm going to e-mail the artist tomorrow to suggest changes.  Then another (much cleaner and more detailed) black and white, and then it gets colored.

Comments?  Suggestions?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Oops.  Forgot the picture.


----------



## Joshua Randall

I think the way the characters are posed now, it looks like Titivilus has the upper hand (literally and figuratively). But we know that Eadric more than holds his own in all his conversations with the Duke of Hell. So, I would prefer to see the two on the same level, or at the very least facing each other.


----------



## grodog

I concur Joshua Randall.  I don't get the feeling that Ed would willingly allow Titivilus to maneuver into a positional advantage behind him---the pose seems far too trusting to me.  

I definitely picture them sparring verbally across a table perhaps---like two chess players---in heated, fierce debate.  

I like the details in the image:  the goblets, the crest, the sword (though I think he would probably be wearing it, or have it near at hand vs. hanging on the wall; or, perhaps it's not even there?), the fire.  Perhaps the chair(s?) would be more functional and less plush/comfy looking?  

Sitting, Ed appears to be quite a bit shorter than the devil, which doesn't (for me) jibe with Lombard's description of his tall height (and my 1e perception of Titivilus as more satyr-like from the 1e MM2, where he's 5'6"; see http://www.angelfire.com/games2/labyrinth/images/monster/titivilus.gif which is the image I'm talking about).  FWIW, I also picture the Eye being larger; I don't know if that is in fact correct, just my perception.  Ed should also have that "I've met Tramst look" about him too---that "pregnant glow" if you will; he seems a bit resigned, like he has been beaten, or surrendered---perhaps caused by his downward glance?


----------



## Lela

I, uh, don't like it.  Mainly for the reasons mentioned by others.

I've also thought about how Titivilus would look in this kind of situation.   Frankly, when talking to a guy like Edric (or anyone with which he is acting as Temptor), I don't think he would look like the common Satyr pictures often seen.  Who here would trust someone who looks like that?

He'd have forms more suitible to the situation.  These would likely reflect who he was talking too in ways designed to placate and sooth.  The same race, gentle, less horns.  Those kinds of things.  His natural form just wouldn't illicit the response he'd be looking for.

The Eye might be able to percieve this form, I admit (depending on how T does it).  A matter of style, really.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hrm, I dislike the pose of the picture for the same reasons as the others.  I liked Sepulchrave's evocative description of Titivilus under his guise, I think its described in their first meeting in the plane that Titivilus was going to offer him (scholarly, erudite, and similar).  About the eye-would it be possible to get a sort of transparent pic of him as a devil transposed perhaps?  -Er, that would probably be too costly, just a thought.

If it's possible, it might be interesting to use the plane as a background, as I believe that's described as well, of course Eadric's keep might be good as well.

Just some suggestions.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Here's version II.

The artist took grodog's suggestion very much to heart, and the two are portrayed as playing chess!  I find it amusing that Eadric looks more fiendish than Titivilus does; perhaps this is the "gotcha!" moment when Titivilus tells him that all dictatorships begin with compassion.

Still fairly rough, but I think we're getting somewhere.

Other comments?


----------



## Lela

I like how Titivilus seems to be at ease.  It's not like he doesn't have experience with these kinds of things.

I still think he should be more humanlike though.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I far prefer the second picture - although I think the reference to chess-playing by grodog is strictly metaphorical.

If one is striving for accuracy (and the second meeting of Titivilus and Eadric _did_ take place in the keep at Deorham), I would suggest the following.

1) Nix the devil's horns. I like his outfit, though - casual and comfortable. Also his pose - he's an old pro at this.

2) Nix the chess set, and bring back the goblets from the 1st picture as the focal piece on the table.

3) If the sword above the mantlepiece is Lukarn, it has a longer hilt and a wider crossguard. Likewise, if the helmet is a reference to Eadric's, it has a bellows visor. I like the coat of arms - although note that Eadric's shield itself is unblazoned (it's also a jousting shield).

If I think of more, I'll let you know...


And thanks, Cheiro.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

While I'm here, his armour (I believe the correct spelling is 'Maximilion') might look something like this:


----------



## Cheiromancer

I love the look of the chess pieces, but I agree that the table has to have goblets (and decanter, too,  or bottle).  Make Eadric a little less frustrated/demonic,... I definitely think we are getting close.

Incidentally, I have a few more irons in the fire- here is a rough sketch of Crosod and Threxu.  I think it is good to go, but now is the time for fine tuning!


----------



## Cheiromancer

Here's a closeup of Threxu.  

BTW, these pieces of artwork are being funded out of Bingo winnings.  I went with my mom to Bingo, and won $180


----------



## Joshua Randall

I would like to see Titivilus and Eadric looking at each other. After all, this is a contest of wills as much as a theological debate - so should they be looking gazes? Or should Titivilus be "demurely" glancing away as Eadric stares sternly at him? I don't know. But something.

I do like the way Titivilus is at ease and kind of smirky, while Eadric is tense and frowny. That's a nice contrast.

With the fire in the background there could be some interesting lighting effects throughout the piece.

Edit - Crosod & Threxu: isn't the latter described as the "wasted nymph"? She doesn't look too wasted there - she looks damn good! Not that there's anything *wrong* with lookin' good... I'm just sayin'...


----------



## s/LaSH

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> *Crosod & Threxu: isn't the latter described as the "wasted nymph"? She doesn't look too wasted there - she looks damn good! Not that there's anything wrong with lookin' good... I'm just sayin'...  *




Then allow the artist to comment:

It's a tricky road, getting that 'wasted nymph' look. Part of the very definition of a nymph is unearthly beauty, after all, so I didn't want her to look like a bag of bones. Plus, in this shot she's just fed, so I figure she's going to be a little plumper than previously.

Still, when she's coloured she'll look a little slimmer... I have a few tricks up my sleeve yet, and she's not the sturdiest of figures to begin with.

I've got a few other things that I have to be working on right now, so the time is ripe to comment on this one... I'll come back to it and put in a background and finish detailing Crosod's (redesigned from the mish-mash Monster Manual version) hide and ink/colour it in a few days if nobody points out horrible flaws.


----------



## grodog

> _Originally posted by s/LaSH _*It's a tricky road, getting that 'wasted nymph' look. Part of the very definition of a nymph is unearthly beauty, after all, so I didn't want her to look like a bag of bones. Plus, in this shot she's just fed, so I figure she's going to be a little plumper than previously.*



*

FWIW, I took 'wasted' to mean a) her powers and abilities, and b) her physical appearance.  I agree, though, that she should still be beautiful.  

Both Crosod and  Threxu seem mightily real and physical vs. shadowy in their sketch forms.  I'll be very curious to see what you do with the coloration on the two figures, the dragon in particular, since conveying the penubmral quality of these characters would be a challenge (or at least so I imagine).  

Cheiromancer, this is the one of best uses of Bingo winnings I've heard of yet!  Thanks for sharing your largesse with the rest of us!  *


----------



## Joshua Randall

This may be a minor point, but my impression from Sep's story is that Crosod is much, much bigger than Threxu. However, that might be hard to convey artistically unless you paint on the side of a building or somesuch.


----------



## s/LaSH

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> *This may be a minor point, but my impression from Sep's story is that Crosod is much, much bigger than Threxu. However, that might be hard to convey artistically unless you paint on the side of a building or somesuch. *




Yeah - getting a 5-6' nymph and a 40+' wyrm into the same picture was nearly impossible. I tried all sorts of layouts before settling on this one, and none of them worked because I wanted Threxu actually on Crosod, and the scale factor was just too big to do both of them justice. I could have done a neat Threxu on a scaly background, or a neat Crosod with a vaguely humanoid blob on one of his arms, but neither of those seemed satisfactory.

When finished, there will be vegetation between her and him. If you haven't noticed, his hands are being obfuscated by the ground between them, and I'll emphasise that when it's done so you realise there's quite a bit of distance between them.

Incidentally, Crosod himself has a few design tweaks from the MM version of a black dragon - hopefully they make him look more unified (I'm actually quite horrified at the mish-mash of themes in the MM version - face ridges, spiky bits, the horns...). But they'll be slightly less visible when he's covered in colour gradients...


----------



## Cheiromancer

Except for a bit of work to get Eadric exactly right, this should be the final sketch.  The object by the fireplace is the bottle of firewine (does firewine have to be kept warm?).

Any final tweaks or details?  The shield on the wall is decorative, btw; it's not Eadric's main shield.

Is it just me, or is there something odd about the way that Duke Titivilus' arms are folded?  I am not an artist, and I'm not used to looking at how things look exactly, so I may just be noticing something that is anatomically correct.


----------



## Lela

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is it just me, or is there something odd about the way that Duke Titivilus' arms are folded? *




Yeah, it looks pritty weird.  Sit back and fold your arms to see it Cheiromancer.  Try putting your arms the way they would be in the picture.  It just doesn't work quite right.


----------



## Balrog05

*Artistic Input*

I did notice that the arms are not proportionally correct, and they do need to be folded a bit differently. Since this is basically a concept sketch I wasn't going for too much detail or accuracy on the characters - I basically just wanted to get the character's stances right and fill in everything that might be in the scene.

When I pencil in the finished version I plan to make sure that all of these flaws are removed, but at this point I am just trying to feel out what everyone thinks this scene should hold. I just don't want to spend too much time drawing something that I will redraw in the end.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention, it gives me a head start on thinking about the arrangement for the final piece.


----------



## Lela

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *Except for a bit of work to get Eadric exactly right, this should be the final sketch.*




Eadric does look more demonic than T.  Perhaps his face is too narrow?  Kind of reminds me of a bearded Severus Snape.


----------



## Lela

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *Except for a bit of work to get Eadric exactly right, this should be the final sketch.*




Eadric does look more demonic than T.  Perhaps his face is too narrow?  Kind of reminds me of a bearded Severus Snape.


----------



## Cheiromancer

This is what we are going with:


----------



## Lela

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *This is what we are going with: *




That looks much better.  I can't wait to see how it looks once he's done.


----------



## Celtavian

*re*

I have to admit I am pretty awed by the amount of material you have developed for your world. Great job. Glad I am finally reading this story from beginning to end.


----------



## grodog

The new images look great!  

On a background note, you might consider adding some andirons and firewood, with perhaps a small rug under the table (although we'll lose some of the nice stonework then...).


----------



## Cheiromancer

Threxu's clothing is trimmed in withering twigs to
reflect her nature. Her hair reflects this to a lesser
degree; it's messier towards the back, but it's fairly
subliminal.

Crosod is quite a distance back from the camera. I
wanted to draw him carrying Threxu at first, but the
scale was too disparate to do both of them justice.
Through obfuscation and lighting angle I imply that
he's quite a ways back from the light source
(somewhere around Threxu's heart). His membranes,
integral to a black dragon, are somewhat more ethereal
to reflect his templated nature, and his horns and
spines have been unified somewhat into a darker, more
sensible motif than the standard black.

Hopefully, you enjoy. I've tried to make this one as
cool as possible, as it includes two things I'm rather
keen on. That being dragons and... detail. Ahem.

=====


- s/LaSH(Benjamin D. Richards)


----------



## Joshua Randall

The painting came out well! I particularly like the withered tree half-visible behind Crosod's wing.

What's next for our intrepid illustration-commisioning leader? If I had (a lot of) money, I would like to see a grand paiting of the battle at the necropolis of Khu - rather like those huge paitings you see of various American Colonial battles... but with more demons and summoned creatures.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Here's the version I would consider "final"- it has sky.  Nice, isn't it? 
[edit1] shrunk down to the "small" version[/edit1]
[edit2]doesn't look like it helped much.  [/edit2]
[edit3]I'm going to try to repost it.[/edit3]


----------



## Cheiromancer

Holy cow!  Why is it so big!?

Does it look big to everyone else, or is it my browser?


----------



## Gidien

Cheiromancer- the painting is definately very large on my screen. I have seen that a few times at ENWorld though... seems normal...

As for the pianting, wow. I definately get the sense of distance between the two. Crosod feels huge in the background. And while the nymph isn't too evil looking, her expression definately is menacing.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Thanks, Cheiro (and s/LaSH, of course). It looks huge to me as well  

Sorry if I keep changing the goalposts on portraits you commission (reincarnating characters, killing off the badguys etc.)  


I particularly like Balrog05's second portrait of Eadric, btw. I should point Lombard back this way and see what he thinks.


----------



## Spatula

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *Holy cow!  Why is it so big!?
> 
> Does it look big to everyone else, or is it my browser? *



Internet Explorer has an option that is "on" by default that scales pictures down if they're bigger than your browser window - but only if you're looking at just the picture with the browser.  A picture imbedded in html won't get re-sized.  That's probably why you thought the picture was smaller than it really is.


----------



## Cheiromancer

OK, let's see if it sizes properly this time...

(reposted to the compiled story hour thread)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

My first thought on seeing that picture was "Wow, that's cool." Love the hugeness of the dragon in the background. Very good work there!


----------



## Cheiromancer

oops


----------



## Broccli_Head

Both very nice pictures. I especially like how you captured Crossod with the umbral and demonic aspects....

How hard would it be to do the "Death of Crossod"   from Sep's latest post?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave,

Would it be possible for you to post the Perfect template?


----------



## Azure Trance

Not to nitpick if I'm wrong, but was Threxus stats ever posted? I'm not sure I saw them or not.


----------



## grodog

Azure Trance---

We haven't seen Threxu so far as I know, no.  Though of course it would be wonderful to see her


----------



## s/LaSH

Whew! I'm back from enforced separation (the router outages caught my isolated geographical location right about the point I sent in the finished product). I'm glad to see people liked it...

Don't forget, there's plenty more on my website, now updating four times a week. And I'm always available should anyone desire more art...

I won't discuss the things I think are wrong with the image right now. They're just nitpicks, after all... and the overall impact is acceptable.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Here's a different version of Eadric and Titivilus


----------



## Cheiromancer

In celebration of Sep's double post, here is another oldie but goodie... Ortwin and Rurunoth:


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sigh.

(Moved to Compiled Story Hour thread)


----------



## Lela

At first his Visage is frightening but, when you get a closer look, he's just sad.


----------



## grodog

Hey Sep---

With you being incommunicado, how about a nice Rogues Gallery post to tide us along in the meanwhile?


----------



## Noir

I actually disagree with grodog. All time Sepulchrave can give us should be put into the SH.


----------



## Rary the Traitor

Whooo hoo hoo hoo hoooooo! I love this new drawing! Not exactly how I imagined Ortwin, but it's still awesome.

"You don't mind if I call you Ruru, do you?"


----------



## grodog

Noir said:
			
		

> I actually disagree with grodog. All time Sepulchrave can give us should be put into the SH.




LOL.  I can't disagree with that, Noir, but if Sep's too busy to write for the SH I think that some new spells for Mostin, stats for evil bad guys, etc. would be quite acceptable "filler" in the meanwhile


----------



## Cheiromancer

I commissioning a portrait of Eadric and Lady Despina.  Eadric's description is earlier in this thread- anyone know what Lady Despina looked like?

Sep?  Blonde? Brunette?  Eye-color?  Distinguishing features?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Comments on these sketches by Dr. Midnight?

[edit]- Sep's picture of Maximillian armor was e-mailed to him.  [/edit]


----------



## Joshua Randall

As far as I know, we have never had a description of Lady Despina (i.e., the human female whose form Nahael takes). The real Lady Despina was described as empty-headed and vain, however, so perhaps you can extrapolate from that.

There *might* be a description of Nahael in succubus form early in the story, when Eadric and the others confront her. Mostin confines her to a _magic circle_ and then _dispels_ her, revealing her true form.


----------



## grodog

They look like a good start, Cheiromancer.  Any further updates?


----------



## Avarice

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> As far as I know, we have never had a description of Lady Despina (i.e., the human female whose form Nahael takes). The real Lady Despina was described as empty-headed and vain, however, so perhaps you can extrapolate from that.
> 
> There *might* be a description of Nahael in succubus form early in the story, when Eadric and the others confront her. Mostin confines her to a _magic circle_ and then _dispels_ her, revealing her true form.




Yep, that was the only description of her I was able to find.  FWIW:



> "Lady Despina," Mostin began, "You may dispense with the formalities." The Mage raised his hand, and uttered an incantation, dispelling the artificial form which she had assumed. In place of the demure handmaiden, another form appeared: horned, muscular, sexless, with eyes of fire and a pair of great leathern wings, which seemed to instinctively retract about the nude form, as if in modesty. Around the creature’s neck, hanging loosely, the group briefly glimpsed a pendant set with a single black opal, before the wings shrouded it.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Hi everyone.

Sorry for ignoring this thread for so long - as you know, things have been kind of busy for me lately.

Many thanks for the art contributed - I really appreciate it. It's actually kind of overwhelming to know that people have put so much time and effort into this. Special thanks to Cheiro   

As far as updates go, I'm still working on the 3.5 (actually about 3.3-ish) conversion of the entire campaign - something which will take a while, as I'm sure you'll understand. Given how little time I've had to spare recently, this is proving to be a slow process. Compared to the 1e-->3e conversion it's actually harder because subtleties can be retained. I'm all about retrofitting.  

Like most people, we've cherry picked the bits of 3.5 that we like, and dumped the stuff we don't    I won't bore you with the house-rules though. 

I'll post Eadric later today - that seems fitting. Note that the conversion of the characters is some time after the SH developments to date (as I write, it's November 2nd; the SH is stuck back in August.) The characters are current - as of last week, in fact, so there may be a little discontinuity. I still need to format them and check the math.


Jim.


----------



## Olive

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Like most people, we've cherry picked the bits of 3.5 that we like, and dumped the stuff we don't    I won't bore you with the house-rules though.




I was wondering if you were going to bother at this point in the campaign. However, I know that i'm interested in your house rules.

Now, having just finished teaching for the year and having a bit more time and a lot less money I speant a large part of the weekend working on my campaign and re-reading the SH from the start, and I was wondering how souls work in your campaign? My characters are getting to the point now where these things are going to start mattering, and I think that the BoVD system (all souls must be in a 10,000gp gem) seems unworkable, especially since it applies to larvae as well.


----------



## Roman

I just finished reading up on all your story hour yesterday and it is absolutely fantastic! Thanks for writing it all. 

In your campaign demons and devils are fallen celestials, but I am wondering whether this applies to all demons. In the 'standard' D&D cosmology, evil souls gradually transform themselves into demons and devils and thus their ranks replenish - am I correct in assuming that this is not the case in your campaign and in fact the number of devils and demons is fixed (well, declining as they are killed off) since the fall? Thanks!


----------



## Greybar

Roman,
The consequnces of both the celestials and demons being finite (and thus decreasing as they war) are certainly interesting.  Perhaps Mostin's ideas of ascendant mortal will eventually win out...
john


----------



## Sepulchrave II

So here is Eadric, as of last week in fact. Before you say 'ohmygod' bear in mind that the campaign is somewhat further advanced than the SH - there are, I guess, implicit *spoilers* in his stat block. Balancing the characters - something I try to do from time to time, despite the fact I don't think the concept holds any real credibility - has always been a guessing game for me. The spellcasters (burning xp and developing spells) are a particular problem in this regard, as are my attempts to avoid a glut of magic items, so I have to intuit it to a large extent.  

Note that the PrC ideas developed for Ed were suspended in light of the 3.5 half-celestial template. I think that, with the saint template in the BOED, they are likely to be dropped altogether - Mark is still ruminating on that one.

Also note the development of Lukarn  - it continues to be a levelled weapon. The _sunblade_ power has evolved somewhat. More on this as the SH unfolds.

More to follow.

*


*Eadric of Deorham, the Ahma*

Male half-celestial human paladin 15 / divine disciple 5 / fighter 2; CR 25; Medium outsider (augmented humanoid, native); HD 15d10+90 plus 5d8+30 plus 2d10+12; hp 253; Init +2; Spd 20ft. (base 30ft.); AC 30, touch 12, flatfooted 28; Base Atk +19; Grp +28; Atk +35 melee (1d10+15/15-20, _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_); Full Atk: +35/+30/+25/+20 (1d10+15/15-20, _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_); SA smite evil – half-celestial ability,  smite evil – paladin ability, spells, spell-like abilities, turn undead; SQ aura of courage, damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60ft., _daylight, detect evil_, divine emissary, divine grace, divine health, domain power, imbue with spell ability, lay on hands, _remove disease_ 4/week, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10, spell resistance 32, sacred defense, strength domain power, transcendence; SV Fort +28 (+32 against poison) Ref +16 Will +22; AL LG; Str 28 Dex 15 Con 22 Int 14 Wis 20 Cha 27.
_Skills and Feats:_ Diplomacy +37, Handle Animal +13, Knowledge (history) +12, Knowledge (nobility) +12, Knowledge (religion) +27, Perform (oratory) +17, Ride +19, Sense Motive +30; Cleave, Divine Might, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Great Cleave, Improved Critical (bastard sword), Mounted Combat, Overwhelming Critical (bastard sword), Power Attack, Ride-by Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (bastard sword)

*Aura of Courage (Su):* Eadric is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of him gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.

*Daylight (Sp):* Eadric can use a _daylight_ effect at will.

*Lay on Hands (Su):* Eadric can heal 105 points of damage per day. He may choose to divide his healing among multiple recipients, and he does not have to use it all at once. 

*Divine Emissary:* Eadric can telepathically communicate with celestials within 60 feet.

*Imbue with Spell Ability (Sp):* As the spell, except Eadric does not need to use any 4th-level spell slots to activate this ability. He transfers currently prepared spells on a one-for-one basis. He may only transfer 1st- and 2nd- level spells.

*Sacred Defense:* Eadric adds +2 to saving throws against divine spells and spell-like or supernatural abilities of outsiders.

*Smite Evil – Half-Celestial (Su):* Once per day, Eadric can make a normal melee attack to deal an extra 20 points of damage to an evil foe.

*Smite Evil – Paladin (Su):* Four times per day, Eadric can add a +7 bonus to his attack roll and deal an extra 15 points of damage to an evil foe.

_Spells Prepared_ (5/4/4/4; save DC 15+ spell level): 1st – _bless, bless weapon, divine favor (x2), lesser restoration, resistance, enlarge_ (D); 2nd level – _eagle’s splendor, owl’s wisdom, remove paralysis, shield other, bull’s strength_ (D); 3rd level – _dispel magic (x2), greater magic weapon, remove curse, magic vestment_ (D); 4th – _break enchantment, death ward, dispel chaos, restoration, spell immunity_ (D).

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 1/day – _aid, bless, cure serious wounds_ (DC 21), _detect evil, dispel evil_ (DC 23), _hallow_ (DC 22), _heal_ (DC 23), _holy smite_ (DC 22), _neutralize poison_ (DC 21), _remove disease_ (DC 21), _resurrection_; summon monster IX; 3/day – _holy aura_ (DC 25), _protection from evil_ (DC 19). The save DCs are charisma based.

*Strength Domain Granted Power:* Eadric can perform a feat of strength as a supernatural ability, gaining a +20 enhancement bonus to Strength. Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts 1 round, and it is usable once per day.

*Turn Undead (Su):* Ten times per day, Eadric may turn undead as a 12th level cleric. He gains a +2 bonus on his turning check for possessing 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion).

_Possessions: +4 full plate armor of invulnerability, belt of giant strength +6, +3 heavy steel shield of blinding, 3 javelins of lightning, 4 potions of cure serious wounds, 2 potions of haste, +2 heavy dragonbane lance, Lukarn_ (see below), _The Left Eye of Palamabron_ (minor artifact, see below). Keep, estates, mundane items and sundry possessions valued at 650,000 gps.

*Lukarn:* _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_; AL LG; Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 18; Empathy, 60 ft. vision and hearing, Ego score 30.
_Languages:_ Lukarn understands Celestial and Common.
_Greater Power:Heal_ 1/day.
_Awesome Power: Sunburst_ (DC 23) 1/day.
_Special Purpose:_ Slay chaotic evil creatures.
_Special Purpose Power: Confusion_ (DC 23) for 2d6 rounds. 

*The Left Eye of Palamabron:* This _gem of seeing_ also confers the ability upon its bearer to use _discern lies, zone of truth_ (DC 13) and _zone of revelation_ at will. The _discern lies_ ability is technically infallible: no saving throw is permitted, and spell resistance is ineffective against it. Caster level is 20th, where appropriate.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Here's Eadric and Despina!  Courtesy of Dr. Midnight.

(picture moved to compiled story hour)


----------



## Knightfall

*Sepulchrave's Wyre Fan Appreciation Group*

Ok, I had this idea to create a yahoo group dedicated to Sep's excellent homebrewed campaign setting, Wyre. (And yes I realize it's bigger then just Wyre but this is the name we all know and recognize.)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sepulchraves-Wyre/

I'm hoping it will become a great gathering place for fans of Wyre to come and share their thoughts regarding the ongoing story hour. It is an member only group but anyone can join.

I'm hoping Sep will use the group to post some of his ongoing campaign documents such as new spells, monsters, his infernal heirarchy file, etc. Also, as it is a fan appreciation group, members should feel free to post any artwork they've created that was inspired by Wyre.

Hope to see you all there,

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada

p.s. *Dr Midnight:* Is it ok for me to use the image I have up at the group for the home image? If not, then I will get rid of the image.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Knightfall- doesn't bother me, just make sure it's okay with Cheiromancer... it's his picture.

What do you people think about it?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I think it's excellent. Love the detail on the sword...looks delicate but deadly.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I think it's great! 

I love the fact that she looks as though she knows something that he doesn't. Many thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Hmmm.

*Mostin the Metagnostic*

Male human diviner 12 / alienist 10; CR 22; Medium outsider (augmented humanoid, native); HD 12d4+12 plus 10d4+10 plus 6 (insane certainty); hp 85; Init +3; Spd 30ft.; AC 21, touch 17, flatfooted 19; Base Atk +11; Grp +11; Atk +12 melee (1d6/18-20, MW rapier) or by spell; Full Atk: +12/+7 melee (1d6/18-20, MW rapier); SA spells; SQ alien blessing, damage reduction 10/magic, insane certainty, extra summoning, pseudonatural familiar, resistance to electricity 20, summon alien, timeless body; SV Fort +9 Ref +11 Will +19; AL N; Str 11 Dex 16 Con 13 Int 34 Wis 16 Cha 12.
_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +26, Craft (alchemy) +37, Craft (engraving) +22, Craft (illumination) +22, Knowledge (arcana) +37, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +27, Knowledge (geography) +37, Knowledge (history) +37, Knowledge (the planes) +37, Knowledge (nobility) +27, Listen +30, Ride +10, Sense Motive +13, Spellcraft +69, Spot +21; Alertness, Brew Potion, Chain Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Empower Spell, Energy Substitution (sonic), Epic Spellcasting, Extend Spell, Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Maximize Spell, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Still Spell.

*Spells*: Mostin casts spells as a 22nd-level wizard (4/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/6/5; save DC 22+ spell level; Conjuration save 24+ Spell level). He casts one extra spell per day from the divination school of each level 1st through 6th. Necromancy is his prohibited school. Mostin may also cast two epic spells per day.

_Spells Known_:

1st – _alarm, charm person, chromatic orb, comprehend languages, detect undead, enlarge person, expeditious retreat, know protections, identify, jump, lesser acid orb, magic missile, message, mount, sleep, spider climb, summon monster I, true strike, ventriloquism_; 
2nd – _alter self, arcane lock, bear’s endurance, bull's strength, cat's grace, continual flame, darkness, darkvision, detect thoughts, dimensional pocket, eagle's splendour, fox’s cunning, knock, locate object, Mostin's arhythmic apoplexy, Mostin's aura of inscrutability, Mostin's myopic emanation, obscure object, see invisibility, summon monster II, summon swarm, Tasha’s hideous laughter, web, whispering wind_; 
3rd – _arcane sight, avoid planar effects, clairaudience/clairvoyance dispel magic, fireball, fly,  greater magic weapon, haste, keen edge, lightning bolt, magic circle against chaos/evil/good/law, nondetection, phantom steed, stinking cloud, summon monster III, tongues_;
4th – _arcane eye, attune form, charm monster, detect scrying, dimensional anchor, ethereal mount, Evard's black tentacles, fire orb, greater invisibility, Leomund’s secure shelter, locate creature, minor creation, Mostin's interminable sermon, Mostin's torque tendril, Otiluke’s resilient sphere, phantasmal killer, polymorph, scrying, shadow conjuration, stoneskin, summon monster IV, vitriolic sphere, zone of respite, zone of revelation_;
5th – _baleful polymorph, cloudkill, contact other plane, dismissal, dream, fabricate, hold monster, lesser planar binding, major creation, Mestil’s acid sheath, Mostin's metempsychotic reversal, Mostin's paroxysm of fire, nightmare, permanency, prying eyes, rary's telepathic bond, sending, summon monster V, teleport, symbol of sleep, Tenser’s destructive resonance, wall of force_;
6th – _acid storm, analyze dweomer, antimagic field, chain lightning, contingency, disintegrate, fiendform, gate seal, geas/quest, greater dispel magic, guards and wards, hardening, legend lore, make manifest, Mostin's id eruption, planar binding, repulsion, summon monster VI, symbol of persuasion, Tenser's transformation, true seeing_;
7th – _banishment, delayed blast fireball, energy immunity, ethereal jaunt, forcecage, greater arcane sight, greater scrying, greater teleport, insanity, limited wish, Mordenkainen's magnificent mansion, plane shift, reality maelstrom,  sequester, spell turning, summon monster VII, symbol of stunning, vipergout, vision_;
8th – _binding, discern location, chains of antimagic, etherealness, greater planar binding, greater shout, mass manifest, maze, mind blank, moment of prescience, Mostin's metagnostic inquiry, polymorph any object, summon monster VIII, symbol of insanity, sympathy, trap the soul_;
9th – _gate, imprisonment, meteor swarm, Mordenkainen’s disjunction, prismatic sphere, summon monster IX, time stop, wish_.

*Extra Summoning:* Once per day, Mostin can cast an extra _summon monster IX_ spell.

*Insane Certainty:* Mostin suffers from a –6 penalty to saving throws, attack rolls, and Charisma-based skill and ability checks which involve birds or creatures with avian features.  Such creatures gain a +6 morale modifier to AC and saving throws against the phobic Mostin.

*Permanent Spell Effects:* Mostin is permanently under the effects of _arcane sight, darkvision_ and _see invisibility._

*Summon Alien (Sp):* When Mostin casts any _summon monster_ spell he can choose to apply the pseudonatural template from Tome and Blood.

_Possessions: mirror of mental prowess, Mostin’s comfortable retreat, portable hole, robe of eyes, headband of intellect +6, belt of many pockets, bracers of armor +4, ring of protection +4, ioun stones_ (incandescent blue sphere, pale green prism, iridescent spindle).




*Epic Spells*

*Graz’zt* (Fillein’s version)
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Spellcraft DC:* 81
*Components:* V, S, M, Ritual, XP
*Casting Time:* 1 day 11 minutes (and see text)
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect:* One summoned demon prince
*Duration:* Permanent (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 729,000 gp; 16 days; 29160 XP. Seeds: _Compel_ (DC19), _Summon_ (DC 14); _Ward_ (DC14). Factors: increase spell save DC by +10 (+20 DC), gain +10 bonus on caster level to defeat SR (+20 DC), _ward_ effective against _mind blank_ (+14 DC), summon specific individual (+60 DC), permanent duration (x5 DC). Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), increase casting time by 1 day (-2 DC), 6 additional participants contributing 9th level slots (-102 DC), primary caster burns 10,000 XP (-100 DC), secondary casters each burn 8000 XP (-480 DC), inlaid thaumaturgic diagram of diamond dust (ad hoc –20 DC).

In this one-day long ritual requiring six additional participants, the spellcaster conjures and confines the demon prince _Graz’zt_ into a readied thaumaturgic diagram which costs not less than 100,000 gp and requires at least one week to prepare.

The Prince is entitled to a Will saving throw (DC 30+ relevant ability modifier) in order to resist the effect, and the caster must also penetrate his Spell Resistance – note that the caster receives a +10 bonus to his caster level in order to do so. Graz’zt’s continual _mind blank_ ability is not effective against this spell.

Once Graz’zt is confined he may not leave the diagram without aid, nor may he use any of his spells, or supernatural or spell-like abilities. He will remain quiescent, but may still communicate normally with those outside of the diagram. Attempting to force service from Graz’zt requires further compulsion. Note that this, or any other attack upon him, constitutes a negation of the original compulsion, and he will be free to attack or flee if it fails. If the circle is broken, the spell is similarly ended. Spells which encapsulate the thaumaturgic diagram, such as _wall of force, wall of iron_ or _prismatic sphere_ in order to isolate the target are permissible. And highly advisable.


*Mostin’s Emergency Pseudonatural Externment*
Abjuration
*Spellcraft DC:* 54
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Target:* One or more pseudonatural creatures, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 486,000 gp; 10 days; 19440 XP. Seed: _Banish_ (DC 27). Factors: 1-action casting time (+20 DC); gain +35 on caster level check to overcome SR (+70 DC). Mitigating factors: 30d6 backlash (-30 DC); burn 2000 XP (-20 DC), limited circumstance (ad hoc -8 DC), Alienist area of specialty (ad hoc –5 DC).

Targeted pseudonatural creatures within 75ft totalling no more than 14 HD must make a Will Save with a DC of 20+ relevant modifier. Failure indicates that the target(s) are forced back to their home plane. For purposes of overcoming creatures’ Spell Resistance, this epic spell confers a +35 bonus to the caster level check. 


*Burn the Body, Quicken the Mind*
Transmutation
*Spellcraft DC:* 61
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 quickened action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 20 hours
*To Develop:* 549,000 gp; 11 days; 21960 XP. Seed: _fortify_ (DC17). Factors: grant additional +19 to ability score (+38 DC), quickened action (+28 DC), change from touch to personal (-2 DC). Mitigating factors: 20d6 backlash (-20 DC).

The caster purposely draws energy from his physical body and uses it to temporarily augment his mental faculties. With a word and a gesture, completed in a quickened action, he gains a +20 enhancement bonus to Intelligence at the expense of great physical trauma. Subsequent spells or relevant skill checks in the same round benefit from the increased Intelligence score, and the augmented condition persists for 20 hours thereafter.


*Mostin’s Flexible Pseudonatural Summons*
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Spellcraft DC:* 63
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect:* One summoned pseudonatural creature
*Duration:* 20 rounds (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*To Develop:* 567,000 gp; 12 days; 22680 XP. Seed:_Summon_ (DC14). Factors: 1 round casting time (+18 DC), summon up to CR 21 creature (+40 DC) allow variety of summoned creatures (ad hoc +6 DC). Mitigating factors: 10d6 backlash (-10 DC), Alienist area of specialty (ad hoc –5 DC).

This spell summons a single creature which possesses the epic pseudonatural template with a total CR not higher than 21. It attacks the caster’s opponents to the best of its abilities. The caster can direct the pseudonatural not to attack, to attack particular enemies, or to perform other actions – this information must be communicated telepathically, as language has no meaning for creatures from the Far Realm.

Various pseudonaturals can be summoned by this spell. One example follows.


*Pseudorender*; CR 21; Large outsider (extraplanar, pseudonatural); HD 10d10+120; hp 220; Init +5; Spd 60ft.; AC 49, touch 14, flatfooted 44; Base Atk +10; Grp +46; Atk +41 melee (2d8+17, tentacle rake); Full Atk: +41 melee (2d8+17, 6 tentacle rakes); SA constant insight, improved grab, rend, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities; SQ alternate form, darkvision 60 ft., DR 10/epic, low-light vision, resistance to acid 25, electricity 25, scent, SR 50; SV Fort +19 Ref +12 Will +9; AL N; Str 45 Dex 20 Con 34 Int 3 Wis 22 Cha 8.
_Skills and Feats:_ Hide +7, Spot +15, Survival +8; Cleave, Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Combat Reflexes, Track. 

*Alternate Form (Su):* At will, a pseudorender can take the form of a grotesque, tentacled mass, but all of its abilities remain unchanged despite the alien appearance. Changing shape is a standard action. Other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against the pseudorender in its alternate form. 

*Constant Insight (Su):* A pseudorender makes all of its attacks with a +15 insight bonus. The creature is not affected by the miss chance that applies to attacks against a concealed target.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a pseudorender must hit with its tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Rend (Ex):* A pseudorender that wins a grapple check after a successful tentacle attack establishes a hold, latching onto the opponent’s body and tearing the flesh. This attack automatically deals 2d8+17 points of damage.

*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once the pseudorender has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, the creature regains 10 lost hit points.

*Skills:* Pseudorenders have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks due to their numerous keen eyes.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _blur, dimension door, shield, unhallow_. Caster level 20th.


----------



## Greybar

Wow.  20d6 backlash for _Burn the Body, Quicken the Mind_.  That has a pretty good chance of killing Mostin on the spot without previous buffing...

john


----------



## Roman

Greybar said:
			
		

> Roman,
> The consequnces of both the celestials and demons being finite (and thus decreasing as they war) are certainly interesting.  Perhaps Mostin's ideas of ascendant mortal will eventually win out...
> john




Indeed, Greybar, indeed... On the other hand, it is possible that even if there are no new demons being created and infinite amount was created to begin with...


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave, thanks for the updates!

Chieromancer & Dr. Midnight, thanks for the picture!


----------



## Lela

Greybar said:
			
		

> Wow.  20d6 backlash for _Burn the Body, Quicken the Mind_.  That has a pretty good chance of killing Mostin on the spot without previous buffing...
> 
> john



 He's almost to the point where he can garantee success without the backlash though.  Perhaps he'll rework the spell down to, simply, _Quicken the Mind_ soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> Knightfall- doesn't bother me, just make sure it's okay with Cheiromancer... it's his picture.
> 
> What do you people think about it?




Cool, I'll wait for Cheiromancer to chime in.


----------



## DanMcS

Greybar said:
			
		

> Wow.  20d6 backlash for _Burn the Body, Quicken the Mind_.  That has a pretty good chance of killing Mostin on the spot without previous buffing...




I'd say it has a 100% chance of killing him, given the footnote on the mitigating factors chart in the ELH.  "For spells with durations longer than instantaneous, the backlash damage is per round."  The spell lasts for 20 hours.  That's 240,000d6 damage over the course of the spell.  Unless that footnote has been redacted for Sep's campaign, of course, but if they just missed it, Dan may want to rework that spell a bit.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Could I refuse a fellow Edmontonian?

I've uploaded some pictures to the Yahoo site, including the latest masterpiece by Dr. Midnight.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

DanMcS said:
			
		

> I'd say it has a 100% chance of killing him, given the footnote on the mitigating factors chart in the ELH.  "For spells with durations longer than instantaneous, the backlash damage is per round."  The spell lasts for 20 hours.  That's 240,000d6 damage over the course of the spell.  Unless that footnote has been redacted for Sep's campaign, of course, but if they just missed it, Dan may want to rework that spell a bit.




That rule - that the backlash of the spell lasts every round of its duration - has indeed been redacted (interesting choice of word, btw. I keep thinking of the Saga of the Exiles). I've modified it to be every round of _casting time_ - which I think was the original intent, in any case. 

I've noticed in the ELH errata, now available on Wizards' site, that whatever the intent, it has not been errated: q.v. the modified versions of _epic spell reflection_ (20d6, 100+ days casting time, permanent duration); _origin of species: achaierai_ (50d6, 41 days casting time, permanent duration) etc.

Epic spells are officially still a big mess.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Lela said:
			
		

> He's almost to the point where he can garantee success without the backlash though.  Perhaps he'll rework the spell down to, simply, _Quicken the Mind_ soon.




As Sepulchrave notes, epic spells are still a big mess.  I think that the guidelines should be approached like the Item Creation guidelines in the DMG- not for player use, but for the DM, possibly with player input.

Aesthetically it makes sense that a spell which gives a big benefit also have a big cost.  Simply upping the spell DC doesn't have the same aesthetic kick.

Just my two cp.


----------



## Joshua Randall

The problem with backlash is that it's too easy to circumvent. Pump your Con or hp to an absurd level and absord the backlash.

You could have a spell that read "you die" as part of its effect (indeed, the Book of Exalted Deeds has such spells), but even then the PC can be _resurrected_, or _reincarnated_ + _polymorphed_.

Epic spell effects get into that realm where game mechanics cannot be balanced properly. So it's up to the DM to keep things in check.


----------



## Knightfall

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Could I refuse a fellow Edmontonian?
> 
> I've uploaded some pictures to the Yahoo site, including the latest masterpiece by Dr. Midnight.




Thanks C!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Nwm was a problem - significantly underpowered in terms of stats and gear compared to Mostin, and lacking the perks that Eadric and Ortwin had by virtue of their ECL adjustments.

So Dave developed a spell - a very cheeky spell, I might add - _Meditation on the Nature of the Green_. It helped a little. His roleplaying had been so consistent however - in terms of Nwm's rejection of gadgets/toys/magical goodies, that it seemed unfair to penalize him. The Druid never had any interest in 'stuff' - quite unlike Ortwin or Mostin, particularly.

Then the BoED came out. When we reappraised the characters, Dave said:

"Ahh, Ascetic." 

It fitted perfectly, and game-wise it was rolled into his hundred-day meditation. Now Nwm could be wild, unkempt and without possessions without being penalized. I'm concerned that he might be _too_ powerful, however. Oh well. Time will tell. More Epic Spells are in the pipeline - half-developed. He has lost the _torc_ - ascetics cannot own magic items - and that was a wrench for him. Anyway...



*Nwm the Preceptor*

Male human ascetic druid 22; CR 22; Medium humanoid (human); HD 22d8+110; hp 213; Init +1; Spd 30ft.; AC 26, touch 14, flatfooted 25; Base Atk +15; Grp +17; Atk +23 melee (1d6+7, Quarterstaff) or by spell; Full Atk: +23/+18/+13 melee (1d6+7, Quarterstaff); SA spells; SQ damage reduction 10/evil, endure elements, energy resistance, exalted strike, freedom of movement, greater sustenance, mind shielding, nature sense, regeneration, resistance to acid 15, cold 15, electricity 15, fire 15 and sonic energy 15, resist nature’s lure, sustenance, thousand faces, timeless body, trackless step, true seeing, venom immunity, wild empathy, wild shape (9/day, elemental 5/day), woodland stride; SV Fort +21 Ref +11 Will +27; AL NG; Str 14 Dex 12 Con 20 Int 20 Wis 33 Cha 19.
_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +30, Craft (leatherworker) +15, Diplomacy +22, Handle Animal +29, Heal +24, Knowledge (arcana) +12, Knowledge (nature) +34, Listen +31, Profession (herbalist) +15, Sense Motive +22, Spellcraft +32, Spot +36, Survival +28, Swim +11; Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item, Create Infusion, Epic Spellcasting, Extra Wild Shape, Natural Spell, Snatch, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff).

*Spells Prepared*: (6/8/8/8/7/7/6/6/5/5; save DC 21+ spell level). Nwm may also cast two epic spells per day.

0th – _create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic (x2), detect poison, purify food& drink _; 1st – _calm animals, entangle (x2), faerie fire, goodberry, hide from animals, longstrider, speak with animals_; 2nd – _barkskin (x2), bear’s endurance (x2), briar web, master air, soften earth & stone, tree shape_; 3rd – _call lightning, greater magic fang (x3), nature’s favor (x2), plant growth, stone shape_; 4th – _dispel magic, feathers, flame strike (x2), miasma, reincarnate, scrying_; 5th – _animal growth, atonement, baleful polymorph, call lightning storm, commune with nature (x2), death ward _; 6th – _fire seeds, gate seal, greater dispel magic, mass bear’s endurance, transport via plants, wall of stone_; 7th – _aura of vitality, control weather, fire storm, heal, poison vines, wind walk_; 8th – _finger of death, mass awaken, mass cure serious wounds, reverse gravity, sunburst_; 9th – _nature’s avatar (x2), shapechange, thunderswarm, true reincarnate_.

*Endure Elements (Ex):* Nwm is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist comfortably in conditions between –50 and 140 degrees Farenheit.

*Exalted Strike (Su):* Nwm gains a +5 enhancement modifier to attack and damage rolls whilst using any weapon. Any weapon is also considered magic and good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming a creature’s damage reduction.

*Freedom of Movement (Ex):* Nwm acts as if constantly under the effects of a _freedom of movement_ spell.

*Greater Sustenance (Ex):* Nwm does not need to eat, drink or breathe.

*Mind Shielding (Ex):* Nwm is immune to _detect thoughts, discern lies_ and any attempt to discern his alignment.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Nwm heals 22 points of damage every hour, or 22 points of nonlethal damage every five minutes.

*Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex):* Nwm gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the  spell-like abilities of fey.

*A Thousand Faces (Su):* Nwm has the ability to change his appearance at will, as  if using the _alter self_ spell, but only while in his normal form.

*Timeless Body (Ex):* Nwm does not take ability score penalties for aging and  cannot be magically aged. 

*Trackless Step (Ex):* Nwm leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. He may choose to leave a trail if so desired.

*True Seeing (Su):* Nwm has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell.

*Venom Immunity (Ex):* Nwm is immune to all poisons.

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* Nwm can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. He rolls 1d20+26 to determine the wild empathy check result. He can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

*Wild Shape (Su):* Nwm has the ability to turn himself into any animal or plant  creature of size tiny to huge and back again nine times per day, or any elemental  of up to size huge five times per day. This ability functions like the _polymorph_  spell, and the effect lasts for up to 22 hours, or until he changes back. Changing form (to  animal or back) is a standard action and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The new form’s Hit Dice can’t exceed Nwm’s druid level.

*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Nwm may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as  natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at normal speed and without  taking damage or suffering any other impairment. Thorns, briars, and overgrown areas  that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect him.

_Possessions: cloak, quarterstaff, robe._



*Epic Spells*

*Nwm’s One Hundred Day Meditation on the Nature of the Green*
Transmutation (Spontaneous)
*Spellcraft DC:* 0
*Components:* V, S, XP
*Casting Time:* 100 days, 11 minutes
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* See below
*To Develop:* 0 gp; 0 days; 0 XP. Seed: _fortify_ (DC23). Factors: grant additional +4 inherent bonus to ability score (+24 DC), change from target to personal (-2 DC), permanent (x5 DC). Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), increase casting time by 100 days (-200 DC), burn 500 XP.

In a lengthy, silent ritual marked by fasting and austerity, the caster engages in profound reflection on the nature of divinity, life, interconnectedness, and the unfolding of an infinite series of _nows_, experiencing each moment to its fullest extent and meaning.

Upon arising from this deep reverie, the spellcaster gains a +5 inherent bonus to his Wisdom score, as the knowledge and insight gained impacts his soul. 

_XP Cost:_ 500 XP.


*She is Tired of Your Interference* 
Necromancy (Spontaneous)
*Spellcraft DC:* 0
*Components:* V ,S, M, XP
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 300 ft.
*Target:* Up to 4 extraplanar creatures 
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude partial (see text)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (see text)
*To Develop:* 0 gp, 0 days, 0 XP. Seed: Slay (DC 25). Factors: 1-action casting time (+20 DC); add three extra targets (+24 DC); increase save DC by +10 (+20 DC); gain +10 on caster level check (+20 DC). Mitigating factors: 42d6 backlash (-42 DC); _staff of the woodlands_ magic item material component of 90,000 gp value (ad hoc -36 DC); effective only against extraplanar interlopers within the Green (ad hoc –5 DC); burn 2600 XP (-26 DC).

A vast blackthorn tree with vicious, barbed branches arises in a spot designated by the caster, impaling his enemies.

The spell instantly slays up to 4 extraplanar creatures each with up to 80HD unless they succeed at Fortitude saving throws (DC 30 + relevant ability modifier). The caster gains a +10 bonus to overcome the targets’ spell resistance, if any. Targets who succeed at their saving throws instead sustain 3d6+20 points of damage.

_XP Cost: 2600 XP._


*Tree Rune*
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Spellcraft DC:* 35
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect:* One summoned elder treant
*Duration:* 20 rounds (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*To Develop:* 315,000 gp; 7 days; 12600 XP. Seed:_Summon_ (DC14). Factors: 1 round casting time (+18 DC), summon CR 25 creature (+46 DC) summon creature other than outsider (+10 DC). Mitigating factors: 40d6 backlash (-40 DC), burn 800 XP (–8 DC), Druidic area of specialty (ad hoc –5 DC).

You summon an elder treant. It appears where you designate, and acts immediately. It attacks your opponents to the best of its abilities. You can direct the elder treant not to attack, to attack particular enemies, or to perform other actions.

_XP Cost: 800 XP._


----------



## Seule

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Nwm’s One Hundred Day Meditation on the Nature of the Green**She is *
> *...*
> *Tired of Your Interference*
> *...*
> *Tree Rune*



Now this is what Epic spellcasting is for.  Cool effects that you can't get  any other way, appropriate for the chartacters.

  --Seule


----------



## The Lone Badger

As an ascetic is Nwm now unable to develop epic spells with a DC higher than 0?

What do Druids spend all the development gold on anyway?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

The Lone Badger said:
			
		

> As an ascetic is Nwm now unable to develop epic spells with a DC higher than 0?
> 
> What do Druids spend all the development gold on anyway?




I don't actually charge gold for the development of Epic Spells at all - there simply isn't that quantity of cash around in the campaign, and I want to keep it that way. I use an abstracted system: i.e. a 25th level character has a total resource value of _x_. This may be in material holdings, magic items, epic spells etc. When one figures in the xp cost to develop spells, it starts to become more complex - for purposes of determining resources, Nwm is currently 25th level, but x thousand xp have been sunk into epic spell development, therefore he is only a 22nd level character. The benefits of the ascetic class - certain perks which assume no magic items for stat boosts etc. - also have to be costed in this light, and subtracted from the whole.

This preserves the numinous bunkum which is game balance.


----------



## Creeperman

But where are all of Nwm's [Exalted] feats?  Most notably _Sacred Vow_ and _Vow of Poverty,_ which are prerequisites for the ascetic template?  And since you note he never had much "stuff," did you allow him to rework the character from 1st level, in which case he would get the bonus [Exalted] feats from the template, or did you disallow them (as you note, ascetics do get viciously powerful very quickly with all the myriad abilities)?


----------



## grodog

Interesting system, Sep.  Are we going to be able to see the rest of the gang soon, please?


----------



## Celtavian

*re*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> I don't actually charge gold for the development of Epic Spells at all - there simply isn't that quantity of cash around in the campaign, and I want to keep it that way. I use an abstracted system: i.e. a 25th level character has a total resource value of _x_. This may be in material holdings, magic items, epic spells etc. When one figures in the xp cost to develop spells, it starts to become more complex - for purposes of determining resources, Nwm is currently 25th level, but x thousand xp have been sunk into epic spell development, therefore he is only a 22nd level character. The benefits of the ascetic class - certain perks which assume no magic items for stat boosts etc. - also have to be costed in this light, and subtracted from the whole.
> 
> This preserves the numinous bunkum which is game balance.




There shouldn't be that quantity of cash in any campaign world IMO. The epic spell and magic item costs destroy the verisimilitude of a campaign world for people with the briefest understanding of an economy. Glad to see you changed it. I have been contemplating different systems for epic spell development and item creation for sometime (even the gold cost for base item creation is fairly hokey IMO).

Be great if you could post some specific information on your system.


----------



## Joshua Randall

The ascetic (from _Book of Exalted Deeds_) only accumulates the bonus exalted feats after becoming ascetic. So, if you become an ascetic at > 20th level (as it looks like Nym has done), you lose out on ~10 bonus exalted feats. Poor Nym! (You do, however, gain all the stat bonuses and other power-ups, so don't feel *too* bad for him.)

However, Creeperman is right about this: Nym would need to have taken Sacred Vow (which is a pre-req for) + Vow of Poverty just to become an ascetic -- and those feats weren't listed in his statblock. Oversight? Mistake? Or DM's decision?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Re: Nwm - I waived the prerequisite feats for the ascetic, mainly because it was so in-character. Like I say, balancing characters at this level is something of an intuitive exercise for me.

Which brings me finally to Ortwin. Ortwin has a technical ECL of 28, and probably an 'effective' ECL of around 24 because of the multiclassing shaft. Gear-wise, he is underpowered for a character of his level, and I'm still trying to contrive something in-story to redress the balance. He is King Ortwin, after all.

Note that Githla now has the _adamantine_ descriptor. Story-wise,  the scimitar was supposed to be able to 'cut through anything,' and in its 1e version it was a _+3 flying scimitar of sharpness_ (anybody remember the _Flying Scimitar of Tusmit?_) - something that obviously had to be somehow translated to 3e terms. With the 3.5 (or 3.25) change, with new DR rules, something had to give, and the _adamantine_ descriptor seemed natural.

Rob insisted on retaining his Perform skill eclecticism, even at the expense of other skills, so I can't fault him for that. I'm allowing stacked synergy bonuses for performance though, and I'll wing these as necessary. E.g.:

Ortwin sings (Sing +31) a comic (+2 Synergy from Perform: comedy) lampoon of Mostin (+2 Synergy from Knowledge: arcana) accompanied by his lute (+2 Synergy from Perform: lute), for a total bonus of +37. Seems reasonable to me. Perform is only somewhat less unsatisfactory now than in 3e.



*Ortwin the Satyr*

Male satyr fighter 6 / rogue 8 / bard 7; CR 25; Medium fey; HD 5d6+20 plus 6d10+24 plus 8d6+32 plus 7d6+28; hp 210; Init +10; Spd 40ft.; AC 28, touch 16, flatfooted 22; Base Atk +18; Grp +19; Atk +29 melee (1d6+7/12-20, _+4 adamantine keen returning throwing scimitar_); Full Atk: +29/+24/+19/+14 (1d6+7/12-20, _+4 adamantine keen returning throwing scimitar_; SA bardic music, pipes (_charm, fear_ or _sleep_), sneak attack, spells; SQ damage reduction 5/cold iron, evasion, improved uncanny dodge, low-light vision, trap sense, uncanny dodge; SV Fort +15 Ref +24 Will +15; AL CG; Str 13 Dex 23 Con 18 Int 16 Wis 12 Cha 24.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +49, Climb +8, Disguise +27 (+29 acting), Hide +30, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Listen +25, Move Silently +30, Open Lock +16, Perform (comedy) +16, Perform (string instruments)  +21, Perform (oratory) +21, Perform (sing) +31, Perform (wind instruments) +21, Search +13, Sleight of Hand +18, Spot +25, Swim +7, Use Magic Device +27; Alertness, Brew Potion, Combat Expertise, Dodge, Epic Skill Focus (Bluff), Improved Critical (Scimitar), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Skill Focus (Bluff), Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Whirlwind Attack. 

*Spells:* (3/5/4/2 spells per day; Save DC 17+ spell level). Spells known: 0 -  _Dancing Lights, Daze, Flare, Light, Read Magic, Prestidigitation;_ 1st – _Sleep, Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Alarm, Ventriloquism;_ 2nd – _Silence, Cat's Grace, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts;_ 3rd – _Major Image, Scrying_. The Save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Bardic Knowledge:* Ortwin may make a special bardic knowledge check with a +10 bonus to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. He may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this  sort of knowledge is essentially random. 

*Bardic Music:* Ortwin has the bardic music ability of a 7th level bard.

*Evasion (Ex):* Ortwin can avoid even magical and unusual  attacks with great agility. If he makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack  that normally deals half damage on a successful save, he instead takes no damage. 

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Ortwin can no longer be flanked. This defense denies another rogue the ability to sneak attack Ortwin by flanking him, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than Ortwin does. 

*Pipes (Su):* Ortwin can play a variety of magical tunes on his pan pipes. When he plays, all creatures within a 60-foot spread  (except satyrs) must succeed on a DC 18 Will save or be affected by _charm person, sleep, or fear_ (caster level 10th; Ortwin chooses the tune and its effect). In the hands of other  beings, these pipes have no special powers. A creature that successfully saves against any  of the pipe’s effects cannot be affected by Ortwin’s pipes for 24 hours. The save  DC is Charisma-based.

*Sneak Attack:* If Ortwin can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from his attack, he can strike a vital spot for 4d6 extra damage. Ortwin’s attack deals extra damage any time his target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when he flanks his  target. Should Ortwin score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied.

*Trapfinding:* Ortwin can use the Search skill to locate traps when the  task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. He can use the Disable Device skill to  disarm magic traps. If he beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check, he can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it without disarming it.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Ortwin has an intuitive sense that alerts him to danger from traps, giving him a +2 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +2 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Ortwin can react to danger before his senses  would normally allow him to do so. He retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. He still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. 

*Skills:* Ortwin benefits from a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Perform, and Spot checks.

_Possessions: +4 adamantine keen returning throwing scimitar, +5 studded leather armor, +1 (+3 mighty) composite longbow of enervation, _12x_ +3 arrows, cloak of displacement (major), +4 collar of charisma, winged boots, satyr’s pipes, hat of disguise_, masterwork lute. [Other stuff not included to avoid spoilers].


----------



## Gideon

I think it is funny that in your 'human centric' which it got labeled back in a thread somewhere that all of the PC's are outsiders/fey/funky templated.  Not a criticism...i just found it amusing


----------



## DanMcS

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> (anybody remember the _Flying Scimitar of Tusmit?_)




Greyhawk Hardcover, I'm pretty sure.  First D&D book I ever owned.  Ah, the memories.


----------



## grodog

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Greyhawk Hardcover, I'm pretty sure.  First D&D book I ever owned.  Ah, the memories.




Seeing GH stuff still in use (and recognized) warms my heart


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Ainhorr was the first bad guy converted to 3.5. Any worries that I may have had regarding his suitability as a foe were quickly dispelled - I must say I _really_ like the 3.5 balor, although I've capped the advancement at around 40 HD. Several spell-like abilities have been retained from 3e.

The sword, _Heedless_, was originally developed for a death slaad villain that I intended to throw at the party at some point, but decided against. More on this in the next SH update.


*Ainhorr*, Graz’zt’s Majordomo. 

Male advanced balor; CR 26; huge outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar); HD 32d8+384; hp 528; Init +10; Spd 40ft., fly 90ft. (good); AC 48, touch 14, flatfooted 42; Base Atk +32; Grp +52; Atk +52 melee (2d8+21/17-20, _huge +5 anarchic vorpal longsword_); Full Atk: +50/+45/+40/+35 melee (2d8+21/17-20, _huge +5 anarchic vorpal longsword_) and +48/+43/+38 melee (1d6+9, _huge +1 flaming whip_); SA Death throes, entangle, spell-like abilities, _summon demon_, vorpal sword; SQ Damage reduction 15/cold iron and good, darkvision 60 ft., flaming body, immunity to electricity,  fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 28, telepathy 100 ft.,  true seeing; SV Fort +30 Ref +24 Will +25; AL CE; Str 43 Dex 23 Con 35 Int 24 Wis 24 Cha 26.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +38, Concentration +45, Diplomacy +47, Hide +41, Intimidate +45, Knowledge (history) +37, Knowledge (local, abyss) +42, Knowledge (planes) +42, Knowledge (religion) +37, Listen +45, Move Silently +36, Search +42, Sense Motive +42, Spellcraft +42 (+44 scrolls), Spot +45, Use Magic Device +38 (+40 scrolls); Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Critical (huge longsword), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-like Ability (_telekinesis_), Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (huge longsword).

Ainhorr’s flaming whip is a long, flexible weapon with many tails tipped with hooks,  spikes, and balls. The weapon deals bludgeoning and slashing damage, in addition to fire  damage. Ainhorr’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons he wields, are treated as  chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. 

*Death Throes (Ex):* When killed, Ainhorr explodes in a blinding flash of light that deals 100 points of damage to anything within 100 feet (Reflex DC 32 half). This explosion automatically destroys any weapons he is holding. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Entangle (Ex):* Ainhorr’s _+1 flaming whip_ entangles foes much like an attack with a net. The whip has 30 hit points. The whip needs no folding. If it hits, the target and Ainhorr immediately make opposed Strength checks; if Ainhorr wins, he drags the target against his flaming body (see below). The target remains anchored against Ainhorr’s  body until it escapes the whip.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will— _blasphemy_ (DC 25), _deeper darkness, desecrate, dominate monster_ (DC 27), _greater dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _insanity_ (DC 25), _power word stun, symbol_ (any, DC varies) _telekinesis_ (DC 23), _unhallow, unholy aura_ (DC 26); 1/day—_fire storm_ (DC 26), _implosion_ (DC 27). Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Summon Demon (Sp):* Once per day, Ainhorr can automatically summon 4d10 dretches, 1d4 hezrous, or one nalfeshnee, glabrezu, marilith, or balor. This ability is the equivalent  of a 9th-level spell.

*Flaming Body (Su):* The body of Ainhorr is wreathed in flame. Anyone grappling him takes 6d8 points of fire damage each round. 

*True Seeing (Su):* Ainhorr has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell (caster level  20th). 

Skills: Ainhorr has a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. 

_Possessions: huge +4 full plate armour, ‘Heedless’_ (see below), _huge +1 flaming whip, ring of mind blanking._

*Heedless:* _Huge +5 anarchic vorpal longsword_; AL CN; Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 24; Semiempathy, 60 ft. vision and hearing, Ego score 30.
_Languages:_ Heedless understands Abyssal and Slaadi.
_Lesser Powers:_ Wielder has free use of Mobility, Combat Reflexes and Evasion
_Greater Power: Clairaudience/clairvoyance_ at will.


----------



## Lela

> _Lesser Powers:_ Wielder has free use of Mobility, Combat Reflexes and Evasion



 Ouch.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

The updated version of the Enforcer - I don't recall whether I posted the original or not. The spell-like abilities were originally tweaked somewhat from the ELH: _charm person_ became _charm monster, hold person_ became _hold monster_ etc. _Hellball_ was dropped and replaced with _damnation_ - a few other nips and tucks merited a +1 CR increase above the +5 given by advancement. CR32 feels about right on balance. Like the textbook infernal, SR and caster level for spell-like abilities are tied to CR.


*Gihaahia, the Enforcer* 

Female advanced infernal; CR 32; large outsider (evil, extraplanar, lawful ); HD 50d8+450; hp 850; Init +15; Spd 80ft.,fly 240ft. (perfect); AC 50, touch 16, flatfooted 43; Base Atk +50; Grp +70; Atk +67 melee (4d6+16 plus 1 vile, claw); Full Atk: +67 melee (4d6+16 plus 1 vile, 2 claws), +65 melee (4d8+8 plus 1 vile, bite), +65 melee (2d6+8 plus 1 vile, 2 wings), +65 melee (4d8+8 plus 1 vile, tail slam); SA improved grab, spell-like abilities, spell suck, summon fiend ; SQ abomination traits, damage reduction 15/good and epic, fast healing 15, learned spell immunity, regeneration 15, spell resistance 44; SV Fort +36 Ref +34 Will +35; AL LE; Str 43 Dex 25 Con 28 Int 22 Wis 26 Cha 29.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +49, Concentration +62, Diplomacy +66, Disguise +49 (+51 acting), Escape Artist +60, Hide +47, Jump +56, Knowledge (arcana) +57, Knowledge (the planes) +59, Knowledge (religion) +46, Listen +48, Move Silently +47, Search +46, Sense Motive +61, Spellcraft +61, Spot +61; Alertness, Blinding Speed, Cleave, Corrupt Spell-Like Ability, Dark Speech, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_blasphemy_), Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_symbol_), Power Attack, Sunder, Superior Initiative, Tenacious Magic (_improved invisibiity_), Vile Natural Attack, Violate Spell-Like Ability (_meteor swarm_), Weapon Focus (claw).

*Abomination Traits:* Gihaahia is immune to polymorphing, petrification, or  any form-altering attack; she is not subject to energy draining, ability draining, or ability  damage; she is immune to mind-affecring effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects). She has fire and cold resistance 20. Gihaahia resists detection, and is treated as if affected by a _nondetection_ spell (caster  level 50th). She has the spell-like ability to use _true  seeing_ at will; she is not subject to death from massive damage, and has the blindsight extraordinary ability to 500 ft.. Gihaahia can communicate telepathically with any creature within 1,000 feet that has a language.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If Gihaahia hits with a claw, it deals normal damage and she may attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. She can use this ability on size Large and smaller creatures. Gihaahia has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use her claw to hold her opponent.  Each successful grapple check she makes during successive rounds automatically deals standard claw, in addition to automatic spell suck damage. 

*Learned Spell Immunity (Su):* If Gihaahia is affected by a spell cast by a particular spellcaster, she thereafter becomes completely immune to that spell when cast by the same spellcaster. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Gihaahia takes normal damage from good-aligned epic weapons and from spells with the [good] descriptor. 

*Spell Suck (Su):* If Gihaahia bites an enemy, it loses one of its highest level prepared spells or unused spell slots. The victim chooses the prepared spell to lose. If the victim has no prepared spells or unused spell slots (either because it has exhausted its spellcasting for the day or because the victim is not a spellcaster), the bite instead drains 2 points of the victim’s Intelligence. 

*Spell-like Abilities:*  At will - _animate dead, blasphemy_ (DC 26),  _blur, charm monster_ (DC 23), _create greater undead, deeper darkness, desecrate, detect chaos, detect good, detect law, detect magic, fear_ (DC 20), _fireball_ (DC 22), _greater dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 1000 pounds only), _hold monster_ (DC 23), _improved invisibility, magic  circle against good, major image_ (DC 22), _produce flame, polymorph_ (self only, no limit on duration), _pyrotechnics_ (DC 21), _read magic, scrying, suggestion_ (DC 22), _symbol_ (any, Save DC varies), _telekinesis_ (DC 24), _unholy  aura_ (DC 27), _unholy blight_ (DC 23), _unhallow_, and _wall of fire_; 1/day – _firestorm_ (DC 27), _damnation_ (DC 44), _implosion_ (DC 28), and _meteor swarm_ (DC 28). Caster level 32nd. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Summon Fiend (Su):* Gihaahia can summon 4 pit fiends per day.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I'm really enjoying these updates to the Rogue's Gallery.  Though your Story Hour is enjoyable when read as a novel, the fact that it records a DnD campaign adds a whole other dimension of appreciation.  The DnD aspect is really enhanced by the provision of NPC statistics and the game mechanics for what has happened in the story.

One questions: Have you changed how Violate Spell-like Ability works?  In the BoVD it can be applied to each spell-like ability twice per day.  Similarly, Quicken Spell-like ability allows each ability to be quickened once per day.


----------



## Lela

> *Learned Spell Immunity (Su):* If Gihaahia is affected by a spell cast by a particular spellcaster, she thereafter becomes completely immune to that spell when cast by the same spellcaster.



Holy cow, that sucks.  You don't get a 2nd chance when fighting this guy.  He either goes down the first time out or you're screwed.

He'd make a good head of the Outsider Mafia.  You take a shot at him. . .well, you'd better not miss.


----------



## Olive

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> One questions: Have you changed how Violate Spell-like Ability works?  In the BoVD it can be applied to each spell-like ability twice per day.  Similarly, Quicken Spell-like ability allows each ability to be quickened once per day.




I think that was the BoVd versions, but the 3.5 quicken SLA is different and the Violate SLA has probably been changed to reflect that.


----------



## DanMcS

Lela said:
			
		

> Holy cow, that sucks.  You don't get a 2nd chance when fighting this guy.  He either goes down the first time out or you're screwed.
> 
> He'd make a good head of the Outsider Mafia.  You take a shot at him. . .well, you'd better not miss.




That's why she was a good choice to be made the enforcer who has to track down and punish wizards, I imagine   This is a standard power for infernals, from the ELH.


----------



## Lela

DanMcS said:
			
		

> That's why she was a good choice to be made the enforcer who has to track down and punish wizards, I imagine   This is a standard power for infernals, from the ELH.



 Deadly.  I've never much looked through the ELH, though I do own it.  Never fealt the need to progress into Epic levels.

 Totally freaky.


----------



## Seule

I'm a little surprised that the Enforcer doesn't have Spellcasting Harrier, or the feat from the Miniatures Handbook that's even better, but similar.  I'd have thought it would be the obvious choice.

  --Seule


----------



## humble minion

Mind you, with a few minor modifications to the spell (pump the save DC and bonus against SR, drop the '4 targets' thing to compensate), Nwm's _She is tired of your interference_ would rapidly turn Gihaahia into a decorative Christmas tree ornament...


----------



## Lela

humble minion said:
			
		

> Mind you, with a few minor modifications to the spell (pump the save DC and bonus against SR, drop the '4 targets' thing to compensate), Nwm's _She is tired of your interference_ would rapidly turn Gihaahia into a decorative Christmas tree ornament...



Dang, you're right.  But, I think, only if she were currently in the Green.  Then again, that part could be dropped too (raising he DC by 4ish from the Ad Hoc).  And it would require DM approval.

Which would only mean that Motsin would have to summon something and set her off first.  Question is, would G just return to her home plane upon death?



SepII: Upon reading the spell a couple times I think I see something that looks a little ambigious. Does it affect a total of 80HD (with up to four targets) or four targets who can each have an individual total of 80HD each (possibly hitting 240HD worth of Outsiders). I would assume the former but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Olive

Lela said:
			
		

> Which would only mean that Motsin would have to summon something and set her off first.  Question is, would G just return to her home plane upon death?




I thought in Sep's campaign, dead on the prime meant dead.

Regardless, while it's possible for Nym to kill the Enforcer, why would he? After all it was the interference of summoned creatures that Nym was so upset about.


----------



## Volaran

Seule said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised that the Enforcer doesn't have Spellcasting Harrier, or the feat from the Miniatures Handbook that's even better, but similar.  I'd have thought it would be the obvious choice.
> 
> --Seule





Well, keep in mind that the infernal wasn't created for the purposes of destroying spellcasters, just bent to that purpose because they needed an outsider bad enough to stand up to just about everything a single spellcaster breaking the injunction could throw...and then crush them to tiny bits.


----------



## Lela

> I thought in Sep's campaign, dead on the prime meant dead.



Only if it's Called. If it's summoned, they don't stay dead. It depends on if the spell Calls him or Summons him.

Of course I agree that he probably wouldn't.  But he could.


----------



## humble minion

Olive said:
			
		

> Regardless, while it's possible for Nym to kill the Enforcer, why would he? After all it was the interference of summoned creatures that Nym was so upset about.




True enough.  And I think that Nwm is solidly behind the idea of the Enforcer in principle, even if he would probably prefer it to be some awe-inspiring epic fey (exalted paragon leshay of legend?) rather than an Infernal.  The point I was making is that when sufficiently carefully designed epic spells come into the picture, the irresistable forces of the campaign (of which Gihaahia was clearly intended to be one, by Jovol if not by Sep) can begin to look rather fragile.  

But I think in an epic game this is an undeniably Good Thing.  Epic level should be all about shaking the very pillars on which the world is built.  Kudos to Sep for pulling it off, and allowing his players to do their thing without artificially hamstringing them.


----------



## Greybar

Well, if an Epic spell put the Enforcer there it only makes sense that an Epic spell could take it out.

Sadly, destruction is easier than creation. 

john


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> The point I was making is that when sufficiently carefully designed epic spells come into the picture, the irresistable forces of the campaign (of which Gihaahia was clearly intended to be one, by Jovol if not by Sep) can begin to look rather fragile.





This point is actually addressed directly in the next SH update (hopefully not too far away) - which is why I posted Gihaahia, incidentally. I don't want to give too much away, though


----------



## Lela

*Slather, drool, salavate*

C'mon, man.  I'm gonna get dehydrated here!  UPDATE!


----------



## humble minion

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> This point is actually addressed directly in the next SH update (hopefully not too far away) - which is why I posted Gihaahia, incidentally. I don't want to give too much away, though




Oh, man.  He says something like this just when I'm going to be away from the computer for a month, starting tomorrow.  Argh!


----------



## Lela

humble minion said:
			
		

> Oh, man. He says something like this just when I'm going to be away from the computer for a month, starting tomorrow. Argh!



I'm feel for ya.  But I've got my own problems right now.  Anyone have some paper towels?


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> This point is actually addressed directly in the next SH update (hopefully not too far away) - which is why I posted Gihaahia, incidentally. I don't want to give too much away, though




*Roman dances with joy*


----------



## grodog

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> This point is actually addressed directly in the next SH update (hopefully not too far away) - which is why I posted Gihaahia, incidentally. I don't want to give too much away, though




I have visions of Mostin wilfully breaking the rules, summoning Gaihaahia, and carefully killing her just to prove that it can be done ;->


----------



## DanMcS

grodog said:
			
		

> I have visions of Mostin wilfully breaking the rules, summoning Gaihaahia, and carefully killing her just to prove that it can be done ;->




Mmmph.  The rules prohibit summoning.  The wizard gets punished if he does it.  Does the summoned creature also get dispatched by the enforcer?  Because this could be a self-solving problem: 
1) _Gate_ in Gihaahia.
2)  Use some kind of spell to make yourself invulnerable or unfindable for a couple rounds (might wanna do this before 1, come to think of it).
3) Smirk as the letter of the law forces her to kick her own butt.


----------



## Olive

DanMcS said:
			
		

> 3) Smirk as the letter of the law forces her to kick her own butt.




Read the new SH update...

The letter of the law allows the clavinger/enforcer to interpret as required.


----------



## Lela

Olive said:
			
		

> Read the new SH update...
> 
> The letter of the law allows the clavinger/enforcer to interpret as required.



And the Clavinger could likely call in the Enforcer to take care of the upstart Wizard the round before it made himself unidentifiable.  It knows what you're planning to do.  It knows how you're planning to do it.  And it knows how to bring you to justice for it.  Boom.


----------



## dream66_

Dealing with deific things gets tricky and confusing.


----------



## Felix

You know, it might not be all that good a thing for Ainhorr to wield Heedless: Heedless is very intelligent, and likely knows that if Ainhorr is killed while holding Heedless, the sword is toast due to that pesky phrase in Death Throes. 

So I was thinking, that if the party gains the upper hand in a battle against Ainhorr, wouldn't Heedless challenge him for control and, if he won it, make the balor drop him to the ground?

And it's great to see you posting again Sep!


----------



## Caliber

Out of cuiousity, how did the talk with the Claviger work out across the table?

Cause it certainly came out awesome across the Story Hour.


----------



## grodog

Sep, have you posted any queries on your house rules since your "[Epic] Allowing Spellcraft DC 0 Epic Spells..." post at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58301?

Inquiring archivists want to know


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Two things regarding Epic Spell development that I enforce:

1) Secondary casters in a ritual may suffer backlash equal to no more than half of the backlash sustained by the primary caster.
2) Ritual spells involving more than one participant may not be [Spontaneous]. I quickly determined that this would get very problematic, when I first allowed DC 0 spells to be cast. Furthermore, I had instituted a ‘dead zone’ in the Spellcraft DC range of 1 to 9 – i.e. unless an epic spell is spontaneous (i.e. DC 0), its DC cannot be less than 10. This may seem rather arbitrary, but I felt that it demarcated what were evolving into two quite distinct forms of Epic Magic.

Nonetheless, Dan exceeded himself with his knack for squeezing every drop of potential from the system. 


*Mostin’s Accelerating Ritual of Perceptual Magnification*

1. Mostin, Nwm, Shomei and Mulissu translate to Faerie in order to benefit from the plane’s enhanced magical trait.
2. Shomei casts a triply empowered _endurance_ on herself, Mostin, Mulissu and Nwm, burning 4 x 8th-level slots. Faerie’s trait further empowers and maximizes the spells. Each participant gains a +12 bonus to Constitution – which translates to 126 hps for 21st level characters. They return to Wyre.
3. Nwm casts this spell:

*First Perceptual Transcendence*
Transmutation
*Spellcraft DC:* 11
*Components:* V, S, Ritual
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Area:* 20-ft radius sphere centred on you
*Duration:* 20 hours
*To Develop:* 99,000 gp; 2 days; 3960 XP. Seed: _fortify_ (DC17). Factors: grant additional +62 enhancement bonus to ability score (+124 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from touch to target (+4 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-63 DC), 3 additional casters contributing epic level slots (-57 DC).

All characters within a 20-ft radius circle centred upon the caster gain a +63 enhancement bonus to Intelligence.

4. Nwm casts _heal_ upon himself, Mostin, Mulissu and Shomei, burning 4x7th-   level  slots. ("Effectively, the Green absorbs the backlash.")
5. Mostin casts this spell:

*Second Perceptual Transcendence*
Transmutation
*Spellcraft DC:* 13
*Components:* V, S, Ritual
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Area:* 20-ft radius sphere centred on you
*Duration:* 20 hours
*To Develop:* 117,000 gp; 3 days; 4680 XP. Seed: _fortify_ (DC23). Factors: grant additional +19 insight bonus to ability score (+114 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from touch to target (+4 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-63 DC), 3 additional casters contributing 9th-level slots (-51 DC).

All characters within a 20-ft radius circle centred upon the caster gain a +20 insight bonus to Intelligence.

6. Nwm casts _heal_ on all of those present, burning 4x8th-level slots.
7. Mulissu casts this spell:

*Third Perceptual Transcendence*
Transmutation
*Spellcraft DC:* 13
*Components:* V, S, Ritual
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Area:* 20-ft radius sphere centred on you
*Duration:* 20 hours
*To Develop:* 117,000 gp; 3 days; 4680 XP. Seed: _fortify_ (DC23). Factors: grant additional +19 luck bonus to ability score (+114 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from touch to target (+4 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-63 DC), 3 additional casters contributing 9th-level slots (-51 DC).

All characters within a 20-ft radius circle centred upon the caster gain a +20 luck bonus to Intelligence.

8. Nwm casts _heal_ upon Shomei, burning a 9th-level slot; and two _cure critical wounds_ each and two _cure serious wounds_ each upon himself, Mostin and Mulissu.
9. Shomei casts this spell:

*Fourth Perceptual Transcendence*
Transmutation
*Spellcraft DC:* 13
*Components:* V, S, Ritual
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Area:* 20-ft radius sphere centred on you
*Duration:* 20 hours
*To Develop:* 117,000 gp; 3 days; 4680 XP. Seed: _fortify_ (DC23). Factors: grant additional +19 circumstance bonus to ability score (+114 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from touch to target (+4 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-63 DC), 3 additional casters contributing 9th-level slots (-51 DC).

All characters within a 20-ft radius circle centred upon the caster gain a +20 circumstance bonus to Intelligence.


The net gain – a +123 bonus to Intelligence for four casters – comes at the cost of 7 epic slots, 13 ninth-level slots, 8 eighth-level slots and 4 seventh-level slots. Plus a number of lower level spells.

It adds an obscene +61 to the Save DCs of any spells cast by the Wizards.

It also adds +61 to Knowledge (arcana) checks – which, strangely, is more relevant: Knowledge (arcana) is the requisite skill for apprehending the _web of motes_.


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> The net gain – a +123 bonus to Intelligence for four casters – comes at the cost of 7 epic slots, 13 ninth-level slots, 8 eighth-level slots and 4 seventh-level slots. Plus a number of lower level spells.




I am in awe!!!!     Now I understand why the three wizards were so keen in getting NWM involved in their project and can also comprehend NWMs insistence that the resultant power should only be used for divination. I am waiting anxiously to actually see them use this.


----------



## Mytholder

The hilarious bit will come when they all sit down and play Trivial Pursuit.

Or chat to the Clavinger again.

"What -" said the Clavinger, but she was interrupted by SuperMostin, who knew just what she was going to say.
"As you -" said Mostin, but he was interrupted by the omniscient Clavinger.
"My suspicions did-" said the Clavinger.
"But" said Mostin.
"A-"
"N-"
"!"
"".
.



"Bye."


----------



## Celtavian

*re*

The spell names are very cool, but the mechanics make me chuckle. That is really squeezing for a super-duper intelligence bonus.


----------



## Gez

Mytholder said:
			
		

> "What -" said the Clavinger, but she was interrupted by SuperMostin, who knew just what she was going to say.
> "As you -" said Mostin, but he was interrupted by the omniscient Clavinger.
> "My suspicions did-" said the Clavinger.
> "But" said Mostin.
> "A-"
> "N-"
> "!"
> "".
> .
> 
> 
> 
> "Bye."




Or why the epicness may make some things quite absurd.


----------



## Arken

Why do they have to return to Wyre to cast the spells?
If they were to cast it on another plane couldn't they summon celestials to heal them in addition to Nwm? Or would Nwm not be allowed to let the green 'absorb' the backlash unless they were in Wyre?

Still amazingly super cool though...
Just wondering.


----------



## Salthorae

*healing*

I sure hope that healing is enough for the casters  42d6 is gonna average a little over 140hps or so...ouch! What about healing at the end of the whole process? At that point Nwm seems pretty drained of healing ability. Do they have any contingencies for healing?


----------



## Greybar

> Do they have any contingencies for healing?




Heck, how about contingencies for surviving an attack at that moment after backlash.  Perhaps the super-high intelligence will create a brief realization that will verbalize as: _Oh, Sh*t!_



john
p.s. oh, and in the millenia he has had, do you think that Graz'zt has never thought of augmenting himself thusly for the brief moment necessary to crush an uppity group of mortals?  Just add a hundred or so to each of his physical stats as well as Wisdom (for the Will Save, why not) - sacrifice a bunch of souls and underperforming demons to help fuel it, plus his sanctum's power... who knows?


----------



## Greybar

Hey, I was looking for Rhyxali (who is she again?) and hunted down tleilaxu's Appendix perhaps a brave soul could suggest updates to that appendix?

john


----------



## Arken

I just realised that they could if the wanted have Eadric and Ortwin stand in the area of the spell just for the hell of it, they even have some minor healing abilities...


----------



## Gez

Rhyxali is the demonprincess of shadow demons. She's detailed in the web enhancement for the Book of Vile Darkness.


----------



## Spatula

Arken said:
			
		

> I just realised that they could if the wanted have Eadric and Ortwin stand in the area of the spell just for the hell of it, they even have some minor healing abilities...



And Ortwin would get a rather obscene bonus to his bardic lore ability...


----------



## Cheiromancer

I'd be worried about getting that high an intelligence.  What if there is some aspect of reality that Man Was Not Meant To Know?  You'd suddenly know all about It (whatever It is), and immediately go utterly and irretrievably insane (and probably totally evil, too).

That would be bad!

If they didn't go insane, an interesting project for the wizards to undertake would be to make works of art.  Think of the masterpieces they could produce with a simple fabricate spell!  After all, only one of them can use the Web of Motes at a time, right?  It would be wise for them to otherwise use the time productively.

Is there a formula relating the craft check result to the value of a piece?  If masterwork is DC 20, what would DC 80 be?


----------



## The Lone Badger

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I'd be worried about getting that high an intelligence.  What if there is some aspect of reality that Man Was Not Meant To Know?




Then it's Mostin's job to know it. I mean, something like that would only _encourage_ him to cast it.

Is there any reason Nwm won't let the spell be used against Grazz't?


----------



## Lela

The Lone Badger said:
			
		

> Then it's Mostin's job to know it. I mean, something like that would only _encourage_ him to cast it.
> 
> Is there any reason Nwm won't let the spell be used against Grazz't?



 And insanity is definitally more of a skill than a worry where he's concerned.


----------



## Olive

The Lone Badger said:
			
		

> Is there any reason Nwm won't let the spell be used against Grazz't?




Which spell? The _Graz'zt_ spell? Because he doesn't want a demon price bound within the Green, as he said.


----------



## Greybar

Consider that Nwm will also be in the 20 foot radius.
He isn't used to the expanding intellect feeling, and might be more vulnerable than the others.  To take the opposite position, Nwm's higher Wisdom may make him one of the few who can take it.

Hmm... good ideas folks.  That also could be a good counterbalance to discourage people from following this path.  You could have a general rule that having any physical stat more than 20 away from any other physical stat is likely to result in problems, and ditto for the mental stats.  Think about the mismatches that are implied...

john


----------



## The Lone Badger

Olive said:
			
		

> Which spell? The _Graz'zt_ spell? Because he doesn't want a demon price bound within the Green, as he said.




But they're planning to bind him on another plane.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I've been thinking about epic spells, and I've come to the conclusion that it is not a good idea to let Mostin develop the perceptual transcendence sequence of spells.  

For one, I just searched through the SRD (well, the PHB and the DMG) and I couldn't find any items or spells that give circumstance, luck or insight bonuses to an ability scores.  Inherent bonuses, yes (to a maximum of +5).  Enhancement bonuses, obviously.

And I regard the guidelines in the ELH even more cautiously than I regard the magic item pricing guidelines in the DMG.  They can cause no end of trouble if used as a cook-book by players instead of a resource by DMs.

Of course, there is little doubt that Sepulchrave knows how to challenge players even when a particular interpretation of the rules gives them enormous powers.  I'm just saying that this is setting off alarm bells.


----------



## Roman

You know Chieromancer if any other DM allowed players to develop such a spell I would be highly suspicious, but with Sepulchrave I don't worry one bit. I am sure it will turn out to be amazing!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> I've been thinking about epic spells, and I've come to the conclusion that it is not a good idea to let Mostin develop the perceptual transcendence sequence of spells.




This is an interesting observation - I was in two minds myself about okaying it. They are kind of uber-munchkin. I guess it comes down to the way the DM exercises control in the game, and the way the characters interact.

Philosophically, I tend to prefer plot-driven constraints/controls upon characters, as opposed to mechanical ones, or ones which depend upon DM fiat. And Mostin's rite was designed as a means to interpret the _web of motes_ - not to exercise huge magical power. It simply happened that, mechanically, it also makes his spells almost irresistible.

Nwm's caveat - that it should only be used for divination - works in two ways. First, it conveys the fact that Nwm himself is _very_ nervous about participating in a series of spells which empower three already very dangerous arcanists yet further. It places a kind of moral responsibility upon those involved - which I feel is no bad thing (it's an epic campaign, after all). But it's also a recognition that the mechanics are merely there to explain something that happens in game - they have no real value in and of themself. Dave is very good at not getting sucked into a mechanistic mind-set when he plays.

But even if Mostin had - for example - gone power-mad, what could he do? Translate to Afqithan and kill Ainhorr? Translate to Azzagrat and attempt to kill Graz'zt? (Defeat _mind blank_, penetrate anti-teleportation wards, hope that the Prince isn't in his sanctum, and overcome Graz'zt's SR) Attempt to _Gate_ Graz'zt (who may decide not to come), and then hit him with a _disintegrate?_ Of course, there is nothing that Mostin can do _in_ Wyre itself, without the implicit say-so of the Claviger (another plot driven control, btw.)

The characters' actions do not exist in a void. If Mostin alone were to eliminate Ainhorr, how would Graz'zt react? How would his strategy change? What other powerful entities would suddenly become interested? How would Soneillon react to Mostin and subsequently view him? 

A more long-term concern might be about setting a precedent for the mechanics of epic spells - what is allowable, and what is not. This I will continue to judge on a case-by-case basis - given the context that they are to be used in, and the purpose that they serve.

I guess I feel there are more ways of limiting player choices - when necessary - than just saying 'no.' Don't get me wrong, I have said a flat 'no' to several epic spells that Mostin's player has proposed - sometimes you _do_ have to. But this one is so specific - it requires these four casters knowing these four spells, and sufficient buffing and recuperative magic and 9th/epic level slots available. And all being willing to participate.

Still, the spell sequence _does_ have very big plot development consequences. And nothing that I'd foreseen, either. I like it when that happens.


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> I guess it comes down to the way the DM exercises control in the game, and the way the characters interact.
> 
> Philosophically, I tend to prefer plot-driven constraints/controls upon characters, as opposed to mechanical ones, or ones which depend upon DM fiat. And Mostin's rite was designed as a means to interpret the _web of motes_ - not to exercise huge magical power. It simply happened that, mechanically, it also makes his spells almost irresistible.




Agreed - I am of the same mindset, but since I am nowhere near as good as you at exercising plot-driven constraints, I have to say no more often. 



> Still, the spell sequence _does_ have very big plot development consequences. And nothing that I'd foreseen, either. I like it when that happens.




You realize that now we will all be waiting even more anxiously (if that is even possible) to read what happens?!


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Mostin's rite was designed as a means to interpret the _web of motes_ - not to exercise huge magical power. It simply happened that, mechanically, it also makes his spells almost irresistible.




If its purpose were simply to aid interpretation of the _web of motes_, then it is poorly designed. There is ample precedent that enhancement, luck, insight and circumstance bonuses can be added to skill checks.  Crunching the numbers, why would you choose to add +61 to your checks when you could add +123?

But if part of the intent is to introduce the principle that luck, insight and circumstance bonuses can be applied to ability scores... well, obviously that was a success.  If part of the intent was to ensure that there was a back-up means to make the wizards nigh irresistable- well that was a success too.

In short, I don't think those spells were poorly designed.  But perhaps I am overly cynical and suspicious this morning!

[edit]I've been re-reading this part of the thread- after devising a similar set of spells for Graz'zt- and I realize I was being unfair in my comments.  The _fortify_ seed does not allow bonuses to skills.  So boosting intelligence is really the only way Mostin could come to interpret the _web of motes_, and he really can do that only by allowing different types of bonus.  Sepulchrave's comments on game balance and player trust have sunk in a little more deeply since I wrote the text above.  I still want to re-write the _fortify_ seed, but I am a little humbler about knowing what the best form of it would be.[/edit]


----------



## Noir

*easiest way to kill graz'zt*

since you allow epic spells with dc 0 to be invented on spot, they can kill him with an epic spell that overcomes all his protection and slays him with a 100 percent chance of succes by taking vast amounts of backlash damage and then have nwm reincarnate the character afterwards. it's extreme meta gaming but it should work.


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver

Noir said:
			
		

> since you allow epic spells with dc 0 to be invented on spot, they can kill him with an epic spell that overcomes all his protection and slays him with a 100 percent chance of succes by taking vast amounts of backlash damage and then have nwm reincarnate the character afterwards. it's extreme meta gaming but it should work.




I don't have the ELH at the moment, but I believe that the dice of backlash damaged allowed are capped at twice the caster's level.

Plus, they'd still have to win initiative.


----------



## tleilaxu

Greybar said:
			
		

> Hey, I was looking for Rhyxali (who is she again?) and hunted down tleilaxu's Appendix perhaps a brave soul could suggest updates to that appendix?
> 
> john




the appendix is current up to the very first foray into afthiqan, so a lot has happened since then. i may go back and do a read through of the story and add on to the appendix at some point, then again i may not. personally, i am unsatisfied with my organization of the appendix so if i went back and did it again i'd first have to rearrange everything to satisfy my sense of completeness...


----------



## Lela

> personally, i am unsatisfied with my organization of the appendix so if i went back and did it again i'd first have to rearrange everything to satisfy my sense of completeness...



So, unless you get _really_ board, it isn't going to happen?


----------



## grodog

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> the appendix is current up to the very first foray into afthiqan, so a lot has happened since then. i may go back and do a read through of the story and add on to the appendix at some point, then again i may not. personally, i am unsatisfied with my organization of the appendix so if i went back and did it again i'd first have to rearrange everything to satisfy my sense of completeness...




Hey, that's great tleilaxu!  If you want to discuss reorganization of the appendix sometime, let me know (I'm iscladoc on AIM we could chat there, or in an IRC chatroom):  taxonomies and content mangement/organization are part of my day job!


----------



## Lela

> taxonomies and content mangement/organization are part of my day job!



 *Lela Takes note of that*


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

Boy, that makes for one hefty Contact Other Plane spell, to say the least.

Maybe a superintelligent Ortwin could use the UMD skill to cast COP from a scroll and taunt G. with annoying questions?


----------



## Mytholder

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> If its purpose were simply to aid interpretation of the _web of motes_, then it is poorly designed. There is ample precedent that enhancement, luck, insight and circumstance bonuses can be added to skill checks.  Crunching the numbers, why would you choose to add +61 to your checks when you could add +123?




I was thinking about this. While Knowledge (arcana) is the skill used to manipulate the Web of Motes, maybe Mostin's player is worried that other skills will be needed to interpret the results? What if Mostin can percieve, say, a hyperdimensional entanglement between the motes of Soneillon and Nehael, but lacks the Knowledge (religion) or Knowledge (history) (or hell, Sense Motive) to understand that relationship?


----------



## grodog

Lela said:
			
		

> *Lela Takes note of that*




Grodog takes note of Lela taking note


----------



## Lela

grodog said:
			
		

> Grodog takes note of Lela taking note



 *Lela takes note of grodog taking note of. . .

Nevermind


----------



## the Jester

What's a grodog anyway?


----------



## Gez

Grodog: (noun) Big Canine. From "dog" and french "gros", meaning "big" or "fat".

Or at least, that's how I've always interpreted it.


----------



## grodog

Gez said:
			
		

> Grodog: (noun) Big Canine. From "dog" and french "gros", meaning "big" or "fat".
> 
> Or at least, that's how I've always interpreted it.




LOL.  Well, that's not quite accurate, Gez 

Grohe, my surname, is German.  I have no idea what it may or may not mean in German, but that's only somewhat germane to 'grodog' anyway.  A friend in college christened me as grodog, though she didn't really have any particular meaning in mind (we later tried to figure out the inspiration, and she just said that it came to her).  

My brothers both also received the same nickname in college, so it seems to just go with Grohe.  

As to whether I'm fat or not, you decide:  http://www.greyhawkonline.com/grodog/pic.html

edit:  hmmm, hope I didn't sound persnickety, that wasn't my intent


----------



## Moleculo

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Is there a formula relating the craft check result to the value of a piece?  If masterwork is DC 20, what would DC 80 be?




It just means they can craft at super speeds, ie at like 160gp worth of material in a week. So you could outfit a small army on your own in a few weeks. It would be like a swordmaker crafting an exquisite katana in 2 weeks, or a normal longsword in a day on your off time. hehe kinda nutty.


----------



## Lela

Moleculo said:
			
		

> It just means they can craft at super speeds, ie at like 160gp worth of material in a week. So you could outfit a small army on your own in a few weeks. It would be like a swordmaker crafting an exquisite katana in 2 weeks, or a normal longsword in a day on your off time. hehe kinda nutty.



 Or the work is considered so good that others will pay a lot for it.  Such as if your decoritive touch were stunning and some patron decided you were worth the cash.

 It's just how much money you can make at a given craft.  Whatever ways you, or your DM, can think of to make that happen is fine.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Hey Sepulchrave - if you get a chance for a quick update, here's something I've noticed: Contundor, Eadric's Mount, is a Bad Ass (tm).



> Contundor, Eadric's Mount
> Large Magical Beast w/ Half-Celestial Template; HD 12d8+60; hps 126; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Speed 50 ft; AC 22 (+11 Natural, +2 Dex, -1 Size); Attack: BAB: +12/+12/+7; +20/+20/+15 (2 Hooves, Bite) Dmg: 1d6+8 (hoof) or 1d4 +4 (bite), SV (as Eadric) Fort +18, Ref +11, Will +13; AL LG; *Str 26, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 11, Wis 17, Cha 10* .
> 
> Languages: Common, Celestial
> 
> Skills: Listen +17, Spot +17, Wilderness Lore +9, Swim +14, Jump +14, *Knowledge (Planes) +2*
> 
> Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Track.
> 
> Paladin's Mount Special Abilities: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Share Saving Throws, Command, Spell Resistance +20.
> 
> Half Celestial Abilities: 1/day at 12th level: Bless, Aid, Detect Evil, Cure Serious Wounds, Neutralize Poison, *Holy Smite*, Remove Disease, Dispel Evil, *Holy Word*; 3/day: Protection from Evil. Immune to acid, cold, disease and electricity, +4 on saves vs. poison; at will: Light.



He's got better stats that most PCs I have played, and some powerful abilities (that never seem to be used in any of the stories). And where did a horse learn about the Planes?

I believe you mentioned there was a tale behind Eadric acquiring this mighty steed. Care to relate it - not in detail - just the gist?


----------



## Lord_Fergus

A question.. I have noticed that Eadric and his steed both have the Half-Celestial template but neither has a fly speed.  I have heard nothing about wings on either.  Have you ruled that Half-Celestials do not gain wings and fly? I may have missed it somewhere - could someone enlighten me?  Thanks!


----------



## Roman

No, I cannot quite imagine Eadric with wings...


----------



## grodog

Hey Sep, some of the classes mentioned in the PR for Green Ronin's Medieval Player's Manual look pretty applicable to Wyre.  I thought you might want to take a look: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79132


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Here's a devil. Ahem.

I retain lots of 3.0 spell-like abilities for fiends, so they're a little bit nastier than the stock 3.5 versions. Sobel's built using the elite array, fully advanced and then with 6 fighter levels slapped on top. I love the way that you can customize monsters in 3rd edition.


*Sobel, Lieutenant of Furcas* 

Advanced erinyes fighter 6; CR 19; medium outsider (baatezu, evil, lawful, extraplanar); HD 18d8+108 plus 6d10+36; hp 254; Init +14; Spd 30ft., fly 50 ft. (good); AC 28, touch 20, flatfooted 18; Base Atk +22; Grp +26; Atk +27 melee (1d8+5/19-20, _+1 cold iron longsword_) or +39 ranged (1d8+11 +1d6 fire, _+4 flaming burst composite longbow_ (+4 Str Bonus) or +32 ranged (rope); Full Atk: +27/+22/+17/+12 melee (1d8+5/19-20, _+1 cold iron longsword_) or +39/+34/+29/+24 ranged (1d8+11 +1d6 fire, _+4 flaming burst composite longbow_ (+4 Str Bonus) or +32 ranged (rope); SA Entangle, Spell-like abilities, _summon baatezu_; SQ Damage reduction 5/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 20, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing; SV Fort +22 Ref +23 Will +18; AL LE; Str 18 Dex 30 Con 23 Int 18 Wis 20 Cha 25.
_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +26, Diplomacy +36, Escape Artist +27 (+29 rope bonds), Hide +30, Knowledge (the planes) +31, Knowledge (religion) +24, Listen +25, Move Silently +30, Ride +28, Search +24, Sense Motive +31, Spot +25, Survival +23 (+25 tracking, +25 on other planes), Use Rope +24 (+26 with bindings); Dodge (B), Far Shot, Improved Critical (longbow), Improved Initiative, Improved Precise Shot, Manyshot, Mobility (B), Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Quick Draw, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Shot on the Run, Weapon Focus (longbow), Weapon Specialization (longbow).


The erinyes Sobel is the lieutenant and aide-de-camp of Furcas, Count of Rhetoric. Appointed to the position by Dispater, she acts as a check on the schemes of her liege-lord, whilst nonetheless retaining both his respect and even – to a degree – his confidence. Her skill as an archer is without peer outside of Hell's aristocracy, and her consummate diplomatic savvy has enabled her to maintain the appearance of devotion to Furcas, Dispater, and the Hells in general, without seeming to draw any distinction between the three. Sobel has distinguished herself on the field of battle against celestials, demons and other devils alike.

Sobel's duties revolve primarily around the ordering of Furcas's legions, the vetting and appointment of potential candidates to positions of responsibility, and the communication of sensitive information to Dispater himself – in the past Furcas has been less than entirely loyal to the First Lord of Dis. Her relations with other important magnates of Hell's second layer are cool and businesslike, although her patience with Titivilus is limited and her rivalry with Arioth the Lioness – the chief of Dispater's bodyguards – is well known. Respected for her martial prowess and straightforward, no-nonsense approach in battle, but admired for her competence in the political sphere, Sobel is recognized by Dis as one of the Iron City's greatest assets. 

In her natural form, Sobel is tall and slender, appearing more slightly built than most erinyes devils. Her manner is calm and confident, and even in the heat of battle she retains her composure. Sobel is somewhat stoical in disposition. She regards the indulgences of many of Hell's middle-ranking aristocracy as effete, and the pursuit of transient pleasures as a waste of energy and resources. She is an excellent rider, and will generally be encountered mounted upon a nightmare of large size. Sobel tends to shun both her rope and melee combat, preferring to engage foes from a distance with her bow or spell-like abilities. Her natural attacks, as well as any weapon she wields are treated as evil-aligned and lawful aligned for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction,

*Entangle (Ex):* Sobel carries a stout rope, 50 feet long, that entangles opponents of any size as an _animate rope_ spell (caster level 16th). Sobel can hurl her rope 30 feet with no range penalty.

*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _animate dead, charm monster_ (DC21), _desecrate, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _invisibility_ (self only), _major image_ (DC 20), _polymorph self, produce flame, unholy blight_ (DC21). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Baatezu (Sp):* Once per day, Sobel can attempt to summon 2d10 lemures or 1d4 bearded devils with a 50% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* Sobel continuously uses true seeing, as the spell (caster level 14th).


_Possessions: +1 cold iron longsword, +4 flaming burst composite longbow_ (+4 Str Bonus), _gloves of dexterity +6, greater bracers of archery_.


----------



## Olive

I had never before noticed that they lost spell like abilities in 3.5. I guess that's to keep the CR the same while uping HD to make them more likely to survive... Hmm. Maybe a greater version of each class, with the extra Sp and the new HD?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

My interpretation of Kostchtchie, one of my favourite 1e demon lords.


*Kostchtchie, Lord of the Ice Waste* 

Demon Lord; CR 27; medium outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar, tanar'ri); HD 30d8+390; hp 525; Init +9; Spd 30ft; AC 35, touch 15, flatfooted 30; Base Atk +30; Grp +45; Atk +50 melee (2d6+27/19-20x3, _large +5 cold iron marrowcrushing warhammer_); Full Atk: +50/+45/+40/+35 melee (2d6+27/19-20x3, _large +5 cold iron marrowcrushing warhammer_); SA Oversized weapon, rage, spell-like abilities, _summon demon, summon giants_; SQ Damage reduction 15/cold iron and good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold, electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 35, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing; SV Fort +30 Ref +22 Will +24; AL CE; Str 41 Dex 20 Con 36 Int 22 Wis 24 Cha 21.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +38, Concentration +46, Hide +38, Intimidate +40, Knowledge (local, abyss) +39, Knowledge (planes) +39, Jump +48, Listen +48, Move Silently +38, Ride +38, Search +39, Sense Motive +40, Spot +48; Cleave, Great Cleave, Devastating Critical (large warhammer), Improved Critical (large warhammer), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Overwhelming Critical (large warhammer), Power Attack, Ruinous Rage, Terrifying Rage, Weapon Focus (large warhammer).


Kostchtchie, Lord of the Ice Waste, is a brutal, hulking monster, renowned for his uncontrollable outbursts of cruelty and violence, and loathed even by other demons. He appears as a bald-headed, grotesquely muscled humanoid with bushy eyebrows and lame, bandy legs which seem incapable of supporting his weight. His skin is a sickly yellow colour, and his eyes are black slits. Kostchtchie dresses in filthy untanned hides and furs won from various nameless Abyssal beasts.

In the complex arena of demonic politics, Kostchtchie is held in low esteem by many subtler Abyssal magnates, who regard him as vulgar and stupid. Graz'zt, however, has carefully cultivated an alliance with Kostchtchie which closely resembles a master-servant relationship. The Prince of Azzagrat has long recognized Kostchtchie's use as a tool to be exploited, and has lavished gifts upon the Lord of the Ice Waste in order to secure the use of Kostchtchie's giant servitors in various campaigns.

The Ice Waste, where Kostchtchie makes his abode is a bleak, frigid wilderness of mountains, crags and ravines, sparsely inhabited by monsters over whom Kostchtchie exercises precarious control. Most lair in subterranean complexes carved from rock and ice, although Kostchtchie himself dwells within a citadel carved from the living ice between two great peaks. He is served by frost giant sorcerers and numerous lesser demons – notably bar-lgura – who somehow identify with their crippled lord. Kostchtchie is always attended by two fiendish leucrotta of the largest size, and an Abyssal white wyrm serves as his steed in battle. On the fringes of his domain, terrible cold-born entities – sometimes allies, more often enemies – slumber uneasily, held at bay by Kostchtchie's brute power, or the sorceries of those who serve him.


*Combat*

Kostchtchie is a straightforward opponent, preferring to engage his foes directly with physical force rather than using guile or his spell-like powers. If opponents seem warded, he will first target them with _greater dispel magic_ before raging and setting about them with his warhammer. Despite his ferocity, Kostchtchie is a coward and will not hesitate to flee if an encounter is going against him, covering his escape with _summoned_ demons or giants.

*Oversized Weapon (Ex):* Kostchtchie wields a great, two-handed warhammer (big enough for large creatures) without penalty.

*Devastating Critical (Ex):* If Kostchtchie scores a critical hit on an opponent with his hammer they must make a Fortitude save (DC 40) or die instantly. 

*Rage:* Six times per day, Kostchtchie can fly into a rage for up to 18 rounds. The following changes are in effect for as long as Kostchtchie rages: AC 33; hp 645; Grp +49 melee; Atk +54 melee; Full Atk +54/+49/+44/+39 melee; SV Fort +34, Will +28; Str 49, Con 44; Jump +52.  The saving throw DC against his devastating critical increases to 44. Whilst raging, any enemy viewing Kostchtchie must make a Will saving throw opposed by Kostchtchie's Intimidate check or become panicked if they have less than 30 HD or shaken if they have from 31 to 60 HD. Whilst in a rage, Kostchtchie ignores the hardness of any object which he strikes, and applies double his Strength bonus for the purpose of any Strength check made to break an object with sudden force rather than by dealing normal damage. Kostchtchie is not winded when his rage ends.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will— _deeper darkness, desecrate, dispel good_ (DC 20), _dominate monster_ (DC 24), _greater dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _unhallow, unholy aura_ (DC 23); 1/day—_blasphemy_ (DC 22), _bestow greater curse_ (DC 23), _harm_ (DC 21). Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Summon Demon (Sp):* Twice per day, Kostchtchie can automatically summon 4d10 dretches, 2d4 bar-lguras, 1d4 hezrous, or one nalfeshnee. This ability is the equivalent  of a 9th-level spell.

*Summon Giants (Sp):* Three times per day, Kostchtchie can automatically summon 1d4 fiendish frost giants. This ability is the equivalent of a 9th-level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* Kostchtchie has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell (caster level  20th). 

Skills: Kostchtchie has a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.


----------



## grodog

Thanks, as always Sep, for further infernal and demonaic conversions! 

Has Dan created any new epic spells that we haven't seen yet?


----------



## Ruined

Wow (as always).

Just out of sheer curiosity, what does the marrowcrushing descriptor on his warhammer mean? Haven't seen it before, so I was wondering if it was from a sourcebook I'm missing.


----------



## the Jester

Ruined, Marrowcrushing is from the BoVD.  iirc, it deals con damage.


----------



## Roman

the Jester said:
			
		

> Ruined, Marrowcrushing is from the BoVD.  iirc, it deals con damage.




Ouch!!!!


----------



## Celtavian

*Whoa...*

Those are some nasty tough enemies for Eadric and the bunch.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Showed these to my players.  Now they want to play an epic game.  Yikes!


----------



## grodog

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Showed these to my players.  Now they want to play an epic game.  Yikes!




LOL!  You've got some gutsy players BG


----------



## Sepulchrave II

My notes regarding Graz'zt were - like much of my life - confused and disorganized. Some areas had been developed in detail, others were jotted notes, some were thoughts that I hadn't gotten around to writing down. They formed a skeleton around which events would unfold. This will occupy several posts - I'll post a section at a time as it becomes organized. I'll try to answer any questions regarding this stuff.


(The entry for Graz'zt reads):


*Graz'zt:* Demon. According to Orthodoxy, a fallen seraph, and one of the thirteen Princes of Demondom. Abyssal magnate of the first order. Also called Vaz'zht, the Ebon Lord, Lord of the Triple Realm, Lord of the Lamiae, and the Dark Prince. Graz'zt is reckoned an arch-fiend by most scholars of the Fallen. As one of the Stricken, his celestial name is no longer spoken.

Numerous conflicting myths surround Graz'zt. In Shûth, he is considered one of the _bhíti_ – primordial fears which emanate from _Bralaiah_, the principle of dissolution. Irrenites regard Graz'zt as one of the _Dolours_ – an order of dark celestials amongst whom Rhyxali, Elazalag and possibly Socothbenoth are also numbered: he is constituted of the first and second principles. Urgic demonology – although scant on details with regard to Graz'zt in general – places Graz'zt close in kinship with Palamabron and Belial.

Graz'zt makes his abode in the Infinite Abyss in Azzagrat (also called Degrazatz or Mezzafgraduum), three mutually coterminous planes usually numbered 45, 46 and 47, although some sources place him close either to planes 121 or 333 or 366 or even, archaically, layer 399. It may be that Azzagrat has moved with the passing of time, or that ancient truths have been replaced by newer ones. Like other powerful fiends Graz'zt has, over the course of aeons, bound his demesne to his will. Azzagrat responds to his thoughts and mood, such that the lansdcape changes to accommodate his desires. Beyond the city concourses of Zelatar – where the streets steam, and every tower is blackened by the acid which falls from the sky at Graz'zt's whim – the  landscape is bleak, and the earth often erupts in paroxysm, reflecting the mood of its ruler.

There are many points of connection between the three planes of Azzagrat, and large areas of them are coextant. In these regions Graz'zt's perception – and that of many of his servants – stretches into all three realms simultaneously through the use of _true seeing_. Zelatar exists primarily on the 45th and 46th layer, whereas the numerous abyssal mansions which house powerful vassals or favoured concubines exist on the 47th layer, in proximity to the Argent Palace. The city is a sprawling, multidimensional nexus with portals connecting to a dozen other Abyssal realms. It is inhabited by fiends, half-fiends, degenerate feys and ten million other evil creatures who sell, steal, kill, exploit, indulge and feed. They dwell in pits or in soaring towers, or upon pilons of rock.

The Ebon Lord wages war with Orcus – a conflict which has persisted for countless ages. Their armies ravage many of the planes which lie between their respective Abyssal realms. Other powerful demons are either aligned with Graz'zt or opposed to him, and many more form a huge, shifting tapestry of alliances which changes on an hourly basis. Graz'zt also wars with Fraz-Urb'luu (although no real offensive has occurred for millennia), with the succubus-queen Soneillon, with Baphomet and with Yeenoghu. 

Graz'zt most important servitors are mariliths and succubi, although he holds numerous other demons and monsters in thrall. A single balor, Ainhorr, serves him in the capacity of steward and majordomo. He once counted others in his train, but they are lost or slain.

Graz'zt is said to visit his cultists with a _simulacrum_, thus circumventing the Celestial Interdict. Correspondences include the following triplicities: the materials charcoal, basalt and silver; the herbs henbane, nettle and mandrake; the colours of black, indigo and blue; the principles of eroticism, secrecy and pain; and the numbers six, seven and seventeen. The star Ashva is linked to his cycle – he will arrive in his full power if conjured when Ashva culminates over Jeshat.


*Graz'zt, his Sevants and his Allies*

Court favour in Azzagrat is transient at best. Nontheless, certain noteworthy entities retain positions of influence:

1) Ainhorr, an advanced (32HD) balor and Graz'zt's majordomo
2) The marilith Merniem (Rog7), a current favourite. Merniem is sly and manipulative – even by demonic standards
3) The marilith Chenez (Ftr8), a general in the war against Orcus. Chenez is a brilliant strategist. 
4) The marilith Tefrut (Sor12), an advisor and occasional lover. Graz'zt – suspicious of sorcerer-demonesses – is wary of her potential.
5) The marilith Hirmis (Blk7), a champion on the demiplane called _Tirche_ – territory disputed with Yeenoghu
6) The marilith Zhequei (Sor6/Loremaster7), the recorder. She keeps her own counsel in most matters.
7) The marilith Kholou (Rog10) – Graz'zt's mistress of ceremonies
8) The marilith Naihveh (Ftr 8), who commands the palace guard of deathglancers – elite advanced bodaks created by the Prince
9) The marilith Seniq (Ftr 9), currently in disfavour, but too useful and dangerous to ignore
10) The marilith Teshlien (Rog12), who coordinates intelligence for Graz'zt. She employs many succubi, as well as kelvezu, babau, shadow demons and quasits
11) The marilith Elschu (Blk 5), who leads Graz'zt's forces on the demiplane of Yutuf against a race of humans and their protector-spirits
12) The marilith Asyat (Ftr3), lieutenant of Chenez
13) The marilith Iedhut, a captain in the wars with Orcus
14) The mariliths Hebalt, Kasbiet, Sulmeht, Mezfrut, Mulzmi, Tiqiz and Sojiq – the seven captains currently assigned to Afqithan
15) The marilith Sabune, constable of Zelatar
16) The marilith Xerpit, Theshlien's chief advisor
17) Megual, a kelvezu spy (Asn9) who reports only to Graz'zt
18) The kelvezu Cociz (Asn6) and Dramalaz (Rog6), who oversee a small cadre of spies and assassins. They are appointed to the demiplane of Afqithan, and to monitor the activities of Teshlien
19) Trakkao, Graz'zt's gaoler – an advanced (30 HD) nalfeshnee
20) The nalfeshnee Alacho (Exp12). He determines the relative usefulness of condemned souls
21) The nalfeshnees Reritheltis (25HD), Hulhudrot (24HD), Toriptuch (24HD), Ghorolimedret (24HD), Romilutuko (22HD) and Chamisoroptos (22HD). They govern a variety of problematic conquered worlds.
22) The glabrezu Surab (Sor8/Fiend of Possession6). Exacting and methodical, Surab is a possessor with few equals. Numerous succubi serve under him.
23) The succubi Camosiel (Rog5/Sor12) and Cathalihel (Rog3/Duelist10), whose services Graz'zt has recently procured. They always operate as a unit. Teshlien is suspicious of them both.
24) The succubus Ilistet (Rog3/Blk10), Graz'zt's herald. She rides a fiendish wyvern of gigantic size 
25) The succubus Melihaen (Rog5/Asn8), highly favoured
26) The succubus Cemdrei the Subtle (Ftr16), renowned for precision with both her blade and her voice 
27) The succubus Velit (Brd9/Fiend of Corruption6). She specializes in the seduction of mortals. Nehael's former taskmistress. 
28) The succubus Hezelim (Rog5/Fiend of Corruption3). Velit's subordinate.
29) The succubus Nathi (Rog9), who poses as a prophetess on the world of Kulkis
30) The succubus Hejiel (Rog4/Horizon Walker10). Hejiel is a spy who operates from Hell to Limbo. She possesses an _amulet of the planes_
31) Uort, a champion on the plane of _Sisperi_. A ferocious babau (Rog3/Blk15), he leads an army of demons in the wars fought against a failing race of benign quasi-deities named the _Nireem_. Uort has slain three godlings.
32) Khro, an enormous (40HD) goristro who lounges at the gate together with Huv, an advanced (30HD) vrock 
33) The arcanaloth Tholhaluk (Sor 10), who commands a host of daemonic mercenaries. Xerulko's successor.
34) The vampire Yaugot (Ftr18) – a great warrior from the world of Terkunuteng
35) The sidhe-cambion Toulamouvi (Sor16)
36) The Lamia Lursezume (Brd13), who has perfected the art of making souls scream melodically
37) Serlimendou, a sidhe-cambion (Ftr15). She carries a great mace. 
38) Ruuz, a human cambion (Ftr8/Blk9). He is ill-tempered and brutish.
39) Irqet, a human cambion (Sor18). Sister of Ruuz. She wields a _staff of power_
40) Sitraan, a Loquai noble and mercenary captain (Ftr15)
41) Theroez, a human cambion (Rog14/Asn6). She has murdered seventeen virtuous kings and queens


Other entities are also involved – to one degree or another – in the affairs of Azzagrat. These include:

1) The Demon Prince Pazuzu, an occasional visitor to whom hospitality is never wisely declined. Pazuzu is always accompanied by six huge advanced balors, plus other members of his aerial court
2) Chepez, a vicious succubus-princess (Bbn17) from a layer of feral demons two hundred circles away. Her animalistic nature fascinates Graz'zt
3) Sabuten, a death knight (Ex-Paladin2/Blk10/Ur-Priest10). Sabuten is one of the despised messengers of Orcus, and wields enormous power in Thanatos. Graz'zt treats him with great caution
4) The Demon Lord Kostchtchie. Staunch ally and Lord of the 23rd layer.
5) The Demon Lord Verin. Considered less loyal than previously, although still influential
6) Sirchade, a rebel Duke of Hell who curries favour with Graz'zt
7) Sumeltiz, the kelvezu (Rog8) ambassador of Socothbenoth
8) Anphalot, the Salamander Queen (Blk11). She consults frequently with Graz'zt – Anphalot is engaged in a war with Azer on a fiery demiplane
9) Hocruh, a ha-naga. She is a recent arrival, and under great scrutiny
10) The fire wyrd Usheesh (Sor5) – she is held by a _binding_ in a crevice of ice. Graz'zt occasionally requires her prognostications
11) Suudjut, a powerful balor (30HD). Graz'zt is attempting to woo him
12) The arcanaloth Melsutuk (Sor8). He covets Graz'zt's library
13) Aelshet, a succubus (Rog15) and spy for Orcus. Graz'zt feeds her strategic misinformation
14) Theilere, an otherwise unremarkable succubus who has somehow acquired a spark of godhood. Graz'zt seeks to find a way to liberate the spark and assimilate it – it carries the portfolio of death and magic
15) The ultroloth Sêku. It acts as a broker for various daemonic mercenaries
16) The marilith Ulsuth (Ftr4). She seeks patronage
17) Mazikreen, an autonomous succubus-queen (Rog23). Her speed and stealth are legendary. Graz'zt is somewhat smitten with her, but she has been unresponsive to his advances
18) Lillake, another succubus-queen (Sor21). An occasional ally who has recently withdrawn her support for Graz'zt, but who is still cordially received 
19) Sithchee, a succubus (Rog4/Asn12) ambassador of the Demon Queen Alrunes
20) Draab, a lich (Wiz22) who rules the demiplane of Sulubda. He controls an army of wights and with Graz'zt's aid is attempting to annex another demiplane called Chernul.
21) Meshmu, a four-headed marilith-queen (Sor 18) who rules a layer known as Nasmarume. Meshmu is very dangerous. Graz'zt carefully courts her support. 
22) Jhout – the so-called "Quasit-king" (Rog7/Sor14). Far wickeder than his size might suggest
23) Irtiz, a babau trafficker in secrets (Rog 14)
24) The Shator Louagh (Sor10)
25) Irepsode, the soul merchant. A night hag (Rog2/Soul Eater10)


*The Roles of the Demons in Graz'zt's Kingdom*

1) Graz'zt retains one balor, his majordomo Ainhorr
2) Mariliths generally act in the capacity of strategists, generals and captains. More infrequently, they adopt the roles of temptresses, diplomats, enforcers, scholars and agents of retribution. There are perhaps fifty whose names are known – only around half of them will be 'favoured' at any given time
3) Kelvezu fill the role of spies, infiltrators, assassins and torturers. Their exact numbers are unknown, but there are probably fewer kelvezu than mariliths
4) Nalfeshnees fulfill several roles. Forty of them are deputed overseers – administering various conquered worlds in Graz'zt's name. A handful are superintendants of the jails, a dozen serve as Ainhorr's bodyguard, and several doom the souls of those who arrive in Azzagrat. Others form a flexible body of extra muscle which Graz'zt can assign to difficult areas. In all, at least a hundred nalfeshnees serve Graz'zt directly
5) Glabrezu act as seducers, enforcers and go-betweens, tempting mortals and lesser demons alike with the promises of power. They coordinate the activities of Graz'zt's succubi upon the Material Plane, and are – next to succubi – the demon most frequently called by _planar bindings_. The names of more than two thousand glabrezu in service to Graz'zt are recorded
6) Goristroi act as door-wards, _gate_-wards, super-heavy assault troops, or as bastions around which lesser demons rally. Their weak minds make them easily controlled by more intelligent demons – which suits Graz'zt well
7) Jariliths are not tolerated by Graz'zt – he finds them utterly intractable
8) Hezrou serve as sergeants, attempting the near-impossible task of coordinating the dretch. There are many thousands of them.
9) Bebiliths prowl the wastes of Azzagrat, countless miles from Zelatar. Graz'zt prefers to keep them there.
10) Vrocks are retained in dozens of flocks, each numbering several hundred. Most are deployed in the capacity of aerial medium cavalry in the wars with Orcus. Graz'zt is not known to favour them
11) Chasme comprise the bulk of Graz'zt's aerial forces, roaming the skies in flights over many contested Abyssal layers
12) Zovvuts – a species created by Orcus – are extinct within Azzagrat
13) Palrethees act as herders of damned souls, or occasionally as messengers to more powerful demons. Graz'zt considers palrethees to be ignoble and prefers that they are confined to mundane tasks. 
14) Shadow demons serve the Ebon Lord in small numbers. They are thought to number only a few hundred. They specialize in intelligence-gathering. Graz'zt detests them, but acknowledges their usefulness
15) Babau exist in cadres of twenty to thirty, accomplishing stealthy assaults and assassinations which do not require the expertise of the kelvezu. Graz'zt is reluctant to deploy them as infantry, as they are valuable and less numerous than he would prefer
16) Succubi are amongst the most influential of Graz'zt's servants, and thousands seek to sway his mood with their obvious charms. They are deployed as aerial support, scouts, messengers, spies, infiltrators, temptresses, assassins, corrupters and manipulators. Many have achieved considerable notoriety and power. 
17) Bar-Lgura are used as shock troops, and are the most numerous of the minor demons retained by Graz'zt
18) Rutterkins, jovocs, quasits and dretch – considered 'least' demons in Graz'zt's scheme – exist in great hordes and swarms throughout his hegemony. The numbers of dretch are _vast_.


----------



## Rackhir

Sepulchrave II, Wulf has started a thread on actually printing and selling some of the more popular story hours as Print on Demand Books. So here's a link to the thread, since it is something that many people have brought up. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80218

Since your's is one of the story hours most likely to have demand to get printed (I believe), it wouldn't hurt if you posted your thoughts on the subjects or at least contacted Wulf about it.


----------



## Olive

Oh lordy that is a good way to think about that stuff.

Do you use other non-WotC sources for monsters? _Armies of the Abyss/The Book of Fiends_ for example?


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave that is amazing detail! I don't think your PCs realize what they are up against.


----------



## DanMcS

Cool demon rundown.  I usually don't think in terms of categorizing the forces available to a given demon lord, since they're so vast, but I guess when your PCs are powerful enough to take out a significant chunk of them at a go, you have to be exhaustive so you know what's left 

Quick question for anybody: what book do kelvezu live in?  I checked my 3e MM, Manual of the Planes, and BoVD, but didn't spot them.  I even looked at my 2e planescape MMs, they weren't in there either.

I don't even recognize the demon types "jarilith", "zovvut", or "palrethee", anybody got a cite on those too?


----------



## the Jester

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Quick question for anybody: what book do kelvezu live in?  I checked my 3e MM, Manual of the Planes, and BoVD, but didn't spot them.  I even looked at my 2e planescape MMs, they weren't in there either.
> 
> I don't even recognize the demon types "jarilith", "zovvut", or "palrethee", anybody got a cite on those too?




I think all those are in the 3e MM2- though there might be one or two in the 3e FF.  Both are excellent books.


----------



## Mephistopheles

the Jester said:
			
		

> I think all those are in the 3e MM2- though there might be one or two in the 3e FF.  Both are excellent books.




They're all in 3E MM2.


----------



## Gez

For those wanting to know where these demon come from...

Monster Manual
Babau _(v 3.5 only)_
Balor
Bebilith
Dretch
Glabrezu
Hezrou
Marilith
Nalfeshnee
Quasit
Retriever _(not a real demon, but a construct)_
Succubus
Vrock

Monster Manual II
Abyssal Maw
Abyssal Ravager
Abyssal Skulker
Jarilith
Jovoc
Kelvesu
Palrathee
Zovvut

Fiend Folio
Alkilith
Blood Fiend _(Not a real demon, but an undead.)_
Klurichir
Maurezhi
Myrmyxicus
Skulvyn
Wastrilith

Monsters of Faerun
Ghour
Yochlol

Manual of the Planes
Armanite
Goristro
Uridezu

Book of Vile Darkness
Babau
Bar-lgura
Chasme
Manes
Rutterkin
Shadow Demon

Underdark
Baphitaur

Ghostwalk
Artaaglith

You'll notice no demon from the Fiend Folio is mentionned in Sep's post above, however a Klurichir was seen in the Battle of Throile.


----------



## Olive

Gez said:
			
		

> You'll notice no demon from the Fiend Folio is mentionned in Sep's post above, however a Klurichir was seen in the Battle of Throile.




Wasn't it only mentioned when Mostin was demonstrating verious _shapechange_ forms? Maybe the demons themselves don't exist!


----------



## grodog

Excellent materials Sep!  I can't wait to read more.  Do you have this level of detail on Graz'zt because he's the main foe of the Wyre campaign?  What about other demon lords, devils, daemon masters, etc.?  

You've re-inspired me to work on my own demonic writings.  Thanks, as always, for sharing your game world and fun with us!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

So this is the final Graz'zt, modified to 3.5-ish. Changes to previous versions include making the _archfiend qualities_ (Su) instead of (Sp), skill synergies (including epic synergies) and feat-tweaking. And his gear.

I agonized over the decision of whether to allow Graz'zt a Spellcraft-enhancing item or not, but finally said 'yes' - I wanted his amulet to have significant powers, and that is one of them. Note that I use the epic calculations of value for skill-enhancing items with a bonus higher than +30: I'm not sure whether this is canonical, but it seems sensible. +30 becomes an effective upper limit.


*GRAZ’ZT(Demon Prince)*

*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri)*
*Hit Bice:* 36d8 +324 (486hp)
*Initiative:* +14
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*Armour Class:* 45 (-1 size, +10 Dex, +6 insight, +13 natural, +7 shield), touch 25, flat-footed 35
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +36/+48
*Attack:* _+5 acidic burst keen unholy bastard sword_ +48 melee (2d8 +13/15-20 plus 1d6 acid plus 1 vile)
*Full Attack:* _+5 acidic burst keen unholy bastard sword_ +48/+43/+38/+33 melee (2d8 +13/15-20 plus 1d6 acid plus 1 vile)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* _Fear_, spell-like abilities, spells, _summon tanar'ri_
*Special Qualities:* Archfiend qualities, damage reduction 20/cold iron and good and epic, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, immunity to electricity and poison, item master, resistance to acid 10 cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 38, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +29, Ref +32, Will +26
*Abilities:* Str 26, Dex 30, Con 28, Int 35, Wis 22, Cha 49
*Skills:* Balance +53, Bluff +58, Concentration +48, Diplomacy +66, Disguise +58 (+60 acting), Gather Information +58, Hide +49, Intimidate +62, Jump +51, Knowledge (Arcana) +51, Knowledge (History) +51, Knowledge (Religion) +51, Knowledge (The Planes) +51, Listen +45, Move Silently +49, Search +51, Sense Motive +45, Spellcraft +85, Spot +45, Tumble +53
*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Dark Speech, Epic Spellcasting, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Improved Critical (bastard sword), Improved Initiative, Power Attack,  Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_greater dispel magic_), Spellcasting Harrier, Vile Martial Strike (bastard sword), Violate Spell-Like Ability (_wretched blight_), Weapon Focus (bastard sword).

*Environment:* Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization:* Graz’zt plus 6 lamias, succubi or mariliths
*Challenge Rating:* 30 
*Treasure:* Nonstandard (see below)
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* –
*Level Adjustment:* – 


*Fear (Su):* With a sneer and a word (free action), Graz’zt can invoke a _fear_ effect (Will DC 47 negates) at will. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _blasphemy, charm monster, damning darkness, darkbolt, deeper darkness, demand, desecrate, detect good, detect law, detect thoughts, discern location, eyebite, insanity, Graz’zt’s long grasp, greater dispel magic, magic missile, mass charm, mirror image, suggestion, telekinesis, teleport without error, tongues_ (self only), _unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight, wall of iron, water breathing, wretched blight_. 2/day – _baleful polymorph, dominate monster, polymorph any object_; 1/day – _disintegrate, trap the soul, shapechange, veil_. Save DCs are 29 + spell level.

*Spells:* Graz’zt casts spells as a 24th level sorcerer (6/10/10/9/9/9/9/8/8/8 per day; save DC 29 + spell level). Spells known: 0 – _acid splash, arcane mark, daze, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, no light, prestidigitation, slash tongue_; 1st –  _corrosive grasp,  darklight, identify, know protections, nether trail_; 2nd – _obscure object, whispering wind, unheavened, sap strength, sadism_; 3rd –  _arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, glimpse of truth, haste_; 4th – _bestow curse, dimensional anchor, polymorph, scrying_; 5th – _call nightmare, dismissal, imprison possessor, permanency_; 6th – _acid storm, gate seal, snare astral traveller_; 7th –  _forcecage, simulacrum, vision_; 8th –  _binding, horrid wilting, symbol of death_; 9th –  _astral projection, gate, wail of the banshee_.

*Epic Spells:* See below for Graz'zt's epic spells.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* Graz’zt regains lost hit points at the rate of 5 per round. Fast healing does not allow Graz’zt to regrow or reattach lost body parts.

*Item Master (Ex):* Graz’zt can use any magic item, even spell completion items such as wands and scrolls.

*Summon Tanar’ri (Sp):* Once per day Graz’zt can automatically _summon_ 2d4 succubi or 1d2 mariliths.

*Archfiend Qualities (Su):* These qualities are continually in effect upon Graz’zt’s person – _see invisibility, detect magic, true seeing, freedom of movement, mind blank, protection from spells, foresight, antipathy_ toward all good-aligned creatures, and _sympathy_ towards all evilly aligned creatures. Graz’zt is considered to have an experience point cushion of 15,000 xp per week when casting spells which have an xp component.

*Facilitate Translation (Sp):* as a Demon Prince, Graz’zt can open a special _gate_ to allow other fiends to soujourn upon the Prime Plane, contrary to the usual limitations which apply to lower planar creatures. Opening such a _gate_ is a full-round action, requires 5000 xp, and the Demon Prince must subsequently rest 1 hour for every Hit Dice of the translating creature(s), during which time his arcane spellcasting and spell-like abilities are unavailable to him, and he is effectively fatigued. No more than 24HD of creatures may be translated, and no single creature of more than 16HD may be affected. Graz’zt himself may not enter the Prime unless called.

*Redoubt of Evil:* When present in his sanctum in Azzagrat (in the Abyss), Graz’zt is considered to have an effective divine rank of 1 with the portfolio of secrets and pain, and the domains of evil, knowledge and pain. Although not a true deity, Graz'zt enjoys certain deific powers in his sanctum. He gains the following benefits:

* Graz’zt’s hit points increase to 612 (maximum per die).
* His speed doubles to 80 ft.
* His Charisma increases from 49 to 50.
* Graz’zt’s natural armour bonus increases to +14, he gains a deflection bonus to his AC of +20, and a divine AC bonus of +1. Total AC increases to 67.
* He gains a +1 divine bonus on all attack rolls, and does not automatically fail on a natural attack roll of 1.
* Graz’zt gains a +1 divine bonus on all saving throws. He does not automatically fail on a natural saving throw roll of 1.
* All of Graz’zt’s skill checks gain a divine bonus of +1, and Charisma based skill checks gain an additional +1 due to ability increase. Caster level checks gain a divine bonus of +1.
* He benefits from divine immunities to transmutation (polymorphing, petrification or any other attack that would alter his form), energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, and mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns and morale effects). He gains immunity to cold and acid, disease, stunning, sleep, paralysis, death effects and disintegration. He is not subject to death from massive damage.
* Saving throw DCs for Graz’zt’s usual spells and spell-like abilities increase to 31 + spell level.
* In addition, Graz’zt gains the following extra spell-like abilities usable at will as an 11th level caster: _angry ache, clairvoyance, create undead, detect secret doors, dispel good, divination, eternity of torture, find the path, legend lore, liquid pain, magic circle against good, pox, protection from good, sadism, summon monster IX_ (evil creatures only), _symbol of pain, thousand needles, true seeing, wave of pain, wrack_. Saving throw DCs for these spell-like abilities are 31 + spell level.
* He gains the benefits of the domain powers of evil, pain and knowledge: all evil spells and all divinations are cast at +1 caster level, and once per day he can convert damage that he deals in one blow into healing for himself. 
* Graz’zt’s senses (including darkvision) extend to a distance of one mile.
* When making a skill check related to his portfolio with a DC of 15 or less, Graz’zt can perform it as a free action. He may make one such check per round as a free action.
* Graz’zt may create any magic item related to his portfolio with a market price of 4,500 gp or less.
* Graz’zt has a divine aura extending up to 10 ft. Mortals and beings of less than divine rank 1 must make a successful Will save (DC 31) to resist this effect. Beings of divine rank 1 or higher are immune to this effect.
* Graz’zt may use remote communication to any of those who venerate him, and to anyone within one mile of a site dedicated to him.
* Graz’zt gains the Salient Divine Abilities of _Lay Curse_ and _Know Secrets_.

Graz’zt’s sanctum is considered to be a Godly Realm.

*Possessions:* 

The wealth of Azzagrat – although finite – is immense. Whilst it is all, ultimately, within Graz'zt's control, much of it – especially the magic – is distributed amongst his servants in order to optimize their effectiveness and thus, vicariously, Graz'zt's own.

It is known, for example, that Graz'zt possesses a number of _cubic gates_ which are used by his nalfeshnee overseers to administer various conquered worlds, _mind blanking rings_ used in operations by his spies and infiltrators, as well as numerous _amulets of undetectable alignment, crystal balls, robes of blending, dimensional shackles_ and so forth. All of these items can be considered to belong to their respective guardians and their minions – although Graz'zt can (and often does) withdraw his favour, and reassign them as he sees fit.

Much of the liquid material wealth of Azzagrat is held in the form of precious stones and adamantine – perhaps the equivalent of fifty million gold pieces at any given time. Total _assets_, on the other hand, are much harder to qualify – how does one measure the value of a world and all of its contents, much less a hundred? Or the allegiance of a demon such as Kostchtchie or Verin?

Fortunately, only Graz'zt's _personal_ wealth is of real interest – i.e. items within the Prince's immediate possession. The distinction is somewhat artificial as, given time, Graz'zt can acquire almost anything he wants: assume that any magical item with a market value of less than 200,000gp is available to Graz'zt, and that to procure such an item requires 1 day for every 10,000gp of its value. In addition to three artifacts – _Graz'zt's Amulet, Pharamne's Urn_ and _The Throne of Azzagrat_, the value of Graz'zt's personal possessions are approximately equivalent to those of a 30th level NPC.

When he makes his rare forays outside of Zelatar, Graz'zt always carries his weapon – a _+5 acidic burst keen unholy bastard sword_ of large size. On occasions, when expecting to engage in melee – something which he loathes – he bears his _+5 demonmight warded large steel shield._ Graz'zt generally shuns armour of any kind, although if necessity demanded it – direct physical confrontation with another demon lord, for example – he might don a suit of _+5 adamantine greater sonic resistance heavy fortification full plate_. His AC improves to 49 in such circumstances.


The Prince always carries a _cubic gate_ on his person, keyed to other planes as follows:

1) The _gate_ hall in Azzagrat;
2) Kostchtchie's citadel in the Ice Waste;
3) The demiplane of _Terkunuteng_, a world ruled by vampires where Graz'zt is venerated as a god;
4) The Fortress of _Rhoush_, an outpost garrisoned by tanar'ri loyal to Graz'zt. Rhoush is located on a Negative Energy Plane, although the fortress itself exists in a pocket of standard matter;
5) A bolt-hole on the 170th layer of the Abyss;
6) Another bolt-hole on the 121st layer of the Abyss. This locale is not favoured by Graz'zt – it is currently ruled by Yeenoghu and is uncomfortably close to both Orcus's seat of power and Rhyxali's court.

Graz'zt also possesses another weapon – a _+5 good outsider bane wounding glaive_ – although he seldom, if ever, uses the weapon. Reportedly forged in Heaven in secrecy, it may be that he possesses a sentimental attachment to it.

Graz'zt's black knife is a _+3 intelligent unholy dagger_ with the following attributes: AL CE; Int 3, Wis 3, Cha 40; semi-empathy, 60 ft. vision and hearing; ego score 26; _special purpose_ – slay servants of Oronthon; _special purpose power – slay living_ (DC 35). Tens of thousands of celestials have, over the aeons, perished beneath his knife in the Dark Subsumption rite.

*Graz'zt's Amulet*
_Graz'zt's amulet_ – of abstract and disturbing geometric design – is  equivalent to a _+30 spellcraft medallion of excellent magic and epic charisma +10_. _Graz'zt's amulet_ is an evil-aligned minor artifact, and if donned by a nonevil character it bestows 3 negative levels upon them for as long as it is worn. Graz'zt is never without it.

*The Throne of Azzagrat*
The _throne of Azzagrat_ (carved from an opal) is a minor artifact which allows whoever sits upon it to use _greater scrying_ with _true seeing_ (heightened to 16th level) at will as a 24th level caster. A Will saving throw (DC 34) is permitted to resist the effect. No focus component is required, and the images simply appear in the head of the scryer. As a full round action, whoever sits upon the _throne of Azzagrat_ can also issue a _sending_ which has a 100% chance of finding its destination, even over planar boundaries.

*Pharamne's Urn*
_Pharamne's urn_ appears as an unremarkable clay pitcher some three feet tall. Attempting to utilize its power requires a series of Wisdom checks – hence, it is necessary for Graz'zt to gird himself with a powerful buff before invoking them. If any of the Wisdom checks to unlock the urn's powers fails, the entity attempting to use _Pharamne's urn_ is immediately annihilated – utterly erased from existence and memory, as though they had never been. This is an irrevocable, final condition, and no saving throw and no SR applies if the urn's wielder is of less than intermediate deity status. Intermediate deities are entitled to make a divine rank check (1d20+ divine rank vs DC 31) in order to escape the same fate. Greater deities are not affected by the urn, but may still be incapable of unlocking its full potential. 

_Pharamne's urn_ may only be used on the Ethereal Plane. It may only be used once every ten millennia, irrespective of who attempts to activate it.

Generating a spherical finite demiplane with a diameter of 360 feet is possible with a successful Wisdom check (DC 50). This power resembles the _genesis_ spell, except the effect is instantaneous and the urn's wielder pays no x.p. in order to accomplish it. As usual, the wielder sets the initial conditions of the demiplane. Subsequent Wisdom checks may be made to further modify the nature of the plane. Multiple checks must be made for multiple effects:

(DC 75): Bestow an altered gravity trait upon the demiplane (heavy, light, weightless or directional gravity), introduce a variety of flora determined by the urn's wielder, assign an elemental or energy dominance trait, or assign a mild alignment trait other than neutral to the demiplane. 

(DC 100): Assign a static or highly morphic physical trait to the demiplane, or assign a strong alignment trait of the urn's wielder's choice. Alternatively, the demiplane's radius may be doubled. 

(DC 150): Introduce a dead magic or wild magic trait to the demiplane. Alternatively, the demiplane can be given a complex natural ecosystem (the type at the discretion of the urn's wielder, but with no sentient species), or it can be determined that the demiplane will continue to grow at a rate of 1 foot of radius per day – such growth is indefinite. 

(DC 200): Any magic trait or any temporal trait as determined by the urn's wielder may be assigned to the demiplane.

(DC 250): It is possible for the urn's wielder to create a divinely morphic demiplane.

(DC 300): The demiplane can be finally realized. It expands indefinitely at the speed of light in all directions, and becomes a fully-fledged plane coexistent with the ethereal plane.

_Pharamne's urn_ is a transcendental artifact.


----------



## Baron Opal

_+5 adamantine greater sonic resistance heavy fortification full plate_ 

Otherwise known as:

_+5 adamantine heavy fortification full plate of Mostin's Rude Awakening_ 
 

Remind me, who was Pharamne again?

Baron Opal


----------



## Roman

I absolutely love it!


----------



## Lela

Hay Sep, how do you do Epic Vow of Poverty?


----------



## grodog

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Epic Spells:* See below for Graz'zt's epic spells.




Can't wait to see these 



> Graz’zt is considered to have an experience point cushion of 15,000 xp per week when casting spells which have an xp component.




This is an increase from before IIRC---why the extra 5000 xp Sep? 



> Graz'zt also possesses another weapon – a _+5 good outsider bane wounding glaive_ – although he seldom, if ever, uses the weapon. Reportedly forged in Heaven in secrecy, it may be that he possesses a sentimental attachment to it.




Interesting!  Although the description doesn't mention this, I imagine that the _good_ weapon would bestow negative levels upon Graz'zt if he used it, or otherwise impede him somewhat??



> *Graz'zt's Amulet*
> _Graz'zt's amulet_ – of abstract and disturbing geometric design – is  equivalent to a _+30 spellcraft medallion of excellent magic and epic charisma +10_. _Graz'zt's amulet_ is an evil-aligned minor artifact, and if donned by a nonevil character it bestows 3 negative levels upon them for as long as it is worn. Graz'zt is never without it.




Imagine this in Mostin's hands....



> *The Throne of Azzagrat*
> The _throne of Azzagrat_ (carved from an opal) is a minor artifact which allows whoever sits upon it to use _greater scrying_ with _true seeing_ (heightened to 16th level) at will as a 24th level caster. A Will saving throw (DC 34) is permitted to resist the effect.




Hmmm.  Why would one want to resist this---does a cross-planar scrying/true seeing device threaten one's sanity?  



> *Pharamne's Urn*
> _Pharamne's urn_ appears as an unremarkable clay pitcher some three feet tall. Attempting to utilize its power requires a series of Wisdom checks – hence, it is necessary for Graz'zt to gird himself with a powerful buff before invoking them. If any of the Wisdom checks to unlock the urn's powers fails, the entity attempting to use _Pharamne's urn_ is immediately annihilated – utterly erased from existence and memory, as though they had never been. This is an irrevocable, final condition, and no saving throw and no SR applies if the urn's wielder is of less than intermediate deity status. Intermediate deities are entitled to make a divine rank check (1d20+ divine rank vs DC 31) in order to escape the same fate. Greater deities are not affected by the urn, but may still be incapable of unlocking its full potential.
> 
> _Pharamne's urn_ may only be used on the Ethereal Plane. It may only be used once every ten millennia, irrespective of who attempts to activate it.




So, does that mean that the urn may only be used successfully once per 10 millennia, or that the urn's usage may only be attemped once per 10 millennia, whether successful or not?  

I, too, would love to hear more about Pharamne.  I'm also curious about Soneillon's desire for it:  lots of possibilities, of course, but forcing someone to try to use it, and letting the urn annihilate them, seems like a possibility....



> Subsequent Wisdom checks may be made to further modify the nature of the plane. Multiple checks must be made for multiple effects:




So all of these checks (stepping up the creation activity, so to speak) are included in a single usage, or does the user have to wait another 10,000 years before climbing the check ladder??



> (DC 300): The demiplane can be finally realized. It expands indefinitely at the speed of light in all directions, and becomes a fully-fledged plane coexistent with the ethereal plane.




Instantaneous and infinite new planar real estate.  Very nice! 



> _Pharamne's urn_ is a transcendental artifact.




Sounds interesting!  I wasn't able to find an item quality for transcendental.  Anyone got a pointer, or did you create this too Sep?


----------



## Lela

grodog said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see these
> 
> Interesting! Although the description doesn't mention this, I imagine that the _good_ weapon would bestow negative levels upon Graz'zt if he used it, or otherwise impede him somewhat??



It's a Bane of Good Outsiders, not good aligned. Or so I understood it.  That's why it's forging was secret.  I'd bet it was created before Graz'zt offically fell.  Part of the planning phase.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave,

Do you have the Perfect template kicking around somewhere?  I'm curious to see how it works.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Remind me, who was Pharamne again?




Pharamne was an _Aeon_. According to some heterodox Oronthonian groups, Aeons are emanations of Oronthon, charged with cosmic tasks (ordering time, space, matter etc.)



> Hay Sep, how do you do Epic Vow of Poverty?




I'm still thinking about that one. Hopefully, WotC will come out with an Epic progression before it becomes too much of an issue.




> This is an increase from before IIRC---why the extra 5000 xp Sep?




I don't think so - I think its been 15,000 for a long time. Soneillon has a 10,000xp cap (although per spell, not per week). You might be confusing your demons...



> A Will saving throw (DC 34) is permitted to resist the effect.
> 
> Hmmm. Why would one want to resist this




The _target_ of the scrying gets the save. I probably could have worded that more clearly.



> Graz'zt also possesses another weapon – a +5 good outsider bane wounding glaive – although he seldom, if ever, uses the weapon. Reportedly forged in Heaven in secrecy, it may be that he possesses a sentimental attachment to it.
> 
> Interesting! Although the description doesn't mention this, I imagine that the good weapon would bestow negative levels upon Graz'zt if he used it, or otherwise impede him somewhat??




Bane of good outsiders, as Lela points out. The way that magic weapon properties are listed sometimes makes for an ugly convention.



> So all of these checks (stepping up the creation activity, so to speak) are included in a single usage




Yes.




> Sepulchrave,
> 
> Do you have the Perfect template kicking around somewhere? I'm curious to see how it works.




The perfect template was never quite finalized - it's one of those many 'very nearly finished but not' kind of things. And that was for 3E. If I can find it, I might take a look and play with it again - its pretty flavourless, IIRC.


----------



## Olive

Can some one explain to me the Lamia/Graz'zt connection? Apart from one mention in the Court, and the fact that Graz'zt is named as having '6 lamias' as among his potential retinue, lamia have played no role at all in the story. And it's not jsut Sep, WotC always associate lamia with Graz'zt as well...


----------



## grodog

Olive said:
			
		

> Can some one explain to me the Lamia/Graz'zt connection? Apart from one mention in the Court, and the fact that Graz'zt is named as having '6 lamias' as among his potential retinue, lamia have played no role at all in the story. And it's not jsut Sep, WotC always associate lamia with Graz'zt as well...




When Graz'zt was introduced in module S4 The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth, Gygax wrote:  "Graz'zt is served by lamias and will have 1-3 lamias with him at all times."  However, even in Gygax's D&D novels based (in many of which Graz'zt played a fairly large role), the lamia connection was never emphasized.  An interesting observation, Olive


----------



## grodog

Lela said:
			
		

> It's a Bane of Good Outsiders, not good aligned. Or so I understood it.  That's why it's forging was secret.  I'd bet it was created before Graz'zt offically fell.  Part of the planning phase.




Looks like I wasn't reading very carefully tonight:  10K/15K XP, Good Bane.  Sheesh :/


----------



## Celtavian

*re*

I can't imagine the PC's beating Graz'zt. It must be Sonellion that is going to bring him down if they ever do bring him down. That guy is too strong to be beaten, especially in his home plane.


----------



## Greybar

Baron Opal said:
			
		

> Remind me, who was Pharamne again?




Is it too clever to say:



> ... utterly erased from existence and memory, as though they had never been.




Yeah, there's these urn named after Pharamne, but there is no trace of any such being ever existing... 

john
p.s. Amazing stuff Sep!


----------



## Joshua Randall

If they can catch Graz'zt just after he has _facilitated translation_, and outside Azzagrat, they have a chance. Graz'zt without his arcane spellcasting and spell-like abilities is [understatement] merely a really, really tough meat puppet [/understatement]. I can't imagine a way they could take him otherwise.


----------



## Greybar

Oh, and on another note:


> Facilitate Translation (Sp): as a Demon Prince, Graz’zt can open a special gate to allow other fiends to soujourn upon the Prime Plane, contrary to the usual limitations which apply to lower planar creatures. Opening such a gate is a full-round action, requires 5000 xp, and the Demon Prince must subsequently rest 1 hour for every Hit Dice of the translating creature(s), during which time his arcane spellcasting and spell-like abilities are unavailable to him, and he is effectively fatigued. No more than 24HD of creatures may be translated, and no single creature of more than 16HD may be affected. Graz’zt himself may not enter the Prime unless called.




Were Sep's rules for how the whole translating to the Prime thing ever discussed more fully?  I am *very* interested in this, and how I might yoink elements of it for my own game.

If not,
Hey Sep, I know the general theme of how this works in story, but could you explain some of the mechanics you worked out for it?

Many thanks,
john


----------



## Sepulchrave II

So here are _some_ of Graz'zt's epic spells. These are from amongst the most disorganized of my notes, so there may be a few holes in them (arithmetically and conceptually).    My problem is that when I get into epic spell creation mode, ideas come faster than my patience for finalizing the spell that I'm working on, and I move onto the next spell. I then have to go back, and finish previous spell.

In order to make some of Graz'zt's spells 'work,' certain liberties have been taken with the Epic Spell system. These are untested, may be mechanically unsound, and I make no claims about balance.



*Origin of Species*

Origin of species variants require the seeds of _conjure, fortify_ and _life_. Any spell-like, supernatural, extraordinary or otherwise unusual abilities possessed by the species require additional seeds which replicate or reflect the desired ability. Only one seed is necessary for multiple effects of similar type (e.g. if a creature has a +8 racial bonus on search and spot checks, possesses darkvision and can both _scry_ and use _clairvoyance_ then the _reveal_ seed need only be used once). 

_The CR of the creature becomes the main determining factor in the final Spellcraft DC._ For each point of increase in the created creature's CR above 1 add +20 to the Spellcraft DC. Created creatures will reproduce in their usual fashion (or if wholly original, in a fashion determined by their creator). They will have advancement ranges appropriate to their type. The final spell is always detemined by the _conjure_ seed, but is of instantaneous duration. 

Some hypothetical examples (before mitigating factors):

1) Achaierai: _conjure_ (21), _fortify_ (17), _life_ (27), _reveal_ (for darkvision) (19), _afflict_ (for black cloud ability) (14), CR5 creature (+80). The creature's natural armour, SR and evil-aligned natural attacks are already covered by the _fortify_ seed. Final DC 178.

2) Orc: _conjure_ (21), _fortify_ (17), _life_ (27), _reveal_ (for darkvision) (19). Final DC 84.

3) Balor: _conjure_ (21), _fortify_ (17), _life_ (27), _reveal_ (for darkvision, true seeing, racial bonuses on Spot and Listen skill checks) (19), _ward_ (for immunities and _unholy aura_ SLA) (14), _energy_ (for _fire storm_ SLA, flaming whip, flaming body) (19), _dispel_ (for _greater dispelling_ SLA) (19), _destroy_ (for _implosion_ SLA, death throes) (29), _slay_ (for _vorpal_ weaponry) (25), _summon_ (for summon tanar'ri ability) (14), _compel_ (for _power word stun, insanity_ and _dominate monster_ SLAs (19), _transport_ (for _greater teleport_ SLA) (27), _banish_ (for _blasphemy_ SLA) (27) and _transform_ (for _telekinesis_ SLA) (21). There is a +380 DC adjustment due to the balor's CR. Final DC 678.


*Allowing the Effects of Multiple Permanent Spells to Stack*

Certain permanent spells with an area of effect are allowed to "stack" if the Spellcraft DC is increased by +20 – e.g. if a permanent spell has a 20 ft. radius area, a second casting will increase the radius to 40 ft., a third casting to 60 ft. etc. Subsequent castings are always considered centered on the point in space where the original spell was cast. The final effect is similar to an onion, with multiple 'layers' or 'shells' of magic. If a _dispel_ spell successfully overcomes it, only the outermost shell is affected – it requires multiple _dispels_ to bring down a stacked permanent epic magical effect. If the central locus is targeted by a _disjunction_, the entire series of spells may be brought down (but see _disjunction ward_ below). Deities with the _alter reality_ salient divine ability and the portfolio of magic, or deities with more divine ranks than the caster and the _alter reality_ SDA may automatically remove the entire series of spells.


*Excluding the Caster from the Effects of a Permanent Spell with the Ward Seed*

If a permanent area spell contains the _ward_ seed, the caster himself may be rendered impervious to the ward if the Spellcraft DC is increased by +10 (translating to +50DC after permanency is accounted for).



*Genesis Seed*

I needed a _genesis_ seed for a variety of reasons - _Pharamne's Urn_ was one, some of Dan's ideas were another. I also needed a spell for Rhyxali (in order to explain her "touch" in Afqithan, as Koilimilou put it) and nothing else seemed capable of fitting the bill. For some reason, I like mechanical explanations of cosmic or epic events. This seed is sketchy, and still in its developmental stages.


SEED: GENESIS 
Conjuration (Creation) 
Spellcraft DC: 31 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 minute 
Range: 180 ft. (see text)
Effect: A demiplane coterminous with the Ethereal Plane, and centred on your location 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 

You create a finite plane with limited access: a demiplane. You must be on the Ethereal Plane when you cast this spell. The demiplane grows at the rate of 1 foot per day until it reaches a maximum radius of 180 feet. You determine factors such as atmosphere, illumination, water, temperature and the general shape of the terrain. The demiplane has a normal time trait, a normal gravity trait, and an alterable morphic. It has no dominant elemental or energy trait, is mildly neutral-aligned, and has a normal magic trait. 

For every doubling in the maximum radius, increase the Spellcraft DC by +20. If you wish to allow subsequent castings of the spell to increase the radius proportionally, increase the Spellcraft DC by +20. If you wish to set no limit to the maximum radius of the fledgeling plane, increase the Spellcraft DC by +100. If you wish to increase the speed at which the demiplane grows, add a +4  modifier for every extra foot of growth per day. 

If you wish to generate a demiplane which is coterminous with a transitive plane other than the Ethereal Plane (such as Dream or Shadow), increase the Spellcraft DC by +30. If you wish to create a demiplane which is coterminous with a nontransitive plane, increase the Spellcraft DC by +50. In either case, you must be on the plane with which the demiplane will be coterminous when the spell is cast.

To introduce a variety of vegetation to the demiplane, increase the spellcraft DC by +20. If you increase the Spellcraft DC by +100, you may introduce a complex natural ecosystem of your choice (albeit one with no sentient species). The ecosystem will flourish within the spatial limits of the demiplane. In both of these cases, the final spell must also include the _life_ seed. 

If you wish to warp the periphery of the demiplane such that it folds back upon itself (in the manner of a sphere), or becomes otherwise self-contained, increase the Spellcraft DC by +50. 

Changing the gravity trait increases the Spellcraft DC by +30. Changing the morphic of the plane  to static or highly morphic increases the Spellcraft DC by +50. Giving the demiplane the trait of dead magic or wild magic increases the Spellcraft DC by +100. To assign an elemental or energy dominance trait, or a mild alignment trait other than neutral to the demiplane increases the Spellcraft DC by +20. If the demiplane has a strong alignment trait, increase the Spellcraft DC by +40: these modifiers are cumulative with respect to the law/chaos and good/evil axes. The creation of demiplanes which have magic traits other than dead magic or wild magic, or possess unusual temporal traits require the use of other seeds as agreed with the DM. Creation of a demiplane with a divinely morphic trait requires the use of the _alter reality_ salient divine ability, and is thus beyond the abilities of non-deific casters.

*

(I'd like to point out that I've just realized how much material from D&Dg is creeping into my game. Kind of scary.)

*

Anyway:

Graz'zt can cast 3 Epic Spells per day at 24th level of ability. His Spellcraft score of +85 puts an effective limit of 95 on the DCs of any Epic Spells he casts (taking 10). In addition to his amulet, Graz'zt enjoys a certain native power which can help fuel his spells – the 'xp cushion' that powerful extraplanars possess (15,000 per week, in Graz'zt's case), as well as the _dark subsumption_ rite (detailed hereafter) and the use of spells in his sanctum.

Graz'zt is billions of years old, so it seems natural to assume that he's got a few Epic Spells under his belt.


*Adore Me* 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: V 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: 75 ft. 
Area: 100-ft. radius circle
Duration: 20 minutes (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
To Develop: Seeds: Compel (DC 19). Factors: 1 action casting time (+20 DC), change from target to 20-ft. radius area (+10DC), increase area by 900% (+36DC), no somatic component (+2 DC), increase saving throw DC by +10 (+20 DC). Mitigating factor: burn 1200 XP. 

All creatures within a 100-ft. radius circle must immediately make a Will saving throw (DC30 + relevant modifier) or fall to the ground, prostrating themselves before Graz'zt in worship and adoration. This condition persists until Graz'zt wills it otherwise or the spell's duration expires. If attacked by a third party, those affected by the compulsion will defend themselves until the threat has passed, and then resume their worship. If attacked by Graz'zt or his allies, the compulsion is immediately broken.



*Animus Blizzard* (Variation)
Evocation [Cold] 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: 300 ft. 
Area: 20-ft.-radius hemisphere burst
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Reflex half 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
To Develop: Seeds: energy (DC 19), animate dead (DC 23). Factors: increase damage to 20d6 (+20 DC), increase damage die to d20 (+40 DC), set undead type to spectre (+2 DC), increase number of HD created by +1 (+1 DC), 1-action casting time (+20 DC). Mitigating factors: 10d6 backlash (-10 DC),  burn 2000 XP (-20 DC)

When this spell is cast, enemies within range are dealt 20d20 points of cold damage. However, up to three victims that perish as a result of this blast are then instantly animated as spectres. These three spectres serve Graz'zt indefinitely. He cannot exceed the normal limit for controlling undead through use of this spell, but other means that allow him to exceed the normal limit for controlled undead work just as well with undead created with animus blizzard. 


*Bond Azzagrat: Impregnable Defense Against the Celestial Host* (First Spell)
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V, S, XP 
Casting Time: 100 days 11 minutes 
Range: 0 ft. 
Area: 20-ft radius sphere 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Yes (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)

To Develop: Seeds: Afflict (DC 14). Factors: change from target to 20-ft. radius area (+10 DC), good targets take –14 penalty each on attack rolls and saving throws (+48 DC), good targets rendered deaf, blind, without scent, tactile sense or blindsense (+10 DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), affects [good] subtype only (ad hoc –10DC), permanent (x5DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 100 days 11 minutes (-220DC), burn 14,500 XP (-145DC).

Graz'zt creates a permanent zone of affliction which affects good creatures. Creatures with the [good] subtype suffer a –14 morale penalty to all attacks and saving throws and cannot see, hear, smell or infer by tactile or blindsense whilst in the afflicted area unless they succeed at a will saving throw (DC 20+ relevant modifier). Each round that they remain within the _impregnable defense_ they must succeed at the saving throw – failure indicates that they suffer the effects until they leave it. Leaving and then re-entering the zone prompts a further saving throw. Multiple castings of this spell have extended the _impregnable defense against the celestial host_ to around sixty miles across all three planes of Azzagrat, encompassing the whole of Zelatar and a swathe which extends from the walls of the city.

It is said that Graz'zt chanted nothing but this spell for fifteen millennia, repeating it fifty thousand times.  


*Bond Azzagrat: Violent Earth* (Second Spell)
Conjuration [Fire]
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V,S,XP
Range: 0 ft.
Effect: Fumarole 60ft. wide and 20ft. high
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)
To Develop: Seeds: Animate (DC25), compel (DC19), conjure (DC21), energy (DC19), contact (to form mental bond to fumarole) (DC23), life (DC27), reveal (DC19). Factor: increase area of discharge by 800% (+32DC), increase emanated damage by 8d6 (+16DC), increase volume of fumarole by 980 cubic feet (+98DC), increase volume of fumarole by 15,000 cubic feet (+150DC), allow perception within 200 ft. (ad hoc +12DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 100 days 11 minutes (-220DC), burn 13,400 XP (-134DC)

Graz'zt creates a fumarole which, from that moment, erupts green fire upon his mental command. When active, the fumarole emanates 10d6 points of fire damage in a 100-foot radius. The fumarole possesses a rudimentary malice, and from any distance (even across planes) Graz'zt may perceive the fumarole's immediate environs within 200 feet as though he was standing there himself. Typically, the fumarole appears as a cone around sixty feet in diameter and around twenty feet high. Graz'zt may render any number of fumaroles active or inert as a free action.


*Bond Azzagrat: Seed the Acid Tempest* (Third Spell) 
Evocation [Acid] 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: V, S, XP, Dark Subsumption 
Casting Time: 100 days 11 minutes 
Range: 0 ft. 
Area: 2 mile radius sphere 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: None (see text) 
Spell Resistance: No (see text)
To Develop: Seeds: Energy (weather) (DC 25), energy (acid) (DC19), transform (to allow instantaneous change) (DC 21). Factors: change rain to drops of acid (ad hoc +12DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), permanent (x5DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 100 days 11 minutes (-220DC), burn 15,000 XP (-150DC), dark subsumption rite (monadic deva, -20 DC)

Henceforth, the weather within a two mile radius reacts to Graz'zt's whim. Once per round, as a free action, he may command the weather to change – such change will manifest immediately, beginning the round that Graz'zt commands it. If Graz'zt commands a storm it will rain acid (1hp of damage/round to unprotected creatures).

Multiple castings of this spell have bonded the atmosphere of Azzagrat to a distance of around ten thousand miles – the whole realm, within meaningful terms. Graz'zt may restrict the weather to one plane, exclude a plane from it, or subject all three planes of Azzagrat to his mood. 

It is said that Graz'zt chanted nothing but this spell for six millennia, repeating it twenty thousand times. Twenty thousand devas perished beneath his black knife, twenty thousand laments were sung in heaven, and Oronthon wept twenty thousand tears of fire.


*Bond Azzagrat: Knowledge of what Transpires* (Fourth Spell)
Divination
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V, S, XP
Casting Time: 100 days 11 minutes
Range: See text
Area: 20-ft. radius sphere
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
To Develop: Seeds: reveal (DC25), ward (DC14). Factors: change from target to 20-ft. radius area (+10DC), ward against _obscure object_ (+2 DC), ward against _nondetection_ (+6 DC) and _mind blank_ (+14DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), permanent (x5DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 100 days 11 minutes (-220DC), burn 14,000 XP (-150DC).

By means of this spell, Graz'zt anchors his consciousness to an area of Azzagrat. Henceforth, if he concentrates upon the area, he is aware of what transpires within it with a clarity equivalent to _true seeing_, and against which _nondetection, obscure object_ and _mind blank_ are ineffectual. Epic spells which use the _conceal_ seed must make successful opposed caster level checks in order to be effective against _knowledge of what transpires_ – if they succeed, Graz'zt is aware of the magical block unless the spell also contains the _delude_ seed. As a standard action, once per round, Graz'zt may perceive any location, object or individual creature within the area of the spell. 

Multiple castings of this spell have extended Graz'zt's perception to two hundred miles from Zelatar across all three planes of Azzagrat, encompassing the heart of his realm.


*Bond Azzagrat: First Argent Palace Ward* (Fifth Spell)
Illusion (Glamer)
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V, S, XP
Casting Time: 100 days 11 minutes
Range: Touch
Area: 20 ft. radius sphere 
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
To Develop: Conceal (DC17). Factors: block divinations (+6 DC), change from target to  20-ft. radius area sphere (+10DC), +10 on opposed caster level checks to penetrate _First Argent Palace Ward_ (+20 DC), restriction does not apply to spells cast by Graz'zt personally (ad hoc +10DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), permanent (x5DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 100 days 11 minutes (-220DC), burn 10,000 XP (-100DC).

The affected area is rendered impervious to divinations unless they successfully make an opposed caster level check (against caster level 34). The restriction does not apply to Graz'zt, who my freely use any divinations within the area of the spell.

Multiple castings of this spell have extended the _First Argent Palace Ward_ to  a distance of two miles – fully protecting the Argent Palace, the seat of Graz'zt's power.


*Bond Azzagrat: Second Argent Palace Ward* (Sixth Spell)
Abjuration
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V, S, XP, Dark Subsumption
Casting Time: 100 days 11 minutes
Range: 0 ft.
Area: 20 ft. radius circle
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)
To Develop: Ward (DC14). Factors: ward against _dimension door_ (+6 DC), _teleport_ (+8DC), _greater teleport_ (+12DC) and _gate_ (+16DC), change from target to 20 ft. radius area (+10DC), restriction does not apply to spells cast by Graz'zt personally (ad hoc +10DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), permanent (x5DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 100 days 11 minutes (-220DC), burn 14,500 XP (-145DC), dark subsumption (monadic deva, -20DC).

The following spells or spell-like abilities do not work within the affected area: _dimension door, teleport, greater teleport_ and _gate_. The restriction does not apply to these spells if cast by Graz'zt himself.

Multiple castings of this spell have extended the _Second Argent Palace Ward_ to  a distance of two miles – fully protecting the Argent Palace, the seat of Graz'zt's power. The _gate hall_ which opens to a number of different dimensions is not subject to this spell, and neither are several locations within the Argent Palace – these secret areas expedite the coming and going of Graz'zt's chief servants.


*Gate Oven*
Conjuration [Teleportation]
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V, S, XP
Casting Time: 10 days 11 minutes
Range: 0 ft.
Effect: One permanent portal
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
To Develop: Seeds: Conjure (DC21), transport (DC27). Factor: allow interplanar travel (+4 DC), permanent (x5DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 10 days 11 minutes (-40DC), burn 12,000 XP (-120DC)

Graz'zt creates a _gate oven_ – a portal which connects to another point in any other plane. The _gate oven_ may be one-way, or it may connect to a similar portal. _Gate ovens_ appear as pits or archways in a solid surface filled with green fire. 

There are thousands of _gate ovens_ throughout the triple realm. Most connect to a point within one of Azzagrat's planes, although some lead to other Abyssal realms or demiplanes.


*Desperate Summons*
Conjuration (Summoning) [Evil] 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 quickened action 
Range: 75 ft. 
Effect: Three summoned balors 
Duration: 20 rounds (D) 
Saving Throw: None (see text) 
Spell Resistance: No 
To Develop: 342,000 gp; 7 days; 13,680 XP. Seed: summon (DC 14). Factors: summon CR 20 creature (+36 DC), summon three creatures (x3DC), quickened (+28 DC). Mitigating factor: burn 13,900XP (-139DC). 

This spell summons three balors. They appear where Graz'zt designates and act immediately. They attack Graz'zt's opponents to the best of their abilities. Graz'zt can direct the balors not to attack, to attack particular enemies, or to perform other actions. Due to the subsequent obligation owed by Graz'zt to the balors, he will only use this spell when in dire need.


*Great Profane Flame Aura*
Evocation [Evil]
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V,S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Area: 100-ft radius emanation
Duration: 20 hours (D)
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Spell Resistance: Yes
To Develop: Seed: energy (DC14), fortify (DC17). Factors: change fire to unholy damage (ad hoc +12DC), increase enhancement bonus to spell resistance by +19 (+38DC), 1-action casting time (+20DC), increase damage by 13d6 (+26 DC), increase area by 900% (+36DC), +10 on caster level to beat foe's _dispel_ effect (+20DC), change from touch to personal (-2DC), dismissible by caster (+2DC). Mitigating factor: burn 7100 XP

Graz'zt in wreathed in a swirling maelstrom of unholy fire which deals 15d6 points of damage per round to nonevil creatures within its area (Reflex save for half). Each round that a foe remains within the area, it sustains a further 15d6 damage. All evil creatures within the spell's area enjoy a +20 enhancement bonus to their spell resistance if they possess it.

[Variation: (1) increase damage to 15d20, increase burn to 11,100 XP; (2) change unholy damage to chaotic damage, change evil to chaotic and nonevil to nonchaotic]


*Death Impulse*
Necromancy [Death] 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: none 
Casting Time: 1 quickened action 
Range: 0 ft. 
Area: 20-ft. radius sphere burst centred on you
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
To Develop: Seeds: slay (DC 25). Factors: quickened (+28 DC), no verbal or somatic components (+4DC), change from target to area (+10DC), +10 on caster level to overcome SR (+20DC), increase spell's save DC by +10 (+20DC). Mitigating factors: burn 1200 XP (-12 DC)

As a free action which counts as a quickened spell, you release an impulse of death which slays those near you. All creatures with less than 80 HD who are within 20 feet of you must succeed at a Fortitude saving throw (DC 30+ relevant modifier) or die. You enjoy a +10 bonus to overcome their spell resistance, if applicable.

*Ruin* (Variation) 
Transmutation 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: V, S , XP 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: 12,000 ft. 
Target: One creature, or up to a 10-foot cube of nonliving matter 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude half 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

To Develop: Seed: destroy (DC 29). Factors: increase damage to 50d6 (+80 DC),  increase damage die to d20 (+40 DC), 1- action casting time (+20 DC), +10 on caster level check to overcome SR (+20 DC),  increase spell's save DC by +10 (+20 DC). Mitigating factor: burn 10,000 XP (–100 DC), 14d6 backlash (-14 DC). 

Graz'zt deals 50d20 points of pure destructive damage to a single target within range and line of sight: a successful Fortitude saving throw (DC 30+ relevant modifier) reduces the damage by half. Graz'zt benefits from a +10 bonus to his caster level to overcome his foe's spell resistance, if applicable. If the target is reduced to –10 hit points or less (or a construct, object, or undead is reduced to 0 hit points), it is utterly destroyed as if disintegrated. Only a trace of fine dust remains. XP Cost: 10,000 XP.

*In Preparation for Battle* 
Transmutation 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: V, S, XP 
Casting Time: 10 minutes 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 20 hours 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
To Develop: Seed: fortify (DC 27). Factors: further +9 enhancement bonus to Str (+18DC), +10 enhancement bonus to Con (+20DC), +10 enhancement bonus to Dex (+20DC), +10 additional SR (+20DC); +10 on caster level to overcome foe's _dispel_ effect (+20 DC). Mitigating factor: +9 minutes casting time (-18DC), burn 1,200 XP (-12DC).

Graz'zt grants the subject touched a +10 enhancement bonus to Str, Con and Dex, and a +10 enhancement bonus to spell resistance. Attempts to _dispel_ the spell _in preparation for battle_ treat Graz'zt as 10 levels higher than his caster level. 


*Taint Seed*
Conjuration (Creation) 
Spellcraft DC: 95 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 7 days 11 minutes 
Range: 0 ft. (see text)
Effect: An area of altered alignment traits within an existing plane or demiplane 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No
To Develop: Seeds: _Genesis_ (DC31), _transform_ (DC21). Factors: increase speed of growth by 4 ft. per day (+16DC), no limit to maximum radius (+100DC), assign mild chaos and mild evil alignment traits (+40 DC). Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 7 days 10 minutes (-34DC), burn 7900XP.  

You create a seed of taint within an existing plane or demiplane. The tainted area exhibits the mild chaos-aligned and mild evil-aligned traits as though they were traits native to the plane. The seed grows indefinitely at a speed of 5-ft. per day in radius.

A _wish_ or _miracle_ will not halt the growth of the taint, although other epic spells using the _genesis_ seed designed to overtake it (or the intervention of a deity) will. If cast within the space of a finite demiplane, the entire demiplane will assume the mild-chaos and mild-evil alignment traits if the tainted area expands to include it. If the demiplane itself is still growing, subsequent growth will exhibit the mild-chaos and mild-evil alignment traits.


*Disjunction Ward* 
Abjuration 
Spellcraft DC: 95
Components: V, S, XP 
Casting Time: 100 days 11 minutes 
Range: Touch 
Target: Object touched 
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

To Develop: Seed: ward (DC 14). Factors: ward against _disjunction_ (+16DC), gain +30 on caster level to beat foe's _dispel_ effect (+60DC), permanent (x5 DC). Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 100 days 10 minutes (–220 DC), burn 13,500 XP (-135 DC).

The object warded is rendered impervious to _disjunctions_. If it is targeted by a _disjunction_, the _disjunction ward_ itself is disjoined, but the object remains unaffected. Multiple _disjunction wards_ may be placed upon the same object – before the object can be affected by a _disjunction_, each _disjunction ward_ must be brought down in turn.


----------



## Rugger

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> My notes regarding Graz'zt were - like much of my life - confused and disorganized. Some areas had been developed in detail, others were jotted notes, some were thoughts that I hadn't gotten around to writing down. They formed a skeleton around which events would unfold. This will occupy several posts - I'll post a section at a time as it becomes organized. I'll try to answer any questions regarding this stuff.





Wow.  This is one of the single most impressive and inspiring posts that I have ever seen here on ENworld...

Full of mad ideas and love. 

Methinks I need to read your StoryHour Sep...

THANKS!!!

-Rugger
"I HaveALotOfReadingToCatchUpOn!"


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave,

I hope you are not tired of people telling you how stunningly, jaw-droppingly brilliant your material is.  This is truly marvelous stuff. 

But I want to talk about a few details of the _Impregnable Defense Against the Celestial Host_.  There are a few theoretical questions I would like your opinion on.

1st point:  I think each +2 DC should increase the penalty in all three areas simultaneously.  If +14 DC gives a -2 penalty to attacks, checks and saves, then +16 DC should give a -3 penalty, a +18 DC should give a -4 penalty, and so on.  _Bestow Curse_ is only a 3rd level spell (a seed based on it would have a DC of 19) and it gives a -4 penalty.

If you are willing to do a little violence to the ELH (and I think you are), then this is a very reasonable tweak.

2nd point:  The description of the _afflict_ seed says that for +14 DC the target gets a -2 penalty to attacks, checks and saves.  Each additional -1 penalty to one of those factors increases the DC by +2.  Alternatively you could use the +14 DC to cause a -1 penalty to caster level or an ability score or whatever, and each additional penalty costs +4 DC.  Or you could increase the DC +2 (to +16 DC) to afflict one sense (causing blindness or deafness).

I don't think you can do both.  If you use the _afflict_ seed to give a penalty to attacks, checks and saves, it doesn't also give a penalty to an ability score.  If you have used the _afflict_ seed with a +2 DC to cause blindness, it doesn't also cause a penalty to attacks, checks and saves.  So _afflict_ +2 DC only blinds.  It doesn't give a -2 penalty *and* blind.

A pessimistic reading of the ELH rules would say that to give a -14 penalty to attacks and saves, and remove 5 senses would cost the following:

+14 DC for the base _afflict_
+48 DC for -14 penalty (+14 DC for -2, 12 x 2 x +2 DC for the remaining -12 to both attacks and saves)
+16 DC for Blindness
+64 DC for 4 additional senses lost (4 x +16 DC)

+142 DC total.  You have 14 DC for _afflict_ +48 DC for the increased penalty and +10 DC for the 5 senses lost, for a total of +72 DC

I don't think the base cost for _afflict_ should be paid 6 times.  I also think that +1 spell level (+2 DC) should simultaneously add a penalty to attack rolls *and* checks *and* saving throws.  But I also think that blindness should be a third level effect (+6 DC).  I would suggest that the DC should be

+14 DC for the _afflict_ seed 
+24 for an additional -12 penalty to attacks, checks and saves
+30 for 5 senses lost (sight, sound, touch, smell, blindsight)

+68 total.

Which leads me to my third point- 

3rd point: _Impregnable Defense Against the Celestial Host_ takes too long to cast!

He really should aim for spells that take a week or less to cast.  One spell might cause the penalties to incur, while another might remove two or three senses.  He casts 3 times as many spells, but each will take about 7% as long to cast.  So he saves 40 000 years right there!

A few assistants who will cast spells with him would help.  Maybe those lamias are sorceresses?  But spells which enhance his epic spellcasting would probably work, too.  I'll go crunch some numbers....


----------



## Cheiromancer

Ok.  This is to defend his lair against celestial forces.  First he develops a DC 95 spell to boost his intelligence for a month.  Call it _Month of Clarity_.  During this month (when his spellcraft score is 140) he researches a DC 149 spell called _Month of Brilliance_.  This increases his intelligence still further, and his spellcraft score goes up to 150.  _Month of Brilliance_ only takes a day to cast, and so it can be cast on a monthly basis while the other spells are researched and cast.

Month of Clarity (boosts intelligence by +109 (to 144))
To Develop: Seed: fortify (17 DC). Factors: increase intelligence by 109 points (+218 DC).  Increase Duration by 3300% (+66): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 7 days 10 minutes (-34 DC), burn 17000 xp (-170).  Final spellcraft DC: 95

During the month of clarity, Graz’zt has an intelligence of 144, and a spellcraft score of 140.  He researches the following spell:

Month of Brilliance (boosts intelligence by 129 points (to 164))
To Develop: Seed: fortify (17 DC). Factors: increase intelligence by 129 points (+256 DC).  Increase Duration by 3400% (+68) (to 29 days, 4 hours): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 1 days 10 minutes (-22 DC), burn 17000 xp (-170).  Final spellcraft DC: 149

During the month of brilliance, Graz’zt has an intelligence of 164, and a spellcraft score of 150.

The spells he will research and cast during a _month of brilliance_ have a DC of 160 (they take 28.8 days to research, so can be learned within that month.) 

The _impregnable_ spells he researches and casts in pieces.  5 different spells for 5 different senses, and two spells to cover saving throws and attack rolls.

Each sense removal spell takes only a day to cast, and affects a 60 foot radius.  The penalty-imposer spells take a week to cast, but affect an 80 foot radius.

So to make a 240 foot radius sphere with all 5 senses removed and saves and attacks penalized takes 62 days.  The all-in-one spell would take 1200 days to do the same thing.  Almost 20 times faster!

One issue is cost: these spells together cost over 12 million gp, as compared to under 1 million gp for the all-in-one spell.  But that works out to be about 250 gp per year of time that he saves, which is probably a good investment.  The XP cost for the spells is also a concern- would this be mitigated by his XP reservoir?  Does item mastery allow him to make items as well as use them- rods of excellent magic would be useful for developing new spells.

Sense Removal-
To Develop: Seeds: Afflict (DC 14). Factors: change from target to 20-ft. radius area (+10 DC), increase area by 200% (+8 DC) good targets rendered blind, (+2 DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), affects [good] subtype only (ad hoc –10 DC), permanent (x5 DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 1 day 11 minutes (-22DC), burn 3,800 XP (-38DC).  Final DC= 160

Similarly for the other senses.

Impose Penalty
To Develop: Seeds: Afflict (DC 14). Factors: change from target to 20-ft. radius area (+10 DC), increase area by 300% (+12 DC) good targets take –15 penalty each on attack rolls (+26 DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), affects [good] subtype only (ad hoc –10 DC), permanent (x5 DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 7 days 11 minutes (-34DC), burn 16 600 XP (-166 DC).  Final DC= 160

Similarly for saving throws.

Note that I am breaking down Graz'zt's 15000 xp to about 2100 xp per day; and I am counting his amulet as providing 2000 xp for every spell that takes at least a day to cast.

[edit]I notice that he breaks the 10,000 xp cap for mitigating factors.  I wonder if the spells should be downgraded to take that into account?  Taking backlash damage won't work, since the damage is per round of the effect.  Might work for instantaneous effects, though.[/edit]

[edit2]I got these spells to work with a 10 000 xp cap.  But I notice that Mostin's Intelligence boosting spells seemed to only inflict damage once.  Not each round of the duration.  If that rule is not in effect, then I can further increase the efficiency of these spells .[/edit2]


----------



## Greybar

A much less knowledgeable reply:

Since Graz'zt likes to capture Devas, how about an epic spell that is similar to *Ruin* but instead inflicts subdual damage.  Not having the ELH I don't know how much discount you get for that but I would guess it should lower the DC some, making room for additional effects.  Perhaps you can add some pain elements (penalties on attacks, skill checks) and call it *Wrack*.  Thus a wonderful pair of Graz'zt's Wrack and Ruin.

Such a thing might be useful against annoying semi-mortals like Eadric as well...

john


----------



## The Forsaken One

> Death Impulse
> Necromancy [Death]
> Spellcraft DC: 95
> Components: none
> Casting Time: 1 quickened action
> Range: 0 ft.
> Area: 20-ft. radius sphere burst centred on you
> Duration: Instantaneous
> Saving Throw: Fortitude partial
> Spell Resistance: Yes
> To Develop: Seeds: slay (DC 25). Factors: quickened (+28 DC), no verbal or somatic components (+4DC), change from target to area (+10DC), +10 on caster level to overcome SR (+20DC), increase spell's save DC by +10 (+20DC). Mitigating factors: burn 1200 XP (-12 DC)
> 
> As a free action which counts as a quickened spell, you release an impulse of death which slays those near you. All creatures with less than 80 HD who are within 20 feet of you must succeed at a Fortitude saving throw (DC 30+ relevant modifier) or die. You enjoy a +10 bonus to overcome their spell resistance, if applicable.




I guess that was the spell he used on the Glooms summoned by Shomei.


----------



## Lela

On _Death Impulse_, do you have to remove Somatic components when you've already made it a quickened action to cast?


----------



## DanMcS

Lela said:
			
		

> On _Death Impulse_, do you have to remove Somatic components when you've already made it a quickened action to cast?




If he wants it to have no somatic components, yes.  A normal spell that has somatic components still has them when metamagicked.


----------



## Lela

DanMcS said:
			
		

> If he wants it to have no somatic components, yes.  A normal spell that has somatic components still has them when metamagicked.



 Yes, but a Quickened spell doesn't provoke an AoO (I'm 99% sure).  It would depend on why he doesn't want the Somatic components I guess.


----------



## DanMcS

He might want to use it while grappled or otherwise immobilized.  Taking away the somatic component has nothing to do with AoOs.


----------



## Lela

In this case, no.  Actually finding someone/something to grapple him would be a great way to immobilize the Demon Prince for a round or two.  Might be a good chance to blast him.

Which brings a thought, what about escape?  He needs to be able to get away fast.  Some kind of (Epic) Getaway spell.


----------



## grodog

grodog said:
			
		

> Sep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pharamne's urn is a transcendental artifact._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting! I wasn't able to find an item quality for transcendental. Anyone got a pointer, or did you create this too Sep?
Click to expand...



*bump* 

edit:  that is, does anyone know that *transcendental* items are?


----------



## Noir

*Mulissu spell question*

When the group are preparing for the battle at Khu Mostin question Mulissu about her spells and she mentions _Skeletal Deliquescence_. What is that spell and is it one of yours, Sep?


----------



## strawberryJAMM

*D&Dg?*



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> (I'd like to point out that I've just realized how much material from *D&Dg* is creeping into my game. Kind of scary.)
> 
> *bold emphasis added*




Okay, I'm probably displaying all kinds of ignorance, but can someone please explain what "D&Dg" means? :\

Jenni


----------



## Caliber

strawberryJAMM said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm probably displaying all kinds of ignorance, but can someone please explain what "D&Dg" means? :\
> 
> Jenni




Deities and Demigods I beleive.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Noir said:
			
		

> When the group are preparing for the battle at Khu Mostin question Mulissu about her spells and she mentions _Skeletal Deliquescence_. What is that spell and is it one of yours, Sep?



In D&D terms, this spell appears in Magic of Faerun as Simbul's Skeletal Deliquescence. It turns the target to mush, making it an ooze-like creature. Pretty nasty.

I believe the spell's name originally comes from Jack Vance. (As does "The Excellent, if Unpredictable, Prismatic Spray" and many other D&D spell names.)


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Hey Sep, I know the general theme of how this works in story, but could you explain some of the mechanics you worked out for it?




Honestly, I've never decided whether its an arrangement between celestials and fiends, the will of Oronthon, some powerful mega-spell invoked by the celestial host, or simply the fear of overwhelming heavenly retribution if fiends begin routinely interfering in the affairs of mortals - outside of accepted avenues. Its probably one of those things that I'd rather not define. At least, not yet.



> I wasn't able to find an item quality for transcendental. Anyone got a pointer, or did you create this too Sep?




I wanted artifacts that were completely beyond mortal capacity to affect - although they could be activated and utilized. You cannot break the _web of motes_ or disjoin _Pharamne's urn_ no matter how hard you try. In some ways, they are outside of ideas such as time, or cause and effect. With both of them, you're kind of outside the box, looking in. If you get my drift. 



Cheiromancer, I bow to your sneakiness when exploiting loopholes in the epic spell system.


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> I wanted artifacts that were completely beyond mortal capacity to affect - although they could be activated and utilized. You cannot break the _web of motes_ or disjoin _Pharamne's urn_ no matter how hard you try. In some ways, they are outside of ideas such as time, or cause and effect. With both of them, you're kind of outside the box, looking in. If you get my drift.




Very interesting - I am guessing that the Clawgiver is also a transcendental artifact.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Cheiromancer, I bow to your sneakiness when exploiting loopholes in the epic spell system.




                                   

Thank you.  That really makes my day!

Here's the suite of spells that I have been tinkering with.  I suggest Graz'zt would buff his intelligence before researching and casting other spells such as the *impregnable defense against the celestial host*. 

_Waxing clarity_ is the first buff he casts, and only if he is not already buffed. Immediately upon completing it Graz'zt casts _sustained clarity_.  Immediately after casting _sustained clarity_ he casts the first 2 of the _mind_ spells, and the following day he casts the other three.  This gives the dark prince a 188 Intelligence indefinitely, provided he spends 4 days out of every 35 casting _sustained clarity_ and the _mind_ spells.  (The _mind_ spells can be cast at any time during the month).  Note that thanks to his amulet, no 7 day period ever sees him spend more than 15 000 xp from his "float."

Waxing Clarity 
To Develop: Seed: fortify (17 DC). Factors: enhancement bonus of 83 points to intelligence (+164) DC). Increase Duration by 400% (+8) (to 4 days 4 hours): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 3 days 10 minutes (-26 DC), burn 6800 xp (-68). Final spellcraft DC: 95
(boosts intelligence by 83, to 118. New Spellcraft score is 73+54= 127)

Sustained Clarity
To Develop: Seed: fortify (17 DC) Factors: enhancement bonus of +83 to intelligence (+164 DC). Increase Duration by 4100% (+82) (to 35 days): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 3 days 10 minutes (-26 DC), burn 10 000 xp (-100). Final spellcraft DC: 137

Profane Mind (boosts intelligence by +12)
To Develop: Seed: fortify (23 DC) Factors: profane bonus of +12 to intelligence (+66 DC). Increase Duration by 4100% (+82) (to 35 days): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), burn 1400 xp (-14) Final spellcraft DC: 137
(new spellcraft score is 133)

Insightful Mind
To Develop: Seed: fortify (23 DC) Factors: insight bonus of +13 to intelligence (+72 DC). Increase Duration by 4100% (+82) (to 35 days): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), burn 1400 xp (-14) Final spellcraft DC: 143
(new spellcraft score is 139)

Lucky Mind
To Develop: Seed: fortify (23 DC) Factors: luck bonus of +14 to intelligence (+78 DC). Increase Duration by 4100% (+82) (to 35 days): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), burn 1400 xp (-14) Final spellcraft DC: 149
(new spellcraft score is 146)

Circumstantial Mind
To Develop: Seed: fortify (23 DC) Factors: circumstance bonus of +15 to intelligence (+84 DC). Increase Duration by 4100% (+82) (to 35 days): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), burn 1300 xp (-13) Final spellcraft DC: 156
(new spellcraft score is 154)

Morale Mind
To Develop: Seed: fortify (23 DC) Factors: morale bonus of +16 to intelligence (+90 DC). Increase Duration by 4100% (+82) (to 35 days): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), burn 1100 xp (-11) Final spellcraft DC: 164
(new spellcraft score is 162)

These mind spells add a total of 70 more points to Graz’zt’s intelligence, for a total of 188. New spellcraft score is 73+89= 162.

The spells he will research and cast while buffed have a DC of 172 or less (which would take 31 days to research, so can be learned within the time when he is fully buffed.)  For the _impregnable defense_ he needs 7 different spells.  They all use the afflict seed, and since _afflict_ is a mind-affecting, fear effect there may be ways of becoming immune to it.  (Paladins have nothing to fear, for example!)

*Sense Removal*
To Develop: Seeds: Afflict (DC 14). Factors: change from target to 20-ft. radius area (+10 DC), increase area by 200% (+8 DC) good targets rendered blind, (+2 DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), affects [good] subtype only (ad hoc –10 DC), permanent (x5 DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 1 day 11 minutes (-22DC), burn 3,800 XP (-38DC). Final DC= 160

Similarly for the other senses.

*Impose Penalty*
To Develop: Seeds: Afflict (DC 14). Factors: change from target to 20-ft. radius area (+10 DC), good targets take –14 penalty each on attack rolls (+24 DC), allow subsequent castings to increase radius proportionally (ad hoc +20 DC), affects [good] subtype only (ad hoc –10 DC), permanent (x5 DC). Mitigating factor: increase casting time to 4 days 11 minutes (-28 DC), burn 9 000 XP (-90 DC). Final DC= 172

Similarly for saving throws.

As noted previously, I am breaking down Graz'zt's 15000 xp to about 2100 xp per day; and I am counting his amulet as providing 2000 xp for every spell that takes at least a day to cast.  

I don't use backlash damage, as that is supposed to apply every round for the *duration* of the spell.  (Note that Mostin's Intelligence buffs don't follow this guideline.)  If Graz'zt were only going to be damaged once, his spells could be substantially more powerful!  (fast healing 5 makes him recover in a few minutes).  

I also do not have assistant spellcasters providing spell slots, or even demons making aid another checks.  Given Graz'zt's association with witch's covens, and his predilection with having multiple companions, that seems a trifle arbitrary.  Give him 6 lamia-sorceress 10s, and Graz'zt could easily arrange to have another 40 DC worth of effects in his epic spells.

[edit]slight tinkering with spells.[/edit]


----------



## The Forsaken One

And then we aren't even talking about what Soneillon could have done for him before she went renegade (or I believe she wasn't void then was she?) in regards of epic spells or the aid of some friendly demonprince/queen in order to vex Orcus or Demogorgon.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Two more days of buffing could send the rest of his stats through the roof:

Profane Boost
To Develop: Seed: fortify (17 DC) Factors: profane bonus of +47 to one ability score (+92 DC). Increase Duration by 4100% (+82) (to 35 days): Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC)  Final spellcraft DC: 171

Likewise for Spell Resistance!

Note that on the days when Graz'zt is casting the _mind_ suite of spells and _profanely boosting_ his other abilities, he is quite free to do other things; they only take up 30 minutes per day.  He probably spreads these spells through the month so that he will still be able to cast two epic spells on any given day.

His buffed stats will be: 
*Abilities:*Str 73, Dex 77, Con 75, Int 188, Wis 69, Cha 96
*Saves:* Fort +52, Ref +55, Will +49

Save DCs for spells and spell-like abilities will be 53+spell level.  His spell resistance is 85.

Combat-wise his stats are as follows:

*Hit Dice:* 36d8 +1152 (1314 hp)
*Initiative:* +37
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*Armour Class:* 68 (-1 size, +33 Dex, +6 insight, +13 natural, +7 shield), touch 48, flat-footed 35
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +36/+71
*Attack:* +5 acidic burst keen unholy bastard sword +71 melee (2d8 +36/15-20 plus 1d6 acid plus 1 vile)
*Full Attack:* +5 acidic burst keen unholy bastard sword +71/+66/+61/+56 melee (2d8 +36/15-20 plus 1d6 acid plus 1 vile)

Pretty awesome, huh?  Unless the buffs are dispelled, Graz'zt will be quite a challenge to any opponent.  He undoubtably knows some kind of epic counterspell to prevent a _superb dispelling_ or greater magic from affecting him.  Even so, it might be wise to tweak the spells so that they have a +5 bonus to resisting enemy _dispel_ checks.  That way they would work even in an anti-magic field. [edit]Oops.  I'm thinking he's a 36th level caster.  He's not- only 24th.[/edit]

Now think how different the situation would be if these epic buff spells were nerfed like the anibuff spells were?  Instead of a base duration of 20 hours, they would have a base duration of 20 minutes, and none of this would be possible.  [edit]Even 10 minutes/level base (so 200 minutes total) would work.[/edit]


----------



## Greybar

> Now think how different the situation would be if these epic buff spells were nerfed like the anibuff spells were? Instead of a base duration of 20 hours, they would have a base duration of 20 minutes, and none of this would be possible.




To be honest, I think if there is one thing I've learned from this thread (and from finding the SRD version of the Epic Spells) is that it desperately needs such a power-down.  I don't know if making the DC factor be nonlinear would also be necessary, but it seems like a good idea - perhaps basing on square of the bonus like the magic item creation rules.

john


----------



## grodog

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Here's the suite of spells that I have been tinkering with.  I suggest Graz'zt would buff his intelligence before researching and casting other spells such as the *impregnable defense against the celestial host*.
> 
> _Waxing clarity_ is the first buff he casts, and only if he is not already buffed. Immediately upon completing it Graz'zt casts _sustained clarity_.  Immediately after casting _sustained clarity_ he casts the first 2 of the _mind_ spells, and the following day he casts the other three.  This gives the dark prince a 188 Intelligence indefinitely, provided he spends 4 days out of every 35 casting _sustained clarity_ and the _mind_ spells.  (The _mind_ spells can be cast at any time during the month).  Note that thanks to his amulet, no 7 day period ever sees him spend more than 15 000 xp from his "float."




Here's a question in response to your machinations, Cheiromancer, that's really directed more at Sep vs. you, but feel free to chime in (anyone, of course):  the methodical approach you describe above seems to me to reflect a more devilish approach vs. a demonic approach to spell casting.  That is, min-maxing and loophole exploitation and finessing and refining such spells over time may be outside of Graz'zt's basic nature/character.  Is this something that Graz'zt would do (vs. whether he _can_ or _should_ do it)?  

Thus far in the SH, both Graz'zt and Soneillon have seemed to be rather organized, methodical, and meticulous in their approaches to waging war, conquering worlds, etc.; so, such spellcraft refinement may not necessarily be outside of the realm of possibility for these demonic/chaotic figures to pursue.   It still doesn't _feel_ right to me, though.... 

Thoughts?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Devilish discipline lies, I think, more in the respect of hierarchy and the willingness (occasionally) to subordinate one's needs and goals for the sake of the comunal task.  Demon's lack that.  However, a demon's focus on exploitation, finesse and refinement is not due to discipline, but rather to obsessive lust for personal power, glory and security.  I think that is a fair description of any demon prince, but certainly Graz'zt.

Recall, too, that Graz'zt has a base intelligence of 35- that's higher than any other fiend in the BoVD.  If anyone is going to start out to develop and use epic spells with intelligence, it will be him.  Mostin certainly is capable of it, and his intelligence is "only" 28.  Of course, once Graz'zt gets his intelligence into the triple digits he will certainly optimize his choices; and with his wisdom boosted to around 60+ you can pretty much be assured that he has the self-control and insight to follow through on his plans.

What I am wondering about now is why a horde of Graz'zt simulacra are not wreaking havoc on the multiverse...  Anyone who would cast a single spell 50,000 times in a row is certainly capable of such a thing.  It might be useful (as a house rule) to have a simulacrum work more like the epic spell _eidolon_.  For instance, the caster has to split his soul to create a simulacrum, and so suffers a negative level for as long as the simulacrum exists.


----------



## Greybar

> What I am wondering about now is why a horde of Graz'zt simulacra are not wreaking havoc on the multiverse.




a) Retaliation - same reason he doesn't do other massively bad unsubtle things.
b) Fear that eventually a simulcra would get out of control (See The Jester's Story Hour...)

john
p.s. edit: oh, and I entirely agree with Cheiro about Graz'zt's ability to focus his lust for power.  One thing that did occur to me along the chaos/law side: when Graz'zt does _facilitate translation_ would he surround himself by subordinates during his weakened time, or would he isolate himself out of fear that some of those subordinates would turn on him?  That's where the real chaos/law thing can get nasty - a devil would be safer in surrounding himself with bonded loyal subordinates...


----------



## Noir

*Thin line*

Epic spells are easy to exploit, but does that mean you should do it?
Yes, it seems pretty logical that there should exist epic spells that increases the caster's intelligence to "the size of a planet", but should you, as a DM, really allow it when it unbalances the game as much as it does?
I will not lie to you (or myself), I am quite a meta-gamer. But taking it to these hights, is it sane? It is interesting, yes, both from an IC and OOC perspective. But in this case I have to say the scales just weigh over to "unbalance".
For Sepulchrave and his group it is a little late at this point, since it has already been used by Mostin and his "coven"  . Maybe set mutiple casters and experience sacrafice as a requirment to cast intelligence (or any ability score) boosting epic spells would be the solution? But then of course the experience point cushion makes that an easy requirment to fill for the greater extra-planar entities.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

These are tricky questions.

Sequential buffs can actually throw Graz'zt's Charisma into the high 200s if one allows for bonuses other than enhancement bonuses - and according to the description of the _fortify_ seed it may be possible, depending on one's interpretation.

In the final analysis, it doesn't matter. Graz'zt is a (tough) CR30 challenge - let's say CR38 in his sanctum. If I manipulate the epic spell system in order to maximize his effectiveness, tweaking every possible mechanical nuance, I'm really kind of obligated to reappraise his CR - something I don't want to do. 

As far as the _bond Azzagrat_ sequence goes, they are _flavour spells_. They occurred in 'mythic time' if you like, and for me it was more of a  feeling of 'how can I represent the power that Graz'zt holds over Azzagrat using ELH mechanics?' There was never a question of intentional maximization of his power. If Graz'zt spends thirty thousand years invoking a spell, it is as much a literary device as anything else - if I'd wanted the ward to extend to ten million miles, I could have given him a ten million year period of time. Or ten billion.

I think one of the problems that people have with the epic spell system (and, oddly, I don't any more) is that they see it in terms of building an effect from the ground upwards - in many ways it is almost impossible to resist min-maxing with it. It should be more of a:

"This is the effect I want to achieve, how can I justify it in terms of the epic system?"

Game balance - in its conventional sense - does not work at epic levels, plain and simple. It becomes much more of an intuitive exercise for the DM.


Cooperative spells are simply 'not in Graz'zt's nature.' They do not reflect _who_ he is. Whether uber-buffs do or not is harder to qualify - I'm tempted to say that they don't, simply because I find uber-buffs vulgar. 



> For Sepulchrave and his group it is a little late at this point, since it has already been used by Mostin and his "coven"




To be fair to Dan, who devised the sequence, it _was_ in an effort to make the _web of motes_ comprehensible - the _fortify_ seed does not allow bonuses to skills. Dan was, in fact, doing exactly what I do - justifying an effect (the ability to interpret the _web of motes_) in terms of raw mechanics. The fact that the raw mechanics also increase the save DCs of his spells (to 60? 70? - I don't remember) should not detract from the spell sequence. The level of trust which exists between player and DM is really no different from that which prevents the abuse of _wish, Mord's disjunction, gate_ etc.

That's not to say that Mostin doesn't push the boundaries - he does. But Dan knows that if he pushed them _too_ far, the game would collapse. Likewise, if I flung dozens of _disjunction_ hurling arcanaloths at the party, they'd know about it pretty soon.


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II, I would like to ask, if possible, about one apsect of your game's philosophy with respect to demons and devils. As is clear from the story, the demons and devils are fallen celestials. Now, that means they are billions of years old (how old is your world BTW?) and I would be interested in knowing whether all demons and devils are this old. Do they all originate from the fall, or are new demons and devils (or celestials for that matter) being created/born/whatever even after the fall? In the 'standard' D&D cosmology, I recall that souls could be transformed into demons and devils from larvae... is it the same in your world?

Also, if all demons and devils originate from before the fall billions of years ago it implies two things:

1) Their numbers must be significantly lower now - after all they have been waging war for a very long time. Naturally, if their numbers were infinite than this is not too much of an issue.

2) Well, after billions of years, even the lowliest demons and devils that survived would acquire so much 'experience' that they would be utterly undefeatable by mortals. So, I suspect, that in your world demons and devils cannot advance (either by HD, or by type of demon, or by class/level) - they remain at the same power they were created at to begin with. But then again, I remember that Neahel advanced as a contemplative and if demons and devils could not advance, it would take away their ambition... 

How do you resolve these? I suppose you could just leave them unexplained, but judging from your other explanations, I think you would not be satisfied with doing so, so I am guessing you have it covered somehow.   

Thanks!


----------



## Cheiromancer

It's an interesting situation.  Several aspects of epic spells have come to light so far in the story hour, and all are quite appropriate: allowing Mostin and co. to interpret the _web of motes_; giving Soneillon a super-high Charisma; providing lots of flavor spells for Graz'zt; binding an Infernal, etc..  But a system that allows these elements to simultaneously exist seems to yield highly undesirable results like the buffing suite I describe above.

One way to deal with the situation is to employ a highly developed sense of intuition to recognize what spells are appropriate to the campaign, and weed out the bad ones in a way that makes sense.  (By appeals to mythic time, character fit, and so on.)  Another way is to tinker with the rules to allow the desirable spells, but not things like the suite I wrote for Graz'zt.  This, of course, is easier said than done.

At the very least, my exercise in buffing Graz'zt should be a warning to anyone using Epic Spell Design with an "anything goes" attitude.


p.s. 

You haven't posted the stats for the _web of motes_ yet, have you?  Or are they still sketchy?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> As is clear from the story, the demons and devils are fallen celestials. Now, that means they are billions of years old (how old is your world BTW?) and I would be interested in knowing whether all demons and devils are this old. Do they all originate from the fall, or are new demons and devils (or celestials for that matter) being created/born/whatever even after the fall? In the 'standard' D&D cosmology, I recall that souls could be transformed into demons and devils from larvae... is it the same in your world?




The basic assumption is that all fell. This is treading on dangerous ground, however - I'm generally disinclined to make stark metaphysical assertions like this from a metagame perspective. It might be true for an Oronthonian, but there is overlap with other belief systems as well, and they hold different ideas. What is true in the campaign world today, may not have been five thousand years ago - before the Church of Oronthon came to prominence, or before the name of 'Oronthon' was even heard. I believe this is intimated in one of the exchanges between Eadric and Titivilus - that Oronthon has somehow _changed_ (and continues to change) what transpired in the past. This itself might be true from Eadric's point of view, but isn't necessarily true from Nwm's or Mostin's, of course. Not all truths are unequal, and all that.




> 1) Their numbers must be significantly lower now - after all they have been waging war for a very long time. Naturally, if their numbers were infinite than this is not too much of an issue.




I think, for practical purposes, we're talking in terms of relative infinities. But ultimately, a rational inquiry such as this is doomed to fail - reason is incapable of penetrating cosmic mysteries. From a meta-game viewpoint, it was precisely this kind of unanswerable question which led to the in-game importance of mysticism and the dialectical process.




> 2) Well, after billions of years, even the lowliest demons and devils that survived would acquire so much 'experience' that they would be utterly undefeatable by mortals. So, I suspect, that in your world demons and devils cannot advance (either by HD, or by type of demon, or by class/level) - they remain at the same power they were created at to begin with. But then again, I remember that Neahel advanced as a contemplative and if demons and devils could not advance, it would take away their ambition...





Now I think that _you_ are metagaming - you need to reverse your perspective. If I want to describe a succubus who is 'exceptionally eloquent, sneaky, and quick' I might give her 10 rogue levels. This is not to say that she has advanced to a 10th level rogue in any conventional sense - merely that she is exceptionally eloquent, sneaky and quick, and giving her 10 levels of rogue is the best way to represent this mechanically. In the same vein, Eadric is not half-celestial - he merely exhibits powers for which the half-celestial template is a convenient (and, apparently ECL-balanced) device.

BUT (and this is important) there is an implicit assumption that demons and devils _can_ advance (don't think in terms of HD or level, think simply in terms of power). In this regard, they differ from celestials (who were created _thus_, and no other way). Perhaps this is a result of their 'free will' - which comes at a price, obviously. The Fall is an archetypal event which is grounded in struggling against impossible odds, the assertion of will and ego etc.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> One way to deal with the situation is to employ a highly developed sense of intuition to recognize what spells are appropriate to the campaign, and weed out the bad ones in a way that makes sense. (By appeals to mythic time, character fit, and so on.)




I don't really see this as any different to the controls that a DM routinely needs to place on his or her game in order to make it work. 

If you are DMing a 'Dark Ages' campaign - with byrnies, pattern-welded swords, skalds, ogres etc., you don't want a PC wandering around in a suit of full plate with a masterwork halberd and a compound bow - it doesn't fit. If the player appeals to the rules by saying 'but it says I can buy these for X gold,' you merely point out that it doesn't gel with the campaign you have created. 

You could, of course, make extensive lists of house-rules in order to cover these contingencies. But why bother? Just make rulings on a case-by-case basis, and save yourself the hassle. You want a rapier? - No. You want a scimitar? - hmm, maybe. But that means I'll have to give some thought to culture _XYZ_ - which I'd hoped to put off for a while. Sigh. (But the player also stimulates the DM to creativity, which is a good thing.) 

Same goes for epic spells. Although I'm sure I (and many others) could, I just don't have the time to devise a better system at the moment.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Your viewpoint has evolved a bit over the last 8 months.  Last August you thought that the demands on DM intuition and responsibility were a bit high.  Let's see....



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> So much of the epic spell system is intuitive - not a bad thing, necessarily, and it kind of encourages the DM to be conscious of possible abuses and/or failures to exploit the system to a reasonable degree. But I feel that it might put too much responsibility on the DM - and its not often that I say that. The possibilities for game-breaking spells are actually just as staggering as poorly developed ones.


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> The basic assumption is that all fell. This is treading on dangerous ground, however - I'm generally disinclined to make stark metaphysical assertions like this from a metagame perspective. It might be true for an Oronthonian, but there is overlap with other belief systems as well, and they hold different ideas. What is true in the campaign world today, may not have been five thousand years ago - before the Church of Oronthon came to prominence, or before the name of 'Oronthon' was even heard. I believe this is intimated in one of the exchanges between Eadric and Titivilus - that Oronthon has somehow _changed_ (and continues to change) what transpired in the past. This itself might be true from Eadric's point of view, but isn't necessarily true from Nwm's or Mostin's, of course. Not all truths are unequal, and all that.




Very interesting - I did not catch the fact that Oronthon still changes from Eadric's conversation with Titivilus (which, IMO is possibly the best piece of roleplaying I have seen... ever [and my favourite installment of the story]), though it did seem apparent that he changed in the past. As to the multiple truths, yes that is a nice and unique feature of your campaign. However, I do think that as the players advance higher in the 'cosmological hierarchy', it will increasingly become necessary to define more and more 'truths as true', since they will be interacting with them at a daily basis (well, I suppose they already do that to a significant extent).



> I think, for practical purposes, we're talking in terms of relative infinities. But ultimately, a rational inquiry such as this is doomed to fail - reason is incapable of penetrating cosmic mysteries. From a meta-game viewpoint, it was precisely this kind of unanswerable question which led to the in-game importance of mysticism and the dialectical process.




Ok - this is a fair explanation. I just generally tend to try to understand D&D stories & campaigns from both the in-game and the meta-game perspective. Sort of like what you did with Gra'atz (sp?) flavour spells - you still felt the need to express them in terms of D&D mechanics. 



> Now I think that _you_ are metagaming - you need to reverse your perspective. If I want to describe a succubus who is 'exceptionally eloquent, sneaky, and quick' I might give her 10 rogue levels. This is not to say that she has advanced to a 10th level rogue in any conventional sense - merely that she is exceptionally eloquent, sneaky and quick, and giving her 10 levels of rogue is the best way to represent this mechanically. In the same vein, Eadric is not half-celestial - he merely exhibits powers for which the half-celestial template is a convenient (and, apparently ECL-balanced) device.
> 
> BUT (and this is important) there is an implicit assumption that demons and devils _can_ advance (don't think in terms of HD or level, think simply in terms of power). In this regard, they differ from celestials (who were created _thus_, and no other way). Perhaps this is a result of their 'free will' - which comes at a price, obviously. The Fall is an archetypal event which is grounded in struggling against impossible odds, the assertion of will and ego etc.




That is the meta-game explanation I was looking for - celestials are static, while devils and demons can advance (though not in HD [but why not level?]).


----------



## Greybar

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> If I want to describe a succubus who is 'exceptionally eloquent, sneaky, and quick' I might give her 10 rogue levels. This is not to say that she has advanced to a 10th level rogue in any conventional sense - merely that she is exceptionally eloquent, sneaky and quick, and giving her 10 levels of rogue is the best way to represent this mechanically. In the same vein, Eadric is not half-celestial - he merely exhibits powers for which the half-celestial template is a convenient (and, apparently ECL-balanced) device.




Thank you Sep.  I've found that thoughts about this (and the Graz'zt stuff) keep resurfacing for a couple days now, and I think it helps me take a step to resolve my mechanics-minded nature and story-minded nature.

I guess I would say that I have recourse to the rules to stay fair to myself and the players.  That shared reality of the rules is the sole purpose of the rules, nothing more. Well, that and the fact that sometimes when I read rules or spells or etc it inspires me into a story line.

john


----------



## Cheiromancer

I turned my thoughts to the question of binding Graz'zt, and came up with the following suite of spells.  They are all optimized around the idea of a coven of 6 high level wizards (as Fillein's version is).  _Toughness of Body_ is to help soak up backlash damage, while _Sharpness of Wit_ is to make subsequent spells almost impossible to save against.  The _Sphere of Irresistable Magic_ and _Mist of Dreams_ are centred on the thaumaturgic diagram where Graz'zt is to be called.  Unless Graz'zt has buffed himself quite extensively, he will find his SR sharply reduced, and thus will be unable to resist the _Mist of Dreams_.  The latter spell should render Graz'zt utterly catatonic (and therefore helpless).  If it does not, he might actually be able to escape.

Rather than keying the _ward_ seed to overcome _mind-blank,_ it overcomes all magical protections of up to 10th level (i.e. epic spells and below).  I figure that in the time since Graz'zt's first binding he may have developed magical countermeasures against being called unwillingly.  Such (hypothetical) protections are ineffective against this version of _Call Graz'zt_.

_Call Graz'zt_ has a brief duration, so his captors will wish to act quickly to finally dispose of him.  _Binding_ or _Trap the Soul_ are both possibilities.  Or a character with a Wisdom of at least 33 could enter the _Mist of Dreams_ and chop off his head (coup de grace).

The full sequence requires 6 each of 5th, 7th, 8th and 9th level spells, and 5 epic spells.  One 21st level epic spellcaster could cast all the spells over the period of three days; _Toughness of Body_ and _Sharpness of Wit_ can be cast on 6 pm of day 1, the circle can be prepared with _Mist of Dreams_ and _Sphere of Irresistable Magic_ at 1 pm of day 2, and _Toughness of Body_ and _Call Graz'zt_ can be cast at 8am of day 3.

Three epic casters working in parallel could research the spells in only 4 days, for a cost of "only" 468 000 gp.  

*Toughness of Body*
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 11
Components: V, S, Ritual
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: 0 ft.
Area: 20-ft radius sphere centred on you
Duration: 20 hours
To Develop: 99,000 gp; 2 days; 3960 XP. Seed: fortify (DC17). Factors: grant additional +39 enhancement bonus to ability score (+78 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from touch to target (+4 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC). Mitigating factors: 6 secondary casters contribute 7th level slots (-78 DC).

All characters within a 20-ft radius circle centred upon the caster gain a +40 enhancement bonus to Constitution, with the appropriate changes to hit points and Fortitude savings.

*Sharpness of Wit*
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 11
Components: V, S, Ritual
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: 0 ft.
Area: 20-ft radius sphere centred on you
Duration: 60 hours
To Develop: 99,000 gp; 2 days; 3960 XP. Seed: fortify (DC17). Factors: grant additional +63 enhancement bonus to ability score (+126 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from touch to target (+4 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC); +200% duration (+4 DC). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-126 DC).

All characters within a 20-ft radius circle centred upon the caster gain a +64 enhancement bonus to Intelligence.  Wizards thus enjoy a bonus of +32 to the DC of their spells.

*Sphere of Irresistable Magic*
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Spellcraft DC: 10
Components: V, S, Ritual
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: 300 ft.
Area: 20-ft radius sphere
Duration: 20 hours
Saving Throw: Yes (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)
To Develop: 90,000 gp; 2 days; 3600 XP. Seed: afflict (DC 14); ward (DC 14). Factors:  Additional 29 point penalty (+116 DC), +32 to caster level checks to overcome Spell Resistance (+64 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC), effective vs _mind blank_ (+14 DC). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 30d6 backlash (-30 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 15d6 backlash (-90 DC), six secondary casters contribute 8th level spell slots (-120 DC).

Creatures within the _Sphere of Irresistable Magic_ suffer a -30 penalty to their SR for as long as they remain there.  The creature's spell resistance must be overcome (check only once), with the  caster gaining a +32 to the caster level check.  A will save also applies (DC 20 + caster's ability modifier), but each round that they remain within the _Sphere of Irresistable Magic_ they must succeed at the saving throw – failure indicates that they suffer the effects until they leave it. Leaving and then re-entering the zone prompts a further saving throw.

*Mist of Dreams*
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Spellcraft DC: 10
Components: V, S, Ritual
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: 300 ft.
Area: 20-ft radius sphere
Duration: 20 hours
Saving Throw: Yes (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)
To Develop: 90,000 gp; 2 days; 3600 XP. Seed: afflict (DC 14); ward (DC 14). Factors:  Additional 31 point penalty (+124 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC), effective vs _mind blank_ (+14 DC). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 30d6 backlash (-30 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 15d6 backlash (-90 DC), six secondary casters contribute 5th level spell slots (-54 DC).

The forces of the unconscious are released to overwhelm affected creatures with powerful waking dreams.  If a creature's SR is overcome and their will save failed (DC 20+ caster's ability modifier), they suffer a -32 penalty to their Wisdom scores for as long as they remain within the affected area.  Each round that they remain within the _Mist of Dreams_ they must succeed at the saving throw – failure indicates that they suffer the effects until they leave it. Leaving and then re-entering the zone prompts a further saving throw.

*Call Graz’zt*
Conjuration (Summoning)
Spellcraft DC: 10
Components: V, S, M, Ritual, XP
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: 75 ft.
Effect: One summoned demon prince
Duration: 20 rounds (and see below)
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
To Develop: 90,000 gp; 2 days; 3600 XP. Seeds: Compel (DC 19), Summon (DC 14); Ward (DC 14). Factors: gain +16 bonus on caster level to defeat SR (+32 DC), ward effective against all magic (+180 DC), summon specific individual (+60 DC), full round action to cast (+18).  Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-126 DC), 6 additional participants contributing 9th level slots (-102 DC), each caster burns 800 XP (-56 DC), 5000 gp cost (ad hoc -1 DC).

In a brief ritual requiring six additional participants, the spellcaster conjures and confines the demon prince Graz’zt into a readied thaumaturgic diagram.  This diagram takes a day to draw, requires a DC 40 spellcraft check to complete successfully (the caster may take 10), and requires 5000 gp in special materials (powdered diamonds).

Graz'zt is entitled to a Will saving throw (DC 20+ relevant ability modifier) in order to resist being called. He can make two attempts to escape from the diagram (and break the spell) by first making a successful Charisma check (DC 30 + 1/2 caster level + caster's charisma modifier), and then by pitting his spell resistance against the caster's caster level check. Note that the caster receives a +16 bonus to his caster level when making this check. Graz’zt’s continual mind blank ability and other magical protections are ineffective against this spell.

Once Graz’zt is successfully confined he may not leave the diagram without aid, nor may he use any of his spells, or supernatural or spell-like abilities. He will remain quiescent, but may still communicate normally with those outside of the diagram.  Any attack upon him constitutes a negation of the original compulsion, and he will be free to attack or flee if he survives it. If the circle is broken, the spell is similarly ended.

This spell does not last long enough for Graz'zt to be coerced into service, or for him to make additional attempts to escape.  The compulsion binding him to the diagram expires after only 2 minutes.  At then point (or earlier, if the spell is broken before then) Graz'zt is free to do as he pleases.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Mmm.

I don't know that you can actually use _ward_ to exclude epic spells. 10th level spells, yes. But epic spells are epic spells - they're only considered 10th level for purposes of save DCs.

Also, you cannot ward against (Su) effects - only spells and spell-likes. Graz'zt's _mind blank_ is a (Su). Some _ad hocs_ might be in order.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Mmm.
> 
> I don't know that you can actually use _ward_ to exclude epic spells. 10th level spells, yes. But epic spells are epic spells - they're only considered 10th level for purposes of save DCs.




I guess what I worrying about is the following possibility: suppose Graz'zt had designed an epic spell that worked like a permanent _dimensional anchor_ on himself (but that could be suppressed at will, of course)- would such a thing have protected him from Fillein's spell?

If such a thing is impossible, then _Call Graz'zt_ is a little easier to cast.  But keeping Graz'zt bound becomes impossible, as there is no way to keep another epic spell from fetching him from whatever prison you put him into.

If it is possible to block an epic spell from conjuring you against your will, Graz'zt would certainly have researched it since the debacle with Fillein.  That seems to render Fillein's legacy to Mostin kind of pointless.  

So what to do?  [edit]See next post[/edit]



> Also, you cannot ward against (Su) effects - only spells and spell-likes. Graz'zt's _mind blank_ is a (Su). Some _ad hocs_ might be in order.




Fillein's spell has the _ward_ seed and a +14 DC to specifically counteract _mind blank_.  Mechanically it is in accord with the note on the bottom of page 101 in the ELH.  If it wasn't to protect against Graz'zt's (Su) _mind blank_, what is it for?

BTW, Graz'zt's will save does not include his _protection from spells_ ability, does it?  His will save as a 36 hit dice outsider is +20, and he gets an additional +6 for having a 22 Wisdom.  With a +8 resistance bonus from _protection from spells_ that's +34.  A wizard with a 28 Intelligence would give Fillein's version of _Graz'zt_ a DC of 39.  Not good odds, especially if Graz'zt is wearing a periapt of wisdom or some other save enhancing item.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Another possibility- Graz'zt could counterspell an attempt to conjure him.  He has _foresight_, after all, and so has a moment's warning of an impending threat- and _foresight_ tells him what, if anything, he can do about the threat.

You have to ready an action to counterspell- _foresight_ might give him enough time to do this.  Suppose the _dispel_ were available as a free action.  I don't think you have to ready a free action, but maybe add an ad hoc modifier to it so that (like _feather fall_) it can be cast when needed, even if it is not your turn.  (+4 DC?)  The rules for counterspelling say that the target of the spell being counterspelled must be within range- since that is Graz'zt himself, there is no problem.

_Dispel_, quickened, with no verbal or somatic components, at +50 on the caster level check, ad hoc +4 modifier, 10d6 backlash, DC 95.  XP costs and more backlash can push this higher, but _Call Graz'zt_ could just be cast again.  Graz'zt can only cast an epic _dispel_ three times per day.  And _greater dispelling_, which he can cast at will, is a standard action, is probably too slow.  Though he could use an epic dispel the first time, and then ready the _greater dispelling_.  And he could probably step into an _Antimagic Field_ if one were handy... According to p. 73 of the ELH such a field requires a dispel check to overcome (1d20+20 vs 11 + the epic spell's spellcaster level).  Thus a _ward_ spell against a 6th level spell overcomes an _Antimagic Field_ only if it succeeds in the dispel check.  A tweak to _Call Graz'zt_ is definitely required to give it a bonus on dispel checks.

Interesting. Page 73 of the ELH also says



> Epic spells have no fixed level.  However, for purposes of Concentration checks, spell resistance, and other possible situations where spell level is important, epic spells are all treated as if they were 10th level spells.




So a _ward_ that is set to exclude spells of level 10 or lower should exclude them.

However the general rule seems to be that a caster level check is required when epic spells directly oppose each other.  Look at the description of the _conceal_ seed and how it opposes _reveal_, and how a spell with a _ward_ seed works with regard to spells that have the seeds _dispel_ or _destroy_.  If an epic _teleport_ is resisted by an epic _dimensional anchor_, you'd need to have an opposed CL check.

But what if one of the epic spells included a ward against 10th level spells? Maybe when two epic spells oppose each another, you give a substantial bonus (does +20 sound right?) on the opposed CL check to the one that includes the relevant _ward_.  

Additionally, maybe _Call Graz'zt_ can include the _dispel_ seed in order to overcome opposing _wards_.  Supernatural effects can be dispelled, so maybe that's the trick to getting past Graz'zt's _mind blank_.  Is suppressing a supernatural ability also in the power of the _dispel_ seed?  Surely the combination of _ward_ and _dispel_ could do it.  A _dispel_ seed makes it easier to optimize versus opposing _dispel_ effects, anyways.

So amend _Call Graz'zt_ to read as follows (changes in *bold*):



> To Develop: 90,000 gp; 2 days; 3600 XP. Seeds: Compel (DC 19), *Dispel (DC 19);* Summon (DC 14); Ward (DC 14). Factors: gain +16 bonus on caster level to defeat SR (+32 DC), ward effective against spells of 10th level or less (+180 DC), *+10 on caster level to beat foe’s dispel effect (+10 DC)*, summon specific individual (+60 DC), full round action to cast (+18). Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-126 DC), 6 additional participants contributing 9th level slots (-102 DC), *caster burns 1300 xp (-16 DC), six secondary casters burn 1200 XP (-72 DC)*, 5000 gp cost (ad hoc -1 DC).




Add a line for the bonus to the dispel check if Graz'zt counterspells it, or is inside an _Antimagic Field_ or the equivalent.

Sound better?


----------



## Lela

While I'm still a beginner in the Epic Magic system (and will be for some time), it occurs to me that you don't need a Spellcraft DC as low as 10 or 11.  You could ease up somewhat on the backlash and bump the DC another 10 or 15.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Lela- doing that would double the cost.  Sepulchrave doesn't charge them actual gp to develop spells, but instead figures out what the treasure limit for a character of that level is, and then makes a "paper transaction."  Doubling or tripling the cost of these spells might thus be a problem.


----------



## Lela

Got it, thanks.


----------



## Cheiromancer

The R&D costs of this suite of spells is starting to approach that of the original version that Fillein developed.  And a spell to conceal and ward the bound Graz'zt is still undetermined.  As a permanent spell, it will probably be considerable.  Maybe it would be better to just kill him?  Or sell him to another fiend?  

That probably would not be wise. In fact, it might be *very* unwise to slay Graz'zt or allow him to pass into the control of another fiend.  His absence will create a power vacuum, and whatever fills it could well be worse that Graz'zt was.  Orcus, for instance, could take over Graz'zt's domains, and grow much more powerful than he already is.  Without a war with Graz'zt to occupy his attention, the more-powerful Orcus could become a serious pain in the rear.

If Graz'zt is confined in a gem or something, then he can be released when his absence causes more trouble than his presence would.  If he is dead or a soul-slave to Orcus, he can't be put back into play.

Hmmm.  But those are story considerations.  The worry here is about spell mechanics.  There are threads going on in House rules that discuss this problem.  Rather than further cluttering up this (already bloated) thread, I think I will continue the discussion there.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> BUT (and this is important) there is an implicit assumption that demons and devils _can_ advance (don't think in terms of HD or level, think simply in terms of power). In this regard, they differ from celestials (who were created _thus_, and no other way). Perhaps this is a result of their 'free will' - which comes at a price, obviously. The Fall is an archetypal event which is grounded in struggling against impossible odds, the assertion of will and ego etc.




A nice touch.

It is the nature of living, mortal beings to growth & die.  Therefore the possibility of level advancement is a natural fit for such creatures.

That is not a reasonable assumption about powerful outsiders -- many of whom are manifestations of principles forming the fabric of the universe itself.  It is purely a matter of DM judgement on how advancement does or does not apply to such outsiders.

How I would handle leveling...

If I were devising xp rules for powerful outsiders or gods, I would create the principle of *XP Maintainence Costs*.  Any outsider that advances beyond its natural state must pay increasingly large amounts of xp to not slowly devolve back to the original state -- a kind of running faster and faster to stay in place.  So powerful beings like Graz'zt would not usually be looking forward levelling; they look forward to greater resources invested to gain greater domains and thereby yet more resources.

Frex, Poseidon, God of the Sea, gains immense xp from worshippers and expends immense xp to maintain an iron grip on his domain.  Since the actual calculus of the appropriate equations are both complicated and arbitrary, the net effect comes to Poseidon simply _being_ the dominant sea god.  It is his nature -- the equations are balanced by DM fiat.

From this approach, Graz'zt can "level" as well as "unlevel" depending on the long term extent of his domains.  Whether such shifts were measurable within the time period of a few human lifetimes would be up to the DM.


----------



## Moleculo

Out of curiosity, what level are our heros at the moment? I am thinking 5 levels higher than last update according to current trends in character update frequency?


----------



## Suldulin

Few questions if you've the time to answer Sep  :

First off, do you mind Wyre being used as a base in a home game? 'tis a great world ye created (still think you should find a way to publish it as a campaign setting)
Thinking of setting it pre-Cynric's Death

Along a similiar line does Mostin's Player mind if Mostin is possibily used as an npc? Shall not do so if the player is not okay with that.

Next a few setting questions:
How do dwarves fit into the world, if at all?

Fourthly, can you give some more info on Thalassine and Shuth, mostly in cultural make up and the like please if possible?

Finally can you give some guidlines as to what is considered crimes in these era and the punishment associated?  Am trying to figure out how things associating with devils would be punished if at all, yet am confused Shomei and her entry: 







> Despite the protestations of the Church of Oronthon – who found her understandably suspicious – Shomei lived in a manse near the city of Morne. The Temple was in no way assuaged by the fact that that the architectural style of the building was in many ways influenced by the palace of the Adversary in Nessus.




and finally don't think I can express this enough but Thank you very much for the time and for creating Wyre and the Storyhour


----------



## Lela

I'm thinking that no one wanted to try taking on Shomei.  Would you?


----------



## Suldulin

Lela said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that no one wanted to try taking on Shomei.  Would you?




Hrm, 'tis a possibility


----------



## grodog

Well, in addition to her own formidable powers, she was dating an arch-devil or two, at the time.... ;->


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> First off, do you mind Wyre being used as a base in a home game? 'tis a great world ye created (still think you should find a way to publish it as a campaign setting)




I'd be flattered. Thanks.



> Thinking of setting it pre-Cynric's Death




If I ever published, that's when I'd set it too.



> Along a similiar line does Mostin's Player mind if Mostin is possibily used as an npc? Shall not do so if the player is not okay with that.




Are you crazy? Dan has a huge ego. I'd never hear the end of it. (Seriously, I'm sure this would be fine.)



> How do dwarves fit into the world, if at all?




No dwarves, no halflings. Gnomes come in two kinds (wood and rock), and are feys. Goblins are feys. The monster palette in general is "classical": werewolves, feys (lots of 'em), manticores, giants, griffons - that kind of thing. Dragons are pretty much extinct.
Fourthly, can you give some more info on Thalassine and Shuth, mostly in cultural make up and the like please if possible?



> Fourthly, can you give some more info on Thalassine and Shuth, mostly in cultural make up and the like please if possible?




In Brief:


Thalassine = Think polytheistic Renaissance Italy
Shuth = Think opium-smoking Egyptians & Blood Magi




> Finally can you give some guidlines as to what is considered crimes in these era and the punishment associated? Am trying to figure out how things associating with devils would be punished if at all, yet am confused Shomei and her entry:




The distinction between temporal and ecclesiastical law is very important. Shomei would not be subject to ecclesiastical law (unlike Eadric).


I'll try to write more when I've got time.


----------



## Suldulin

Thank you muchly Sep


----------



## Knight Otu

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *Toughness of Body*
> Spellcraft DC: 11
> To Develop: 99,000 gp; 2 days; 3960 XP. Seed: fortify (DC17). Factors: grant additional +39 enhancement bonus to ability score (+78 DC), 1-round casting time (+18 DC), change from touch to target (+4 DC), change from target to area (+10 DC). Mitigating factors: 6 secondary casters contribute 7th level slots (-78 DC).




Maybe I'm missing something, but that adds up to 49, not 11?



			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *Sharpness of Wit*
> Casting Time: 1 round
> Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-126 DC).
> 
> *Sphere of Irresistable Magic*
> Casting Time: 1 round
> Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 30d6 backlash (-30 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 15d6 backlash (-90 DC)
> *Mist of Dreams*
> Casting Time: 1 round
> Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 30d6 backlash (-30 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 15d6 backlash (-90 DC)
> *Call Graz’zt*
> Casting Time: 1 round
> Mitigating factors: primary caster sustains 42d6 backlash (-42 DC), six secondary casters each sustain 21d6 backlash (-126 DC)




Whow! Even with Toughness of body and the house rule to apply backlash to casting time instead of duration, that is still a huge amount. Better keep a lot of curing potions ready...


----------



## Cheiromancer

Quite right about on both counts, Knight Otu.  You need flunkies with wands of cures, or a high level druid or cleric who has lots of _Heal_ spells prepped.

The Toughness of Body is very tinkerable, depending on how many secondary casters you have, and how epic spell development works in your campaign.  According the ELH it is 9000 gp per point of spellcraft, so you probably want it to be as cheap as possible.  But if player wealth at high levels is handled by paper transactions (as in Sep's game), well, things might be different.


----------



## Lela

From 72 to 432 damage.  Average of 216.  One thing's for sure, don't let _Toughness of Body_ get dispelled or, worse, _disjoined_.  Insta-death.


----------



## Kaodi

*Epic Spells*

Does it occur to anyone else, that if you really wanted to be mean, hehehe, that you would charge the development cost of epic spells based on their DC *before* mitigating factors? I mean, come on, a measly ~100,000 gp and ~4000 xp for a spell that enhances a large number of peoples intelligence by +64! That's insane, hehehe...


----------



## grodog

That's an excellent suggestion Kaodi---and it follows nicely that while developing epic spells the casters are experimenting and refining their formulas, and therefore would have to pay the more expensive cost vs. the costs for the final form of the most-twinked spell cost!

Arpopos of nothing, Sep, I was rereading some old threads and if you've got a few spare minutes, I'd still love to see what Troap looks like, and also how Wyrish goblins differ from their standard D&D counterparts (beyond the fact that they're feys)


----------



## Cheiromancer

The problem with Kaodi's suggestion is that spontaneous epic spells would be impossible; and that would be a shame.

There is reference in the SH to Mostin tweaking already developed epic spells; I wonder how the mechancis of that works?


----------



## DanMcS

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> There is reference in the SH to Mostin tweaking already developed epic spells; I wonder how the mechancis of that works?




I took that to mean tweaking published epic spells to be castable, ie, not enough spellcraft to cast epic dispelling (or whatever it's called), so add some mitigators or reduce the effect to get one you can cast.


----------



## Cheiromancer

DanMcS said:
			
		

> I took that to mean tweaking published epic spells to be castable, ie, not enough spellcraft to cast epic dispelling (or whatever it's called), so add some mitigators or reduce the effect to get one you can cast.




Oh I know the kind of things that he might like to do- but how much time does it take, and how much does it cost?  Tweaking a spell to require a secondary caster contribute an 8th level spell slot instead of a 9th, and do 2d6 more backlash damage in exchange... it would be excessive to have to pay the whole development cost over again.


----------



## Suldulin

another question for Sep:

What part does the underdark play in game? As is referenced in the hiding of Rurunoth's pearl.



> Mostin scried and located a suitable site: an isolated cyst in the continental bedrock, seismically stable, and sixty miles below even the deepest reaches of the Underdark.


----------



## DanMcS

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Oh I know the kind of things that he might like to do- but how much time does it take, and how much does it cost?  Tweaking a spell to require a secondary caster contribute an 8th level spell slot instead of a 9th, and do 2d6 more backlash damage in exchange... it would be excessive to have to pay the whole development cost over again.




Not for spells that were already developed, but for those he hadn't made yet, tweak them ahead of time to be castable.


----------



## grodog

Do you have more material on Graz'zt in the pipeline Sep, or did your last several posts clean you out?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Do you have more material on Graz'zt in the pipeline Sep?




Not that wouldn't require spending lots of time. I've a few more nasties, though. Just numbers, I'm afraid - flavor text at a later stage, maybe.

I think these are the final versions - I've got too many drafts on my desktop.


*Carasch* 

Male advanced chthonic balor; CR 46; huge outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar); HD 49d8+686; hp 1078; Init +19; Spd 60ft., fly 135ft. (good); AC 49, touch 27, flatfooted 43; Base Atk +49; Grp +79; Atk +81 melee (4d6+32/18-20, _huge +5 keen unholy power greataxe_); Full Atk: +81/+76/+71/+66 melee (4d6+32/18-20, _huge +5 keen unholy power greataxe_); SA Aura of unlight, spells, spell-like abilities, _summon demon_; SQ Damage reduction 15/cold iron and epic and good, darkvision 60 ft., eschew all materials, flaming body, immunity to electricity, fire and poison, ontic flux, regeneration 14, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, spell resistance 58, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing, utter corruption, void reservoir; SV Fort +40 Ref +37 Will +35; AL CE; Str 47 Dex 33 Con 39 Int 28 Wis 28 Cha 36.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +65, Concentration +66, Diplomacy +67, Gather Information +65 (Abyss +67), Hide +63, Intimidate +67, Knowledge (arcana) +61, Knowledge (local, Abyss) +61, Knowledge (planes) +61, Knowledge (religion) +61, Listen +61, Move Silently +63, Search +61, Sense Motive +61, Spellcraft +73 (+75 scrolls), Spot +61, Use Magic Device +65 (+67 scrolls); Cleave, Devastating Critical (greataxe), Empower Spell, Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Spell Focus (evocation), Great Cleave, Greater Spell Focus (evocation), Improved Critical (greataxe), Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Spell Capacity (11th), Overwhelming Critical (greataxe), Power Attack, Spell Focus (evocation), Spell Knowledge, Superior Initiative,Weapon Focus (greataxe).

Carasch’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons he wields, are treated as evil-aligned and epic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Spells:* Carasch casts spells as a 46th level Sorcerer, and can cast spells from the Darkness, Demonic, Destruction and Evil domains as arcane spells. Carasch need not utilize material components in his spellcasting, and incurs no experience point debt for spells which normally demand it.

*Devastating Critical (Ex):* If Carasch scores a critical hit on an opponent with his axe they must make a Fortitude save (DC 51) or die instantly. 

_Spells Known_ (6/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/3/3; save DC 25+ spell level, 31+ spell level for evocations ): 0 – _dancing lights, detect magic, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, preserve organ, ray of frost, read magic_; 1st – _expeditious retreat, mage armour, magic missile, shield, sleep_; 2nd – _cat’s grace, darkbolt, locate object, resist energy, whispering wind_; 3rd – _ contagion, dread word, lightning bolt, magic circle against good_; 4th – _ dimensional anchor, improved invisibility, liquid pain, scrying_; 5th – _dream, feeblemind, resonating resistance, sending_; 6th – _ antimagic field, chain lightning, geas/quest_; 7th – _banishment, delayed blast fireball, greater scrying, plane shift, _; 8th – _ discern location, horrid wilting, mind blank, protection from spells_; 9th – _energy drain, meteor swarm, soul bind_. 

Carasch may also cast five epic spells per day. 

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_blasphemy_ (DC 30), _deeper darkness, desecrate, detect thoughts_ (DC 25), _dominate monster_ (DC 32), _greater  dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _insanity_ (DC 30), _ haste, power word stun, symbol_ (any, DC varies) _telekinesis_ (DC 28), _unhallow, unholy aura_ (DC 31); 1/day—_fire storm_ (DC 31), _implosion_ (DC 32). Caster level 49th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Utter Corruption:* All of Carasch’s spells and spell-like abilities gain the [Evil] descriptor, irrespective of their function. He automatically benefits from Malign Spell Focus (adding +2 to the DC of any spells), and all damage-dealing spells and spell-like abilities are automatically both Corrupted and Violated, as the feats of the same name.

*Aura of Unlight (Sp):* Carasch radiates an aura which combines the effects of _damning darkness, deeper darkness_ and _enervation_ about his person, which extends to 10 feet. Creatures within the aura are subject to its effect every round that they remain there. There is no saving throw against this effect, although spell resistance applies to the _enervation_ component. The aura of unlight may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. It may be dispelled, but Carasch may reactivate it as a free action on his next turn. Caster level 49th .

*Death Throes (Ex):* When killed, Carasch explodes in a blinding flash of light that deals 100 points of damage to anything within 100 feet (Reflex DC 48 half). This explosion automatically destroys any weapons he is holding. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Summon Demon (Sp):* Once per day, Carasch can automatically summon 4d10 dretches, 1d4 hezrous, or one nalfeshnee, glabrezu, marilith, or balor. This ability is the equivalent  of a 9th-level spell.

*Flaming Body (Su):* The body of Carasch is wreathed in flame. Anyone grappling him takes 6d8 points of fire damage each round. 

*True Seeing (Su):* Carasch has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell (caster level  49th). 

Skills: Carasch has a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. 

*Ontic Flux (Ex):* Carasch exists on the threshold of being and nonbeing, and as such seems to ‘flicker’ in and out of existence. The effect is identical to a _blink_ spell, except that attacks which target incorporeal or ethereal creatures gain no special benefit, nor does Carasch receive any special benefits to attack creatures in this state. The ontic flux may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Carasch takes normal damage from epic good aligned weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

*See in Darkness*(Su): Carasch can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells.




***



*The Horror* 

Pseudonatural Ultroloth; CR 30; medium outsider (evil, extraplanar, pseudonatural, yugoloth); HD 18d8+216; hp 360; Init +23; Spd 80ft.; AC 68, touch 33, flatfooted 53; Base Atk +18; Grp +48; Atk +48 melee (2d8+15, tentacle rake); Full Atk: +48/+48/+48/+48/+48/+48 melee (2d8+15, tentacle rake); SA Constant insight, fear aura, improved grab, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities, summon yugoloths, weakness gaze; SQ Alternate form, damage reduction 15/epic and good and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 4, immunity to acid and poison, resistance to electricity 35, fire 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 90, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing; SV Fort +23 Ref +26 Will +25; AL NE; Str 41 Dex 41 Con 35 Int 28 Wis 38 Cha 28.

_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +27, Bluff +30, Concentration +33, Diplomacy +24, Escape Artist +36, Hide +36, Intimidate +32, Knowledge (arcana) +30, Knowledge (the planes) +30, Knowledge (religion) +30, Listen +35, Move Silently +36, Search +30, Sense Motive +35, Spot +35, Spellcraft +32 (+34 scrolls), Tumble +36, Use Magic Device +30 (+32 scrolls); Combat Expertise, Corrupt Spell-like ability (_horrid wilting_), Dodge, Empower Spell-like Ability (_enervation_), Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell-like Ability (_dimension door_, Superior Initiative.

*Alternate Form:* At will, the Horror can assume the form of a grotesque, tentacled mass, but all its abilities remain unchanged despite its alien appearance. Changing shape is a standard action. Other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty on their attrack rolls against the Horror in its alternate form.

*Fear Aura (Su):* The Horror can radiate a 20-foot-radius fear aura as a free action.  Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 28 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 18th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the Horror's fear aura for 24 hours. Yugoloths are immune to this aura. The save DC is Charisma based.

*Profane Aura (Su):* The Horror is constantly surrounded by an aura of ineffable evil, granting it a +8 profane bonus to its armor class. It can resume or suppress this ability as a free action on its turn.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If the Horror hits an opponent smaller than itself with a tentacle, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Rotting Constriction*: Once the Horror has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, the Horror regains 10 lost hit points.

*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _blasphemy, blur, deeper darkness, detect good, dimension door, dominate monster _(DC 29), _enervation _(DC 23), _feeblemind _(DC25), _greater dispel magic, greater scrying _(DC 26), _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _polymorph _(self only), _power word stun, shield, suggestion _(DC 23), _unhallow, unholy blight _(DC23), wall of fire; 3/day – _disintegrate _(DC25), _geas/quest, mass suggestion _(DC 26), _unholy aura _(DC27); 1/day – _destruction _(DC 26), _horrid wilting _(DC 27). Caster level 18th. The save DC’s are Charisma-based.

*Weakness Gaze (Su):* Range 60 ft., Fort DC 28 negates. The Horror can sap the strength from an opponent’s body merely by looking at them. Those who fail their saves take 1d4 points of Strength and Dexterity damage. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the Horror's weakness gaze for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma based.

*Summon Yugoloths (Sp):* Once per day the Horror can automatically summon 1d6 mezzoloths, or 1d3 nycaloths.  This ability is the equivalent of a 9th-level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* The Horror has a continuous true seeing ability, as the spell (caster level 18th).  


The Horror issues from the insane region beyond the bounded cosmos. Its purpose is unknown. 



**



*Arioth, the Lioness. Chief of the Bodyguard of Dis.* 

Advanced erinyes blackguard 10 / warrior of darkness 5; CR 24; medium outsider (baatezu, evil, extraplanar,  lawful); HD 10d8+70 plus 10d10+70 plus 5d10+35; hp 302; Init +10; Spd 40ft., fly 60 ft. (good); AC 33, touch 16, flatfooted 27; Base Atk +23; Grp +33; Atk +38 melee (2d6+19/17-20, _+4 keen unholy greatsword_) or +30 ranged (1d8+11 +1d6 fire, _+1 flaming composite longbow_ (+10 Str Bonus)) or +29 ranged (rope); Full Atk: +38/+33/+28/+23 melee (2d6+19/17-20, _+4 keen unholy greatsword_) or +30/+25/+20/+15 ranged (1d8+11 +1d6 fire, _+1 flaming composite longbow_ (+10 Str Bonus)) or +29 ranged (rope); SA Entangle, malign fury, smite good, sneak attack, spell-like abilities, _summon baatezu_; SQ Aura of evil, command undead, damage reduction 5/adamantine and good, dark blessing, darkvision 60 ft., detect good, diabolic celerity, immunity to fire and poison, scarred flesh, violent knowledge, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 20, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing; SV Fort +33 Ref +25 Will +25; AL LE; Str 31 Dex 22 Con 24 Int 14 Wis 16 Cha 27.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +28, Concentration +17, Diplomacy +16, Escape Artist +16, (+18 rope bonds), Hide +31, Intimidate +36, Knowledge (religion) +12, Listen +13, Move Silently +21, Search +17, Sense Motive +18, Spot +13, Survival +20 (+22 tracking), Use Rope +16 (+18 with bindings); Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge (B), Improved Critical (greatsword), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Mobility (B), Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Whirlwind Attack.


_Spells Prepared_ (4/4/4/3; save DCs 18+ Spell Level): 1st – _corrupt weapon, doom, seething eyebane (x2)_; 2nd – _death knell, devilcall, devil's tongue, eagle's splendour_; 3rd – _contagion, hell's power, deeper darkness, protection from elements_; 4th – _cure critical wounds, freedom of movement, vile lance._

*Aura of Despair (Su):* Arioth radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet to take a –2 penalty on all saving throws.

*Command Undead (Su):* Arioth can rebuke and command undead as an 8th level cleric. She gains a +2 bonus on her check because she possesses 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion).

*Darkling Weapon (Su):* With three rounds of preparation, Arioth can imbue any weapon with a +1 enhancement bonus to attack and damage, or add a magical special quality equivalent to a +1 bonus to an existing magical weapon. The bonus only functions when in the hands of Arioth, and lasts for 5 hours. She can only imbue one special quality in a weapon at a time.

*Detect Good (Sp)*: At will, Arioth can use _detect good_, duplicating the effect of the _detect good_ spell.

*Entangle (Ex):* Arioth carries a stout rope 50 feet long which entangles opponents of any size as an _animate rope_ spell (caster level 16th). She can hurl it 30 ft. with no range penalty.

*Malign Fury:* Arioth can take a full attack action in conjunction with a move action, usable 3 rounds per day.

*Sneak Attack:* Arioth can make a sneak attack like a rogue, dealing an extra 3d6 points of damage whenever a foe is denied its Dexterity bonus, or when she is flanking.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _animate dead, charm monster_ (DC22), _desecrate, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _invisibility_ (self only), _major image_ (DC 21), _polymorph self, produce flame, unholy blight_ (DC22). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Baatezu (Sp):* Once per day, Arioth can attempt to summon 2d10 lemures or 1d4 bearded devils with a 50% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.

*Smite Good (Su):* Three times per day, Arioth my attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack. She adds +8 to her attack roll and deals +10 points points of damage if the attack is successful.

*True Seeing (Su):* Arioth continuously uses _true seeing_, as the spell (caster level 14th).


_Possessions: +4 keen unholy greatsword,  belt of giant strength +6, +4 mithral breastplate, +1 flaming composite longbow_ (+10 str bonus), rope.


**


*Megual*

Kelvezu Assassin 9; CR 27; medium outsider  (chaotic, evil, extraplanar); HD 12d8+48 plus 9d6+36; hp 169; Init +17; Spd 30ft., fly 60ft. (good); AC 38, touch 23, flatfooted 38; Base Atk +18; Grp +23; Atk +34 melee (1d6+8 plus1 vile/15-20, _+3 greater wounding vile scimitar_); Full Atk: +34/+29/+24/+19 melee (1d6+8 plus 1 vile, _+3 greater wounding vile scimitar_); SA Death attack, poison, sneak attack +13d6, spell-like abilities, spells, _summon tanar'ri_; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., enhanced detection, evasion, immunity to electricity and poison, improved uncanny dodge, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 26, telepathy 100 ft.; SV Fort +15 Ref +27 Will +13; AL CE; Str 20 Dex 36 Con 18 Int 26 Wis 16 Cha 19.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +29, Concentration +24, Diplomacy +33, Hide +65, Intimidate +25, Knowledge (the planes) +28, Listen +21, Move Silently +65, Search +32, Sense Motive +21, Sleight of Hand +37, Spellcraft +28, Spot +21; Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Critical (scimitar), Improved Death Attack, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Weapon Finesse.

*Death Attack:* If Megual studies his victim for 3 rounds before making a sneak attack he has the possibility of either killing or paralyzing his victim for 1d6+9 rounds. Megual's death attack has a DC of 29.

*Enhanced Detection (Su):* In addition to his regular senses, Megual perceives foes through _see invisibility_ and _detect magic_ effects (caster level 18th) that are always active.

*Evasion (Ex):* If exposed to any effect that normally allows a Reflex save for half damage, Megual takes no damage on a successful saving throw.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Megual cannot be flanked and retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even when caught flat-footed. 


*Poison (Ex):* Megual continually coats his weapon with an injury poison (DC 20) produced from his fingertips. Initial and secondary damage is the same (1d6 points of Con damage). Megual's poison is highly perishable, and becomes inert 1 minute after he stops applying it.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _deeper darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect law, greater dispel magic, greater invisibility_ (self only), _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _read magic, suggestion, tongues_ (self only), _unhallow_. Caster level 18th. The Save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Spells Known (5/5/5/4; Save DCs 16+ spell level):* 1st – _death grimace, jump, obscuring mist, true strike_; 2nd – _alter self, darklight, fox's cunning, undetectable alignment_; 3rd – _deep slumber, false life, misdirection, sadism_; 4th – _clairaudience/clairvoyance, freedom of movement, glibness._

_Summon Tanar'ri_: Once per day, Megual can attempt to summon another kelvezu with a 25% chance of success.

*Skills:* Megual receives a +8 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks.

_Possessions: headband of intellect +6, +3 greater wounding vile scimitar, mantle of great stealth._



**



Still needs tweaking:



*RHYXALI (Demon Queen. The Princess of Shadow.)*

Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri); CR 30; HD 36d8+252 (414 hp);  Init +24; Spd 30 ft.; AC 59 (+16 Dex, +8 armour, +11 insight, +14 natural), touch 37, flat-footed 59; Base Atk +36; Grp +42; Atk: +58 melee (1d6+11/12-20, _+5 keen souldrinking rapier_); Full Atk: +56/+51/+46/+41 melee (1d6+11/12-20, _+5 keen souldrinking rapier_) and +54/+54/+49/+44 (1d4+7/19-20, _+4 speed strength-sapping dagger_); SA Sneak attack, spell-like abilities, _summon demons, summon shadow demons_; SQ Archfiend qualities, damage reduction 20/cold iron and epic and good, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, improved evasion, improved uncanny dodge, immunity to electricity and poison, incorporeality, resistance to acid 10 cold 10 and fire 10, see in darkness, shadow jump, spell resistance 38, telepathy 100 ft.; SV Fort +27, Ref +38, Will +31; AL CE; Str 23 Dex 43 Con 25 Int 28 Wis 33 Cha 28
_Skills and Feats_: Balance +59, Bluff +48, Climb +21, Concentration +22, Diplomacy +56, Disguise +48 (+52 acting), Escape Artist +55, Gather Information +34, Hide +85, Intimidate +26, Jump +49, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +34, Listen +50, Move Silently +85, Search +34, Sense Motive +55, Spellcraft +32, Spot +50, Tumble +59; Combat Expertise, Dark Speech, Dodge, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Critical (rapier), Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Mobility, Spring Attack, Superior Initiative, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (rapier). 


*Improved Evasion (Ex):* If Rhyxali makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack which normally deals half damage on a successful save, she takes no damage from the attack. Even if she fails her save, Rhyxali takes only half damage.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Rhyxali cannot be flanked and retains her Dexterity bonus to AC even when caught flat-footed. 

*Incorporeality (Su):* As a standard action, Rhyxali can become incorporeal for as long as she desires. While incorporeal, Rhyxali appears as a humanoid shadow. During this time, she receives the incorporeal subtype, and the following changes to her statistics are in effect for as long as she remains incorporeal: Medium outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar, incorporeal, tanar'ri); AC 45, touch 45, flat-footed 45; SQ incorporeal subtype; Str –; Climb +14, Jump +43. She requires a standard action to return to her natural state. 

*See in Darkness (Su):* Rhyxali can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells.

*Shadow Jump (Su):* Rhyxali can travel at will between shadows as if by means of a _dimension door_ spell. The transport must begin and end in an area with at least some shadow. She may travel up to 160 feet in this fashion. Using this ability is a free action for Rhyxali, but she may only make one shadow jump in any given round. 

*Sneak Attack:* Rhyxali can make sneak attacks as a 20th-level rogue, dealing an extra 10d6 points of damage whenever a foe is denied its Dexterity bonus, or when she is flanking. 

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_blasphemy, blur, damning darkness, darkbolt, deeper darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect law, detect thoughts, dream, greater dispel magic, greater shadow evocation, haste, improved invisibility, major image, mirage arcana, mirror image, phantasmal killer, shades, shadow hand, shadow walk, shadow well, suggestion, telekinesis, teleport without error, tongues_ (self only), unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight, veil, wretched blight[/I]; 1/day— _shapechange, time duplicate, weird_; 1/year – _taint seed_. Caster level 20th; save DC 19 + spell level.

_Summon Tanar’ri (Sp):_ Once per day, Rhyxali can summon 1d2+1 glabrezu or 1d2 marliliths automatically. 

_Summon Shadow Demons (Sp):_ Three times per day, Rhyxali can summon 1d6+1 shadow demons automatically. The shadow demons summoned by this ability are fully advanced (to 20 HD) and gain +1 hit point per hit die.

*Archfiend Qualities (Su):* These qualities are continually in effect upon Rhyxali’s person – _see invisibility, detect magic, true seeing, freedom of movement, mind blank, protection from spells, foresight, antipathy_ toward all good-aligned creatures, and _sympathy_ towards all evil-aligned creatures. Rhyxali is considered to have an experience point cushion of 15,000 xp per week when using powers which have an xp component.

*Facilitate Translation (Sp):* as a Demon Princess, Rhyxali can open a special _gate_ to allow other fiends to soujourn upon the Prime Plane, contrary to the usual limitations which apply to lower planar creatures. Opening such a _gate_ is a full-round action, requires 5000 xp, and the Demon Princess must subsequently rest 1 hour for every Hit Dice of the translating creature(s), during which time she is effectively fatigued. No more than 24HD of creatures may be translated, and no single creature of more than 16HD may be affected. Rhyxali herself may not enter the Prime unless called.

*Redoubt of Evil:* When present in her sanctum in Theostru/Shaddonon (in the Abyss), Rhyxali is considered to have an effective divine rank of 1 with the portfolio of darkness and shadows, and the domains of darkness, hatred and trickery. Although not a true deity, Rhyxali benefits from certain deific powers in her sanctum. She gains the following benefits:

* Rhyxali’s hit points increase to 540 (maximum per die).
* Her speed doubles to 60 ft.
* Her Dexterity increases from 43 to 44.
* Rhyxali’s gains a deflection bonus to her AC of +9, and a divine AC bonus of +1. Total AC increases to 70.
* She gains a +1 divine bonus on all attack rolls, and does not automatically fail on a natural attack roll of 1.
* Rhyxali gains a +1 divine bonus on all saving throws, and an additional +1 bonus on Reflec saves because of ability increase. She does not automatically fail on a natural saving throw roll of 1.
* All of Rhyxali’s skill checks gain a divine bonus of +1, and Dexterity based skill checks gain an additional +1 due to ability increase. Caster level checks gain a divine bonus of +1.
* She benefits from divine immunities to transmutation (polymorphing, petrification or any other attack that would alter her form), energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, and mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns and morale effects). She gains immunity to cold and acid, disease, stunning, sleep, paralysis, death effects and disintegration. She is not subject to death from massive damage.
* In addition, Rhyxali gains the following extra spell-like abilities usable at will as an 11th level caster: _antipathy, armor of darkness, bestow curse, blacklight, blindness/deafness, confusion, disguise self, doom, false vision, forbiddance, invisibility, mislead, nightmare, nondetection, obscuring mist, polymorph any object, power word blind, power word kill, prying eyes, rage, righteous might, scare, screen, time stop, wail of the banshee_. Saving throw DCs for these spell-like abilities are 20 + spell level.
<sum> Rhyxali gains the benefits of the domain powers of darkness, hatred and trickery: she gains the Blind Fight feat, and once per day as a free action may gain a +2 profane bonus to attacks, saves and AC for one minute. Rhyxali's senses (including darkvision) extend to a distance of one mile.
* When making a skill check related to her portfolio with a DC of 15 or less, Rhyxali can perform it as a free action. She may make one such check per round as a free action.
* Rhyxali may create any magic item related to her portfolio with a market price of 4,500 gp or less.
* Rhyxali has a divine aura extending up to 10 ft. Mortals and beings of less than divine rank 1 must make a successful Will save (DC 20) to resist this effect. Beings of divine rank 1 or higher are immune to this effect.
* Rhyxali may use remote communication to any of those who venerate her, and to anyone within one mile of a site dedicated to her.
* Rhyxali gains the Salient Divine Abilities of _Increased Spell Resistance_ and _Supreme Initiative_.

Rhyxali's’s sanctum is considered to be a Godly Realm.

*Possessions:* Rhyxali wields a _+5 keen souldrinking rapier_ and a _+4 speed strengthsapping dagger_. Her _black sash_ confers a +30 competence bonus to all Move Silently and Hide skill checks.

Rhyxali's _collar of adamant_ grants a +8 armour bonus to its wearer and renders her invulnerable to critical hits in the same fashion as the _heavy fortification_ dweomer.

_Rhyxali's amulet_ is a minor artifact which confers the benefits of a _rod of epic rulership_ and also allows the wearer to use a _dominate monster_ effect (heightened to 16th level, DC 34) at will. Activating either is a standard action.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Deities are a problem. There are so many different notions of godhood, that its hard to know where to start with them. I didn't want to _exclude_ any ideas of what it means to be a deity: conceptions in the real world vary widely from culture to culture, and all offer interesting perspectives which can inform the way that deities are in-game.

I've always been partial to the notion that some gods can simply be beefed-up outsiders that beefed-up characters can whack around. I like the idea of 'small gods' of rivers and mountains, but at the same time I like the idea of gods as fundamental archetypes. I like the fact that Thor is stupid, Ares is a coward, and Quetzalcoatl is very, very fickle. I like the idea that God (intentionally capitalized) is the ultimate truth and reality in Christian mysticism or Qabalah, but I can also dig YHWH as nothing more than a minor tribal sky-deity from the Levant. 

So here is a goddess – her name is Ninit. Ninit has a Divine Rank of 1, but she has been customized somewhat. Changes were made in order to reflect her particular niche – I really felt that trying to force her too tightly into the standard mould offered in _Deities and Demigods_ would be to do her a disservice: she almost fits, but not quite. Changes have made her more-or-less balanced with equivalent demipowers.

1) The _teleport without error_ spell-like ability that DR1+ deities normally possess has been replaced by a supernatural ability to _wind walk_ at will.
2) I had to invent three new cleric domains for Ninit – I think they're reasonably balanced: note that the Nature domain is _not_ the same as the Nature domain from _Oriental Adventures_. Deities can normally use any domain spells they can grant as spell-like abilities: this is kind of ironic, as all of Ninit's worshippers are dead. I wanted her domain spells to be just right - otherwise she'd have access to silly spells that weren't in character. (Cough. Thor. Prismatic Sphere. Cough.)
3) Ninit is an itinerant goddess, and does not have a 'godly realm.' 


I left out her raging statistics. 

**


*NINIT*
_The Rider. The Huntress._

*Demigoddess*
*Symbol:* The Horse
*Home Plane:* Sisperi
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Portfolio:* Horses, hunting, nature, swiftness, wild beasts, wind
*Worshippers:* Hunters, riders, barbarians
*Cleric Alignments:* CG, CN, N, CE
*Domains:* Hunt, Instinct, Nature (see below)
*Favoured Weapon:* Spear

*Barbarian 30*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic)*
*Divine Rank:* 1 
*Hit Dice:* 20d8+180 (outsider) plus 30d12+270 (Bbn) (970 hp)
*Initiative:* +17
*Speed:* 70 ft.
*Armour Class:* 42 (+9 Dex, +8 deflection, +1 divine, +14 natural), touch 28, flat-footed 33
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +35/+43
*Attack:* _+5 ghost touch greater wounding spear_ +49 melee (1d8+15/19-20x3)
*Full Attack:* _+5 ghost touch greater wounding spear_ +49/+44/+39/+34 melee (1d8+15/19-20x3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rage, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Divine aura (10 ft., save DC 19), divine immunities, DR 15/epic and 8/-, fast movement, immortal, improved uncanny dodge, indomitable will, remote communication, resistance to fire 6, salient divine abilities, SR 53, trap sense, uncanny dodge, understand, speak and read all languages and speak directly to all beings within 1 mile, wind-walk. 
*Saves:* Fort +37, Ref +37, Will +41
*Abilities:* Str 25, Dex 28, Con 28, Int 24, Wis 37, Cha 26
*Skills:* Balance +42, Climb +38, Escape Artist +40, Handle Animal +64, Heal +43, Hide +40, Intimidate +62, Jump +42, Knowledge (geography) +38, Knowledge (nature) +67, Listen +66, Move Silently +61, Ride +92, Sense Motive +66, Spot +66, Survival +68 (+74 above ground), Swim +38, Tumble +44 
*Feats:* Animal Affinity, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Epic Skill Focus (Ride), Improved Critical (spear), Improved Initiative, Incite Rage, Legendary Tracker, Mighty Rage, Mobility, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride-by Attack, Spirited Charge, Superior Initiative, Track, Weapon Focus (spear).

*Divine Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, death-effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning, transmutation.
*Salient Divine Abilities:* Divine Skill Focus (Ride), Increased Spell Resistance
*Domain Powers:* 11/day rebuke or command normal animals or plant creatures; augury 1/day as a free action.
*Spell-Like Abilities:* Ninit uses these abilities as an 11th level caster. The save DCs are 19+ spell level. _Animal growth, animal messenger, bear's endurance, commune with nature, control weather, detect animals or plants, discern lies, discern location, divination, dominate animal, earthquake, expeditious retreat, find the path, foresight, greater scrying, locate creature, moment of prescience, owl's wisdom, snare, stone tell, summon nature's ally IX,  sympathy, true strike, vision, whirlwind._


*Other Divine Powers*

As a demigod, Ninit treats a 1 on an attack roll or a saving throw normally and not as an automatic failure. She is immortal.
*Senses:* Ninit can see, hear, touch and smell at a distance of one mile. As a standard action she can perceive anything within one mile of her worshippers, holy sites, objects or any location where her name was spoken in the last hour. She can extend her senses to up to two locations at once. She can block the sensing power of deities of her rank or lower at up to two remote locations at once for 1 hour.
*Portfolio Sense:* Ninit instantly detects any event which involves one thousand or more people and is related to her portfolio.
*Automatic Actions:* Ninit can use any skill related to her portfolio – even those she has no ranks in – as a free action, provided that the DC is 15 or less. She can perform up to two such free actions in a round.
*Create Magic Items:* Ninit can create magic items related to her portfolio without the requisite item creation feat provided she meets all other prerequisites for the item, and the item's market price does not exceed 4,500gp.





*INSTINCT DOMAIN*

Granted Power: You may invoke a flash of insight regarding a particular course of action as a supernatural ability. Once per day, you may use an _augury_ (as the second level cleric spell). Activating this power is a free action: add your cleric level to the base 70% chance of receiving a meaningful result as though you had cast the spell.

*Instinct Domain Spells*

1. True Strike
2. Owl's Wisdom
3. Discern Lies
4. Divination
5. True Seeing
6. Find the Path
7. Vision
8. Moment of Prescience
9. Foresight


*HUNT DOMAIN*

Granted Power: Add Ride, Search and Spot to your list of cleric class skills.

*Hunt Domain Spells*

1. Expeditious Retreat
2. Bear's Endurance
3. Snare
4. Locate Creature
5. Stone Tell
6. Find the Path
7. Greater Scrying
8. Discern Location
9. Sympathy


*NATURE DOMAIN*

Granted Power: Rebuke or command normal animals or plant creatures as an evil cleric rebukes or commands undead. Use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3+ your Charisma modifier. 

*Nature Domain Spells*

1. Detect Animals or Plants
2. Animal Messenger
3. Dominate Animal
4. Animal Growth
5. Commune with Nature
6. Control Weather
7. Whirlwind
8. Earthquake
9. Summon Nature's Ally IX


----------



## tleilaxu

hey sep, did i miss teppu or hasn't he been posted (yet)?   



the horror has SR *90*!!!!!

careful, mostin....


----------



## Olive

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> I've always been partial to the notion that some gods can simply be beefed-up outsiders that beefed-up characters can whack around. I like the idea of 'small gods' of rivers and mountains, but at the same time I like the idea of gods as fundamental archetypes. I like the fact that Thor is stupid, Ares is a coward, and Quetzalcoatl is very, very fickle. I like the idea that God (intentionally capitalized) is the ultimate truth and reality in Christian mysticism or Qabalah, but I can also dig YHWH as nothing more than a minor tribal sky-deity from the Levant.




Nice.  like the idea of small gods as esentially cult deities. They can't grant spells (so DR0), but they are imortal and divine.

Anyway, what method did you use for her ability scores? Just what felt right?


----------



## Kalanyr

Carasch is fricking scary, I can see how even a 50 HD Perfected Exalted Solar could have some problems with that, especially if the Ancient can bestow Divine Ranks too. *shudder*


----------



## Mortepierre

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> the horror has SR *90*!!!!!
> 
> careful, mostin....




Er.. no, *30* "only". Man, you frightened me there for a moment


----------



## Kalanyr

Guess its been errated/or changed by Sep then, the Epic Pseudonatural Template usually grants SR of 5xHD, by my ELH. Whoever came up with that particular mechanic needs to be fed to Dire Monkeys.


----------



## Kalanyr

Mmm, actually I just looked at the thread again, the Horror definately has SR 90. Take a look



> Pseudonatural Ultroloth; CR 30; medium outsider (evil, extraplanar, pseudonatural, yugoloth); HD 18d8+216; hp 360; Init +23; Spd 80ft.; AC 68, touch 33, flatfooted 53; Base Atk +18; Grp +48; Atk +48 melee (2d8+15, tentacle rake); Full Atk: +48/+48/+48/+48/+48/+48 melee (2d8+15, tentacle rake); SA Constant insight, fear aura, improved grab, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities, summon yugoloths, weakness gaze; SQ Alternate form, damage reduction 15/epic and good and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 4, immunity to acid and poison, resistance to electricity 35, fire 10 and cold 10, *spell resistance 90*, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing; SV Fort +23 Ref +26 Will +25; AL NE; Str 41 Dex 41 Con 35 Int 28 Wis 38 Cha 28.




The empahsis is mine but its a C&P of the original. Why don't they just give Epic Pseudonaturals Magic Immunity ? at any level above 7, nothing within 7 Challenge Ratings of the creature is going to be able to touch it with SR spells anyway.


----------



## Greybar

On Ninit:
Love the domains (*yoink*)

Perhaps I'm forgetting something from D&Dg, but are all weapons wielded by a diety treated as Epic?  Otherwise it seems that She might take a lot of work to wade though demons with their DR.

She is wonderfully pure in her nature, I'd say.

john


----------



## Lord_Fergus

Could someone please post a link to Shomei's spells? For the life of me I can't find them anywhere.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Olive

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Er.. no, *30* "only". Man, you frightened me there for a moment




CR 30, SR 90.


----------



## Avarice

*Re: The Horror*



> CR 30, SR 90.




Don't forget his 68 AC.  That would mean that a 30th level fighter with a modified strength of 38, a +8 weapon of his favored type, along with weapon focus and epic weapon focus would need to roll an unmodified 18 on his first attack roll to hit; everything else would have to be 20s.  Seems more than a little too high for a CR 30 encounter to me.


----------



## Noir

*No spells.*



			
				Lord_Fergus said:
			
		

> Could someone please post a link to Shomei's spells? For the life of me I can't find them anywhere.  Thanks in advance!




Did Sep ever post them? He posted her stats a couple of months back, but her spells I can't remember seeing them.


----------



## Nasma

Avarice said:
			
		

> Seems more than a little too high for a CR 30 encounter to me.




While he may be hard to hit, his attacks _"only"_ do an average of 144 damage each round.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Another (tough) CR 30 fiend.

Azazel is based on a trumpet archon built with the elite array, advanced to 24 HD, exalted, and then cast down. Maybe he's a little 'less fallen' than other fiends - he has remained truer to the original philosophical impetus behind the Great Revolt. He retains a kind of corrupt nobility.

His synergy with the standard is what makes him really dangerous. 

*AZAZEL (Standard Bearer of Hell)*

*Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful, Baatezu)*
*Hit Dice:* 24d8 +288 (480hp)
*Initiative:* +11
*Speed:* 60 ft., fly 180 ft. (perfect)
*Armour Class:* 62 (-1 Size, +10 Armour, +9 Deflection, +5 Dex, +13 insight, +16 natural), touch 36, flat-footed 53
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +28/+54
*Attack:* _large +6 speed unholy longword_ +55 melee (2d6+19/17-20)
*Full Attack:* _large +6 speed unholy longsword_ +55/+55/+50/+45/+40 melee (2d6+19/17-20)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spells
*Special Qualities:* Aura of menace, attunement, damage reduction 20 / good and epic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., execrated power, fast healing 12, low-light vision, immunity to acid, cold, disease, electricity, fire, petrification, poison and sonics, magic circle against good, rebuke undead, regeneration 12, smite good, spell resistance 45, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +26, Ref +21, Will +27
*Abilities:* Str 37, Dex 25, Con 35, Int 25, Wis 36, Cha 29
*Skills:* Concentration +39, Diplomacy +48, Escape Artist +35, Gather Information +36, Intimidate +27, Knowledge (Arcana) +34, Knowledge (History) +34, Knowledge (Nobility) +34, Knowledge (Religion) +34, Knowledge (The Planes) +34, Listen +40, Search +34, Sense Motive +40,  Spellcraft +38, Spot +40
*Feats:* Cleave, Dodge, Empower Spell, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (Longsword), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Mobility, Power Attack, Quicken Spell, Planar Turning.

*Environment:* Nine Hells
*Organization:* Solitary or Azazel plus 4 pit fiends and 8 erinyes
*Challenge Rating:* 30
*Treasure:* Quadruple Standard
*Alignment:* Lawful Evil
*Advancement:* – 
*Level Adjustment:* – 


*Spells:* Azazel spontaneously casts spells as a 22nd level Cleric with access to the Evil, Diabolic, Tyranny and War domains. He foregoes the need to use divine foci in his spellcasting, and need not use material components if the value is less than 1000gp. He is considered to have an XP cushion of 15,000 XP/week when casting spells which have an experience point component.

*Attunement (Sp):* Azazel can _commune_ with his master as a move action.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _detect good, continual flame, greater teleport, message, plane shift, tongues._ Caster level 24th.

*Rebuke Undead (Su):* Fifteen times per day, Azazel may rebuke undead as a 24th level Cleric. He gains +4 on his turning check due to 25+ ranks in Knowledge (religion). Azazel may also turn good outsiders and rebuke evil outsiders: treat each as having turn resistance equal to one half their SR, rounded down,

*Aura of Menace (Su):* A profane aura surrounds Azazel when he fights or gets angry. Hostile creatures within 20 feet must make a Will save (DC 41) or take a –2 
penalty to attacks, AC and saves until they successfully hit Azazel. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be effected again by Azazel's aura for 24 hours.

*Magic Circle Against Good (Su):* A magic circle against good always surrounds Azazel (caster level 24th).

*Smite Good (Su):* Nine times per day Azazel may attempt to smite good with a normal melee attack. He adds +9 to his attack roll and deals an extra 24 points of damage if successful.

*Execrated Power:* All variable numeric damage-dealing spell-like abilities and spells used by Azazel are considered Empowered. Furthermore, this extra damage is considered unholy damage.

*Tongues (Su):* Azazel can speak with any creature that has a language as though using a _tongues_ spell (caster level 24th).

_Possessions:_ Azazel wears a _+5 heavy fortification mithril breastplate_. In his left hand, he bears the _Sword of Azazel_. When acting in his official capacity, in his right he bears the _Standard of Hell_.

*Sword of Azazel:* _Large +6 speed unholy longsword_; AL LE; Int 5, Wis 21, Cha 35; Empathy, 60 ft. vision and hearing, Ego score 37.
_Languages:_ The Sword of Azazel understands Infernal and Celestial.
_Lesser Powers:_ Wielder has free use of Uncanny Dodge (as a 5th level barbarian) and Evasion.
_Awesome Power: astral projection_ (wielder only) at will.
_Special Purpose:_ Slay good outsiders.
_Special Purpose Power: destruction_ (heightened to 12th level, DC 34) upon those it strikes. This ability is used at the 30th level of spellcasting power.

The _Sword of Azazel_ is a major artifact.


*The Standard of Hell*

The _Standard of Hell_ is a paradigmatic artifact which grants a +4 morale bonus to the armour class, attack rolls and saving throws of all devils within eyesight of the banner and imposes a similar –4 morale penalty to all celestials within view. When firmly grasped, the _Standard of Hell_ confers a +10 profane bonus to all attacks, damage rolls and saving throws, and spell resistance 80 to the holder. If the bearer of the _Standard of Hell_ is a lawful evil outsider with the Planar Turning ability, he or she may rebuke or command up to 500 HD of evil outsiders, or turn or destroy up to 500 HD of chaotic or good outsiders as a 50th level Cleric. If the targets of this ability are both chaotic and evil, the bearer of the _Standard of Hell_ may choose which function to apply. In all cases, the effective turn resistance possessed by outsiders is not effective against the _Standard of Hell_.

Creatures of nonevil or nonlawful alignment and less than 6 divine ranks who touch the _Standard of Hell_ must succeed at a DC 50 Fortitude save or be extinguished by the Standard. This saving throw must be repeated every round that the _Standard of Hell_ is grasped: each round the DC increases by +1. Creatures slain in this manner can only be resurrected or reincarnated by the direct intervention of a deity with the supreme portfolio and the _life and death_ salient divine ability.


----------



## grodog

Thanks for sharing these, Sep!  Two quick comments:

On Rhyxali, if you're interested, I've got a large document of shadow-related magics (some of which appeared in Relics & Rituals 1); I'd be happy to send you a copy.



> Creatures slain in this manner can only be resurrected or reincarnated by the direct intervention of a deity with the *supreme portfolio* _[empahsis grodog]_ and the life and death salient divine ability.




Supreme portfolio?  Is that part of Oronthon's stats?  Can more than one god hold the supreme portfolio?  If a god doesn't have the supreme portfolio, how can it be gained?  (Comments you've made about Oronthon suggest that he rose from a more minor deity into his present, supreme state, and that he has rewritten/redefined/reCreated (capital intentional) history to suit his requirements).  Given your prefatory comments in the Ninit post, I'm slightly surprised that such a thing exists, although it does obviously fit with the Oronthon world-view/paradigm.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Someone said on the Horor only 144 dmg average a round, don't forget the constitution drain pseudonaturals inflict... (mark the drain part).


----------



## Noir

Can you tell us anything more about Mostin mentor, Sep? Has Mostin surpassed his level of power and understanding just before he disappeared in the Far Realm? Heck, I want to know more about all of the Far Realm in your cosmology. Any more entities? Are there any more alienists or outsiders interested in the far Realms know? Anything is of interest.



			
				grodog said:
			
		

> On Rhyxali, if you're interested, I've got a large document of shadow-related magics (some of which appeared in Relics & Rituals 1); I'd be happy to send you a copy.




I am very interested in that document of your. Please send me a copy?
voluran@hotmail.com


----------



## Celtavian

*re*

Sep,

Shouldn't the Hunt domain grant Survival instead of Ride? Survival seems to be the skill most associated with tracking and surviving for long periods in the wild.


----------



## Greybar

> Shouldn't the Hunt domain grant Survival instead of Ride? Survival seems to be the skill most associated with tracking and surviving for long periods in the wild.




But she is the Huntress and the Rider.  Hunt != "tracking and surviving for long periods in the wild" if your culture does it's hunting from horseback...

john


----------



## Celtavian

Greybar said:
			
		

> But she is the Huntress and the Rider.  Hunt != "tracking and surviving for long periods in the wild" if your culture does it's hunting from horseback...
> 
> john




Considering that Cleric's don't get the Survival skill, I just thought it might be a more appropriate skill than one of the others for a Hunt domain. Then a cleric could take the Track feat and not have to spend double the normal number of points to be an effective tracker. I'm not sure if Sep plays tracking differently in his world, but by core rules a truly good hunter would need the Survival skill unless they only hunted prey on the open plains in herds.

It's cool idea for a domain. Just thought Survival would be a more appropriate skill for simulating hunting, but if Ride fits better, then so be it.


----------



## Lela

Greybar said:
			
		

> But she is the Huntress and the Rider.  Hunt != "tracking and surviving for long periods in the wild" if your culture does it's hunting from horseback...
> 
> john




Yes, but wouldn't that be the Ride domain, or some such, rather than the Hunt domain?  Any effective hunter absolutely must have Survival, whether they hunt from horse, griffin, ankeg, or on their own two feet.


----------



## Noobfier

*Soneillon only CR 26!?*

After reading the threads in story hour, I was surprised to find that Soneillon was only CR 26, although she appears to be stronger than Ainhorr and other CR 26 creatures (Like King Irknaan - CR 28) O.O


Anyways, great work Sep, hope to see updates in both your rogue's gallery thread and your story hour thread soon. Your story is much better than most of the fantasy novels I read


----------



## Moleculo

You'd think that, but all you have to remember is that even though she is an epic level caster, she doesn't have a lot of hps in comparison. I bet eadric was close to slaying her when he smote her, and he isn't all that high of a CR either. (OR IS HE? coughupdatepcsheetscough sorryi have a cold)


----------



## Noir

*Carasch*

Have any theories about how and when Carasch will get involved in the story? 
He (or more appropriatly It) has only been mentioned so far. Who will be responsible for involving it? Mostin? Soneillon?


----------



## Noobfier

Moleculo said:
			
		

> You'd think that, but all you have to remember is that even though she is an epic level caster, she doesn't have a lot of hps in comparison. I bet eadric was close to slaying her when he smote her, and he isn't all that high of a CR either. (OR IS HE? coughupdatepcsheetscough sorryi have a cold)




I agree with you, but lets look closer into this.

He smote her three times, and although she has a damage reduction of 20/+6, I think the newly upgraded Lukarn bypasses that? Also, the story says that he hit her in the neck, which might have been a critical.

I'm surprised she survived 

Sep wanna enlighten us?


----------



## Suldulin

More questions for Sep if he gets the chance to answer:

re: What is the form and function of the underdark?

and is there a scale for the map of wyre that was posted by anychance?


----------



## Iced Tea

Suldulin said:
			
		

> More questions for Sep if he gets the chance to answer:
> 
> re: What is the form and function of the underdark?
> 
> and is there a scale for the map of wyre that was posted by anychance?




Is there an underdark in wyre??


----------



## Suldulin

Iced Tea said:
			
		

> Is there an underdark in wyre??




yep, (from the binding and burying of Ru):



> Mostin scried and located a suitable site: an isolated cyst in the continental bedrock, seismically stable, and sixty miles below even the deepest reaches of the Underdark.




Addem:

How are months, days, years measured?

and what would be the year of/before Cynric's death Sep?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Sorry for the prolonged absence. My life is somewhat complex at the moment, and I haven't had much time.

Suldulin - your questions deserve comprehensive answers which I haven't got the time to give at present. Cynric's death occurred in the year 687 since the emancipation of Morne and the secession of Hethio from Bairgahei (later called _Borchia_) - the de facto foundation of Wyre. The calendar is primarily lunar, although solstices and equinoxes are observed - these are legacies of prior Goddess-worship, and the assimilation of older practices by the nascent cult of Oronthon (also then considered primarily a solar deity).

An update to the SH is still some way off, I'm afraid. In the meantime, a few odds and ends:


*The Three Bitches of Azzagrat*

As Mostin's player charmingly dubbed them. They crop up quite soon. Ilistet is Graz'zt's herald, and Melihaen one of his preferred concubines. Cemdrei was originally a "freelance" demon who insinuated herself into Graz'zt's court. Ilistet and Meliahen are _favoured_ - i.e., through Graz'zt's power (epic spellcasting), they enjoy a +4 inherent bonus to all ability scores. All are built using the elite array.



*Ilistet* 

Advanced Succubus Rogue 3/Blackguard 10; CR 24; medium outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar, tanar'ri); HD 12d8+48 plus 3d6+12 plus 10d10+40; hp 220; Init +8; Spd 30ft., fly 50 ft.; AC 40, touch 14, flatfooted 36; Base Atk +22; Grp +29; Atk +34 melee (1d8+12/15-20, _+5 cold iron keen longsword_); Full Atk: +34/+29/+24/+19 melee (1d8+12/15-20, _+5 cold iron keen longsword_); SA Energy drain, smite good, sneak attack, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar'ri_; SQ Aura of despair, aura of evil, command undead, damage reduction 10/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., dark blessing, _detect good_, evasion, immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, fire 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 18, telepathy 100 ft., tongues, trapfinding, trapsense; SV Fort +31 Ref +30 Will +26; AL CE; Str 25 Dex 18 Con 19 Int 20 Wis 16 Cha 35.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +40, Diplomacy +50, Disguise +40 (+44 acting), Escape Artist +24, Hide +24, Intimidate +44, Knowledge (the planes) +25, Knowledge (nobility) +25, Listen +31, Jump +33, Move Silently +24, Search +25, Sense Motive +31, Spot +39, Tumble +26; Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Critical (longsword), Improved Sunder, Mobility, Mounted Combat, Power Attack.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Ilistet drains energy from a mortal she lures into some act of passion, or dimply by planting a kiss on the victim. If the target is not willing to be kissed, she must start a grapple, which provokes an attack of opportunity. Ilistet's kiss or embrace bestows one negative level and also has the effect of a _suggestion_ spell asking the victim to accept another kiss from the succubus. The victim must succeed on a DC 34 Will save to resist the _suggestion_ and a DC 34 Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Evasion:* If Ilistet makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack which normally deals half damage on a successful save, she takes no damage from the attack.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _charm monster_ (DC26), _detect good, detect thoughts_ (DC 24), _ethereal jaunt_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _polymorph_ (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), _suggestion_ (DC 25), _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Tanar'ri (Sp):* Once per day Ilistet can attempt to summon 1 vrock with a 30% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd level spell.

*Tongues (Su):* Ilistet has a permanent tongues ability (as the spell, caster level 12th). 

_Spells Prepared_ (3/3/3/1; save DCs 13+ Spell Level): 1st – _death grimace (x2), doom_; 2nd – _death knell, demoncall, eagle's splendour_; 3rd – _abyssal might, contagion, deeper darkness_; 4th – _freedom of movement_

*Aura of Despair (Su):* Ilistet radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet to take a –2 penalty on all saving throws.

*Command Undead (Su):* Ilistet can rebuke and command undead as an 8th level cleric.

*Detect Good (Sp)*: At will, Ilistet can use _detect good_, duplicating the effect of the _detect good_ spell.

*Smite Good (Su):* Three times per day, Ilistet may attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack. She adds +12 to her attack roll and deals +10 points points of damage if the attack is successful.

*Sneak Attack:* Ilistet's sneak attack deals an extra 5d6 points of damage whenever a foe is denied its Dexterity bonus, or when she is flanking.

*Skills:* Ilistet has a +8 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. When using her _polymorph_ ability, she gains a +10 circumstance bonus to Disguise checks.


_Possessions: Amulet of the planes, +5 mithril breastplate, +5 mithril heavy shield, +5 cold iron keen longsword, +3 unholy lance, Horn of Zelatar._


*The Horn of Zelatar*

This long clarion, wrought from black steel is borne by Ilistet in her capacity as Graz'zt's herald. When winded it produces a 200 ft. cone of sound which deals 20d6 points of sonic damage: creatures within the cone are stunned for one round and deafened for 4d6 rounds. A successful Fortitude save (DC 34) negates the stunning and halves the damage and the duration of the deafness. The _Horn of Zelatar_ may be winded no more than once every five rounds.


*Ilistet's Steed*

Unique Wyvern (Advanced, Fiendish, Monster of Legend); CR 17; gargantuan dragon; HD 21d12+231; hp 368; Init +7; Spd 40 ft., fly 120 ft.; AC 29, touch 9, flatfooted 26; Base Atk +21; Grp +54; Atk +38 melee (2d8+17 plus poison, sting) or +38 melee (4d8+17, talon) or +38 melee (8d6+17, bite); Full Atk: +38 melee (2d8+17 plus poison, sting) and +36 melee (8d6+17, bite) and +36 melee (4d8+17, 2 talons) and +36 melee (4d6+8, 2 wings); SA Frightful presence, improved grab, poison, smite good; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., damage reduction 10/magic, fast healing 5, greater damage, low-light vision, immunity to sleep and paralysis, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, scent, spell resistance 25; SV Fort +23 Ref +15 Will +14; AL CE; Str 45 Dex 16 Con 33 Int 8 Wis 14 Cha 13.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +25, Jump +41, Listen +26, Search +23, Spot +29; Ability Focus (poison), Alertness, Fling Enemy, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative (B), Multiattack (B), Deadly Poison, Power Attack, Snatch, Virulent Poison.

*Frightful Presence (Ex):* When Ilistet's Steed screeches it inspires terror in all creatures within 20 feet which have fewer than 21 HD or levels. Each target must succeed at a Will save (DC 21) or become shaken until out of range. A successful save leaves that opponent immune to Illistet's Steed's frightful presence for 24 hours.

*Poison (Ex):* Ilistet's Steed delivers its poison (DC 35) with its sting. The initial damage is 2d6 Con, and the secondary damage is 4d6 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If Ilistet's Steed hits with its talons, it can start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and stings.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, Ilistet's Steed can make a normal melee attack to deal +20 damage to a good opponent.

*Skills:* Ilistet's Steed has a +3 racial bonus on Spot checks.




***


*Cemdrei* 

Advanced Succubus Fighter 16; CR 24; medium outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar, tanar'ri); HD 10d8+40 plus 16d10+64; hp 237; Init +13; Spd 30ft.; AC 38, touch 16, flatfooted 32; Base Atk +23; Grp +29; Atk +37 melee (1d6+11/15-20, _+3 adamantine anarchic speed scimitar_); Full Atk: +37/+37/+32/+27/+22 (1d6+11/15-20, _+3 adamantine anarchic speed scimitar_); SA Energy drain, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar'ri_; SQ Damage reduction 10/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, fire 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 18, telepathy 100 ft., tongues; SV Fort +21 Ref +21 Will +16; AL CE; Str 18 Dex 28 Con 19 Int 18 Wis 18 Cha 30

_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +26, Bluff +39, Diplomacy +47, Disguise +20 (acting +24), Escape Artist +24, Hide +28, Intimidate +34, Jump +21, Knowledge (the planes) +14, Listen +27, Move Silently +24, Search +19, Sense Motive +33, Spot +22, Tumble +21; Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Greater Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Greater Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Improved Critical (scimitar), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Raptor School, Spring Attack, Superior Initiative, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar).

*Energy Drain (Su):* Cemdrei drains energy from a mortal she lures into some act of passion, or dimply by planting a kiss on the victim. If the target is not willing to be kissed, Cemdrei must start a grapple, which provokes an attack of opportunity. Cemdrei's kiss or embrace bestows one negative level and also has the effect of a _suggestion_ spell asking the victim to accept another kiss from the succubus. The victim must succeed on a DC 33 Will save to resist the _suggestion_ and a DC 33 Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _charm monster_ (DC24), _detect good, detect thoughts_ (DC 22), _ethereal jaunt_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _polymorph_ (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), _suggestion_ (DC 23), _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Tanar'ri (Sp):* Once per day Cemdrei can attempt to summon 1 vrock with a 30% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd level spell.

*Tongues (Su):* Cemdrei has a permanent tongues ability (as the spell, caster level 12th). 

*Skills:* Cemdrei has a +8 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. When using her _polymorph_ ability, she gains a +10 circumstance bonus to Disguise checks.


_Possessions: Amulet of health +4, headband of perfect excellence, +3 mithril chain shirt, +5 mithril buckler, +3 adamantine anarchic speed scimitar._


***



*Melihaen* 

Advanced Succubus Rogue 5/Assassin8; CR 23; medium outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar, tanar'ri); HD 10d8+40 plus 5d6+20 plus 8d6+32; hp 183; Init +14; Spd 60ft., fly 50ft.; AC 36, touch 20, flatfooted 26; Base Atk +18; Grp +20; Atk +31 melee (1d6+5/15-20, _+3 greater wounding keen shortsword_); Full Atk: +31/+26/+21/+16 melee (1d6+5/15-20, _+3 greater wounding keen shortsword_); SA Death attack, energy drain, sneak attack +7d6, spell-like abilities, spells, _summon tanar'ri_; SQ Damage reduction 10/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., evasion, hide in plain sight, immunity to electricity and poison, improved uncanny dodge, resistance to acid 10, fire 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 18, telepathy 100 ft., tongues, trapfinding, trapsense; SV Fort +14 Ref +27 Will +14; AL CE; Str 14 Dex 31 Con 19 Int 24 Wis 18 Cha 30

_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +60, Bluff +36, Climb +22, Diplomacy +44, Disguise +36 (acting +40), Escape Artist +36, Hide +36, Intimidate +40, Jump +60, Knowledge (the planes) +23, Listen +28, Move Silently +49, Search +33, Sense Motive +30, Spot +28, Tumble +60; Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Critical (rapier), Improved Death Attack,  Improved Initiative, Mobility, Weapon Finesse


*Death Attack (Ex):* If Melihaen studies her victim for 3 rounds before making a sneak attack she has the possibility of either killing or paralyzing her victim for 1d6+9 rounds. Melihaen's death attack has a DC of 27.

_Spells Known_ (5/5/5/2 per day; save DCs 17+ Spell Level): 1st – _angry ache, ghost sound, jump, true strike_; 2nd – _cat's grace, darklight, fox's cunning, invisibility, undetectable alignment_; 3rd – _deeper darkness, false life, nondetection, sadism_; 4th – _freedom of movement, glibness, modify memory._

*Evasion (Ex):* If Melihaen makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack which normally deals half damage on a successful save, she takes no damage from the attack. 

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _charm monster_ (DC24), _detect good, detect thoughts_ (DC 22), _ethereal jaunt_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _polymorph_ (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), _suggestion_ (DC 23), _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Tanar'ri (Sp):* Once per day Melihaen can attempt to summon 1 vrock with a 30% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd level spell.

*Tongues (Su):* Melihaen has a permanent tongues ability (as the spell, caster level 12th).

*Sneak Attack:* Melihaen's sneak attack deals an extra 7d6 points of damage whenever a foe is denied its Dexterity bonus, or when she is flanking.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Melihaen drains energy from a mortal she lures into some act of passion, or dimply by planting a kiss on the victim. If the target is not willing to be kissed, she must start a grapple, which provokes an attack of opportunity. Melihaen's kiss or embrace bestows one negative level and also has the effect of a _suggestion_ spell asking the victim to accept another kiss from the succubus. The victim must succeed on a DC 31 Will save to resist the _suggestion_ and a DC 31 Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Skills:* Melihaen has a +8 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. When using her _polymorph_ ability, she gains a +10 circumstance bonus to Disguise checks.

_Possessions: Boots of swiftness, +3 greater wounding keen shortsword, +5 leather armour of greater silent moves._


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Hmm.


Once I had finalized Graz'zt, I felt more comfortable detailing other Abyssal rulers, because a base-line had been drawn. Some disparities in power exist between the Demon Princes, but these tend to be offset by the home-ground advantage that each possesses with respect to the others. Orcus would be unlikely to prevail against Graz'zt in Azzagrat because of the Dark Prince's sorceries, and Graz'zt would be overwhelmed in Thanatos because of Orcus's semi-divine power throughout the realm and his own magical defenses. Wars would need to be fought through proxies across intervening planes.

During Graz'zt's confinement by Fillein – which persisted for fifty-five years – Azzagrat itself was assaulted furiously by the armies of Orcus. Ainhorr's defense was determined and tactically brilliant: the balor called upon numerous allies from client planes; Seniq and Chenez acted as his chief advisors. Of course, he also had five other balors within his train. 

Orcus is complex – a liminal figure – regarded as a fallen celestial by the faith of Oronthon, but venerated in Shuth as a fierce protector who dispenses hard lessons. In (the formerly heterodox) systems of mystical thought on the fringes of Oronthonian belief, Orcus's dual nature is recognized and then further complicated by concepts such as Sin, Chaos and Death – meta-entities which lie outside of normal classification, and are (philosophically, more than by nature) linked to the Oronthonian Demogorgon. In some beliefs, Orcus and Death are synonymous.

It may be, therefore, that somewhere there is an Orcus of deific power, and in some reality, there is a transcendent Orcus, Aeon-like in significance. The Orcus below is the demon Orcus – listed first of the thirteen great princes, and sworn enemy of Graz'zt. He is based on Monte's Orcus, and then tweaked somewhat – as with Rhyxali and Graz'zt.



*ORCUS (Demon Prince)*

*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri)*
*Hit Dice:* 37d8 +592 (758hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 40 ft., fly 80 ft. (poor)
*Armour Class:* 54 (-1 size, +5 deflection, +5 Dex, +15 insight, +20 natural), touch 34, flat-footed 49
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +37/+53
*Attack:* _+6 anarchic unholy mace_ +54 melee (2d6 +18) or claw +48 melee(1d6+12) or horns +48 melee (2d6+12) or sting +48 melee (1d3+12 plus poison)
*Full Attack:* _+6 anarchic unholy mace_ +54/+49/+44/+39 melee (2d6+18) and claw +43 melee(1d6+6) and horns +43 melee (2d6+6) and sting +43 melee (1d3+6 plus poison) 
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rebuke undead, spell-like abilities, spells, _summon tanar'ri, summon undead_
*Special Qualities:* Archfiend qualities, damage reduction 20 / cold iron and good and epic, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to death effects, electricity and poison, mastery of necromancy, resistance to acid 10 cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 40, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +40, Ref +29, Will +39
*Abilities:* Str 34, Dex 21, Con 43, Int 29, Wis 40, Cha 29
*Skills:* Alchemy +49, Bluff +49, Concentration +56 (Necromancy +76), Diplomacy +61, Escape Artist +45, Hide +45, Intimidate +53, Knowledge (Arcana) +49 (Necromancy +69), Knowledge (History) +49, Knowledge (Religion) +49, Knowledge (The Planes) +49, Listen +55, Move Silently +45, Search +49, Sense Motive +55, Spellcraft +63 (Necromancy +83), Spot +55
*Feats:* Dark Speech, Corrupt Spell, Empower Spell, Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Power Attack, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Penetration, Undead Mastery.

*Environment:* Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization:* Orcus plus 1d6 vampires, death knights or liches and 2d6 blood fiends
*Challenge Rating:* 32 
*Treasure:* Quadruple Standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* –
*Level Adjustment:* – 

*Mastery of Necromancy (Ex):* Orcus receives a +6 profane bonus to the DCs of his necromantic spells and spell-like abilities, and a +6 bonus to his caster level when casting spells from that school. All of his Concentration checks, Knowledge (arcana) checks and Spellcraft checks involving necromancy receive a +20 competence bonus.

*Poison:* Orcus delivers his poison (Fort, DC 44) with each successful sting attack. The initial damage is 2d6 points of Strength damage; the secondary damage is death.

*Immunity to Death Effects (Ex):* Orcus is immune to any negative energy effects, or effects with the [Death] descriptor.

*Rebuke or Command Undead (Su):* Orcus can rebuke or command undead up to 12 times per day as a 37th level Cleric. He enjoys a +4 synergy bonus to his turning checks from having 25 ranks in Knowledge (religion). 

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _animate dead, blasphemy, charm monster, clutch of Orcus, create undead, create greater undead, deeper darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect law, detect thoughts, feeblemind, greater dispel magic, lightning bolt, read magic, stop heart, telekinesis, teleport without error, tongues_ (self only), _unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight, wall of fire_. 1/day – _shapechange, symbol of death, time stop_. Save DCs are 19+ spell level (25+ spell level for necromantic effects).

*Spells:* Orcus spontaneously casts spells as a 24th level cleric, and has access to the Death, Demonic, Evil and Undeath domains. He may also cast any Sorcerer or Wizard spell from the Necromancy school as a divine spell.  Orcus may freely use a metamagicked version of a spontaneous divine spell, without increasing the casting time. (6/8/8/8/7/7/6/6/5/5/4 per day; save DC 25+ spell level, 31+ spell level for Necromancy effects). Orcus may also cast four epic spells per day.

*Summon Tanar’ri (Sp):* Once per day Orcus can automatically _summon_ 4d4 maurezhi or 1d6 nalfeshnees.

*Summon Undead (Sp):* Three times per day Orcus can automatically _summon_ 4d10 wights, 2d4 abyssal ghouls or 1d3 blood fiends. 

*Archfiend Qualities (Su):* These qualities are continually in effect upon Orcus’s person – _see invisibility, detect magic, true seeing, freedom of movement, mind blank, protection from spells, foresight, antipathy_ toward all good-aligned creatures, and _sympathy_ towards all evil-aligned creatures. Orcus is considered to have an experience point cushion of 15,000 xp per week when casting spells which have an xp component.

*Facilitate Translation (Sp):* as a Demon Prince, Orcus can open a special _gate_ to allow other fiends to soujourn upon the Prime Plane, contrary to the usual limitations which apply to lower planar creatures. Opening such a _gate_ is a full-round action, requires 5000 xp, and the Demon Prince must subsequently rest 1 hour for every Hit Dice of the translating creature(s), during which time his arcane spellcasting abilities are unavailable to him, and he is effectively fatigued. No more than 24HD of creatures may be translated, and no single creature of more than 16HD may be affected. Orcus himself may not enter the Prime unless called.

*Redoubt of Evil:* When present anywhere in Thanatos (in the Abyss), Orcus is considered to have an effective divine rank of 1 with the portfolio of death, suffering and undeath, and the domains of death, evil, and undeath. Although not a true deity, Orcus benefits from certain deific powers on his home plane. He gains the following benefits:

* Orcus’s hit points increase to 888 (maximum per die).
* His speed doubles to 80 ft., fly 160 ft.
* His Charisma increases from 29 to 30.
* Orcus's gains a a divine AC bonus of +1, and a deflection bonus to his AC of +10. His AC increases to 61.
* He gains a +1 divine bonus on all attack rolls, and does not automatically fail on a natural attack roll of 1.
* Orcus gains a +1 divine bonus on all saving throws. He does not automatically fail on a natural saving throw roll of 1.
* All of Orcus's skill checks gain a divine bonus of +1, and Charisma based skill checks gain an additional +1 due to ability increase. Caster level checks gain a divine bonus of +1.
* He benefits from divine immunities to transmutation (polymorphing, petrification or any other attack that would alter his form), energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, and mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns and morale effects). He gains immunity to cold and acid, disease, stunning, sleep, paralysis, death effects and disintegration. He is not subject to death from massive damage.
* Saving throw DCs for Orcus's spell-like abilities increase to 21+ spell level (27+ spell level for necromantic effects). 
* In addition, Orcus gains the following extra spell-like abilities usable at will as an 11th level caster: _cause fear, circle of death, control undead, death knell, death ward, desecrate, destruction, detect undead, dispel good, energy drain, magic circle against good, protection from good, slay living, summon monster IX_ (evil creatures only), _wail of the banshee._ Saving throw DCs for these spell-like abilities are 21+ spell level (27+ spell level for necromantic effects).
* He gains the benefits of the domain powers of death, evil and undeath. Orcus  gains Extra Turning as a free feat, casts [Evil] spells at +1 caster level, and may use a _death touch_ once per day. 
* Orcus’s senses (including darkvision) extend to a distance of one mile.
* When making a skill check related to his portfolio with a DC of 15 or less, Orcus can perform it as a free action. He may make one such check per round as a free action.
* Orcus may create any magic item related to his portfolio with a market price of 4,500 gp or less.
* Orcus has a divine aura extending up to 10 ft. Mortals and beings of less than divine rank 1 must make a successful Will save (DC 21) to resist this effect. Beings of divine rank 1 or higher are immune to this effect.
* Orcus may use remote communication to any of those who venerate him, and to anyone within one mile of a site dedicated to him.
* Orcus gains the Salient Divine Abilities of _Hand of Death_ and _Know Death_.

Orcus’s sanctum is considered to be a Godly Realm.

*Possessions:* The _Wand of Orcus_ is a large _+6 anarchic unholy mace_ which causes any nonoutsider or any outsider with less than 15HD who touches it to make a Fortitude save (DC25) or die. Anyone who touches the wand against Orcus's will must also save or die. The _wand of Orcus_ confers a +5 deflection bonus to its wielder's AC, and grants the use of each of the following powers as a 24th level caster: 1/day – _ abyssal might, bodak birth, call nightmare, clutch of Orcus_ (improved heightened to 12th level, DC 28), _summon monster IX_ (empowered, extended to 48 rounds), _wrack_ (improved heightened to 12th level, DC 28), _wretched blight_ Improved Heightened to 12th level, DC 28).

The _Amulet of Orcus_ is a major artifact which  confers a +8 enhancement bonus to Wisdom and Charisma, and a +4 resistance bonus to all saving throws.  It also allows the wearer to use a _magic jar_ effect (heightened to 16th level, save DC 34) once per day as a standard action. The _magic jar_ has no range limit and may work across planes, but the target must be under some kind of scrutiny (either visually, or magically such as by the _scrying_ spell) when the power is invoked. The amulet itself acts as the receptacle for Orcus's essence.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

This demon was big trouble...


Surab – who makes his debut shortly – is a specialist retained by Graz'zt, and is a kind of 'First Minister of Possession.'

His focus lies almost entirely within social skills, and his limited spell selection (mostly information-gathering and subterfuge-oriented) make him a very slick customer, but one to avoid a straight fight where possible. 


*Surab*

Glabrezu Sor8/Fiend of Possession 6; CR 23; huge outsider (chaotic, extraplanar, evil, tanar'ri); HD 12d8+108 plus 8d4+72 plus 6d6+54 (329 hp); Init +1; Spd 40 ft. (8 squares); AC 33 (–2 size, +1 Dex, +19 natural, +5 deflection) touch 14, flat-footed 32; Base Atk +19;  Grp +36; Atk: +26 melee (2d8+9, pincer); Full Atk: +26 melee (2d8+9, 2 pincers) and +24 melee (1d6+4, 2 claws) and +24 melee (1d8+4, bite); Space/Reach:15 ft./15 ft.; SA: Control creature, curse, improved grab, possess creature, spell-like abilities, summon demon; SQ: Ally or enemy, animate object, control object, Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., ethereal form, hide presence, immunity to electricity and poison, magic item, possess noncontinuous object, possess object, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 21, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing; SV Fort +23, Ref +15, Will +24; AL CE; Str 28 Dex 12 Con 28 Int 19 Wis 20 Cha 29.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +53, Concentration +19, Diplomacy +50, Disguise +38 (+42 acting), Hide +30, Intimidate +57, Knowledge (nobility) +14, Knowledge (religion) +15, Listen +42, Move Silently +11, Search +14, Sense Motive +36, Spellcraft +14, Spot +42; Dark Speech, Epic Skill Focus (Bluff), Epic Skill Focus (Intimidate), Multiattack, Negotiator, Persuasive, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_greater teleport_), Skill Focus (Bluff), Skill Focus (Intimidate).

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If Surab hits a medium or smaller creature with a pincer attack, he attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

_Spells Known_ (6/9/8/7/5; caster level 8th, save DC 19+ spell level): 0 – _dancing lights, detect magic, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, ray of frost, read magic_; 1st – _cause fear, identify, Nystul's magic aura, protection from good, silent image_; 2nd – _detect thoughts, locate object, misdirection_; 3rd – _clairaudience/clairvoyance, suggestion_; 4th – _polymorph_. 

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _chaos hammer_ (DC 23), _confusion_ (DC 23), _dispel magic, mirror image, reverse gravity_ (DC 26), _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _unholy blight_ (DC 23); 1/day _power word, stun_. Caster level 14th The save DCs are charisma-based.

Once per month, Surab can fulfill a _wish_ for a mortal humanoid. 

*Ethereal Form (Su):* Surab may become ethereal at will (as _etherealness_, caster level 26th). Possessing an object or creature effectively ends a use of this ability, so time spent in another body or object does not count against the duration of this ability.

*Hide Presence (Ex):* Surab can attempt to hide his presence when possessing an object or creature with a +34 total modifier to his skill check. A successful check allows him to circumvent magic protections such as _magic circle against evil_ and _forbiddance_ or avoid detection via _detect evil_.. The DC for the Hide check is the same as the saving throw DC for the spell that Surab is trying to avoid. He gains a +4 circumstance bonus on his check if not controlling the creature or object at the time of the check. Making this check is not an action, and Surab can do it in response to another creature's action (such as casting _detect evil_.)

*Magic Item (Su):* Surab can bestow the equivalent of a +6 enhancement bonus to a nonmagical weapon, shield or armour which he possesses, or add a further equivalent +6 enhancement bonus to an existing magical weapon, shield or armour which he possesses. He favours the _vorpal, souldrinking, unholy, wounding_ and _vampiric_ dweomers. When attempting to possess a creature that uses the item or keeps the item on its person, the target's save DC increases by 1 for each day the possessed item has been in its use to a maximum of +10.  A character who makes a Search check (DC 25) while examining the possessed object can tell that there is "something strange" about it.

*Possess Object (Su):* In ethereal form, Surab can possess an object of size Tiny to Colossal on the Material Plane, or noncontinuous objects such as parts of walls or pools of water. Magic items and attended nonmagical items receive a Will saving throw (DC 32). The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Animate Object (Su):* Surab can force any object which he possesses to animate as with the _animate objects_ spell.

*Curse (Su):* Surab can make a possessed item radiate a corrupt and befouling aura. Anyone touching the object must make a Will save (DC 32) or fall under the effect of a _bestow curse_ spell. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Possess Creature (Su):* As a standard action, Surab may attempt to possess a creature on the Material Plane to which he is adjacent on the Ethereal Plane (Will DC 32 to resist). If the saving throw is successful, the creature is immune to Surab's possession attempt for 1 day.

*Summon Tanar'ri (Sp):* Once per day, Surab can attempt to summon 4d10 dretch or 1d2 vrocks with a 50% chance of success, or another glabrezu with a 20% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* Surab continously uses true seeing as the spell (caster level 14th).

*Skills:* Surab receives a +8 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks.


Possessions: _mind-blanking ring, +5 ring of protection_


----------



## grodog

Woohoo!  Thanks for the additional demons, Sep  

Any ideas when we should look forward to another SH update?


----------



## Olive

Just a little BUMP!


----------



## Moleculo

Are we going to see any updated character sheets any time soon?


----------



## Gidien

This thread gets a well deserved BUMP


----------



## grodog

Gidien said:
			
		

> This thread gets a well deserved BUMP




Hear hear!


----------



## Warrior Poet

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *AZAZEL (Standard Bearer of Hell)*




and



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *The Standard of Hell*




Sweet mother of . . . 




			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *The Horror* . . . SR 90




Th-the-th-the-th-the-th-that's all folks!   




			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Surab*




Ugh . . . need to have a lie down . . . feel faint . . .

(The man _is_ good, isn't he?) 

Warrior Poet


----------



## grodog

Well-said WP


----------



## DestyNova1

My brain hurt itself when i came across the line that had Eadric and Titilvus(sp) taling about how Oronthon(sp) had changed(and continues to change) what transpired in the past. If 'God' is rewriting the past, then everything is a sham, and illusion that is manipulated by 'God' for example.

Eadric:Ten minutes ago, i picked up an apple, see?
God:No, ten minutes ago, you picked up an orange
Eadric:Ten minutes ago, i picked up an orange, see?
God;Yes, you did pick up an orange.

 That can also mean that Oronthon really is making himself the 'One' he will never of been a 'minor' god. I don't know if he will reset the Fall or anything, but this act is just to monsterous. "I'm doing this out of love' my butt.


----------



## grodog

Sep, when do you think the story will advance beyond obvious spoilers that would prevent you from updating the PCs in this thread?


----------



## tleilaxu

i bet sep will post teppu soon, seeing as the viridity is coming


----------



## grodog

That would be cool.  I'd be curious to see if/how Teppu differs from Jovol from Fillein, too....


----------



## Gwarok

*Amazing*

Hey there.  Just when I finished reading the story hour and thought I couldn't wring any more enjoyment from the Tales of Wyre until the next installment, I see there is a whole host of background info in the Rogues Gallery.  All I have to say is wow. 

I was wondering if somewhere in the 26+ pages there was a write up for the spell(s) Sonellion cast to buoy the defenses of the gang before they zipped in to challenge Ainhorr and Kostichie?  If not I will eagerly await the next update.


----------



## Krafus

Reading this rogue's gallery is nearly as entertaining as the story hour itself... Sepulchrave obviously knows his stuff when it comes to the crunchy side of D&D. I especially like to be able to see the stats of the main characters.


----------



## Yair

Krafus said:
			
		

> Reading this rogue's gallery is nearly as entertaining as the story hour itself... Sepulchrave obviously knows his stuff when it comes to the crunchy side of D&D.



He's pretty good at the story hour bit too


----------



## grodog

Bump!  Any chance that we can get an update in here Sep, if you're not writing in the main SH thread?---perhaps it'll fire your imagination again


----------



## the Jester

Hey Sep, any chance for some updated pc stats?  Obviously things have moved along a lil bit! 

Thanks!


----------



## Greybar

So, if you were a celestial paladin type, how would you generate enough damage to slay a archduke of hell in two strokes or less?  Say maybe 25HD equivalent or so per blow, so 200hp let's say.  With a last-published crit range of 15-20, we can probably say one is a crit I guess, so maybe only 120hp per blow.

Weapon of 6 for the d10, +8 for enhancement, another +8 for fiendbane. Smite for +20 or so. Strength of what, 44 with Strength domain power and belt, for a nice +17.  That's 59 as a primitive starter.


----------



## Gidien

Add in some power attack, up to +20 (or more), probably divine might for the cha boost to damage, maybe +10 or more (he is half celestial now, I'm sure his cha is crazy), throw in double damage to evil from his sunblade (do they still do that? Is that to undead only?) and some bonus damage from fiendbane and that ups us to 89*2=178+4d6 dmg, plus he may have some sort of Epic smiting to up it past +20... spectacular, to say the least...


----------



## grodog

Perhaps Sep ruled that, from a physical attack POV, a creature confined in a magic circle/thaumaturgic triangle/etc. is essentially helpless and is subject to a coup de grâce?  After all, such figures can't really take any defensive actions since they have no room to maneuver, and their magical powers are negated while imprisoned....


----------



## Moleculo

I have a feeling that Eadric just outright full attacked him. If you think about it, with his epic smiting on multiple probably power-criticalled attacks, he could deal well over 200 damage. The guy he attacked was a diplomat type it sounded like, so he probably didn't have many hitpoints (in the grand scheme of things; 200 hitpoints really is a lot heh). If I remember, Sonneillon only had around 200ish and I believe so did Titivilius.


----------



## Gidien

A Bump for this great thread.

Anyone feel like taking a shot at writing up an epic paladin, see what kind of damage can be done in two shots?

Eadric has Pal 15/ Divine (Agent? Disciple?) 5/ A few levels to up him to half celestial/ a few levels I'm probably missing. Might be fun, if I had the books and time I'd take a shot...


----------



## tleilaxu

Gidien said:
			
		

> A Bump for this great thread.
> 
> Anyone feel like taking a shot at writing up an epic paladin, see what kind of damage can be done in two shots?
> 
> Eadric has Pal 15/ Divine (Agent? Disciple?) 5/ A few levels to up him to half celestial/ a few levels I'm probably missing. Might be fun, if I had the books and time I'd take a shot...




2 in fighter last we heard


----------



## Someone

Moleculo said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that Eadric just outright full attacked him. If you think about it, with his epic smiting on multiple probably power-criticalled attacks, he could deal well over 200 damage. The guy he attacked was a diplomat type it sounded like, so he probably didn't have many hitpoints (in the grand scheme of things; 200 hitpoints really is a lot heh). If I remember, Sonneillon only had around 200ish and I believe so did Titivilius.




That doesn´t change the fact that Mostin had them trapped in his cellar and Eadric killed one in one round. Seriously, if a guy tells you that in his game his group did that, your munchking alarms would start screaming. It takes a SepII to change "Munchkin!" into "Awesome!"


----------



## Moleculo

Someone said:
			
		

> That doesn´t change the fact that Mostin had them trapped in his cellar and Eadric killed one in one round. Seriously, if a guy tells you that in his game his group did that, your munchking alarms would start screaming. It takes a SepII to change "Munchking!" into "Awesome!"




That doesn't set off my alarm just becuase its epic. 

Half Celestial lets you smite, paladin lets you smite at least five times, the epic feat that lets you smite doubles your smiting damage, eadric has the strength domain power, and was probably attacking a CR lower than him. Maybe a 40ish strength.

first attack would be atleast +40 from smite, then the other four would be at +20, and each attack would have around +15 strength, 1d10+10ish from lukarn for around 5 times(22+15+10+5.5) +22 = 284 damage. Titivilius only had around 200ish hitpoints, and i can't imaging the other guy having much more. Its epic and that is hardly maximized. I bet he is able to do a whole lot more damage, considering that we were only assuming 22 hitdie with celestial template from years ago. He's probably a much higher level now...


----------



## grodog

Another interesting question to consider:  is Furcas permanently slain, or, since he was killed in the Prime, was it merely his corporeal form that was destroyed?


----------



## Baron Opal

IIRC, Furcas was called, not summoned, so he is permanently dead. Although, if I was feeling particularly devious, I might have Mostin use a _Wish_ to bring him back after Titivilious and the Murmur were released, bound, whatever. Used witin an hour of the entity's demise, cast upon the (mostly) whole corpse... Might work. And you would have an interesting spy.


----------



## Someone

Moleculo said:
			
		

> That doesn't set off my alarm just becuase its epic.
> 
> Half Celestial lets you smite, paladin lets you smite at least five times, the epic feat that lets you smite doubles your smiting damage, eadric has the strength domain power, and was probably attacking a CR lower than him. Maybe a 40ish strength.
> 
> first attack would be atleast +40 from smite, then the other four would be at +20, and each attack would have around +15 strength, 1d10+10ish from lukarn for around 5 times(22+15+10+5.5) +22 = 284 damage. Titivilius only had around 200ish hitpoints, and i can't imaging the other guy having much more. Its epic and that is hardly maximized. I bet he is able to do a whole lot more damage, considering that we were only assuming 22 hitdie with celestial template from years ago. He's probably a much higher level now...




That´s assuming the devil just keeps there twiddling his taloned thumbs. He may be trapped but it´s still able to cast spells on himself. 

Anyway, that´s not what I was discussing. Forget about Eadric and company for a moment. Suppose you´re reading the boards and some bloke posts "the other day out party´s wizard trapped three infernal magnates and I killed one of them in one round, without help, because you know, I´m my god´s best buddy and can deal ludicrous amounts of damage with my intelligent holy sword." 

Seriously, what would you think? I imagine a lot of things, starting from "the epic level handbook was a error". What I was saying in my last post is that, after reading Sep II these years we start thinking "Awesome!" instead of "Yeah, whatever."


----------



## the Jester

Someone said:
			
		

> Suppose you´re reading the boards and some bloke posts "the other day out party´s wizard trapped three infernal magnates and I killed one of them in one round, without help, because you know, I´m my god´s best buddy and can deal ludicrous amounts of damage with my intelligent holy sword."
> 
> Seriously, what would you think? I imagine a lot of things, starting from "the epic level handbook was a error". What I was saying in my last post is that, after reading Sep II these years we start thinking "Awesome!" instead of "Yeah, whatever."




Yeah, he's proven himself, that's for sure.

Being a dm of an epic campaign myself, I can relate- those pcs imc can pretty much shake the multiverse.  They range from 20th-26th levels and they've killed Asmodeus on his home plane and restored Hell to Lucifer.  Yikes!  (Though they did team up with another epic group of pcs after being maneuvered into a battle with them first.)  That's the kind of thing that, when I hear someone else say it, makes me go "mm-hmm, whatever you say, Monty."  

Yet Sep, Piratecat, Sagiro, etc. tell tales so well- they weave such a compelling narrative- that it doesn't occur to me to doubt whether the pcs' victories are 'earned'.  

I think a big part of this, actually, is the fact that we've watched them 'grow up' from lower levels.  This is part of what made me comfortable with the epic cross-over/kill Asmodeus game I ran- those pcs worked their way up from 1st level (or thereabouts), and they'd been moving towards that confrontation for a while. 

It's hard to take that kind of brag seriously if you haven't seen the background.


----------



## Moleculo

Someone said:
			
		

> Suppose you´re reading the boards and some bloke posts "the other day out party´s wizard trapped three infernal magnates and I killed one of them in one round, without help, because you know, I´m my god´s best buddy and can deal ludicrous amounts of damage with my intelligent holy sword."
> 
> Seriously, what would you think? I imagine a lot of things, starting from "the epic level handbook was a error". What I was saying in my last post is that, after reading Sep II these years we start thinking "Awesome!" instead of "Yeah, whatever."




You can't ignore context you know. I  mean if someone just posted that, it would sound like they were bragging and so of course you would ignore it and say whatever. But if its in a story hour and it happens, and you know so much about the PCs then yeah of course you're going to react that way.


----------



## grodog

Le bump.  Hey Sep, what's the scoop on how Eadric killed off Furcas?  How about some updated stats, please?  You still planning to share more epic thoughts sometime, too?


----------



## Rackhir

Bump.


----------



## Moleculo

just reading up on Chieromancer's sidhe class progression. Reminded me of the thread


----------



## grodog

*le bump*


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Alas for the Great Crash!

I'll repost the stats of the characters as they stand at the time of the current SH, as soon as I find them (my hard drive is even untidier than my house).

Until then, for the curious, Eadric at 8th-level, modified from one of Marc's old character sheets. I guess the 'a' came later.


**

*Name:* Edric
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Paladin
*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 26
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 185#
*Level:* 8 
*Title:* Justiciar 

*STR:* 18(52) (+2 to hit, +3 damage; Enc. +1250 gp; open door 1-4; bend bars 25%)
*INT:* 12 (+3 languages)
*WIS:* 15 (+1 magical attack adjustment)
*DEX:* 13
*CON:* 18 (+4 hit points; 99% system shock; 100% resurrection survival)
*CHA:* 17 (max. 10 henchmen; +30% loyalty base; +30% reaction adjustment)
*COM:* 14 (+14% reaction adjustment)

*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Armor Class:* -4
*Hit Points:* 84
*Move:* 6"

*Weapon Proficiencies:* Bastard Sword, Lance, Javelin
*Languages:* Common, Lawful Good, Elf, Gnome, Stone Giant
*Secondary Skill:* Husbandman

*Special Abilities:* Detect evil to 6"; immune to disease; lay on hands for 16 hp 1/day; cure disease 2/week; protection from evil 1" radius; turn undead as 6th level Cleric.

*Saving Throws:*

Paralyzation, Poison or Death Magic: 8+ (7+ vs. Death Magic)
Petrification or Polymorph: 8+
Rod, Staff or Wand: 9+
Breath Weapon: 10+
Spell: 10+

*Magic Items:* +4 platemail, +2 shield, sunblade, 3 javelins of lightning, 4 potions of extra-healing, 2 potions of speed

*Equipment:* Leather barding, saddle, large saddlebags, bit & bridle, waterskin, small belt pouch, silver holy symbol, 2 flasks holy water, small silver mirror, dagger, great helm, wineskin, cloak, purse, high hard boots, bullseye lantern, 4 flasks oil, tinderbox, 2 weeks iron rations.

*Money:* 22 gp, 50 sp, 12 cp. 

Paladin's Warhorse (31 hp); MV 15"


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Eadric of Deorham, the Ahma*

Male half-celestial human paladin 15 / divine disciple 5 / fighter 6; CR 29; Medium outsider (augmented humanoid, native); HD 15d10+90 plus 5d8+30 plus 6d10+36; hp 295; Init +5; Spd 20ft. (base 30ft.); AC 32, touch 11, flatfooted 27; Base Atk +21; Grp +30; Atk +37 melee (1d10+17/15-20, _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_); Full Atk: +37/+32/+27/+22 (1d10+17/15-20, _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_); SA smite evil – half-celestial ability,  smite evil – paladin ability, spells, spell-like abilities, turn undead; SQ aura of courage, damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60ft., _daylight, detect evil_, divine emissary, divine grace, divine health, imbue with spell ability, lay on hands, _remove disease_ 4/week, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10, spell resistance 32, sacred defense, strength domain power, transcendence; SV Fort +31 (+35 against poison) Ref +22 Will +28; AL LG; Str 28 Dex 21 Con 22 Int 14 Wis 26 Cha 28.
_Skills and Feats:_ Diplomacy +44, Handle Animal +13, Knowledge (history) +12, Knowledge (nobility) +12, Knowledge (religion) +29, Perform (oratory) +20, Ride +28, Sense Motive +37; Cleave, Devastating Critical (bastard sword), Divine Might, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Great Cleave, Great Smiting, Improved Critical (bastard sword), Mounted Combat, Overwhelming Critical (bastard sword), Power Attack, Ride-by Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Weapon Specialization (bastard sword).

*Aura of Courage (Su):* Eadric is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of him gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.

*Daylight (Sp):* Eadric can use a _daylight_ effect at will.

*Lay on Hands (Su):* Eadric can heal 135 points of damage per day. He may choose to divide his healing among multiple recipients, and he does not have to use it all at once. 

*Devastating Critical:* Opponents struck by a critical hit from Eadric's bastard sword must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 32) or die.

*Divine Emissary:* Eadric can telepathically communicate with celestials within 60 feet.

*Imbue with Spell Ability (Sp):* As the spell, except Eadric does not need to use any 4th-level spell slots to activate this ability. He transfers currently prepared spells on a one-for-one basis. He may only transfer 1st- and 2nd- level spells.

*Sacred Defense:* Eadric adds +2 to saving throws against divine spells and spell-like or supernatural abilities of outsiders.

*Smite Evil – Half-Celestial (Su):* Once per day, Eadric can make a normal melee attack to deal an extra 20 points of damage to an evil foe.

*Smite Evil – Paladin (Su):* Four times per day, Eadric can add a +9 bonus to his attack roll and deal an extra 30 points of damage to an evil foe.

_Spells Prepared_ (5/5/5/5; save DC 18+ spell level): 1st – _bless (x2), bless weapon, divine favor, lesser restoration, enlarge person_ (D); 2nd level – _eagle’s splendor (x2), remove paralysis, shield other, moment of clarity, bull's strength_ (D); 3rd level – _blessed sight, dispel magic, remove curse, smite heretic (x2), magic vestment;_ (D); 4th – _blood of the martyr, break enchantment, death ward, dispel chaos, restoration, spell immunity_ (D). Caster level 12th.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 1/day – _aid, bless, cure serious wounds_ (DC 22), _detect evil, dispel evil_ (DC 24), _hallow_ (DC 24), _heal_ (DC 25), _holy smite_ (DC 23), _neutralize poison_ (DC 23), _remove disease_ (DC 22), _resurrection_; summon monster IX; 3/day – _holy aura_ (DC 27), _protection from evil_ (DC 20). The save DCs are charisma based.

*Strength Domain Granted Power:* Eadric can perform a feat of strength as a supernatural ability, gaining a +20 enhancement bonus to Strength. Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts 1 round, and it is usable once per day.

*Turn Undead (Su):* Ten times per day, Eadric may turn undead as a 12th level cleric. He gains a +4 bonus on his turning check for possessing 25 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion).

_Possessions: +5 full plate armor of invulnerability, headband of perfect excellence, +5 heavy fortification steel shield of blinding, 2 potions of haste, Lukarn_ (see below), _The Left Eye of Palamabron_ (minor artifact, see below). Keep, estates, mundane items and sundry possessions valued at 475,000 gps.

*Lukarn:* _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_; AL LG; Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 18; Empathy, 60 ft. vision and hearing, Ego score 30.
_Languages:_ Lukarn understands Celestial and Common.
_Greater Power: Heal_ 1/day.
_Awesome Power: Sunburst_ (DC 23) 1/day.
_Special Purpose:_ Slay chaotic evil creatures.
_Special Purpose Power: Confusion_ (DC 23) for 2d6 rounds. 

*The Left Eye of Palamabron:* This _gem of seeing_ also confers the ability upon its bearer to use _discern lies, zone of truth_ (DC 13) and _zone of revelation_ at will. The _discern lies_ ability is technically infallible: no saving throw is permitted, and spell resistance is ineffective against it. Caster level is 20th, where appropriate. 



****



*Ortwine the Sidhe*

Female sidhe fighter 6 / rogue 8 / bard 7; CR 30; Medium fey; HD 6d6+36 plus 6d10+36 plus 8d6+48 plus 7d6+42; hp 276; Init +13; Spd 40ft.; AC 33, touch 19, flatfooted 24; Base Atk +19; Grp +22; Atk +33 melee (1d6+9/12-20, _+4 adamantine keen returning throwing scimitar_); Full Atk: +33/+28/+23/+18 (1d6+9/12-20, _+4 adamantine keen returning throwing scimitar_; SA bardic music, hypnotism,  sneak attack, spell-like abilities, spells; SQ damage reduction 5/cold iron, evasion, fast healing 2, immunity to disease and poison, improved uncanny dodge, low-light vision, resistance to fire 5 and cold 5, SR 39, trap sense, uncanny dodge; SV Fort +17 Ref +27 Will +22; AL CN; Str 17 Dex 29 Con 22 Int 20 Wis 14 Cha 32.
_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +58, Climb +13, Disguise +31 (+35 acting), Hide +29, Knowledge (Arcana) +10, Knowledge (History) +10, Listen +26, Move Silently +29, Open Lock +19, Perform (comedy) +25, Perform (string instruments) +45, Perform (oratory) +45, Perform (sing) +45, Perform (wind instruments) +25, Search +15, Sense Motive +12, Sleight of Hand +33, Spot +21, Swim +8, Use Magic Device +33; Brew Potion, Combat Expertise, Dodge, Epic Skill Focus (Bluff), Epic Will, Improved Critical (Scimitar), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Mobility, Skill Focus (Bluff), Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar), Whirlwind Attack. 

*Spells:* Ortwine casts spells as a 13th level Bard. (3/6/6/5/4/2 spells per day; Save DC 21+ spell level). Spells known: 0 -  _Dancing Lights, Daze, Flare, Light, Read Magic, Prestidigitation;_ 1st – _Alarm, Sleep,  Cure Light Wounds, Ventriloquism;_ 2nd – _Silence, Cat's Grace, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts;_ 3rd – _Charm Monster, Glibness, Major Image, Scrying;_ 4th – Dominate Person, Freedom of Movement, Modify Memory, Rainbow Pattern; 5th – Mass Suggestion, Song of Discord. The Save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will - _blur, charm person_ (DC 22), _clairvoyance, disguise self, invisibility, speak with animals_; 1/day - _bestow curse_ (DC 24), _suggestion_ (DC 24). Caster level 10th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Hypnotism (Su)*: As a free action, once per round, Ortwine may _hypnotize_ (as the first level sorcerer/wizard spell) a single target within 30 ft. by meeting its gaze unless it succeeds at a Will saving throw (DC 34). Only humanoids are subject to this effect, but there is no limit on the number of hit dice or levels that the target can possess. A target which resists the _hypnotism_ effect cannot be affected by Ortwine’s hypnotism for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Immunities (Ex)*: Ortwine is immune to poison and disease. 

*Plane Shift (Sp)*: Ortwine can move between the Material Plane and the Plane of Faerie as a move action. The ability transports Ortwine and up to one other willing creature. Ortwine always moves between analogous points on the coexistent planes.

*See Invisibility (Su)*: Invisible creatures are always visible to Ortwine, as if she were constantly under a _see invisibility_ effect.

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* This functions as the Druid ability of the same name as used by a 6th level Druid.

*Bardic Knowledge:* Ortwine may make a special bardic knowledge check with a +20 bonus to see whether she knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. She may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this  sort of knowledge is essentially random. 

*Bardic Music:* Ortwine has the bardic music ability of a 13th level bard.

*Evasion (Ex):* Ortwine can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack  that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. 

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Ortwine cannot be flanked. This defense denies another rogue the ability to sneak attack Ortwine by flanking her, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than Ortwine does. 

*Sneak Attack:* If Ortwine can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for 4d6 extra damage. Ortwine’s attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when she flanks her target. Should Ortwine score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied.

*Trapfinding:* Ortwine can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. She can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. If she beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check, she can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it without disarming it.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Ortwine has an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +2 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +2 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Ortwine can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She retains her Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if she is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. She still loses her Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. 

*Skills:* Ortwine benefits from a +4 racial bonus on Bluff, Listen, Perform, and Spot checks.

_Possessions: +4 adamantine keen returning throwing scimitar, box of shades, +5 studded leather armor, +5 mithril buckler, +1 (+3 mighty) composite longbow of enervation, _6x_ +3 arrows, cloak of displacement (major), +4 collar of charisma, winged boots, satyr’s pipes_, masterwork harp.


**


*Mostin the Metagnostic*

Male human diviner 15 / alienist 10; CR 25; Medium outsider (augmented humanoid, native); HD 15d4+15 plus 10d4+10 plus 6 (insane certainty); hp 93; Init +3; Spd 30ft.; AC 21, touch 17, flatfooted 19; Base Atk +13; Grp +13; Atk +14 melee (1d6/18-20, MW rapier) or by spell; Full Atk: +14/+9 melee (1d6/18-20, MW rapier); SA spells; SQ alien blessing, damage reduction 10/magic, insane certainty, extra summoning, pseudonatural familiar, resistance to acid 10 and electricity 10, summon alien, timeless body; SV Fort +10 Ref +12 Will +20; AL N; Str 11 Dex 16 Con 13 Int 35 Wis 16 Cha 12.
_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +29, Craft (alchemy) +40, Craft (engraving) +25, Craft (illumination) +25, Knowledge (arcana) +40, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +30, Knowledge (geography) +40, Knowledge (history) +40, Knowledge (the planes) +40, Knowledge (nobility) +30, Listen +33, Ride +11, Sense Motive +14, Spellcraft +74, Spot +27; Alertness, Brew Potion, Chain Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Empower Spell, Energy Substitution (sonic), Epic Spellcasting, Extend Spell, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Maximize Spell, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Penetration, Still Spell.

*Spells*: Mostin casts spells as a 25th-level wizard (4/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/3; save DC 22+ spell level; Conjuration save 24+ Spell level). He casts one extra spell per day from the divination school of each level 1st through 8th. Necromancy is his prohibited school. 

Mostin may also cast two epic spells per day. He enjoys a +5 bonus to his Spellcraft checks if he casts an epic spell with a Divination base seed, and a +5 bonus to his Spellcraft check if he casts an epic spell reflecting his specialization as an Alienist. 

_Spells Known_:

1st – _alarm, animate rope, charm person, chromatic orb, comprehend languages, detect undead, disguise self, enlarge person, expeditious retreat, grease, know protections, identify, jump, lesser acid orb, mage armor, magic aura, magic missile, message, mount, shield, sleep, spider climb, summon monster I, true strike, ventriloquism_; 
2nd – _alter self, arcane lock, bear’s endurance, blur, bull's strength, cat's grace, continual flame, darkness, darkvision, detect thoughts, dimensional pocket, eagle's splendour, fog cloud, fox’s cunning, gaze screen, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, knock, locate object, minor image, Mostin's arhythmic apoplexy, Mostin's aura of inscrutability, Mostin's myopic emanation, obscure object, resist energy, see invisibility, summon monster II, summon swarm, Tasha’s hideous laughter, web, whispering wind_; 
3rd – _acid breath, analyze portal, arcane sight, avoid planar effects, blink, clairaudience/clairvoyance dispel magic, displacement, fireball, flame arrow, fly, greater magic weapon, haste, hold person, keen edge, lightning bolt, magic circle against chaos/evil/good/law, nondetection, phantom steed, sepia snake sigil, stinking cloud, summon monster III, shadow cache, slow, suggestion, tongues_;
4th – _arcane eye, attune form, charm monster, detect scrying, dimensional anchor, dimension door, ethereal mount, Evard's black tentacles, fire orb, fire stride, greater invisibility, hallucinatory terrain, Leomund’s secure shelter, locate creature, minor creation, minor globe of invulnerability,  Mostin's interminable sermon, Mostin's torque tendril, Otiluke’s resilient sphere, phantasmal killer, polymorph, remove curse, scramble portal, scrying, shadow conjuration, shadow well, solid fog, stoneskin, summon monster IV, vitriolic sphere, zone of respite, zone of revelation_;
5th – _baleful polymorph, cloudkill, contact other plane, dismissal, dominate person, dream, fabricate, feeblemind, hold monster, lesser planar binding, major creation, Mestil’s acid sheath, Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum, Mostin's metempsychotic reversal, Mostin's paroxysm of fire, nightmare, permanency, prying eyes, rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, shadowfade, summon monster V, teleport, symbol of sleep, telekinesis, Tenser’s destructive resonance, wall of force, wall of iron, wall of stone_;
6th – _acid fog, acid storm, analyze dweomer, antimagic field, chain lightning, contingency, disintegrate, fiendform, flesh to stone, gate seal, geas/quest, globe of invulnerability, greater dispel magic, guards and wards, hardening, legend lore, make manifest, mass haste, mass suggestion, Mostin's id eruption, move earth, planar binding, repulsion, stone to flesh, summon monster VI, symbol of persuasion, Tenser's transformation, true seeing, veil_;
7th – _banishment, delayed blast fireball, Drawmij's instant summons, elemental body, energy immunity, ethereal jaunt, forcecage, greater arcane sight, greater scrying, greater teleport, insanity, limited wish, Mordenkainen's magnificent mansion, plane shift, power word stun, reality maelstrom, reverse gravity, sequester, shadow walk, simulacrum, spell turning, summon monster VII, symbol of stunning, vipergout, vision_;
8th – _antipathy, binding, demand, dimensional lock, discern location, chains of antimagic, etherealness, ghostform, greater planar binding, greater shout, mass manifest, maze, mind blank, moment of prescience, Mostin's metagnostic inquiry, polymorph any object, power word blind, screen, summon monster VIII, symbol of insanity, sympathy, trap the soul_;
9th – _dominate monster, effulgent epuration, gate, imprisonment, meteor swarm, Mordenkainen’s disjunction, power word kill, prismatic sphere, shades, summon monster IX, superior planar binding, teleportation circle, time stop, wish_.

*Summon Alien:* Whenever Mostin uses a _summon monster_ spell to summon a fiendish or celestial creature, he instead summons a pseudonatural version of that creature.

*Extra Summoning:* Once per day, Mostin can cast an extra _summon monster IX_ spell.

*Insane Certainty:* Mostin takes a –10 penalty on all Bluff, Diplomacy and Handle Animal checks made when dealing with non pseudonatural creatures.

*Permanent Spell Effects:* Mostin is permanently under the effects of _arcane sight, darkvision_ and _see invisibility._

_Possessions: mantle of epic spell resistance, mirror of mental prowess, Mostin’s comfortable retreat, portable hole, robe of eyes, headband of intellect +6, belt of many pockets, bracers of armor +4, ring of protection +4, stone of sendings, ioun stones_ (incandescent blue sphere, pale green prism, iridescent spindle), _spell talisman +30_.


***



*Nwm the Preceptor*

Male human ascetic druid 25; CR 25; Medium humanoid (human); HD 25d8+150; hp 263; Init +2; Spd 30ft.; AC 29 (+2 Dex, +3 natural, +4 deflection, +10 exalted), touch 16, flatfooted 27; Base Atk +18; Grp +20; Atk +26 melee (1d6+7, Quarterstaff) or by spell; Full Atk: +26/+21/+16 melee (1d6+7, Quarterstaff); SA spells; SQ damage reduction 15/evil, endure elements, energy resistance, exalted strike, freedom of movement, greater sustenance, mind shielding, nature sense, negative energy immunity, regeneration, resistance to acid 15, cold 15, electricity 15, fire 15 and sonic energy 15, resist nature’s lure, sustenance, thousand faces, timeless body, trackless step, true seeing, venom immunity, wild empathy, wild shape (10/day, elemental 5/day), woodland stride; SV Fort +24 Ref +12 Will +30; AL NG; Str 14 Dex 14 Con 22 Int 22 Wis 34 Cha 21.
_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +34, Craft (leatherworker) +16, Diplomacy +37, Handle Animal +32, Heal +25, Knowledge (arcana) +13, Knowledge (nature) +35, Listen +32, Profession (herbalist) +16, Ride +26, Sense Motive +40, Spellcraft +34, Spot +37, Survival +29, Swim +11; Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item, Create Infusion, Epic Spellcasting, Extra Wild Shape, Natural Spell, Sacred Vow, Snatch, Spontaneous Epic Caster, Vow of Poverty, Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff).

*Spells Prepared*: (6/8/8/8/7/7/6/6/5/5; save DC 22+ spell level). Nwm may also cast two epic spells per day.

0th – _create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic (x2), detect poison, purify food& drink _; 1st – _calm animals, entangle (x2), faerie fire, goodberry, hide from animals, longstrider, speak with animals_; 2nd – _barkskin (x2), bear’s endurance (x2), briar web, master air, soften earth & stone, tree shape_; 3rd – _call lightning, greater magic fang (x3), nature’s favor (x2), plant growth, stone shape_; 4th – _dispel magic, feathers, flame strike (x2), miasma, reincarnate, scrying_; 5th – _animal growth, atonement, baleful polymorph, call lightning storm, commune with nature (x2), death ward _; 6th – _fire seeds, gate seal, greater dispel magic, mass bear’s endurance, transport via plants, wall of stone_; 7th – _aura of vitality, control weather, fire storm, heal, poison vines, wind walk_; 8th – _finger of death, mass awaken, mass cure serious wounds, reverse gravity, sunburst_; 9th – _nature’s avatar (x2), shapechange, thunderswarm, true reincarnate_.

*Endure Elements (Ex):* Nwm is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist comfortably in conditions between –50 and 140 degrees Farenheit.

*Exalted Strike (Su):* Nwm gains a +5 enhancement modifier to attack and damage rolls whilst using any weapon. Any weapon is considered adamantine, cold iron, magic and good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming a creature’s damage reduction.

*Freedom of Movement (Ex):* Nwm acts as if constantly under the effects of a _freedom of movement_ spell.

*Greater Sustenance (Ex):* Nwm does not need to eat, drink or breathe.

*Mind Shielding (Ex):* Nwm is immune to _detect thoughts, discern lies_ and any attempt to discern his alignment.

*Negative Energy Immunity (Ex):* Nwm is immune to negative energy effects such as _energy drain_ and _enervation_.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Nwm heals 25 points of damage every hour, or 25 points of nonlethal damage every five minutes.

*Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex):* Nwm gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the  spell-like abilities of fey.

*A Thousand Faces (Su):* Nwm has the ability to change his appearance at will, as  if using the _alter self_ spell, but only while in his normal form.

*Timeless Body (Ex):* Nwm does not take ability score penalties for aging and  cannot be magically aged. 

*Trackless Step (Ex):* Nwm leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. He may choose to leave a trail if so desired.

*True Seeing (Su):* Nwm has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell.

*Venom Immunity (Ex):* Nwm is immune to all poisons.

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* Nwm can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. He rolls 1d20+29 to determine the wild empathy check result. He can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

*Wild Shape (Su):* Nwm has the ability to turn himself into any animal or plant  creature of size tiny to huge and back again ten times per day, or any elemental  of up to size huge five times per day. This ability functions like the _polymorph_  spell, and the effect lasts for up to 25 hours, or until he changes back. Changing form (to  animal or back) is a standard action and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The new form’s Hit Dice can’t exceed Nwm’s druid level.

*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Nwm may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as  natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at normal speed and without  taking damage or suffering any other impairment. Thorns, briars, and overgrown areas  that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect him.

_Possessions: cloak, quarterstaff, robe._


----------



## Starman

Holy crap! Thanks, Sep. As always, it's a pleasure to see this stuff.


----------



## Quartz

How does Ortwine get spells as a 13th level bard when she's only a 7th level bard?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

It's because she's a Sidhe, they cast as 6th level bards as part of their racial abilities, so stacking with her 7 bard levels she casts as a 13th level bard.


----------



## Greybar

It does seem odd to see a CR30, CR29, and two CR25 PCs in the same group.  Conventional wisdom would say that Nwm and Mostin would be in serious danger from the challenges that Ortwine faces to get a good matchup, but I think that tells us as much about how CR doesn't match up at these levels, I suppose...

(that and how much this reads as a story-driven game, rather than stats driven)


----------



## Samnell

Sep, I've meant to ask. Is Nwm's ascetic-ness a homebrew somethingorother? (Template?) I can't seem to find it anywhere in my books. Or is it meant as just a description of his having the Vow of Poverty?


----------



## Starman

Greybar said:
			
		

> It does seem odd to see a CR30, CR29, and two CR25 PCs in the same group.  Conventional wisdom would say that Nwm and Mostin would be in serious danger from the challenges that Ortwine faces to get a good matchup, but I think that tells us as much about how CR doesn't match up at these levels, I suppose...
> 
> (that and how much this reads as a story-driven game, rather than stats driven)




Sep has talked about how some rules, especially things like CR, get wonky at epic levels.


----------



## Sandain

iirc Nwm has the Vow of Poverty feat, but the prerequisites were role played out - so he didnt need the other feats to qualify for it.


----------



## Quartz

Given Nwm's interests, perhaps the World Guardian prestige class from Dragon might be of interest?


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Sep,

Two things: 1) This is one of my favorite Rogues Gallery threads, along with Piratecat and the Jester's threads.

2) I'd like to get your opinion on the "demon lords" I've posted on this thread for my homebrewed campaign setting, *World of Kulan*.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Gidien

*bump*


----------



## tleilaxu

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Detect evil to 6"




when they get that close, it usually doesn't help much to detect them


----------



## grodog

Anything new in the land of Wyre... please?


----------



## grodog

Hey Sep, when you get a chance, can you please share some stats and additional info on the Cult of Cheshne members/demons/gods/etc.?  That would rock!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Elite array w/ +5 Inherent bonus to all scores; SR = HD +14.

*Temenun*
Ak'Chazar Rakshasa Sorcerer 18; Medium Outsider (Native, Quasi-Deity); DvR0; CR 35; HD 17d8+119 plus 18d4+126; hp 453; Init +15; Spd 80 ft.; AC 51 (+7 Dex, +2 Insight, +13 natural, +19 deflection), touch 38, flat-footed 42); Base Atk +26; Grp +29; Atk Claw +29 melee (1d4+3); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA Pain wave, rebuke undead, spell-like abilities, spells; SQ Change shape, divine immunities (mind-affecting effects, energy drain, ability damage and ability drain, polymorph, petrification), DR 15/good and epic and piercing, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 5, immortal, outsider traits, SR 49; AL CE; SV Fort +30 Ref +30 Will +37; Str 17 Dex 25 Con 25 Int 26 Wis 27 Cha 48

*Skills:* Bluff +57, Concentration +45, Diplomacy +69, Disguise +42 (+46 acting), Intimidate +61, Gather Information +42, Knowledge (arcana) +46, Knowledge (the planes) +46, Knowledge (nobility) +46, Knowledge (religion) +46, Listen +46, Sense Motive +46, Spellcraft +100, Spot +46

*Feats:* Corrupt Spell, Dark Speech, Divine Metamagic (Empower Spell), Divine Metamagic (Quicken Spell), Epic Spellcasting, Extend Spell, Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Planar Turning, Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Necromancy), Superior Initiative

*Change Shape (Su):* Temenun can assume any humanoid form or revert to his own as a standard action.

*Pain Wave (Su):* Three times per day, as a free action, Temenun can emit an aura of negative energy which lasts for 35 rounds. Creatures within 20 ft. suffer the effects of an _inflict moderate wounds_ (caster level 20th) and become shaken for 1d6+1 rounds. A Will save (DC 46) halves the damage and negates the shaken effect. The DC is Charisma-based.

*Rebuke Undead (Su):* Temenun can rebuke and command undead as a 20th-level cleric. He can make up to 22 rebuke attempts per day. He gains a +4 synergy bonus to his checks from his Knowledge (religion) skill.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 3/day – _animate dead_; 2/day – _control undead_ (DC 36), _create undead_; 1/day – _create greater undead, magic jar_ (DC 34), _trap the soul_ (DC 37). Caster level 20th.

*Spells:* Temenun casts spells as a 30th-level sorcerer (6/11/11/11/10/10/10/10/9/9). He can cast 3 epic spells per day. DC 29+ spell level (30+ spell level for Necromancy and Enchantment spells).
*Spells Known:* 1st – _comprehend languages, expeditious retreat, mage armor, serene visage, spiritworm_; 2nd – _blindness/deafness, chain of eyes, darkness, detect thoughts, web_; 3rd – _displacement, fly, haste, magic circle_; 4th – _bestow curse, dimensional anchor, greater invisibility, stoneskin_; 5th – _dream, duelward, teleport, wrack_; 6th – _greater dispel magic, true seeing, mass suggestion_; 7th – _banishment, finger of death, limited wish_; 8th – _mind blank, greater planar binding, horrid wilting_; 9th – _astral projection, energy drain, wish._

_Iron Coronet of the Rakosi_ (Major Artifact): Grants a +12 Enhancement bonus to Charisma and allows the use of _demand_ (DC 36) and _dominate monster_ (DC 38) at will. The wearer's Charisma determines the DC.

_Token of Cheshne_ (Major Artifact): This _+50 Spellcraft talisman_ confers _foresight_ upon the wearer, a +8 resistance bonus to all saves, and allows the use of the following spell-like abilities at will: _augury, divination, vision._ Once per week, the owner can use it to _commune_ with Cheshne or any other sleeping God. CL 30th.

*Epic Spells:*

1) _Superb dispelling_ variant: _dispel_ (+19), 1-action (+20), increase dispel check by 70 (+70). Targeted dispel check made at 1d20+80. DC = 109.
2) _Superb dispelling_ variant: _dispel_ (+19), 1-action (+20), 20-ft radius sphere (+10), increase dispel check by +60 (+60). Area dispel check made at 1d20+70. DC = 109.
3) _Disjunction ward_: _ward_ (+14), 9th-level (+16), +40 OCL (+40), permanent (x5), 10 mins (-20), 100 days (-200), 2000 XP (-20). Permanent immunity to _disjunction_, +40 on opposed CL check to dispel. DC = 110.
4) _Reflect assault_: _reflect_ (+27), 20 attacks (+60), +1000% duration (+20). Reflect first 20 ranged or melee attacks on attacker. DC = 107.
5) _Death blossom_: _slay_ (+25), Quickened (+28), +9 creatures (+72), 20d6 backlash (-20). Kill 10 creatures of 80HD or less within 300 ft. (Fort DC 40 negates). DC = 110.
6) _Chthonic summons_: _summon_ (+14), 1-action (+20), increase CR by +30 (+60 DC), +1000% duration (+20), 400 XP (-4). Summons a chthonic balor for 11 mins. DC = 110.
7) _Wind of dominion_: _energy (weather)_ (+25), _compel_ (+19), _fortify_ (+17), +150% area (+6), permanent (x5), 10 mins (-20), cabal (4 x 8th, 10 x 6th, 18 x 4th; -198), 700 XP (-7). Creatures within 5 miles affected by permanent _suggestion_ (Will DC 40). DC = 110.
8) _Flesh eaters_: _animate dead_ (+23), ghast (-6), +80 HD (+80). Creates 25 ghasts. DC = 109.
9) _Death aura_: _energy_ (+19), _slay_ (+25), Quickened (+28), +2d4 negative levels (+8), +100% area (+4), +10 DC (+20). Creatures within 20 ft. suffer 4d4 negative levels per round (Fort half, DC 50). 20 hours. DC = 103.
10) _Dreamscape_ variant: Quickened. DC = 57.



Tricked Out:

_Reflect assault, disjunction ward, mind blank_ and _mage armor_ are 'on'; with 3 rounds of prep add _stoneskin, haste, fly, greater invisibility, expeditious retreat, true seeing_ using Divine Metamagic to Quicken low-level spells.

Extreme Social – use _limited wish_ to duplicate _glibness_ and add _serene visage_. Bluff score increases to +97.


----------



## Bloodcookie

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Extreme Social – use _limited wish_ to duplicate _glibness_ and add _serene visage_. Bluff score increases to +97.




"No, Eadric, my friend... the cult of Cheshne just wants to enter Wyre to construct a grand basilica to lord Oronthon!"


----------



## sithramir

That's just nice. The group is all around ECL of 28-30 now right? This guy just seems waay beyond them so i'm hoping they don't actually find him anytime soon?

Wind of Dominion is the type of spell I like except way too high of a DC for what I was looking for. Not bad when you have a nice spellcraft boosting item though.

Question: His artifact allows the use of Vision. Does this cost him xp to use? I know it matters little since he's an NPC at this point but assuming the group actually came upon it I wondered. I'm guessing no since it's an artifact. 

So tactics against this guy are a mind blank and death ward and anything non-epic that he has is practically negated.

However, I notice what seems to be a lareg issue to me. You have several Divine Metamagic feats but didn't bother taking one Extra Turning feat. He only has 22 uses and to use any of these and to use them it costs several uses each. ALSO doesn't he need to actually take the feat to use it? It seems he should maybe have one or two of those but all those feats end up wasted. I really think that needs another look and thought on unless he's already been played. I mean if he quickened two or 3 spells then he's uses all his daily rebuke attempts. However, I don't think he can even do so now without having taken the feat. I think you need to remove all but one of those feats (or two) and then take the actual metamagic feats and maybe sneak in an Extra Turn Feat. JUST my opinion but I think there's an issue there.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sithramir: the text of Divine Metamagic doesn't say you have to have the feat.  You can have Divine Metamagic (Extend) without having the Extend feat.

It's kinda funny when a non-cleric can be criticized for "only" having 22 uses of Rebuke Undead.   Although I can see where you are coming from; DM will burn through those 22 uses awfully quickly.  But it's like criticizing a character for "only" having 600 hp.  Or saying an item is too cheap at "only" 2 million gp. It just seems funny to me. Such are the peculiarities of epic play.

I really need to invest in a MM3, I think.


----------



## Justin

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> "No, Eadric, my friend... the cult of Cheshne just wants to enter Wyre to construct a grand basilica to lord Oronthon!"




I've got five words for you: *The Left Eye of Palamabron*.


----------



## sithramir

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Sithramir: the text of Divine Metamagic doesn't say you have to have the feat.  You can have Divine Metamagic (Extend) without having the Extend feat.
> 
> It's kinda funny when a non-cleric can be criticized for "only" having 22 uses of Rebuke Undead.   Although I can see where you are coming from; DM will burn through those 22 uses awfully quickly.  But it's like criticizing a character for "only" having 600 hp.  Or saying an item is too cheap at "only" 2 million gp. It just seems funny to me. Such are the peculiarities of epic play.
> 
> I really need to invest in a MM3, I think.




Yes 22 uses seems a lot until you think about the fact that one Quicken spell using Divine Metamagic costs 1 Turn Attempt + 4 Turns for the Quicken (unless he's got lowered epic metamagic feats which he doesn't in this case). So that's 5 turn attempts which comes out to 4 quickened spells and he's out. Removing the Divine Metamagic (Twin Spell) and changing it to just Quicken Spell could be more useful OR if he took the bonus turn attempts he'd get 4 more to a total of 26. This would allow him a whole other quickened spell. Or maybe he removed extend and kept Twin, etc.

I get that you would use the Divine Metamagics to allow as much immediate flexibility as possible but it's really limited to the number of uses. It's one battle and he's out and all he did was quicken a few spells. Taking quicken spell and using it with slots for the lower level spells would be more useful than havine 4 of those feats. He could then use his turns to empower or twin other spells (or quicken more spells later). Maybe I shouldn't be in Min/Max mode but I think taking just Extend Spell or Quicken spell could potentially be more benefitial to the character without any huge loss. 

I suppose I need to hear Sep's opinion of why he chose them to get it. It may be a reason i'm not thinking. And I don't have my books while on vacation but I SWEAR they errata'd or had a change that said you need to have the metamagic feat to take Divine Metamagic. I actually recall it saying something like "You cannot take this feat without having first taken the metamagic feat as a prerequisite". If not then I'd, personally, require it since the INTENT is to allow a cleric to spontaneously boost his spells using turn attempts for free. Why should he be able to do this without any real "knowledge" of how to quicken a spell?

Can he spontaneously cast an empowered cure spell without having empower spell? I suppose if he can then this feat works in a similar fashion. Either way MY kick-a$$ necromantic sorcerous Rakhasha would have slightly different feats so NYAH NYAh or something like that


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sithramir, you're right!



			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> Do you need to have the specific metamagic feat you
> wish to apply to a spell to use the Divine Metamagic feat?
> For example, to quicken a spell with Divine Metamagic do
> you need to have the Quicken Spell feat?
> Yes. This was clarified by the official errata to Complete
> Divine published in September, 2004, (new text underlined):
> “When you take this feat, choose a metamagic feat that you
> have. This feat applies only to that metamagic feat.” You can
> find all official errata at <www.wizards.com/dnd>.




This should take that silly rakshasa down a notch!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Wow! Can it be that Divine Metamagic isn't in fact broken? That's a shame.

I don't tend to pay attention to errata to optional supplements. I'll switch out DM (Extend) and DM (Twin) for Empower and Quicken respectively. I let sorcerers Quicken spells without penalty anyway.

Don't worry, they'll never know


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sep, double check those feats.  I think Extend/Empower may have gotten swapped.

It looks to me like our heroes have dealt with a demon prince only to be faced with 11 entities of comparable power.  Scary stuff!


----------



## sithramir

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Wow! Can it be that Divine Metamagic isn't in fact broken? That's a shame.
> 
> I don't tend to pay attention to errata to optional supplements. I'll switch out DM (Extend) and DM (Twin) for Empower and Quicken respectively. I let sorcerers Quicken spells without penalty anyway.
> 
> Don't worry, they'll never know




Two things:

1) I just realized you're using Divine Metamagic for a sorcerer.  I suppose you're assuming you can use this on arcane spells?

The feat reads:
DIVINE METAMAGIC [DIVINE]
You can channel energy into some of your *divine* spells to make them more powerful.

Now the actual Benefit just says you can apply this to spells that you know but the first sentence description does state that it's divine spells. I suppose you can rule it doesn't have to be divine spells but I think it loses the intent of the feat since it does state Divine spells at the beginning.

I'd hate to somehow knock down you're Rakhasha any further.

2) How do you rule for quickening of spells with Sorcerer's? Unearthed Arcane has  a variant rule where you can quicken spells equal to 3 + your int modifier per day and you don't get a familiar. We use this variant but how do you do it? I think just allowing them to consistently do it even taking the modified level is too powerful. Has this worked well in your game or what do you do different?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

sithramir said:
			
		

> Two things:




Sith, I appreciate the input, but this isn't the rules forum, and I've never claimed to run a strict, by-the-book campaign. I could go back and pick a million holes in character and monster stats that have appeared in this thread, but honestly, life's too short. 

As for sorcerers - I just let them quicken spells. Never had a problem. There again, all the sorcerers are NPCs.   

Game design is one thing - I think a high degree of rigour is desirable. But when I play? Never - I'm much sloppier. I play for fun. Most NPCs are sets of scrawled notes which are half-finished until I post them here.


----------



## Lela

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Sep, double check those feats.  I think Extend/Empower may have gotten swapped.




Looks like it is to me.  Still, I'll just re upload when he decides what he wants.

Speaking of which, check attachment.  I know the picture doesn't quite match but it's what you can get off d20srd.org.


----------



## Cheiromancer

From a rules perspective, sithramir is again correct.

_Originally posted by the Complete Divine errata_


> *Page 80: Divine Metamagic feat*
> The boldface text needs to be added to the Benefit
> paragraph of the feat description:
> When you take this feat, choose a metamagic feat that
> you have. This feat applies only to that metamagic feat.
> As a free action, you can take the energy from turning
> or rebuking undead and use it to apply a metamagic feat
> to divine spells that you know. . . .



However in the case of an Ak'Chazar Rakshasa, who have innate sorcerous ability *and* the ability to rebuke undead, I think a feat that allows them to synergize these abilities would be more than appropriate.

After all, that's really the point of Divine Metamagic; a cleric casts spells and turns/rebukes undead; why not have a feat that allows those two abilities to synergize?  A multiclass character draws on different sources of power, and so there is no particular reason for the two abilities to work together.  But if there were a class that combines turn/rebuke undead with arcane spellcasting, I think there should be a version of DM for them.

So technically it isn't Divine Metamagic that Temenun uses, but "Ak'Chazar Metamagic" - which works just like Divine Metamagic, except that an Ak'Chazar rakshasa can use it to boost his sorcerer spells. 

The bit about sorcerers and metamagic is kinda dumb in the case of Quicken; I think the effect of Quicken should trump the increased casting time.  But I still can't remember the difference between one full round and one round casting time, so I'm hardly an authority.  Still, I think it is an eminently sensible house rule.

Temenun raises other questions for me, though:

Should it be a goal for our Epic Magic project that these characters (and particularly their epic spells) should exist at roughly the same level of power?  I'm been very reluctant to allow items that boost one's ability to cast epic spells (virtual skill ranks or whatever), but I don't think Temenun would be the same without his artifacts.

Mind you, I'd nerf the _disjunction_/_holy word_ combo, too, so the relative challenge would probably remain about the same.

What LA do you use for DvR0?  Those divine immunities are pretty sweet- indeed, essential to epic play.  I'm not quite happy with the ideas we've floated for slotless items of _mind blank_, _death ward_, and whatever it is that protects against ability damage/drain.

[edit] Nice pdf!    The skulls and stuff suggest a necromantic focus very well.  The only discrepancy would be that Temenun would have a white tiger head, right?  And be a bit skinnier.


----------



## Lela

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> [edit] Nice pdf!




Thanks!  I figured I was making it for myself.  Might as well use the attach feature.


----------



## sithramir

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Sith, I appreciate the input, but this isn't the rules forum, and I've never claimed to run a strict, by-the-book campaign. I could go back and pick a million holes in character and monster stats that have appeared in this thread, but honestly, life's too short.
> 
> As for sorcerers - I just let them quicken spells. Never had a problem. There again, all the sorcerers are NPCs.
> 
> Game design is one thing - I think a high degree of rigour is desirable. But when I play? Never - I'm much sloppier. I play for fun. Most NPCs are sets of scrawled notes which are half-finished until I post them here.




Sep,

   Please do not take offense as I meant none. Nor do I want to try to find every little rules mishap. I believe, similar to you, that it's the idea of making a concept and I truly appreciate everything you do.

To be honest, as I haven't played Epic play in several years, I kind of look to you as the true expert and assume you've already thought of everything so I bring these up as questions to compare for reference. I just assumed you've used the feats before so had thought about it. Apologies if it came off bad. I actually made a character that did something similar using the Argent Dillitante and realized my mistake later to my dismay.



Chei,
   I tried to split the DvR0 into a several level split once and it came out between 3 and 4 levels but it's hard to say in reality. It gives a lot of nice benefits that may not be a huge power jump and a few other that can be huge depending on the character. Can't beat getting max HP's.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

sithramir said:
			
		

> Sep, Please do not take offense as I meant none.




None taken   And I don't mean to come across as overly sensitive. It's hard to switch back and forth between SH/game mode and Epic Magic/design mode - where rules precision really *is* appreciated. I've kind of avoided the Dog Soul threads for the last couple of weeks because I haven't been using that part of my brain   



			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> What LA do you use for DvR0?




I've used +2 or +3CR (depending how I eyeball it); LA is harder - I guess +4 would be fair. But it depends on how it synergizes with other abilities. In some cases, very well. I've allowed the use of templates very freely (instead of character progression by level) in order to confer 'kewl powerz' and to help distinguish character identity. We last played back in the summer (the SH is still 18 months behind). Spoiler: 

Eadric currently possesses a 'compound template' for want of a better term - i.e. Saint + Half-Celestial + DvR0: I'd peg that at +9 or +10 total.

Ortwine at DvR 1 is hardest to gauge and I'm inclined to say +10 at least - for a long time she only had 1 portfolio and 1 domain, no remote sensing or godly realm: effectively DvR 0.75 or so   But very effective. At-will abilities from the Trickery domain opened my eyes to just how powerful demigods can be in a player's hands. 

Spellwarped + Pseudonatural I'd place at +6 or more. Really, the CA Pseudonatural template is trivial. Spellwarped is frickin awesome, though. Spell Absorption which scales with level is _staggeringly_ powerful.

It's been a juggling act to keep the characters at approximately the same power level in epic play. The escalation is good, though - and necessary, given the opposition. There was definitely a big accellerando when the DvRs started appearing.


----------



## Lela

The DM in one of my games is considering giving us a Divine Rank at some point.  We're currently level 13--and I officially have no idea about the DR--but after looking through it, it seems like I could munchkin the crap out of it.  I doubt he'd be thrilled at the idea of LA + 4, let alone what you'd find at DR 1.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Lela said:
			
		

> e DM in one of my games is considering giving us a Divine Rank at some point. We're currently level 13--and I officially have no idea about the DR--but after looking through it, it seems like I could munchkin the crap out of it.



Well, be sure to get the trickery domain.  At will _polymorph any object_ and _time stop_!  The only thing that compares is Luck's _miracle_.  And remote sensing is very useful; you get to know when any kind of skullduggery is going on.

Of course my advice to the DM would be to *not* allow you these domains.


----------



## Justin

Sepulchrave,

What does _Green_ translate to in game terms? Is it just something ineffable or perhaps a template? And are you ever going to post Nehael's stats? I'm curious to see what became of her. Is she still around in the campaign?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Lela

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Well, be sure to get the trickery domain.  At will _polymorph any object_ and _time stop_!  The only thing that compares is Luck's _miracle_.  And remote sensing is very useful; you get to know when any kind of skullduggery is going on.
> 
> Of course my advice to the DM would be to *not* allow you these domains.




Well, quite.  I can't imagine the Rogue walking around _Time Stop_ing at will.  At least they can't combine the TS and _Polymorph_.  Still, just setting up for a Sneak Attack and constantly being _Invisible_ (another Trickery).

Though my character would wind up with War as a domain.  Not nearly as good as Luck but considering my other option is Law (and the bad guys aren't known for chaos), I'm good.  Still, I'll probably talk him out of it.  Especially the part where I'd get _Blade Barrier_ at will. . .


----------



## Thanael

Samnell said:
			
		

> Sep, I've meant to ask. Is Nwm's ascetic-ness a homebrew somethingorother? (Template?) I can't seem to find it anywhere in my books. Or is it meant as just a description of his having the Vow of Poverty?




The ascetic template is from the Book of Exalted Deeds iirc.


----------



## Lela

dyx said:
			
		

> The ascetic template is from the Book of Exalted Deeds iirc.




Part of Vow of Poverty.  No stuff.  Cool abilities.  BoED.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, quite.  I can't imagine the Rogue walking around _Time Stop_ing at will.  At least they can't combine the TS and _Polymorph_.  Still, just setting up for a Sneak Attack and constantly being _Invisible_ (another Trickery).
> 
> Though my character would wind up with War as a domain.  Not nearly as good as Luck but considering my other option is Law (and the bad guys aren't known for chaos), I'm good.  Still, I'll probably talk him out of it.  Especially the part where I'd get _Blade Barrier_ at will. . .



Bladebarrier at will is no worry at all, the dmg is really really low for epic levels from a certain point, let alone with divinity being an issue since its capped. 

As for the rest, if you've for nothing better to throw around as a divine being then bladebarriers or hitting harder with something you're doing something wrong .

Things like timestop are an issue cause they effectively scale with your power. Aka you can do your insane epicky stuff inside of its timespan. Things that scale can obviously turn out to be an issue, or things normally ment to be limited by certain things that find their leashes removed.


----------



## Lela

Well, he'd probably give it to us at more like 15th level, so it'd be much more effective.  Still, if he gave it at higher levels I'm not sure the Domain part would help out a 25th level Fighter.  _Righteous Might_, being from Strength, is about the only thing I really see as useful in my limited options (Law, War, Strength, maybe Protection).  Unless someone has suggestions.

Eadric would probably run into the same thing.  While he'd have Sun and Good as additional options, I'm not sure it would have much affect on him.  He can already do most of what's in those.  Like Sep said, it's hard to give a set number to the LA.  It depends on the character.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, he'd probably give it to us at more like 15th level, so it'd be much more effective.  Still, if he gave it at higher levels I'm not sure the Domain part would help out a 25th level Fighter.  _Righteous Might_, being from Strength, is about the only thing I really see as useful in my limited options (Law, War, Strength, maybe Protection).  Unless someone has suggestions.
> 
> Eadric would probably run into the same thing.  While he'd have Sun and Good as additional options, I'm not sure it would have much affect on him.  He can already do most of what's in those.  Like Sep said, it's hard to give a set number to the LA.  It depends on the character.



Yup, the powers are best considered in a case by case basis. As for the rest, the powers are in 99% of the time probably totally not interesting compared to the immunities you gain which is where its at, at epic level play .


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sep-

Could you describe Temenun's appearance a little more?  An iron coronet- anything special about it?  What does the Token of Chesne look like?  What does he wear?  He's basically a skinny rakshasa with the head of white tiger, right?


----------



## tleilaxu

sep-

i'm curious how you handle the epic progression of vow of poverty abilities.


----------



## Knightfall

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *CHTHONIC DEMONS*
> 
> ‘Chthonic’ is a template that can be added to any demon of at least 6 Hit Dice and 16 charisma.



Sep,

I have a question about this template. Specifically, have you updated it to v.3.5? I'm mainly curious about what its v.3.5 DR should be. (I was thinking DR 15 or 20/magic and epic.)

Plus, it says it can be added to any demon of 6 HD or more, yet the Challenge Rating line gives CR adjustment for only 12 HD or more. Also, do you have any suggestions for modifying this template for use with other chaotic and/or evil outsiders?

I think a chthonic slaad would be interesting.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Gwarok

*He ain't that tough *

Ok, looking over Tenumen he seems almost doable.  Most of his spells and abilities are either mind affecting, Death Based, and horrid wiltings up the wazzoo.    All of which our heroes can ward against, which leaves his 3/day Epic spells.   Granted, he can summon a Cthonic Balor with each one, but overall I think our guys can take him.    If anyone can figure out a plan to deal with a Cthonic Balor or 3 its Mostin!

P.S. - If they can somehow get that Token of Cheshne away from him he can't even do that!


----------



## IcyCool

Gwarok said:
			
		

> If anyone can figure out a plan to deal with a Cthonic Balor or 3 its Mostin!




Psuedonatural Solars (with tentacles instead of those horrible feathered wings)?


----------



## Gwarok

*Hell yea*



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Psuedonatural Solars (with tentacles instead of those horrible feathered wings)?




Lol, now yer talkin!


----------



## Quartz

I wonder if Eadric's going to be taking levels in Divine Emissary?


----------



## Quartz

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> the SH is still 18 months behind



Ooh! Do I sense another mega-cool update in the works?


----------



## Salthorae

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> 4) _Reflect assault_: _reflect_ (+27), 20 attacks (+60), +1000% duration (+20). Reflect first 20 ranged or melee attacks on attacker. DC = 107.




I don't know... If I were him I'd have used my resources to put my AC into the stratosphere rather than reflect only the first 20 melee attacks. It looks like you're using the basic ELH epic Spell casting for this spell...

for a SpellCraft DC=110 he could get a +47 armor bonus (+47+51 (in stats)= AC: 98), I'm sure that it would be tough for even Eadric to hit that AC...

_Epic Mage Armor (modified) _: _Armor_ (+14), +43 to AC bonus (+96). Armor bonus of +47. Duration 24 hrs. DC= 110.


----------



## Gwarok

*Ainhorr?*

Yanno looking over the stats I'm curious.  Even though Eadric is a total badass, it really seems that Ainhorr should have mopped the floor with him.    Was there a Devastating Crit in there that our favorite Balor flubbed his save on perhaps?


----------



## grodog

Gwarok said:
			
		

> Yanno looking over the stats I'm curious.  Even though Eadric is a total badass, it really seems that Ainhorr should have mopped the floor with him.    Was there a Devastating Crit in there that our favorite Balor flubbed his save on perhaps?




IIRC, his weapon was sundered, and Eadric's player got at least one if not two crits on Ainhorr (one for the sunder, one on the demon?).  I could be mixing up my Type VI demon battles, though---there have been a few


----------



## Lela

grodog said:
			
		

> IIRC, his weapon was sundered, and Eadric's player got at least one if not two crits on Ainhorr (one for the sunder, one on the demon?).  I could be mixing up my Type VI demon battles, though---there have been a few




There was a misplaced footnote on that fight.  The footnote said the crit was on the sword (which is impossible) but Sep later said it was actually on Ainhorr.  Holy Sword + Smite + Crit.  Something like that.  Ainhorr hurt.  A lot.


----------



## Gwarok

*Actually...*

I was refering to The Incident in Afqithan where Ainhorr was slain and heedless fell into the hands of our heroes.


----------



## grodog

Ah, sorry for mixing up my balrogs (and, *BUMP*)


----------



## grodog

*** BUMP ***

Where's Horatio when you need him?


----------



## Knightfall

Gwarok said:
			
		

> I was refering to The Incident in *Afqithan* where Ainhorr was slain and heedless fell into the hands of our heroes.



Speaking of *Afqithan*...

Does anyone know, has Sep has every detailed Afqithan in D&D terms? Planar traits, locales, and the like? And if it is D&D canon already, what source would it be from? Is it suppose to be a layer of the Abyss, or something else entirely?

I want to add the plane to my own campaign.

Any help wouls be appreciated.

KF72


----------



## Bloodcookie

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Speaking of *Afqithan*...
> 
> Does anyone know, has Sep has every detailed Afqithan in D&D terms? Planar traits, locales, and the like? And if it is D&D canon already, what source would it be from? Is it suppose to be a layer of the Abyss, or something else entirely?
> 
> I want to add the plane to my own campaign.
> 
> Any help wouls be appreciated.
> 
> KF72




I'm almost certain it's Sep's own creation. I'm not sure of the technical details, but (without looking) I believe that it's a demiplane bordering Faerie and the plane of Shadow. It was "colonized" by Graz'zt in the distant past.


----------



## Knightfall

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain it's Sep's own creation. I'm not sure of the technical details, but (without looking) I believe that it's a demiplane bordering Faerie and the plane of Shadow. It was "colonized" by Graz'zt in the distant past.



Hmm, thanks for the info Bloodcookie. While my cosmology doesn't have a plane of shadow, it does have something similiar.


----------



## grodog

Update in the main thread:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3761864#post3761864


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I eyeballed Gihaahia's CR at 54, but who knows really? She gets her DvR as a bonus to the DCs of all SLAs; the DC to resist her SDAs is 10 +HD/2 +Cha +DvR.

*Gihaahia, the Enforcer*  (DvR9; "Three Times Thrice Magnified")

*Gihaahia.* Female advanced infernal; CR 54; large outsider (evil, extraplanar, lawful ); HD 50d8+450; hp 850; Init +15; Spd 80ft.,fly 240ft. (perfect); AC 73 (+7 Dex, -1 Size, +9 Divine, +34 natural, +14 Deflection), touch 39, flatfooted 66; Base Atk +50; Grp +79; Atk +76 melee (4d6+16 plus 1 vile, claw); Full Atk: +76 melee (4d6+16 plus 1 vile, 2 claws), +74 melee (4d8+8 plus 1 vile, bite), +74 melee (2d6+8 plus 1 vile, 2 wings), +74 melee (4d8+8 plus 1 vile, tail slam); SA Improved grab, spell-like abilities, spell suck, summon fiend ; SQ abomination traits, damage reduction 20/good and epic, divine traits, fast healing 15, learned spell immunity, regeneration 15, salient divine abilities, spell resistance 84; SV Fort +45 Ref +43 Will +44; AL LE; Str 43 Dex 25 Con 28 Int 22 Wis 26 Cha 38.
*Skills and Feats:* Bluff +62, Concentration +71, Diplomacy +79, Disguise +62 (+66 acting), Escape Artist +69, Hide +56, Jump +65, Knowledge (arcana) +66, Knowledge (the planes) +68, Knowledge (religion) +55, Listen +57, Move Silently +56, Search +55, Sense Motive +70, Spellcraft +70, Spot +70; Alertness, Blinding Speed, Cleave, Corrupt Spell-Like Ability, Dark Speech, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_blasphemy_), Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_symbol_), Power Attack, Sunder, Superior Initiative, Tenacious Magic (_improved invisibiity_), Vile Natural Attack, Violate Spell-Like Ability (_meteor swarm_), Weapon Focus (claw).

*Abomination/DivineTraits:* Gihaahia is immune to polymorphing, petrification, or any form-altering attack; she is not subject to energy drain, ability drain, or ability damage; she is immune to mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), acid, cold electricity, death effects, disease, disintegration, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, _imprisonment_ and _banishment_. She has fire resistance 20. Gihaahia resists detection, and is treated as if affected by a _nondetection_ spell (caster level 50th). She has the spell-like ability to use _true seeing_ at will; she is not subject to death from massive damage, and has the blindsight extraordinary ability to 500 ft. Gihaahia understands, speaks and reads all languages, including nonverbal languages. She can speak directly to any being within 9 miles of herself. She is immortal.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If Gihaahia hits with a claw, it deals normal damage and she may attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. She can use this ability on size Large and smaller creatures. Gihaahia has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use her claw to hold her opponent. Each successful grapple check she makes during successive rounds automatically deals standard claw, in addition to automatic spell suck damage. 

*Learned Spell Immunity (Su):* If Gihaahia is affected by a spell cast by a particular spellcaster, she thereafter becomes completely immune to that spell when cast by the same spellcaster. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Gihaahia takes normal damage from good-aligned epic weapons and from spells with the [good] descriptor. 

*Divine Aura (Ex):* Gihaahia can emanate an aura with a radius of up to 900 ft; Will DC 58 resists. This is a mind-affecting effect. Gihaahia is immune to the auras of deities with less than 10 divine ranks.

*Domains:* Law, Knowledge, Magic, Protection 

*Salient Divine Abilities:* 

• _*Alter Reality:*_ Gihaahia can replicate any spell of 9th-level or lower (caster level 41st, where appropriate). Use of this ability costs 5000 xp, and is drawn against Gihaahia's weekly 30,000xp cushion.
• _*Alter Size:*_ As a free action, Gihaahia can assume any size from fine to colossal.
• _*Antimagic Transcendence* (Unique SLA):_ Gihaahia may choose to ignore any antimagic effects; as a free action, she can automatically negate any antimagic effect within the limit of her vision
• _*Divine Blast:*_ 17/day; 23d12. Gihaahia's Divine Blast has a range of 9 miles. There is no saving throw, and resistances are ineffective against the ability. Gihaahia's Divine Blast automatically destroys a wall of force or any prismatic effect. and strikes a target behind it 
• _*Divine Recall (Spellcasting):*_ Gihaahia knows the circumstances surrounding every spell ever cast
• _*Extra Domain:*_ Knowledge
• *Frightful Presence:* If Gihaahia sneers (a free action), foes within 30 ft. of her become shaken. Creatures who are attacked by Gihaahia become panicked. Will DC 58 resists.
• *Increased Spell Resistance (x2):* Gihaahia's spell resistance increases by +40
• *Lay Curse:* Will DC 58 resists; mortals receive no save
• *Mass Divine Blast:* 23d12 in a 900-ft. cone or a 450-ft radius sphere or up to 45 targets no two of which can be more than 9 miles apart. Each use is drawn against Gihaahia's Divine Blast SDA.

*Senses:* Gihaahia can see, hear, touch and smell at a distance of 9 miles. As a standard action, she can perceive anything within 9 miles of sites and Objects associated with the claviger, or any location where her name or its name was spoken within the last hour. She can extend her senses to up to 5 locations at once. She can block the sensing power of deities with up to 9 Divine Ranks for 9 hours.

*Spell Suck (Su):* If Gihaahia bites an enemy, it loses one of its highest level prepared spells or unused spell slots. The victim chooses the prepared spell to lose. If the victim has no prepared spells or unused spell slots (either because it has exhausted its spellcasting for the day or because the victim is not a spellcaster), the bite instead drains 2 points of the victim’s Intelligence. 

*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _animate dead, antimagic field, blasphemy_ (DC 40), _blur, calm emotions_ (DC 35), _charm monste_r (DC 37), _clairaudience/clairvoyance, create greater undead, deeper darkness, desecrate, detect chaos, detect good, detect law, detect magic, detect secret doors, detect thoughts_ (DC 35), _dictum_ (DC 40), _dispel chaos_ (DC 38), _discern location, divination, fear_ (DC 34), _find the path, fireball_ (DC 36), _foresight, greater dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 1000 pounds only), _hold monster_ (DC 37), _identify, imbue with spell ability, improved invisibility, legend lore, mage's disjunction, magic aura, magic circle against chaos, magic circle against good, major image_ (DC 36), _mind blank, order's wrath_ (DC 37), _plane shift, prismatic sphere_ (DC 42), _produce flame, protection from chaos, protection from energy, protection from spells, polymorph _(self only, no limit on duration), _pyrotechnics_ (DC 35), _read magic, repulsion, sanctuary, scrying, shield of law_ (DC 41), _shield other, spell immunity, spell resistance, spell turning, suggestion _(DC 36), _summon monster IX_ (lawful creatures only), _symbol _(any, Save DC varies), _telekinesis_ (DC 38), _true seeing, unholy aura _(DC 41), _unholy blight_ (DC 37), _unhallow_, and _wall of fire_; 1/day – _firestorm_ (DC 41), _damnation_ (DC 58), _implosion_ (DC 42), and _meteor swarm_ (DC 42). Caster level 41st. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Summon Fiend (Su):* Gihaahia can summon 4 pit fiends per day.

*Colossal Size:* These changes are in effect when Gihaahia assumes colossal size: Str 67, Dex 23, Con 40; Init +14; AC 77, touch 31; Grp +103; hp 1150; Atk +81 (12d6+28, claw; Full Atk +81 (12d6+28, 2 claws) and +79 melee (12d8+14, bite) and +79 melee (6d6+14, 2 wings) and +79 melee (12d8+14, tail slam); Concentration +76, Jump +77, Escape Artist +67, Hide +55, Move Silently +55


----------



## Quartz

Ouch! A very nasty beastie. But shouldn't she be LN rather than LE, despite her origin? And thus her Unholy / Vile abilities changed to Axiomatic.

And why is her caster level 41? Shouldn't it be 50? Or even 59 (adding her Divine Rank)?


----------



## Bloodcookie

Quartz said:
			
		

> Ouch! A very nasty beastie. But shouldn't she be LN rather than LE, despite her origin? And thus her Unholy / Vile abilities changed to Axiomatic.




I would think not: She's still inherently evil, just being coerced into serving a LN entity (the Claviger).


----------



## The Forsaken One

Oeee shiny .

*pets the beasty*


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Kind of random and lacking context: Visuit's horse, Narh (Visuit is a warrior godling in the Cheshnite camp). Narh is an example of template insanity: Paragon + Warbeast + Monster of Legend + Quasi-Deity. Switched out spell-like paragon _greater dispel magic_ for Tireless (Ex) ability and gave Augmented Critical as the Monster of Legend special attack. 

When spurred, his speed is 400-ft – a full-round gallop will take him 2000 ft. at 227 miles per hour. _Hasted_, his speed increases to almost 250 mph – four times as fast as a _wind walker_ – and he can clear jumps of over 200 ft. 

*Narh*

*Heavy Warhorse* (Paragon, Warbeast, Monster of Legend, Quasi-Deity)

*Size/Type:* N Large Outsider (Augmented Animal, Native)
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+85+60 (185hp)
*Initiative:* +16
*Speed:* 390 ft. 
*Armor Class:* 61 (-1 size, +7 deflection, +12 Dex, +12 insight, +12 luck, +9 natural); touch 52, flat-footed 49
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+25
*Attack:* Hoof +45 melee (1d8+48/18-20x3)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +45 melee (1d8+48/18-20x3) and bite +45 melee (1d8+24/18-20x3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Augmented critical, DR 10/epic, fast healing 20, greater damage, immunities (ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, fear, mind-affecting effects, poison, transmutation), low-light vision, resistances (fire 10, cold 10),  scent, SR 50, tireless
*Saves:* Fort +38, Ref +29, Will +28
*Abilities:* Str 46, Dex 34, Con 45, Int 19, Wis 32, Cha 25
*Skills:* Balance +38, Escape Artist +30, Jump +186, Listen +30, Spot +30, Tumble +32
*Feats:* Epic Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Multiattack, Run
*Challenge Rating:* 25

*Immortal:* Narh does not need to eat, sleep or breathe. He does not age.

*Spell-like Abilities:* 3/day – haste, see invisibility. Caster level 15th.

*Tireless (Ex):* Narh is immune to the effects of fatigue and exhaustion. He does not incur any penalties or suffer damage when spurred.

Narh's natural weapons are considered epic for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction.


----------



## Sheyd

Now THAT is one serious piece of horse flesh!   Template insanity is always fun!  Great work!


----------



## Knightfall

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Narh is an example of template insanity: Paragon + Warbeast + Monster of Legend + Quasi-Deity.



There's a Quasi-deity template? 

What reference is that from?


----------



## Samnell

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> There's a Quasi-deity template?
> 
> What reference is that from?




I'm pretty sure Sep means Divine Rank 0.


----------



## Knightfall

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Sep means Divine Rank 0.



Okay


----------



## Quartz

At DR 0, don't your hit points become maximised?


----------



## Samnell

Quartz said:
			
		

> At DR 0, don't your hit points become maximised?




Yes.


----------



## ceratitis

gods just imagine the griffin who eats this kind of horse....

sep, as all others i'm in awe of your wonderful story hour and would love to buy the books when you publish. got a tiny question for you- what every happened to nufrut the magic jared merilith shomei had on her when she died? or to her rod and braclet for that matter...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Re: Gihaahia



			
				Quartz said:
			
		

> And why is her caster level 41? Shouldn't it be 50? Or even 59 (adding her Divine Rank)?



Her CL was originally 32. Add +9 from divine ranks.



			
				ceratitis said:
			
		

> got a tiny question for you- what every happened to nufrut the magic jared merilith shomei had on her when she died? or to her rod and braclet for that matter...



Shomei's gear was dragged her off to Hell with her.


Next: Eadric's crony. Tahl's original 3.0 stats were high – the equivalent of maybe 50-point buy. He's also got a +5 inherent bonus to his Wis and Cha. 

Tahl is formidable in defense – high AC, sweeping immunities etc. Multiple templates again.



*Tahl the Incorruptible* 

*Male human cleric 5/church inquisitor 10 *(saint, half-celestial, quasi-deity); ECL 25; Medium outsider (augmented humanoid; native); HD 15d8+75; hp 195; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; AC 46 (+12 armour, +10 deflection, +1 Dex, +10 insight, +1 natural); touch 33, flat-footed 45; Base Atk +10; Grp +15; Atk +18 melee (2d6+10/19-20, _+3 holy flaming greatsword_) or +19 melee (1d8+11, _+4 holy fiendbane banishing scourge_); Full Atk +18/+12 melee (2d6+10/19-20, _+3 holy flaming greatsword_) or +19/+14 melee (1d8+11, _+4 holy fiendbane banishing scourge_); SA Daylight, holy power, holy touch, smite evil, spells, spell-like abilities; SQ DR 10/epic and evil, discern lies, fast healing 7, immortal, immunities (acid, charms, cold, compulsions, electricity, disease, polymorph, possession, energy drain, ability damage, ability drain, mind-affecting spells and petrification); fire resistance 10, learn the truth, low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., +4 racial bonus on Fort saves against poison, protective aura, resistances, tongues, spells, spell-like abilities, SR 32; AL LG; SV Fort +12 Ref +7 Will +23; Str 20, Dex 17, Con 20, Int 16, Wis 30, Cha 30.

*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +23, Diplomacy +20, Knowledge (arcana) +17, Knowledge (religion) +19, Ride +13, Spellcraft +23, Spot +24; Exotic Weapon Proficiency (scourge), Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Iron Will, Power Attack, Divine Might, Divine Spell Power

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _bless, guidance, detect evil, resistance, virtue_; 3/day – _discern lies_ (DC26), _protection from evil, holy aura_ (DC 30); 1/day – _aid, cure serious wounds, dispel evil_ (DC 27), _hallow, holy word_ (DC 29), _holy smite_ (DC 26), _mass charm monster_ (DC 30), _neutralize poison, remove disease_. 

*Attacks:* Any weapon which Tahl wields or natural attack that he makes are considered good aligned and epic for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction. He deals +1d6 points of holy damage to evil creatures and +1d8 points of holy damage to undead or evil outsiders.

*Daylight (Su):* Tahl can use a daylight effect (as the spell) at will.

*Pierce Illusion (Su):* Whenever Tahl sees an illusion or disguise spell of any sort, he immediately makes a Will saving throw to see through it. Tahl need not interact with or touch the illusion: visual contact is enough to give the Will save.

*Pierce Disguise (Ex):* Tahl gains a +4 competence bonus on all Spot checks made to see through a disgiuse.

*Force Shapechange (Su):* Tahl can make a melee touch attack to force a creature into its natural form. He makes a caster level check in order to achieve this, and gains a +4 to the check from the inquisition domain.

*Learn the Truth (Su):* Three times per day, Tahl can touch a creature who has lied to him and force it to tell the truth. The creature must make a Will saving throw (DC 32) or speak the true version of a lie that it had uttered to him. 

*Protective Aura (Su):* As a free action, Tahl can surround himself with a nimbus of light with a radius of 20 feet. This acts as a double-strength _magic circle against evil_ and a_ lesser globe of invulnerability_ as cast by a 15th-level cleric.

*Smite Evil (Su):* Once per day, Tahl can make a normal melee attack to deal +15 points of damage against an evil foe.

*Tongues (Su):* Tahl can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a tongues spell as cast by a 14th-level cleric. This ability is always active.

*Turn Undead:* (13/day) As Cleric 5. 

*Spells Prepared* (6/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/1+1 per day; caster level 15th, Save DC 22+ spell level): 5th – _disrupting weapon, inquisition, plane shift, righteous might, righteous wrath of the faithful, scrying, dispel evil_*;  6th – _banishment, dispel greater magic, forbiddance, heal, wind walk, quest_*; 7th – _fortunate fate, heaven's trumpet, phoenix fire, mass restoration, dictum_*; 8th – _last judgement, holy aura_*

*Equipment:* _The Right Eye of Palamabron, +4 full plate armor, +3 flaming holy greatsword, +4 holy fiendbane banishing scourge_


----------



## Greybar

Excellent - so nice to see NPCs on the good side at high power levels as well.

Somehow I keep expecting a manifestation of the Green to pop up, with some being of like CR50+ and just say "That's it, you're all OUTTA HERE."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Wow Sep awsome stuff, great to see all this. That mount is just crazy cool ;o. Would make a great piece of artwork to depict that with its rider .

Just great to see more of this comming, stays the best story I've ever read.


----------



## Cheiromancer

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Wow Sep awsome stuff, great to see all this. That mount is just crazy cool ;o. Would make a great piece of artwork to depict that with its rider .




I've been known to commission artwork occasionally, but artists need a description, not just a stat-block.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Ghom (CR 60 to 65)*

Ghom, Mostin's "tutor," for want of a better word. Ghom is just Ghom, but mechanically, it's based upon an illithid elder brain with 20 additional sorcerer levels + pseudonatural template + spellwarped + DvR0. Naughtily constructed with the divine array, with racial and inherent bonuses added. Ghom was made for fun, as an exercise in absurdity.

Ghom doesn't have gear, per se, but I've assumed it has permanent 'accretions' (which take up no space) which convey abilities similar to those offered by the predicted gear value of a 60th-level PC (70.6 million gp). 

Ghom's 'accretions' don't function in an _antimagic field_, and are subject to being dispelled or disjoined like magic items: treat their effective caster level as 60 for this purpose. They grant the following bonuses, which are figured into Ghom's stat-block:

• A +20 enhancement bonus to each ability score (48Mgp).
• A +100 competence bonus to Spellcraft and Knowledge (arcana) checks (20Mgp)
• A +10 resistance bonus to all saving throws (2Mgp)

Ghom also has 'veils' – long-duration epic buff spells – of which, one or more will likely be running in the unlucky event of encountering the entity as a wandering monster. Otherwise, its epic spell suite is focused mainly around dealing with other powerful pseudonatural elder horrors: Ghom's 1st through 9th-level spells are essentially irrelevant in this regard, as only custom epic spells – loaded with spell penetration factors – can hope to pierce the SR of pseudonaturals.

Ghom doesn't have an alignment, and alignment-based effects do not affect it. It is enigmatic. According to Mostin, Ghom 'dwells beyond the Middle Region.' What the Middle Region is, is not clear. 

Ghom's appearance is so horrific and insane, that I can't even begin to describe it.



*Ghom, Pseudonatural Spellwarped Elder Brain Sorcerer 20*; Large Outsider (Augmented, Extraplanar, Quasi-Deity); HD 26d8+1040 plus 20d4+800; hp 2128; Init +35; Speed 160ft.; AC 102 (-1 Size, +29 deflection, +27 Dex, +37 natural; touch 65, flat-footed 75); Base Atk +29; Grp +81; Atk tentacle +77 melee (2d8+33) or tendril +77 melee (1d6+33); Full Atk 11 tentacles +77 melee (2d8+33) and 4 tendrils (1d6+33); SA Extraction, improved grab, mind blast, psionics, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities, spells; SQ Blindsight 240ft., constant insight, DR 15/adamantine and epic, immunities (ability drain, ability damage, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, transmutations), regeneration 10, resistances (electricity and acid 60; fire, cold and sonic 10), spell absorption, SR 230, telepathic awareness; SV Fort +71 Ref +55 Will +69; Str 77 Dex 64 Con 91 Int 92 Wis 75 Cha 69

*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Epic Reflexes, Epic Skill Focus (Knowledge: arcana), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Spell Penetration, Eschew Components, Greater Spell Penetration, Ignore Material Components, Improved Initiative, Magical Aptitude, Skill Focus (Knowledge: arcana), Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Penetration, Superior Initiative

*Skills:* Bluff +78, Concentration +89, Diplomacy +90, Disguise +84, Intimidate +78 +84 acting), Knowledge (arcana) +205, Knowledge (history) +90, Knowledge (the planes) +90, Listen +83, Sense Motive +81, Spellcraft +211, Spot +83, Survival +81 (+83 tracking, +87 on other planes). Ghom may have ranks in Craft or Profession, but the focus of that work would hold no meaning for a sane mind. Most other skills 24 ranks + relevant modifiers.

Ghom's natural attacks are considered epic weapons for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction.

*Improved Grab (Tentacle):* If Ghom hits an opponent smaller than it with a tentacle, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once Ghom has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes with its tentacle attacks during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, Ghom regains 10 lost hit points.

*Improved Grab (Tendril):* To use this ability, Ghom must hit a creature of size small to Gargantuan. If it gets a hold, it sinks its tendril into the opponent's head and can try to extract in the next round. The opponent can escape with a single grapple or Escape Artist check, but Ghom receives a +2 circumstance bonus due to deep attachment. 

*Extract (Ex):* If Ghom begins its turn with a tendril attached to an opponent and makes a successful grapple check, it automatically extracts its opponent's brain, instantly killing that creature. This power is ineffective against constructs, oozes, elementals, plants and undead. 

*Mind Blast (Sp):* Every 1d4 rounds, Ghom can use a mind blast in a 60-ft. cone. Anyone caught in the blast must make a Will save (DC 62) or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.

*Alternate Form (Su):* As a standard action, Ghom can assume a form which is even more hideous to behold. His abilities are unchanged, but opponents receive a –1 morale penalty to their attack rolls against him.

*Regeneration:* Ghom takes normal damage from sonic and acid-based attacks.

*Spell Absorption (Su):* Spells which target Ghom and fail to overcome its spell resistance either grant Ghom 5 temporary hit points per level of the failed spell, or an increase in speed equal to 5x the failed spell level, at Ghom's discretion. The effects last 1 minute.

*Telepathic Awareness:* Ghom detects all minds within 350 ft. which are not shielded by a _mind blank_ or similar effect. Within this range, Ghom can communicate with any creature which has a language.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _astral projection, blur, charm monster_ (DC 43), _detect thoughts_ (DC 41), _dimension door, dominate monster_ (DC 48), _mass suggestion_ (DC 45), _plane shift_ (DC 46), _shield, unhallow_

*Spells* (6/13/12/12/12/12/11/11/11/11 per day; caster level 40th; Save DC 39+ spell level):  7th – _banishment, sequester, vision_; 8th – _discern location, mind blank, moment of prescience_; 9th – _implosion, mage's disjunction, wish_ 


*Epic Spells:* 

Many. Ghom has a 30,000XP reservoir. Outside of the Far Realm, where time is a relevant concept, Ghom's reservoir can be assumed to be replenished every week and he can use 4 epic spells per day.

*Slay Pseudonatural* (Spellcraft DC 217): [_Slay_ (+25), quickened (+28), still (+2), silent (+2), +200 spell penetration (+400); +20 Save DC (+40), 80d6 backlash (-80), burn 20000XP (-200)].
• A target creature of Ghom's choice with up to 80HD within 300 ft. dies. Ghom makes the caster level check to penetrate SR at +246. Fort negates (DC 69). Generally effective against pseudonaturals of 50HD or less, any _death ward_ needs to be dispelled or disjoined before this spell can be used.

*Obscene Ego* (Spellcraft DC 220): [_Fortify_ (+17), quickened (+28), still (+2), silent (+2), +99 Cha (+198); Burn 2700XP.
• Ghom's enhancement bonus to Charisma rises to +100, increasing its Charisma score to 149. Add +40 to the listed save DCs of all of its spells, and +40 to all of its listed Charisma-based skill checks. _Obscene Ego_ lasts for 20 hours. Ghom has analogues for each of its other ability scores.

*Oceanic Mind* (Spellcraft DC 221): _Contact_ (+23). _Ward_ (+14), emulate _detect thoughts_ (+17), 20-ft. radius (+2), +1900% (+76), effective against _mind blank_ (+14), +40 Save DC (+80), quickened (+28), silent (+2), still (+2); Burn 5700XP.
• As a swift action, Ghom is instantly aware of all of the thoughts and motivations of all creatures within a 400-ft. radius: each is entitled to a Will save (DC 89) to deny Ghom access to their thoughts, but spell resistance is ineffective. _Oceanic Mind_ ignores _mind blank_ effects; epic protections incorporating the _conceal_ or _delude_ seed are entitled to an opposed caster level check. The _Oceanic Mind_ persists for 20 minutes.

*Boundary Reaffirmation* (Spellcraft DC 221): _Banish_ (+27); 1 action (+20), +36HD (+18), +200 spell penetration (+400), +8 Save DC (+16); 80d6 backlash (-80), -20,000XP 
• Groaning incomprehensibly and motioning with his tentacles, Ghom can banish any creature with 50 or fewer hit dice to another plane, or to another of the shifting layers of the Far Realm. Creatures are entitled to a Will saving throw to negate (DC 57); Ghom makes a spell penetration check at +246.


Ghom hints at the idea of a set of immensely powerful pseudonatural spellcasters, who must necessarily vie through intermediaries. The cost of assaulting one another directly with magic would be too high: spell penetration factors would require huge investments of XP and backlash to offset.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Horrid Servitor of Ghom*

*N Gargantuan Outsider (Augmented, Extraplanar)*

*Hit Dice:* 36d8+792 (1080hp)
*Initiative:* +27
*Speed:* 220ft. in any medium
*Armor Class:* 64 (-8 size, +19 Dex, +1 Dodge, +42 natural; touch 21, flat-footed 44)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +24/+100
*Attack:* Tentacle +73 melee (4d8+40/19-20x2)
*Full Attack:* 19 tentacles +73 melee (4d8+40/19-20x2)
*Space/Reach:* 20ft./15ft. (30ft. with tentacle)
*Special Attacks:* Constrict, improved grab, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Constant insight, DR 15/epic, haste, immunities (transmutations and mind-affecting effects), jet, resistances (acid and electricity 50, sonic 10), spell absorption, SR 180. 
*Saves:* Fort +47 Ref +42 Will +27
*Abilities:* Str 91 Dex 48 Con 55 Int 7 Wis 23 Cha 6
*Skills:* Concentration +51, Listen +45, Jump +151, Sense Motive +45, Spot +45, Survival +45
*Feats:* Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Devastating Critical (tentacle), Dire Charge, Epic Will, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (tentacle), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_dimension door_), Overwhelming Critical (tentacle), Power Attack, Superior Initiative, Weapon Focus (tentacle)
*Challenge Rating:* 38

This enormous writhing alien mass moves with unearthly speed and strength. It dominates the battlefield through judicious use of quickened _dimension door_, bursts of speed, and its Dire Charge feat. 

Many horrid servitors are in constant attendance upon Ghom; others are deployed for unknown purposes.

*Devastating Critical:* A creature who suffers a critical hit from a horrid servitor of Ghom's tentacle attack must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 68) or die.

*Frightful Presence: (Ex)* As a free action, a horrid servitor of Ghom can inspire fear in creatures of fewer than 36 hit dice or levels. Creatures within 20 ft. must make a Will saving throw (DC 34) or become shaken for as long as they remain within range. The saving throw is Wisdom-based.

*Haste (Su):* A horrid servitor of Ghom is under a constant _haste_ effect.

*Improved Grab:* If a horrid servitor of Ghom hits an opponent smaller than it with a tentacle, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Constrict/Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once a horrid servitor of Ghom has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes with its tentacle attacks during subsequent rounds deals an additional 4d8+40 points of damage and permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, the mighty servitor of Ghom regains 10 lost hit points.

*Jet (Ex):* As a full-round action, a horrid servitor of Ghom can jet backwards at a speed of 700 ft. It must move in a straight line, but does not provoke attacks of opportunity when jetting.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will: blur, dimension door, shield, unhallow



Ghom's meat shields. Based on giant squid advanced to 36HD + monster of legend + spellwarped + pseudonatural templates. Elite array w/ inherent bonuses to Str, Dex and Con. Extra tweaks: given the ability to move in any medium; frightful presence ability is adjusted by Wisdom, not Charisma; expanded skill list. CR nudged upwards.


----------



## Sheyd

Great Googly Moogly!  I may have to roll a sanity check just READING these entries!   
Again Great Work!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Twenty-Limbed Attendant*

*N Large Outsider (Augmented, Extraplanar)*

*Hit Dice:* 21d8+252 (420hp)
*Initiative:* +15
*Speed:* 10ft.; fly 60 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 56 (-1 size, +7 Dex, +40 natural; touch 16, flat-footed 49)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +15/+69
*Attack:* Tentacle +44 melee (2d8+15)
*Full Attack:* 20 tentacles +44 melee (2d8+15)
*Space/Reach:* 10ft./10ft. (15ft. with tentacle)
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, paralysis, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Blindsight 60 ft., constant insight, darkvision 90 ft., DR 15/epic, immunities (electricity and paralysis), resistance to acid 40, SR 105. 
*Saves:* Fort +19 Ref +16 Will +24
*Abilities:* Str 40 Dex 24 Con 34 Int 19 Wis 34 Cha 18
*Skills:* Hide +31, Listen +44, Knowledge (any 1) +17, Move Silently +35, Sense Motive +24, Spot +44
*Feats:* Ability Focus (paralysis), Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_blur_), Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_dimension door_), Stealthy, Superior Initiative
*Challenge Rating:* 23

Twenty-limbed attendants are roughly spherical masses of tentacles which silently float near Ghom. They perform sundry minor tasks, as their Intelligence permits. 

*Improved Grab:* If a twenty-limbed attendant hits an opponent smaller than it with a tentacle, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Paralysis:* Creatures struck by a twenty-limbed attendant must make a Fortitude save (DC 34) or be paralyzed for 4 rounds.

*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once a twenty-limbed attendant has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes with its tentacle attacks during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, the twenty-limbed attendant regains 10 lost hit points.

*Tentacle Regeneration (Ex):* Foes can attack a twenty-limbed attendant's tentacles as if they were weapons using a sunder attempt. Each tentacle has 10 hit points. Lost tentacles regrow in a day.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will: _blur, dimension door, shield, unhallow_


Notes: 15HD Grell + pseudonatural + multiheaded. Elite array, with +5 inherent bonuses to Int, Wis and Cha. CR feels on the light side – maybe 25 would be closer.


----------



## Quartz

Yum! I'm surprised you didn't apply the Paragon template to Ghom.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

The Vampire. I was pretty free and easy with DvR0 at this point - most powerful immortals posessed it, even if their immortality came from a different source. Sibud was a nightmare to figure out; I'm sure there are still errors in his stat block.

I was never sure about the _remote annihilation_ spell - mechanically, it's based on _soul dominion_, but it might be too much. Oh well.


*Sibud*

*Male Ur-Human Vampire Cleric 4/Sorcerer 4/True Necromancer 14/Hierophant 5*; CR 35; Medium undead (augmented, extraplanar, quasi-deity); HD 27d12; hp 324; Init +11; Spd 60 ft., fly 120 ft. (perfect); AC 50 (+10 armor, +14 deflection, +7 Dex, +9 natural); touch 41, flat-footed 43; Base Atk +15; Grp +42; Atk +30 melee (1d6+15 plus energy drain, slam); Full Atk +30 melee (1d6+15 plus energy drain, slam); SA Blood drain touch, domain power (death touch), _dominate_, create spawn, spells, spell-like abilities, energy drain; SQ Archaic lineage, DR 10/epic and silver, fast healing 5, immortal, immunities (death effects, disease, _polymorph_, possession, _energy drain_, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue or exhaustion, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, petrification, poison, sleep, stunning); not subject to critical hits or nonlethal damage; major desecration, necromantic prowess, rebuke undead, resistance to fire 10 cold 10 and electricity 10; darkvision 60 ft., spells, spell-like abilities, spell power, SR 32, turn resistance +4, vampire weaknesses; AL CE; SV Fort +15 Ref +16 Will +31; Str 41, Dex 24, Con -, Int 30, Wis 30, Cha 38. 

*Skills:* Bluff +48, Concentration +26, Diplomacy +52, Hide +26, Knowledge (arcana) +36 (+66 necromancy), Knowledge (nobility) +36, Knowledge (the planes) +36, Knowledge (religion) +36, Move Silently +26, Search +44, Sense Motive +44, Spellcraft +44 (+74 necromancy), Spot +46.

*Feats:* Ability Focus (_dominate_), Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Divine Spell Power, Dodge, Empower Spell, Epic Spellcasting, Extra Turning, Great Fortitude, Greater Spell Focus (Necromancy), Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Spell Capacity (11th), Lightning Reflexes, Practiced Spellcaster, Quicken Spell, Spell Focus (Necromancy), Spell Penetration. 

*Blast Infidel (Su):* Any spell with a description that involves channeling or inflicting negative energy cast by Sibud on a creature of Lawful Good alignment works as if under the effect of the Maximize Spell feat (without using a higher level slot).

*Blood Drain (Ex):* Sibud can suck blood from a living victim with his fangs by making a successful grapple check. If he pins his foe, he drains blood, dealing 2d4 points of Constitution drain each round that the pin is maintained, On each successful attack, Sibud gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Create Spawn (Su):* A humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by Sibud's energy drain returns as a vampire spawn 1d4 days after burial. If a victim is slain by his blood drain attack, it returns as a vampire spawn if it possesses less than 5HD; if it possesses 5HD or more, it returns as a full vampire.

*Dominate (Su):* As a standard action, Sibud can dominate an opponent by looking into his or her eyes as the dominate person spell (Will save DC 39 resists). Caster level 12th.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures struck by Sibud's slam attack gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed, Sibud gains 5 temporary hit points. Sibud can use his slam attack once per round.

*Major Desecration (Su):* Sibud radiates an aura equivalent to a _desecrate_ spell in a 140–ft. radius.

*Necromantic Prowess:* Sibud gains a +4 modifier to his effective caster level when casting spells from the Necromancy school. 

*Archaic Lineage (Ex):* Sibud issues from an ancient strain of highly aggressive predatory vampires. His abilities are modified from the standard vampire template:

• Sibud loses the following abilities: alternate form, children of the night, gaseous form and spider climb.

• Sibud's racial bonus to Strength increases from +6 to +16

• Sibud gains a Flight speed of 60 ft. (perfect). This is a supernatural ability.

• Sibud receives Improved Grapple and Ability Focus (dominate) as aditional bonus feats, and gains a +8 racial bonus to grapple checks. 

• Spot is always considered a class skill for Sibud

• Sibud's blood drain attack deals 2d4 (instead of 1d4) points of Constitution drain.

• Sibud may use greater invisibility at will as a spell-like ability (Caster Level 10th)

• The CR adjustment of the template increases to +5

*Rebuke/Command Undead (20/day):* Sibud rebukes undead as an 22nd-level cleric. 

*Spell Power:* Sibud gains a +3 modifier to his caster level for determining all level-dependent variables and for caster level checks.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _greater invisibility_; 2/day – _create undead, create greater undead_; 1/day – _circle of death_ (DC 32), _contagion_ (DC 30), _creeping doom, energy drain_ (DC 35), _horrid wilting_ (DC 34), _wail of the banshee_ (DC 35). Caster level 27th (necromantic effects 33rd). 

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* 5th – _charnel fire_ (DC 29), _plane shift_ (DC 25), _revivify, spell resistance, true seeing, slay living_ (D) DC 29); 6th – _banishment_ (DC 26), _greater dispel magic, harm_ (DC 30), _forbiddance_ (DC 26), _mass make manifest, wind walk, create undead_ (D); 7th – _blasphemy_ (DC 27), _greater consumptive field_ (DC 31),  _greater scrying_ (DC 31), _control weather,  destruction_ (D) (DC 31); 8th – _antimagic field, discern location, create greater undead_ (D); 9th – _gate, empowered wretched blight_ (DC 31), _energy drain_ (D); 10th –  _quickened antilife shell, quickened empowered enervation_;11th – _empowered energy drain, quickened blasphemy_ (DC 27). Caster level 29th (Necromantic effects 35th). Save DC 20+ spell level (Necromantic effects 24+ spell level).

*Sorcerer Spells Known (6/10/10/9/9/9/9/8/7/5 per day):* 5th – _magic jar_ (DC 33), _permanency, summon undead V_; 6th – _chain lightning_ (DC 30), _greater dispel magic, revive undead_; 7th – _avasculate_ (DC 35), _greater teleport, limited wish_; 8th – _blackfire_ (DC 36), _polar ray_; 9th – _greater dragon ally_. Caster Level 24th (Necromantic effects 30th). Save DC 24+ spell level (Necromantic effects 28+ spell level) 

*Epic Spells (3/day):* Sibud has around thirty epic spells in his repertoire. 

*Equipment:* _+10 bracers of epic armor, talisman of necromantic power_.

_Talisman of Necromatic Power (Major Artifact):_ This age-worn, plain black disc grants a +6 enhancement bonus to the Wisdom and Charisma of any undead spellcaster. Furthermore, it grants a +2 profane bonus to all caster level checks and save DCs of spells and spell-like abilities from the necromancy school which the wearer uses. Finally, it grants a +30 competence bonus to all Spellcraft and Knowledge (arcana) checks involving the necromancy school.


*Epic Spells:*

_*Penetrating Death*_ (Spellcraft DC 84): [_Slay_ (+25), _Ward_ (+14); 1 action (+20), nullify _death ward_ (+6), +10 spell penetration (+20), +12 Save DC (+24). 10d6 backlash, 1500 XP.]
• Necromancy [Death]. Target creature of up to 80HD within 300 ft. must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 50) or die. _Death ward_ is ineffective against _penetrating death_. If the target possesses SR, Sibud gains a +10 bonus on his caster level check to overcome it.

*Inevitable Charisma Buff* (Spellcraft DC 54): [_Fortify_ (+17); increase bonus by +19 (+38), burn 100XP]
• Sibud's enhancement bonus to Charisma increases to +20, Add +7 to all Charisma-based skill checks and the DCs of all sorcerer spells, spell-like abilities, and Charisma-based supernatural abilities. 1 minute casting time, 20-hr. duration.

*Disintegration Ward* (Spellcraft DC 54): [_Ward_ (+14); 1 action (+20), nullify _disintegrate_ (+10), nullify _implosion_ (+16), 600XP]
• The Fortitude-targeting effects of _disintegrate_ and _implosion_ are ineffective against Sibud. 24-hr. duration.

*Storm of Blood* (Spellcraft DC 84): [_Contact_ (+ 23), _Energy (weather)_ (+25), _Reveal_ (+19), _Slay_ (+25), _Ward_ (DC+14), +900% radius (+36), nullify _control weather_ (+12), change to Con damage (ad hoc +20); ritual (-90)]
• Necromancy effect. Sibud designates a 20-mile radius area which can be at any range, but must be on the same plane. The _storm of blood_ begins as an eerie breeze, and takes 10 minutes to manifest. Thereafter, each round for 20 minutes, all living creatures within the area must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 38) or suffer 1 point of Constitution damage as their tissues burst and their blood is carried away by the wind. _Control weather_ is ineffective against countering the effects of the storm. 1 minute casting time. Cabal (-90; 6 x 8th-level slots).

*Messages of the Bhitis* (Spellcraft DC 54): [_Foresee_ (+23); quickened (+28), still (+2), silent (+2), questions posed as free actions with no Concentration check (ad hoc +10), guaranteed veracity (ad hoc +20); 6d6 backlash per round (-6), burn 2500 XP (-25)]
• Once per round for 10 rounds, as a free action on his turn, Sibud may pose a question as if using _contact other plane_. Doing so requires no concentration, and the chthonic deities whom Sibud contacts always respond with 100% veracity. Sibud can use this spell only once every five weeks.

*Remote Annihilation* (Spellcraft DC 84): [_Contact_ (+23), _Destroy_ (+25), _Ward_ (+14), _Reveal_ (+19), _Slay_ (+25); nullify _mind blank_ (+14), nullify _nondetection_ (+6), nullify _protection from evil_ (+2), nullify _death ward_ (+6), interplanar (+8), +10 Save DC (+20), +10 spell penetration (+20); extended casting (-22), ritual (-40), burn 3600XP (-36)] 
• Necromancy [Death]. In a ritual which runs from midnight to midnight, Sibud invokes a spell which obliterates an opponent (up to 80HD) at any distance, even across planar boundaries. The targeted creature must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 48) or die instantly at the conclusion of the spell, its remains destroyed as if disintegrated; if the save is successful, the target instead suffers 13d6+20 points of damage. Sibud makes his caster level check to overcome a target's SR with a +10 bonus.
_Protection from Evil_, _nondetection_ and _mind blank_ do not halt the successful targeting of the _remote annihilation_, nor does _death ward_ prevent it; targets otherwise immune to death effects are unaffected by it. Epic spells developed with the _conceal_ seed, or developed with the _ward_ seed keyed to _destroy_ or _slay_ may be entitled to an opposed caster level. Cabal (-40; 1 x 8th-level, 5 x 3rd-level slots).



50-point build; +5 inherent to all stats. Modified vampire + 3x evolved undead + quasi-deity.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Fascinating stuff, Sep!  

What are the stats for Ur-human?


----------



## Bloodcookie

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Fascinating stuff, Sep!
> 
> What are the stats for Ur-human?




Well, they probably get Knowledge(architecture and engineering) as an automatic class skill; gotta maintain the ziggurat, after all...


----------



## tleilaxu

i'm guessing it has the some connotation as ur-priest

IE an ur-human is an apostate human, now the antithesis of what a human is? of course, i remember reading that this nasty is from a previous reality, so it could be similar to a melnibonian, as far as its relation to humanity.


----------



## Samnell

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> IE an ur-human is an apostate human, now the antithesis of what a human is? of course, i remember reading that this nasty is from a previous reality, so it could be similar to a melnibonian, as far as its relation to humanity.




The ur- prefix, when used in English, generally denotes the original version. Its use for the PrC from the Book of Vile Darkness is an interesting touch in Monte's part.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I've been known to commission artwork occasionally, but artists need a description, not just a stat-block.



I expect an appearance sooner or later .


----------



## The Forsaken One

Holy smokes at some of those critters, if Mostin has the ability to gate or summon some of those Pseudonaturals, even if it's the survitor types, armageddon loses all of its christianity attached prefix.


----------



## Palskane

I would still love to see a write-up on the _Perfected_ template if it hasn't been posted anywhere.


----------



## grodog

Great monsters and NPCs, Sep.  Thanks for sharing.  

Have we learned about Shomei being dragged into Hell already?  I must have forgotten from one of the more-recent updates if so


----------



## Moleculo

I have a question about the nature of the campaign Sep. It seems that from the presented realities, the far realms, the green, oronthian reality and so on. It seems the the nature of the universe in which your campaign exists is a cosmic soup where different extremely powerful beings have asserted their own realities. Since Oronthon's ability to shape reality is presumably not infinite, how would he fair versus these creatures like Ghom? Have you bothered to stat Oronthon at all, or would the exercise be meaningless? I mean Ghom would slurp most of the currently designed deities' and demon lords' brains like a mild minestrone.  

Also, have you thought of writing a book on the Far Realms? I know that everyone wants you to write something professionally, but demons and devils have been covered so many times. I haven't seen much material on the alien far realms. You've done the best job I have seen of making a plausible, alien reality, and I'd love to see that implied "pantheon" of alien quasi-deities. You could always do the patronage thing ala Wolfgang Bauer.


----------



## Samnell

grodog said:
			
		

> Have we learned about Shomei being dragged into Hell already?  I must have forgotten from one of the more-recent updates if so




Shomei died in the confrontation in Afiqhtan, which I think took place in late 2002. That's about where Sep hit writers' block, though I don't think the story hour caught up for a year or so. I'm pretty sure we haven't heard anything about her fate beyond this except that she was indeed in Hell.


----------



## grodog

I thought she came back from that death, having had a taste of Hell, so to speak, and that's what prompted her discussions with Tramst/Oronthon about her destiny.  

Or, am I conflating the two deaths???


----------



## Cheiromancer

grodog said:
			
		

> I thought she came back from that death, having had a taste of Hell, so to speak, and that's what prompted her discussions with Tramst/Oronthon about her destiny.
> 
> Or, am I conflating the two deaths???




You are conflating the two deaths.  She was reincarnated by Nwm, but used illusion to restore her old appearance.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Tholhaluk* 

A long-standing adversary. Uses Pants's arcanoloth, but with sorcerer replacing wizard casting; sorcerer class levels are associated. 

Tholhaluk is a CR28 + elite array + inherent bonuses + gear value (1,000,000gp) – he's  a CR30+. All skills considered Class skills, and recalculated SR based on HD+11. 

By this point, I'd pretty much assumed that _all_ epic spellcasters would have a gizmo which gave a bonus to their Spellcraft checks – talisman, soul object etc. Many would have made their own, and Craft Wondrous Item / Ring would be pretty common amongst epic casters. Ringmaking and wearing became Tholhaluk's thing – he's got four sub-epic rings which subsume all of the standard stat buffs in addition to a slew of other special powers.

Redundancy between innate immunity to mind-affecting effects, _nondetection_ item ability and _mind blank_ as a known spell is intentional – infallibile proof against magical location alone is worth the spell, from Tholhaluk's perspective; against keyed epic spells, multiple redundancies are always useful. _Limited wish_ and _shades_ give great spellcasting versatility.



*ARCANALOTH SORCERER 10*
NE Medium Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Yugoloth)

*Hit Dice:* 15d8+161 plus 10d4+110 (363 hp)
*Initiative:* +18
*Speed:* 60 ft. (6 squares), fly 90 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 42 (+5 deflection, +12 Dex, +1 Dodge, +14 natural), touch 28, flat-footed 29
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +20/+26
*Attack:* Claw +33 melee (1d6+6 plus poison) or +33 ranged touch
*Full Attack:* 3 claws +33 melee (1d6+6 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Poison, spells, spell-like abilities, summon yugoloths
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/good and silver, evasion, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 2, _freedom of movement_, immunity to acid and poison, item mastery, _nondetection_, partial immunity to spells, resistance to cold 10 and electricity 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 36, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing
*Saves:* Fort +30, Ref +29, Will +33
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 35, Con 33, Int 40, Wis 37, Cha 40
*Skills:* Appraise +43, Bluff +43, Concentration +39, Decipher Script +43, Diplomacy +55, Disguise +43 (+47 acting), Escape Artist +40, Forgery +43, Gather Information +47, Hide +40, Listen +41, Knowledge (arcana) +43, Knowledge (history) +43, Knowledge (the planes) +43, Knowledge (religion) +43, Move Silently +40, Sense Motive +41, Search +43, Spellcraft +77, Spot +41
*Feats:* Additional Item Space (ring), Craft Ring, Epic Spellcasting, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (enchantment), Greater Spell Focus (enchantment), Quicken Spell-Like Ability (greater teleport), Weapon Finesse
*Challenge Rating:* 30

Tholhaluk is a major player in the daemonic arena, and deals with all but the most influential demon princes and archdevils from a position of strength and confidence. The greatest magnates, he courts carefully with calculated deference.

From his fortress in the blasted no-man's land between Hell and the Abyss, Tholhaluk commands legions of daemonic mercenaries through an intricate network of spiteful vassals who pledge reluctant allegiance to the arcanaloth. Uprisings and outright rebellions are a constant threat, and Xerulko is usually at war with one or more of his subordinates. Tholhaluk is acutely paranoid, and for good reason – he is loathed and mistrusted by his minions, and the target of numerous diabolic and demonic vendettas. Still, he holds his power tenaciously, and with enormous diplomatic finesse. 


*Combat*
If confronted, the daemon is a formidable enemy. Where possible, Tholhaluk will begin combat with _mage armor, mind blank_ and _detect thoughts_ in place. _Dominate monster_ is a preferred strategy; spellcasters may be targeted with _polar ray_. Tholhaluk will not hesitate to _disjoin_ a threat if he deems it necessary – quickly followed by an epic [death] effect. If threatened, he will use a quickened _greater teleport_ to flee. He may strike again five seconds or five centuries years later – in any case, Tholhaluk doesn't forget a slight.

*Flight (Su):* Tholhaluk can magically fly at a speed of 60 feet with good maneuverability. This is in all other respects similar to a fly spell cast by an 18th level caster. If dispelled, Tholhaluk can resume this effect as free action on its next turn. The _haste_ effect of his ring (see below) increases his flight speed to 90 feet.

*Item Mastery (Ex):* Tholhaluk is a master of magical items and can use any spell completion item as if hehad that spell on his spell list.

*Partial Immunity to Spells (Ex):* Tholhaluk is immune to mind-affecting spells and effects.

*Poison (Ex):* Tholhaluk's claws secrete a dangerous, weakening poison. Anyone struck by his claw attack must make a Fort save (DC 33) or take 1d6 points of Intelligence damage. The initial and secondary damage is the same. The save DC is Constitution based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – darkness, desecrate, detect good, fear (DC 27), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), magic missile, major image (DC 28), polymorph (self only), telekinesis (DC 30), unholy blight (DC 29); 1/day - shapechange. Caster level 18th. The save DCs are Charisma based.

*Spells:* Tholhaluk can cast spells as a 25th-level sorcerer (6/10/10/10/9/9/9/9/8/8; save DC 25+ spell level, enchantments 27+ spell level; caster level 26th). Tholhaluk has a weekly 10,000XP cushion for the purposes of casting spells which have an XP component.

_*Spells Known:*_ 
0 – _acid splash, arcane mark, detect magic, detect poison, light, mage hand, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic_ 
1st – _expeditious retreat, identify, mage armor, true strike_ 
2nd –  _detect thoughts, obscure object, scorching ray, touch of idiocy, web_ 
3rd – _magic circle against good, protection from energy, slow, stinking cloud_ 
4th – _confusion, dimensional anchor, phantasmal killer, wall of fire_
5th – _magic jar, mind fog, mirage arcana, sending_ 
6th – _antimagic field, greater dispel magic, programmed image_ 
7th – _forcecage, limited wish, plane shift_
8th – _demand, mind blank, polar ray_
9th – _dominate monster, mage's disjunction, shades_

Epic - Tholhaluk can cast two epic spells per day.

*Summon Yugoloths (Sp):* Once per day Tholhaluk can attempt to summon 1-2 nycaloths with a 70% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* Tholhaluk has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell (caster level 18th).


*Possessions*
Given enough time, Tholhaluk can procure any nonepic and nonartifact item: assume that it takes Tholhaluk one day for every 10,000gp of value of any item or items with a combined value of up to 200,000gp.


_*Tholhaluk's Four Rings*_

_Indomitability:_ Six diamonds set in an adamantine band. This ring grants a +6 enhancement bonus to the wearer's Wisdom and Constitution, a +5 resistance bonus to all saving throws, and a +5 deflection bonus to AC. (200K; CL 20th).

_Practiced Arcany:_ A single opal set in platinum. This ring grants a +30 competence bonus to Spellcraft checks, adds +1 to the caster level of all arcane spells cast by the wearer, and bestows a +6 enhancement bonus to Intelligence and Charisma. (200K; CL20th).

_Elusiveness:_ Jade and gold. This ring is not considered to occupy a slot; if the wearer also possesses a _hand of glory_, it cannot function simultaneously with _Elusiveness_. It bestows the Evasion special ability, _freedom of movement_ and continual _nondetection_ upon the wearer. (200K; CL 20th).

_Speed of Thought and Action:_ A cluster of sapphires in mithral. The wearer of this ring is under a continual _haste_ effect. He or she gains a +6 enhancement bonus to Dexterity and a +2 insight bonus to Initiative checks. (200K; CL 20th)


----------



## Quartz

Lovely. A small nitpick: Arcanaloths start as Sor 12 (MM2 p204. He's got 10 levels on top for 22 levels total, plus 1 caster level for casting, so shouldn't he be a 22nd level sorceror and cast as a 23rd? Where are the other 2 or 3 levels coming from?

I'm just imagining this guy as an Ultimate Magus. Ouch!


----------



## Cheiromancer

He's using Pants' revised 'loths.


----------



## Erevanden

Greetings Sepulchrave and everyone !!

Sep, I have two small questions, which I keep forgetting to post since last month   

1) What method or template do you use for your quasi-deity creatures...coz' I'm having a very hard time guessing...  
2) This question popped up quite recently and it isn't specificaly mine, but rather another vote for something - the ur-human   

Thanks and I love you storyhour and this thread as well !!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Yeshe is a badass. A slightly tweaked Paladin of Slaughter (aura of despair sits better than debilitating aura), with Favored Soul and Cosmic Descryer. Uber-epic 50-point build, with +5 inherent bonuses. She gets a bonus feat instead of wings. She also gets the widely-hailed-as-broken Cosmopolitan feat; what can I say – a DM's got to do what a DM's got to do.

It was important that the big 3 – Temenun, Sibud and Yeshe – should be approximately equal in power; their primary defenses are rather different: Temenun's SR is very high, Sibud has comprehensive immunities and Yeshe has incredibly robust saving throws.
Temenun's power is barely enough to assure his pre-eminence, and either Yeshe or the Vampire might displace him. The Rakshasa's magical seniority and deific suavity hold things in a fragile balance. 


*Yeshe the Binder*

*Female Human Paladin of Slaughter 4 / Favored Soul 18 / Cosmic Descryer 7*; CR 35; Medium outsider (augmented humanoid; native, quasi-deity); Hit Dice 4d10+28 plus 18d8+126 plus 7d4+49; hp 415; Init +9; Spd 40ft.; AC 36 (+12 deflection, +1 Dex, +13 armor; touch 23, flat-footed 35); Base Atk +20; Atk +34 melee (1d10+18/19-20x3); Full Atk +34/+34/+29/+24/+19 melee (1d10+18/19-20x3); SA Aura of despair, aura of evil, detect good, divine grace, divine health, rebuke undead. smite good 1/day, spells; SQ Cosmic connection (1/day), DR 10/epic and 3/-, enduring _gate_, immunities (ability damage, ability drain, diseases, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, transmutation), naturalization, resistances (acid, sonic, cold and electricity 10; fire 5), SR 32, superior planar summoning.SV Fort +42 Ref +36 Will +44; Str 25 Dex 19 Con 25 Int 26 Wis 35 Cha 34
*Skills:* Bluff +44, Concentration +39, Craft (masonry) +40, Diplomacy +56, Intimidate +48, Knowledge (arcana) +40, Knowledge (nobility) +40, Knowledge (the planes) +40, Knowledge (religion) +40, Sense Motive +44, Spellcraft +74
*Feats: *Augment Summoning, Combat Reflexes, Cosmopolitan (Knowledge: the planes), Energy Resistance (sonic), Epic Spellcasting, Improved Aura of Despair, Improved Initiative, Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration), Greater Spell Penetration, Practised Spellcaster, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Penetration, Weapon Focus (glaive), Weapon Specialization (glaive), Widen Aura of Despair


*Immortal:* Yeshe does not need to eat, breathe or sleep. She does not age. The source of Yeshe's immortality is unknown.

*Naturalization:* Yeshe cannot be _banished_ or otherwise magically expelled from the Plane of Shadow, the Abyss or from Pandemonium. 

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, Yeshe can make a melee attack at +12 against a good creature to deal an additional 4 points of damage.

*Superior Planar Summoning:* Any _summon monster IX_ or _greater planar ally_ spell cast by Yeshe has its HD cap increased by +8 for the purposes of determining a target's eligibility.

*Spells:* (Caster Level 25; 6/9/9/9/9/8/8/8/8/7 per day; Save DC 22+ spell level, conjurations 24+ spell level)

_*1st* – command, detect  good, doom, entropic shield, resurgence, sanctuary _
_*2nd* – enthrall, hold person, undetectable alignment, resist energy, silence, wither limb. 
*3rd* – clutch of Orcus, contagion, cure serious wounds, magic circle against good, speak with dead, wrack
*4th* – castigate, damning darkness, death ward, dimensional anchor, divination, tongues
*5th* – commune, plane shift, righteous might, spell resistance, unhallow, true seeing
*6th* – banishment, forbiddance, greater dispel magic, snare astral traveller, wind walk, word of recall
*7th* – bestow greater curse, blasphemy, greater scrying, imprison soul, wretched blight
*8th* – antimagic field, brain spider, discern location, greater planar ally
*9th* – gate, soul bind, summon monster IX_ 


*Equipment*
_Rod of excellent magic, +6 adamantine keen wounding speed glaive, Yeshe's scarab, armor of Usil, oneiric distillate of Khaajh_

_Yeshe's Scarab_ (Minor Artifact) This: _+30 Spellcraft talisman_ conveys the ability to use _telekinesis_ at will and grants the wearer a +6 enhancement bonus to Intelligence, Charisma and Wisdom. Caster level 30th.

_Armor of Usil_ (Major Artifact): This baroque _+5 adamantine greater fortification full plate armor_ was forged by elder titans. It confers +6 enhancement bonus to Str and Con and a +5 resistance bonus to saving throws

_Oneiric Distillate of Khaajh_ (Major Artifact): The essence of Khaajh – the Shuthite goddess of prophetic dreams who failed to predict her own demise – captured within a shard of Abyssal jet.  The bearer of the distillate may use any of the following spell-like abilities at will: _astral projection, demand, dream, dreamscape, nightmare, sending, telepathic bond, vision_. Caster Level 30th. The bearer's Charisma determines the DC.


*Epic Spells*
Yeshe can cast 3 epic spells per day; she has multiple iterations of stat buffs, various _superb dispellings_ and a wide range of epic summons.


*The Pillars At Khu and Yeshe's Binding Suite*
The Pillars at Khu were destroyed long ago, and even their exact location is debated – presumably Yeshe, having made them, would remember where they were.

I wanted different methodologies to be available for those conjuring powerful extraplanars, and the _summon_ seed wasn't cutting it. Finding an arbitrary non-balance with epic spells is always fun :/ 

Yeshe's method would be through specially constructed circles – _pristine_ areas formed from raw magic – which would then serve as the basis upon which subsequent magic could be worked. Like _verdigris tsunami_, Yeshe's _conjure edifice_ cheats by applying an area factor to the _conjure_ seed; in fact, the whole suite 'cheats' in order to bypass normally prohibitive Spellcraft DCs, and becomes the mechanical basis of a kind of epic goetia which relies on deceit as much as force of will in order to gain compliance from called entities.

Not counting the initial investment of XP for a suitable site, to call and bind a named demon – such as Pazuzu – costs Yeshe over 7000XP, which seems reasonable enough.

*Conjure Edifice* (DC 84): conjure (+21), fortify (+17); change area (20ft. radius) (+2) increase area by 100% (+4), permanent (x5); extend casting to 30 days (--80), burn 5600XP (-56). 

Yeshe evokes thirty slender adamantine pillars in a circle with a diameter of 80ft. – each pillar is around 60 feet high, and each is exquisitely carved in multiple likenesses of ugras as depicted in Cheshnite lore. To succeed at the task, Yeshe must make a DC 40 Craft check. Use of the _fortify_ seed allows the edifice to subsequently receive an additional tied effect from _unhallow_, and to act as a reception site for the _gate shroud_.


*Impressing the Edifice:* the edifice is _unhallowed_, and an inward-focused _magic circle_ and _dimensional anchor_ are tied to it. It now acts as a thaumaturgic diagram. 


*Gate Shroud* (DC 84): _conceal_ (+17), _delude_ (+14), _ward_ (+14); nullify _augury_ (+4), _commune_ (+8), _divination_ (+6), _true seeing_ (+10), and _foresight_ (+16); +20 Save DC (+40), +20 spell penetration (+40); extend casting by 10 mins (-20), use pillar edifice (ad hoc –20), burn 4500XP (-45).

Illusion (figment). This spell prepares an edifice for a subsequent casting of a _gate_ spell; for 200 minutes any _gate_ spell cast at the location of a _gate shroud_ is perceived by the target creature in the most favorable way – unique beings usually under no compulsion to respond to the _gate_ will desire to do so unless they make a Will saving throw (DC52). If the target creature is in possession of the ability to otherwise perceive the true nature of the _gate_'s purpose, or the _gate shroud_ itself through _augury, commune, divination, true seeing_ or _foresight_, that ability is suspended for the duration of the spell.

(Creatures _gated_ into the edifice are confined within it in the same manner as a _planar binding_. This allows a more leisurely casting of the next spell):

*Dominate Ugra* (DC 84): compel (+19), ward (+14); nullify _protection from evil, magic circle against evil_ (+4), and _mind blank_ (+14); +20 Save DC (+40) +20 spell penetration (+40), stricter compulsion (+10); extend casting 10 mins (-20), burn 3700XP (-37).

Compulsion [Mind-Affecting]. Any creature who is the target of this spell is _dominated_ for a period of 20 hours. Creatures protected by _protection from evil, magic circle against evil_ or _mind blank_ have these protections suspended for the purpose of _dominate Ugra_. Creatures receive a saving throw (Will DC 52) to resist the effects of _dominate Ugra_; Yeshe gains a +20 bonus on her caster level check to penetrate a target's SR.


----------



## the Jester

Damn, Sep. 

You're an inspiration to epic dms everywhere.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Just reading stats and descriptions of these guys and gals conjures whole story archs and possible plots to mind.

Inspiration indeed .


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Rimilin of the Skin after his second transcendence. Rimilin was originally envisioned as a Conjuration specialist in 3.0, but I lost his full stats a long time ago. By the time he reappeared, the campaign had updated to 3.5; the loss of two schools didn't fit well, and he became a generalist. I think he's a 38-point build, which is pretty solid. Abilities include a +5 inherent bonus to Int and Cha (from magic), and a +2 inherent bonus to Dex and Con (from the Acolyte of the Skin PrC). Approx level 30 PC wealth (4.3M or so), but inherent bonuses and epic spell costs are set against that figure – something I didn't do with the more powerful Cheshnite epic casters, for better or worse. 

Robust SR coupled with well-honed counterspelling abilities provide good magical protection (Rimilin can counterspell with any spell of the same school and level as an immediate action as long as he's not flat-footed, and turn a targeted effect back on the caster); _Invulnerability Aura_ epic spell grants very high AC (included in the stat block). Rimilin is a tough nut to crack. If seriously threatened, Rimilin will generally retreat via _greater teleport_ and conjure demons to attack his foes, but may use spells or arcane fire if the option is not available. He's pretty versatile: Master Staff feat takes the onus off of having to prepare any binding spells, and arcane fire is handy (no SR or resistances to worry about). His library is smaller than Mostin's, but rather eclectic with several BoEM spells: Rimilin has dweomers which the Alienist would certainly like to get his grubby hands on.




*Rimilin*

*Half Human/Half-Fiend Wizard 10 / Acolyte of the Skin 10 / Archmage 5*; CE Outsider (Augmented Humanoid, Native); CR 29; HD 10d4+30 plus 10d8+30 plus 5d4+15; hp 160; Init +8; Spd 30ft.; AC 57 (+4 Dex, +40 armor, +3 natural; touch 14, flat-footed 53); Base Atk +15; Grp +18; Atk +23 melee (1d6+9, staff of planar might) or +19 ranged (ranged touch, various supernatural powers); Full Atk +23/+18/+13 melee (1d6+9, staff of planar might); SA arcane fire, arcane reach, fiendish glare, glare of the pit, mastery of elements, poison, smite good, spell-like abilities, spells, summon fiend; SQ Darkvision 120 ft., DR 10/good, fiendish symbiosis, immunity to poison, skin adaptation, resistances (acid, cold, electricity and fire 10), SR 35, wear fiend; SV Fort +15 Ref +12 Will +19; Str 16 Dex 18 Con 16 Int 35 Wis 16 Cha 23

*Skills:* Bluff +20, Concentration +51, Craft (alchemy) +40, Decipher Script +40, Diplomacy +20, Intimidate +36, Knowledge (arcana) +40, Knowledge (history) +40, Knowledge (the planes) +40, Knowledge (religion) +40, Listen +33, Search +40, Sense Motive +17, Spellcraft +77, Spot +35, Tumble +14

*Feats:* Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Staff, Epic Spellcasting, Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative, Master Staff, Practiced Spellcaster, Reactive Counterspell, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Focus (Abjuration), Spell Penetration

*Fiendish Glare (Su):* Once per day as a standard action Rimilin can glare at an opponent within 100 ft. and leave them shaken for 10 minutes. Creature must also make a Will saving throw (DC 26) or be stunned for 1 or more rounds. Mind-affecting fear effect.

*Glare of the Pit (Su):* Once per day as a standard action Rimilin can project 2 rays from his eyes with a range of 100 ft. which each do 8d6 points of damage; the rays may be directed at two separate targets. Ranged touch attack.

*Poison (Sp):* Rimilin can use _poison_ twice per day (Fort DC 26). Caster level 8th.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, Rimilin can make a normal melee attack to deal an extra 20 points of damage to good creatures.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 3/day – _darkness, poison_ (DC 20), _unholy aura_ (DC 24); 1/day – _blasphemy_ (DC 23), _contagion_ (DC 20), _desecrate, destruction_ (DC 23), _horrid wilting_ (DC 24), _summon monster IX_ (fiends only), _unhallow, unholy blight_ (DC 20). Caster Level 25th.

*Summon Fiend (Sp):* Once per day, Rimilin can summon a babau demon for 1 hour. Equivalent of a 6th-level spell. Caster level 25th.

*High Arcana:* 


*Arcane Fire (Su):* Rimilin can expend a spell slot to fuel a burst of arcane fire (600ft. range; 11d6+ 1d6/spell level; ranged touch)

*Arcane Reach (Su):* Rimilin can use spells with a range of touch on targets up to 30 ft. away.

*Mastery of Counterspelling:* When Rimilin counterspells a spell, it is turned back on the caster as if affected by a _spell turning_ effect. If the spell cannot be affected by _spell turning_, it is instead merely counterspelled.

*Mastery of Elements:* Rimilin can alter the energy descriptor of a sonic, acid, cold, fire or electricity spell. He chooses the modified energy type when he begins casting.


*Permanent Magical Effects:* Rimilin has the following permanent spells cast on his person – _arcane sight, comprehend languages, detect magic, see invisibility, tongues_.

*Typical Spells Prepared* (4/7/7/7/7/5/6/4/5/4 per day; Caster Level 25th; Save DC 22+ spell level, 23+ spell level for Abjurations and Conjurations): 1st – _disguise self, disdain the divine, expeditious retreat, shield, true strike_ (x2); 2nd – _blindness/deafness, detect thoughts, invisibility, scrytalk, swift fly, web_ (x2); 3rd – _brutal seething surge, displacement, fly, fireball, haste, slow, suggestion_; 4th – _assay spell resistance, dimensional anchor, greater enhance magical flow, orb of fire, polymorph, spell enhancer, wall of fire_; 5th – _baleful polymorph, dominate person, magic jar, reciprocal gyre, scry reverse, sending_; 6th – _alert bebilith, analyze dweomer, antimagic field, chain lightning, greater dispel magic, true seeing_; 7th – _banishment, greater teleport, limited wish, plane shift_; 8th – _binding, discern location, mind blank, moment of prescience, trap the soul_; 9th – _imprisonment, mage's disjunction, meteor swarm, wish_.


*Spellbooks/Spells Known:*

1st – _charm person, comprehend languages, disguise self, disdain the divine, expeditious retreat, grease, shield, true strike, unseen servant, ventriloquism_

2nd – _arcane lock, blindness/deafness, death armor, detect thoughts, fog cloud, hideous laughter, invisibility, locate object, scrytalk, see invisibility, swift fly, touch of idiocy, web_

3rd – _arcane sight, brutal seething surge, curse of the putrid husk, displacement, fey ward, fly, fireball, haste, lightning bolt, magic circle against evil, nondetection, phantom steed, rotting curse of urfestra, sleet storm, slow, suggestion, tongues_

4th – _assay spell resistance, bestow curse, black tentacles, circle of binding, dimensional anchor, fear, fire shield, greater enhance magical flow, orb of fire, phantasmal killer, polymorph, solid fog, spell enhancer, stoneskin, suppress lesser, wall of fire_

5th – _baleful polymorph, call nightmare, contact other plane, dominate person, fabricate, forbidden speech, imprison possessor, mage's private sanctum, magic jar, overland flight, permanency, reciprocal gyre, scry reverse, sending, spiritwall, summon monster V_

6th – _acid  fog, alert bebilith, analyze dweomer, antimagic field, chain lightning, freezing sphere, geas, greater anticipate teleportation, greater dispel magic, planar binding, shadow walk, teleport tracer, transfix, mage's transformation, true seeing_

7th – _banishment, delayed blast fireball, finger of death, forcecage, greater arcane sight, greater scrying, greater teleport, limited wish, magnificent mansion, phase door, plane shift, sequester, synostodweomer, vision_

8th – _binding, chains of antimagic, dimensional lock, discern location, evil weather, flensing, greater planar binding, greater prying eyes, mark of death, mind blank, moment of prescience, screen, trap the soul_. 

9th – _astral projection, doorway to elsewhere, imprisonment, foresight, gate, mage's disjunction, meteor swarm, one step beyond, summon monster IX, wish_


*Equipment*

_+5 evil outsider bane quarterstaff of planar might_ (ivory, shod with untarnished steel, intricate silver inlays); _+30 Spellcraft talisman_ (bronze; a complex geometric device or seal); _piercing ligature of focus; blasting stone_. 

_Piercing Ligature of Focus_
This headband of intellect +6 is a fine chain of bronze links; tiny spikes penetrate the scalp and hold it in place when it is worn. It grants a +20 circumstance bonus to all Spot, Listen and Concentration checks (156K, CL 8th).

_Blasting Stone_
This polished, lens-shaped black sapphire is set in a within a rim of mithral barely thicker than wire. It grants the bearer an additional +6d6 points of damage with arcane fire attacks and spells with the chaotic descriptor which do hit point damage (196K, CL 18th).



*Epic Spells*

_*Invulnerability Aura*_ (DC 74) [666K. _Armor_ (+14); increase by +36 (+72); +400% duration (+8); 10 mins casting (-20)]
• Grants a +40 armor bonus for 5 days. 

*Freedom of Supernatural Movement* (DC 50) [450K. _Ward_ (+14); nullify _dimensional anchor_ (+6), nullify _dimensional lock_ (+14), nullify _forbiddance_ (+10), nullify _quiescence of the spheres_ (+18); personal (-2)
• Rimilin is not subject to _dimensional lock, dimensional anchor, forbiddance_ or the epic spell _quiescence of the spheres_. Developed in response to Mostin's battlefield control spell. 1 min casting; 24 hrs duration.

*Demonthrall* (DC 84) [756K. _Compel_ (+19), _ward_ (+14); strict compulsion (+10), +10 Save DC (+20), +10 spell penetration (+20), nullify _mind blank_ (+14), 1-action (+20); effective only against tanar'ri subtype (ad hoc –20), burn 1300 XP (-13)] 
• Dominates a demon with the tanar'ri subtype for 20 hours. _Mind blank_ is ineffective against _demonthrall_; the target is entitled to a Will save (DC 42).

*Ouster* (DC 80) [720K. Banish (+27); +36HD (+18), 1 action (+20), +10 Save DC (+20), +10 spell penetration (+20); 25d6 backlash (-25)]
• Banishes up to 50HD of outsiders (Will DC 43 negates); +10 on CL check to penetrate SR.

*Iron Tower* (DC 58) [522K. Conjure (+21), Fortify (+14), Fortify (+14), Life (+27); cylinder (+2), 20-ft. radius (+4), +300ft. high (+40), +10 hardness (+60), _true seeing_ supernatural ability (+50), _telepathic bond_ supernatural ability (+46); 100-day casting (-220)]
• Creates an abode – a 330ft. tall tower of supernatural iron with hardness 20 – which possesses sapience (Int 11 Wis 10 and Cha 10). The tower is telepathically bonded to Rimilin and perceives its immediate environment to 120-ft. as with a _true seeing_ spell. Instantaneous effect.


----------



## Quartz

Yum!


----------



## Sheyd

Egads I say!  Rimilin, I've been wondering about him for a while now.  So glad I looked tonight.  Great work! Kudos!


----------



## grodog

Hey Sep, do you have any plans to enter the RPG Superstar contest @ Paizo?  I certainly think you should!  Details @ http://paizo.com/paizo/news/v5748eaic9ktt


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I figured that as I've posted Narh, I'd better post the rider too. It just occurred to me that Narh is like _Nahar_ – Oromë's horse in _The Silmarillion_. The resemblance is unintentional (although my subconscious probably disagrees) – I was just looking for onomatopoiea.

Visuit is a warrior demigoddess who – at present, at least – is content to follow the direction adopted by the cabals and the Cheshnite leadership, and her own agenda (other than to slay) remains hidden. Visuit is a _bhíti_ – a primordial fear – and, like Ninit, is a goddess in the true sense of the word; as with other Shûthite deities, she has been sleeping for a millennium or so. Accordingly, I placed her divine realm in the Region of Dreams.

I pegged Visuit's CR at around 50; although tricky to gauge, and it could well be higher. In any case, it's wise to avoid a straight melee with her. Her gear is truly outrageous, but she is a deity, after all. Top notch artifacts, them.

I left her SR at (32+ DvR), which might seem a little on the low side compared to some of the other, more recent entries; divine immunities and extreme saving throw bonuses mitigate against that somewhat. I've upped the DCs against her attacks to the more usual 10+ HD/2 + relevant modifier, and added the divine bonus (+1) to that. _Greater teleport_ SLA is gone and replaced with a supernatural _shadow walk_ ability.

Visuit's appearance is suitably terrifying, as one would expect from a chaotic evil war deity.


*Visuit*
_The Butcher_

*Demigoddess*
*Symbol:* A Torrent of Blood
*Home Plane:* Dream
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Portfolio:* War, Dissolution, Violence
*Worshippers:* Warriors
*Cleric Alignments:* CN, CE, NE
*Domains:* Destruction, Madness, War
*Favored Weapon:* Falchion

*Fighter 20 / Blackguard 10*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil)*
*Divine Rank:* 1 
*Hit Dice:* 20d8+260 (outsider) plus 20d10+260 (Ftr) plus 10d10+130 (Blk) (1110 hp)
*Initiative:* +16
*Speed:* 60 ft.
*Armor Class:* 58 (+16 armor, +8 Dex, +9 deflection, +1 divine, +14 natural), touch 28, flat-footed 50
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +35/+66
*Attack:* +62 melee _+6 cold iron speed unholy vampiric falchion_ (2d4+47/15-20)
*Full Attack:* +62/+62/+57/+52/+47 _+6 cold iron speed unholy vampiric falchion_ (2d4+47/15-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Smite good, sneak attack, spell-like abilities, spells, rebuke undead
*Special Qualities:* Aura of Despair, dark blessing, divine aura (10 ft., save DC 45), divine immunities, DR 20/lawful and epic and 3/-, immortal, remote communication, resistance to fire 6, salient divine abilities, SR 33, understand, speak and read all languages and speak directly to all beings within 1 mile, shadow-walk. 
*Saves:* Fort +51, Ref +46, Will +44
*Abilities:* Str 54, Dex 26, Con 36, Int 25, Wis 24, Cha 28
*Skills:* Balance +56, Climb +76, Handle Animal +40, Intimidate +63, Jump +94, Knowledge (arcana) +38, Knowledge (geography) +38, Knowledge (the planes) +38, Listen +61, Ride +66, Sense Motive +61, Spot +61, Survival +38 (+42 on other planes), Tumble +68 
*Feats:* Cleave, Combat Brute, Combat Reflexes, Dark Speech, Devastating Critical (falchion), Dodge, Dire Charge, Epic Weapon Focus (falchion), Epic Weapon Specialization (falchion), Extra Smiting, Great Cleave, Great Smiting, Greater Weapon Focus (falchion), Greater Weapon Specialization (falchion), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (falchion), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Leap Attack, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Power Critical (falchion), Overwhelming Critical (falchion), Ride-By Attack, Shock Trooper, Superior Initiative, Weapon Focus (falchion), Weapon Specialization (falchion)

*Divine Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, death-effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning, transmutation.
*Salient Divine Abilities:* Increased Damage Reduction, Irresistible Blows (falchion) 
*Domain Powers:* Once per day Visuit can make a single Wisdom-based skill check or a Will saving throw with a +25 modifier to the roll; she may also smite her enemies once per day gaining a +4 bonus on the Attack Roll.
*Spell-Like Abilities:* Visuit uses these abilities at will as an 11th level caster. The save DCs are 20+ spell level. _blade barrier, bolts of bedevilment, confusion, contagion, disintegrate, divine power, earthquake, flame strike, harm, implosion, inflict critical wounds, inflict light wounds, insanity, lesser confusion, magic vestment, magic weapon, maddening scream,  mass inflict light wounds, spiritual weapon, phantasmal killer, power word blind, power word kill, power word stun, rage, shatter, touch of madness, weird._


*Other Divine Powers*

As a demigod, Visuit treats a 1 on an attack roll or a saving throw normally and not as an automatic failure. She is immortal.

*Senses:* Visuit can see, hear, touch and smell at a distance of one mile. As a standard action she can perceive anything within one mile of her worshippers, holy sites, objects or any location where her name was spoken in the last hour. She can extend her senses to up to two locations at once. She can block the sensing power of deities of her rank or lower at up to two remote locations at once for 1 hour.
*Portfolio Sense:* Visuit instantly detects any event which involves one thousand or more people and is related to her portfolio.
*Automatic Actions:* Visuit can use any skill related to her portfolio – even those she has no ranks in – as a free action, provided that the DC is 15 or less. She can perform up to two such free actions in a round.
*Create Magic Items:* Visuit can create magic items related to her portfolio without the requisite item creation feat provided she meets all other prerequisites for the item, and the item's market price does not exceed 4,500gp.
*Divine Aura*: As a free action on her turn, Visuit may choose to emanate or suppress an aura of _daze, fright_ or _resolve_ with a radius of 10ft. 
*Shadow Walk (Su):* Visuit can _shadow walk_ (as the spell, caster level 30th) as a supernatural ability. 


*Special Attacks and Qualities*

*Aura of Despair (Su):* Enemies within 10 feet of Visuit suffer a –2 penalty to all saving throws.
*Detect Good (Sp):* Visuit can use _detect good_ at will as a spell-like ability. CL 5th.
*Devastating Critical:* Creatures who sustain a critical hit from Visuit's falchion must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 58) or die.
*Irresistible Blows (SDA):* Visuit resolves her melee attacks with her fachion as touch attacks. Creatures struck must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 49) or be stunned for 1d10 rounds. When Visuit uses her falchion she ignores hardness and the weapon is considered adamantine for the purposes of ovecoming damage reduction.
*Rebuke/Command Undead:* Twelve times per day, Visuit can channel negative energy to rebuke or command undead as an 8th-level cleric. DvR1 grants her a +1 bonus on the check.
*Sneak Attack:* Flat-footed or flanked opponents are subject to 4d6 points of extra sneak attack damage from Visuit.
*Smite Good (Su):* Five times per day, Visuit can make a normal melee attack against a good creature with a +10 bonus to hit which deals an extra 20 points of damage if successful.
*Virtual Size Increase:* Because of her magical bracelets (see below), Visuit is considered Huge for purposes of combat-related opposed checks which apply a modifier based on size, such as bull rush, grapple and trip. Her grapple modifier reflects this.

*Spellcasting:* Visuit casts spells as a 10th-level blackguard (5/4/4/3 per day; Save DC 19 + spell level; caster level 5th). She gains a +1 bonus on all caster level checks due to her divine rank; Visuit may cast any spell on the blackguard spell list spontaneously without preparing a spell slot. 


*Equipment*

Visuit has three items. All are major artifacts.

_*Visuit's Sword*_ is a _+6 cold iron speed unholy vampiric falchion_ of archaic design. The sword is sentient (Int 2, Wis 30, Cha 30; Ego 44) and communicates through semiempathy. As a full round action, the wielder can use it to slice a hole in the fabric of reality, opening a portal to any other plane of existence. The portal remains open for 3 minutes: treat this power as a _gate_ spell, but no concentration is required and the wielder cannot use it to conjure entities. _Visuit's sword_ also has a special purpose: _Censure Servants of the Sun_ (this ability is effective against worshippers of any deity which has 'Sun' as a portfolio element). Creatures who are targets of the sword's special purpose are subject to _damnation_ (an epic spell effect) unless they make a successful Will saving throw (DC 50), _Damnation_ is a mind-affecting Enchantment (compulsion) effect. Caster level 30th where appropriate.

_*Visuit's Bracelets*_ are _bracers of relentless might_ which grant to the wearer the ability to perceive and directly influence events on other planes. The wearer's senses extend into all coterminous planes to their normal limit (in Visuit's case, one mile). Natural weapons and weapons wielded by the wearer gain the _ghost touch_ special ability, and any spell or spell-like ability used by the wearer is considered to be under the effect of the Transdimensional Spell metamagic feat. As a standard action, the wearer of the bracelets may make a grasping gesture  toward a target on a coterminous plane within 100ft. of her position: a creature so targeted is subject to a _make manifest_ spell (heightened to 16th-level), and is dragged onto the plane of the bracelet's wearer unless he or she makes a Will saving throw (DC 34). Caster level 30th.

_*Visuit's Armor*_ is a suit of _+8 adamantine heavy fortification full plate armor_ which incurs no armor check penalty and entails no maximum Dexterity bonus; the wearer of _Visuit's armor_ suffers no penalty to speed. _Visuit's armor_ is etched with runes of great power. The wearer may activate or suppress the runes at will as a free action on his or her turn; each round when active, the runes randomly manifest a power within a 60ft. radius of the armor's wearer. Roll 1d6 to see which power the runes activate in a given round:

d6 Result

1 _Symbol of death_ (Fort DC 34)
2 _Symbol of fear_ (Will DC 34)
3 _Symbol of insanity_ (Will DC 34)
4 _Symbol of pain_ (Fort DC 34)
5 _Symbol of stunning_ (Will DC 34)
6 _Symbol of weakness_ (Fort DC 34)

_Symbol_ effects are heightened to 16th-level; caster level 30th, where appropriate.


----------



## The Forsaken One

I actually laughed out loud when I read her statblock haha. She's kinda taurosdung if she ever gets into melee with someone lol. The amount of punishment she can take is off the scales as well.

True deities are in a whole new league. (as they should be)

I absolutely *love* the armor with the symbol function btw, I can just picture it in my mind how she would look in battle between like thousands of magically compelled mortal infantrymen just plowing through with a spray of blood creating a red mist for hundreds of feet around the carnage.


----------



## Greybar

The feel is wonderful, and the artifacts wonderful combinations of color and power.

It seems like the statblocks of divinities by the system are often a combination of "incredible!" and "why bother?".  In the latter category: The domain SLAs at CL11, for instance.  The blackguard abilities at CL5.  The once-per-day smite for a whole +4 to hit.  In the former: Fort SV 58 or die on critical.  Oh, and did we mention crits are 15-20?  And if you don't die, maybe you're stunned?

I'm wondering if divinities should instead be built from scratch from something like Upper_Krusts's CR measurement system.  But then, that'd also be a lot more work, and worries over balance, etc.

I think it's good that she perhaps has a weakness in the low SR.  Maybe if needed someone like Nwm can use that hole...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Excuse tardiness in answering questions   



			
				Cheiro said:
			
		

> What are the stats for Ur-human?




Same as a human, but more 'Urrr!' Ancient and primal and all that.



			
				Moleculo said:
			
		

> It seems the the nature of the universe in which your campaign exists is a cosmic soup where different extremely powerful beings have asserted their own realities. Since Oronthon's ability to shape reality is presumably not infinite, how would he fair versus these creatures like Ghom?




Oronthon's ability to shape the Oronthonian reality is arguably infinite. Whether the pseudonatural infinity is bigger than the Oronthonian infinity is conjectural - Mostin  certainly thinks so.

Re: Tholhaluk


			
				Quartz said:
			
		

> I'm just imagining this guy as an Ultimate Magus. Ouch!




Mulissu was rebuilt as an ultimate magus. I'll post her next.



			
				Erevanden said:
			
		

> What method or template do you use for your quasi-deity creatures...coz' I'm having a very hard time guessing...



DvR0; max hp/die; DR10/epic; deflection bonus = Cha modifier; resist fire 5; immunities - ability damage/drain, energy drain, [mind-affecting] effects, disease, polymorph); SR 32; immortal.



			
				Greybar said:
			
		

> It seems like the statblocks of divinities by the system are often a combination of "incredible!" and "why bother?". In the latter category: The domain SLAs at CL11, for instance. The blackguard abilities at CL5. The once-per-day smite for a whole +4 to hit. In the former: Fort SV 58 or die on critical. Oh, and did we mention crits are 15-20? And if you don't die, maybe you're stunned?




Deities are quirky if you use the official rules; I see them as having a bunch of abilities which are useful in dealing with regular mortals (bestowing favours, impressing devotees, piddly _charm person_ at will etc.), and a much smaller range of useful abilities when dealing with epic characters or other divinities. I've actually come to kind of like the low CL for non-magic focussed deities; Visuit isn't going to use _contagion_ if she gets into a serious fight - she's going to hit things with her sword. But she might use _contagion_ on a hapless mortal as a punishment. Or for fun. Not everything a deity does (especially a DvR1 demigod) needs to be earth-shatteringly powerful.

CR50 seems like a lot, but when compared to the 'CR35' Cheshnite leadership, the real difference isn't so big - especially when epic spells are consdered. But CR breaks down entirely by level 30, anyway, and it's all educated guesswork.

Now I really _must_ post Mulissu - she's particularly illustrative of the point.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Mulissu Reimagined*

Rebuilt after her self-directed reincarnation by Teppu at CR32, modified again after _Complete Mage_ came out; sylph-derived sorcerer spellcasting neatly shores gaps in a prohibited school bar by being a dedicated arsenal of Abjuration effects (Mulissu's regret for previously eschewing the Abjuration school for the purposes of specialization is well-known). Her metamagic versatility is very high – the large numbers of sorcerer slots also act as a sink to metamagick prepared lower-level wizard spells through the augmented casting special ability, and the Improved Metamagic epic feat adds even more flexibility. Expanded spell knowledge provides a number of spontaneous attack and utility spells. Mulissu's original spell collection was lost when her pocket paradise was overrun by demons; subsequently, the savant gained access to Jovol's coveted hidden cache of spellbooks.

Against a single electricity-vulnerable target, Mulissu can burn all of her prepared 10th-level spells to deal 96d6 points of damage in 1 round, no save – which ain't too shabby. Most of her other higher level slots see more utilitarian spells, whilst her main armamentarium is based around electrically-substituted empowered _orbs of acid_ which can be freely admixed, maximized or quickened by burning sorcerer slots. When magically outfitted for battle with the epic buffs _metallection_ and _sublime mind_ in effect, and with a _mantle of egregious might_ the Save DCs against Mulissu's spells rise to 44+ spell level (more for electrical evocations, although _finger of death, implosion_ and _dominate monster_ start to look very attractive). Epic attack spells (_holocaust of lightning, glance of thunder_) are very XP and backlash intensive, and reserved for extreme situations.

Mulissu uses a tweaked _Creature Catalogue_ sylph as the base, as the MMII version is kind of screwy – this lends to an unusual type/subtype combination when her elemental perfection is applied. Retained her original modest 58-point buy (cough). +5 inherent bonuses. 

Mulissu is 'legal' in the sense that epic spell development costs are set against her equipment value total (as an ECL35 PC), but XP costs for development would otherwise place Mulissu several ECLs higher. Included in her inventory are items retrieved from Iua and one subsequently crafted; her sapphire and ring have been upgraded to epic legacy-item status (sapphire costed at around 1.0M gold). As usual, multiple buff effects are folded into relatively few items. Mulissu's SR is figured as HD+18, as per CC sylph. She's a solid CR35.



*Mulissu*
_Despotrix of Fumaril_

*Female Sylph Evoker 7 / Air Savant 10 / Ultimate Magus 10*; NG Medium Elemental (Augmented Fey, Air); Hit Dice 3d6+18 plus 27d4+162; hp 256; Spd 30 ft.; fly 130 ft. (perfect); Init +11; Armor Class 39 (+8 armor, +11 Dex, +5 deflection, +5 natural; touch 26, flat-footed 28); Base Atk +14; Grp +17; Atk +14 touch or +25 ranged touch; SA Spell-like abilities, spells; SQ Arcane spell power +4, augmented casting, darkvision 60ft., energy focus, energy penetration, elemental perfection, expanded spell knowledge, immunities (electricity, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning), low-light vision, not subject to critical hits, SR48; SV Fort +24 Ref +29 Will +35; Str 16 Dex 33 Con 22 Int 42 Wis 26 Cha 35

*Skills:* Bluff +48, Concentration +39, Craft (alchemy) +49, Craft (engraving) +49, Decipher Script +49, Diplomacy +54, Gather Information +29, Intimidate +50, Knowledge (arcana) +49, Knowledge (local) +49, Knowledge (the planes) +49, Knowledge (nature) +49, Knowledge (nobility) +49, Knowledge (religion) +49, Listen +18, Perform (oratory) +28, Sense Motive +45, Spellcraft +83, Spot +18, Use Magic Device +45 (+53 scrolls)

*Feats:* Craft Wondrous Item, Empower Spell, Epic Spellcasting, Improved Metamagic (-1), Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Maximize Spell, Energy Admixture (electricity), Energy Substitution (electricity), Great Fortitude (B), Greater Spell Focus (Evocation), Iron Will (B), Multispell, Quicken Spell, Rapid Metamagic, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation), Widen Spell 

*Elemental Specialty (Ex):* When Mulissu casts any prepared arcane spell with an energy descritptor which deals damage, the descriptor changes to [electricity] and the spell deals electricity damage

*Augmented Casting:* Mulissu can sacrifice a spell or spell slot in one arcane spellcasting class to grant a metamagic enhancement to a spell cast using her other arcane class. The level of the spell or spell-slot sacrificed must equal or exceed the level of the metamagic enhancement; only spells of 5th-level or lower can be augmented by this ability. Mulissu can apply the benefit of any metamagic feat she knows in this way. She may use this ability 8 times per day.

*Elemental Type:* Mulissu does not need to sleep, eat or breathe. She is treated as an elemental, but may be raised, resurrected or reincarnated.

*Permanent Magical Effects (Sp):* The following effects are always active upon Mulissu (caster level 20th, where appropriate) – arcane sight, comprehend languages, detect magic, read magic, see invisibility, tongues.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – invisibility, levitate; Caster Level 30th.


*Typical Wizard Spells Prepared*

Mulissu casts spells as a 23rd level evoker (Abjuration and Illusion barred, 4/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/7/6/3 per day, CL 27th. Save DC 26+ spell level; 28+ spell level for [electricity] spells or evocations, 30+ spell level for electrical evocations). She gains a +4 bonus on spell penetration checks when using spells with the electricity descriptor. Mulissu can prepare and cast an extra evocation spell of each level every day. Her spellbooks are very extensive – assume access to any PHB wizard spell, plus those listed below.

*1st* – _ebon eyes, magic missile_ x2, _enlarge person, identify scrier, magical performance, obscuring mist, ray of enfeeblement, spontaneous search_

*2nd* – _alter self, chain of eyes, detect thoughts_ x2 (DC28), _whispering wind_ x2, _seeking ray_ x2, _wings of air_

*3rd* – _alter fortune, blink, clairaudience/clairvoyance, deeper darkvison, halt_ (DC29), _haste_ (x2), _magic circle against evil, slow_ (DC29)

*4th* – _assay spell resistance_ x2, _fireball_ (electrically-substituted, empowered) x2 (DC33), _lightning bolt_ (empowered) x3 (DC33), _know vulnerabilites_ (DC30), _wall of fire_ (electrically-substituted) (DC34)

*5th* – _orb of acid_ (electrically-substituted, empowered) x5, _sending, teleport, wall of force_

*6th* – _analyze dweomer, contingency, true seeing, disintegrate_ (DC32), _mage's lucubration, flesh to stone_ (DC32), _probe thoughts_ (DC32), _interplanar telepathic bond_

*7th* – _control weather, finger of death_ (DC 33), _forcecage_ (DC 35), _greater fireburst_ (electrically-substituted, maximized) (DC35), _greater scrying_ (DC 33), _reverse gravity, synostodweomer, limited wish_

*8th* – _delayed blast fireball_ (electrically-substituted, empowered) (DC37), _disintegrate_ (maximized) (DC32), _mantle of egregious might, mass charm monster_ (DC34), _moment of prescience, passage of lightning, teleport_ (quickened), _utter thrall_ (DC34)

*9th* – _chain lightning_ (electrically-admixed) (DC36), _dominate monster_ (DC35), _foresight, gate, implosion_ (DC 37), _shapechange, time stop_

*10th* – _orb of acid_ (electrically-admixed, electrically-sustituted, quickened) x2, _meteor swarm_ (electrically substituted, empowered) (DC39) 


*Sorcerer Spells Known*

Mulissu also casts spells as a 17th-level sorcerer (6/9/9/9/9/8/8/8/6 per day; CL 21st; Save DC 22+ spell level, 24+ spell level for evocations, 26+ spell level for electrical evocations). Mulissu knows 1 extra sorcerer spell of level 1 through 5 by virtue of her expanded spell knowledge ability.

1st – _disguise self, magic aura, protection from evil, serene visage, shield, true strike_; 2nd – _aiming at the target, bear's endurance, blur, deflect, greater alarm, resist energy_; 3rd – _anticipate teleportation, energy vulnerability_ (DC25), _great thunderclap_ (DC27), _lightning bolt_ (DC29), _magic circle against evil_; 4th – _celerity, charm monster_ (DC26), _condemnation, dimensional anchor, stifle spell_; 5th – _baleful polymorph_ (DC27), _indomitability, mage's private sanctum, reciprocal gyre, zone of respite_; 6th – _antimagic field, greater dispel magic, seal portal_; 7th – _antimagic ray, banishment_ (DC29), _energy absorption_; 8th – _dimensional lock, mind blank_ 


*Possessions*

_Resilient pebble, crystal ball with telepathy, bracers of armor +8, circlet of the tyrant, obsidian steed, gloves of storing, ring of aery power, sapphire of mutable coruscations_. 

*Ring of Aery Power:* this diamond and platinum _+30 Spellcraft ring_ bestows _freedom of movement_ and the Evasion special ability upon the wearer, grants a +6 enhancement bonus to the wearer's Dexterity and increases any flight speed by 30ft. (this is an enhancement bonus). (290K, CL 20th).

*Resilient Pebble:* This unassuming, mottled grey rock is set in iron and occupies the amulet slot. It provides a +5 resistance bonus to all saving throws, a +5 natural armor bonus and a +5 deflection bonus to armor class (160K, CL 20th)

*Sapphire of Mutable Coruscations:* This perfectly spherical gemstone is the size of a walnut, and can be seen to swirl with all shades of blue, yellow and white. Mulissu has unlocked many of its secrets - she typically wears the sapphire around her neck on an adamantine chain, although the stone itself occupies no item slot.
The sapphire grants its owner a +8 enhancement bonus to Intelligence, and allows him or her to summon an air elemental monolith of maximum hit points once per day. The elemental serves unfailingly for a period of one hour. The owner of the _sapphire of mutable coruscations_ can also channel stored spell energy and use the sapphire to spontaneously cast any of the following spells: _prismatic aura, prismatic bow, prismatic deluge, prismatic eye, prismatic mist, prismatic ray, prismatic sphere, prismatic spray, prismatic wall_; either a prepared spell or an unused slot may be channelled into the _sapphire of mutable coruscations_ in this fashion. (CL20th, 1M) 

*Circlet of the Tyrant:* Fashioned by Mulissu after her ascension to power in Fumaril, this narrow gold band bestows a +6 enhancement bonus to the wearer's Wisdom and Charisma and grants a +20 competence bonus to all Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate and Sense Motive skill checks (200K, CL20th)  


*Unique Nonepic Spells*

*Passage of Lightning*
Conjuration (Teleportation) [Electricity]

*Level:* 8
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal and touch
*Target:* You and touched objects or other touched willing creatures
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None and Will negates (object)
*Spell Resistance:* No and Yes (object)

You and up to one other creature per three caster levels are borne by a discharge of magical lightning to a location with which you have at least passing familiarity: you must have _scried_ the target area or visited it at least once. The destination point may be on any plane. The passage of lightning seeks out interstices between planes, and is not subject to effects which specifically target astral movement; it is, however, subject to spells which otherwise block interplanar travel such as _dimension lock_ and _forbiddance_. An atmosphere of some kind must be present at both the departure and destination points to successfully cast a _passage of lightning_.

You, and creatures whom you bring with you may carry gear which does not exceed maximum load. Large creatures count as two additional creatures, Huge creatures as four additional creatures etc. for purposes of this spell.


*Instantaneous Elemental Tempest*
Conjuration (Summoning) [Air]

*Level:* Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* One mile; see text
*Effect:* A one mile radius sphere centered on you, a 20 ft./level radius sphere centred on you, and a 20 ft. radius sphere centred on you; see text
*Duration:* Concentration (maximum 4 rounds)
*Saving Throw:* See text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes; see text

This spell creates a potent zone of magical cyclonic activity with a radius of one mile centred on the caster. Three distinct regions exist within the elemental tempest, and the power of the spell increases towards the centre.

•  The tertiary zone, which extends out to the full one mile limit, is characterized by hurricane-force winds which render normal missile attacks useless and cause siege weapons to incur a penalty of –8 on attack rolls. Medium-sized or smaller creatures are blown away, large creatures are knocked down and huge creatures are checked unless they succeed at a Fortitude saving throw.

•  The secondary zone extends up to 20ft. per caster level, and is characterized by all of the above effects; in addition, the seconday zone is shot through by lightning. Every round that a creature stays within the secondary zone, he or she is 50% likely to be struck by lightning and suffer 1d6 dice of damage (d6s). A successful Reflex save halves the amount of damage sustained

•  The primary zone, with a radius of 20ft., is an area of intense electromagnetic activity, and is characterized by plasma vortices, unusual lightning phenomena, and bizarre atmospheric conditions. Conditions in the tertiary and secondary zones do not prevail within the primary zone, but creatures within this area automatically sustain 1d8 points of electrical damage +1 point per caster level (max +25) every round, with no saving throw allowed.


*Epic Spells*

*Dispelling Blast*
Abjuration

*Spellcraft DC:* 75
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 300 ft.
*Area:* 100-ft. radius burst
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*To Develop:* 675,000 gp; 14 days; 27,000 XP. Seed: _Dispel_ (DC19). Factors: +30 on dispel check (+30 DC), change from target to 20-ft. radius area. (+10 DC), increase area by 400% (+16 DC) 1 action casting (+20 DC). Mitigating Factors 20d6 backlash (-20 DC).

All ongoing spell effects within a 100-ft. radius burst are dispelled as if struck by a targeted _dispel magic_, and the properties of magic items are suppressed for 1d4 rounds. Mulissu must succeed at a dispel check (1d20+40) for each object or ongoing spell effect. She suffers a –15 penalty on her Spellcraft check when casting this spell.


*Glance of Thunder*
Evocation [Sonic]

*Spellcraft DC:* 90
*Components:* None
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* 1200 ft.
*Effect:* Ray
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 810,000 gp; 17 days; 32,400 XP. Seed: _Energy_ (Sonic) (DC19). Factors: quickened (+28DC), no verbal or somatic component (+4DC), increase damage to 30d6 (+40 DC), ray (+4), increase damage die to d20 (+40 DC). Mitigating Factors: specialist school (-5 DC), 40d6 backlash (-40 DC)

As a swift action, Mulissu glares at target creature within range. It suffers 30d20 points of sonic damage (average 315); Mulissu must succeed at a ranged touch attack to strike the target.


*Ha'uh*
Conjuration (Summoning) [Air][Cabal]

*Spellcraft DC:* 71
*Components:* V, S, Ritual
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect:* One summoned advanced air primal (Ha'uh)
*Duration:* 1 hour (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*To Develop:* 639,000 gp; Seed: _Summon_ (DC14), _Fortify_ (DC17). Factors: increase target CR by 48 (+96 DC), increase duration by 2900% (+58 DC), grant +19 additional SR (+38 DC), +20 on opposed check to dispel (+40 DC). Mitigating Factors: elemental specialty (-5 DC), ritual spell (-187 DC; 1 x 9th, 1 x 8th, 2 x 7th, 5 x 5th, 12 x 4th level spells)

This spell summons Ha'uh – an advanced (128 HD) air primal for a period of 1 hour. When Ha'uh manifests, its spell resistance automatically increases to 62; attempts to _dispel_ Ha'uh treat Mulissu as a 47th-level caster. The spell requires the participation of 21 other spellcasters of various power and ability

Ha'uh appears where Mulissu designates and acts immediately on her turn. It attacks any enemies or performs other actions to the best of its ability. The summoning ends if Ha'uh is asked to perform actions inimical to its nature.

*Ha'uh*
Advanced Primal Air Elemental; Colossal Elemental (Air, Extraplanar); CR 50; HD 128d8+1152; hp 1728; Init +24, Spd Fly 100 ft. perfect; Armor Class 64 (-8 size, +16 Dex, +48 natural); Base Atk +96 melee; Grp +140; Atk +124 melee (8d6+28/19-20); Full Atk 2 slams +124 melee (8d6+28/19-20); SA Air mastery, whirlwind; SQ DR 10/-, Immunities (paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning), not subject to critical hits, spell resistance 42; SV Fort +53 Ref +74 Will +49; Str 68 Dex 43 Con 28 Int 10 Wis 13 Cha 13
*Skills:* Listen +134, Spot +134 
*Feats:* Alertness, Awesome Blow, Blinding Speed (x2), Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Devastating Critical (slam), Dodge, Epic Will, Flyby Attack, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Great Strength (x20), Improved Critical (slam), Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack, Iron Will, Mobility, Lightning Reflexes, Overwhelming Critical (slam), Power Attack, Spring Attack, Superior Initiative, Weapon Focus (slam)

*Air Mastery (Ex):* Airborne creatures take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls against Ha'uh.

*Devastating Critical:* Creatures who suffer a critical hit from Ha'uh's slam attack must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 102) or die.

*Whirlwind (Su):* Ha'uh can assume the form of a whirlwind once every 10 minutes for up to 64 rounds. A Reflex save permits creatures to resist or escape Ha'uh's whirlwind effects (DC 102).


*Holocaust of Lightning* 
Evocation [Electricity]

*Spellcraft DC:* 85
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 1200 ft
*Area:* 100 ft. radius burst
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 621,000 gp; 13 days; 24,840 XP. Seed: _Energy_ (Electricity) (DC19). Factors: 1 action casting time (+20 DC), increase area by 400% (+16 DC), increase damage to 40d6 (+60 DC), increase damage die to d20 (+40 DC), specialist school (-5 DC), elemental speciality (–5 DC). Mitigating factors: 40d6 Backlash (-40 DC), burn 2000 XP (-20 DC).

Creatures within a 100-ft radius burst suffer 40d20 points of electricity damage (average 420); a Reflex save (DC 40) halves the damage.


*Metallection* 
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 73
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 20 hours
*To Develop:* 657,000 gp; 14 days; 26,280 XP. Seed: _Fortify_ (DC17). Factors: grant additional +29 bonus to ability score (+58 DC). Mitigating factors: personal (-2).

Mulissu gains a +30 enhancement bonus to Intelligence for 20 hours.


*Momentary Suspension*
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 67
*Components:* None
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 5 rounds of apparent time; see text
*To Develop:* 603,000 gp; 13 days; 24,120 XP; Seed: _Transport_ (DC 27). Factors: temporal (+8 DC), quickened (+28 DC), no verbal or somatic components (+4 DC)

As a swift-action spell with no components, Mulissu moves herself into another time stream (as _time stop_). She gains 5 rounds of apparent time.


*Mulissu's Paling*
Evocation [Force][Cabal]

*Spellcraft DC:* 75
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* 2 miles
*Area:* 2-mile radius, centered on you
*Duration:* 100 hours
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*To Develop:* 675,000gp; 27,000 XP; Seeds: _Energy_ (weather) (DC 25), _Energy_ (DC 19), _Lock_ (DC 29), _Ward_ (DC 14). Factors: change energy to [force] effect (ad hoc +10 DC), nullify _disintegrate_ (+10), nullify _mage's disjunction_ (+16), nullify _Mulissu's paling_ (special; +18 DC), add 6 additional targets (+60 DC), change one target to area (+10 DC), +50 on opposed caster level check to _dispel_ (+100 DC), increase duration by 800% (+16 DC). Mitigating Factors: 10 min casting (-20 DC), specialty school (-5), burn 2400 XP (-24), ritual spell (-187 DC; 1 x 9th, 1 x 8th, 2 x 7th, 5 x 5th, 12 x 4th level spells)

Mulissu erects a spherical magical barrier with a radius of two miles. The perimeter is experienced as a wind of impenetrable density: this is actually a [force] effect equivalent to a _wall of force_. The area within the sphere is subject to a _dimensional lock_ (as _quiescence of the spheres_). Upon casting, Mulissu and up to five other targets designated by her are not subject to the spell and freely pass into and through the warded area, either physically or through _teleportation_ or similar effect. Mulissu also designates a single 20-ft. radius 'hole' within the _paling_ which is not subject to the dimensional bar. This area can be closed with a nonepic _dimensional lock_ or opened, as the needs of Mulissu dictate. When open, entities can be conjured into the 'hole' and _gates_ opened there.

Mulissu's paling, in whole or in part, is not subject to _disintegrate_ or _mage's disjunction_. Epic spells incorporating the _dispel_ or _destroy_ seeds treat Mulissu as a 77th-level caster for purposes of opposed checks. _Mulissu's paling_ must be renewed every 100 hours. Mulissu suffers a -15 penalty on her Spellcraft check to cast this spell, as it contains seeds from the Abjuration school.


*Sublime Mind*
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 75
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 20 hours
*To Develop:* 675,000 gp; 14 days; 27,000 XP. Seed: _Fortify_ (DC23). Factors: grant additional +9 insight bonus to ability score (+54 DC). Mitigating factors: personal (-2).

Mulissu gains a +10 insight bonus to Intelligence for 20 hours.


----------



## Sheyd

Oh another wonderful character write up that I've been looking for.     I don't want to ask questions that have already been answered elsewhere  but do you have any special method for creating your Epic spells other then what's in the Epic Handbook?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Yay!  Was dying to read her new stats after she got reincarnated and the scene where she rose to power in Fumaril!

Nice one Sep . That Paling is kinda taxing though, steady XP drain.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Couple of questions about Visuit's Sword:

Vampiric weapon: is this the version from Magic of Faerun?  (+2 enhancement, target loses 1d4 additional hit points (if they fail a DC 16 Fort save) which are added to your total, and they are not temporary until you exceed your maximum).

Censure Servant of the Sun: The sword has to hit the target to be censured, right?  Does this happen automatically, or does it take some kind of action?  Can it be used multiple times per round?  Does it trigger a cleave?  I have this vision of Visuit cleaving ranks of paladins into Hell.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Vampiric weapon: is this the version from Magic of Faerun? (+2 enhancement, target loses 1d4 additional hit points (if they fail a DC 16 Fort save) which are added to your total, and they are not temporary until you exceed your maximum).




Actually, I'd assumed 1d4 Con -> 5 temporary hit points, no Save, as vampire.



			
				Cheiro said:
			
		

> Censure Servant of the Sun: The sword has to hit the target to be censured, right?




Yep.



> Does this happen automatically




Yep.



> Can it be used multiple times per round?




Yep.



			
				Cheiro said:
			
		

> Does it trigger a cleave?




That's a good question. I don't see why not.



> I have this vision of Visuit cleaving ranks of paladins into Hell.




Yes.


----------



## Erevanden

Most magnificent creations Sepulchrave, truly spectacular, bravo !!   

Do you intend on posting the remaining Cheshnite Hierophants (especially Prahar, but I'm also very curious about Choach, Jahi and Naatha), and perhaps Rede, hmmm ??


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Yep... Yep... Yep... I don't see why not... Yes.



You make me laugh.  To think that some DM's say they have trouble challenging their high level PCs.  Way to knock it out of the park, Sep.

I'm thinking about boundaries between different world-views.  I mean, Visuit has her own meaning within Cheshnite myth and theology, but she obviously has to exist in an Oronthonian view of the world, too.  All the Chesnite cabal do, otherwise they wouldn't be on the scene when the Oronthonian paradigm gets reshuffled.

I'm thinking it is like the tension between law and goodness which is problematic in Oronthonian theology.  This might have to do more with Oronthon's goodness and purity, so incandescent that the sun would cast a shadow in his presence.  In this point of view, even the purest paladin is a dark, loathsome speck.  I'm thinking sort of Johnathan Edwards here (although this isn't the place to discuss his theology, of course!).  The paradox that even paladins deserve Hell is deeply rooted in the Oronthonian point of view.

In other words, the "shadow side" of having a solar deity is that normal mortals just don't measure up- the "censure servants of the sun" ability merely reflects this and makes it tangible.  Probably the other folks in the Chesnite cabal also reflect problems and anxieties of Oronthonian belief.  Sibud is "why do we die", but also "will we someday be forgotten" and any number of other questions.

Just some idle speculation- your stat-blocks are more of a stimulus to thought than most story hours.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Nehael's manifestation well after her transition to the Uediian reality, as the Viridity accelerates. Nehael embodies a spontaneous passivity which continually adapts to circumstances: a succubus stripped of all malice, and her remaing focus (sexuality) elevated and hallowed; unlike Soneillon, Nehael is not absorptive, but fertile and expansive. She's a newborn archetype, sealing 'Tree and Eros' together in a semiotic union which becomes as authentic as, say, 'Sun and Good' or 'Death and Darkness.' 

Nehael's evolution was informed by Nwm's choices, both story and mechanical: through him, the Viridity became associated with the VOP feat, and spontaneous epic casting. My original intention was to rework a number of [Exalted] feats and give them [Green] tags instead, but I never got around to it. Nehael still enjoys many VOP benefits to 40th-level. Many of her epic [divine] feats are 3.0 relics which were never updated, but they fit rather well. 

She's built with the divine array + succubus racial adjustments – in fact, the ability score adjustments are all that remain of her former self; her hybrid essence is captured primarily in her portfolio and domains. 

Nehael is a channeler, and her Planar Turning ability is very potent: she deals with both celestials and fiends with absolute moral authority. In theory, Nehael can rebuke any celestial with less status than Enitharmon, can turn any fiend with less power than the Adversary: exceptions exist (powerful chthonics, deified creatures etc.), but these have generally become derailed from conventional Oronthonian reality in any case. Balors are simply snuffed out.

When she invokes Divine Spell Power and casts a cleric spell, Nehael's caster level rises to 54th: a _holy word_ spoken by her on the prime plane would instantly slay a demon of even Orcus or Graz'zt's stature and send a pile of smoking debris back to the Abyss; a goddess such as Visuit would be blinded and deafened. Nehael can freely metamagick spell effects to 19th level. She casts spontaneous epic spells. 

As well as an obvious appeal to Uediians, Nehael has sparked a fusion of Irrenite and Sophist philosophy which affords her Aeonic status.

CR in the high 50s somewhere, or maybe 60, I guess.



*Nehael*
_The Green Aeon. Image of Uedii._

*Lesser Goddess*
*Symbol:* Tree
*Home Plane:* The Primordial Tree
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Portfolio:* Love, Trees
*Worshippers:* Any
*Domains:* Charm, Lust, Plant 
*Favored Weapon:* None

*Cleric 40*
*Medium Outsider (Good, Green, Native)*
*Divine Rank:* 6 
*Hit Dice:* 20d8+240 (outsider) plus 40d8+480 (Clr) (1200 hp)
*Initiative:* +20
*Speed:* 60 ft.
*Armor Class:* 95 (+12 Dex, +28 deflection, +6 divine, +13 exalted, +2 insight, +24 natural), touch 58, flat-footed 81
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +40/+58
*Attack:* –
*Full Attack:* –
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spells, turn undead
*Special Qualities:* Divine aura (60 ft., save DC 74), divine immunities, DR 25/ epic and evil, exalted strike +8, immortal, remote communication, resistance +7, resistance to fire and sonic 30, salient divine abilities, SR 58, understand, speak and read all languages, speak directly to all beings within 6 miles, interplanar transport via plants. 
*Saves:* Fort +57, Ref +59, Will +64
*Abilities:* Str 34, Dex 35, Con 35, Int 40, Wis 48, Cha 67
*Skills:* Balance +50, Bluff +97, Climb +61, Diplomacy +115, Disguise +77 (+83 acting), Escape Artist +81, Gather Information +77, Handle Animal +97, Intimidate +83, Jump +86, Knowledge (arcana) +84, Knowledge (geography) +64, Knowledge (nobility) +69, Knowledge (the planes) +84, Knowledge (religion) +84, Listen +88, Ride +77, Sense Motive +88, Spellcraft +90, Spot +88, Survival +88 (+94 on other planes), Swim +41, Tumble +62 
*Feats:* Divine Spell Power, Empower Spell, Eschew Material Components, Empower Turning, Extra Turning, Greater Spell Focus (Abjuration), Heighten Spell, Heighten Turning, Improved Turning, Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Quicken Turning, Spell Focus (Abjuration), Words of Creation
*Epic Feats:* Autoimmolator, Enhance Turning, Epic Spell Focus (Abjuration), Epic Spellcasting, Ignore Material Components, Ignore Turn Resistance, Improved Heighten Spell, Intensify Turning, Multiturning, Planar Turning, Positive Energy Aura, Spontaneous Epic Caster, Superior Initiative

*Divine Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, banishment, cold, death-effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, imprisonment, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning, transmutation, turning and rebuking.
*Salient Divine Abilities:* Alter Reality, Aura of Awakening, Divine Spellcasting, Divine Spell Resistance, Divine Vow, Image of Uedii, Memory of Pain, Viridescent Mind
*Domain Powers:* Six times per day as a free action, Nehael can grant herself a +40 enhancement bonus to her Charisma which lasts for 1 round; six times per day, she can also grant herself +4 unnamed bonus to Charisma which lasts for 1 minute. Nehael may rebuke or command plant creatures as though they were undead, should the need ever arise.
*Spell-Like Abilities:* Nehael uses these abilities at will as a 16th-level caster. The save DCs are 44+ spell level: _Animate plants, barkskin, calm emotions, charm monster, charm person, clairaudience/clairvoyance, command plants, control plants, demand, dominate monster, entangle, geas/quest, good hope, plant growth, insanity, invisibility, lesser planar ally, refuge, repel wood, scrying, suggestion, symbol of persuasion, sympathy, shambler, trap the soul, wall of thorns_
*Interplanar Transport via Plants (Su)*: Nehael may use this ability at will. Caster Level 60th.


*Other Divine Powers*

As a lesser goddess, Nehael treats a 1 on an attack roll or a saving throw normally and not as an automatic failure. She is immortal.

*Senses:* Nehael can see, hear, touch and smell at a distance of 6 miles. As a standard action she can perceive anything within 6 miles of her worshippers, holy sites, objects or any location where her name was spoken in the last hour. She can extend her senses to up to five locations at once. She can block the sensing power of deities of her rank or lower at up to two remote locations at once for 6 hours.
*Portfolio Sense:* Nehael instantly detects any event which involves five hunderd or more people and is related to her portfolio.
*Automatic Actions:* Nehael can use any skill related to her portfolio – even those she has no ranks in – as a free action, provided that the DC is 20 or less. She can perform up to five such free actions in a round.
*Create Magic Items:* Nehael can create magic items related to her portfolio without the requisite item creation feat provided she meets all other prerequisites for the item, and the item's market price does not exceed 30,000gp.
*Divine Aura*: As a free action on her turn, Nehael may choose to emanate or suppress an aura of _daze, fright_ or _resolve_ with a radius of 600ft.  

*Spellcasting*

*Cleric Spells*
Nehael casts divine spells as a Cleric (CL 46th; 6/10/10/10/9/9/8/8/7/7/4/4/3/3/3/3/2/2/2/2 spells per day, Save DC 30+ spell level or 33+ spell level for abjurations). Nehael can cast any spell on the cleric list or from her domains spontaneously without needing to prepare a slot, and may freely apply any metamagic effects that she knows up to 19th-level. 

*Epic Spellcasting*
Nehael can spontaneously devise and cast epic divine spells, provided that their final Spellcraft DC is 0 (or less); she may use XP (drawn against her reservoir) or Backlash as mitigating factors, but Nehael ignores the first 40 dice of backlash damage caused by casting an epic spell. She can cast six epic spells per day in this fashion.


*Special Attacks and Qualities*

*Turning/Rebuking (Su):* Nehael may turn or destroy undead. She may also turn or destroy evil outsiders and rebuke or command good outsiders as if they were undead. Due to her divinity and high Charisma, Nehael generally benefits from the maximum bonus to her Turning checks: she can turn or rebuke creatures with 49HD or less whose combined Hit Dice do not exceed 88, and can automatically destroy or command creatures of 20 or fewer Hit Dice. Turn resistance is ineffective against Nehael's power. She may use this ability 35 times per day. Multiturning allows her to turn or rebuke twice per round.

*Divine Spell Power (Su):* Nehael can spend a turn attempt to gain a +8 bonus to the caster level of the next divine spell she casts.

*Green Subtype (Ex):* Nehael is always considered a native of the Prime Material plane, Faerie, Primordial Tree and the Planes of Spirit for the purposes of effects which target outsiders. 

*Positive Energy Aura (Su):* Undead within 15ft. with 30HD or less are automatically turned by Nehael; those with 20HD or less are automatically destroyed.

*Divine Spellcasting (SDA):* Nehael gains the Spell Focus feat for every spell which she casts; she never incurs attacks of opportunity for casting when threatened. She has access to spell slots through 19th-level.

*Alter Reality (SDA):* Nehael can replicate any spell effect of 9th-level or lower (caster level 46th, where appropriate). Use of this ability costs 5000 xp, and is drawn against Nehael's weekly 30,000xp cushion.

*Viridescent Mind (Unique SDA) (Ex):* Nehael enjoys an effect similar to a continual _commune with nature_. The range of the Viridescent Mind is 60 miles (10 miles per divine rank), except Nehael's perception also extends into Faerie, and coterminous Spirit planes. She may share her perception with any number of other willing creatures within range. 

*Image of Uedii (Unique SDA) (Ex):* Animals, plant creatures, feys, magical beasts, vermin, elementals and spirits with a connection to the natural world cannot harm or be compelled to harm Nehael in any way, and the initial attitude of such creatures towards her is always one of fanatic loyalty (ELH, p.40). 

*Aura of Awakening (Unique SDA) (Su):* As a free action, Nehael may emanate an aura which automatically _awakens_ all plants and animals within 600 feet, and communicates her needs to them. Awakened creatures return to their normal state when Nehael suppresses the aura, she moves beyond range, or they leave its area.

*Memory of Pain and Injustice (Unique SDA) (Su):* Nehael's skin provides immunity to all spells, spell-like abilities and supernatural attacks from outsiders with the either the good or evil subtype. If Nehael is targeted by or falls within the area of such an attack, it is automatically reflected back upon the attacker as if affected by _spell turning_, accompanied by an effect equivalent to a _symbol of pain_ (Fort DC 74 negates). Nehael can voluntarily suspend this ability as a free action to allow spells to affect her. The Save DC is Charisma-based.

*Divine Vow (Unique SDA):* Nehael shuns all manufactured artifacts, and rejects violent action; she gains the benefit of the Vow of Poverty and Vow of Peace feats as a 40th-level character without needing to meet the normal prerequisites. Nehael does not gain the bonus [exalted] feats usually associated with asceticism. Nehael's Vow of Peace extends only to animals, plants, feys, vermin, magical beasts, spirit creatures and elementals; it specifically excludes undead, constructs and outsiders with the evil subtype. Although disinclined to cause harm to most other creature types, Nehael is not bound by her vow to avoid it.


*Divine Vow Benefits*

*Aura of Calm (Su):* Creatures within 20 ft. of Nehael are subject to a _calm emotions_ effect (Will DC 74 negates). This is a mind-affecting compulsion effect.

*Bonuses (Su or Ex):* Nehael receives a +8 enhancement bonus to all ability scores, a +13 exalted bonus to AC, a +7 resistance bonus to all saving throws, and her natural armor bonus increases by +5.

*Exalted Strike (Su):* Natural weapons, and any weapons which Nehael wields automatically possess a +8 enhancement bonus; they are considered epic, good, adamantine, silver, cold iron weapons with the _ghost touch_ special ability for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction.

*Shattering Skin (Ex):* Manufactured weapons which strike Nehael must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 58) or be destroyed, leaving her unharmed. The Save DC is Constitution-based.

*Supernatural Powers and Faculties (Su):* These abilities are always in effect upon Nehael: _freedom of movement, true seeing, mind blank, foresight_. Caster Level 60th, where appropriate.


----------



## Justin

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Nehael*
> _The Green Aeon. Image of Uedii._




I'm in love.  

Wow. Just wow.

Sepulchrave, what exactly does it mean for her to be an Aeon? You've described them a bit with Pharamne, but can you expand on that?

Also, I'm curious as to why she is a Cleric. She seems like a really decked out Druid / Apostle of Peace?

*Thanks for posting her, Sep!*

EDIT: Found this descriptive footnote: "Aeons are (or were) understood to be cosmic celestial entities; emanations (or possibly avatars) of Oronthon. They are charged with tasks of great magnitude: establishing physical and metaphysical laws; the creation and maintenance of matter, space, energy and time. Orthodox Oronthonianism denies their existence, and long ago branded speculation regarding Aeons as heretical. Both Irrenite and Urgic belief, however, have a place for Aeons within their respective schemas: they are amoral or trans-moral but finite; removed by several degrees from the standard celestial hierarchy, and unconcerned by relative terms such as good and evil. Irrenite belief links them with the Inevitables, who otherwise occupy a very inconsistent place within the Orthodox world-view."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Wow the good stuff just keeps on comming!

And this girl came a long long way from where it all started out in that chappel....

Awsome writeup Sep, Nehael looks great! Nice abilities as well and when she enters the ballpark she's not one to be bossed around.

Cheers!


Just one Question, does she function in the way of an aspect of Uedii? Is she part of Uedii in the divine entity sense, not as in as how all living natural things are a part of her in the end.


----------



## Rackhir

I am curious Sep, how do you deal with the Rock-Paper-Scissors, nature of very high level play?

I had a little experience with running even just a 18th lvl no-holds barred for a couple of sessions and even with that. I found that for example, if a monster had an AC that the fighter was challenged by, the other char had no hope of hitting it. Or if a creature/character had a weak save then it had no hope of making the save vs an attack against that weak save. Things like that.


----------



## Quartz

Nehael? Oh wow! I do find myself concerned that she's too powerful for what we've seen: I'd  imagined her as less powerful than Nwm. 

A nitpick: where are the feats that grant her the extra spell slots? Doesn't she need 10x Improved Spell Capacity? Or are they covered by the Divine template?


----------



## the Jester

Thanks Sep, that's awesome!

Did I overlook it, or did you not put in her XP Reservoir?

Man- reading this thread is inspirational.


----------



## Justin

Sep,

Would Nehael's _Memory of Pain and Injustice_ provide protection against Gihaahia's spells when she's at DvR 9? Along those lines, is DvR 9 the limit of how much the Claviger can magnify her? Basically, could Nehael take her out? 

Justin


----------



## Cheiromancer

There's a reference in the SH to how Uedii could swat whole pantheons.  The Claviger would be no sweat.  (What *is* the Claviger anyway?  A being that can add 9 divine ranks to another being must be even more powerful?  How was such an entity persuaded to enforce the Injunction?)

Thing is, the Claviger acts to reduce the amount of interlopers into the Green, and (it seems) restrains foreign spellcasters.  So there is no urgent reason for Nehael to oppose the Claviger- or the Claviger's infernal agent Gihaahia.


----------



## Greybar

Hey, just hunted down the Dog Soul forum where some discussion used to be held on this variation of epic stuff, which I was interested in (but unable to really contribute to).  Unfortunately it looks like the discussion has died.  Does that pretty much represent the current thinking that these characters are based on?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sep uses the official rules, but seems to have an intuitive sense of how to put them together to make spells appropriate for his campaign.  If someone else tried, they'd likely get garbage.  It's like knowing the rules for a sonnet and trying to imitate Shakespeare.

So no, the proposed rewrite of the epic rules is not being used AFAIK.  It's too bad that bogged down.  But game mechanics is just too dang cumbersome at those levels.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Looks like you got the lucky post #, Cheiro.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Looks like you got the lucky post #, Cheiro.



Is there a prize involved?! 

p.s. there is obviously no such thing as coincidence.


----------



## Erevanden

This thread seems to have been somewhat forgotten of late


----------



## Moon_Goddess

This thread as started the second day of march in 2002! by a man that is famous for disappearing half a year at a time, and you think it's forgotten because he hasn't posted in 4 day!?    

wow just wow.


----------



## grodog

I just caught up on the recent posts here (hadn't read the last 2 pages), and continue to love the "oomph" that reading this (and Sep's fictions) provide to my creative juices.  

I have vague hope that over the holidays that I may get back to my 2+ years of backlogged archiving, but then, I'm also hoping to play some OD&D for the first time, so we'll see 

Happy holidays everyone, and thank you, Jim, for sharing your world, and your players' world, with us.  Keep 'em coming as you're able.  (And I'm still interested in talking to you about a small-scope freelance essay-writing project, btw, so do please email me your current contact info when you can).


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I have lots of scattered notes and ideas regarding the celestial host, and I'm starting to collate them into some kind of coherent form. I'll start in the middle, as usual.


*Flames*
The esoteric celestial order of Flames represents the divine agency of Oronthon as transmitted to mortals and celestials alike. They 'ignite' mortals and celestials with divine faculties, but do not otherwise intervene in earthly affairs; their incorporeality and invisibility means that they are only ever indirectly perceived.

Flames are the phenomenal sparks of the Empyrean medium, and are fundamentally divine in nature. They represent a more abstract, 'higher' order of vibrational energy than Orthodox celestials: in many ways, they are best understood as aspects of Oronthon himself; Flames are formless, and always act in perfect accordance with Oronthon's will. Their numbers cannot be counted. A Flame is primarily benign, and does not gravitate toward structure or concepts of order.

Most divinities have 20 outsider Hit Dice: a kernel of native godhood. Proxies, magnified representatives of deities, and ascended mortals do not benefit from these outsider levels. If still larger sparks of divine energy exist, then perhaps Flames also represent these. 

An (advanced, exalted, divine array, incorporeal, perfect) throne archon serves very loosely as the basis upon which the Flame is built.


*Flame*
*NG Huge Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire, Good, Incorporeal)*
_DvR 1+_

*Hit Dice:* 40d8+1000 (1320hp)
*Initiative:* +32
*Speed:* Fly 600 ft. (perfect); rapid translocation
*Armor Class:* 121 (-2 size, +33 deflection, +24 Dex, +1 Divine, +35 insight, +20 sacred); touch 121, flat-footed 97
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +40/-
*Attack:* +101 melee (4d6+59/19-20, _+10 brilliant energy fiery blast ghost touch greatsword_) 
*Full Attack:* +101/+96/+91/+86 melee (4d6+69/19-20, _+10 brilliant energy fiery blast ghost touch greatsword_) 
*Space/Reach:* 15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Alter Reality, Shadow of Oronthon
*Special Qualities:* Attunement, blindsight, darkvision, DR 30/epic and evil, fast healing 20, flaming brand, immunities (ability damage, ability drain, acid, _blasphemy_, cold, death effects, disintegration, electricity,  energy drain, fear, fire, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, petrification, poison, polymorph, sleep, sonic effects, stunning, _word of chaos_), inscrutability, low-light vision, sacred perfection, salient divine abilities, SR 85
*Saves:* Fort +74, Ref +73, Will +84
*Abilities:* Str -, Dex 58, Con 61, Int 64, Wis 81, Cha 77
*Skills:* Appraise +91 (+95 related craft skills), Balance +91, Concentration +89, Craft (any 9) +91, Decipher Script +91, Diplomacy +107, Gather Information +97, Handle Animal +97, Heal +99, Intimidate +107, Knowledge (arcana) +91, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +91, Knowledge (geography) +91, Knowledge (history) +91, Knowledge (nature) +95, Knowledge (nobility) +91, Knowledge (religion) +91, Knowledge (the planes) +91, Listen +101, Perform (oratory) +97, Perform (sing) +97, Search +91, Sense Motive +122,  Spellcraft +95, Spot +101, Survival +99 (+108 on other planes), Tumble +87
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes, Epic Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Epic Will, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Negotiator, Persuasive, Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Superior Initiative
*Challenge Rating:* 60
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral Good
*Advancement:* 41-150HD; a Flame gains 1 additional divine rank for every 10 Hit Dice it advances.

*Alter Reality (SDA):* A Flame may replicate any spell of 9th-level or lower, or any spell with metamagic enhancements with an adjusted level of 9th-level or lower. This ability is similar to the _wish_ spell. The Flame merely thinks of something and then makes it so. Doing this requires at least a standard action. The duplicated spell has no components, and the DC of its saving throw (if one is allowed) is 54. Caster Level 41st, where appropriate.

*Amorphous (Ex):* A Flame has no discernable anatomy and is not subject to critical hits or flanking.

*Attunement (Sp):* A Flame may _commune_ at will as a swift action. Caster Level 41st.

*Divine Aura (Ex):* A Flame can emanate a divine aura with a radius of 10 feet which bestows _daze, fright_ or _resolve_ upon mortals (Will DC 64 negates). This is a mind-affecting effect. The Save DC is Charisma-based

*Divine Senses (Ex):* A Flame can see, hear, touch and smell at a distance of 1 mile; its low-light vision, darkvision, blindsight and _true seeing_ ability also extend to this range. As a standard action it can perceive anything within 1 mile of any worshipper of Oronthon, or any holy sites, objects or any locations where Oronthon's name was spoken in the last hour. It can extend its senses to up to two locations at once. It can block the sensing power of entities of its divine rank or lower at up to two remote locations at once for 1 hour. It can speak directly to creatures within one mile.

*Flaming Brand (Su):* For the purpose of attacks, a Flame typically manifests a _+10 brilliant energy fiery blast ghost touch greatsword_. Manifesting the weapon is a free action. The flaming brand is a purely metaphysical extension of the Flame itself: the Flame uses its Charisma modifier in place of its Strength modifier for the purpose of determining its attacks and damage. The brand cannot be dispelled or separated from the Flame; if somehow suppressed or destroyed, the Flame can manifest the weapon again as a free action on its turn.

*Invest Mortal (SDA):* As a standard action, a Flame may temporarily surrender its divine rank to bestow any of the following conditions upon a willing mortal it can sense: one divine rank, sainthood, quasi-deific status, or the half-celestial template. A Flame may only invest one mortal at any given time, but a Flame with more than 1 divine rank may bestow multiple conditions and divine ranks, provided it possesses enough divine ranks itself. A Flame which has surrendered itself in this way essentially sublimates itself in the host and cannot use its abilities: if the mortal is slain, the Flame is automatically liberated. The Flame may end the investiture at any time as a free acton.

*Incorporeal Subtype (Ex):* A Flame gains the usual benefits associated with the incorporeal subtype. It has a 50% chance of ignoring damage from any corporeal source (except for _ghost touch_ weapons, positive or negative energy or force effects). It moves silently and cannot be heard with Listen checks.

*Inscrutability (Ex):* Flames are truly invisible in their natural form, and their presence cannot be detected or inferred with spells or effects which reveal invisible creatures, such as _see invisibility, invisibility purge_ or _true seeing_. Moreover, no other divination spell reveals any information regarding the Flame except _detect good_, which reads an overwhelming aura consistent with a powerful good outsider.

*Limitless Reservoir (Ex):* For the purposes of its Alter Reality SDA, a Flame has an unlimited XP cushion.

*Rapid Translocation (Su):* A Flame may move between any two points (even across planes) as a move action, regardless of their separation or the Flame's familiarity with its destination.

*Sacred Perfection (Ex):* A Flame gains a +20 sacred bonus to its armor class, attack rolls, saving throws and skill checks.

*Selfless Divinity (Ex):* A Flame has 1 or more divine ranks and gains most typical attendant benefits except for the following: a Flame has no portfolio or domains, has no portfolio sense or automatic action ability, cannot create magic items without the requisite item feat. and cannot use domain powers or domain spells as spell-like abilities. A Flame has no godly realm, no worshippers, and does not bestow spells.

*Shadow of Oronthon (Su):* A Flame may make its presence known by emanating one or more of the following effects. Each emanation has a radius of between 5ft. and 100ft. centered on the celestial: the flame chooses the size of the effect. The Flame may activate or suppress as few or as many emanations as it chooses a free action:


_*Brilliance:*_ A Flame can radiate light equal to full daylight; this effect automatically counters and dispels all darkness and illusion effects of 9th-level or lower. Evil creatures within the area of the briliance suffer a –4 morale penalty to all attack rolls, skill checks and saving throws; good creatures within the aura are immune to fear effects and gain Fast Healing 20. Undead and other creatures who are normally vulnerable to sunlight suffer its full effects whilst in the celestial's light. 
_*Divine Fire:*_ A Flame may shroud itself in an inferno which deals 30d6 points of fire damage and 30d6 points of divine damage per round (Ref half, DC 64); the divine energy is not subject to resistances or immunities. The Save DC is Charisma-based.
_*Divine Sonority:*_ The extreme holiness of the flame may be apprehended as a palpable sound. Each round, on the Flame's turn, nongood creatures within the radius are subject to a power equivalent to a _holy word_ (Will DC 64). Caster Level 41. The Save DC is Charisma-based. This is a sonic effect.

*True Seeing (Su):* This ability is always active to the limit of the Flame's vision.

*Skills:* A Flame receives a +8 racial bonus to Sense Motive and Intimidate checks.


----------



## Moleculo

I am going to hate myself for saying it, but I have to do it: "That creature is so cool."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Sick, that's all I'll say. If theres a limitless amount of those of varying DR 1-15 that explains enough why noone's touching heaving lol.

You do NOT mess with these guys.

Ever.

Really.. never ever.

They are so original too .


----------



## Cheiromancer

I would have thought that the Invest Mortal ability would be amped up a bit.  Either that or there would be weaker flames around who would grant conditions like the half-celestial template.

This is kinda like a Solar "investing" a sword to make it a +1 weapon.  Or an Infernal "investing" a normal animal so it can become a familiar for an evil first level wizard.

Maybe the idea will grow on me.


----------



## darkbard

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Attack: +101 melee (4d6*+59:*/19-20, _+10 brilliant energy fiery blast ghost touch greatsword_)
> Full Attack: +101/+96/+91/+86 melee (4d6*+69*/19-20, _+10 brilliant energy fiery blast ghost touch greatsword_)




Not to be a nudge, and not that it's likely to make a difference in my game, but which is the correct damage adjustment?


----------



## Gidien

By my math, Cha bonus = +33, so Dmg = +33 * 1.5 (from cha) + 10 (from sword) = +59

+59 is the correct bonus.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Alignment graph, mostly of powerful immortals.


----------



## Gidien

Sep, I notice that Demogorgan (or the Ancient) is conspicuously absent from this list. Is the Ancient synonomous with Tamasah or has its place been superceded in your world view by other entities, like the Cheshnites? I've always been keen to see the characters clash with Demogorgan, if only indirectly...


----------



## Justin

Sep, I notice that while several of Wyre's wizards are on the graph, Mostin is not. Is his perspective so different that alignment, at least in the conventional sense, doesn't apply to him?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Is the Ancient synonomous with Tamasah or has its place been superceded in your world view by other entities, like the Cheshnites?





> Sep, I notice that while several of Wyre's wizards are on the graph, Mostin is not. Is his perspective so different that alignment, at least in the conventional sense, doesn't apply to him?




I suppose the chart is drawn from a kind of Neo-Oronthonian perspective.

It's best to view it as a particular take on the campaign 'reality.' You could do another take, involving Outside, Demogorgon, Dream, Faerie etc. Certain names would reappear, others would be new: Mostin, Vhorzhe, Ghom etc (Outside); Soneillon, Khaajh, Yeshe etc. (Dream); Teppu somewhere between Dream and Faerie etc. Claviger. Gihaahia again.

If we had the _web of motes_ we could minutely watch as many or as few 'takes' as we wanted at the same time; see things drift between perspectives and paradigms, and thereby infer a great deal.


----------



## Atanatotatos

stunning.

May I ask you what your philosophical interests and reading are, sep? I also guess you are very much into study of religions... hinduism, particularly, i would say? 

hope to read more soon (on the other thread too, of course)


----------



## Cheiromancer

Ooh!  I like that diagram.  It's tantalizing to note that above the flames are apparitions and aeons.  I infer that aeons are approximately as much beyond a flame as a flame is beyond a generic celestial (like a trumpet archon).  Wow.   

Oronthon reminds me of the Ein Soph Aur of the cabala.  And it looks like Cheshne is kind of an anti-Oronthon.  Like a manichaen vibe going on there.  Very neat.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Another random critter: Gultheins (named after the Wyrish Royal Family; the boar is their emblem.). Your basic great nature spirit: paragon fully advanced dire boar + monster of legend + quasi-deity; Narh is constructed pretty much the same way. Switched out paragon SLAs and Ferocity special ability for additional Monster of Legend ability (deathless frenzy). Allies of Nwm and Mesikammi.


*Gulthein*
*Huge Outsider (Augmented Animal, Green, Native)*

*Initiative:* +13
*Hit Dice:* 21d8+378 plus 252 (798hp)
*Speed:* 450 ft.
*Armor Class:* 64 (-2 size, +8 deflection, +9 Dex, +1 dodge, +12 insight, +12 luck, +14 natural; flat-footed 54, touch 50)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +15/+50
*Attack:* Gore +67 melee (2d6+60/18-20x3)
*Full Attack:* 2 gores +67 melee (2d6+60/18-20x3)
*Space/Reach:* 15ft./10ft.
*Special Attacks:* Augmented critical
*Special Qualities:* Deathless frenzy, DR 10/epic, fast healing 20, fire and cold resistance 10, Immunities (ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, petrification, polymorph), hasted, SR 45
*Saves:* Fort +43 Ref +34 Will +30
*Abilities:* Str 64 Dex 29 Con 46 Int 19 Wis 30 Cha 27
*Skills:* Jump +195, Listen +34, Search +16, Sense Motive +22, Spot +34, Survival +22
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Frightful Presence), Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Devastating Critical (Gore), Improved Critical (gore), Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Overwhelming Critical (gore), Weapon Focus (gore)
*Environment:* Temperate foests
*Organization:* Solitary or herd (5-8)
*Challenge Rating:* 28

These enormous boars, which bristle with raw power, are one of the many manifestations of Uedii's ire. They move with great speed; whilst capable of formulating sophisticated plans, a Gulthein is aware that direct, overwhelming assault is its most effective weapon.
Gultheins understand Common and Sylvan, but are incapable of speech. They are immortal.

*Combat*
Gultheins understand that arcane spellcasters are often the most vulnerable to its Devastating Critical attack, and will target them first in preference to other character classes if it recognizes them.

*Deathless Frenzy (Ex):* If reduced to below 0 hit points, the Gulthein will continue fighting for a further 21 rounds before it expires.

*Devastating Critical:* Cretaures who suffer a critical hit from the Gulthein must make Fortitude saving throws (DC 47) or die.

*Frightful Presence (Ex):* When the Gulthein snorts (a free action), the ground trembles. Creatures with 20 or fewer Hit Dice within 20 ft. must make Will saving throws (DC 30) or become shaken until the opponent is out of range. A creature which saves successfully is immune to the Gulthein's ability for 24 hours.

*Hasted (Su):* The Gulthein acts as if _hasted_ at all times; its stat bock reflects this.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Now thats something to have for christmas dinner .

I'm starting to become such an Uedian fanboy . You're turning me from the arcane ways Sep, bad!


----------



## Erevanden

Sepulchrave, I have some questions (I like asking questions   ) about your cosmology and npc's:

1) A repost of an older question, but still high on my "I'd love to know" list - do you intend on posting the remaining Cheshnite Hierophants (especially Prahar, but I'm also very curious about Choach, Jahi and Naatha), and perhaps Rede, hmmm ??
2) I see a distinction between Ascended Masters and Saints on your graph, but how does that translate rules wise ?
3) Rimilin of the Skin is quite very powerful in the present, how do the other Wyrish wizards (Waide, Daunton, etc.) compare to him in terms of power ?

Thanks in advance    !!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> A repost of an older question, but still high on my "I'd love to know" list - do you intend on posting the remaining Cheshnite Hierophants (especially Prahar, but I'm also very curious about Choach, Jahi and Naatha), and perhaps Rede, hmmm ??




Sorry about not answering before - I'm notoriously slack at answering questions. Yes and Yes, when I get to it. I'm terribly fickle, though, and keep getting distracted. And I never have enough time (grumble).

There's lots of stuff which is on the back-burner in terms of making it (semi)- presentable. There's also a half-finished SH update which has been languishing on my desktop for months. If there are any particular requests, I'll try to fill them in the next few weeks - no promises, that would be unwise of me. But I'll do my best. Here's what's available:

*Celestial Stuff*
Pharamne and the Aeons (DvR20)
Eagle (Wrath). One of the Sovereignties. Emanation of Oronthon (DvR11)
Urgic celestial hierarchy with commentary.
Exalted/perfected templates.
Enitharmon, the Adversary, the Fall and the Eschaton.
Rede / Talions (LN equivalent of the half-celestial template on steroids)

*Green Stuff*
The Tree Ludja (DvR20)
Viridescent spells revealed by Nehael to Nwm.
Teppu and Hlioth
The Genii Locorum [is that the right declension? It doesn't seem right.]

*Far Realm Stuff*
Cats & Dogs
An Enemy of Ghom

*BBEGs*
Remaining Cheshnite immortals
Anumid and the Thee Sects
Khu evoker PrC


----------



## Erevanden

This...is...amazing... 

It's like seeing Santa squeezing his butt through the chimney, with this 'UUUGE bag on his back - you know it's coming...it is...yes...the goodies...too much...[hits random wall]   

If it comes to what I would be happiest to see from the list, it would be this:



> Rede / Talions (LN equivalent of the half-celestial template on steroids)
> 
> Cats & Dogs
> An Enemy of Ghom
> 
> Remaining Cheshnite immortals
> Anumid and the Thee Sects
> Khu evoker PrC


----------



## Gwarok

Great stuff Sep.   Few details on some of the epic spells though. 

Rimilin's _Demonthrall_ should also probably include a ward for Protection from Good and Unholy Aura, both likely to be on a powerful demon and will block mind control efforts. 

And on the spells that do really big summons of Cthonic Balors, Elder Treants and Primal Elementals, these creatures are allowed an SR and Save roll to prevent the summoning.   I think most of the spells don't include a bonus to caster level or increased DC to that effect. 

The campaign is truly getting into the realm of utter craziness, and I can see how most fantasy stories include legends of fights between gods that basically ruined the world in large scale physical ways.   I'm starting to see how this can actually be done with game mechanics which is both cool and frightening to think about as a DM.  

I hope the main story arc gets an update sooner rather than later, but I can appreciate the drains on your time preventing them.   Happy Holidays.


----------



## grodog

Hi Sep---

This stuff interests me the most:



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> There's also a half-finished SH update which has been languishing on my desktop for months.
> 
> *Celestial Stuff*
> Pharamne and the Aeons (DvR20)
> Urgic celestial hierarchy with commentary.
> Enitharmon, the Adversary, the Fall and the Eschaton.
> 
> *Green Stuff*
> Viridescent spells revealed by Nehael to Nwm.
> Teppu and Hlioth
> The Genii Locorum [is that the right declension? It doesn't seem right.]
> 
> *BBEGs*
> Remaining Cheshnite immortals
> Anumid and the Thee Sects
> Khu evoker PrC




If I had to prioritize, I'd go 1) SH update, 2) Pharamne/Aeons, 3) Urgics, 4) Enitharmon/etc., 5) BBEGs 

Happy holidays!


----------



## The Forsaken One

SH Update obviously , after that some of the green stuff! 

Viridity ftw~~


----------



## Rackhir

Story Hour update for me as well please.


----------



## grodog

But we'll definitely be happy to read more about any of these:



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Celestial Stuff*
> Pharamne and the Aeons (DvR20)
> Eagle (Wrath). One of the Sovereignties. Emanation of Oronthon (DvR11)
> Urgic celestial hierarchy with commentary.
> Exalted/perfected templates.
> Enitharmon, the Adversary, the Fall and the Eschaton.
> Rede / Talions (LN equivalent of the half-celestial template on steroids)
> 
> *Green Stuff*
> The Tree Ludja (DvR20)
> Viridescent spells revealed by Nehael to Nwm.
> Teppu and Hlioth
> The Genii Locorum [is that the right declension? It doesn't seem right.]
> 
> *Far Realm Stuff*
> Cats & Dogs
> An Enemy of Ghom
> 
> *BBEGs*
> Remaining Cheshnite immortals
> Anumid and the Thee Sects
> Khu evoker PrC




or whatever else feels like it's ready to pop out of your brain into the screen


----------



## Gwarok

*Epic spell xp costs*

How do you guys afford to develop Epic spells?  They are awesome but the xp cost on those range from 24K to ~ 29K to make.   Thats basically trading a level for a spell.   Does Sep have an alternate from of generating that for the characters or did Mostin and Nwm actually pay that?


----------



## Rackhir

Gwarok said:
			
		

> How do you guys afford to develop Epic spells?  They are awesome but the xp cost on those range from 24K to ~ 29K to make.   Thats basically trading a level for a spell.   Does Sep have an alternate from of generating that for the characters or did Mostin and Nwm actually pay that?




Sep IIRC does not have XP development costs for epic spells. I know there was at least one event where Nwm, spontaneously cast an epic spell burning the Staff he had to power an epic spell ("She Is Tired of Your Interference"), to fry a bunch of demons that were attacking the castle. 

Here's the relevant section. Bottom of post #82.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=58227&page=3&pp=30



			
				Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Note:
> 
> Nwm’s spell (She is tired of your interference) was a spontaneous variation of another that his player, Dave had been working on. I had ruled that DC0 Epic Spells could be invented and cast "on the fly." In this case I also allowed the staff of the woodlands to be used as a (fabulously expensive) material component – I permitted the normal XP cost to create the item (3600 XP) to be used in lieu of part of the XP mitigating factors (i.e. –36 DC). It had wholly appropriate symbolism for the mood that Nwm was in, and the spell’s visual effects reflected that.
> 
> So Nwm was the first PC to cast an Epic Spell in the game – to the immense surprise of the other players, who had no idea that Nwm was capable (or even that he was 21st level, IIRC).
> 
> The demonic attack was kind of mean of me, I’ll admit (although the players had great fun playing the devas for a round or two), but it was within Nhura’s capabilities to organize the ambush, so I could hardly let it pass. The PCs were still all completely spent from their encounter with Crosod, Eadric was missing, and to throw the chthonic babau (CR 20 or so) and a bunch of glabrezu at them at this point was a little bit ruthless.
> 
> 
> On a related note, this opened a whole new can of worms – that of allowing magical items to serve as material components for Epic Spells. I actually quite like the idea: its not as though such things can be freely purchased in the campaign, and I think it actually balances quite well – one form of XP sink (the item) is converted into another (the Epic Spell). The purpose and symbolism needs to be consistent on some level – so it wouldn’t be possible to use, say, Daern’s instant fortress to fuel a fire evocation.




There's a thread somewhere in which Sep works on developing an epic spell casting system, but I couldn't find it with a quick search. 

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=305

This link was supposed to go to it, but doesn't seem to.


----------



## Moleculo

Gwarok said:
			
		

> How do you guys afford to develop Epic spells?  They are awesome but the xp cost on those range from 24K to ~ 29K to make.   Thats basically trading a level for a spell.   Does Sep have an alternate from of generating that for the characters or did Mostin and Nwm actually pay that?




I also would guess that at a certain point, Sep isn't using strict XP (IE, "You defeated a CR 20 encounter, gain XP/3"). If challenge ratings tend to break down past 20th level, it would stand to reason that you should start playing a bit faster and looser with rewards.


----------



## grodog

I have three Sep Epic spellcasting/magic threads bookmarked:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58301
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70323&page=2&pp=25
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=172905


----------



## Justin

I'm watching LotR: The Two Towers right now and the build up to the battle of Helm's Deep got me wondering how Nwm could have won it on his own (that could make for an interesting thread). Then I remembered Sibud's Storm of Blood, so I Googled to find it in this thread quickly. What I got was so much better: The Onion!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Eadric at his metaphysical zenith as the fully empowered _Ahma_. Tahl has the same template combination (half-celestial/saint/quasi-deity). There is no more spiritual growth possible (i.e. no more templates) unless he radically changes his relationship with Oronthon (Eadric's paradigm); chthonic half-fiend blackguard is always one option ('The Bad Breath  ). Retrained/rebuilt, with all skills considered class skills and gear rebalanced for the umpteenth time. His SLAs have been upped a wee bit, with lots of his minor abilities made available at-will as many are just flavour anyway. Based on Marc's utility character format. The SH has a way to go before he reaches this point, btw.


*Eadric of Deorham ECL36*
The _Ahma_; Earl Marshal of Wyre. LG Medium Outsider (Augmented Humanoid, Native).

*Str 33 Dex 26 Con 29 Int 19 Wis 33 Cha 37*

*484hp* (26HD)  *Speed 40 ft.* (Base 60 ft.)  *Initiative +8*

*Perception*
Listen +11, Spot +11, Sense Motive +40, darkvision 60 ft, _true seeing_.

*Melee +39 (1d10+19/15-20); Devastating Critical DC 36*
Against evil outsiders +41 melee (1d10+21+2d6+1d8/15-20). All attacks are considered good-aligned and epic.

Domain Power: +20 Str for 1 round (free action) 1/day
Divine Might: +13 damage per attack for 1 round (free action); uses turning attempt
Smite Evil: +13 to attack, +30 damage 5/day
With _righteous fury_ Divine Might and domain power, full smite attack routine at +66/+61/+56/+51 (1d10+76+2d6+1d8); DC to resist Devastating Critical increases to 48.

Other melee options: _rhino's charge_ (double damage on a charge), _knight's move_ (up to 60 ft. and flank), Power Attack, Great Cleave, mounted combat options

*Resistance*

AC 57 (touch 36, flat-footed 55)
Fort +38 Ref +30 Will +36; +6 vs. evil outsiders; +4 racial bonus vs. poison
Immunities: Ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, critical hits, disease, electricity, energy drain, fear, mind-affecting effects, petrification, polymorph
DR 10/adamantine and epic and evil
Spell Resistance 35
Resistance to fire 10
Fast healing 10

*Supernatural Powers*

Aura of Courage: Allies gain +4 save vs. fear
_Daylight_: At will. CL 26.
Lay on Hands: 195 hp/day
Protective Aura: 20-ft radius. Allies gain +4 AC (deflection) and +4 saves (resistance)
Turn/Rebuke Undead: As 12th-level Cleric, +4 synergy bonus. 16/day.

*Spell-Like Abilities*
Caster level 26th. Charisma-based. Save DC 25+ spell level.

At will – _aid, bless, detect evil, guidance, imbue with spell ability, neutralize poison, protection from evil, remove disease, resistance, virtue_
3/day – _heal_ (DC 31), _holy aura_ (DC 33)
1/day – _dispel evil_ (DC 30), _hallow_ (DC 30), _holy smite_ (DC 29), _holy word_ (DC 32). _true resurrection, summon monster IX_

*Spells*
Caster level 12th. Wisdom-based. 6/6/6/5. Save DC 23+ spell level. May prepare spells from the Strength domain.

1st – _resurgence_ (x2), _rhino's rush_ (x3), _vision of glory_
2nd – _aura of glory, divine insight_ (x2), _knight's move, shield other_ (x2)
3rd – _blessed sight, mass resurgence, remove curse, righteous fury_ (x3)
4th – _death ward_ (x2), _dispel chaos_ (DC 27), _restoration, spell immunity_

*Communication*

Diplomacy +50, Perform (oratory) +42
Speaks Common, Celestial, Old Borchian, Abyssal and Infernal. 
Communicate with any creature which possesses a language via _tongues_ (Caster Level 14th). 
Communicate with celestials via telepathy (60 ft.).

*Scholarly*
History +18, Nobility +33, Religion +33

*Horsemanship*
Ride +39, Handle Animal +28

*Feats* 
Cleave, Devastating Critical (bastard sword), Divine Might, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Great Cleave, Great Smiting, Improved Critical (bastard sword), Mounted Combat, Overwhelming Critical (bastard sword), Power Attack, Ride-by Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Weapon Specialization (bastard sword).

*Immortal*
Eadric is immortal. He does not age, and does not need to eat, sleep or breathe.

*Possessions* 
_Skin of Sarth, Melimpor's Shield, Circlet of Cemdrei, Lukarn, The Left Eye of Palamabron._ Keep, estates, mundane items and sundry possessions valued at approximately 500,000 gps.

_Circlet of Cemdrei:_ This narrow band grants a +6 enhancement bonus to the wearer's Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom.
_Lukarn:_ This weapon is an intelligent _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_ (AL LG; Int 14, Wis 25, Cha 26; Empathy, 120 ft. darkvision, blindsense and hearing, Ego 37). The wielder can use a _sunburst_ effect (heightened to 9th-lvel, DC 27) at will (Caster Level 20th). _Lukarn_ understands Celestial and Common and has the special purpose _slay chaotic evil creatures_; creatures so struck are subject to _confusion_ (DC 27) for 2d6 rounds. (1.5M)
_Skin of Sarth:_ This _+5 heavy fortification full plate armor_ grants the wearer damage reduction 10/adamantine. (500K)
_Melimpor's Shield:_ Twice reforged by celestial smiths, Melimpor's Shield is a _+5 great reflection heavy steel shield_ (2.25M).
_The Left Eye of Palamabron:_ This _gem of seeing_ confers the ability upon its bearer to use _discern lies, zone of truth_ and _zone of revelation_ at will. Spell resistance is ineffective against  the _Eye of Palamabron_ and no saving throw is permitted to resist its effects. Caster Level 20th. (Major Artifact; 2M?)


----------



## Quartz

That's 26th level + templates? How about rebuilding him as a Fighter / Knight / Paladin / Divine Crusader? Give him the Strength, Glory, and Healing domains.

I presume he's got +5 Inherent bonus on all stats? No +6 Enhancement to Con?


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Alignment graph, mostly of powerful immortals.




This is excellent - thanks for posting it! 

I have three questions: 

1) Do the Nireem (especially the name itself) have any mythological equivalent/inspiration? 

2) You mentioned that the alignment graph might differ from non-Oronthonian perspectives. How would it differ - it seems to me that it meshes with the perspectives of the other religions too, apart from the fact that they might place themselves on top, but that would not impact the relationships. 

3) Is the Tamasah the same void/nothingness that influences demons? How does Cheshne tie into this?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Roman said:
			
		

> I have three questions:
> 
> 1) Do the Nireem (especially the name itself) have any mythological equivalent/inspiration?




I guess the Tuatha Dé Danaan have left their fingerprints on the Nireem. Ninit may be a kind of Epona figure. The unconscious has a habit of regurgitating the same archetypes. If you buy into Jung/Campbell. Not that I do   



			
				Roman said:
			
		

> 2) You mentioned that the alignment graph might differ from non-Oronthonian perspectives. How would it differ - it seems to me that it meshes with the perspectives of the other religions too, apart from the fact that they might place themselves on top, but that would not impact the relationships.




I'd have to think about that one. Other perspectives are much less developed in the notes that I have, but I'm sure they're equally complex. The post-_Saizhan_ / Urgic mystical world-view is pretty well evolved. I keep meaning to post it, but instead I just tinker with it and it gets longer and more complex. There's a couple of sketches posted below.



			
				Roman said:
			
		

> 3) Is the Tamasah the same void/nothingness that influences demons? How does Cheshne tie into this?




Presumably, although maybe they're from a different epoch of understanding. The identity of Demogorgon and Cheshne is never made explicit, but they represent similar annihilation/nonbeing principles. As usual, I try to avoid asserting metaphysical truths of this magnitude, as to contain them (within language or a conceptual framework) is to deprive them of their power. Dwelling on such ideas is _supposed_ to make one uncertain and uncomfortable.


----------



## Angel of Adventure

Hi Sep,

Quick (hopefully fun) question. . . What do you think is the most interesting non-epic spell that Mostin has develop over the last year?

Feel free to give a description if its easier than posting the spell.

Thanks,

AoA


----------



## Roman

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> I guess the Tuatha Dé Danaan have left their fingerprints on the Nireem. Ninit may be a kind of Epona figure. The unconscious has a habit of regurgitating the same archetypes. If you buy into Jung/Campbell. Not that I do




Thanks - I will read up on Irish Mythology to see who Tuatha Dé Danaan were in the Irish myths and legends. 



> I'd have to think about that one. Other perspectives are much less developed in the notes that I have, but I'm sure they're equally complex. The post-_Saizhan_ / Urgic mystical world-view is pretty well evolved. I keep meaning to post it, but instead I just tinker with it and it gets longer and more complex. There's a couple of sketches posted below.




Actually, that's great and what I was looking for. Nonetheless, it appears to confirm my hypothesis that the basic structure of the other perspectives is similar, even though the details, the relationships and the relative positions may differ. 



> Presumably, although maybe they're from a different epoch of understanding. The identity of Demogorgon and Cheshne is never made explicit, but they represent similar annihilation/nonbeing principles. As usual, I try to avoid asserting metaphysical truths of this magnitude, as to contain them (within language or a conceptual framework) is to deprive them of their power. Dwelling on such ideas is _supposed_ to make one uncertain and uncomfortable.




Very interesting indeed. I think you are in no danger of making the metaphysical concepts comfortable. The very idea of having beings that embody non-being/non-existence and yet they exist is mind-boggling. 

 BTW: How do you reconcile the principle that no perspective is correct with the experiences of player characters in the campaign? For example, if chthontic beings, obviously such beings exist - yet this collapses the uncertainty function into certainty (something like the Schrodinger equation/function in quantum mechanics). There must at least be limits to the uncertainty for it to work, no?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Compiled Notes on Oronthonism & the Host*

*Introduction*

*On Saizhan*
The Wyre campaign is predicated on a lack of cosmic absolutes. There is no overarching cosmology, but rather a number of conflicting world-views which somehow need to accommodate one another as, to some degree at least, each is manifestly true. This can cause inconsistencies which require an ongoing need to address. There is no end-point to this process, no hidden 'answer' that will somehow be mysteriously revealed, no grand conspiracy which will link all of the elements together in a final 'aha,' in which resolution and a sense of completion is attained.

One of the ways in which the campaign world itself comes to this realization is through _Saizhan_, which modestly dubs itself a 'transmetaphysic.' To ask what _Saizhan_ 'is' is to miss its point as, ultimately, it represents an escape from the futility of all metaphysical speculation. _Saizhan_ is best described as a _mode of perception_, in which the search for meaning is abandoned in the face of immediate apprehension of Truth. Because this perception is nondual in nature, to ascibe any kind of category to the Truth (i.e. to say it is _this_ but not _that_) is not possible. There is nothing revolutionary about this statement, and mystics have been saying the same thing since time immemorial.

But _Saizhan_ itself is paradoxical, as the religion which spawned it – monotheistic, monolithic and steeped in formal dogma – is an unlikely parent. The philosophical clash which results from the meeting of the old and new viewpoint is titanic, and requires a radical reorientation in consciousness for those who are accustomed to 'yes' or 'no' answers – which is to say the bulk of the Orthodox faithful at the time when the campaign takes place. And _Saizhan_ itself competes with other modes of mystical apprehension, suggesting that it is not _the_ answer but merely _an_ answer to the perennial question.

If Orthodoxy is _Saizhan_'s sire, then Urgic Mysticism – long regarded as a fringe heresy with dangerously subversive elements – is its foster-parent, or perhaps its fairy godmother. Many of the didactic tools used in the cultivation of _Saizhan_ have their roots in Urgic practice, and in the wake of the philosophical revolution inspired by the dissemination of the new teaching, a great deal of Urgic symbolism, together with its methodologies and its emphasis on consciousness, found its way into the Oronthonist mainstream. Tramst, the _Sela_, around whom the new practice turns, achieved (or received, depending on one's perspective) his realization under the tutelage of Urgic Masters east of Wyre, and the core negatory dialectic of _Saizhan_ itself owes much to the rigorous Urgic method best embodied in the kius – an unresolvable paradox framed as a double negation.

After the advent of _Saizhan_, the Urgic classification of celestials also began to arouse interest amongst scholars and theologians; it was viewed by many as being more 'complete.'  The system presented here owes much to the once heretical practice – now viewed by many as encapsulating fundamental truths which, somehow, had eluded Orthodoxy.

*Conventions and Nomenclature*
*Capitalization* 
Knowing which terms to capitalize and which to leave lower case has been something of a problem, and I've taken a fairly arbitrary line in this regard. The issue is compounded by the fact that in Old Borchian – the language from which many of the words and terms are assumed to be converted or paraphrased, and in which some terms are still rendered ('_Saizhan_' itself translates as simply 'To See') – all nouns are routinely capitalized. In summary, these are the forms I've used:


All proper nouns (_Oronthon, Enitharmon_), are of course capitalized. Where terms refer to metaphysical concepts which exist with regard to Oronthon (e.g. _Radiant Form, Cosmic Mind_), these too are capitalized. Likewise, any phenomenon or entity which is 'emanatory' – a persona of Oronthon – is also capitalized. Hence _Sovereignty_, not 'sovereignty'; and _Flame_, not 'flame'.
Where a grouping is worthy of being considered equivalent to a proper noun – e.g. _Order of Thrones_ – I've used capitals. A member of the order – a throne – remains lower case.
The word _Host_ when capitalized refers to the entirety of the celestial population; when the lower case _host_ is used, it simply refers to a large grouping of celestials (roughly equivalent in size to a modern army corps). Note that any particular host (e.g. the _Ninth Host_) warrants capitalization as it is a specific, named body.
When a term refers to a 'place' (_Aeonic Sphere, Ethereal Plane_) I've retained capitalization. In most cases, such 'places' are, in fact, levels of vibrational consciousness rather than physical regions, but the distinction is irrelevant for purposes of this work.
Certain other metaphysical concepts (e.g. _Falling_) have also been capitalized; this is simply to emphasize their fundamental importance to the Oronthonist world-view.

*The Names and Functions of the Choirs*
Over time, the names ascribed to various celestials have changed, and their precise functions have been modified. I've tried to move away somewhat from directly paralleling the choirs of (Pseudo-Dionysian) classical angelology, as it seemed an overt act of shoehorning which did justice to neither the game nor the original typology. In some cases, I've retained the game terms (_deva, solar_), and in others I've opted to use more traditional names (planetars have firmly become _thrones_, and the original game term has been dropped). In most cases, the decision has been entirely arbitrary and the preferred term is based on my personal aesthetic. 

Because the typology is based on a weird mish-mash of D&D names, classical angelology, 19th-century Enochia and Gnosticism, it might sometimes strain credulity. Names and ideas are also appropriated shamelessly from Dante, Blake, Milton, or whatever else takes my fancy. I have no defense in this regard.

*Power, not God* 
Although deific in the scope of their potency and responsibility, I have avoided using the term _god_ or _deity_ with regard to entities within the Oronthonist cosmology which possess divine rank, opting for the more neutral term _Power_ instead. Most Oronthonists would regard ascribing conventional notions of godhead to aspects of the Godhead as being ignorant in the extreme; the term Power also helps avoid a tendency to view these entities as entirely discrete, which they are not.

*Oronthonism vs. Oronthonianism*
The terms _Oronthonian_ and _Oronthonianism_ have historically been used with reference to the previously established Church of Oronthonian Orthodoxy. They became defunct with the advent of _Saizhan_, as the _Sela_ welcomed followers of any number of erstwhile heretical religious sects into the fold. The term _Oronthonism_ is now used to include any school or subschool with its roots in one or more of these sects. Arguably, an even broader term is _Saizhanism_, which can best be described as 'a recognition of the significance of (the state of) _Saizhan_.' Because _Saizhan_ claims to transcend all religious boundaries, it is technically possible to be a Saizhanist without being an Oronthonist. Whatever. I've attempted to remain consistent in usage throughout.

*Neo-Oronthonism*
The term _Neo-Oronthonism_ is used to describe the 'broad middle ground' among the post-_Saizhan_ Oronthonist world-view. Whilst it is primarily composed of elements previously associated with Orthodoxy and retains much of Orthodoxy's remaining temporal infrastructure, it also draws heavily on Urgic mystical language and incorporates certain 'Sophia' notions (i.e. the goddess Uedii as the feminine aspect of Oronthon) espoused by Reconciliationist thinkers, particularly as regards the _Viridity_. It is beyond the scope of this study to examine these movements in detail, and a brief overview relating to the main trends in religious thought in the early-to-mid 7th century must suffice. It should be noted that there are many areas of overlap between these different perspectives:


_*Aeonism:*_ A small but growing sect which embraces the notion that a number of proto-Aeonic entities are present in the world, and they will slowly become revealed. Influences are diverse, but the Viridity plays an important role. 
_*Ahmaism:*_ Any philosophy which looks to the _Ahma_ as an exemplar. 
_*Ascetic Saizhanism:*_ A strict missionary cult with strong Urgic ties. Followers demonstrate unusual supernatural powers. Deemed unpopular and disruptive by the establishment.
_*Cult of Saint Tahl:*_ Devotees of Saint Tahl the Resurrected. Tahl is invoked as a protector-spirit who brings moral certainty tempered with compassion. Modesty and charity are considered central virtues; faith is considered the most effective tool for eliminating the Self, the principal barrier between the practitioner and _Saizhan_. The state of _Saizhan_ itself is conceived of in strongly theistic terms. Celestial thaumaturgy is emphasised.
*Cult of the Talion:* A militaristic cult centered around Rede, popular amongst penitents and former Temple grandees.
*Devotionals: *The tens of thousands of Oronthonists who worship the _Sela_ directly, as the embodied Oronthon.
*Dialectical Saizhanism:* The strict adherence to the dialectic of _Saizhan_ without regard to any external forms, including devotion to Oronthon. 
*Irrenite Heresy:* School with dualist tendencies which regards the complex relationship between Oronthon and his Chief Emanation – the Adversary – as of fundamental importance to understanding the cosmos. There is an emphasis on questioning established mores and self-development without reference to other loci. Thaumaturgy and divination form the cornerstones of Irrenite practice. Although no longer technically heretical, many Irrenites still prefer to self-identify as heretics.
_*Radical Antinomianism:*_ An Ahmaist sect of Irrenite descent who venerate the _Ahma_ as the immanent manifestation of the Adversary.
*Reconciliationism:* A school of thought which maintains the ultimate identity of Oronthon with Wisdom (equated with Uedii). The basis of _Viridescent Thaumaturgy_, which specializes in conjuring Green analogues of celestials and/or Empyreal nature spirits.
*Skohsldaur:* The 'Gate of Demons.' An antinomian sect which promotes not only goetic experimentation, but congress with demons in order to radically deconstruct reality. Founded by the thaumaturge Sineig, considered a Master by the Irrenites. Viewed suspiciously by many, as 'those whom it would benefit risk loosing too much, and those for whom it is safe no longer require it.' It is equated with the _Path of Lightning_, employed by the _Ahma_ to transcend morality.
*Temple Revivalism:* A political groundswell amongst many former members of the Magistratum in response to the threat from the south, it also reasserts many Orthodox forms. Viewed by many as regrettable but necessary.
*Urgic Practice:* Practical tools for self-realization espoused by Urgic Mysticism, adopted with variations by many practitioners of _Saizhan_. Urgic Practice emphasises meditational techniques and the _kius_ or double-paradox for the purposes of transcendencing duality. Urgic Practice is distinct from Urgic Mysticism, although much of the language of the latter has also been appropriated.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Compiled Notes on Oronthonism & the Host*

*The Infinity of Oronthon*

The Urgic conception of celestial reality, having evolved from a school of mystical inquiry, is abstruse. Layers of symbols and paths intertwine, intimating at a truth which lies beyond grasp. Essences, epochs, dignities and altitudes overlap and contradict one another as useful methods of measurement; function is blurred; classification is vague. This is purposeful in the eyes of the Urgics: the forms should exist to stimulate insight, not to distract from it. 

The totality of heavenly powers (_Sath Waírth_), includes celestials, emanations of Oronthon, reflections of emanations, the virtuous dead, and other created beings. According to some, this pleroma extends to include all fiendish creatures too, as they are also agents of the Cosmic Mind. What follows is a brief overview of Urgic thought in matters celestial; it should not be regarded as either exhaustive or authoritative.

*Cosmogenesis and the Conception of Time*
Orthodox Oronthonianism long subscribed to a linear model of time: there was a beginning (creation), a middle (unfolding) and an end (eschaton). The current epoch was obviously somewhere in the middle; estimates to the length of time remaining before the eschaton was due varied, with the more apocalyptically-minded amongst the faithful viewing the End of Days as imminent. 

Oronthonists of more mystical persuasion, who found Orthodox explication simplistic, posited a variety of alternative theories. According to the Urgics, notions of True Godhood – equated with Oronthon – exist outside of all temporal constructs. Through introspection, prayer and meditation, time is revealed as illusory; it is merely another veil which intrudes between the contemplative and the Absolute. For practical purposes, however, time remains a useful measure, given the fact that most human experience lies within its framework. Epochs of cosmic time – the length of each is vague – describe the nature of reality as it becomes more removed from Oronthon. But each is also  eternal in the sense that the mystic can 'tune in' to a particular wavelength of consciousness, and experience the magnitude of the epoch with total immediacy. Time, therefore, should be understood as another incomplete metaphor which points towards the Unmanifest – the Infinite Oronthon – which is without qualities which can be described in any conventional sense.

*The Ten Epochs*
Time, or conditional reality, can be organized into epochs which are best understood as the increasing bifurcation of – and hence removal from – the Absolute. Urgics long ago gave up asking the question 'Why?' as they recognized that that way lies madness, or existential misery at best: purpose and meaning are deemed mortal constructs, designed to allay fears of the great unknown, and searching for them should be avoided. The number of epochs (and their order) has long been argued by Masters and theologians; by the time of Neo-Oronthonism, this number was more-or-less fixed at ten, although dispute still exists:


The Radiant Form self-emanates, thereby illuminating Consciousness. An uncounted number of Flames spontaneously arise. [Oronthon begets himself before time]
Aeons are emanated by the Cosmic Mind. The metaphysical principles of time and creation are contrived.
 The Empyrean is fashioned by the Radiant Form and the Aeons.
The Sovereignties are emanated by the Radiant Form, and in turn the Regents are reflected.
The Aethers, the Astral, the World of Men and many Limbos are shaped from Void by the Aeons; Oronthon's Vision is revealed to the Sovereignties. Hell is also made by the Aeons, but its purpose remains hidden from the Sovereignties.
Artifacts of Radiance are wrought by the Radiant Form; many assemble in celestial choirs. They inhabit the Empyrean.
The Adversary questions the legitimacy of the Vision. Many celestials are sympathetic to his arguments. Marred creations by the Aeons in anticipation of the Vision.
War in Heaven. The Fall.
Man awakes within the confines of an imperfect world. 
 Saizhan is revealed to Man.

Each of the epochs – except the first – is held to have a presiding Aeon, which best embodies the principles associated with it, although it should be noted that in no tradition is the total number of Aeons actually fixed. Sometimes, the term _First Aeon_ is ascribed to the Radiant Form itself; this is a convenient short-hand, and is not intended to suggest that the Radiant Form is of the same order or magnitude of being as the other Aeons: _as an ant to an Aeon, so an Aeon to Radiance_.

*Entity and Place (and Time)*
As one ascends the _scala mystica_ of the Oronthonist reality, notions of discrete boundaries between individual beings, places and times begin to evaporate in the face of more fundamental concepts which cannot be rendered in rational terms. The Sovereign Sphere – wherein the Magnitudes of Oronthon swell and pulse in an eternal incandescence – may be no different to the Radiant Form itself; the Sovereignties themselves merely faces which Oronthon presents to the finite, which otherwise cannot contain His presence. An Aeon – a demiurgic entity which embodies metaphysical principles of the highest order – is also a measure of time, and hence the same as the epoch which it governs. Reflection and meditation upon these false dichotomies provides the mystic with the tools necessary to propel his apprehension and understanding into the Infinite.

*Consciousness and Radiance*
The two qualities which are ascribed to Oronthon – Consciousness and Radiance – form the basis of all cosmogonic speculation. In traditional Urgic Mysticism, their relationship with one another is subtle and difficult to define; on one hand, Consciousness is held to be 'superior,' in the sense that it is the transcendent principle, yet on the other, they are complementary, as all of conditional reality springs from the interplay between the two. 

The _Urge Primeval_ – from which the mystical school of thought assumes its name – is held to originate in Consciousness _before_ it is illumined by Radiance, but the latter is required in order to consider it; without Radiance, Consciousness is impenetrable to thought and understanding. As the mystic descends from a state of rapture and returns to the phenomenal world, the 'echoes' of Consciousness and Radiance are perceived as dualities which become increasingly reified in the phenomenal sense: potentiality and realization, self and other, mind and matter, law and good, soul and body, exaltation and fall, and so on. _Saizhan_, whilst acknowledging the validity and importance of such perceptions, also strikes out beyond both them and the three ontological states as well – something which Urgic Mysticism fails to adequately address. Being, nonbeing and becoming are all revealed as finally empty in the face of perfect apprehension. This is the Shining Void of Unmanifest Godhead which Cheshne fears.


*Glossary of Terms*
*Aeons:* The highest of the Consciousness-emanations. Reflections of thought in the Cosmic Mind given supramundane qualities and independent existence. Their role is demiurgic, and they govern the working of the cosmos; as such their motivations are utterly beyond human comprehension. Their essence is said to be _Numinous_ – i.e. shared with Oronthon. They abide in the Aeonic Sphere – outside of space, time and causality – but manifest freely within it. Aeons are DvR20 powers, and represent the sensible limit of entities which can be described in game terms.
*Aeonic Sphere:* The highest of the Infinitudes, beyond which is only Unmanifest Godhead.
*Altitude:* The level of a celestial's 'removal' from earthly affairs; alternatively, a measure of identity with Oronthon. There are fourteen altitudes.
*Apparitions:* Consciousness-emanations. Futures, possibilites and impossibilities which pass through the Mind of God. They may be understood as Aeons which will become, or might become, or will never become. Apparitions are only partially reified; they remain within the Unrevealed Sphere of the Infinitudes, but they may erupt briefly into reality with unpredictable effects. When an Apparition assumes true form, a new Aeon is born. Most accept that the advent of _Saizhan_ was also the birth of an Aeon.
*Archons:* Celestials of the Fifth Choir. They work miracles, and herald the arrival of the hosts.
*Ardors:* An esoteric choir with governance over devotion. Ardors cultivate religious passions amongst the spiritually languid, and moderate their overabundance as experienced by zealots.
*Artifact of Radiance:* A celestial creature wrought from the Empyrean by the Radiant Oronthon. They include the choirs and the provenances.
*Ascended Masters: *Great teachers and prelates within Oronthonism who have undergone assumption and been transported bodily to Heaven. This often occurs immediately prior to natural expiry of a master. The ascension is taken as sign of the teacher’s authenticity. Ascended masters are returned their youth and vigor upon entry to the Beatitudes, where they may spend eternity in prayer, contemplation and discourse, as suits their temperament. Occasionally, ascended masters visit the World of Men to observe, teach or warn of some great event.
*Astral Devas:* Celestials of the Sixth Choir. Great soldiers of the Heavens. Celestials who escort deserving mortal souls to the abode of bliss. 
*Beatitudes:* The region of the Heavens reserved for saints and contemplatives. From the Beatitudes, enlightened teachers can freely pass across the Blessed Plain to instruct the Pious Dead, or descend into the World of Men to bring revelation.
*Celestial Essence:* Manifested essence which is corporeal. It is ageless and can endure extremes which would slay mortals, but is still subject to trauma and destruction.
*Consciousness Form:* The Cosmic Mind. Alternatively, the Fount of Numinous Essence or the Will of Unmanifest Godhead. Interpreted in the light of _Saizhan_ as comprised of three elements: _sela_ (perfect gnostic intellect), _faheth_ (supreme empathy), and _saizhan_ (unclouded apprehension). 
*Consummation:* Highest of the dignities. The ontic state in which meaningful distinction between an entity and Oronthon becomes no longer possible.
*Dignity:* A measure of the power and purity of a living or deceased mortal, or of a celestial or emanation. The traditional hierarchy of dignities (lowest to highest) is _blessed – revered – holy – immaculate – exalted – magnified – perfected – consummated_.
*Dominions:* Celestials of the Fourth Choir. They regulate the duties of lesser celestials and act as knights in the war against evil.
*Emanations of Consciousness:* Manifest Thought. Aeons, Flames and possibly the Radiant Form itself.
*Emanations of Radiance:* Embodied principles which arise from the Radiant Form of Oronthon. The Sovereignties and Regents, Oronthon's sensible personae.
*Embodied Essence:* The corporeal form afforded to most mortals after they have died or ascended. 
*Empyrean:* The heavenly abodes of the choirs and the sovereignties, proximal to the throne of the Radiant Oronthon. 
*Epoch:* An order of creation according to Urgic belief. There are ten epochs; each except the first has a presiding Aeon.
*Esoteric Celestial:* A celestial who belongs to an order not present in Orthodox belief; more broadly, any entity of the Oronthonist pleroma which is not a member of the classical choirs.
*Exaltation:* A state of exceptional purity possessed by the greatest celestials.
*Flames:* Consciousness-emanations which exist as invisible and formless but discrete entities; if the Divine Thought turns to a particular matter, a Flame is always present. Flames are the medium through which magnification or enlightenment is bestowed or attained, and they exist in all spheres at all times. In temperament, the Flame is of singular goodness and mercy and is utterly incorruptible – the Urgics maintain that alone of all finite entities, a Flame is not subject to Fall. When it manifests, a Flame is held to most closely resemble Oronthon’s Radiant Form; certain mystics maintain that each Flame is, in fact, merely an iota or quantum of the Radiant Form.
*Innocents:* The dearest to Oronthon. Mortals who have died bearing no memory of sin; or the souls of Masters who have shucked off its last vestige. They are afforded a special abode within the Cherubic Sphere. They are intangible (invisible and incorporeal), and exist in a perpetual ecstasy.
*Intangible Essence:* The essence of the Innocents – either because embodiment is too cumbersome for them, or because Oronthon’s proximity is such that all memory of mortal flesh is burned away. The cultivation of the intangible essence is central to some traditional Urgic meditational practices. 
*Lights:* An esoteric order which inhabits the Illuminated Sphere. They recall to the Pious Dead the eternal grace of Oronthon.
*Magnification:* The state in which an entity partakes of Oronthon's power. Any celestial may be magnified for a period of time; magnification is the natural state of the Regents and the Sovereignties.
*Martyrs:* Holy individuals who have died in defense of Oronthonism. They are afforded a special place in the Serenities, as recognition of their sufferings.
*Monadic (Devas):* The seventh celestial choir. The guardians of shrines and temples.
*Monadic Sphere:* The upper Ethereal Plane, nearest to the World of Men but still illuminated by the light of Oronthon’s Heaven. Below, the regions coextant with the mortal plane are the battlegrounds between the Celestial Host and the fiends. The seventh, eighth and ninth choirs abide in the Monadic Sphere, closest to the areas of their deployment. They are the most (metaphysically) individuated of Oronthon’s celestial servants, as they spend the greatest time absent from the Heavens.
*Monitors:* An esoteric order of celestials, reckoned equal to Thrones in dignity. They ensure the strict adherence of lower celestial orders to the Law of Oronthon, and may act as supernatural agents of retribution toward mortals.
*Movanic (Devas):* The eighth celestial choir. Protectors of holy men.
*Numinous Essence:* The secret essence of the Mind of Oronthon. It derives from the creative impulse of Unmanifest Godhead, to which it is not unidentical, and is implicated in the role of the _Sela_.
*Radiant Form:* The Supreme Manifested Essence. The reflex of the Consciousness Form, sometimes called the _First Aeon_ or the _Body of God_. The apprehensible Oronthon, most often characterized as an overwhelming incandescence. The relative finitude or infinitude of the Radiant Form is a matter of theological debate.
*Raptures:* An esoteric order of celestials associated with the state of religious ecstasy. They abide in the Monadic Sphere in the Region of Dreams.
*Regents:* Powerful aspects of the Sovereignties who communicate the Divine Will to the celestial hosts. 
*Provenances:* Created beings which are not numbered within the choirs, and from whom good independently originates. Their abodes are often astral or ethereal, but they are active in the World of Men. Urgicism recognizes several dozen provenances, the most highly regarded are _asura, lammasu, lillend, naga, phoenix, shedu, sphinx, sunwyrm_.
*Sempiternal Essence:* Emanated essence which cannot be contained or destroyed. When dissipated, it quickly reforms. [DvR11 powers w/ Rejuvenation SDA]
*Seraphic Sphere:* The sphere of exaltation. Highest of the classical spheres, which only the most hallowed celestial flesh may endure without disintegrating. 
*Serenities:* Regions of the Cherubic and Suzerain Spheres set aside for exceptionally pure and virtuous mortals.
*Solars (Episeme):* The First Choir. Solars of the highest dignity; Seraphim. Episeme solars are always exemplars with the Exalted template applied to them. With the exception of Enitharmon, they remain in the presence of the Radiant Form. They probably number in the hundreds.
*Solars (Hegemone):* Celestials of the Second Choir. Solars of lesser dignity. The act as great captains in the Host and strive for the preservation of knowledge and cultivation of understanding. They may number in the thousands or tens of thousands.
*Sovereign Sphere:* The sphere of magnification; also simply the Magnitudes, which pulse with immeasurable heat and light. Closest of the spheres to the Radiant Form, and the least dfferentiated from Oronthon himself. The abode of the Sovereignties and Regents: aspects of Himself which Oronthon presents to reality.
*Sovereignties:* Finite and partially-differentiated emanations of Oronthon’s Radiant Form, representing various facets of the Godhead, each with ten thousand names in ten thousand worlds. They dwell in the Sovereign Sphere, in the highest reaches of the Empyrean. The Sovereignties are made of sempiternal essence and are indestructible. Each Sovereignty is charged with responsibility four domains, over which it exercises absolute power. The traditional precedence of the Sovereignties, highest to lowest, is as follows:

1. _The Lambent Presence_ [Sun, Fire, Life and Creation domains]
2. _The Enthroned Monarch_ [Celestial, Glory, Strength and Nobility domains]
3. _The Purifying Wind_ [Exorcism, Healing, Truth and Purification domains]
4. _The Wizened Guide_ [Knowledge, Mysticism, Oracle and Liberation domains]
5. _The Vigilant Guard_ [Law, Inquisition, Protection and Courage domains]
6. _The Blissful Silence_ [Community, Good, Joy and Family domains]
7. _The Eagle of Requite_ [Wrath, War, Retribution and Renewal domains]

8. _(The Nameless Adversary)_

The Urgics hold that the Adversary was of this order before the Fall, and place him last. Sovereignties may freely manifest themselves and their power in any sphere or in the World of Men, and have appeared in visions to great mystics over the ages. Except for the Eagle astride the Sun – which has become a widespread Oronthonist symbol – they are never represented in iconography. They are not worshipped, or even venerated, but are are rather used as meditative foci. The Sovereignties are ungendered. As intermediate powers they possess from 11 to 15 divine  ranks. 

*Sublime Essence:* The essence of the Flames. It is wholly imperceptible unless the Flame wills otherwise.
*Suzerain Sphere:* The middle region of the Empyrean, and the abode of the Thrones and Dominions. 
*Thrones:* Celestials of the Third Choir. They dispense justice and judge the value of souls.
*Tutelaries (Angels):* The ninth celestial choir, charged with fostering the spiritual growth of the faithful and protecting them against the machinations of fiends.
*Unmanifest Godhead:* That which is without qualities.
*Unrevealed Sphere:* The state of pre-creation, wherein the idea of a thing exists only in the Mind of Oronthon. 
*Virtuous Sphere:* The outer region of the Empyrean, and coextant areas of the Astral Plane. The approaches to the Heavens, including the Blessed Plain. West of the Virtuous Spehere is the Illuminated Sphere and the Abode of Bliss; to the east lie the Enlightened Beatitudes; southwards are the gates to the Suzerainties.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Compiled Notes on Oronthonism & the Host*

*The Exoteric Choirs*

Celestials are holy, loyal and dauntless. By turns, they may be stern or merciful in their dealings with mortals, but they are always terrible in battle with the fiends. They are seldom kind  in the sense that they display any degree of sentiment, and eliciting a measure of true empathy from most is difficult if not impossible: certain episemes – notably Rintrah and Urthoon of the Order of Thrones – stand in contradiction to this general principle. As they are virtually egoless in their actions, it has been observed that there is a fundamental 'gap' in the celestial psyche: celestials are incapable of relating in the manner of mortals, and possess an otherworldliness and serenity which can seem almost fey in its emotional coolness and detachment. Nonetheless, a kernel of potential individuation exists within each celestial which, if subject to sufficient strain and pressure, may cause ego-needs to surface; such an event is traumatizing in the extreme, and if not addressed promptly (one of the functions of the monitors – an esoteric order detailed later), the dissonance experienced by the celestial may cause it to _Fall_. The notion of Falling is in many ways archetypal, and whilst the scale of such an event will never again match that instigated by the Nameless Adversary – where fully one third of the hosts are said to have succumbed and rebelled – it remains possible for individual celestials to lose their perspective sufficiently to merit their casting out of the Empyrean realms.

Celestials are courageous but not foolhardy, and are accomplished strategists and tacticians; if they opt to strike, it is with calculated efficiency. Passion and zeal, if experienced by celestials in the course of performing their duties, are always moderated by sobriety and a consciousness that an overabundance of emotion may pave the way for trouble further down the road. In many ways, celestials are uniquely vulnerable; the standards to which they are held accountable are impossibly high for mortals to achieve and maintain, and the lower orders – who often spend centuries or millennia absent from the Empyrean proper – must remain mindful of their actions at all times.

Celestials pursue their duties with unceasing vigilance, and any celestial will willingly sacrifice its existence without question if ordered to do so by its superiors.

*Appearance*
By mortal standards, all celestials appear beautiful, with perfect symmetry of features and a build ranging from statuesque to heroic. Distinguishing between orders is often impossible for those untrained in celestial matters, and even those who are intimate with the subtleties of angelic nomenclature are apt to make mistakes if a specific celestial is bearing items or equipment not normally associated with its choir. In the absence of any other indicators, sheer physical stature is the best measure of gauging a celestial's spiritual and metaphysical status: the least of the choirs appear as comely and well-proportioned mortals, whereas the greatest solars – those of the First Choir – are around twenty feet tall, although no record exists of such entities ever being encountered by humanity. Unlike many fiends – who embraced such distinctions at an early stage – all celestials are naturally genderless and asexual, although many assume a preferred form when using their change shape ability in interacting with mortals, perhaps according to subtle variations in their individual essence and temperament.

At rest, a celestial's countenance is serene and unreadable, and celestials move with an effortless grace which belies their physical strength. All exoteric celestials are winged, and can fly at speed with good or better maneuverability. Because of their martial role, celestials are invariably armed and armored; the nature of the weaponry borne by a celestial is also often useful in evaluating its exact function and duties.

*Responsibilities*
Celestial concerns fall broadly into two categories, although these can be understood as aspects of the same purpose: the nurturing and protection of the faithful as benefits their spiritual growth with regard to Oronthon, and the prosecution of the war against the enemies of mortals – namely the fiends – who threaten it. Celestials are equipped with a variety of weapons – intellectual, physical and supernatural – in order to discharge these duties, and members of the different choirs are endowed with gifts in various measure to facilitate their actions within their specific remit. 

*Celestial Deployment*
There are many celestials on active duty, absent from the Empyrean for extended periods. Coterminous with the World of Men, the density of the celestial population in the Ethereal and Astral arenas varies according to the fiendish threat, but many tens of thousands will be deployed at any given time. This ongoing celestial presence is generally cellular in organization, and coordinated around the monadics (q.v.), who reside in the vicinity of holy sites dedicated to Oronthon. Communication is maintained through the _Whispering Winds_, and prompt reportage of any suspicious activities is expected through this network, with a monadic – or group of monadics – acting as an anchor in the event that hostilities break out. If a threat is deemed sufficiently serious, a high-ranking monadic – generally an exemplar – will communicate this to its superiors in the Hosts and await reinforcements or further instructions. 

Large-scale formal organization is by _host_ (when capitalized, Host refers to the entirety of the celestial population), although the practical size of each may vary considerably. Smaller organizational units include the _flight_ (3-6 celestials of the same order, the basic field unit), and the _company_ (a tactically flexible group of celestials, often from different choirs and numbering around one hundred). In very large scale operations, celestials may be organized by _battalion_ – a mainly homogenous grouping by choir in the order of 800 individuals. Generally, only tutelaries, movanics, monadics and astral devas are deployed in such large groups, with other celestials acting in the capacity of commanders and their aides.

Twelve battalions become a _myriad_, a unit reserved for open warfare against the fiends. Command falls to an exemplar throne or solar, with up to a dozen solars and around a hundred further celestials who act as a support staff – many of these will be notables or exemplars of lower orders. Additional squadrons of auxiliaries bring the size of a myriad to around ten thousand. Thirty to fifty myriads comprise a _host_, always led by an exemplar solar. There are at least fifty numbered hosts, and perhaps many more, under the supreme command of Enitharmon – the episeme whose ultimate responsibility is coordination of the celestial effort. Whilst it is said that Enitharmon knows the mind of Oronthon better than any other celestial, his actions remain strictly independent; the will of Oronthon is mystically communicated in broad terms to the captains of the Host via the Regents (q.v.).

*The Rules of the Game*
The relationship between the celestials and the fiends is complex and sometimes contradictory. Whilst it is true that an aeons-long state of war has existed between them, the nature of their interaction is enmeshed in the needs and actions of mortals, notions of free will, and the idea of temptation as a valid – and divinely endorsed – means to 'test' the faithful. There is, necessarily, a scope for nonviolent communication between the two groups, although this in no way implies that either is ever at ease in such discourse. Two overlapping mechanisms – known as the _Interdict_ and the _Accord_ – govern celestial and fiendish relations.

The terms of the Accord and Interdict are such that both celestials and fiends rely to a large degree on mortal supplicants (or thralls) to allow them to manifest their power within the World of Men. For fiends, the rules are encountered as a physical barrier which prevents their overt presence and meddling in mortal affairs; for celestials, they represent a moral incumbency to protect the free will of mortals. Whilst celestials may technically corporeate from the Ethereal Plane onto the Prime, were such intervention to occur frequently and in numbers, it would be tantamount to a state of spiritual despotism, denying the rights and privileges which the Host is charged to protect.

*The Interdict*
The Interdict is a prohibition upon the unrestrained physical presence of fiends within the World of Men. Although often referred to as the _Celestial Interdict_, this is something of a misnomer: the Interdict is a cosmic decree of a higher order, written into the fabric of reality, presumably by the Aeons. Aside from the Nameless Adversary himself – who is exempt from the Interdict – a fiend simply cannot enter the World of Men, barring specific, named circumstances, referred to as the _Three Permissions_:

1. The fiend is conjured to the World of Men by a mortal spellcaster
2. The fiend is in possession of a mortal
3. The fiend is acting with the express purpose of tempting a specific mortal

The rules governing the permissions are convoluted. The ancient terms of Goetia govern the first case, and recognize the ultimacy of the mortal's right to choose – however dangerous and poorly informed that choice may be – to align himself with evil entities and draw power from them, thereby imperiling his soul and the lives of others. However distasteful to the Host, it must abide by the consequences of a conjurer's actions, although if subsequently invoked for protection by others against conjured fiends, celestials are invariably sympathetic.

Possession of a mortal is more restricted in scope: few fiends are capable of this feat, and the innocent and the faithful benefit from celestial protection against fiendish interference in this manner. Much celestial energy is invested in preventing possession, and rigorous patrol of the Aethers ensures that most – but by no means all – cases are arrested before they occur.

The third Permission, that of temptation, is more complex and is governed by the rules of the Accord.

*The Accord*
Complementary to the Interdict is the Accord, as, in addition to being vicious, duplicitous, and otherwise utterly wicked, the fiends are also the lawfully appointed tempters of mankind. As such, they enjoy certain perquisites when acting in this capacity; their innate nature, however, means that they are constantly stretching the bounds of their office, in an attempt to further their own power. This uncomfortable arrangement is largely opaque to mortal scrutiny, although it is the subject of much speculation. The rules which govern it are archaic and labyrinthine, with as many clauses and contingencies as there are souls eligible for redemption – or ripe for condemnation. The legalese of the Accord is so dense that most celestials do not comprehend it in its entirety; many devils spend millennia in study of its stipulations, in order to better exploit its loopholes. It should be noted that the Accord is between the Celestial Host and the fiendish population (or those portions which choose to observe it); Oronthon himself, in whichever guise he assumes, is not bound by it, and hence cannot technically 'violate' it. 

In general, due to their structured perspective, devils are far more conscious of observing the minutiae of the Accord than demons, although also far more practised in stretching its technical limits for the purpose of furthering their own goals. Demons, who are invariably insane, are more apt to contravene its letter – either deliberately or through oversight – and are thus more likely to be subject to the just retribution of the Host when this occurs. The Host itself makes no distinction between the status of demons and devils in this regard – all are fiends – and is more concerned with the practical implications of protecting mortals from temptation and corruption.

Certain very powerful fiends – former seraphs or other episemes – may invest their personal power to speed the passage of servants to the Prime for the purpose of temptation, although such an act is metaphysically debilitating to the sender, and represents a 'special interest' on the part of the arch-fiend who is willing to go to such lengths. 

Whilst members of the Host are not physically bound by the Interdict, they are restrained in their operations by the Accord, as well as by their ethical obligation to refrain from overt interference in mortal affairs. In most cases, celestials are forbidden to use supernatural  means to compel mortals to a particular course of action, and must rely on persuasion of a more mundane variety; that said, many are perfectly adept at exerting moral leverage upon humans in order to realize their goals. Celestials can be quite ruthless and uncompromising (not to mention underhanded and manipulative) in this regard, confronting mortals with uncomfortable truths and dilemmas in order to achieve their ends. This is seldom a cause for conflict in the mind of a celestial as the stakes – the immortal souls of the faithful – could not be higher.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Compiled Notes on Oronthonism & the Host*

*Cascades*
The term cascade is used to describe the rapid deployment of many celestials to a particular location on a plane – usually the Prime – in order to assert the celestial case, most often in response to some threat which has arisen. The term originates from _cascade of light_ – the visible phenomenon of many gates being opened to the Heavens – and has its basis in ancient pacts between powerful arcanists and the Celestial Host; the term has since been extended to include other types of mass celestial translation. There are a variety of different mechanisms for celestial cascades:


*Invoked:* This is the 'classical' cascade. A powerful mortal spellcaster uses a _gate_ spell to call a celestial captain – usually a solar, but sometimes a throne or an episeme of a lower order. A bargain is struck (the terms may vary considerably, depending on the interests of the parties involved, but the cost is generally extraordinarily high) and the celestial agrees to use its divine power to open another _gate_, calling another solar to the location of the caster. A third solar is then _gated_ (usually by the first solar), whilst the second issues a _sending_. Because of the rules of the Accord, three celestial captains must be present before Enitharmon authorizes a full intervention. At this point, the cascade proper may begin: many _gates_ are opened from the Heavens, and celestials descend en masse. An invoked cascade may be interrupted (usually by the quick elimination of the celestial captains) and 'fizzle:' such is the interplay between the ancient rules of Enochia and Goetia. 

*Mandated:* Mandated cascades do not involve a mortal catalyst, and occur at Enitharmon's direction. As such, they are not permitted in the World of Men by the terms of the Accord, although they may occur in other planes – specifically the Lower Planes – generally as a punitive measure against powerful fiends who have transgressed far beyond the bounds of acceptable behaviour in the eyes of the Host. Celestial armies assemble first in the Upper Aethers, gathering and circling in clouds like vast thunderheads, before folding their wings and plummeting in streams through hundreds of _gates_ opened by the solars. Millions of devas can be dispatched in a relatively short time (a few minutes) using this method. The political ramifications of such an act are obviously far-reaching.
*Implored:* Anyone among the faithful may offer a prayer to Oronthon or the Captains of the Host. If the prayer is deemed sufficiently earnest, the petitioner sufficiently devout, and the circumstances sufficiently dire, Enitharmon may authorize a cascade by the terms of the Accord. The measure of the purity of the human soul who makes the supplication, and the nature of what constitutes a 'sufficiently dire' cause cannot be easily explained; suffice to say that no record of such an event having occurred exists.
*Ordained:* In an ordained cascade, celestials are acting upon Oronthon's explicit command as his direct agents. The Accord does not apply in these circumstances: Oronthon merely wills it, and any number of celestials from any number of locations immediately translate to any target destination.

There is necessarily an overlap of definitions where cascades are concerned: if Oronthon is omniscient and all things are predestined (a common contention), then all cascades are by definition ordained; likewise, an invoked cascade must perforce receive the tacit approval of the Captains of the Host, and is thus mandated.

*The Edge of the Celestial Remit*
The war fought by celestials against the fiendish legions is on behalf of the faithful, and is largely defensive in nature, at least until the eschaton is ordained. Most conflict is confined to small skirmishes, involving dozens or possibly hundreds of participants, although in the deep reaches of the Ethereal and Astral Planes, massive engagements occur from time to time, dwarfing mortal wars in their scope. While deployment outside of the normal spheres of operation occurs – teams of devas are sometimes dispatched to the lower planes – such acts are always considered carefully, as the over-provocation and subsequent mobilization of fiends generally bodes ill for mortals. 

Beyond even the Hells are other paradigms, where certainties fail and realities clash; here the influence of the Host is nebulous or non-existent. In some cases, overlap exists, but Faerie is inscrutable to the Host; archaic spirit-worlds exist which have never encountered a celestial; the Madness Outside is not subject to their hegemony; the Void is impenetrable. The relationship between Oronthon himself and such regions is unknown.

*Celestial Precedence*
There are effectively two parallel hierarchies within the Celestial Host: the first, the status afforded by choir; the second, that associated with special rank within a particular choir. At times, within mixed groups, the power and insight (and CR) of advanced celestials of a lower order may equal or exceed those of otherwise unexceptional celestials within higher choirs: this is never a source of rivalry or conflict amongst celestials, who do not attach notions of pride or ambition to leadership. An archon would not hesitate to cede its command to a movanic exemplar, if the latter were better equipped to deal with a situation: celestials will always draw on the best tools available for any purpose, as the source of their internal joy is in service and the effective execution of their duties. A single thought of hubris, on the part of any celestial, is viewed as deeply suspicious by its peers, and must be addressed immediately.

*Diminishment and Fall*
It is generally accepted that upon Falling – the lot of any among the Host who knowingly violates the Law of Oronthon – the stature of a celestial entity is lessened. The act of rebellion fixes the alignment of the offender as irrevocably, eternally evil; henceforth, all of its thoughts and deeds are wicked. 

The degree to which a celestial which suffers this fate is diminished and misshapen depends upon the nature and magnitude of its sin, and upon its specific ordained role as one of the Fallen. Furthermore, with fiendish status, such an entity is capable of a new growth; evil sorceries and black arts, as well as other Hellish mysteries, become a viable source of power. Most Oronthonists believe that a fiend is still limited by its native strength, however, and no fiend can ever achieve a status of more gravity than that which was fixed in its original nature. Astaroth, an arch-devil of surpassing power, is merely a shadow of the seraphic entity he once was, although his outward appearance is less contorted than others. Titivilus, who claimed once to have been a great knight of the host, and an exemplar among the dominions, may have clawed his way back to a power scant less than that which he once possessed, but still less. Azazel, the standard-bearer of Hell, was once an exalted archon, and through a strange grace or dignity, has retained much of his former appearance and potency, but nonetheless, certain gifts were withdrawn. Others were cast low. Some have argued that the Adversary himself may have shielded those closest to him; if so, it would have been a strangely selfless act.

There are exceptions, of course. Some that threw off the yoke of Hell, and descended far into the madness of the Abyss were so warped that even notions of existence were stripped from them; these chthonic entities hover at the margins of Oronthonist fear, embodiments of the primeval Darkness from which even the Nameless Adversary recoils.

*The Whispering Winds*
Celestials who reside for the most part in the Aethers – the tutelaries, movanics and monadics – are restricted in their ability to move within the cosmos. Communication is maintained through a network of _whispering winds_, which represent a continual stream of data conveyed by celestials in a given neighborhood to a monadic at a spiritually fortified location – usually adjacent to a shrine or temple in the World of Men. Monadics at these locations are responsible for responding to messages, filtering information or appealing to their superiors for guidance, as necessary. The relaying of information in this fashion is not instantaneous (the lag may be an hour or more), but for routine communication it is more than sufficient. In the event of emergency (such as unexpected fiendish assault), the whispering winds are not adequate to the task of rapid communication.


*General Mechanical Notes*
*Type and Subtype* 
All exoteric celestials within the Oronthonian cosmology are outsiders with the extraplanar, good and lawful subtypes. They also gain the celestial subtype (there are no subtypes of angel, archon, eladrin or guardinal).

*Speed*
All celestials have wings, and can fly swiftly with good or better maneuverability. Celestials are fleet of foot, and can generally move faster than average for bipedal creatures of their size. 

*Armor Class*
Celestials – who are wrought from the raw stuff of the Empyrean – possess robust natural armor, in addition to any magical armor worn and shield carried. Subsequently, their ACs tend to be high for their challenge rating. Against evil creatures, many also benefit from an additional deflection bonus to their armor class.

*Attacks*
Celestials generally carry a variety of magical weapons, as noted in their individual descriptions.

*Special Attacks*
Celestials possess a range of spell-like or supernatural attacks, according to their type, The highest orders also possess clerical spellcasting capabilities; as with deities with divine spellcasting abilities, such celestials never need to prepare divine spells. Furthermore, they never need divine foci or material components in their spellcasting.

*Special Qualities*
All celestials share the following qualities as a bare minimum; members of specific celestial orders may have other qualities which override or surpass those noted below.


 _Immunities (Ex):_ All celestials are immune to petrification, poison and disease. They do not breathe, and are not subject to suffocation or drowning. Celestials require no sustenance or sleep, and are immune to _sleep_ effects. They do not suffer the effects of fatigue or exhaustion. They are immortal. Many celestials have additional immunities as specified in their description.
_Faithfulness (Ex):_ Celestials are automatically aware of any action or item which could adversely affect their alignment or standing with Oronthon and the Host, including magical effects. They acquire this information prior to performing such an action or becoming associated with such an item.
_Keen Vision (Ex):_ All celestials have low-light vision and 60-foot darkvision.
_Linked Minds (Su):_ A celestial is in continual telepathic communion with any other celestials within 300 ft., and never need use verbal communication with another celestial within range. Groups of 3 or more are never surprised. 
_Resistances (Ex):_ Celestials have acid, cold, electricity and fire resistance 10 or better. 
_Planar Travel (Su):_ As a standard action any celestial may use this ability to move between the Heavens, the Material Plane, the Ethereal Plane, and the Region of Dreams. Treat this ability as a _plane shift_ spell as cast by a sorcerer of a level equal to the celestial’s hit dice, except that the creature can only transport itself and its equipment, and when travelling between the Prime Plane and the Ethereal or Astral Plane, a celestial always moves to a coterminous position. Some celestials have a wider remit, and may also travel to other planes, as noted in their description.
_Tongues (Su):_ Celestials can speak with any creature which possesses a language, as though using a _tongues_ spell cast by a sorcerer with a level equal to the celestial's Hit Dice. This ability is always active.
_Whispering Wind (Sp):_ Any celestial may use this ability at will with a caster level equal to its Hit Dice

*Abilities*
All celestials presented assume a standard array of ability scores (10 or 11 in each ability) with racial adjustments; important captains should assume a 25-point (or higher) build.

*Skills*
All skills are considered class skills for celestials. 

*Treasure*
Although they have other duties, celestials are first and foremost soldiers in the war against evil – as such, they are well armed and armored. The value of gear borne by most celestials is approximately equal to that of an NPC of the same CR. The equipment carried by a specific celestial may vary from that listed, but its total value should fall in the same range.
_Celestial Metals:_ It is assumed that the metals from which the arms and armor of celestials are crafted are mechanical analogues of mithral, adamantine etc., although their actual names and appearance might be far different.

*Challenge Rating*
The value of goods carried by a celestial is concentrated in relatively few items, and the actual CR of a celestial generally rests in the upper ('solid') range of the number given. Adjust CR accordingly for elite array and inherent bonuses (assume that six +5 inherent bonuses are worth an additional +2CR).

*Alignment*
All exoteric celestials are always Lawful Good in alignment (the same is not true of some esoteric orders, who may exhibit purely good (NG) or purely lawful (LN) alignment traits).

*Advancement*
Advancement of most celestials is restricted to twice their base Hit Dice; celestials generally do not possess class levels. Beyond their maximum Hit Dice, further advancement is though exemplification (the celestial receives a +5 inherent bonus to its ability scores), or through the application of special templates. Celestials are innately 'static' in terms of power: a 24HD deva has not grown or developed from a lesser deva, it was simply created that way.

*Notables and Exemplars*
At the core of each choir are groups of celestials who act as keystones and who best embody the defining features of the order. These are the notables and the exemplars, around whom lesser celestials rally, and to whom they look for inspiration, leadership and guidance. 

A notable is merely a celestial advanced by 50% or more of its base Hit Dice. An exemplar is always an elite array celestial advanced to maximum Hit Dice, who also benefits from a maximum inherent bonus to each of its ability scores. Feat and skill selection of notables and exemplars may vary from those typical of members of the order, and equipment carried will better reflect the adjusted CR of the celestial. Exemplars radiate a palpable aura of confidence and command when compared to their subordinates within the choir.

*The Episemes*
Certain favored celestials are afforded special status which elevates them far above the other members of their choirs. Episemes – exalted celestials – who act as the leaders of their orders, exercise great authority and command enormous respect. They abide either with their choirs or in the Seraphic Sphere: celestials and nondivine creatures of less than exalted status cannot endure the heat and brilliance of this heaven. 

The episemes are not restricted by the normal remit associated with their choir, and have far-reaching discretionary powers – although they are still subject to the edicts issued by the Marshal of the Host. Exalted celestials are often charged with tasks of cosmic significance, undertaking trials which can remove them far from the actions or locales normally associated with celestials. An episeme may be of any choir, although most are drawn from the Orders of Thrones, Dominions or Archons. The highest choir is comprised entirely of exalted solars, but with the exception of Enitharmon, these never leave the presence of Oronthon; episemes of other orders convoke in brilliant halls of light, great princes amongst the orders. An episeme is created by applying the Exalted template to a celestial of exemplar status.

*Exalted Celestial Template* 
*Size/Type:* An exalted celestial's size is unchanged. It gains the Augmented subtype. Exalted solars may advance to Huge size.
*Hit Dice:* An exalted celestial always has maximum hit points per die.
*Speed:* An exalted celestial’s speed doubles for all categories; this stacks with any other adjustments to speed.
*Armor Class:* Exalted celestials gain an insight modifier to their armor class equal to their Wisdom bonus, and a deflection modifier to their AC equal to their Charisma bonus. 
*Attacks:* An exalted celestial makes its attack rolls with an insight bonus equal to its Wisdom modifier.
*Spell-like Abilities:* The caster level of any spell-like abilities of an exalted celestial is equal to its Hit Dice or equal to its previous caster level, whichever is higher. 
*Spells:* An exalted celestial casts spells spontaneously as a Cleric with a level equal to its Hit Dice. The celestial has access to spells from any four domains appropriate to its function and any [sanctified] spell. Exalted celestials forego the need to use foci or divine foci in their spellcasting, and need not use material components.

_Epic Spells._ An exalted celestial with the Epic Spellcasting feat typically knows one epic spell for every five Hit Dice which it possesses; epic spells known are not developed by the celestial, but conferred by Oronthon.
*Special Attacks:* An exalted celestial retains all of the special attacks of the base celestial, and gains the following special attacks in addition:
*Divine Elemental Power:* When an exalted celestial uses a spell or spell-like abilitiy with an energy descriptor, all damage from such spells or abilities is considered divine in nature for the purpose of bypassing resistances and immunities; target creatures who possess a special vulnerabiliy to a particular energy type still retain it. 
*Smite Evil (Su):* An exalted celestial automatically makes its attacks as if they were smite evil attempts made by a Paladin with a level equal to the exalted celestial's Hit Dice.
*Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su):* An exalted celestial may turn undead as a cleric with a level equal to its hit dice. There is no limit to the number of times per day that the celestial can use this ability.  
*Special Qualities: *An exalted celestial retains all of the special qualities of the base celestial, and also gains the following:

Immunity to all elemental attacks.
An increase in damage reduction of +5/and epic and adamantine – for example, the damage reduction of a solar would increase from 15/epic and evil to 20/adamantine and epic and evil.
_Protective Aura (Su):_ If it did not already possess it, the celestial gains this ability which can be activated as a free action. It acts as a double strength _magic circle against evil_ and a _lesser globe invulnerability_ with a 20-ft. radius, with a caster level equal to the celestial’s Hit Dice. The aura can be dispelled, but the celestial can create it again as a free action on its turn.
_Grace (Su):_ An exalted celestial gains a bonus to it Saving Throws equal to its Charisma modifier.
Spell resistance equal to its HD +25. If the celestial already possesses SR, use whichever value is better.
_Fast Healing (Ex):_ The exalted celestial gains fast healing 20. If the celestial already possesses fast healing from another source, it uses whichever value is better.
_Planar Travel (Su):_ If it did not already possess it, an exalted celestial gains the ability to move between any two planes. Treat this ability as a plane shift spell as cast by a sorcerer of a level equal to the celestial’s hit dice, except that the exalted celestial can only transport itself and its equipment and it never arrives off-destination.
_Teleport (Su):_ If it did not already possess it, an exalted celestial can use greater teleport at will as the spell with a caster level equal to its Hit Dice (or its previous caster level, if that is higher). The celestial can transport only itself and its equipment.
_Regeneration (Ex):_ The celestial gains regeneration 20. If the celestial already possesses regeneration from another source, it uses whichever value is better. Epic evil-aligned weapons and evil-aligned spells do normal damage to the celestial.
_Attunement (Sp):_ Once per round, an exalted celestial may commune at will with Oronthon as a swift action.

*Abilities:* All ability scores of an exalted celestial are ten points higher than those of the base celestial.
*Feats:* Same as the base celestial, plus any two bonus feats for which the celestial meets the prerequisites.
*Challenge Rating:* As base celestial +15.
*Treasure:* NPC wealth.
*Alignment:* Same as base celestial.
*Advancement:* None; except for solars, an exalted celestial always has maximum Hit Dice possible for its type. An exalted solar may advance beyond its normal limit.


----------



## Starman

Thanks, Sep. This is fascinating reading and will give me some great ideas for my own campaigns.


----------



## Roman

Wow Sep, this is great - it will take a while to absorb and comment on!


----------



## the Jester

Awesome... and an awesome amount of it!

Thanks, Sep- the detail you put into all of this is truly inspiring.


----------



## Quartz

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Compiled Notes on Oronthonism & the Host*

There is no celestial from a published d20 source which has gone unmolested; in some cases these changes are minimal (e.g. the solar), in others, the celestial has been effectively rebuilt and renamed. In addition to official sources, I've drawn heavily on the Tome of Horrors for inspiration as well as its inspiration – the AD&D first edition Monster Manual II. I've also looked to the variant Devas provided by Pants of ENWorld. Thanks, Pants.



*Tutelary (Angel of the Ninth Choir)*
*Medium Outsider (Celestial, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful)* 

*Hit Dice:* 7d8+35 (66 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 40 ft., fly 90 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 27 (+5 Dex, +8 natural, +4 shield), touch 15, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+11
*Attack:* +13 melee (1d8+5/19-20, _+1 cold iron longsword_) 
*Full Attack:* +13/+8 melee (1d8+5/19-20, _+1 cold iron longsword_)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/evil or silver, darkvision 60 ft., faithfulness, immunities (disease, poison, petrification and sleep effects), lay on hands, linked minds, low-light vision, planar travel, resistances (acid, cold, electricity and fire 10), secret inspiration, spell resistance 21, tongues, _true seeing, whispering wind_ 
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +8 
*Abilities:* Str 19, Dex 21, Con 20, Int 15, Wis 16, Cha 16 
*Skills:* Concentration +15, Craft or Knowledge (any one) +15, Disguise +13 (+15 acting), Hide +15, Intimidate +15, +15, Listen +15, Move Silently +15, Sense Motive +13, Spellcraft +12, Spot +23
*Feats:* Alertness, Skill Focus (any Craft or Knowledge skill), Weapon Focus (longsword) 
*Environment:* Good-aligned planes
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or flight (3–6)
Challenge Rating: 9
*Treasure:* None plus _+1 cold iron longsword_ and _+2 mithral heavy shield_
*Alignment:* Always Lawful Good
Advancement: 8–14 HD (Medium) 
*Level Adjustment:* --

Tutelaries – celestials of the Ninth Choir (or often simply _angels_) – are the lowest of the orders, and spend the majority of their time in the Ethereal Plane and the Region of Dreams. Tutelaries work most directly with mortals, opening them to insight and prompting them to do good deeds, but must remain vigilant against the threat of fiendish interference. Of all celestials, members of the Ninth Choir are closest to mortals in physical and moral stature. Tutelaries prefer to remain hidden from mortal sight, but may lend aid to a faithful worshipper, or may direct the devout with subtle urgings in their dreams. 

Tutelaries may attach themselves to gifted individuals who demonstrate a particular capacity for goodness; each tutelary is gifted with a specific talent (a Craft or Knowledge skill), with which it encourages a devout mortal to produce work for the edification of Oronthon, or to impart knowledge coupled with the correct virtues. A tutelary is not covetous of the skills it possesses, but it demonstrates an acute sense of timing with regard to when to bestow its wisdom.

In their military role, tutelaries are staunch defenders in the war against evil, acting as Heaven's footsoldiers and remaining for the most part on the front lines. They are strong and athletic, standing some 6 feet tall and weighing around 180 lbs. Tutelaries speak Celestial, Infernal and Draconic, but use their _tongues_ ability to speak with any creature which has a language.

*Combat*
Loath to attack mortals, tutelaries are enthusiastic when battling with evil creatures from the lower planes. If time allows for preparation, a tutelary will begin combat with magic circle against evil, aid and blur effects in place. Angels of the Ninth Choir are intelligent and thoughtful warriors, and will withdraw and regroup if faced by a force too strong to confront head-on. A tutelary's natural weapons and any weapons it wields are considered good-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _aid, blur_ (self only), _calm emotions_ (DC 15), _detect magic, dispel magic, dream, gust of wind_ (DC 15), _light, magic circle against evil _(self only), _see invisibility_; 3/day—_lightning bolt_ (DC 16). Caster level 8th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
*Inspiration (Su):* A tutelary can provide a +4 insight bonus to any skill check or ability check made by a single good mortal creature within 30 ft; this ability is a transdimensional effect, usable from the Ethereal Plane upon any mortal within range upon the Material Plane. The celestial can use its inspiration ability a number of times per day equal to its Hit Dice. 
_Lay on Hands (Su):_ A tutelary may lay on hands as the paladin class feature, except that each day it can heal an amount of damage equal to its full normal hit points.
*Planar Travel (Su): *As a standard action, a tutelary may use this ability to move between the Heavens, the Material Plane, the Ethereal Plane, and the Region of Dreams. Treat this ability as a _plane shift_ spell as cast by a sorcerer of a level equal to the celestial’s hit dice, except that the angel can only transport itself and its equipment.
*True Seeing (Su):* This ability is identical with _true seeing_ (Caster Level 14th), except that it has personal range and the tutelary must concentrate for 1 full round before it takes effect. Thereafter the ability remains in effect as long as the celestial concentrates on it.  

*Skills:* A tutelary’s sharp eyes give it a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks. 
*Equipment:* _+2 mithral heavy shield_, _+1 cold iron longsword_


*Movanic*
*Medium Outsider (Celestial, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful)*

*Hit Dice:* 10d8+40 (85 hp)
*Initiative:* +9
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 100 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 29 (+5 Dex, +4 shield, +10 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 24
Base Attack/Grapple: +10/+14
*Attack:* +17 melee (1d8+6/19-20 plus 1d6 fire, _+1 cold iron flaming longsword_) or +14 melee (1d6+5, slam) or +16 ranged (1d8+6/x3, _+1 composite longbow_ (+5 Str bonus))
*Full Attack:* +17/+12 melee (1d8+6/19-20 plus 1d6 fire, _+1 cold iron flaming longsword_) or +14/+14 melee (1d6+5, slam) or +16/+11 ranged (1d8+6/x3, _+1 composite longbow_ (+5 Str bonus))
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/evil, darkvision 60 ft., death ward, deflection, faithfulness, immunities (acid, cold, electricity, disease, petrification, poison and sleep effects), linked minds, low-light vision, planar travel, resistance to fire 10, spell resistance 24, tongues, _whispering wind_
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +14, Will +10
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 20, Con 19, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 18
*Skills:* Bluff +17, Concentration +17, Diplomacy +21, Disguise +17 (+19 acting), Escape Artist +18, Hide +18, Knowledge (any two) +17, Listen +16, Move Silently +18, Sense Motive +16, Spot +16
*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Focus (longsword)
*Environment:* Good-aligned planes
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or flight (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Treasure:* None plus _+1 cold iron flaming longsword_, _+1 composite longbow_ (+5 Str bonus) and _+2 mithral heavy shield_ 
*Alignment:* Always Lawful Good
*Advancement: *11-20 HD (Medium)

Movanics are celestials of the Eighth Choir and dwell primarily in the Aethers. They are sent to the World of Men to guard the virtuous and protect them from the attacks of demons and the machinations of the Adversary; in these duties they are unswerving. They occasionally lend direct aid to mortal heroes against the forces of evil, but more often influence events from behind the scenes: Movanics frequently assume mortal form in order to achieve these ends, making good use of their _change shape_ ability. When movanics disclose their true appearance, their purpose is revealed as great soldiers of the celestial host, eager to prosecute the Eternal War against the fiends. Movanics are the celestials most commonly represented in religious iconography, bearing their characteristic flaming swords. 

Although they may be deployed in dedicated units, when celestials gather in numbers the speed and maneuverability of movanics make them ideally suited for reconaissance and skirmishing activities: hence they are often attached to battalions of astral devas in smaller, more flexible squadrons, remaining invisible until they are ready to loose volleys of arrows and engage in melee. 

Movanics stand 6-1/2 feet tall and weigh 200 pounds. They speak Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal and Draconic.

*Combat*
Movanics possess a sound grasp of tactics, and will use every environmental and terrain advantage of their battefield to maximum effect. If threatened, they will retreat and change tack or seek allies to aid them in their purpose. If time permits, against a serious threat a Movanic will begin combat with spell turning in place. Movanics relish hand-to-hand combat; their natural weapons and any weapons they wield are considered good-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction.

*Change Shape (Su):* A movanic can assume the shape of any small or medium humanoid. It gains a +10 circumstance bonus on any Disguise checks it makes when using this ability.
*Death Ward (Ex):* Movanics are immune to death effects and negative energy effects such as energy drain.
*Deflection (Su):* A movanic deva can bat away spells or targeted effects. If the deva is targeted by a a ray or a single-target spell (such as magic missile) it can attempt a Reflex save (DC 20 + the spell’s level). If it succeeds at the Reflex save, the spell is deflected. A deflected spell is simply negated as if counterspelled. This ability is usable once per round as a free action and the deva must be aware of the attack in order to deflect it.
*Elemental Immunities (Ex):* Movanics are immune to acid, electricity and cold.
*Planar Travel (Su):* As a standard action a movanic may use this ability to move between the Heavens, the Material Plane, the Ethereal Plane, and the Region of Dreams. Treat this ability as a _plane shift_ spell as cast by a sorcerer of a level equal to the celestial’s hit dice, except that the movanic can only transport itself and its equipment.
*Protective Aura (Su):* Against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of the movanic. Otherwise, it functions as a _magic circle against evil_ effect and a _lesser globe of invulnerability_, both with a radius of 20 feet (caster level equals movanic’s HD). This aura can be dispelled, but the movanic can create it again as a free action on its next turn. (The defensive benefits from the circle are not included in the movanic's statistics block.).
*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _aid, consecrate, continual flame, cure light wounds_ (DC 15), _detect evil, discern lies_ (DC 18), _dispel magic, invisibility_ (self only), _remove curse_ (DC 18), _remove disease_ (DC 18), _remove fear_ (DC 17); 1/day – _atonement, dispel evil_ (DC 19), _heal_ (DC 20), _holy smite_ (DC 18), _holy word_ (DC 21), spell turning. Caster level 10th. The save DC’s are Charisma-based.

*Equipment:* Movanics typically bear a _+1 cold iron flaming longsword_ and carry a _+2 mithral heavy shield_.


*Monadic*
*Medium Outsider (Celestial, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful)*

*Hit Dice:* 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +9
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 80 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 34 (+5 Dex, +7 armor, +12 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 29
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +12/+17
Attack: +19 melee (1d10+9, _rod of the monadics_ or +17 melee (1d8+7, slam)
Full Attack: +19/+14/+9 melee (1d10+9, _rod of the monadics_ or +17/+17 melee (1d8+7, slam)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/evil, darkvision 60 ft., faithfulness, immunities (acid, cold, disease, electricity, fire, petrification, poison and sleep effects), linked minds, low-light vision, planar travel, spell resistance 25, tongues, _whispering wind_
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +13, Will +14
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 20, Con 19, Int 18, Wis 19, Cha 18
*Skills:* Bluff +19, Concentration +19, Diplomacy +23, Disguise +19 (+21 acting), Gather Information +21, Hide +20, Knowledge (any two) +18, Listen +19, Move Silently +20, Sense Motive +19, Spot +19
*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Power Attack
*Environment:* Good-aligned planes
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or flight (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 12
*Treasure:* None plus _rod of the monadics_ and _+2 mithral breastplate_
*Alignment:* Always Lawful Good
*Advancement:* 13-24 HD (Medium)

Monadics are linked primarily to holy locations within the World of Men, ranging from wayside shrines to great temples, the birthplaces of saints, and similar pilgrimage sites. They prefer to remain ethereal, observing events on the Prime Plane, and only manifesting and intervening if a substantive fiendish threat presents itself. Monadics are notoriously stern and dour, and have little patience for frivolity amongst the faithful; they guard their appointed sites with zeal, and have been known to remonstrate with mortals who fail to display adequate sobriety when making their supplications. Monadics are charged with supervising the activities of lesser celestials in their locale, acting as anchors around which resistance to the lower planar menace is built. 

Monadics stand 61/2 feet tall and weigh around 200 pounds. They speak Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal and Draconic plus any one other language, but generally use their _tongues_ ability to communicate with mortals.

*Combat*
Elemental immunities and good armor coupled with bonuses received in protection of holy sites make monadics well-suited to the role of defense, and they act most effectively in this capacity. If a sacred area is endangered, lesser celestials will rally around a monadic or group of monadics; serious threats are countered by an immediate appeal for reinforcements on the part of the monadic, if practical. Defensive stategies employed include striking from and then retreating to their ethereal vantage point, and misleading foes through use of their _project image_ ability; against powerful interplanar threats, a Monadic will immediately corporeate and use _forbiddance_ to prevent desecration of its appointed site. Monadics enter melee combat with grim resolution. A monadic's natural weapons and any weapons it wields are considered good-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction

*Change Shape (Su):* A monadic can assume the shape of any small or medium humanoid. It gains a +10 circumstance bonus on any Disguise checks it makes when using this ability.
*Death Ward (Ex):* Monadics are immune to death effects and negative energy effects such as energy drain.
*Elemental Immunities (Ex):* Monadics are immune to acid, cold, electricity and fire.
*Planar Travel (Su):* As a standard action a monadic may use this ability to move between the Heavens, the Material Plane, the Ethereal Plane, and the Region of Dreams. Treat this ability as a _plane shift_ spell as cast by a sorcerer of a level equal to the celestial’s hit dice, except that the monadic can only transport itself and its equipment.
*Protective Aura (Su):* Against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of the monadic. Otherwise, it functions as a _magic circle against evil_ effect and a _lesser globe of invulnerability_, both with a radius of 20 feet (caster level equals monadic’s HD). This aura can be dispelled, but the monadic can create it again as a free action on its next turn. (The defensive benefits from the circle are not included in the monadic's statistics block.).
*Sacred Guardian (Ex):* A monadic within 60 feet of any area which has been _hallowed_ in dedication to Oronthon gains a +4 morale bonus on its attack and damage rolls in defense of the site.
*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _aid, consecrate, cure light wounds_ (DC 15), _daylight, detect evil, discern lies_ (DC 18), _dispel magic, hold monster_ (DC19), _invisibility_ (self only), _neutralize poison, remove curse_ (DC 18), _remove disease_ (DC 18), _remove fear_ (DC 17), _sending_; 1/day – _commune, dispel evil_ (DC 19), _forbiddance, hallow, heal_ (DC 20), _project image_ (DC 21). Caster level 12th. The save DC’s are Charisma-based.

*Equipment:* Monadics are equipped with a _rod of the monadics_ and _+2 mithral breastplate_
_Rod of the Monadics:_ This six-foot rod, wrought from celestial metals, is wielded two-handed by a monadic. It strikes as a _+2 adamantine thundering greatclub_.


----------



## Atanatotatos

publish, Sep, please publish! 

A question: what do you think about the upcoming 4th edition and yor campaign? 

Thanks! can't wait to read more


----------



## Erevanden

Great stuff as always Sep !!   

Can't wait to see the Talions though...


----------



## Roman

Sep, this is absolutely amazing! I am extremely impressed at how much thought you put into this. I take it the campaign will be staying with 3.5E, right? Even if prefer 4E, converting everything in this campaign to 4E would be nothing short of crazy.


----------



## jensun

This thread contains some great info, thanks very much for your additions Sep.  It has however solidified two things very clearly for me:

1. The sheer complexity of high level opponents in 3.5e and therefore the likely time having to deal with stats and numbers rather than motivations and relationships.  I wonder how much 4e really can simplify this.  

2. How broken epic spellcasting is.  It pretty much becomes an arms race from the get go and not something I think I would want to have to grapple with.


----------



## Baron Opal

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Implored:* Anyone among the faithful may offer a prayer to Oronthon or the Captains of the Host. If the prayer is deemed sufficiently earnest, the petitioner sufficiently devout, and the circumstances sufficiently dire, Enitharmon may authorize a cascade by the terms of the Accord. The measure of the purity of the human soul who makes the supplication, and the nature of what constitutes a 'sufficiently dire' cause cannot be easily explained; suffice to say that no record of such an event having occurred exists.




_...yet._ I imagine that when push comes to shove, Eadric could call a cascade through prayer. It would be glorious, and afterwards we would witness Eadric's assumption. Which is why we haven't seen it yet, I wager.

Once that last demon is slain, I wonder if you would ever adventure in Wyre again, Sep. The campaign seems almost a metaphysical exploration for you in much the same way as Planetary is an exploration of comics for Warren Ellis. That said, you have put an amazing amount of effort into the setting. Moving forward 200 - 400 years and experimenting with the political and religious landscape, particularly after the fallout with Shûth, could be fascinating.


----------



## Quartz

Baron Opal said:
			
		

> _...yet._ I imagine that when push comes to shove, Eadric could call a cascade through prayer




IIRC Eadric has already called a cascade.


----------



## Baron Opal

Funny, I thought that there was a _gate_ or _planar ally_ involved somewhere.

Oh dang, I'll have to read through the story hour again.


----------



## Quartz

Baron Opal said:
			
		

> Funny, I thought that there was a _gate_ or _planar ally_ involved somewhere.




There was, but the Solar gated then initiated a cascade. Eadric hasn't Implored a cascade, but he's called one.


----------



## Roman

Hey Sep, 

I am just wondering whether you are planning to maintain your campaign as a 3.5E game or if you are planning to convert it to 4E or perhaps to the Pathfinder RPG (http://paizo.com/store/downloads/pathfinderRPG/v5748btpy8253), which is something like 3.51E or 3.75E. I would guess that remaining with 3.5E would make the most sense considering the fact that you already created a lot of custom materials for the campaign using the 3.5E ruleset as the basis.


----------



## Knightfall

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> *Green Stuff*
> The Tree Ludja (DvR20)
> Viridescent spells revealed by Nehael to Nwm.
> Teppu and Hlioth
> The Genii Locorum [is that the right declension? It doesn't seem right.]



I vote for this.


----------



## Justin

Sep,

I was just re-reading through the most recent of your posts in this thread and it got me wondering about the astoundingly deep and detailed cosmology you've created. It seems like an awful lot of work for a D&D campaign world. Is there a need for the detail within the campaign or is much of it just scratching your own itch? I vaguely recall that you have something like a PhD in Comparative Religion, though correct me if I'm wrong, but it certainly would explain the breadth of your knowledge and attention to detail. So really, this post is more of an open-ended question for you regarding your reasons for all the thought, work and time you've put into this. It's truly phenomenal and I hope that someday you'll publish *something* professionally.

Justin


----------



## Noir

bump? yes, please.


----------



## grodog

Ah, I was wondering if there'd be any more updates herein, after the V&S SH update (which was excellent, btw!  ).


----------



## Noir

BUMP!
Oh yeah, there's been another update in the SH thread if anybody missed it!


----------



## Roman

Aeons are what I would like to see more about - very intriguing indeed!


----------



## grodog

And another SH update on 17 November.


----------



## Roman

The link to the new update is here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/5652-eadric-et-al-paladin-his-friends-36.html


----------



## Roman

There is a new update in the main thread! Here is the link: http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/130712-viridity-saizhan-updated-11-26-08-a-32.html


----------



## Roman

Due to the general trends in the story, as well as because of the most recent events, I am wondering about the distinctiveness of Oronthonian and Uedian perspectives. It seems that these are beginning to tend together and I would posit that this may even result in a 'unified' perspective where Oronthon is the male aspect and the Uedian beliefs correspond to the female aspect of the perspective.


----------



## Knightfall

Roman said:


> Due to the general trends in the story, as well as because of the most recent events, I am wondering about the distinctiveness of Oronthonian and Uedian perspectives. It seems that these are beginning to tend together and I would posit that this may even result in a 'unified' perspective where Oronthon is the male aspect and the Uedian beliefs correspond to the female aspect of the perspective.



That's an interesting idea. The Uedian side woud definitely be the wild one in such a relationship.

Hmm, imagine the sects that would result from such a union. Interesting. Scary.


----------



## grodog

New Year's/Sep update bump


----------



## Asha'man

Sep, I recently had an odd thought, rereading the poem about the Adversary and the Ancient. I hope you can answer, that it doesn't fall under "this is not something I want to talk about from a metagame perspective":

In Urgic thought, (well, actually Oronthonian religious thought in general, but I'd imagine the pre-Saizhan Urgics would be the ones to concern themselves most with it, if any did at all) is the Ancient a kind of Manichean anti-Oronthon, or just an atavism? Does the "fourfold negation" apply? It would seem that nonexistence is a (probably the only, in the Oronthonian worldview) valid refuge from Oronthon's sphere of influence, within which he is effectively omnipotent and beyond challenge.


----------



## Atanatotatos

Asha'man said:


> Sep, I recently had an odd thought, rereading the poem about the Adversary and the Ancient. I hope you can answer, that it doesn't fall under "this is not something I want to talk about from a metagame perspective":
> 
> In Urgic thought, (well, actually Oronthonian religious thought in general, but I'd imagine the pre-Saizhan Urgics would be the ones to concern themselves most with it, if any did at all) is the Ancient a kind of Manichean anti-Oronthon, or just an atavism? Does the "fourfold negation" apply? It would seem that nonexistence is a (probably the only, in the Oronthonian worldview) valid refuge from Oronthon's sphere of influence, within which he is effectively omnipotent and beyond challenge.




I think whatever the "truth" might have been in this regard, it is now changing...


----------



## grodog

Le bump!


----------



## grodog

Hey, it's March.  Erm, bump


----------



## Atanatotatos

please, please, please, let us, let us, let us get what we want...it's time (moving melody in the background)


----------



## Roman

Knightfall said:


> That's an interesting idea. The Uedian side woud definitely be the wild one in such a relationship.
> 
> Hmm, imagine the sects that would result from such a union. Interesting. Scary.




It does seem to be on the trendline. In the longer term it could be pushed even further - who knows, the campaign could even end with the unification of all perspectives into a grand perspective with some internal contradictions but within the same frame. Think about it - Oronthonian perspective, Adversary's perspective, Uedian perspective, the Visuit and the concept of oblivion and nonexistence (Demogorgon, Cheschne...) plus perhaps other perspectives yet to be introduced all united in one!


----------



## Atanatotatos

Uhm... ecletticism and nichilism holding hands does seem a bit of a stretch though ...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Nwm*

_Übermensch_ Nwm's character sheet in sensible terms. Nwm uses his quarterstaff like a club.


*Nwm the Preceptor*

Male human ascetic druid 36; CR 36; Medium humanoid (human); HD 36d8+288; hp 453; Init +11; Spd 30ft.; AC 41 (+7 Dex, +4 natural, +6 deflection, +12 exalted, +2 insight), touch 37, flatfooted 32; Base Atk +23; Grp +30; Atk +38 melee (1d6+17, quarterstaff) or by spell; Full Atk: +38/+33/+28 melee (1d6+17, Quarterstaff); SA spells; SQ damage reduction 20/epic and evil, endure elements, energy resistance, exalted strike, freedom of movement, greater sustenance, mind shielding, nature sense, negative energy immunity, regeneration, resistances (acid, cold, electricity, fire and sonic 30), resist nature’s lure, sustenance, thousand faces, timeless body, trackless step, true seeing, venom immunity, wild empathy, wild shape (13/day, elemental 5/day), woodland stride; SV Fort+34 Ref+27 Will+39; AL NG; Str 25 Dex 25 Con 27 Int 28 Wis 36 Cha 30.

*Skills*: Concentration +47, Craft (leatherworker) +28, Diplomacy +53, Handle Animal +49, Heal +52, Knowledge (arcana) +28, Knowledge (nature) +52, Listen +52, Profession (herbalist) +48, Ride +50, Sense Motive +52, Spellcraft +50, Spot +52, Survival +52 (+56 above ground), Swim +27, Tumble +26 

*Feats*: Animal Friend, Autoimmolator, Colossal Wild Shape, Dire Charge, Dragon Wild Shape, Epic Spellcasting, Eschew Material Components, Extra Wild Shape, Gargantuan Wild Shape, Ignore Material Components, Improved Initiative, Intuitive Attack, Natural Spell, Run, Sacred Vow, Snatch, Spontaneous Epic Caster, Track, Vow of Poverty, Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff).

*Spells Prepared*: (6/9/8/8/8/8/6/6/6/6; save DC 23+ spell level). Nwm may also cast three epic spells per day, provided that their adjusted DC is 0 or less: these spells are devised and cast spontaneously, with no development cost. Nwm can use backlash or XP to mitigate against epic spells which he casts: he ignores the first 36d6 points of backlash damage in this case.

*0th* – _create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic (x2), detect poison, purify food& drink _ 
*1st* – _calm animals, entangle (x2), faerie fire, goodberry, hide from animals, longstrider, speak with animals_ 
*2nd* – _barkskin (x2), bear’s endurance (x2), briar web, master air, soften earth & stone, tree shape_ 
*3rd* – _call lightning, greater magic fang (x3), nature’s favor (x2), plant growth, stone shape_ 
*4th* – _dispel magic, essence of the raptor_ (x2), _feathers, flame strike_ (x2), _miasma, reincarnate_ 
*5th* – _Animal growth, atonement, baleful polymorph, call lightning storm, commune with nature_ (x2), _death ward, mass contagion_; 
*6th* – _Gate seal, greater dispel magic_ (x2), _mass bear’s endurance, transport via plants, wall of stone_
*7th* – _Aura of vitality, control weather, heal, poison vines, treesight, wind walk_ 
*8th* – _Finger of death, interplanar transport via plants, mass awaken, mass cure serious wounds, reverse gravity, sunburst_ 
*9th* – _Nature’s avatar, shapechange, thunderswarm, tree portal, true reincarnate, undermaster_

*Exalted Strike (Su):* Nwm gains a +7 enhancement bonus to attack and damage rolls whilst using any weapon. His staff is considered adamantine, cold iron, epic, good-aligned and silver for the purpose of overcoming a creature’s damage reduction. Nwm can strike incorporeal creatures as though his weapon possessed the _ghost strike_ special ability.
*Foresight (Su):* Nwm is under a permanent _foresight_ effect (as the spell, CL 36). He is never surprised or flat-footed.
*Freedom of Movement (Ex):* Nwm acts as if constantly under the effects of a _freedom of movement_ spell.
*Greater Sustenance (Ex):* Nwm does not need to eat, drink or breathe.
*Mind Blank (Su):* Nwm is always under the effects of a _mind blank_, as the spell.
*Mind Shielding (Ex):* Nwm is immune to _detect thoughts, discern lies_ and any attempt to discern his alignment.
*Negative Energy Immunity (Ex):* Nwm is immune to negative energy effects such as _energy drain_ and _enervation_.
*Regeneration (Ex):* Nwm heals 36 points of damage every hour, or 36 points of nonlethal damage every five minutes.
*Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex):* Nwm gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the  spell-like abilities of fey.
*Scrying (Sp):* Nwm can use _greater scrying_ at will as the spell (save DC 27). The save DC is Charisma-based. Caster level 36th.
*A Thousand Faces (Su):* Nwm has the ability to change his appearance at will, as  if using the _alter self_ spell, but only while in his normal form.
*Timeless Body (Ex):* Nwm does not take ability score penalties for aging and  cannot be magically aged. 
*Trackless Step (Ex):* Nwm leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. He may choose to leave a trail if so desired.
*True Seeing (Su):* Nwm has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell.
*Venom Immunity (Ex):* Nwm is immune to all poisons.
*Wild Empathy (Ex):* Nwm can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. He rolls 1d20+44 to determine the wild empathy check result. He can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check if the creature is nongood.
*Wild Shape (Su):* Nwm has the ability to turn himself into any animal, plant, elemental or dragon of size tiny to colossal. This ability functions like the _polymorph_  spell, and the effect lasts for up to 36 hours, or until he changes back. Changing form (to  animal or back) is a standard action and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The new form’s Hit Dice can’t exceed Nwm’s druid level.
*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Nwm may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as  natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at normal speed and without  taking damage or suffering any other impairment. Thorns, briars, and overgrown areas  that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect him.

_*Possessions:* beard, mistletoe, quarterstaff, robe._


----------



## EroGaki

_Beard?! _One of his possessions is his beard?! Lol!!! ROFL!!!


----------



## Roman

Thanks Sep!  Are the stats posted ahead or behind or on the spot when compared to the point the story hour has reached at this point?


----------



## Atanatotatos

...Whoa. How do you kill that thing?


----------



## Knightfall

Atanatotatos said:


> ...Whoa. How do you kill that thing?



You don't!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Enitharmon, Marshal of the Celestial Host*.
In crazy land now.

Created by Oronthon with a generous 60-point build. Advanced to 50 HD, +5 inherent bonus to all scores, exalted template. The effects of 'gear' value are roughly commensurate with those expected of a 65th-level character; Enitharmon, in fact, has only two artifacts: _Sword_ and _Seal_.
I've placed him nominally at CR65, 85 perfected, 95 magnified.


*Enitharmon*
*Size/Type:* Huge Outsider (Augmented, Celestial, Extraplanar, Good)
*Initiative:* +32
*Hit Dice:* 50d8+1350 (1750 hp)
*Speed: *100 ft.; fly 300 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class: *116 (-2 size, +32 deflection, +24 Dex, +26 insight, +26 natural; flat-footed 92, touch 90)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +50/+91
*Attack:* +118 melee (4d6+59/17-20, _Shard of Thought_) 
*Full Attack:* +118/+118/+113/+108/+103 melee (4d6+59 plus 3d6 divine/17-20, _Shard of Thought_)
*Space/Reach:* 15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Smite evil, spell-like abilities, spells, turn undead
*Special Qualities: *Attunement, change shape, darkvison 60 ft., divine elemental empowerment, DR 20/adamantine and epic and evil, fast healing 20, _greater teleport_, immortal, immunities (acid, cold, disease, electricity, fire, petrification, poison, sleep), low-light vision, planar travel, protective aura, regeneration 20, spell resistance 75, tongues
*Saves:* Fort +106 Ref +103 Will +105
*Abilities:* Str 77 Dex 59 Con 65 Int 62 Wis 63 Cha 75
*Skills: *Appraise +79, Balance +83, Concentration +80, Diplomacy +197, Gather Information +85, Handle Animal +85, Heal +79, Jump +92, Knowledge (arcana) +79, Knowledge (geography) +79, Knowledge (hstory) +79, Knowledge (nature) +85, Knowledge (nobility) +79, Knowledge (religion) +79, Knowledge (the planes) +79, Listen +79, Perform (oratory) +85, Perform (sing) +85, Search +79, Sense Motive +179,  Spellcraft +85, Spot +79, Survival +79 (+85 on other planes), Tumble +83
*Feats:* Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Devastating Critical, Dire Charge, Dodge, Epic Spellcasting, Great Cleave, Great Smiting, Improved Critical (greatsword), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Leap Attack, Mobility, Overwhelming Critical, Power Attack, Power Critical, Spring Attack, Superior Initiative, Weapon Focus (greatsword)
*Environment:* Heaven (Any Sphere)
*Challenge Rating: *65


*Combat*
*Attunement (Sp):* Enitharmon may _commune_ at will as a swift action.
*Change Shape (Su): *Enitharmon can assume the form of any small or medium humanoid.
*Devastating Critical:* Creatures who suffer a critical hit from Enitharmon's greatsword must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 68) or die.
*Divine Elemental Power (Ex):* When Enitharmon uses a spell or spell-like abilitiy with an energy descriptor, all damage from such spells or abilities is considered divine in nature for the purpose of bypassing resistances and immunities; target creatures who possess a special vulnerabiliy to a particular energy type still retain it.
*Greater Teleport (Sp):* Enitharmon can use this ability at will (Caster Level 50th).
*Immortal: *Enitharmon is immortal, and does not need to eat, sleep or breathe.
*Planar Travel (Sp):* Enitharmon can move at will between any two planes. Treat this as a plane shift, but Enitharmon may only transport himself and any equipment he carries, and he never arrives off-destination. Caster Level 50th.
*Protective Aura (Su):* This acts as a double-strength magic circle against evil and a lesser globe of invulnerability with a 20-ft. radius. The aura can be dispelled, but Enitharmon can create it again as a free action on his turn. Caster Level 50th.
*Regeneration (Ex):* Enitharmon takes normal damage from epic evil-aligned weapons and from spells with the evil descriptor.
*Smite Evil (Su):* Against evil creatures, Enitharmon gains a +32 bonus to all attack rolls and deals an extra 100 points of damage with each successful hit.
*Spell-Like Abilities: *At will – _aid, animate objects, continual flame, dimensional anchor, greater dispel magic, holy smite_ (DC 46), _imprisonment_ (DC 51), _invisibility_ (self only), _lesser restoration, remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, resist energy, summon monster VII, speak with dead, waves of fatigue_; 3/day – _blade barrier_ (DC 48), _earthquake_ (DC 50), _heal, mass charm monster_ (DC 50), _permanency, resurrection, waves of exhaustion; 1/day – greater restoration, power word blind, power word kill, power word stun, prismatic spray_ (DC 49), _wish_. Caster level 50th. The Save DCs are Charisma-based.

The following abilities are always active on Enitharmon's person as the spells (caster level 50th): _detect evil, detect snares and pits, discern lies_ (DC 46), _see invisibility, true seeing_. They can be dispelled, but Enitharmon can reactivate them as a free action.

*Spells:* Enitharmon spontaneously casts spells as a 50th-level Cleric (6/10/10/10/10/9/8/8/8/7; DC 36+ spell level). He may cast any spell on the Cleric spell list, and any spell from the Glory, Strength, War and Wrath domains. He also has access to any [sanctified] spell. He foregoes the need for any foci or material components. For purposes of spells which have an XP requirement, assume Enitharmon has an XP cushion of 20,000XP per week.
*Tongues (Su):* Enitharmon can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a _tongues_ spell (caster level 50th).
*Turn Undead (Su):* Enitharmon can turn or destroy undead at will as a 50th-level Cleric. He gains a +6 synergy bonus to his turning checks.


*Equipment*

*Shard of Thought* (Paradigmatic Artifact): Enitharmon's weapon is a _+10 ghost touch holy speed fiery blast greatsword_: the flames generated by the sword are divine in nature, and not subject to resistances or immunities. _Shard of Thought_ automatically bypasses all damage reduction. When brandished (a standard action), the weapon causes evil creatures within line of sight to become _panicked_ for 4d6 rounds unless they succeed at a Will saving throw (DC 67); those who succeed are still _shaken_. Enitharmon's Charisma and Hit Dice determine the Save DC. Caster Level 50th.

*Seal of Truth and Agency* (Paradigmatic Artifact): On his brow, Enitharmon bears a complex and shifting motif wrought from raw Empyrean Fire; a living symbol of his legitimate authority, bestowed by Oronthon. Any celestial, fiend or worshipper of Oronthon immediately recognizes the symbol and its significance. The _Seal of Truth and Agency_ grants a +20 enhancement bonus to all ability scores, a +20 resistance bonus to all saving throws, and a +100 competence bonus to all Diplomacy and Sense Motive checks. Enitharmon's stat block reflects this.


----------



## EroGaki

Yowzah! Now that's an angel. And he had to be three times thrice magnified to beat the Adversary?


----------



## Knightfall

Wow. That's one scary celestial.


----------



## Atanatotatos

It seems Sep wanted to answer my question: "How do you kill that monster?"
"With the next one"(maddening laughter follows)...


----------



## Asha'man

Hostile to Helpful: Diplomacy DC 50
Hostile to Fanatic: Diplomacy DC 150
Nwm: Diplomacy +53
Enitharmon: Diplomacy +197
The Adversary: Diplomacy unknown, but by inference, significantly superior to Enitharmon since he can _convince_ celestial magnates to Fall.

Thus my question. Sepulchrave, how do you run Diplomacy in this campaign? What does the skill actually *do*? I take for granted that it can have nothing to do with the core rules, otherwise the whole campaign would degenerate to a contest of oratory between Nehael, Enitharmon and the Adversary to convince all others to accept the victor's paradigm. (With Mostin looking on in disgust protected by a Silence spell.)

Edit: Not so unknown any more. The Adversary's diplomacy is +382-502. That's actually a greater advantage on Enitharmon than Enitharmon has over Nwm, by about 40 points (!) at the low end (!!) The question remains, to put it mildly.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*The Fall and the Oronthonian Eschaton*

The ongoing evolution of Enitharmon, the Nameless Adversary and the Perfect celestial template are all interlinked: I've fiddled with and tweaked them on and off for more than a few years now, as much to push the limits of the system as anything else, and see what it leads to. In terms of sheer power, a Perfected DvR9 Enitharmon necessarily has to be capable of smacking down the (admittedly, weakened) Adversary. I wanted the Adversary to be a top end Intermediate power (DvR15 equivalent), which meant that the Perfect dignity had to be insanely powerful: I've guesstimated it at +20CR. I won't say that these are the final versions. There are other iterations.

Confronted with Enitharmon's holiness, any Arch-Devil or Demon Prince better hope to win initiative and flee immediately; otherwise, he needs epic spells or powerful artifacts to resist the celestial for long enough to make an escape. Realistically, no fiend – except the Adversary – can stand toe-to-toe with the marshal of the celestial host for even a single round of combat. This is even before Perfection/Magnification.

What or who is the Adversary? Ideas involving the heterodox 'esoteric' celestial orders have also been informed by the relationship between Enitharmon and the Nameless Fiend. Many of these orders are comprised of 'cosmic' celestials which possess innate divine rank, and there is the distinct possibility that the Adversary is, in fact, a rogue Sovereignty or similar entity: one of many conflicting assertions regarding his nature. The power gulf between the Adversary and every other fiend (and every Orthodox celestial, for that matter, barring magnification) is so vast that this seems a more reasonable theory than many. 

The Nameless Adversary is never at risk of usurpation by his devilish subordinates (or by demonic magnates); they offer no conceivable threat to his supremacy. The Thirteen Great Antagonists – fallen seraphs who are otherwise unconcerned with Hell's politics – are among the few that can provide the Adversary with any meaningful counsel: the Nameless Fiend sees further and deeper than any save Oronthon himself. He pursues his own secret goals, using the vast resources of Hell to further them. His manipulation of the Arch-Devils is so subtle that it goes entirely unrecognized; still, they know in their hearts they are nothing more than pawns in his intricate schemes, and that Hell moves with a single purpose.

The Adversary is infinitely patient, but broods perpetually upon the End of Days: conventional Oronthonian eschatology suggests that he will be slain in that time by his _antiparallel_, Enitharmon. Now, with the passing of Orthodoxy and the ascendancy of _Saizhan_, the Nameless Adversary finds himself pondering whether the eschaton will come at all, and if it does, what form it will take. 


*Implicit Assumptions* 

1. At the Moment of the Fall, at the climax of the revolt, the Adversary was weakened and denuded in power. Because of the Adversary's Rejuvenation SDA, Enitharmon must boast at least 15 divine ranks to 'kill' him permanently: presumably, Oronthon didn't want him dead.

2. The Adversary has _changed_ since the Fall. It is assumed that the bulk of the Adversary's epic spells were contrived _after_ the Fall – rather than developed prior to or during the revolt in heaven – when Hell had been thoroughly subjugated to his will. The _Arising in Fire_ Suite is in anticipation of the Oronthonian eschaton, and represents the maximum to which the Adversary can realistically extend his enormous magical resources. Likewise, many of the Nameless One's SDAs are reflective of his Infernality – a result of his post-Fall status. Whether the Nameless One's overall _stature_ has grown, diminished or remained the same since the before Fall is a matter of intense theological debate.

3. No Epic Ritual Magic. As with most fiends, I've assumed that ritual epic spells are not available: as fundamentally selfish and       evil, fiends are not predisposed towards ritual magic. The same rationale does not apply to celestials, but the host doesn't engage in routine grand epic rituals either. Celestials are not Willful (in the magickal sense) creatures: They are simply bestowed with certain gifts in various measure, and ritual epic magic has not been decreed. Perhaps in the End of Days this will change, and Oronthon will reveal the songs to the choirs which will allow them to descend into the Hells and lay waste to them.

4. Blanket Inherent Bonuses are Ubiquitous. These can be understood as bestowed by Oronthon (in the case of Enitharmon) or independently realized (in the case of the Adversary).

5. Epic Wealth Calculation. PC wealth is assumed to be level^4*5gp.



*The Adversary*
The Adversary's abilities are based upon a divine array exalted elder titan, inherent bonuses, bonuses for 60 class levels and divine bonuses. 

His 'gear' value has been modestly estimated at 500 million gp: around equivalent of a 100th-level PC. Stat-boost accretions  give profane bonuses: epic spells of tremendous power use enhancement bonuses to further boost abilities. If the Adversary invokes his _sovereign mind_ and chooses to employ backlash and XP burn as mitigating factors, his spells can touch the 900 mark. In the case of the Adversary's Hellfire Blast (=Divine Blast), I handwaved it as an at-will ability. At forty-something times per day otherwise, it may as well be. 

The Alter Reality SDA allows for absolute spellcasting flexibility, and the Adversary's Stygian Reservoir permits extensive use of the ability if necessary. All of this is irrelevant, as the Adversary's main weapon – _persuasion_ – is not apt to fail. Beguiler spells may be freely metamagicked to 32nd level, but realistically no creatures within his paradigm who are vulnerable to mind-affecting effects are capable of resisting him. I've made the Divine Glibness SDA considerably more robust: as written, it's kind of a damp squib. I had in mind the various stirring speeches that the Nameless One made in heaven prior to the Fall

The Nameless Fiend is fully cognizant of his own, paradoxical nature: defying the Will of Oronthon in one instance, yet acting as the ordained agent of cosmic retribution in another. If his reality truly unfolds in perfect accordance with Oronthon's plan, then the inevitable reprobation of those unfit for Oronthon's heaven is simply his predestined lot.


*The Nameless Adversary*
_The Great Antagonist_

*Intermediate Power*
*Symbol:* The Meteor
*Home Plane:* Hell
*Alignment:* The Self
*Portfolio:* The Self
*Worshippers:* Any and none
*Domains:* None 
*Favored Weapon:* None

*Beguiler 60*
*Medium Outsider (Evil)*
*Rank:* 15 
*Hit Dice:* 70d8+1680 (outsider) plus 60d6+1440 (Beguiler) (4060 hp)
*Initiative:* +27
*Speed:* 60 ft.; swift translocation
*Armor Class:* 120 (+19 Dex, +48 deflection, +15 divine, +28 natural), touch 92, flat-footed 101
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +100/+136
*Attack:* Manifested weapon +146 melee (1d8+31/17-20 plus _destruction_)
*Full Attack:* Manifested weapon +146/+146/+141/+136/+131 melee (1d8+31/17-20 plus _destruction_)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, salient divine abilities, spells, turn undead
*Special Qualities:* Divine aura (1500 ft., Save DC 138), divine immunities, DR 25/ epic and good and silver, immortal, remote communication, immunity to fire, salient divine abilities, SR 155, understand, speak and read all languages, speak directly to all beings within 15 miles, swift translocation. 
*Saves:* Fort +133, Ref +136, Will +166
*Abilities:* Str 53, Dex 49, Con 59, Int 91, Wis 87, Cha 106

*Skills:* Appraise +188 (related crafts +202), Balance +181, Bluff +340, Climb +169, Concentration +172, Craft (Infernal Contrivances) +188, Decipher Script +188, Diplomacy +382, Disable Device +167, Disguise +196 (+210 acting), Escape Artist +167, Forgery +188, Gather Information +202, Handle Animal +196, Heal +186, Hide +167, Intimidate +216, Jump +195, Knowledge (arcana) +288, Knowledge (architecture) +188, Knowledge (geography) +188, Knowledge (history) +188, Knowledge (nature) +202, Knowledge (nobility) +188, Knowledge (the planes) +188, Knowledge (religion) +201, Listen +186, Move Silently +167, Perform (Oratory) +300, Profession (Contract Lawyer) +188, Ride +181, Search +188, Sense Motive +288, Sleight of Hand +181, Spellcraft +315, Spot +186, Survival +186 (+200 on other planes), Swim +169, Tumble +181, Use Magic Device +196 (scrolls +210)
*Feats:* Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Rod, Craft Staff, Craft Wand, Craft Wondrous Item, Eschew Material Components, Enlarge Spell, Extend Spell, Force of Personality, Forge Ring, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), Heighten Spell, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Negotiator, Persuasive, Quicken Spell, Persistent Spell, Rapid Metamagic, Scribe Scroll, Silent Spell, Skill Focus (Bluff), Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Skill Focus (Knowledge, Religion), Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Focus (Enchantment), Still Spell, Twin Spell, Widen Spell
*Epic Feats:* Automatic Quicken Spell (All), Automatic Silent Spell (All), Automatic Still Spell (All), Dire Charge, Epic Reputation, Epic Skill Focus (Bluff), Epic Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Epic Skill Focus (Knowledge, Religion), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spell Focus (Enchantment), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Will, Ignore Material Components, Improved Combat Casting, Improved Heighten Spell, Multispell (x4), Spell Opportunity, Superior Initiative

*Divine Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, banishment, cold, death-effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, imprisonment, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning, transmutation, turning and rebuking.
*Salient Divine Abilities:* Alter Reality, Cosmic Dispossession, Craft Artifact, Diabolic Qualities, Divine Fast Healing, Divine Glibness, Divine Skill Focus (Bluff), Divine Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Divine Spellcasting, Divine Spell Focus (Enchantment), Know Secrets, Lay Curse, Mass Hellfire Blast, Possess Mortal, Rejuvenation, Stygian Reservoir, Summon Devil, True Shapechange
*Swift Translocation (Su)*: The Nameless Adversary can move between any two points on any planes as a swift action, regardless of their separation.


*Other Divine Powers*

As an intermediate power, the Adversary treats a 1 on an attack roll or a saving throw normally and not as an automatic failure. He is immortal.

*Senses:* The Adversary can see, hear, touch and smell at a distance of 15 miles. As a standard action he can perceive anything within 15 miles of unholy sites, objects or locations where the name of any devil was spoken in the last hour. He can extend his senses to up to ten locations at once. He can block the sensing power of deities of 15 or fewer ranks at up to ten remote locations at once for 15 hours.
*Portfolio Sense:* The Adversary instantly detects any event which involves his portfolio, and can sense events up to fifteen weeks in the past.
*Automatic Actions:* The Adversary can use any skill related to his portfolio – even those he has no ranks in – as a free action, provided that the DC is 25 or less. He can perform up to ten such free actions in a round.
*Divine Aura*: As a free action on his turn, the Adversary may choose to emanate or suppress an aura of _daze, fright_ or _resolve_ with a radius of 1500ft.  


*Salient Divine Abilities* 

*Alter Reality:* The Nameless Fiend may replicate any spell of 9th-level or lower, or any spell with metamagic enhancements with an adjusted level of 9th-level or lower. This ability is similar to the wish spell. The Adversary merely thinks of something and then makes it so. Doing this requires at least a standard action. The duplicated spell has no material component, and the DC of its saving throw (if one is allowed) is 83.

The Adversary can render a magical or supernatural effect permanent. The rest requirement varies with the effect: 10 minutes per level of the effect times the number of subjects affected, 10 minutes per total Hit Dice of creatures affected, or 10 minutes per 10-foot cube affected. Use the highest applicable value. He can create temporary, nonmagical objects. This works like the Create Object ability (including the required rest period), except that the items last for 15 days.

The Adversary can also create permanent nonmagical objects as if using the Create Object ability except that all rest requirements are doubled and there is no reduction in rest time for being on an Outer Plane or his own realm.

The Nameless One can create temporary magic items or creatures. This works like the Divine Creation ability (including the required rest period), except that the items or creatures created last 15 hours. This ability cannot create permanent magic items or creatures. The Adversary can reshape a landscape, creating any type of terrain he can imagine. Each 10-foot cube of material to be reshaped requires 1 round of effort, and he must rest for one day per 10-foot cube shaped after the work is completed.

Use of the Alter Reality SDA incurs a cost of 5000XP, drawn against the Adversary's reservoir.

*Cosmic Dispossession (Unique SDA)(Ex):* The Nameless Adversary cannot be invoked, called, summoned or supplicated; abilities or spells which require the name of a target have no affect upon the Adversary; divinations posed regarding his whereabouts, actions or intentions always fail. He does not grant spells and has no priesthood; he has no associated domains, domain powers or domain spell-like abilities. Usual domain prerequisites for salient divine abilities are waived in the case of the Adversary, but he must meet other prerequisites as normal.

*Diabolic Traits (Unique SDA)(Ex):* The Nameless One shares certain qualities with less august devils. He gains the following benefits:
• The Adversary is immune to fire
• He can see perfectly in darkness of any kind
• He gains silver and good as additional qualities required to bypass his damage reduction

*Divine Fast Healing (Ex):* The Adversary has fast healing 35. Lost limbs or body parts reattach instantly when pressed against the wound on his body.

*Divine Glibness (Ex):* As a full-round action, the Adversary can speak and convince others to take some course of action. This works like a _mass suggestion_ spell cast except that it affects up to any number of creatures within a 150ft. radius circle, centered of the Adversary. A Will saving throw (DC138) negates the effect. As an SDA, Divine Glibness is not considered a mind-affecting effect. If the Adversary is demonstrating _Arrant Hubris_ the Save DC increases to 238.

*Hellfire Blast (Ex):* As a standard action which requires a ranged touch attack, the Adversary can deliver a blast of infernal fire which deals 63d12 points of damage to as many as 75 targets within his sensory range, as a 1500ft. cone, or as a spherical burst or spread with a radius of 750ft. The Hellfire Blast is considered a Divine Blast for the purposes of determining the effectiveness of resistances, immunities and protections against it; it destroys and penetrates a _wall of force_, overwhelms a prismatic effect etc. If the Adversary is demonstrating _Arrant Hubris_ the damage of his Hellfire Blast increases to 163d12 (av. 1059).

*Stygian Reservoir (Unique SDA)(Ex):* The Adversary can offset enormous expenditures of energy against Hell's collective psychic resources. For the purposes of item creation, spells, spell-like abilities or salient divine abilities which normally entail a loss of experience points, the Nameless Adversary has a weekly cushion of 100,000XP. 

*Summon Devil (Unique SDA):* As a standard action, the Adversary can summon any devil – including unique devils – by speaking its name. Summoned devils remain for one hour.


*Spellcasting*

The Adversary casts spells as a Beguiler (6/14/14/14/14/13/13/13/13 /12/7/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/4/4/3/3/3/3/2/2/2/2 spells per day; Caster Level 75th, Save DC 73+ spell level or 84+ spell level for Enchantments). He may also cast thirteen epic spells per day.

• He may cast any nonepic spell he knows as a quickened, stilled and/or silent spell without adjusting the spell's level; he can freely apply any other metamagic feats which he knows to any spell he casts, provided that he has a spell slot of the adjusted spell level available (maximum 32nd). 
• The Adversary may cast up to five quickened spells in a round.
• When he demonstrates _Arrant Hubris_ (an Impulse, see below), Save DCs of all spells increase by +100

*Spells Known:* 

0 – _Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic;_

1st – _Charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm_; 

2nd – _Blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, distract assailant, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, mirror image, minor image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst_; 

3rd – _Arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, cone of dimness, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence_; 

4th – _Charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog_; 

5th – _Break enchantment, dominate person, dream, false vision, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, illusory feast, incite riot, mind fog, mirage arcana, nightmare, telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness_; 

6th – _Geas/quest, greater dispel magic, mass suggestion, mislead, overwhelm, permanent image, programmed image, repulsion, shadow walk, symbol of persuasion, true seeing, veil_; 

7th – _Ethereal jaunt, final rebuke, hiss of sleep, greater arcane sight, mass hold person, mass invisibility, phase door, power word blind, project image, solipsism, spell turning, symbol of stunning, transfix_; 

8th – _Antipathy, binding, demand, discern location, irresistible dance, maddening whispers, mass charm monster, mind blank, moment of prescience, power word stun, scintillating pattern, screen, shifting paths, superior invisibility, symbol of insanity, sympathy, wrathful castigation_; 

9th – _Dominate monster, etherealness, foresight, mass hold monster, power word kill, programmed amnesia, shades, time stop, weird_ 


*Accretions (Epic Items / Artifacts)*

The nameless fiend does not possess items per se, but benefits from a number of Accretions: these duplicate permanent slotless items with a further x2 modifier to 'cost.' Total 'gear' value is around 500M gp. Accretions are considered supernatural abilities; if dispelled or disjoined, the Adversary can reactivate any number as a free action on his turn.

_Left Hand of the Numinous_ [136M]
The Adversary gains a +20 profane bonus to all mental stats (Int, Wis and Cha) and a +100 competence bonus to Sense Motive checks. 

_Arch-Deceiver_ [120M]
The Adversary receives a +100 competence bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy and Perform (Oratory) checks

_Arcane Fatum_ [80M]
The Adversary benefits from a +100 competence bonus to Spellcraft and Knowledge (arcana) checks.

_Master of His Own Luck_ [72M]
The Adversary benefits from a +30 Luck bonus to his Saving Throws

_Manifested Weapon_ [100M]
The Adversary may manifest a weapon equivalent to a _+10 adamantine hellforged keen speed unholy power longsword_ as a free action. All creatures struck by the weapon are subject to _destruction_ (heightened to 30th-level, Fort DC 103). The Adversary's Charisma bonus determines the Save DC; he receives a bonus equal to his divine rank. 


*Impulses (Epic Spells)*

An impulse is an abstraction of an epic spell: a quickened, silent, still spell, simply willed into effect. It otherwise uses the same rules. These are for example, and by no means exhaustive: assume the Adversary has access to any number of permutations of factors.


*Sovereign Mind* 
Spellcraft DC 325 [Fortify (+17); Impulse (+32), +199 additional Int (+398); 12,400XP (-124)]

As a swift action, the Adversary invokes the _sovereign mind_. His Intelligence increases to 291. Add +100 to all Intelligence checks and Intelligence-based skill checks.


*Annihilate Entity*
Spellcraft DC 425 [Destroy (+29); Impulse (+32), +280d6 (+560); increase damage die (+40), affect immortals up to DvR5 (ad hoc +100); 136d6 backlash (-136), 20000XP (-200)]

Requires _Sovereign Mind_; if _Arrant Hubris_ in effect, Fort DC 183.
Transmutation. A single target within 12,000ft sustains 300d20 points of damage (av. 3150); if slain, it is _disintegrated_. The target is entitled to a Fort save (DC 83) for half damage. Entities with 6 or more Divine Ranks are immune to this power, but demigods are subject to it as normal unless they possess some other resistance to transmutations .


*Arrant Hubris* 
Spellcraft DC 325 [Fortify (+17); Impulse (+32), +199 additional Cha (+398); 12,400XP (-124)]

As a swift action, the Adversary demonstrates _Arrant Hubris_. His Charisma increases to 306. Add +100 to all Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks. _Arrant Hubris_ also affects the Adversary's deflection bonus to AC, the Save DCs of all Beguiler spells, and the Save DC to resist his divine aura, Lay Curse and and Divine Glibness SDAs. Increase the damage of his Hellfire Blast by 100d12. 


*Irrefutable Argument*
Spellcraft DC 425 [Fortify (+23); Impulse (+32), +79 additional Cha [Untyped bonus] (+474); 10,400XP (-104)]

Requires the _sovereign mind_ and _arrant hubris_ be in effect. 
Increase the Adversary's Charisma by an additional 80 points: this stacks with any other bonuses. Modify the following statistics by +40: the Adversary's deflection bonus to AC, the Save DCs of all Beguiler spells, all Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks, the Save DC to resist his divine aura and Divine Glibness SDA, and the Save DC of his Lay Curse SDA. Increase the damage of his Hellfire Blast by another 20d12. 


*Impulse When Arising in Fire*
Spellcraft DC 425 [Energy (+19), Energy (+19), Weather (+25), Weather (+25); Impulse (+32), +50d6 (+100), increase damage die (+40), untyped (+10), increase area by 4900% (+196); +18d6 (+36), untyped (+10), increase damage die (+40). 12,200XP (-122)

Evocation. Requires _Sovereign Mind_; with _Arrant Hubris_ in effect. Fort DC 183.

As an impulse, the Adversary radiates a tempest of flame which deals 60d20 points of damage (av. 630) to creatures and objects within a 100-mile radius burst (Fort DC 83 half). For 20 hours thereafter, the Adversary continues to emanate the flames in a 2-mile radius; each round that a creature remains within this area, it must make a successful save or sustain 20d20 points of damage. 
The flames are of an infernal variety not subject to resistances or immunities; devils and infernal creatures are unaffected by _When Arising in Fire_.


*Dramatic Damnation *
Spellcraft DC 325 [Summon (+14); Impulse (+32), +30 additional CR (+60), +8 additional creatures (+240); 2100XP (-21)]

Conjuration (Summoning). As a swift action, the Nameless One summons the nine _Akesoli_, or pain bringers (average CR 32). They appear and act instantly, attempting to drag a single target of the Adversary's choosing to Hell. 


*Summon Steed*
Spellcraft DC 292 [Compel (+19), Reveal (+19), Summon (+14); Impulse (+32), +53 additional CR (+106), extend duration (+112)].

Conjuration (Summoning). This spell summons Qematiel, a fully advanced paragon monster of legend hellfire wyrm (CR55). Qematiel serves as the Adversary's steed for one hour.


*Infernal Aegis*
Spellcraft DC425. [Armor (+14), Fortify (+17); Impulse (+32), +99SR (+198), +96 additional armor bonus (+192); 2800XP (-28)]

Transmutation. Increase the Adversary's Spell Resistance by +100 points; he gains a +100 armor bonus to his Armor Class.


*Arising In Fire*
Heralding the apocalypse. The Following Impulses are active: _Sovereign Mind, Arrant Hubris, Ground of Being, Indestructible Body, Irrefutable Argument, Infernal Aegis._ Adjust the Adversary's stat block as follows:

*Hit Dice:* 70d8+8680 (outsider) plus 60d6+7440 (Beguiler) (17,040 hp)
*Armor Class:* 360 (+100 armor, +19 Dex, +188 deflection, +15 divine, +28 natural), touch 332, flat-footed 341
*Special Qualities:* Divine aura (1500 ft., Save DC 278), SR 255
*Saves:* Fort +233, Will +266
*Abilities:* Con 259, Int 291, Wis 287, Cha 386
*Skills:* Appraise +288 (related crafts +302), Bluff +480, Craft (Infernal Contrivances) +288, Decipher Script +288, Diplomacy +522, Disguise +336 (+350 acting), Gather Information +342, Handle Animal +336, Heal +286, Intimidate +356, Knowledge (arcana) +388, Knowledge (architecture) +288, Knowledge (geography) +288, Knowledge (history) +288, Knowledge (nature) +302, Knowledge (nobility) +288, Knowledge (the planes) +288, Knowledge (religion) +301, Listen +286, Perform (Oratory) +400, Profession (Contract Lawyer) +288, Search +288, Sense Motive +388, Spellcraft +415, Spot +286, Survival +286 (+300 on other planes), Use Magic Device +336 (scrolls +350)
*SDAs:* Alter Reality DC 223, Divine Glibness DC 278, Hellfire Blast 203d12, Spell DCs 213 + spell level or 224 + spell level for enchantments. Manifested weapon _destruction_ ability DC 243



*


----------



## Atanatotatos

What...the...



[size=-2]_whoa_[/size]


----------



## EroGaki




----------



## Asha'man

Now, why are we suddenly getting all these stats for world-shaking and previously inscrutable entities? I think things are coming to a head.

And now I want Mostin's and Ortwin's stats.

Edit: I just noticed this. What conceivable reason is there for Nwm to have the Run feat? Anything he'd ever need to run from could catch him regardless!


----------



## Atanatotatos

Heh. I think there's even less of a reason for weapon focus (quarterstaff) 
Also, I wonder why he doesn't have a spirit of nature of divine rank 1 as an animal companion


----------



## Asha'man

From a strictly powergaming PoV, that's is true. But Nwm's had Weapon Focus: Quarterstaff since way back in the first post of this thread. He has clearly, as a point of character, trained to fight with staffs. (Interestingly, originally he had the TWF feat tree as well. I suppose that skill set fell into disuse when he entered... _politics. )_ Run, on the other hand, he has picked up later for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Atanatotatos

Yeah, I remember that. I think (a long time ago) Sep said that he allowed Nwm's player to retrain it (perhaps for sacred vow?). I suppose weapon focus was left as a vestige 
Then again, the point is moot, because, from a strictly powergaming PoV, these character couldn't even play together, the difference between an epic druid and wizard and an epic paladin and wild multiclass (ortwine) is huge. Sep solved that with templates and divine rank for eadric, and an extremely powerful reincarnation for Ortwine. Simple, is it not?


----------



## Roman

Awesome Sep - the entities are amazing. You know, I normally absolutely hate the Epic rules as presented in the Epic Level Handbook to the point that I refuse to DM games using them, but in your hands they seem... transformed!


----------



## Justin

Sep,

Thanks for the character updates, especially Nwm! He's been my favorite since I first read this story so many years ago, now. And speaking of Nwm, what happened to the perma-buffs described in this post?



> Nwm was 28th-level, with a revised VOP and two powerful permanent epic wards on him: dwimmerhame (which grants SR 38) and anathema ward which prevents bodily contact with outsiders.




Is it an oversight that they're not in the updated description or did something happen to eliminate or obviate them?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Knightfall

Wow. That's just scary.


----------



## Avarice

*Re: The Adversary*

Great googly moogly!  And to think that Demogorgon is supposed to have called this guy a 'little seraph', or some such.  I think I've just lost what remained of my sanity points.


----------



## Atanatotatos

Yeah. I don't think the Ancient will be statted.
If it will... I suppose its only SA would be something on lines of: "Absolute void: anything that comes in any kind of contact with Demogorgone disappears from existance, save for Oronthon."


----------



## Quartz

Wow. Can we have the other heroes updated?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

As requested. More will come as time permits.

Mostin's advancement was toward some kind of vague and undefined "pseudonaturalization," and a bunch of abilities were winged as we went along. This is the nascent 'tadpole' stage, negotiated to +3 ECL.:


Speed doubles for all movement types.
Con +4 Dex +4 Wis +4
Immunity to acid and electricity
At will (CL = HD): _blur, dimension door, haste_
Alternate Form (Writhing Mass): Enemies take –1 morale penalty to attack rolls
+8 Natural armor



*Mostin the Metagnostic*

_The eleventh occlusion – which is say the infinitely *pulcilate* occlusion – is without peer in its Metagnostic capacity. This, I demonstrated in my seminal *Perturbations in the Amplitudes of the Huhngs?*, with which I am sure the reader has at least a passing acquaintance._


Spellwarped quasipseudonatural diviner 20 / alienist 10; ECL 36; Medium outsider (augmented aberration, native); HD 30d4+240 plus 6 (insane certainty); hp 366; Init +6; Spd 60ft.; AC 42 (+8 armor, +5 Deflection, +8 Dex, +1 insight, +10 natural), touch 32, flatfooted 34; Base Atk +15; Grp +23; Atk +24 melee (1d6+7/18-20, MW rapier) or by spell; Full Atk: +24/+19 melee (1d6/18-20, MW rapier); SA spells; SQ alien blessing, damage reduction 10/magic, immunities (acid, electricity), insane certainty, extra summoning, pseudonatural familiar, SR 41, summon alien, timeless body; SV Fort +26 Ref +26 Will +34; AL N; Str 25 Dex 27 Con 26 Int 44 Wis 30 Cha 22.

*Skills:* Concentration +42, Craft (alchemy) +51, Craft (engraving) +51, Craft (illumination) +51, Decipher Script +51, Gather Information +40, Knowledge (arcana) +51, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +51, Knowledge (geography) +51, Knowledge (history) +51, Knowledge (nature) +51, Knowledge (nobility) +51, Knowledge (the planes) +51, Intimidate +23, Listen +29, Ride +26, Search +44, Sense Motive +27, Spellcraft +94 (scrolls +98), Spot +56. 

*Feats:* Alertness, Brew Potion, Chain Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Empower Spell, Energy Substitution (sonic), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spellcasting, Extend Spell, Improved Metamagic, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Spell Capacity (11th), Improved Spell Capacity (12th), Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Maximize Spell, Multispell, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Penetration, Still Spell.

*Metagnostic Form (Su):* Mostin can change form between a humanoid and a writhing mass of tentacles, or any combination in between. His most relaxed state is as a humanoid with vestigial alien features. A _true seeing_ spell reveals Mostin as existing in all forms simultaneously. In his tentacled form, Mostin's abilities are unchanged, but enemies suffer a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls to hit Mostin; creatures using _true seeing_ automatically incur the penalty.

*Spell Absorption:* Spells which fail to penetrate his Spell Resistance confer certain advantages to Mostin. Mostin may choose to be affected in any of the following ways:

1. He gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength
2. He gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Dexterity
3. He gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Constitution
4. He gains (5 x spell level) temporary Hit Points
5. He gains a bonus to his speed equal to (5ft. x spell level)
6. He gains an energy resistance (fire, acid or sonic) 10 

Absorption effects last for one minute.

*Summon Alien:* Whenever Mostin uses a _summon monster_ spell to summon a fiendish or celestial creature, he instead summons a pseudonatural version of that creature.

*Extra Summoning:* Once per day, Mostin can cast an extra _summon monster IX_ spell.

*Insane Certainty:* Mostin takes a –10 penalty on all Bluff, Diplomacy and Handle Animal checks made when dealing with non pseudonatural creatures.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* As a standard action, Mostin can use _blur, haste_ or _dimension door_. Caster level 31st.

*Permanent Spell Effects:* Mostin is permanently under the effects of _arcane sight, darkvision_ and _see invisibility._ Caster level 31st.



*Spells* 
Mostin casts spells as a 31st-level diviner (4/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/7/3/3/3); Save DC 27+ spell level; Conjuration save 28+ spell level). Mostin casts one extra spell each day of each level from the Divination school. His barred school is Necromancy

Mostin may also cast three epic spells per day. He gains a +5 bonus to his Spellcraft checks if he casts an epic spell with a Divination base seed, and enjoys a -5DC mitigating factor to the DCs of spells which reflect his specialization as an Alienist. He can reliably cast spells with a Spellcraft DC of 104.


*Spells Prepared*
Spells assume preparation for a variety of contingencies; if Mostin anticipates conflict, his offensive and defensive capabilities are bolstered, and conjurations with long casting times (_planar binding_ etc.) are dropped in favor of direct damage or save-or-die spells. Multiple preparations are in square parentheses.

Unused Slots

Mostin generally leaves the following spell slots empty – 1 x 10th,  1x 9th, 1 x 8th,  1 x 6th, 1 x 4th, 4 x 2nd, 4 x 1st. Additional spells may be later prepared in these slots according to his specific needs.

Armamentarium

_Meteor swarm_ (sonic, maximized, empowered) (DC36) [1]
_Dominate monster_ (quickened) (DC36) [1]
_Disjunction_ (quickened) [1]
_Delayed blast fireball_ (sonic, empowered, quickened) (DC 34) [1]
_Delayed blast fireball_ (sonic, empowered) (DC34) [1]
_Disintegrate_ (quickened, maximized) (DC33) [1]
_Disintegrate_ (quickened, empowered) (DC33) [1]
_Dominate monster_ (DC36) [1]
_Flesh to stone_ (chained) (DC33) [1]
_Banishment_ (DC 34) [2]
_Baleful polymorph_ (DC32) [1]
_Fire orb_ (sonic, empowered) [2]
_Feeblemind_ (DC32) [1]
Divinations

_Foresight_ (extended) [1]
_Hindsight (quickened)_ [1]
_Moment of Prescience_ [2]
_Vision_ [2]
_True Seeing _ (quickened) [1]
_Assay spell resistance_ (quickened) [1]
_Probe thoughts_ [1]
_Prying eyes_ [1]
_Locate creature_ [1]
_True strike_ (quickened) [1]
_Detect scrying_ [1]
_Clairvoyance_ [1]
_Analyze portal_ [1]
_Locate object_ [1]
_Detect thoughts_ [1]
_True strike_ [1]
Summonings and Bindings

_Gate_ [2]
_Superior planar binding_ [1]
_Summon monster IX_ [1]
_Greater planar binding_ [1]
_Torment_ [1]
_Planar binding_ [1]
_Lesser planar binding_ [1]
_Dimensional anchor_ [2]
Defensive

_Prismatic sphere_ [1]
_Mind blank_ [2]
_Antimagic field_ [1]
_Nondetection_ [2]
_Magic circle against evil_ [2]
_Resist energy_ [2]
_Protection from evil_ [2]
Utility

_Greater plane shift_ (quickened) [1]
_Greater teleport_ (quickened) [1]
_Shapechange_ [1]
_Plane shift_ [1]
_Greater Teleport_ [1]
_Limited wish_ [1]
_Gate seal_ [1]
_Mass haste_ [1]
_Make manifest_[1]
_Veil_ [1]
_Fabricate_ [1]
_Major creation_ [1]
_Secure shelter_[ 1]
_Zone of respite_[ 1]
_Greater invisibility_ [1]
_Phantom steed_ [1]
_Fly_ [2]
_Alter self_ [1]
_Enlarge person_ [1]
_Expeditious retreat_ [1]

*Spells Known*:

1st – _alarm, animate rope, charm person, chromatic orb, comprehend languages, detect undead, disguise self, enlarge person, expeditious retreat, grease, know protections, identify, jump, lesser acid orb, mage armor, magic aura, magic missile, message, mount, protection from chaos/evil/good/law, shield, sleep, spider climb, summon monster I, true strike, ventriloquism_; 

2nd – _alter self, arcane lock, bear’s endurance, blur, bull's strength, cat's grace, continual flame, darkness, darkvision, detect thoughts, dimensional pocket, eagle's splendour, fog cloud, fox’s cunning, gaze screen, glitterdust, hideous laughter, hypnotic pattern, knock, locate object, minor image, Mostin's arhythmic apoplexy, Mostin's aura of inscrutability, Mostin's myopic emanation, obscure object, resist energy, see invisibility, summon monster II, summon swarm, web, whispering wind_; 

3rd – _Acid breath, analyze portal, arcane sight, avoid planar effects, blink, clairaudience/clairvoyance, dispel magic, displacement, fireball, flame arrow, fly, greater magic weapon, haste, hold person, keen edge, lightning bolt, magic circle against chaos/evil/good/law, nondetection, phantom steed, sepia snake sigil, stinking cloud, summon monster III, shadow cache, slow, suggestion, tongues_;

4th – _Arcane eye, assay spell resistance, attune form, black tentacles, charm monster, detect scrying, dimensional anchor, dimension door, ethereal mount, fire orb, fire stride, greater invisibility, hallucinatory terrain, locate creature, minor creation, minor globe of invulnerability,  Mostin's interminable sermon, Mostin's torque tendril, phantasmal killer, polymorph, remove curse, resilient sphere, scramble portal, scrying, secure shelter, shadow conjuration, shadow well, solid fog, stoneskin, summon monster IV, vitriolic sphere, zone of respite, zone of revelation_;

5th – _Acid sheath, baleful polymorph, cloudkill, contact other plane, destructive resonance, dismissal, dominate person, dream, fabricate, feeblemind, hold monster, lesser planar binding, major creation, Mostin's metempsychotic reversal, Mostin's paroxysm of fire, nightmare, permanency, private sanctum, prying eyes, seeming, sending, shadowfade, summon monster V, telepathic bond, teleport, symbol of sleep, telekinesis, wall of force, wall of iron, wall of stone_;

6th – _Acid fog, acid storm, analyze dweomer, antimagic field, chain lightning, contingency, disintegrate, fiendform, flesh to stone, gate seal, geas/quest, globe of invulnerability, greater dispel magic, guards and wards, hardening, legend lore, mage's transformation, make manifest, mass haste, mass suggestion, Mostin's id eruption, move earth, planar binding, probe thoughts, repulsion, stone to flesh, summon monster VI, symbol of persuasion, true seeing, veil_;

7th – _Banishment, delayed blast fireball, elemental body, energy immunity, ethereal jaunt, forcecage, greater arcane sight, greater scrying, greater teleport, insanity, instant summons, limited wish, magnificent mansion, plane shift, power word stun, reverse gravity, sequester, shadow walk, simulacrum, spell turning, summon monster VII, symbol of stunning, vipergout, vision, wall of greater dispel magic_;

8th – _Antipathy, binding, chains of antimagic, demand, dimensional lock, discern location, etherealness, ghostform, greater planar binding, greater plane shift, greater shout, maddening whispers, mass manifest, maze, mind blank, moment of prescience, Mostin's metagnostic inquiry, polymorph any object, power word blind, screen, summon monster VIII, superior invisibility, symbol of insanity, sympathy, trap the soul_;

9th – _Awaken construct, disjunction, dominate monster, effulgent epuration, foresight, gate, hindsight, imprisonment, meteor swarm, planar perinarch, power word kill, prismatic sphere, reality maelstrom, shades, summon monster IX, superior planar binding, teleportation circle, time stop, wish_.


*Possessions:* 

_*The Web of Motes*_ (Transcendental Artifact)
Currently in Mostin's possession.

_Murmuur's Tower_ (Infernal Artifact)
This infernal device was contrived during the Great Revolt, and requires a number of different activation words to effectively operate. The exact external appearance of _Murmuur's tower_ corresponds to a shape determined by the user, although its form is limited to resemble some kind of artificial construction not less than thirty feet high. In its unconcealed state, _Murmuur's tower_ appears as a three-hundred foot needle made of diabolic materials. The owner may cause the tower and its contents to _greater plane shift_ as a standard action.

The main portal to _Murmuur's towere_ is opened with an obscure set of sigils and incantations; its size may vary from that of a small door to a gate as large as 30-ft high and 20-ft. wide, depending on the external dimensions of the tower.

The interior of _Murmuur's tower_ is an extensive extradimensional space, with numerous halls, galleries, reception rooms, parlours, and dining rooms. There are private suites, a ballroom, stable and bath-house; courtyards, grottoes, summoning rooms, torture chambers and so on. It may be more useful to consider _Murmuur's tower_ as a self-contained demiplane to which the principle point of access varies, according to its current planar orientation. 

In addition to its main entrance, nine additional _gates_ grace the external walls of _Murmuur's tower_, although they generally remain inert and hidden. The _gates_ may be aligned to any of the Hells; when opened, they permit passage between the plane upon which _Murmuur's tower_ rests and the Infernal regions. Typically, one _gate_ is aligned to each of the Nine Hells, although any number can be aligned to any Hell. The _gates_ are opened, closed and realigned by command word.

Murmuur's tower is impervious to _scrying_ of any kind, and its interior benefits from an effect equivalent to a _dimensional lock_). A staff of thirty spined devils attend to the numerous sundry tasks involved in the tower's upkeep.  CL 30th

_Irknaan's Cloak_
This _mantle of epic spell resistance_ is lent indefinitely to the Wizard Sho. 

_Mirror of Urm-Nahat_
A _mirror of mental prowess_, this is also in Sho's possession, although Mostin reserves the right to its immediate reappropriation if he so chooses. 

_Mostin’s Comfortable Summer Retreat_
Currently situated in Nizkur under the auspices of the sprite Orolde.

_Other Items_
Mostin also possesses a _portable hole, robe of eyes, headband of intellect +10, belt of many pockets, bracers of armor +8, ring of death warding, ring of protection and resistance +5, stone of sendings, ioun stones (dusty rose prism, incandescent blue sphere, pale green prism, iridescent spindle, orange prism), spell talisman +30_.


*Notes*
Mostin gains the following Ioun stone benefits: +2 Wis; sustained without air; sustaind without food or water; +1 to all Attack Rolls, Skill Checks, Saves and Ability Checks; +1 caster level; +1 insight bonus to AC.

Mostin's ability scores each include a +5 inherent bonus

Increase Mostin's enhancement bonus to Intelligence by 20 points for one week after he undergoes the _First Rite of Cognition_.


----------



## Atanatotatos

oh man... what is Eadric now? Sort of a quasi-demigod, I suppose!


----------



## Knightfall

That's awesome.


----------



## tleilaxu

thanks


----------



## Roman

Thanks Sep! Are the characters being posted current with respect to the point as to where the Story Hour is at? Also, is the campaign still ongoing?


----------



## tleilaxu

i'm curious about this spell: planar perinarch
...and also which epic spells mostin is currently throwing around


----------



## Quartz

Ooh! Shades of Shreck from ICE's Shadow World. It might be fun if someone (Rimilin?) got the equivalent of the _Eye of Agoth_ and used it to force Mostin into his monstrous form.


----------



## Asha'man

I see that the amount of magic items in circulation in Wyre has increased significantly. Did Mostin craft these himself, take them from Grazz't's stores, or did you just loosen your restrictions on aquiring them?

And what does "pulcilate" mean?

And has Mostin changed his views on Metagnosticism? It seems contradictory to his previous opinions ("There is no ultimate state. There is only becoming. Infinite becoming") to assert that anything (let alone himself)_ "is without peer in its Metagnostic capacity."

_And, again, I would be much obliged if you would tell me how you adjudicate the Diplomacy skill in this campaign, as I posted of above. I hope I'm not too demanding, but your campaign, and your views on DMing, really intrigue me.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

OK, I'll bite.



> I see that the amount of magic items in circulation in Wyre has increased significantly.



If you mean _in Wyre_, not so much. At this point, mostly south of its borders, in fact. Godlings, ancient spirits, demons and celestials are also present there in larger numbers than previously.
If you mean _in the hands of the PCs_, then somewhat.



> Did Mostin craft these himself



In one or two cases.



> Take them from Grazz't's stores



In several cases.



> Or did you just loosen your restrictions on aquiring them?



Magic items have never been for sale outside of Wizardly circles.



> And what does "pulcilate" mean?



Pulcilation is a property of the eleventh occlusion.



> And has Mostin changed his views on Metagnosticism?



I didn't know that _Metagnosticism_ existed as a discrete body of religious or philosophical inquiry. _Metagnosis_ is not commonly referenced  outside of Mostin's deranged, IQ 440 mind. 



> It seems contradictory to his previous opinions ("There is no ultimate state. There is only becoming. Infinite becoming") to assert that anything (let alone himself) "is without peer in its Metagnostic capacity."



Perhaps it's important to differentiate between an occlusion's Metagnostic _capacity_, and the epistemic assertion made by Mostin. To me, it seems obvious to wear a hat in winter if one's head is cold; consider the eleventh occlusion as a hat.



> And, again, I would be much obliged if you would tell me how you adjudicate the Diplomacy skill in this campaign, as I posted of above. I hope I'm not too demanding, but your campaign, and your views on DMing, really intrigue me.




1. PCs are never subject to Diplomacy checks to convince them of anything.

2. I do not make Diplomacy checks for off-screen NPC interactions.

3. Diplomacy is used in-game as a means by which PCs can influence NPC actions. 

4. Otherwise it's just a number; in the case of cosmic entities, a very large number.


----------



## Asha'man

... Rrright. Meta_gnosis. _I had naively assumed that there was at least a tradition of two, that Mostin's ideas were influenced by his mentor Vhorze and weren't entirely _sui generis._ But now it's all cleared up. (Hah!)

And I did mean "Magic Items in the hands of the PCs", yes, but I assumed that their significant peers and adversaries have access to similar resources. (In most cases excepting the paradigmatic artifacts, probably. )


----------



## Roman

Thanks for answering the questions.


----------



## Cheiromancer

The Adversary seems to govern a distinctively masculine notion of the self.  One that emphasizes binary distinctions and is fundamentally negative: the self as the negation of the other.  In contrast, Nehael seems to emphasize relationship-with; it's a more feminine approach.  

Nwm's granting of a self to Sho (or was it Mei?) probably attracted the Adversary's attention: an extraordinary action within his portfolio, but which employed principles alien to his.  Green rather than Adversarial.  The Adversary would probably have deceived the simulacrum that it had a self, while Nwm granted it the ability to enter into relationship with others.

Nehael's conversation with the Adversary should be very interesting.  Maybe even paradigm-changing.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Carasch (CR 50-55)*

I think I've posted Carasch already. This is the more streamlined version. Mediumweight cosmic entity: 46HD balor + chthonic + elite array +5 inherent bonuses. 

Carasch simply wishes to destroy everything. 

*Carasch*
*Huge Outsider (Augmented, Chaotic, Chthonic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri)* 
*HD: *46d8+1288 (1656hp)
*Init:* +31
*Spd:* 80ft, fly 180ft (good) 
*AC:* 83 (-2 size, +10 armor, +25 deflection, +18 Dex, +22 natural; flat-footed 65, touch 61)
*Base Atk:* +46, Grp +100 
*Full Atk:* +97/+97/+92/+87/+82 melee (4d6+56/Dev19-20x3) 
*SA:* Aura of unlight, chthonic spellcasting, death throes (DC61), spells, spell-like abilities, summon demon, tenacious wounding, utter corruption 
*SQ:* DR 20/cold iron and epic and good, darkvision 60ft., flaming body, immunities (electricity, fire, poison), ontic flux, regeneration 20, resistances (acid 10, cold 10), see in darkness, telepathy 100ft., SR75, _true seeing_
*SV:* Fort +73 Ref +64 Will +70 
*Abilities:* Str 75 Dex 49 Con 66 Int 51 Wis 48 Cha 60

*Feats:* Cleave, Combat Brute, Devastating Critical (greataxe), Dire Charge, Epic Spellcasting, Epic Will, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (greataxe), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Leap Attack, Power Attack, Overwhelming Critical (greataxe), Superior Initiative, Weapon Focus (greataxe)

*Skills:* Appraise +69, Balance +74, Bluff +74, Climb +81, Concentration +77, Decipher Script +69, Disguse +74 (+80 acting), Escape Artist +68, Gather Information +74, Hide +60, Intimidate +80, Jump +101, Knowledge (arcana) +69, Knowledge (history) +69, Knowledge (nature) +75, Knowledge (religion) +69, Knowledge (the planes) +69, Listen +76, Move Silently +68, Search +69, Sense Motive +68, Sleight of Hand +74, Spellcraft +125, Spot +76, Survival +68 (+74 on other planes), Tumble +74, Use Magic Device +74 (+80 scrolls), 

*Aura of Unlight (Su):* 10ft-radius, as _deeper darkness_. Non-chthonic creatures within the aura automatically gain 1d4 negative levels every round. Spell resistance is effective against level loss from the aura of unlight, but even creatures normally immune to energy drain and negative energy effects may be subject to it. The aura of unlight may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. It may be dispelled, but Carasch may reactivate it as a free action on his next turn. Caster Level 46th.

*Devastating Critical:* Creatures subject to a critical hit from Carasch's axe must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 65) or die.

*Ontic Flux (Ex): *Carasch is under an effect similar to a _blink_ spell, except that attacks which target incorporeal or ethereal creatures gain no special benefit, nor does Carasch receive any special benefits to attack such creatures in this state. The ontic flux may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. 

*Flaming Body (Su): *Creatures grappling Carasch sustain 6d8 points of fire damage each round.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Carasch has Regeneration 20. Epic good-aligned weapons and good-aligned spells do normal damage to him.

*Utter Corruption (Ex): *All of Carasch's spells and spell-like abilities gain the [Evil] descriptor, regardless of their function. Against good creatures, Carasch benefits from a +4 bonus to the DC of any special abilities and to spells and spell-like abilities which he uses.

*Chthonic Spellcasting (Ex): *Carasch casts spells as a 46th-level sorcerer. He can cast Darkness, Demonic, Destruction and Evil domain spells as arcane spells. He does not utilize material components in his spellcasting, and incurs no experience point debt for spells which normally demand it; Carasch may offset up to 10,000xp in this fashion when casting epic spells.

*Spells Known: *(6/13/12/12/12/12/11/11/11/10 per day; save DC 35+ spell level, 39+ spell level against good creatures): 3rd –  _contagion, dread word, lightning bolt, magic circle against good_; 4th –  _dimensional anchor, improved invisibility, liquid pain, scrying_; 5th – _dream, feeblemind, resonating resistance, sending_; 6th –  _antimagic field, chain lightning, geas/quest_; 7th – _banishment, greater scrying, plane shift_, ; 8th –  _discern location, mind blank, protection from spells_; 9th – _foresight, etherealness, soul bind_. 

Carasch may also cast five epic spells per day. 

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _blasphemy_ (DC42), _detect thoughts_ (DC37), _dominate monster_ (DC44), _greater dispel magic, greater teleport, haste, insanity_ (DC41), _power word stun_ (DC42), _telekinesis, unhallow, unholy aura_ (DC43); 1/day – _fire storm_ (DC43), _implosion_ (DC44).

*Summon Demons (Sp): *Once per day, Carasch may summon 1d6 chthonic succubi, 1d3 chthonic mariliths or 1 chthonic balor. This ability is the equivalent of an epic-level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* Carasch has a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell (caster level 46th).

*Senses: *Carasch receives a +8 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks.


*Equipment*

*Weapon*
When Carasch erupts into materiality he wields a _+8 Adamantine speed unholy power greataxe._ As a full-round action, Carasch may swing his axe and invoke a _reality maelstrom_ (CL 40th) centered upon any point to which he has line of sight.

*Token of Cheshne* 
Carasch's _Token of Cheshne_ grants a +10 enhancement bonus to all abilities and a +10 resistance bonus to all Saves. The token bestows a +50 competence bonus to Spellcraft checks.

*Bracers *
These are equivalent to _heavy fortification +10 bracers of armor_



*Epic Spells*

_Void Erases_ is a bit heavy, but I felt that it was appropriate. I like the prefix Ur-...



*Amplification (DC 135)*
Fortify (+17); Quickened (+28), No Verbal or Somatic (+4), 20 hours duration, +89 Str (+178), Duration (+10); Personal (-2), Chthonic (-100).
Transmutation. Increase Carasch's strength to 155 for 120 hours. Atk +137. Dmg 4d6+116. DevCrit DC 105. Various analogs.


*Void Erases (DC 135)*
Transmutation [Death]. Destroy (+29), Slay (+25), Fortify (+17), Weather (+25); Quickened (+28), No V or S (+4), Area (+14), +30d6 (+60), increase damage die (+40); Chthonic (-100), 7d6 backlash (-7)

_Void Erases_ as a swift action. Creatures within 3 miles must make Fortitude saving throws (DC45) or be annihilated (as if _disintegrated_); those who succeed still sustain 20d20 points of destructive damage. 


*Void Engulfs (DC 133)*
Evocation [Darkness, Death, Mind-Affecting].
Energy (+19), Ward (+14); Emulate _deeper darkness_ and _weird_ (+52), Impulse (+32), Penetrate _mind blank_ and _death ward_ (+20), Increased Area (+76); +10 Save DC (+20); Chthonic (-100).

A sphere of darkness with a 200-ft. radius encapsulates Carasch for 20 hours. 

Creatures who enter the area or are within it when it is evoked must make a Will Save (DC55) or suffer an unconscious eruption so violent and terrible that they die. _Void Engulfs_ is a mind-affecting death effect, but neither a _mind blank_ nor a _death ward_ is proof against this spell. Epic spells which incorporate the Ward seed and are keyed to epic death effects are entitled to an opposed caster level check when subjected to _Void Engulfs_. Epic spells with the [light] descriptor are entitled to an opposed caster level check to counter _Void Engulfs_; nonepic light spells are automatically suppressed.

If a creature saves successfully against _Void Engulfs_ it cannot subsequently be affected by the same casting of the spell.


*Ur-Kin (DC 111)*
Conjuration (Summoning)
Summon (+14); +33 CR (+66), 3 additional creatures (+99), Impulse (+32); Chthonic (-100). 

As an Impulse, Carasch summons four Chthonic balors (each CR35). They appear and act instantly. The Chthonic balors remain for 20 rounds.


----------



## Atanatotatos

Wow.
Although you got to say, after seeing the "heavyweighs" even good ol' Carasch is slightly less impressive...


----------



## Roman

More goodies - yay!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Dug this one out as it's topical. One of Nwm's more complicated spells…


*Green Benediction* 
Transmutation [Green]

*Spellcraft DC:* 0 [1276]
*Components: *V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* See text
*Targets:* Living creatures within a 400-ft. radius burst 
*Duration:* 20 minutes 
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless); Fortitude half; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

[Fortify (+17), enhancement bonuses (+158)] + [Fortify (+27), +49DR (+196)] + [Fortify (+17), +100SR (+200)] + [Fortify (+17), +49 natural armor (+98)] + [Transform (+21), Transport (+27), Grant Supernatural Ability (+10), Emulate _Transport via Plants_ (+27), quickened ability (+28)] + [Energy (+19), Green (+10), +8d6 (+16), increase die (+40)] + [Contact (+23)] + [Reveal (+19)]; 1 round (+20), Area (+10), Area +3900% (+156), +50 CL vs Dispel (+100), Other Flexible Provisions (ad hoc +20); Ritual (-1276)

Nwm forms an empathic and physical communion between Uedii and all designated living creatures within a 400-ft burst radius. The area affected may be anywhere within range of Nwm's clairvoyant vision, but must be on the Prime Plane. 

Sentient creatures who wish to avoid the effects of the _Green Benediction_ may make a Will saving throw (DC 39); animals are automatically affected. 

Whilst the _Green Benediction_ is in effect, designated targets gain the following benefits:


A +20 Enhancement bonus to Strength, Constitution, Wisdom and Charisma 
A +50 Natural armor bonus to armor class
Damage Reduction 50/-
Spell Resistance 100 
The supernatural ability to use _transport via plants_ as a swift action once per round

Creatures under the effect of the _Green Benediction_ emanate a viridescent light to 10 feet which deals 10d20 points of damage per round to extraplanar creatures of a type designated at the time of the spell's casting. A Fortitude Saving Throw (DC 39) halves this damage. Creatures are subject to the light every round they remain within its range.

For purposes of attempts to dispel the effects of the _Green Benediction_, Nwm is treated as an 85th-level caster.


----------



## Roman

85th level caster!!! Fighting Nwm just got a whole lot scarier!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Temple Command excluding the _Ahma_ and the _Sela_. Part of a longer list also used to calculate ritual spell capacity: mitigating factors are in square parentheses. Most of the Illuminated aren't included.

*Temple Chiefs and Captains*

*Resurrected Saints (9)*

Fully Beatified (Saint+Half-Celestial+DvR0). 5000xp. 
• Tahl the Incorruptible (Cleric 5 / Inquisitor 10) [-15] 
• Wurz of the Mission (Cleric 12 / Evangelist 5) [-11]
• Moda the Exorcist (Cleric 10 / Sacred Exorcist 5) [-15]
• Anaqiss the Apostate (Favored Soul 15) [-15]
• Kustus of Mord (Paladin 8 / Knight of the Chalice 7) [-7]

Revered and Holy (Saint+Half-Celestial). 1000xp.
• Malzsan (Favored Soul 14) [-13]
• Furem of Thokastrond (Favored Soul 12) [-11]
• Skinna (Paladin 10 / Knight of the Chalice 3) [-5]
• Tunkul the Mad (Favored Soul 12) [-11]

*Resurrected Talions (12)*

Those for whom Bliss is Postponed (Talion). 1000xp. 
• Rede of Dramore (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 10) [-7]
• Tarpion (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 10) [-7]
• Tuan Muat (Cleric 5 / Inquisitor 10) [-7]
• Haubi of Thahan (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 8) [-7]
• Irian (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 6) [-5]
• Hembur (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 5) [-3]
• Hyne (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 4) [-3]

Those for whom Bliss is Denied (Talion). 1000xp.
• Molta (Paladin 6 / Holy Liberator 8) [-5]
• Annuz the Fair (Fighter 16)
• Tuom the Old (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 8) [-5]
• Amachel the Damned (Ex-Paladin 10 / Ex-Blackguard 5 / Contemplative 2) [-1]
• Fior (Paladin 12 / Fighter 4) [-3]

*Chiefs Among the Illuminated*

Those who Experienced the Reversal (Half-Celestial).
• Tiuhan, King of Wyre (Aristocrat 1 / Favored Soul 2) [-1]
• Tagur, Prince of Einir 9 (Aristocrat 1 / Expert 2 / Fighter 11 / Duelist 4 / Favored Soul 1 / Contemplative 1) [-1]
• Attar, Warden of the Northern March (Aristocrat 1 / Fighter 16)
• Sihu, Duchess of Tomur (Aristocrat 1 / Expert 12 / Favored Soul 3) [-1]
• Jholion, Marquis of Methelhar (Aristocrat 1 / Fighter 12 / Paladin 2)
• Khenfo, Marquis of Iald (Aristocrat 1 / Expert 8 / Favored Soul 2 / Contemplative 1) [-1]
• Lome, Laird of Banda (Fighter 16)
• Shiel the Repentant, Duke of Jiuhu (Aristocrat 1 / Fighter 9 / Favored Soul 3) [-1]
• Streek of Jorbu (Fighter 14)  

*Mortal Adepts (14)*

_Saizhan_ Adepts
• Sercion (Cleric 7 / Warpriest 4 / Contemplative 6) [-15]
• Brey (Cleric 7 / Warpriest 7 / Contemplative 2) [-11]
• Asser of Scir Cellod (Cloistered Cleric 12 / Contemplative 4) [-15]
• Mezhon (Cloistered Cleric 10 / Contemplative 3) [-13]
• Beldid the Brash (Cleric 7 / Warpriest 5 / Contemplative 2) [-9]

Irrenite Masters
• Sineig (Cloistered Cleric 7 / Thaumaturge 5 / Contemplative 6) [-17]
• Wrohs (Cloistered Cleric 8 / Thaumaturge 5 / Contemplative 3) [-15]
• Thionon (Cloistered Cleric 8 / Thaumaturge 5 / Contemplative 2) [-15]

Other Warpriests (3)
• Cleric 7 / Warpriest 4 [-27]

Chief Flamines (3)
• Cloistered Cleric 8 [-21]


*Honored Captains (29)*

Jorde and the Penitents (12)
• Jorde (Fighter 8 / Pious Templar 6) [-5]
• The Eleven Penitents (Paladin 7 / Divine Crusader 5) [-55]

Anointed Templar Lords (3)
• Jequil of Gibilrazen (Paladin 12) [-5]
• Rudred (Paladin 10) [-3]
• Saric (Paladin 9) [-3]

Anointed Templar Captains (9)
• Paladin 6 [-9]

Other Templar Lords (5)
• Fighter 5 / Pious Templar 5 [-15]


-


----------



## EroGaki

Wow, that's quite the crew. Go Team Oronthon!


----------



## Roman

Indeed, these are BGGGs (Big Good Good Guys)! 

Nevertheless, the Cheschnite forces seem to have the upper hand at the moment, surrounding the good guys with open gates and probably nigh-infinite demonic forces pouring through.


----------



## grodog

Just caught up on all of the updates herein, as well as the SH!  Amazing stuff, Sep


----------



## the Jester

Good lord.


----------



## Salthorae

Me too.... and holy c**p!!

I haven't been on the boards for 2 years almost and I'm blown away once more by Sep and all his updates


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Approximate hierarchy of categorizable immortal entities .


*Transcendental* 
(Divine Rank 16+; Challenge Rating 150+). 
Aeons, Effluxion? of Demogorgon, (Pseudodeities?), Apparitions of Cheshne, Principal Ludjas [Tree, Stone, Water] 
[The _web of motes_, _Pharamne's urn_]

*Paradigmatic*
(Divine Rank 11 to 15; Challenge Rating 80 to 120). 
Sovereign manifestations of Oronthon, Iotas of Radiance, Mistresses of the Veils, Elemental Deities, Indestructible or Sempiternal Entities, (the Claviger?), the Adversary.

*Archetypal*
(Divine Rank 6 to 10 and/or Challenge Rating 60 to 80). 
Regents of the Empyrean, Nehael, Perfected Seraphim, Great Primordial Fears (_Ambabhitis_), Nature Deities 

*Divine*
(Divine Rank 1 to 5 and/or Challenge Rating 40 to 60). 
Seraphim, The Thirteen Antagonists, Elder Titans, Carasch, Great Chthonics, Primordial Fears (_Bhitis_), Primal Elementals, Elder Pseudonatural Horrors, Prototypical Abominations, Princes of Faerie, Kings of the Four Quarters, Gihaahia Magnified, Hellfire Atavisms, Visuit

*Instumental (?)*
(Divine Rank 0 to 1 and/or Challenge Rating 30 to 40). 
Archfiends, Great Celestial Princes, Abominations, Chthonic Balors, Godlings, Great Pseudonatural Servitors, Sidhe Lords, Ninit, Self-Incarnates, Ancient Immortals, Genius Loci, Proto-Inevitables

*Immortal*
(Divine Rank 0 and/or challenge rating 20 to 30). 
Captains of the Host, Fiendish Magnates, Minor Godlings, Nireem, Lesser Chthonics, Pseudonatural Servitors, Great Nature Spitrits, Saints, Talions, Glooms

*Heroic (?)*
(Divine Rank 0 and/or Challenge Rating 10-20)
Ancestors, Death Knights, Lesser Nature Spirits, Celestials, Fiends, Elementals, Sidhe


----------



## Baron Opal

The amount of detail you have created astounds me. I think a lot about my world, but little of it is ever codified and put on paper as you have done. Bravo.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

More random stuff...


Qematiel (CR55-60). Hellfire Wyrm (Advanced, Elite, Monster of Legend, Paragon, Inherent Bonuses, DvR0, Few Extra Nasty Tweaks)


*Qematiel*
Gargantuan Dragon (Augmented, Extraplanar, Fire) 

*Hit Dice:* 50d12+1400+1000 (3000hp) 
*Initiative:* +22 
*Speed:* 360ft.; burrow 180ft; fly 1500ft. (perfect)
*Space/Reach:* 20ft/20ft.
*Armor Class:* 108 (-4 size, +29 deflection, +12 Dex, +12 insight, +12 luck, +37 natural); flat-footed 96, touch 71
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +50/+115
*Attack:* Bite +100 melee (4d8+48/19-20)
*Full Attack:* Bite +100 melee (4d8+48/19-20) and 2 claws +99 melee (4d6+24)
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, crush 4d6+67, frightful presence (DC 67), spell-like abilities 
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 120ft,. DR 15/epic and good, celerity, enhanced attributes, fast healing 20, fire subtype, immunities (abiity damage, ability drain, acid, cold, fire, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, sleep, transmutation), infernal aura, SR80
*Saves:* Fort +68 Ref +56 Will +61
*Abilities:* Str 67 Dex 34 Con 66 Int 47 Wis 45 Cha 68

*Skills:* Appraise +81, Balance +81, Bluff +92, Climb +91, Concentration +91, Diplomacy +104, Disguise +92 (+98 acting), Escape Artist +75, Gather Information +92, Hide +63, Intimidate +98, Jump +223, Knowledge (arcana) +81, Knowledge (the planes) +81, Knowledge (religion) +81, Listen +80, Move Silently +75, Search +81, Sense Motive +80, Sleight of Hand +81, Spellcraft +87, Spot +80, Survival +80, Tumble +86, Use Magic Device +81 (+87 scrolls)

*Feats:* Cleave, Dodge, Great Cleave, Hover, Improved Sunder, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Mobility, Multiattack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_blasphemy_), Power Attack, Quick Reconnoitre, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Epic Feats:* Devastating Critical, Dire Charge, Epic Reflexes, Epic Will, Overwhelming Critical, Superior Initiative 

A Hellfire Wyrm the depredations of whom have at times required the personal intervention of the Nameless Fiend to arrest, Qematiel abides with certain permissions upon Avernus within the realm of King Amaimon. Qematiel is reckoned greatest of her kind; as such, the Adversary will ride her to battle in the End of Days. She will be slain by Enitharmon, the only celestial capable of enduring her breath and _blasphemy_.

All of Qematiel's attacks are considered epic and evil-aligned for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction. If dispelled, she can resume any of her supernatural abilities as a free action on her turn.

*Ancient Hellfire (Su): *Qematiel's breath weapon is a 300ft. long line or a 75ft-cone of corrupted infernal fire. Creatures within the area automatically sustain 28d10 points of damage; those who fail their saving shrow (Fort DC 67) are also subject to _destruction_. The Save DC is Constitution-based. Resistance or immunity to fire is ineffective against Qematiel's breath weapon.

*Devastating Critical (Ex):* Creatures who suffer a critical hit from Qematiel's bite attack must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 67) or die. The Save DC is Constitution-based.

*Fiendish Form (Su):* As _shapechange_ (CL50), but only devilish forms are allowed.

*Infernal Aura (Su):* Creatures within 20ft. of Qematiel sustain 10d6 points of fire damage every round they remain there. This damage ignores resistances or immunties to fire.

*Celerity (Su):* Qematiel gains an extra standard action every round. 

*Spell-Like Abilities (CL50, DC 43+ spell level.):* At-will - _blasphemy, charm monster, demand, desecrate, dictum, fire storm, greater dispelling, greater teleport, hold monster, improved invisibility, sending, suggestion, true seeing, unholy aura, unhallow, wall of fire._

-


----------



## Erevanden

That is really spectacular Sepulchrave !!

Btw. may I ask how your players solved the problem of granting regeneration through an epic spell - _Nwm's Quickening_, to be exact ??


----------



## Knightfall

Now that's an (evil) dragon!


----------



## Roman

Excellent stuff! 

I am particularly interested in the classifications of the various entities. Sep, where do you take the names of these from? I mean things like "Sempiternal" - do you actively look for terms for these entities, or do you just happen to know them already by chance/from work/from studies/etc.?


----------



## grodog

Sepulchrave II said:


> Approximate hierarchy of categorizable immortal entities .
> 
> *Transcendental*
> (Divine Rank 16+; Challenge Rating 150+).
> Aeons, Effluxion? of Demogorgon, (Pseudodeities?), Apparitions of Cheshne, Principal Ludjas [Tree, Stone, Water]
> [The _web of motes_, _Pharamne's urn_]




Does this mean that the web of motes and Pharamne's Urn are transcendental artifacts, Sep?  If so, I'd always thought that Jovol created the web of motes, but my hunch now is that if it is on par with the 'urn, that the web of motes wasn't created by Jovol.  What do we (and the PCs) know of its origins???


----------



## Cheiromancer

Does Qemetiel's Infernal Aura affect the Adversary as well?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Cheiro said:
			
		

> Does Qemetiel's Infernal Aura affect the Adversary as well?




I would say _yes_. I like the image.

Hellfire Atavisms are not well developed as an idea, but they might predate the Fall in linear reckoning; or be from a vanished Aeon. They're a very visceral impulse; like bad vrittis. A preconscious urge to do evil, maybe. 

The Adversary must've thought of an epic spell to ward himself.


----------



## Moleculo

The Adversary's fire resistance is granted by an SDA. It could be a bit easier to just say that since the Adversary has more divine ranks than Qematiel, his immunity supersedes Qematiel's supernatural aura.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Note on the Structure of the Cult of Cheshne*
Something which the PCs didn't discover until later in their dealings with the Cheshnites was their precarious organizational structure – if they had, they may have exploited it earlier. There again,  there were many competing demands on the characters' time, limiting the number of convenient _communes, contact other planes, metagnostic inquiries_ or uses of the _web of motes_.

Due to a restriction on epic ritual spells (willing participants only – no _dominations_ etc.) the three sects would need to be wooed by the various immortals to participate in any ritual spell; necessary compromises would be struck, and the agendas of those high in the three orders would be promoted. The magical economy of the Cheshnites is very tense.

Aside from the eleven great immortals (Sibud, Yeshe, Choach, Naatha, Idyam, Dhatri, Prahar, Jahi, Guho, Rishih and Temenun), three main sects operate within the umbrella of the Cult of Cheshne. Nwm categorized them based on their headgear or hairstyles (their real names are in parentheses):

*The Bald Ones (properly, Anantam)*
Ritual specialists, these are typically Sorcerer/Blood-Magus or Necromancer/Blood-Magus characters – the more powerful and influential members of the sect are around 15th – 18th level. The immortal Guho was once of the Anantam, but is now reviled  because of her transformation (Guho is a Worm-that-Walks). Many of The Bald Ones are sympathetic toward Sibud – a shared interest in matters sanguine (Sibud was conceived of as a Blood-Mage in his earlier iterations) – and have no love for Yeshe. The second, fourth and fifth cabals consist entirely of wizards and are most stifled by the Injunction.

The Anantam form the backbone of the ritual magic pool amid the Cheshnites (each with the Cooperative Spell metamagic feat is assumed to provide a +2 bonus to ritual epic spell Spellcraft checks). They number around 150 in all, broken into five major cabals (-120DC to –240DC) and a dozen smaller ones (-20DC to –60DC). The Anantam are guarded by the _Giants of Danhaan_ – huge armored warriors with glaives, whose humanity is suspect. 

Typically, an Ananta is a Wizard (Necromancer) 5 / Blood Magus X, or a Sorcerer 6 / Blood Magus X. Feats include Great Fortitude, Toughness and Cooperative Spell.

_*1st Cabal (-141 spell slot mitigation; +26 Spellcraft check)*_:
1 x CL 16 (-15): Sorcerer 6 / Blood Magus 10 / Archmage 3
1 x CL 14 (-13): Necromancer 5 / Blood Magus 10 / Loremaster 1
1 x CL 13 (-13)
2 x CL 12 (-22)
3 x CL 11 (-33)
5 x CL 10 (-45)

_*2nd Cabal (-158 spell slot mitigation; +36 Spellcraft check)*_
1 x CL 15 (-15): Necromancer 5 / Blood Magus 10 / Loremaster 2
1 x CL 13 (-13)
1 x CL 12 (-11)
1 x CL 11 (-11)
2 x CL 10 (-18)
3 x CL 9 (-27)
4 x CL 8 (-28)
5 x CL 7 (-35)

_*3rd Cabal (-153 spell slot mitigation; +46 Spellcraft check*_)
1 x CL 18 (-17): Wizard (Necromancer) 5 / Blood Magus 10 / Archmage 5
1 x CL 11 (-11)
1 x CL 10 (-11)
1 x CL 9 (-9)
2 x CL 8 (-14)
3 x CL 7 (-21)
14 x CL 6 (-70)

_*4th Cabal (-122 spell slot mitigation; +20 Spellcraft check)*_
1 x CL 16 (-15)
2 x CL 15 (-30)
7 x CL 12 (-77)

_*5th Cabal (-240 spell slot mitigation; +66 Spellcraft check)*_
2 x CL 17 (-17)
3 x CL 15 (-45)
5 x CL 10 (-45)
9 x CL 8 (-63)
14 x CL 6 (-70)

*The Longhairs (properly, Kesha-Dirghaa)*
Typically Conjurer 2/ Favored Soul 4 / Mystic Theurge X, whose activities were curtailed by Gihaahia in her prohibition of Cheshnite theurgy. Rishih – the immortal theurge – is preeminent in this sect, although its structure is loose and Rishih's underlings continually maneuver with regard to other immortals. Cabals are fluid, and although they outnumber the _Anantam_, the _Kesha-Dirghaa_ lack the magical discipline of the pure arcanists. Sibud's power base was eroded most by the Enforcer's limitation on theurgy, as much of his prior effort had been invested in winning members of the theurgic sect to his camp.

Total ritual mitigation of the _Kesha-Dirghaa_ is a little shy of –1600DC. They number around three hundred, although coordinating that many is difficult, and may only occur if Anumid ordains it as Cheshne's Willl. Cabals generally operate in the –80 to –200 range.


*The Hooded Ones (in fact, Naganam)*
Pure divine casters, and unaffected by the Injunction, the _Naganam_ are the smallest of the main sects, with spellcasters numbering fewer than a hundred. Their leaders are members of the Hierophant PrC – typically Cloistered Cleric 13/Hierophant X. There are Favored Souls among them. Many of them (the _Ushabam_) regard Yeshe as a dark messiah; Yeshe is largely contemptuous of their affections, a fact which further fuels their zeal for her. Anumid the Mouthpiece was originally of the _Naganam_ (but not the _Ushabam_), although his status is now more complex. Like the _Anantam_, many giants attend the _Ushabam_.


*Anumid, the Mouthpiece of Cheshne* 
Anumid's focus lies in social manipulation; he is the consummate smooth-talker, and the Cheshnite immortals are wary of his persuasive powers. Most of his spell suite is defensive, and focused around self-preservation – prudent, considering his role, and relative frailty.

The status of the Mouthpiece is special, and Anumid enjoys a kind of diplomatic immunity; he brokers deals between the cabals and the immortals, but is also Cheshne's legitimate vehicle of communication. His oracular powers connect him to the _Mistresses of the Veils_, mysterious chthonic powers which are only known by their name. When acting explicitly in his oracular capacity, even Visuit and Temenun bow to his authority.

Anumid is under the permanent effect of an epic spell known as the _Asservation of the Mouth_, which allows immediate mental contact with any of the eleven major immortals, regardless of intervening distance or planar barriers. The _Asservation_ functions in an _antimagic field_ and cannot be _disjoined_; if targeted by a _superb dispelling_, the _Asservation of the Mouth_ is a CL80 effect.


*Anumid*
Male Human Cloistered Cleric 5 / Divine Oracle 10 / Evangelist 5; HD 20d6; hp 70; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; AC 11 (+1 Dex; touch 11, flat-footed 11); Base Atk +11; Grp +10; Atk +11 melee (1d4/19-20, MW dagger); Full Atk; SA; SQ divination enhancement, improved uncanny dodge, immune to surprise, inspire dread, prescient sense, trap sense +3,; SV Fort +8 Ref +6 Will +19; Str 9 Dex 13 Con 10 Int 20 Wis 19 Cha 34

*Skills:* Bluff +47, Concentration +22, Decipher Script +18, Diplomacy +56, Gather Information +34, Intimidate +48, Knowledge (nobility) +18, Knowledge (the planes) +28, Knowledge (religion) +31, Perform (oratory) +36, Sense Motive +29, Spellcraft +28

*Feats:* Ability Focus (Convert the Unfaithful), Able Learner, Persuasive, Negotiator, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Skill Focus (Intimidate), Skill Focus (Knowledge: religion), Open Minded

*Convert the Unfaithful (Su):* As a full-round action Anumid can attempt to convert a single enemy within 30 ft. Targets are entitled to a Will save (DC 29): if it succeeds, it is shaken for 1 round; if it fails, it is converted. Treat this effect as a _charm monster_ spell, except the target's alignment changes for the duration. At the expiry of the effect, a target creature can attempt to revert to its original alignment (Will DC 29), or it may continue wilth its new alignment. _Atonement_ may required in the former case; the conversion itself to the new faith qualifies as an _atonement_ in the latter. Creatures with an alignment subtype are immune to this ability.

*Domains:* Anumid has access to the Knowledge, Mysticism, Oracle and Trickery domains. Once per day, for 5 rounds, Anumid can gain a +12 luck bonus to his saving throws.

*Divination Enhancement (Ex):* Anumid may roll twice and take the better result any time he casts _divination_ or augury.

*Fast Talk (Ex):* Anumid may make a rushed Diplomacy check as a full-round action with only a –5 penalty.

*Immune to Surprise (Ex):* Anumid can always take a standard action in a surprise round.

*Inflame the Righteous (Su):* As a full-round action Anumid can wreathe himself and allies within 30 ft. in divine fire which acts as a _fire shield_ (CL20). Damage dealt by the shield is divine in nature, and not subject to resistance or immunity.

*Inspire Dread (Su):* Anumid can inspire hopelessness in all enemies within 30ft., and they suffer a –4 penalty on Will saves. This is a mind-affecting ability.

*Prescient Sense (Ex):* This ability works like a rogue's Evasion ability, except Anumid is not restricted by his armor type.

*Skill Mastery (Ex):* Anumid may always take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate and Sense Motive checks, regardless of the circumstances.

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* (6/6+1/6+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1; CL15th, [Divination spells 18th]; Save DC 14+ Spell level [scrying spells 15+ spell level]).


4th – _death ward, dimensional anchor, discern lies, freedom of movement, sending, divination_ (D); 
5th – _commune, dispel good, slay living, spell resistance, true seeing_; 6th – _antilife shell, banishment, forbiddance, mislead_ (D); 
7th – _bestow greater curse, greater scrying, blasphemy_ (D); 
8th – _wall of greater dispel magic, discern location_ (D).

Anumid always has a _death pact_ cast upon himself: if he is slain, he will be _resurrected_ unless the spell is first dispelled; his Constitution score has been lowered to reflect this. He also has a _refuge_ item which will return him to his sanctuary in the temple at Jashat if broken.

*Equipment*
_Bronze Choker of Persuasion:_ This plain narrow bronze band fits around the neck and occupies the amulet slot. It bestows a +6 enhancement bonus to Charisma, grants the wearer a continual _tongues_ ability, and grants a +10 competence bonus to all Charisma-based skill checks. (120K, CL20).


----------



## Roman

Very useful information - thanks Sep. 

Oh, and I must say I like Nwm's nomenclature!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Shvar Choryati*

_Shvar Choryati_ is the name of the phenomenon invoked by Temenun near the small town of Cirone, where Visuit launched her assault on the Temple forces. The name translates approximately as _Power of Theft_ – the 'Theft' to which the name applies, is that of Sun and/or Being. _Eater of Light_ might be a better rendering. The phenomenon is best understood as a Manifest Dream of Cheshne; it is the shadow of a Great Primordial Fear.

Mechanically, Shvar Choryati is based on an epic living spell – an augmented _blasphemy/soul bind_ combination – with 8 divine ranks; it is conjured 'conventionally' with another epic (calling) spell; one which requires huge output to circumvent the divine protections which normally prevent its reification in the bounded cosmos. 

Shvar Choryati is treated as a spell effect as cast by a 75th level caster; where noted, it adds its divine ranks to many checks as well. Where spell level is a consideration, Shvar Choryati is treated as an epic or 10th-level spell. Its impulse is to _consume light and life_, but it cannot be said to possess 'Intelligence,' per se. For purposes of eligibility for salient divine abilities, Shvar Choryati is considered sympathetic with the Domains of Death, Destruction and Evil, although the Eater of Light possesses no domain powers, and lacks any powers which require even a modicum of rational thought.

The phenomenon manifests as a cloud of impenetrable darkness with a diameter of almost 200 feet: its outer zone is its life-draining aura; the inner zone – unguessable in shape – is one of utter _blasphemy_. 

Shvar Choryati's 'perception' (its hunger) extends to eight miles.

For a deific entity/thing, Shvar Choryati has a refreshingly minimal stat block.


*Shvar Choryati, Eater of Light (DvR8)*

*Colossal Ooze (Chaotic, Chthonic, Dream, Evil, Extraplanar) *
*Hit Dice:* 75d10+975 (1725hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 40ft.
*Armor Class:* 25 (-8 size, +10 deflection, +5 Dex, +8 Divine)
*Base Atk/Grapple:* +56 /+93
*Atk:* +69 melee (2d8+19, slam) plus Soul Blasphemy
*Full Atk:* +69 melee (2d8+19, slam)
*Space/Reach:* 30ft./20ft.
*Special Attacks:* Life Drain, Soul Blasphemy
*Special Qualities:* Divine immunities, DR 20/epic, fast healing 140, immortal, ooze qualities, SR 155 
*SDAs:* Divine Fast Healing (x5), Improved Spell Resistance (x4), Life Drain
*Saves:* Fort +60 Ref +52 Will +50
*Abilities:* Str 36 Dex 20 Con 36 Int - Wis 17 Cha 25
*Challenge Rating:* 55

*Aura of Fear (Su):* Creatures within 800ft. of Shvar Choryati become _shaken_ unless they make a successful Will saving throw (DC58).

*Dimension Door (Sp):* Shvar Choryati can use this ability at will as a standard action (Caster Level 83).

*Soul Blasphemy (Sp):* Creatures struck by Shvar Choryati suffer the effects of _blasphemy_ (Caster Level 83). If slain, creatures are automatically subject to a _soul bind_ effect. The _death ward_ spell is ineffective against Soul Blasphemy; epic spells containing the [Ward] seed which are keyed to necromantic effects are entitled to an opposed Caster Level check. Soul Bound entities are held within the form of the Eater of Light; there is no limit to the Hit Dice of a creature subject to this ability. Trapped souls may only be released by the destruction of Shvar Choryati.

*Life Drain (SDA):* Shvar Choryati is surrounded by a cloud of darkness (as _deeper darkness_) extending to eighty feet from its form which kills all living creatures unless they make Fortitude saving throws (DC 62); those that succeed instead gain 2 negative levels. As an SDA, Shvar Choryati's Life Drain is not considered a necromantic effect or a death effect for the purposes of determining resistances or immunities; custom epic spells may offer resistance. Creatures slain by Shvar Choryati's Life Drain are subject to _soul bind_.

*Engulf:* As a standard action, Shvar Choryati can engulf creatures in a 30ft. x 30ft. square. Engulfed creatures must make a Reflex Save (DC 62) to avoid being subject to _blasphemy_ (Caster Level 83); if successful, they may move or leap to a space adjacent to Shvar Choryati's posiiton. Creatures slain by Shvar Choryati in this manner are also subject to _soul bind_. Engulfed creatures are considered grappled, and subject to _blasphemy_ every round they remain so.


*


----------



## Roman

A true divine spell!


----------



## grodog

Wow.  No:  WOW.

Very scary!  Now to read today's update, and see if we see this beasty in action!!


----------



## Avarice

Man, that thing is hideous. What was the duration on that summoning, I wonder? I also can't help but wonder what the cost would be to _compact_ that beast. Or would it need to have an intellect to be able to enter into that sort of arrangement?

Speaking of which, Sep, have you adopted any house rules regarding the Summon seed? I've found the 20 round base duration pretty restrictive, myself.


edit: Never mind. Re-reading the post, I see that it was an epic Calling that was used. Must be a custom seed based off the planar binding spells? How much would I have to grovel to see some details on this spell? I'm willing to grovel a great deal, you know.


----------



## Cheiromancer

It looks like Shvar Choryati (SC) has certain vulnerabilities:


Evil undead.  Not affected by blasphemy or life-drain.
Golems.  Not subject to spell-like effects, so immune to _blasphemy_.  Non-living, so not affected by life-drain. 
Epic pseudonatural creatures with 21+ HD.  They'll have a SR of 105, so SC's spell-like abilities won't affect them.  
Epic spells tailored to dismissing chthonic entities.  Which I believe Mostin's cabal has available.  SC might be too big for them to handle, though.

Creatures that are immune to SC's abilities might be able to hold it back.  Regenerating creatures would be best- a mess of _dominated_ vampires, say. Although I doubt the bad guys would just sit around. 

Also, I don't know how many necromancers are on the side of the good guys, so I don't know if the first is really an option.  Nor do I recall reading about golems being used in combat, so the second is probably out, too.  But it wouldn't surprise me if Mostin had a spell for calling an epic pseudonatural zombie hill giant or something; the third might provide something to hold SC back.  But I think it the fourth is the most realistic possiblity.  The spell devised for clearing out Azzagrat's chthonic entities might be powerful enough to deal with SC.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Avarice said:
			
		

> How much would I have to grovel to see some details on this spell?




There are many ways to circumvent the [Summon] seed. I've tried to break the spell into its logical components and show how it's constructed. The final spell type is determined by its function, rather than the other seeds which comprise it.

Bear in mind that the rules for devising epic spells are just a gloss for making cool things happen, and as long as the spell argument is plausible, I'm generally OK with it. Of course, with NPC spells, I can do whatever I like.


*Argument:* 

*Seed:* [Conjure] (+21): The base seed. Determines the final type and descriptors of the spell.
*Seeds:* [Contact] + [Reveal] (+42): Sets the initial conditions for establishing a link with Shvar Choryati. (Precedent = _Soul Scry_)

*Factor:* Interplanar contact (+8): Allows the link to be established across planar boundaries.
*Seed:* [Compel] (+19): Forces Shvar Choryati to respond to the link. (Precedent = _Soul Dominion_).

*Special Factor:* [Compel] seed is entitled to affect immortal up to DvR8 (ad hoc +250) (Established Convention: penetrate specific divine immunity +20/DvR up to DvR 5; +50/DvR from DvR 6-10. Paradigmatic entities may not be compelled.)
*Special Factor:* [Compel] seed is entitled to affect ooze type (ad hoc +20)
*Seed:* [Transport] (+27): Establishes conduit to allow manifestation.

*Factor:* Unwilling subject (+4). Required even in addition to the [Compel] seed; Shvar Choryati just isn't comfortable reifying.
*Factor:* Interplanar transport (+2)
*Seeds:* [Contact] + [Reveal] (+42): (Again). Allows the actual manifestation to occur at a location removed from the caster.
*Seed:* [Fortify] (+17): A metaseed or descriptive glue. [Fortify] is simply required to hold the matrix of seeds together.

*Global Factors*

*Factor:* Spell penetration (+250): +125 on CL checks to penetrate Shvar Choryati's SR wrt. [Reveal], [Compel] and [Transport] seeds. (Precedent: Conditions for Successful [Summon] seed wrt. conjuring specific, named entities).
*Factor:* Save DC +40 (+80): Increases Save DC for Shvar Choryati to avoid effects of spell by +40. 
*Factor:* 1 round casting time (+18)


Unmitigated DC is 800. Casting time is 1 round. Duration (shortest time, determined by [Transport]) is instantaneous.


*Mitigating Factor:* Restricted astrological window of opportunity (ad hoc –4)
*Mitigating factor:* Ritual (-690)


**


*Shvar Choryati*
Conjuration (Calling) [Chaotic, Evil]

*Spellcraft DC:* 106
*Components:* V, S, Ritual (-690)
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Unlimited; see text
*Effect:* One called chthonic entity
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving throw:* Will negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes; see text

*Spell Effect:* Temenun conjures _Shvar Choryati_ from the Region of Nightmares; the Eater of Light appears at a location on the Material Plane which Temenun chooses. Shvar Choryati is entitled to a Save to resist the conjuration (Will DC 79) and may check its SR; Temenun is considered a 155th level caster for purposes of overcoming Shvar Choryati's spell resistance.

The star _Nashhte_ must be in the House of the Descendant at the caster's location for this spell to be invoked. 

If the spell is successful, the manifested _Shvar Choryati_ will proceed to consume life.

*


----------



## Erevanden

...Flabbergasted...
Well, by analyzing just those bits of your seemingly infinite potential, I begin to question the right of calling myself a gamemaster...




> The Tiger considered Idyam now the greatest threat to his own supremacy; the demilich, virtually indestructible, had been quietly extending his power base.






> The undead warrior exhibited a slavering rage whilst raining down magical fire. And when any came within reach of his sword, he killed them instantly, with one stroke. Always.




Come to think of it, I might have to follow Teppu's example and gird my intellect in order to even begin wondering, what might come from those two


----------



## Avarice

That's an amazingly intricate bit of design.  Thanks for the detailed and timely response, Sep.

So the Transport seed sets the duration at instantaneous, apparently?  Wow.  At least with a movement speed of 40, it would take SC a while to eat the entire world.  Hopefully Mostin and his cabal can banish it before that becomes an issue!


----------



## Salthorae

Sep - I was wondering if you could possibly post the stats for your altered Vow of Poverty that Nwm and Nahael use?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> Sep - I was wondering if you could possibly post the stats for your altered Vow of Poverty




I think this is the final copy. It's been a while. It goes to 40th level. It's pretty packed, but ability score enhancements are capped at +8.

CHARACTER LEVEL BENEFIT

*1st* AC bonus +4
*2nd* Bonus exalted feat
*3rd* Exalted strike +1 (magic)
*4th* Endure elements
*5th* AC bonus +5, sustenance
*6th* Resistance +1, deflection +1
*7th* Bonus exalted feat, ability score enhancement +2
*8th* Exalted strike +2 (silver), natural armour +1, mind shielding
*9th* AC bonus +6
*10th* Energy resistance 5, damage reduction 5/magic,
*11th* Ability score enhancement +4/+2, greater sustenance
*12th* Bonus exalted feat, resistance +2, deflection 2
*13th* AC bonus +7, exalted strike +3 (cold iron)
*14th* _Freedom of movement_
*15th* Ability score enhancement +6/+4/+2, damage reduction 5/evil
*16th* Energy resistance 10, natural armour +2
*17th* AC bonus +8, bonus exalted feat, regeneration
*18th* Exalted strike +4 (good), resistance +3, deflection +3
*19th* Ability score enhancement +8/+6/+4/+2
*20th* Damage reduction 10/evil, _true seeing_
*21st* AC bonus +9
*22nd* Bonus exalted feat, energy resistance 15
*23rd* Exalted strike +5 (adamantine), ability score enhancement +8/+8/+6/+4/+2, negative energy immunity
*24th* Natural armour +3, resistance +4, deflection +4
*25th* AC bonus +10, damage reduction 15/evil
*26th* _Greater scrying_
*27th* Bonus exalted feat, ability score enhancement +8/+8/+8/+6/+4/+2
*28th* Exalted strike +6 (epic), energy resistance 20
*29th* AC bonus +11, _mind blank_
*30th* Damage reduction 15/epic and evil, resistance +5, deflection +5
*31st* Ability score enhancement +8/+8/+8/+8/+6/+4
*32nd* Bonus exalted feat, natural armour +4, _foresight_
*33rd* AC bonus +12, exalted strike +7 (_ghost touch_)
*34th* Energy resistance 30
*35th* Ability score enhancement +8/+8/+8/+8/+8/+6, damage reduction 20/epic and evil
*36th* Resistance +6, deflection +6
*37th* AC bonus +13, bonus exalted feat
*38th* Exalted strike +8, natural armour +5, resistance +7
*39th* Ability score enhancement +8/+8/+8/+8/+8/+8
*40th* Damage reduction 25/epic and evil


----------



## tleilaxu

thanks sep! your updates lately have been a real treat.


----------



## Salthorae

@ Sep - Thanks for the quick response! That is a great progression...

From a RP perspective, I can see a diety rewarding a VoP servant for their piety with almost everything on that list to help them defend themselves against the BBEGs, the only one I'm a little confused on is _Greater Scrying_.

Do you happen to remember the rationale behind choosing that spell/ability? Everything else makes sense to me (especially the ability caps at +8) and looks like a really balanced and workable progression.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> the only one I'm a little confused on is Greater Scrying.




I think my rationale was a vision/insight thing: 

see clearly (_true seeing_) --> 

see at a distance (_greater scrying_) -->

see/presentiment of the future (_foresight_)


Or at least, that's how I'd rationalize it in hindsight.


----------



## Quartz

Shouldn't the Epic quality be applied to Exalted strike much earlier? I mean, it would suck to be a Monk under your system.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Quartz said:


> Shouldn't the Epic quality be applied to Exalted strike much earlier? I mean, it would suck to be a Monk under your system.




Dunno. Seems ok to me.

+6 weapon = 720K
Predicted wealth for 27th level character = 2.9M

Vanilla +6 weapons shouldn't be available before 27th level at the very earliest, if you follow the 25% rule. 

Plus, the VOP gets _all_ of the special materials (adamantine, cold iron, silver etc.) perks, in one package. I think they get a pretty good deal.


Edit: Isn't there an Improved Ki Strike workaround for monks, anyway?


----------



## Quartz

Sepulchrave II said:


> Dunno. Seems ok to me.
> 
> +6 weapon = 720K
> Predicted wealth for 27th level character = 2.9M
> 
> +6 weapons shouldn't be available before 27th level at the very earliest, if you follow the 25% rule.




I've never seen this applied: characters fighting creatures with DR/Epic, which will happen way before 27th level, will get Epic weapons, often in the very early Epic levels. The very first monster in the ELH, the Anaxim is CR 22 and has DR 30/+6. Other Abominations are similar. There are plenty of monsters in the ELH below CR 27 that have DR XX/+6. (The ELH being a 3.0 product, XX/+6 translates to XX/Epic in 3.5)



> Plus, the VOP gets _all_ of the special materials (adamantine, cold iron, silver etc.) perks, in addition.




True, but doesn't it mean that a lower level Monk with a VOP can't bypass the DR of creatures with DR/Epic?


----------



## Salthorae

I would agree on the (epic) Exalted strike that 27th seems reasonable...

Sep, that reasoning on _Greater Scrying_ is interesting and plausible... here's hoping my DM agrees with it 

VoP should be some sort of a sacrifice... that's the whole point of the feat tree, to allow for a role playing device for asceticism that doesn't totally underpower the character at higher and higher levels. 

Normal VoP and Sep's epic progression both give great benefits w/o making a character completely underpowered, just slightly so,  and once you reach the +6 (epic) exalted strike you're not under powered at all.


----------



## Quartz

Sepulchrave II said:


> Edit: Isn't there an Improved Ki Strike workaround for monks, anyway?




Has to be taken 3 times. And you need Wis 21.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Deleted


----------



## Avarice

Quartz said:


> I've never seen this applied: characters fighting creatures with DR/Epic, which will happen way before 27th level, will get Epic weapons, often in the very early Epic levels. The very first monster in the ELH, the Anaxim is CR 22 and has DR 30/+6. Other Abominations are similar. There are plenty of monsters in the ELH below CR 27 that have DR XX/+6. (The ELH being a 3.0 product, XX/+6 translates to XX/Epic in 3.5)




Well you're both right, aren't you? 27th level is appropriate, from a value standpoint, for a power that mimics a +6 weapon. But a character fighting without that power will be seriously hamstrung much earlier, due to the reasons you provide. It's one of the many fun contradictions the designers of the ELH left us to deal with.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I guess my real point is that DR 20/- just isn't a big deal when characters are dishing out 60 to 100 points per hit and there are so many other questionable subsystems to worry about.

Individual DMs need to determine balance for their individual epic campaigns - i.e. _make it up_ - because circumstances will be different every time. I think that looking for an objective metric of balance is something of a vain quest. But I do think the ELH provides great inspiration for making it up.

An example: when abstracting to detail cosmic entities, I've adhered closely to the notion of character wealth; I've used Cheiromancer's 'level^4*5' formula, which is the one he suggested most closely approximated the ELH progression. The relative importance of 'wealth' (represented by things such as permanent epic spells, or metaphysical abstractions of 'big six' items) becomes more and more important.

There comes a point of where a substantial positive feedback loop between multiple Intelligence buffs, the Spellcraft score and Epic Magic capacity occurs; you get a kind of Spellcraft hyperflation. DvR 20s can use epic magic to invoke ice ages, cause mass extinction events, create demiplanes, or simply annihilate planets because I've chosen to extrapolate the rules in a certain direction.

But I _needn't_ have. The point I'm making is this is the balance I've chosen to adopt; I've set my metric, so to speak.


----------



## Erevanden

Greetings Sepulchrave 

I was wondering about things recently...hmm, I am curious, so I'll ask

- the demon lord Munkir, the one that got obliterated along with his servants by the Dark Choir - did you stat him up/prepare some more detailed information about him, or was he just a "background event" thingy ?

- sooo, Tozinak and Hlioth are transvalent as well, hmmm, I wonder, oooh and Prahar is an interesting character too, hmmmm (nudge, nudge, hint, hint) 

Thanks for all the effort lately, nice to see you more active again


----------



## Cheiromancer

How do you handle the mechanics of xp expenditures?  The spellcasters are getting their reservoirs emptied frequently - does that mean Eadric is leveling faster?  Or Ortwine - does she have to pay xp for anything?

----

edit: Did Soneillon get the Epic Pseudonatural template added to her existing Chthonic template?  If not, how was she empowered?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> How do you handle the mechanics of xp expenditures?



Arbitrarily, for the most part.


> Did Soneillon get the Epic Pseudonatural template added to her existing Chthonic template?



Kind of. 


**



About to enter the picture.

*Yew*

_Ash, Elm and Oak,
Aspen and Alder.
Beech, Birch and Fir,
Hornbeam and Hawthorn.
Cherry and Blackthorn;
Pine, Linden, Willow.
Hazel and Holly;
Rowan and Maple.
Yew is alone._

A great _ludja_ and a Wisdom aspect of the principal Tree-_ludja_ in Nizkur – as encountered by Eadric in the Beatitudes. There are twenty great tree-_ludjas_ and one hundred lesser ones: they are effectively avatars, or avatars of avatars. 

Yew uses a paragon divine array, with elder treant stat adjustments and maximum inherent bonuses. Yew has no Dexterity score, does not move (except by _plane shift_/_teleport_), and has no physical attacks; hence its stat block is rather odd. I've calculated relevant skills only; Yew probably possesses others.

Yew's "treasure" is simply figured as four massive accretions: permanent +30 enhancement bonuses to Intelligence, Charisma and Wisdom, and a +100 competence bonus to Knowledge (Nature) checks.


*Portfolio:* Wisdom
*Domains:* Knowledge, Nature, Tree

*Yew*
*Colossal Plant (Green) CR 75*
*Divine Rank:* 10
*HD:* 70d8+2310+840 (3710hp)
*Init:* +69
*Spd:* 0ft
*AC:* 166 (+41 deflection, +10 divine, +61 insight, +12 luck, +40 natural, -8 size)
*Special Attacks:* Divine aura, salient divine abilities
*Special Qualities:* Divine immunities, DR 60/-, fast healing 50, fire resistance 20, movement, plant qualities, regeneration 50 (fire), SR 140
*Saves:* Fort +141 Ref +94 Will +161
*Abilities:* Str 77 Dex - Con 77 Int 79 Wis 132 Cha 92
*Feats:* Alertness, Epic Skill Focus (Knowledge: Nature), Epic Skill Focus (Survival), Epic Will, Improved Initiative, Skill Focus (Knowledge: Nature), Skill Focus (Survival), Iron Will, Great Wisdom (x15), Superior Initiative
*Skills:* Concentration +126, Gather Information +134, Knowledge (nature) +255, Listen +156, Sense Motive +167, Spot +156, Survival +197

Yew can see, hear, touch and smell at a distance of ten miles. It can extend its senses to up to five remote locations at once. It can block the sensing power of deities 10 divine ranks or lower at up to five remote locations at once for 10 hours.
*Portfolio Sense:* Yew instantly detects any event which involves five hundred or more people and is related to its portfolio.
*Divine Aura:* As a free action on its turn, Yew may choose to emanate or suppress an aura of daze, fright or resolve with a radius of 1000ft. A Will save (DC116) negates this effect.
*Empathic:* Yew may communicate instantly and empathically with any number of creatures in its immediate sensory range, or with creatures it can perceive with its remote sensing ability. Yew does not require any kind of language.

*Half Damage (Ex):* Yew suffers only half the indicated hit point damage from an attack, regardless of its source.
*Movement (Su):* As a move action, Yew can move between any two points which it can perceive through any means.
*Immunities (Ex):* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, critical hits, death-effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, imprisonment or banishment effects, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, transmutation.

*SDAs:* Alter Reality, Animate Genius, Breathe Wisdom, Divine Spell Resistance, Divine Recall, Divine Skill Focus (Knowledge: Nature), Divine Skill Focus (Survival), Manifested Sapience, Perfect Communion, Power of Nature, Sprout Scion, Verdigris Tsunami 

*Alter Reality:* Yew pays no XP to alter reality and never needs to rest. Treat this ability as a 10th level spell, Caster Level 80, Save DC 91 where appropriate.
*Animate Genius:* As a standard action, Yew can animate a genius loci anywhere within its sensory range or at any location it can perceive with its remote sensing ability. The genius loci acts according to Yew's needs. Yew may only have one genius loci at any one time; if destroyed, Yew may generate another genius loci as a standard action.
*Breathe Wisdom:* At will, as a standard action, Yew can bestow a +10 insight bonus to the Wisdom score of any willing creature within its sensory range, including areas it can perceive by means of its remote sensing ability. The bonus lasts for 24 hours.
*Divine Recall:* Yew has perfect recollection of all events related to things tree-ish.
*Perfect Communion:* Yew apprehends its immediate environment perfectly to a distance of ten miles. Within this region, Yew is considered to possess darkvision, low-light vision, blindsight, tremorsense and _true seeing_. Yew is always under an effect equivalent to a _commune with nature_ spell: this ability extends to the limit of the plane on which it is situated.
*Manifested Sapience:* Yew uses its Wisdom in place of any other ability to calculate the Save DCs of all spell-like, supernatural and salient divine abilities. It gains an insight bonus to its initiative rolls, armor class and saving throws equal to its Wisdom modifier.
*Sprout Scion:* Yew may generate the equivalent of an avatar, a paragon divine array tree with 5 divine ranks and 50HD. Yew may have as many as 5 scions simultaneously.
*Verdigris Tsunami:* As a standard action, Yew can cause an effect similar to a _Verdigris Tsunami_ to occur anywhere within its immediate perceptual range (10 miles). Creatures within the area suffer 30d20 points of piercing damage and 30d20 points of bludgeoning damage. A successful Reflex save (DC116) halves the damage. The Viridescent Eruption affects a 1000-ft radius hemisphere. Artificial structures of nondivine origin are automatically destroyed.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoa.


----------



## Roman

The Yew may turn the tide of the battle or even the war.


----------



## EroGaki

Can someone direct me to the page that Tree-ludja is explained in more detail? For the life of me, I cannot remember much about it; Yew has ignited my interest.


----------



## Avarice

EroGaki said:


> Can someone direct me to the page that Tree-ludja is explained in more detail? For the life of me, I cannot remember much about it; Yew has ignited my interest.





We haven't heard much about the Tree-ludja yet.  Earlier references describe it as a DvR 20 transcendental entity (one of three such, the others being Stone and Water.)  It would seem to be some sort of world-spanning aspect of the Green.  If you've got the time, Sep, I'd love to hear more about this as well.




> *Green Stuff*
> The Tree Ludja (DvR20)






> *Transcendental *
> (Divine Rank 16+; Challenge Rating 150+).
> Aeons, Effluxion? of Demogorgon, (Pseudodeities?), Apparitions of Cheshne, Principal Ludjas [Tree, Stone, Water]
> [The web of motes, Pharamne's urn]






> "I have opened a number of tree portals," Nwm nodded. "Connecting Afqithan, Sisperi, Nizkur, Groba, the receding
> Tunthi realm of spirit, the Shrine of Three Storrs in Ialde, Deorham, and several discrete regions of Faerie. They pass
> through the primordial Tree-ludja."


----------



## Justin

Yew makes me think of the image of Teldrassil at wowwiki.com, supposedly from an upcoming World of Warcraft live-action movie.

Very cool stuff as usual, Sep!


----------



## Noobfier

With the re-emergence of Soneillon within the recent chapters, I was wondering if her character has been leveled/templated up to keep up with the current PCs and NPCs?


----------



## Salthorae

someone was saying something about her being "Pseudonatural'ish" now as well, so my guess is that she is being templated up to keep up... yes


----------



## grodog

Yew = wowza.  

Summoned/invoked/aid requested from in response to Shvar Choryati, seems likely?  Or, perhaps because the Adversary mobilizes, and the Green gets really angry?

This also stood out to me: 



			
				sepulchrave said:
			
		

> It can block the sensing power of deities 10 divine ranks or lower at up to five remote locations at once for 10 hours.




Sounds like it would be very useful to have Yew around if you want to confound your enemies greatly!


----------



## Noobfier

Salthorae said:


> someone was saying something about her being "Pseudonatural'ish" now as well, so my guess is that she is being templated up to keep up... yes




Yeah I just realized Sep already answered this question on this page before I even posted... reading fail on my part lol.


----------



## Knightfall

Sepulchrave,

I'm wondering, do you have up-to-date statistics for Ortwine with divine status? Does the character have a portfolio and true worshipers, at the current point of the story hour?

I want to use Ortwine as a deity in my own cosmology and would like some guidance. This is what I have, so far, for my own version of Ortwine...

*Ortwine*
_The Queen of Afqithan, She-He_

Lesser Deity (*)
Symbol: ???
Home Plane: Afqithan
Godly Realm: ???
Alignment: Chaotic neutral
Portfolio: Afqithan, fey, music
Worshipers: The sidhe, bards, rogues, the shadar-kai, spriggans
Cleric Alignments: CN, CG, CE
Domains: Chaos, Fey, Music, Shadow, Trickery
Favored Weapon: Scimitar
*I'm likely to make Ortwine at least a Demigod or Lesser Deity for my cosmology.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Kaala-anala, one of the great _Bhitis_, the many cults of which are currently enjoying a renaissance in western Shûth; she continues the anti-Oronthon motif. She represents (fear of) destruction by (magical) fire; arguably she _is_ the magical fire: every time a _destruction_ spell is evoked, Kaalaanala is present. In keeping with other chthonic deities, the size of her worship base is no way reflective of her power; Kaalaanala is a deity invoked by a privileged class: she represents a relatively rare and esoteric phenomenon. 

Her voidwrought cycle of spells falls just short of functionally permanent. They are a set of eight epic buffs, assumed to be cast around the full moon, when she is in retreat: Kaalaanala is not a lunar deity, but like other chthonics is connected with the absence of light in general. 

Although death is part of her portfolio, Kaalaanala also has no connection with the undead, the realm of the dead or the afterlife, but is rather focused on the act of death and slaying itself, or the "moment of _destruction_." Thematic similarities with Hellfire and the wyrm Qematiel intimate at some unknown relationship.

Ability scores use a chthonic divine array with inherent bonuses. Many chthonic template qualities are subsumed within her stat block. Kaalaanala is transitional in nature: she represents a more visceral fear than Visuit and is far more potent. Her epic spells tend toward impulses at one extreme and permanent stat-buffs at the other; epic magic also offers her a permanent +40 armor bonus. Although she's 'only' a DvR8, she benefits from some pretty nifty template synergy and I've pegged her at CR80. Her power derives more from her sorcery than from specifically divine abilities. Somehow, it seems legitimate to call a vanilla epic stat buff _Aspect of Death_ given the nature of the goddess.

There are many _Bhitis_ (there are many fears), arranged in many families. Kaalaanala is assumed to be an emanation (or effluxion) of a DvR 16 chthonic apparition, and is part of the family which includes Gnhii, a chthonic phaethon; _Shvar Choryati_, the living blasphemy; Jaraa, a god of senility and decrepitude; and Nidraa, another chthonic abomination, with provenance over nightmares. These are all DvR8 entities in the CR 60-80+ range. They follow the avatar mechanism, although the terminology is different and there's latitude in interpretation. Kaalaanala herself has her own emanatory abominations; she has also spawned infernals.

Kaalaanala has no natural shape-shifting abilities; epic magic is used in the event that an alternate form is desired. Otherwise, she appears as a cloaked and veiled figure surrounded by annihilating fire. No record exists of her features; it is unknown whether she possesses any.


*Kaalaanala (CR 80)*
Destroying Fire. The Fires of Death. The Moment of _Destruction_.

*Lesser Power*
Sorcerer 50 
*Symbol:* Flames
*Home Plane:* Dream (Fire and Death)
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil
*Portfolio:* Death, fire, destructive magic; death by _destruction_
*Domains:* Death, Destruction, Fire

*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Chthonic, Dream, Evil, Extraplanar, Fire)*
*Divine Rank:* 8
*Hit Dice:* 20d8+600 plus 50d4+1500 (2460hp)
*Initiative:* +22
*Speed:* 120ft. (rapid translocation)
*Armor Class:* 146 (+14 Dex, +40 armor, +8 competence, +8 divine, +45 deflection, +21 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +45/+67
*Attack:* +93 melee (1d6+30/18-20 plus _destruction_, _+8 cold iron anarchic power fiery blast speed scimitar_)
*Full Attack:* +93/+93/+88/+83/+78/+73 melee (1d6+30/18-20 plus _destruction_, _+8 cold iron anarchic power fiery blast speed scimitar_)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* Salient divine abilities, spell-like abilities, spells 
*Special Qualities:* Chthonic magic, chthonic qualities, divine powers, DR 20/epic and good, regeneration 20 (good), SR 195 
*Saves:* Fort +107 Ref +91 Will +117
*Abilities:* Str 39 Dex 39 Con 71 Int 93 Wis 90 Cha 100
*Skills:* Concentration +111, Intimidate +154, Knowledge (arcana) +224, Sense Motive +121, Spellcraft +273; other skills

*Feats:* Blistering Spell, Chain Spell, Dark Speech, Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Fortify Spell, Greater Spell Focus (Evocation), Greater Spell Penetration, Heighten Spell, Improved Initiative, Magical Aptitude, Maximize Spell, Quicken Spell, Persistent Spell, Rapid Metamagic, Repeat Spell, Sculpt Spell, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Focus (Evocation), Spell Penetration, Transdimensional Spell, Twin Spell, Widen Spell 
*Epic Feats:* Enhance Spell (3), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spell Focus (Evocation), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Spell Penetration, Improved Heighten Spell, Improved Metamagic (3), Intensify Spell, Manyspell (3), Superior Initiative, Tenacious Magic
*SDAs:* Avatar/Chthonic Effluxion, Dark Aura of Destruction, Divine Fire Mastery, Divine Spellcasting, Divine Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Divine Spell Focus (Evocation), Fire and Death, Hand of Death, See Magic, Utter Blasphemy

*Divine Powers*
*Create Portfolio Item:* 30,000gp limit
*Divine Aura:* Free action. 800-ft radius; Will DC 98. _Daze, fright_ or _resolve_
*Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, banishment or imprisonment, cold, death effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, fire, mind-affecting effects, poison, polymorph, sleep, stunning 
*Portfolio Sense:* Events involving 500 or more people
*Remote Communication:* Standard action. Any worshipper or creature within 8 miles of any dedicated site.
*Sensory Range:* 8 miles
*Remote Sensing and Blocking:* Standard action. 5 locations; 8-mile radius
*Spell-Like Abilities:* As a standard action, Kaalaanala can replicate any spell with the fire descriptor, or any of the following domain-related SLAs: _animate dead, contagion, create greater undead, death ward, destruction, disintegrate, earthquake, implosion, inflict critical wounds, harm, resist energy, slay living, wail of the banshee_. (CL78, Save DC 63 + spell level).
*Rapid Translocation:* Kaalaanala may move between any two points as a move action.

*Salient Divine Abilities*

*Avatar (Chthonic Effluxion):* Kaalaanala may emanate up to five DvR0 paragon chthonic abominations of up to 50HD. This process is not volitional, and Kaalaanala exercises no special control over entities which she emanates; the abominations are otherwise treated as avatars.
*Dark Aura of Destruction:* As a free action, Kaalaanala can generate an aura of destroying fire with a radius of up to 80 feet. The aura blocks all light (as _deeper darkness_) from sources with less than 9 divine ranks. Living creatures within the aura must make Fortitude saving throws every round (DC98) or be slain (as _destruction_); those who successfully save still take 10d6 points of damage. 
*Divine Fire Mastery:* As a standard action, Kaalaanala may use any spell with the [fire] descriptor as a spell-like ability. She gains a +8 competence bonus to attack rolls, damage and armor class if using her flaming weapon or touching fire. Kaalaanala's stat block already reflects this ability.
*Fire and Death:* When Kaalaanala casts spells or uses spell-like abilities with the fire descriptor, damage inflicted is profane in nature and is never subject to resistances or immunities. Kaalaanala's fire spells also gain the [death] descriptor and are treated as death effects: mortal creatures which fail to make successful saving throws against Kaalaanala's fire spells are slain outright (as _destruction_). Creatures immune to death effects still sustain damage from the flames. Kaalaanala may add the [Slay] and [Destroy] seeds to any epic fire spell which she develops without increasing the Spellcraft DC.
*Hand of Death:* As a standard action, Kaalaanala may point to any mortal within her sensory range (8 miles) and slay it (as _destruction_). There must be an unbroken line of effect. Target creatures are entitled to a Fortitude saving throw (DC98).
*See Magic:* Kaalaanala can see all magical effects (as _greater arcane sight_) and has _true seeing_ to a limit of 8 miles.
*Utter Blasphemy (Su) :* As a standard action, Kaalaanala can utter a _blasphemy_ in an 80-ft. radius spread (Will DC98). Kaalaanaala is treated as 78th-level caster for calculating the effects on target creatures.

*Other Abilities*
*Chthonic Magic:* Kaalaanala gains integrated sorcerer spellcasting abilities equal to her outsider HD; she needs no components, and never pays XP for spells or abilities which normally require it. She can cast Darkness, Destruction and Evil domain spells as arcane spells. All of Kaalaanala's spells and spell-like abilities gain the [evil] descriptor and enjoy a +4 profane bonus to their Save DCs when they target good creatures.
*Chthonic Qualities:* Kaalaanala gains a +10 profane bonus to all melee attacks (included in her stat block). She can see perfectly in darkness of any kind. She gains regeneration 20; epic good-aligned weapons and good spells deal normal damage to Kaalaanala.
*Rebuke/Command Fire Creatures:* At will, Kaalaanala can rebuke or command evil fire creatures as a 78th-level cleric rebukes or commands undead.

*Spellcasting* 
Kaalaanala casts spells as a sorcerer (Caster Level 78. Save DC 63+ spell level, 71+ spell level for evocations); Kaalaanala may cast spells up to 45th level; she may apply metamagic feats without extending the casting time of the spell, and may cast up to four quickened spells in a round. For purposes of overcoming SR, Kaalaanala gains an addiitonal +6 bonus to her caster level checks.


Notes:

*_*Area Spell Attack*_ (Ref half; DC 78)
When Kaalaanala is angered, her main attack spell is a quickened – blistering – triply-enhanced – intensified – repeated – twinned – widened _delayed blast fireball_. These spells require slots of 19th-level or higher. Kaalaanala may add a variety of other metamagic effects  (including up to +52 spell penetration factors, or she may Heighten the Save DC as high as 104). In one round, she can evoke up to 20 discrete detonations of 800 points each. 

*_*Maximum Penetration*_ (Nonepic)
(Against creatures immune to Hand of Death): Thirty-six times fortified _Implosion_. Fort DC 80. Kaalaanala makes her CL check at +156. Useful against Cheiromancer's pseudonatural zombie hill giant frenzied berserkers.

*_*Eight Voidwrought Protections*_ (Epic, DC280 or thereabouts)
Kaalaanala is under the protection of a set of eight epic spells which are renewed once per month. Voidwrought spells cannot be _disjoined_ and function in an _antimagic field_. Kaalaanala is treated as a 148th-level caster for purposes of dispelling any voidwrought spell. The voidwrought protections afford Kaalaanala a +30 profane bonus to her Constitution, Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma. Her Spell Resistance increases by +100, and she gains a +30 profane bonus to each of her saving throws. Their effects are included in her stat block.

*_*Epic Mage Armor*_
Permanent _Epic Mage Armor_ grants Kaalaanala a +40 armor bonus to AC.

*_*Continuance*_ (DC 280)
Instantaneous.
Fortify (+17), Contact (+23); interplanar (+4), 1-action (+20), +200 years (+400); XP (-184). 

Bestowed upon favored mortal worshipers. Grants a 200 year extension to the current age category of any subject of Kaalaanala's remote sensing ability.

*_*Aspect of Death*_
Fortify (+17), Impulse (+32), +200 Cha (+400), XP (-200)

+200 Cha. Increase the Save DCs of all Charisma-based attacks by +100.


*Spells When Gathering Fire* 

When Kaalaanala gathers fire, she invokes chthonic power too destructive for even her to control and receives ongoing backlash as long as the spell is in effect, pushing herself to the verge of self-annihilation. Apocalyptic spells are especially effective whilst Kaalaanala gathers fire; seven or eight rounds represent the 'safe' limit of this method. 

_*Gathering of Fire*_ (DC 283)
Duration: Up to 20 hrs (D); see text
Fortify (+17); Impulse (+32), (D) (+2), +249 Int (+498); XP (-200), backlash (-66)

Grants a +250 enhancement bonus to Intelligence; for as long as this spell is in effect, Kaalaanala sustains 66d6 (232) points of backlash damage each round. Increase Kaalaanala's Spellcraft score by +125 to +398. Gathering of Fire may be dismissed as a free action on Kaalaanala's turn.

_*Erase Nation*_ (DC 408)
Evocation [Death, Fire]
Duration: Instantaneous
Energy (Fire) (19), Slay, Destroy, Ward (14), Weather (25), Swift (+28), increase radius (+596), penetrate _death ward_ (+6), +10DC (+20); XP (-200), backlash (-100).

Requires _Gathering of Fire_ be in effect. As a swift action, Kaalaanala gestures and utters a pronouncement, invoking fiery doom on a civilization. All creatures and unattended objects within a 300-mile radius must make Fortitude saving throws (DC 91) or suffer 10d6 points of fire damage; all living targets are slain. _Death ward_ is ineffective against this spell, but epic protections may be entitled to an opposed caster level check. Targets who successfully save suffer only 5d6 points of fire damage. If Kaalaanala wears the _Aspect of Death_, increase the Save DC to 191.


*Innate Bonuses*
Kaalaanala benefits from the following modifiers to her ability scores and skills:

+20 insight bonus to Int, Wis and Cha 
+100 competence bonus to Spellcraft checks
+100 competence bonus to Knowledge (arcana) checks

*Equipment*
Kaalaanala wields a _+8 cold iron anarchic power fiery blast speed scimitar._ Creatures struck by this weapon are subject to _destruction_ (Fort DC 98).


----------



## EroGaki

Yikes! 

The Good guys have their work cut out for them. I am curious about one thing: does Shuth have any "good" divine entities? Or are they largely polarized as "evil" as a way of contrasting them to Oronthon?


----------



## Knightfall

Erase Nation is one nasty epic spell.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I have a question about Yew, this was probably already answered, but does yews ability to block the sensing power of divine entities rank 10 or lower also prevent them from giving spells to their clerics in that area?


----------



## Roman

With all these powerful entities, things are not looking rosy for our heroes!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

More random thoughts on divine ranks.

I was reading an old post by fusangite about what he calls 'metatext' and it got me thinking about one of the hidden patterns in the campaign: namely, that the overarching cosmologies presented by five different perspectives – Oronthonist, Uediian, Pseudonatural, Oneiric and Cheshnite – can be reconciled in terms of the numerology of divine ranks. When I started detailing deities, I didn't intend this; it kind of just happened: in many ways, I've actively avoided looking for any kind of meta-reality which holds various others. But…

Because DvRs have a 'real' meaning within the campaign world – e.g. Gihaahia is recognized as "three times thrice magnified" by Choach – it stands to reason that some enterprising Irrenite familiar with Mostin's ideas would have devised a scheme to describe this. It is couched primarily in numerological terms, and a variety of mystical 'routes' exist within it, as do a number of distinct mystical 'goals:' paths may be ascending, descending; linear or cyclical. Ascending them generally corresponds with _apotheosis_; descending has connotations of _emanation_. 

None of the following is True.


*DvR1:* _Divinity_. The Union of Infinities. Divinity is paradigm-neutral.
*DvR2:* _Bifurcation and division_. Oronthon self-emanates. The first impulse of the Adversary. The beginning of the process of dissolution. The multiplication of life begins. DvR2 is also paradigm-neutral.
*DvR3:* _Harmony_. Accordance with the Divine Will. Associated with Oronthon's scheme ("thrice magnified"). 
*DvR4:* _Disruption and revolution_. (2 x 2) Powerful _Bhitis_. Explosive and fragmenting energy. Dynamic force applied to reality. 
*DvR5:* _Manifestation in the world_. Great nature spirits: scions of specific tree-ludjas; powerful mountain-ludjas, river or lake-ludjas. 
*DvR6:* _Reconciliation_. (3 x 2) Nehael. Sophist notions of God(dess) in Nature.
*DvR7:* _Divine Mysteries_. Oronthon's Regents. (The number of Sovereignties. Seven times seven Regents each with 7DvR. Also, 7 x 7 x 7 = number of seraphim in the highest choir.)
*DvR8:* _Destruction_. (2 x 2 x 2) Great _Bhitis_. Phenomena associated with Cheshne.
*DvR9:* _Perfection_. (3 x 3) Associated with Oronthon's Magnification scheme ("three times thrice"); also the Claviger is capable of bestowing this status.
*DvR10:* _Fecundity_ (5 x 2) Specific tree-ludjas (Oak, Yew etc.)
*DvR11:* _Imagination_. The Claviger
*DvR12:* _Reification_ (3 x 2 x 2) Eternal elemental forces. Elder elemental deities.
*DvR13:* _Occultation_. That which is hidden or impenetrable. Those who guard the Veils of Cheshne.
*DvR14:* _Revelation_ (7 x 2) ? 
*DvR15:* _Sovereignty_. (5 x 3) Sovereignties. Harmony x manifestation. Oronthon acts in perfect accordance with his own will. Esoterically, the Adversary is variously considered a 13+2, an 11+4 or a 9+6; he is the only entity described primarily as an additive function.
*DvR16:* _Dissolution_. (2 x 2 x 2 x 2) Apparitions of Demogorgon. The preconscious destructive urge.
*DvR17:* _Impossibility_. Pseudodeities.
*DvR18:* _Resolution_ (3 x 3 x 2). The realization of the dialectic.
*DvR19:* _Premanifestation_. The apprehension of the Urge Primeval within Finitude
*DvR20:* _Genesis_. (5 x 2 x 2) Tree, Aeon. But the order of operators is different: Tree is (5 x 2) x 2, and partakes of the nature of 10 (fecundity); Aeon is (2 x 2) x 5, and partakes of the nature of 4 (disruption).


*Speculative DvRs of Meta-Transcendentals*
Derived from the "inverse avatar" notion.

*22* Dream – Magical node. The Claviger's emanatory point.
*24* Uedii (Mother of the Elements). The emanatory point of fundamental elemental forces.
*25* Viridity (5 x 5). Hyperfecundity.
*26* Cheshne (Beyond the Veils). Emanatory point of the Mistresses of the Veils. Note that she sleeps _with the others_.
*27* _Sela_ (3 x 3 x 3).
*30* Oronthon (Radiant Form). Emanatory point of the Sovereignties.
*32* Cheshne (Awakened). Emanatory point of the Apparition.
*32* Demogorgon. Emanatory point of the Apparition.
*34* Any specific Pseudoinfinity
*36* _Saizhan_. Transcendence of the dialectic.
*40* Hahio (Interwoven Green). Emanatory point of Tree. 
*40* Oronthon (Consciousness Form). The emanatory point of the Aeons.
*44* Primordial Dream
*49* Oronthon (7 x 7). Unknowable.
*64* Tamasah. Emanatory point of the Demogorgon/Cheshne duality.
*80* (Unmanifest).


----------



## Baron Opal

Squares seem particularly iconic and potent, which is numerologicly appropriate.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Fascinating numerical speculation.  Funny, though, that neither 60 nor 72 are significant in this schema.


----------



## Roman

That's a pretty awesome numerological theory.


----------



## Cheiromancer

[sblock=Sep's original post]More random thoughts on divine ranks.

I was reading an old post by fusangite about what he calls 'metatext' and it got me thinking about one of the hidden patterns in the campaign: namely, that the overarching cosmologies presented by five different perspectives – Oronthonist, Uediian, Pseudonatural, Oneiric and Cheshnite – can be reconciled in terms of the numerology of divine ranks. When I started detailing deities, I didn't intend this; it kind of just happened: in many ways, I've actively avoided looking for any kind of meta-reality which holds various others. But…

Because DvRs have a 'real' meaning within the campaign world – e.g. Gihaahia is recognized as "three times thrice magnified" by Choach – it stands to reason that some enterprising Irrenite familiar with Mostin's ideas would have devised a scheme to describe this. It is couched primarily in numerological terms, and a variety of mystical 'routes' exist within it, as do a number of distinct mystical 'goals:' paths may be ascending, descending; linear or cyclical. Ascending them generally corresponds with _apotheosis_; descending has connotations of _emanation_. 

None of the following is True.


*DvR1:* _Divinity_. The Union of Infinities. Divinity is paradigm-neutral.
*DvR2:* _Bifurcation and division_. Oronthon self-emanates. The first impulse of the Adversary. The beginning of the process of dissolution. The multiplication of life begins. DvR2 is also paradigm-neutral.
*DvR3:* _Harmony_. Accordance with the Divine Will. Associated with Oronthon's scheme ("thrice magnified"). 
*DvR4:* _Disruption and revolution_. (2 x 2) Powerful _Bhitis_. Explosive and fragmenting energy. Dynamic force applied to reality. 
*DvR5:* _Manifestation in the world_. Great nature spirits: scions of specific tree-ludjas; powerful mountain-ludjas, river or lake-ludjas. 
*DvR6:* _Reconciliation_. (3 x 2) Nehael. Sophist notions of God(dess) in Nature.
*DvR7:* _Divine Mysteries_. Oronthon's Regents. (The number of Sovereignties. Seven times seven Regents each with 7DvR. Also, 7 x 7 x 7 = number of seraphim in the highest choir.)
*DvR8:* _Destruction_. (2 x 2 x 2) Great _Bhitis_. Phenomena associated with Cheshne.
*DvR9:* _Perfection_. (3 x 3) Associated with Oronthon's Magnification scheme ("three times thrice"); also the Claviger is capable of bestowing this status.
*DvR10:* _Fecundity_ (5 x 2) Specific tree-ludjas (Oak, Yew etc.)
*DvR11:* _Imagination_. The Claviger
*DvR12:* _Reification_ (3 x 2 x 2) Eternal elemental forces. Elder elemental deities.
*DvR13:* _Occultation_. That which is hidden or impenetrable. Those who guard the Veils of Cheshne.
*DvR14:* _Revelation_ (7 x 2) ? 
*DvR15:* _Sovereignty_. (5 x 3) Sovereignties. Harmony x manifestation. Oronthon acts in perfect accordance with his own will. Esoterically, the Adversary is variously considered a 13+2, an 11+4 or a 9+6; he is the only entity described primarily as an additive function.
*DvR16:* _Dissolution_. (2 x 2 x 2 x 2) Apparitions of Demogorgon. The preconscious destructive urge.
*DvR17:* _Impossibility_. Pseudodeities.
*DvR18:* _Resolution_ (3 x 3 x 2). The realization of the dialectic.
*DvR19:* _Premanifestation_. The apprehension of the Urge Primeval within Finitude
*DvR20:* _Genesis_. (5 x 2 x 2) Tree, Aeon. But the order of operators is different: Tree is (5 x 2) x 2, and partakes of the nature of 10 (fecundity); Aeon is (2 x 2) x 5, and partakes of the nature of 4 (disruption).


*Speculative DvRs of Meta-Transcendentals*
Derived from the "inverse avatar" notion.

*22* Dream – Magical node. The Claviger's emanatory point.
*24* Uedii (Mother of the Elements). The emanatory point of fundamental elemental forces.
*25* Viridity (5 x 5). Hyperfecundity.
*26* Cheshne (Beyond the Veils). Emanatory point of the Mistresses of the Veils. Note that she sleeps _with the others_.
*27* _Sela_ (3 x 3 x 3).
*30* Oronthon (Radiant Form). Emanatory point of the Sovereignties.
*32* Cheshne (Awakened). Emanatory point of the Apparition.
*32* Demogorgon. Emanatory point of the Apparition.
*34* Any specific Pseudoinfinity
*36* _Saizhan_. Transcendence of the dialectic.
*40* Hahio (Interwoven Green). Emanatory point of Tree. 
*40* Oronthon (Consciousness Form). The emanatory point of the Aeons.
*44* Primordial Dream
*49* Oronthon (7 x 7). Unknowable.
*64* Tamasah. Emanatory point of the Demogorgon/Cheshne duality.
*80* (Unmanifest).[/sblock]

My inner Irrenite wants to further discuss this numerological scheme.  

From on Oronthonian perspective I'm wondering if 14 would be a better number for the Adversary.  As (7 x 2) it can be read off as the mystery of evil (or duality, if you prefer).  As (2 x 7) it symbolizes the Adversary's own opposition to Oronthon's mysterious plan.  

The additive relations hint at the overlap of different paradigms.  10 and 6 are both Uediian numbers, while 4 and 8 are Chesnite.  Since 14 is both (10+4) and (8+6) the Adversary may be thought of in terms of a dialog between the two traditions.  As a kind of ludja with a dash of Bhiti, perhaps, or else as a great Bhiti nuanced by Sophist, incarnational theories.  If 12 is a great elemental force and 2 is duality, then 12+2 is also an apt description; he is the great force of dualism in the world.

A pre-fall status is hinted by being the inverse avatar of one of Oronthon's regents (the double of 7; note too that a 'regent of regents' would be 7+7) and as the manifestation of perfection (5+9).  His intellectual nature might be hinted at by the relation of (3+11); the harmony of imagination.  

As 19 is pre-manifestation (because it is 1 short of 20), so too the Adversary falls short of perfect accordance with Oronthon's will; he fulfills his role, but does not do so willingly or consciously.  This seems a suitable way of representing both his rebellion and his submission to Oronthon's sovereignity (15).

I'd speculate that in Chesnite thinking the Regents are failed Bhiti's; constrained, perhaps, by operating in the Oronthonian paradigm.  In other words, 7 is 1 less than 8.  As prince of Regents the Adversary similarly falls short of being an emanation of Demogorgon; conscious reflection gets in the way of the pre-conscious urge for destruction.  In other words, 14 is 2 less than 16.

I'd also like to note that the unmanifest (80) *can* manifest- and in fact does so through successive emanations (40, 20, 10, 5).  But that the unmanifest may be itself a self-limitation of that which, properly speaking, cannot manifest: the perfection of perfections, 81.

Besides 3 and 9, 81 has no other factors that could serve as the basis for speculation.  But addition (or more specifically subtraction) could help.  80 is the closest number to 81 that can emanate and form 40, 20, 10 and 5.  And so a numerology based on 80 is the closest to the unexpressible truth. An Oronthonian might claim this.  An Uediian might go along with this, except that they'd substitute Hahio for Oronthon at 40.  

A Chesnite might deny that there is any reality denoted by 80 (or 81), but that the fundamental reality is Tamasah (64).  64 is 24 + 40, and so is adequate to describe anything from within the Uediian (24) or Oronthonian (40) paradigm.  

If they are inclined to be charitable to Oronthonians, they might introduce a number to express the Oronthonian schema.  Perhaps they will use "perfect mystery" of 9 x 7, since it is a near-miss to the Truth that is Tamasah. A Chesnite influenced Irrenite might also posit a "hidden reality" of 13 x 5, which Tamasah approximates.  It's the same notion as how 80 approximates 81.  81 and 65 cannot emanate (since they have no even factors) but 80 and 64 can.   

Heavens only knows what the Alienists would say.  Except I think they would pay a lot of attention to the prime numbers larger than 11.  11 is the number of imagination, and so can be grasped; larger primes symbolize what is too big for conventional minds and which cannot be reduced to something intelligible in conventional frameworks.


----------



## grodog

Great stuff, gentlemen!  I have to think about this more, but it has some very interesting implications for planar mechanics/realities as well, in my mind anyway!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> My inner Irrenite wants to further discuss this numerological scheme




Even you have an inner Irrenite?

It's worth noting that the numerical schema is not _mine_, per se, but rather cribbed (with modifications) from John Addey's _Harmonics in Astrology_; in this regard, it only bears a passing resemblance to 'standard' Western numerology.

If anyone is _au fait_ with astrology, they'll recognize the general scheme follows the meaning of astrological aspects: 1 (conjunction), 2 (opposition), 3 (trine); 4 (square); 5 (quintile) etc. Either consciously or otherwise, astrological symbolism underpins much of the mythical backdrop(s) of the campaign.

Mostly Pluto/Scorpio - notions of unconscious eruption, death, destruction, and violent metamorphosis - especially the Chthonic-Soneillon-Kaalaanala-Apparition-Demogorgon-Cheshne complex of symbols (Visuit is more Martian). Also things draconic (and Hellfire-ish). But also the Oronthonist symbolism of the Eagle (and phoenix).

In Wyre's night sky (mysteriously identical with our own) the 'Eye of Cheshne' (_Taaraka_ in Shûth) is assumed to be Alpha Scorpii, Antares.

If numerology is the subtext, then astrology is the infrasubtext, so to speak.


----------



## Asha'man

Can you tell us (well, okay,  me) more about the Bhitis? I've seen them referred to as "primordial fears", what fears are meant and how many Bhitis are there? What is their relation to Cheshne?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sepulchrave II said:


> If numerology is the subtext, then astrology is the infrasubtext, so to speak.




I imagine you are familiar with the Tree of Life.  In my own system of correspondences the path from Binah to Tipheret is matched to Scorpio and the Major Arcanum of Death.  Tipheret, of course, is associated with the Sun, so is a good stand-in for Oronthon.  Binah is dark and negative, so can be the Chesnite pole.  I don't assign planets to the first three Sephirot.  

So, yeah.  I can see how Scorpio imagery fits.  And the theme of death and transformation that is the purview of the Major Arcanum of Death.  Since the Binah-Tipheret path connects the upper triad to the center of the Tree of Life, I can see how the themes of revelation and transcendence come into play, too.

Maybe cabalism is the hypoinfrasubtext of the campaign?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> hypoinfrasubtext




You know what CP Scott said about _television_, right?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Sovereignties*

According to Urgic doctrine, Oronthon is manifest as both Radiance and Consciousness: the Aeons originate from the Mind of God; Sovereignties are emanated by his perceivable form – i.e. Radiance. Esoterically speaking, all Sovereignties are also regarded as differentiated _Flames_ – i.e. functions of Consciousness which have assumed both apprehensibility and personae to mortal senses. The dividing line between the various finite manifestations of Oronthon is blurred and confusing at this point.

Traditionally, there are seven Sovereign Manifestations, although a number of obscure schools of thought place the number at nine or higher. Sovereignties are not deities, and are never supplicated or worshipped as such; rather, they form the basis of a number of different meditative techniques, the structure of which is eventually discarded as the adept grows in his understanding. It should be realized that as deeper and deeper states of awareness are attained, the Sovereignties themselves are regarded as barriers to the perfect insight of _Saizhan_.

Sovereignties are generally only encountered by highly evolved mystics in a state of deep reverie; essentially, contact with a Sovereignty is tantamount to an encounter with Oronthon himself. Although, notionally, each Sovereignty may be encountered in a variety of guises and has any number of appellations and honorifics, the Borchian titles are regarded as the 'Truest' as they describe only the role or appearance of each Sovereignty, rather than ascribe a specific 'name' in the usual sense. In this regard, the Sovereignties are – ironicallly – not dissimilar to the Nameless Fiend. Unlike the Adversary, however, they are not _defined_ by their lack of nomenclature, and may – and do – possess many other names for those to whom they manifest.

Oronthon is described as _Ansin Leoma_ (a Presence of Light); _Metod Setlu_ (an Enthroned Monarch); _Orthan Lutor_ (a Purifying Wind); _Fyrn Dru_ (a Flawless Guide); _Cempa Seond_ (a Vigilant Guard); _Ead Suwian_ (a Silent Bliss); and _Earn Torn_ (an Eagle of Requite). 

Sovereignties may be classified as _Insubstantial_ (Light, Wind and Bliss); _Anthropomorphic_ (Monarch, Guard and Guide); or the single zoomorphic or _Aquiline_ (Requite). Alternatively, they may be regarded as either discarnate or incarnate; respectively a trinity and a quaternity of forms which together form a hebdomad within the pleroma. Although no notions of hierarchy are ever implied and any Sovereignty can assume any form, the discarnate manifestations are generally accorded an increased reverence.

*Seven Essences of Sempiternity*
Sovereignties share a number of features; in game terms, all Sovereignties have certain SDAs in common: 

*Indestructibility* (Rejuvenation): Only an entity of equal or higher DvR can permanently eliminate a Sovereign Manifestation.
*Emanatory and Reflective* (Avatar): Just as Sovereignties are emanations of the Radiant Form, so they too may reflect their own avatars. Each Sovereignty has seven DvR7 reflections, known as the Regents of the Empyrean.
*Fourfold Dominion* (Extra Domain): Sovereignties are each charged with governance over four domains.
*Magnificat* (Magnificat): A Sovereignty may invest a considerable portion of its essence in a proxy creature. For each DvR which a Sovereignty bestows, its own DvR is reduced by a like amount. Sovereignties cannot reduce their own DvR to less than that of lesser deity (DvR6) status; they may bestow up to DvR9 upon proxy creatures.
*Cosmic Agency* (Alter Reality): All Sovereignties possess the ability to alter phenomena to better suit their needs.
*Radiant Aura* (Radiant Aura): Sovereignties emanate an aura of light to 1500ft. which destroys evil outsiders and undead (as though _disintegrated_).
*Infinity of Forms* (True Shapechange): A Sovereignty may assume any shape or form. Sovereignties need not meet the normal prerequisites for this ability.


*Sketch for Requite* 

Mostin's greatest nightmare is perhaps the Eagle Requite, _Earn Torn_: the _Anto_ ("Wrath") Emanation of Oronthon, and a Sovereign Manifestation. Requite is a function of the Radiant Form, and as such cannot be said to be entirely distinct from Oronthon. Although described in terms of divine rank, Requite is not a deity and shouldn't be regarded as one. With the widespread adoption of certain Urgic practices, the _Anto_ meditation is one often favoured by Temple zealots. 

Based approximately on an advanced exalted divine array celestial roc, the Eagle is an intermediate power. Initially, the Sovereignties were planned to have anywhere from 11 to 15 divine ranks; in the end, I made them all DvR 15s, mostly to satisfy my weird numerological agenda. 

The Eagle subsumes the indestructibility and immortality of the phoenix in its symbolism, as well as notions of holy war, justice and vengeance; but also martyrdom, the regeneration which follows in the wake of trauma, and epiphany brought on by privation or mortification. Sovereignties are of a more fundamental order than most deities, and can/must absorb a number of different archetypes. 

Requite's benefits package weighs in at a hefty 1.2 billion gp, which is rather nice. Although the Eagle is of the same order of magnitude as the Adversary –  15 DvR, 70 outsider HD and 60 class levels – it enjoys certain benefits by virtue of its exaltation which the Nameless Fiend has to meet or emulate by means of invested feats or SDAs. Like a celestial episeme, Requite also retains integrated cleric casting levels equal to its outsider HD. Consequently, the Eagle is somewhat more of a cosmic heavyweight than the Adversary.

_Anto_ manifests as a radiant eagle wreathed in white fire, with a wingspan of over 200ft. Evil outsiders, undead and minor gods are generally _disintegrated_ when they come into contact with Requite's aura; evil deities in the DvR6-10 range may endure briefly if adequately warded.

The notation _Impulse +X_ after the Spellcraft score simply indicates the total of DC of additional seeds and factors the Eagle can add to a quickened, componentless epic spell. As an intermediate power, Requite takes 20 on all Spellcraft checks.


*Requite (Sovereign Manifestation) (CR125)*
*Anto. The Wrath of Oronthon*

*Intermediate Power*
*Symbol:* The Eagle 
*Home Plane:* Heaven (Sovereignties)
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Portfolio:* Wrath, War, Retribution, Renewal
*Worshippers:* None
*Cleric Alignments:* None
*Domains:* Wrath, War, Retribution, Renewal
*Provenances:* Phoenix, celestial eagle, celestial griffon

*Fighter 60*
*Colossal Outsider (Augmented, Exalted, Extraplanar, Fire, Good, Lawful)*
*Divine Rank:* 15
*Hit Dice:* 70d8+4480 (Outsider) plus 60d10+3840 (Fighter) (9480hp)
*Initiative:* +56 (Supreme Initiative)
*Speed:* 80ft., fly 320ft. (perfect); instant translocation
*Armor Class:* 275 (-8 size, +48 Dex, +60 armor, +15 competence, +15 divine, +55 insight, +29 natural, +51 deflection)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +100/+241
*Attack:* Talon +262 melee (8d6+91/18-20 plus annihilation)
*Full Attack:* 2 talons +262 melee (8d6+91/18-20 plus annihilation) and bite +262 melee (8d8+55/19-20 plus annihilation)
*Space/Reach:* 30ft./30ft.
*Special Attacks:* Annihilating strike, salient divine abilities, smite evil, spell-like abilities, spells, turn undead
*Special Qualities:* Divine qualities, DR 30/cold iron and epic and evil, fast healing 20, regeneration 20 (evil), SR 175 
*Saves:* Fort +252 Ref +236 Will +243
*Abilities:* Str 152 Dex 107 Con 139 Int 119 Wis 120 Cha 113

*Skills:* Intimidate +228, Sense Motive +203, Spellcraft +329 (Impulse +517; +777 with backlash), Spot +213; other skills

*Feats:* Alertness, Awesome Blow, Blistering Spell, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Flyby Attack, Great Cleave, Greater Spell Focus (Transmutation), Greater Weapon Focus (bite), Greater Weapon Specialization (bite), Greater Weapon Focus (talon), Greater Weapon Specialization (talon), Heighten Spell, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Critical (talon), Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Maximize Spell, Melee Weapon Mastery (slashing), Mobility, Multiattack, Persistent Spell, Persuasive, Power Attack, Power Critical (bite), Power Critical (talon), Quicken Spell, Skill Focus (Intimidate), Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Snatch, Spell Focus (Transmutation), Twin Spell, Weapon Specialization (bite), Weapon Focus (bite), Weapon Focus (talon), Weapon Specialization (talon), Widen Spell 

*Epic Feats:* Dire Charge, Enhance Spell (x5), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Skill Focus (Intimidate), Epic Spell Focus (Transmutation), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Weapon Focus (bite), Epic Weapon Specialization (bite), Epic Weapon Focus (talon), Epic Weapon Specialization (talon), Great Smiting, Improved Heighten Spell, Improved Metamagic (x6), Intensify Spell, Manyspell (x5), Planar Turning, Spellcasting Harrier, Superior Initiative, Tenacious Magic

*Salient Divine Abilities:* Alter Reality, Alter Size, Annihilating Strike, Avatar, Castigating Screech, Dispelling Glance, Divine Fire Mastery, Divine Firestorm, Divine Spell Focus (Transmutation), Divine Spellcasting, Extra Domain, Improved Spell Resistance, Indomitable Strength, Irresistible Blows, Radiant Aura, Rejuvenation, Supreme Initiative, True Shapechange

*Other Divine Abilities*
*Create Portfolio Item:* 200,000gp limit
*Divine Aura:* Free action. 1500-ft radius; Will DC 141. _Daze, fright_ or _resolve_
*Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, banishment or imprisonment, cold, death effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, fire, mind-affecting effects, poison, polymorph, sleep, sonic, stunning
*Movement:* Requite may move between any two points as a swift action, regardless of separation 
*Portfolio Sense:* Any portfolio-related event
*Remote Communication:* Standard action. Any Oronthonist or any creature within 15 miles of any dedicated Oronthonist site.
*Sensory Range:* 15 miles. Darkvision, low-light vision, blindsight, blindsense, greater arcane sight, tremorsense, true seeing.
*Remote Sensing and Blocking:* Standard action. 10 locations; 15-mile radius
*XP Reservoir:* 50,000/day

*Exalted Qualities* 
Requite's abilities are based on a Divine Exalted array and it gains certain benefits associated with Exalted celestials:

Integrated cleric caster levels equal to its outsider Hit Dice
A bonus to its saving throws equal to its Charisma modifier. 
An insight bonus to attack rolls and armor class equal to its Wisdom modifier
All of Requite's attacks are made as though they were smite evil attempts. Against evil creatures, Requite gains an extra +51 bonus on Attack Rolls and deal an aditional 190 points of damage.
The ability to turn undead at will as an 85th-level cleric.

*Innate Bonuses*
These replace items. The Eagle benefits from the following modifiers:

A +60 enhancement bonus to all abilitiy scores 
A +20 sacred bonus to Constitution
A +100 competence bonus to Spellcraft skill checks 
A +60 resistance bonus to all saves
Requite's talons and beak are each considered _+10 keen adamantine fiery blast holy power ghost touch_ weapons. 

*Spell-Like Abilities*
Requite may use any spell with the [fire] descriptor and any War, Wrath, Renewal or Retribution Domain spell at will as a spell-like ability (CL 145; DC 76+ spell level),

*Spellcasting*
Requite casts spells spontaneously as a cleric (CL 85; DC 80+ spell level, Transmutations DC 91+ spell level) without any need for components. Requite may Heighten spells up to 55th level. If the Eagle uses spells which deal energy damage, that damage is maximized and is considered divine damage for the purposes of elemental resistances or immunities.

*Epic Spellcasting*
Requite never pays XP for casting epic spells, and may apply up to 260d6 in backlash damage. When using impulses it may effectively add up to +777 DC in additional factors. Requite may use 13 epic spells per day.

*Permanent Epic Mage Armor*
This provides a +60 armor bonus.

*Salient Divine Abilitiy Notes*
Unique SDAs or modified standard SDAs:


*Alter Reality:* Requite does not pay the XP normally associated with this ability.
*Annihilating Strike – Irresistible Blows:* All of Requite's natural attacks are treated as touch attacks and ignore object hardness. Creatures, attended objects and magic items struck by Requite's beak or talons must make Fortitude saving throws (DC 154) or be reduced to –10 hit points and destroyed outright. Unattended, nonmagical objects are obliterated. Requite can destroy up to 15,000 cubic feet of nonliving matter. Entities with 15 or more divine ranks are not affected by this ability, and it has no effect upon objects or effects which are not subject to physical damage, such as a _wall of force_. The Save DC is Strength-based.

*Avatar:* Requite has seven reflections, all of which are Regents of the Empyrean. These entities are CR80 DvR7 divine array exalted celestial rocs with 40 outsider HD and 40 class levels.
*Castigating Screech (Unique SDA):* The Eagle may utter a penetrating shriek in a 1500-ft. cone as a standard action. All creatures within the cone must make a Will saving throw (DC 141); creatures who fail their saves are frozen (as though _paralyzed_) for 40 rounds as the burden of their misdeeds overwhelms them; those who succeed are still _slowed_ and _shaken_. Saints, celestials and other exceptionally holy creatures are unaffected by the screech; entities with 15 or more divine ranks are not subject to its effects. The Save DC is Charisma-based.
*Dispelling Glance (Unique SDA) (Sp):* Once per round as a free action, Requite may use a _superb dispelling_ effect with +145 bonus on its dispel check. The Eagle may target any creature or effect within its normal sensory range of 15 miles. This ability is the equivalent of an epic level spell.
*Divine Firestorm (Unique SDA):* As a full-round action, the Eagle may beat its wings and invoke a firestorm centered on itself with a radius of up to 750 feet. All creatures within the storm are subject to 100d6 points of divine damage; a Reflex saving throw (DC 141) halves the damage. The divine firestorm restores full hit points to the Eagle, and automatically removes any negative conditions affecting it unless they were bestowed by an entity with 16 or more divine ranks. The Save DC is Charisma-based.
*Magnificat:* Requite can bestow up to nine divine ranks upon a willing target proxy mortal or celestial which it can sense.
*Radiant Aura:* Requite emanates an aura of brilliant light in a 1500-ft. radius which counters and dispels all darkness effects unless their source possesses at least 16 divine ranks. Every round, undead creatures and evil outsiders within the aura must make Fortitude saving throws (DC 141) or be destroyed (as if _disintegrated_). The aura may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. The Save DC is Charisma-based.
*Rebuke Mortals (Unique SDA):* At will, the Eagle may rebuke or command mortal worshippers of Oronthon as a Cleric rebukes and commands undead. For purposes of this ability, the Eagle is treated as a 145th-level Cleric; a worshipper is defined as anyone who has ever supplicated Oronthon, or anyone who has ever witnessed and been moved by a supernatural event connected with Oronthon. There is no limit to the number of mortals which may be subject to this effect at any given time.


*On Encountering Void*
When warded and augmented, the Eagle's statistics change as noted below. The Eagle gains a +250 enhancement bonus to each of its ability scores (replacing the existing bonus) and a +250 bonus to its SR. Six epic slots are retained for offensive purposes.

*Hit Points:* 21,830
*Initiative:* +151 (Supreme Initiative)
*Armor Class:* 485 (-8 size, +143 Dex, +60 armor, +15 competence, +15 Divine, +150 insight, +29 natural, +146 deflection)
*Grapple:* +336
*Attack:* Talon +357 melee (8d6+186/19-20 plus annihilation)
*Full Attack:* 2 talons +357 melee (8d6+186/18-20 plus annihilation) and bite +357 melee (8d8+102/18-20 plus annihilation)
*Special Attacks:* Annihilating Strike DC 249, Castigating Screech DC 236, salient divine abilities, smite evil (+467 melee), spell-like abilities, spells, turn undead
*Special Qualities:* SR 425 
*Saves:* Fort +452 Ref +426 Will +433
*Abilities:* Str 342 Dex 297 Con 329 Int 309 Wis 310 Cha 293
*Skills:* Spellcraft +424 (Impulse +602; +862 with backlash)


*


----------



## Cheiromancer

Splendid!  I hope the introduction of these characters entails that they will be making an appearance in the story.  

Every time I think that things cannot possibly be ramped up further... they are. It's amazing how you can use the bulky rules engine to create such beauty.


----------



## Baron Opal

Sepulchrave is a patient man.

(Looks at Requite)

Yep. Lots and lots of patience.


----------



## Salthorae

Great googley-moogley!

It is good for the common man that Oronthon is not generally inclined to wrath...!


----------



## Cheiromancer

I don't understand the connotations of the trees that have just appeared in the story hour.  Is it more appropriate that Cherry be in the Abyss than, say, Beech?


----------



## grodog

Cheiromancer said:


> I don't understand the connotations of the trees that have just appeared in the story hour.  Is it more appropriate that Cherry be in the Abyss than, say, Beech?




From Soneillon's reaction, it sounds like Cherry is more of a seducer than some of the other trees:  the Green's fighting fire with fire, perhaps?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

> I don't understand the connotations of the trees that have just appeared in the story hour. Is it more appropriate that Cherry be in the Abyss than, say, Beech?




The ludjas are projected by Tree to sites most appropriate to their natures, but they don't necessarily correspond in terms of conventional alignment, to which Tree does not subscribe. In some cases, trees appear benevolent (e.g. Yew), in others malign (e.g. Holly) - presumably according to folkloric understanding. Ultimately, though, Tree is _determining_ the correspondences and generating new archetypes through whatever process Tree undergoes.

*Inertia of the Spheres*
A global _dimensional lock_ - one also capable of containing the Adversary - is around a Spellcraft DC 10,000 or so epic spell, a feat which Tree is capable of. The interdiction allows for only two modes of transportation or interplanar travel - effects which Tree deems sufficiently 'Green,' and travel through the medium of Dream. Everything else is cut off. Tree bolsters the initial spell with a bunch of epic abjurations which place it well beyond the ability of any existing cabal to touch (+30,000 spell penetration factors required).

Around each of the twenty extraplanar _ludjas_, Tree in Nizkur remotely generates an epic emanation (similar to the Afqithan-effect invoked a while back by Teppu et al). This is a combination _genesis-dimensional lock_ spell, effectively sealing off the plane in the _ludja_'s vicinity and superimposing a new reality on top of the existing one. The ludjas filter the flow of traffic between the old reality and the new. Except in Dream.

Tree takes a bite out of the Region of Dreams (with Hawthorn and Hornbeam) and annexes part of it (all regions co-oneiric/coterminous with Nizkur), but Dream remains its 'weak point' as Tree cannot assert itself fully here. It suborns a large number of celestials to plug the gap, so to speak. Naturally, Tree augments the viridescent seraphim with uber-epic buffs; the Adversary isn't getting out that way either.

I've tried to draw Tree's temporary infinity (from a Reconciliatory perspective). It doesn't show the scions, so many worlds are missing. Still, it might make some crazy kind of sense.(?)


----------



## grodog

Pre-Halloween BUMP!:  keep up the great updates, Sep!


----------



## Salthorae

Cheiromancer said:


> It looks like Shvar Choryati (SC) has certain vulnerabilities:
> 
> 
> Evil undead.  Not affected by blasphemy or life-drain.
> Golems.  Not subject to spell-like effects, so immune to _blasphemy_.  Non-living, so not affected by life-drain.
> Epic pseudonatural creatures with 21+ HD.  They'll have a SR of 105, so SC's spell-like abilities won't affect them.
> Epic spells tailored to dismissing chthonic entities.  Which I believe Mostin's cabal has available.  SC might be too big for them to handle, though.




Vulnerabilities List Amendment:

A conjured ball of rock/iron-core dealing an average of 4,200 points of bludgeoning damage...


----------



## Quartz

Sepulchrave II said:


> More random thoughts on divine ranks.
> ...
> *49* Oronthon (7 x 7). Unknowable.




Wouldn't Oronthon be rank 81 (9 x 9)? Working on the theme of 3s... Also representing the primacy of Creation over Destruction.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Any chance we can see the stats for some of Ludja's?

Pretty please? 

As always Sep, keep up the great work!


----------



## Erevanden

Vhorze, Vhorze and pseudonatural Soneillon


----------



## Asha'man

Yeah, Pseudonatural Soneillon!

Also, two updates recently over in SH.


----------



## Erevanden

Dear Sepulchrave ! 

While rereading (the n-th time) your recent posts at the Storyhour thread, I stumbled upon several things that immediately piqued my curiosity, so when you have some spare time, please write at least a brief answer:

1) The transvalent spell Nwm used to destroy Shvar Choryati - 


> Epic conjuration/400d20 bludgeoning damage! Yay!



I've been trying to figure out the mechanics lurking beyond it, but to no avail 

2) The transvalent spell Mostin used to destroy Guho - 


> Mhuerh Resonance, a sonic of terrific power




3) We have seen most of the low/middleweight epic characters in action, please post at least some writeups /Lai, Teppu, Rede (Talions), Cheshnite Immortals, pseudonatural Soneillon *her transvalent protections *, Hummaz and his reincarnated retinue/ ?? 

Thanks !!


----------



## Moleculo

Erevanden said:


> 3) We have seen most of the low/middleweight epic characters in action, please post at least some writeups /Lai, Teppu, Rede (Talions), Cheshnite Immortals, pseudonatural Soneillon *her transvalent protections *, Hummaz and his reincarnated retinue/ ??
> 
> Thanks !!




Have you browsed the earlier pages of this thread? Some of these are already posted (http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/5652-eadric-et-al-paladin-his-friends-32.html for instance).


----------



## Erevanden

> Have you browsed the earlier pages of this thread? Some of these are already posted.




Naturally, I am well aware of that fact  
But what about Choach, Guho, Rishih, Prahar (Yeeey ), Idyam, Jahi, Naatha and Dhatri ??


----------



## grodog

Le bump?


----------



## Siuis

*Hey, Cheiro!!*



Cheiromancer said:


> When is a poison supernatural?  I take it Wyvern Poison must not be supernatural, or otherwise the sidhe would accidentally poison themselves sometimes.  But then what would be an example of a supernatural poison?




The Bhut from the fiend folio has a supernatural poison, which it continues to have access to even when possessing another crreature's corpse. Thought you might wanna know, since it gives precedent to something being supernaturally poisonous - and making sense about it.

As an aside, I vote to see where the party sits power-wise. The spread is of much interest, especially since Sep can keep them working together so well.


----------



## grodog

March bump!

Where's Hortio when you need him?


----------



## Erevanden

Sep, pleaseee, relieve us from the pain of waiting...


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Tidied Ortwine in Deity Format*

Ortwine's rebuild after her faerification-deification meant discarding classes altogether, as it seemed the easiest way to reconcile the disparate aspects of her character. Ortwine was reconstructed as a 40HD divine array sidhe with +5 inherent bonuses. This was Dan's (Mostin's) idea, as was a subsequent custom advancement for Ortwine. 

Her bardic music, bardic lore, sneak attack and bardic spellcasting abilities are implicitly rated at half HD. When SDAs, SLAs and the rest are added, Ortwine's CR is probably in the 42-43 range. Because of her split function, Ortwine receives a different effective SDA depending on her current role and location. SDAs are strictly limited by locale at DvR1; as DvR increases, their applicability becomes more universal: this is reflected in her very strange advancement. 

Ortwine's three domains are Charm, Trickery and Afqithan. The Trickery domain SLAs are reined in somewhat to remove _polymorph any object_ and _time stop_. _Screen_ is bumped up to 8th-level, and _veil_ is put in the 7th-level slot; an at-will _superior invisibility_ replaces an at-will _time stop_, on the basis that it can't possibly be worse.
The custom Afqithan domain is described later.

Ortwine's melee output is fairly respectable, although it pales beside the colossal damage the _Ahma_ can dish out when he starts smiting with Divine Might. The _vorpal_ uncertainty also plays much less frequently than Eadric's Devastating Critical feat. Although most creatures are smart enough to know that it's a bad idea to let Ortwine flank them, most of her attacks end up targeting flatfooted opponents anyway: the at-will _superior invisibility_ and _mind blank_ effects mean that Ortwine is pretty much undetectable by anything short of dedicated epic spells and salient divine abilities. 

When acting as the Tree's agent, Ortwine's sneak attack damage is brutal and all-but-guaranteed. She still relies on friendly _dispellings_ targeted at opponents with _fortification_ effects but is lightning-quick to exploit opportunities when they arise.

Ortwine's total gear value is in the 12Mgp range; around half of that is sunk into the sword. When at full health, Ortwine will only fail an ego conflict with the sword on a roll of a natural '1'; on the two occasions when _Heedless_ has initiated an ego conflict, Ortwine has won and quickly _dominated_ the blade afterwards. 



*Ortwine *
_Queen of Afqithan. Sidhe Lord. Nireem._


*Symbol:* Dragonfly
*Home Plane:* Faerie (Afqithan) or Sisperi (Mulhuk) or Prime
*Alignment: *Chaotic 
*Portfolio: *Charm, Fey Glamoury, Lies, Trickery
*Worshippers:* Deceivers
*Cleric Alignments:* CN, CE, CG, N
*Domains:* Charm, Trickery, Afqithan

*Medium Fey (Augmented, Green)*
*Divine Rank:* 1
*Hit Dice:* 40d6+520 (760hp)
*Initiative:* +28
*Speed:* 160ft.; fly 90 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 61 (+8 armor, +18 Dex, +23 deflection, +1 divine, +1 natural); flat-footed 43, touch 52
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +20/+32
*Attack:* +45 melee or +45 ranged (1d8+16/15-20, _Heedless_)
*Full Attack:* +45/+45/+40/+35/+30 melee (1d8+16/15-20, _Heedless_)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* Salient divine abilities, sneak attack +10d6, spell-like abilities, spells, _vorpal_ effect
*Special Qualities*: Bardic music, DR 15/epic, Lore +34, SR 53
*Saves:* Fort +32 Ref +46 Will +39
*Abilities:* Str 33 Dex 47 Con 36 Int 37 Wis 33 Cha 56
*Skills:* Balance +63, Bluff +100, Climb +57, Concentration +34, Diplomacy +59, Disguise +67 (+71 acting), Escape Artist +77, Forgery +39, Gather Information +48, Hide +92, Intimidate +59, Jump +113, Knowledge (arcana +39, history +39, the planes +34), Listen +51, Move Silently +92, Open Lock +41, Perform (all) +75, Ride +39, Search +42, Sense Motive +37, Sleight of Hand +66, Spellcraft +73 (scrolls +77), Spot +51, Tumble +76, Use Magic Device +67
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Persuasive, Skill Focus (Bluff), Spring Attack, Versatile Performer, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Whirlwind Attack.
*Epic Feats:* Epic Reputation, Epic Skill Focus (Bluff), Superior Initiative
*Salient Divine Abilities:* Divine Skill Focus (Bluff), Fractured Divinity

*Other Divine Abilities*
*Create Portfolio Item:* 4500gp limit. Ortwine can create items connected with her portfolio even if she doesn't possess the necessary prerequisite feats. 
*Divine Aura:* Free action. 10-ft radius; Will DC 54. _Daze, fright_ or _resolve_
*Divine Realm:* As Lesser Power; 1 mile.
*Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, death effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, poison, polymorph, sleep, stunning
*Movement:* Ortwine may _wind walk_ at will. This is a supernatural ability.  
*Portfolio Sense:* Any portfolio-related event involving 1000 or more people
*Remote Communication:* Standard action. Any worshipper or any creature within 1 mile of any dedicated site.
*Sensory Range:* 1 mile. Darkvision, low-light vision
*Remote Sensing and Blocking:* Standard action. Self + 2 remote locations; 1-mile radius
*XP Reservoir:* 15,000/week

*Bardic Ability:* Ortwine has the bardic music and lore abilities of a 20th-level bard.

*Sneak Attack:* Ortwine does 10d6 points of sneak attack damage against opponents denied their Dexterity bonus to AC and flanks as a 20th-level rogue. 

*Sidhe Lord (Ex):* In Faerie, Ortwine is considered a Lesser Power for purposes of control over her realm, and her domain control extends to all areas within 1 mile of the fortress of Suoninguhol. She may change illumination and environmental factors within typical natural limits and may create any sounds and smells she desires within this area. Effecting such changes takes 10 minutes. If she labors for a year, Ortwine can change astral and interplanar connections to her realm, enabling or limiting them as she sees fit.

*Fractured Divinity (Unique SDA):*
Ortwine gains the benefit of a different salient divine ability depending on her particular location. 


_Faerie Queene:_ When in Afqithan and Faerie, Ortwine gains the Alter Reality SDA. She pays 5000XP for each use of Alter Reality, drawn against her reservoir.

_Divine Liar:_ In Sisperi (including Ruk and Mulhuk) Ortwine gains the Divine Glibness SDA. As a full-round action when she speaks, creatures within 20 feet are subject to an effect equivalent to a _mass suggestion_ (Will save DC 54). As an SDA, Divine Glibness is not considered to be a mind-affecting effect, and spell resistance is ineffective against it.

_Green Assassin:_ Under the auspices of Tree in Nizkur, Ortwine gains the Divine Sneak Attack SDA against nonGreen creatures with the [Extraplanar] subtype when she wields _Heedless_ left-handed.
- Her sneak attack damage increases by 3d6
- Any attack of opportunity Ortwine makes is considered a sneak attack
- Ortwine automatically flanks or catches opponents flatfooted unless they possess more DvRs than she does
- On the round after she successfully deals sneak attack damage, her target automatically suffers the sneak attack damage again

*At-Will Spell-Like Abilities*
Caster Level 21. _Baleful polymorph_ (DC 39), _bestow curse_ (DC 39), _blur, calm emotions_ (DC 36), _charm monster_ (DC 39), _disguise self, dominate monster_ (DC 43), _demand _(DC 42), _false vision, geas/quest_ (DC 40), _good hope_ (DC 38), _insanity_ (DC 41), _mass charm monster_ (DC 42), _mislead, screen, shadow landscape_ (DC 43), _shadowy grappler_ (DC40), _shifting paths_ (DC 41), _speak with animals, suggestion_ (DC 37), _superior invisibility, veil_.

*Bard Spells* 
Caster Level 21; [Shadow] and [Mind-Affecting] effects CL22. 6/10/9/9/9/9/8/8 spells per day; Save DC 34+ spell level.

1st Level – _hideous laughter_ (DC 35), _magic aura, obscure object, serene visage, undetectable alignment_
2nd level – _Detect thoughts, enthrall_ (DC 36), _know vulnerabilities, silence, war cry_ (DC 36)
3rd Level – _Alter fortune, analyze portal, glibness, halt_ (DC 37), _phantom steed_
4th Level – _Baleful blink_ (DC 38), _break enchantment, freedom of movement, lay of the land, voice of the dragon_
5th Level – _Dream, endless slumber _(DC 39), _greater dispel magic, mirage arcana_ (DC 39), _shadow evocation_ (DC 39) 
6th Level – _greater shout_ (DC 40), _hindsight, irresistible dance, revenance_

Ortwine receives a +4 racial bonus to all Perform and Bluff skill checks and at +2 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks.

When under the effects of _glibness_ and _voice of the dragon_ her Bluff modifier is +140.


*Possessions*
_Boots of swiftness, box of shades, Heedless, Pazuzu's amulet, +5 greater slick studded leather, cloak of the umbral bat, mind blanking ring_


_*Heedless Githla:*_ (Int 18 Wis 20 Cha 20; Ego DC 41] [Major Artifact]
Forged by the god Jaliere from azer and slaad blades, this weapon is a _+5 adamantine keen returning speed throwing vorpal scimitar_. Heedless is Chaotic Neutral and exhibits malign tendencies; it possesses darkvision, blindsense and hearing to 120ft. The weapon may be capable of both speech and telepathy, but only ever communicates through empathy. 

_Heedless_ makes its Will saving throws as a 40HD outsider (Will save +27). It is considered an epic weapon for the purposes of penetrating damage reduction. When engaging in an ego conflict, spells and abilities which confer immunity to [mind-affecting] effects are not effective against the sword's dominating ability. Divine immunty to [mind-affecting] effects is likewise ineffective.

_Heedless_ grants Alertness, Combat Reflexes and the Improved Evasion special ability to its wielder. When hurled, _Heedless_ may be loosed as a swift action; it automatically returns to its wielder's hand at the beginning of their next turn. 

_*Pazuzu's Amulet*_
This jade-and-gold amulet is carved to resemble a bird of prey. It grants a +6 enhancement bonus to the wearer's Charisma, a +30 competence bonus to all Spellcraft skill checks, a +5 profane bonus to saving throws, and a +4 bonus to the save DCs of all spells cast by the wearer with the [chaotic] descriptor. CL 20; 251K.

*Ortwine's Studded Coat*
This weather-beaten coat is a set of _+5 greater slick studded leather armor_.

_*Cloak of the Umbral Bat*_
This cloak is woven from shadows and grants a +30 competence bonus to the wearer's Hide and Move Silently skills. The _cloak of the umbral bat_ also confers _displacement_ on the wearer and the ability to fly at a speed of 90ft. with good maneuverability; these abilities are always active. 

_*Mind Blanking Ring*_
Continual effect. CL20th. 



*Afqithan Domain*
Granted power: You cast spells with the [mind-affecting] and shadow descriptors at +1 caster level.

1. _Charm person_
2. _Invisibility_
3. _Suggestion_
4. _Bestow curse_
5. _Baleful polymorph_
6. _Shadowy grappler_
7. _Shifting paths_
8. _Mass charm monster_
9. _Shadow landscape_


*Advancement:* 
Ortwine advances by Fey HD and divine rank. For each additional 5HD which Ortwine advances, she becomes eligible to advance by 1DvR provided other prerequisites are met.  As a Sidhe Lord and Nireem, Ortwine is limited to DvR5 and 60HD. 


Ortwine's sneak attack, bardic music, bardic lore, bardic spellcasting, and caster level for SLAs are rated at half her Fey HD. For purposes of qualifying for SDAs, these count as levels in the relevant class.
Ortwine receives her divine rank as a bonus to all checks and DCs. Her SR is calculated as a sidhe: HD+12 (+DvR).
For gear value readjustments, assume Ortwine's CR increases by +4 for each additional 5 Fey HD she gains.
SDA Advancement: At DvR2, Ortwine may use her Alter Reality SDA in Sisperi, her Green Assassin SDA in Afqithan and her Divine Glibness SDA when on other Green planes, including the Prime. At DvR3 she can use any SDA which she possesses in any sphere.


----------



## Quartz

Very tasty. Is she going to get epic spellcasting at some point? 

I'm looking forward to seeing the latest write-ups of the others.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*More Craziness.*

_It was as a great fire, dwarfing every other light in creation. It rested, perfect and still in my mind, but immensity could not contain its infinite movement. From it, first one, and then another of the Faces of Truth was presented to me, issuing challenge and denying everything I knew. I took my weapon – the Nameless Fiend – and slew the Light. Beyond was a void which shone yet brighter. Here, I rested in _Saizhan_. I had begun my journey._

-Wrohs


The first sketches of the Sovereignties were made a long time ago, and they've been tweaked a good deal over the years, mainly as new splats came out. On a metatextual (there's that word again) level, I had this idea that the Sovereignties should suggest rival deities appropriated by early Oronthonism (before the Urgic schism) and 'folded' into the Oronthonist pleroma: their virtues being exalted, and un-Oronthonian traits dropped or transferred onto more overtly sinister entities. Oronthon was not always the sole focus of devotion or a even a _Sol Invictus_-type god who tolerated other deities: Sovereignties may be the last vestiges of the original pantheon to which Oronthon belonged, and then ruled. 

Of course, in the Oronthonist view, this is not the case. The Sovereignties are the Seven Spurs of the Mountain of God: Signs which – together – embody the faculties of the Radiant Form within the bounded cosmos. Each encapsulates certain fundamental truths regarding Oronthon, although Radiance itself is considered to be infinitely vaster than the sum of its component parts. Seven Sovereignties each with a fourfold dominion means that a total of twenty-eight clerical domains are associated with Oronthon. This correspondence with the number of lunar mansions may be coincidental; it's tempting to suggest, however, that in each phase of the Moon, the light of the Sun might be reflected in a different way.

Each of the Sovereignties in turn reflects seven Avatars – the Regents – which preside over a variety of distinct metaphysical concerns within the umbrella of the Sovereign portfolio. Some differentiation exists amongst each family of 'reflections;' one is aligned to each specific domain concern, and three are 'floating' avatars, which may manifest singly or in triplicity: this arrangement mirrors that of the substantial and insubstantial Sovereignties. It is the Regents which communicate with the Captains of the Host, and given the main duty of celestials, it is the Regents of Vigilance which most commonly do so.


*Vigilance*

Oronthon's Radiant Form emanates Sovereignties into Finitude. One is _Cempa Seond_ – the Vigilant Guard – or simply Vigilance, or The Guard, or _Stathol Waru_, the Foundation of Defense. Vigilance is the _Fultum_ ("Succour") emanation of the Radiant Form, and is based on an exalted divine array elder titan. As with other Sovereignties, the compound symbolism of Vigilance is designed to be convoluted. Oronthon's original "Unconquered" symbolism is also transferred onto Vigilance in a kind of backwards syncretism (anacretism?); mechanically, this is reflected in the 'double grace' effect, whereby untyped Charisma bonuses to saving throws from both the Exalted template and Paladin class levels are allowed to stack. 

As the bastion of Law, Vigilance is considered both the esoteric sibling and antithesis of the Adversary (nomos/antinomos). As law's _determinant_, Regents emanated by Vigilance communicate the will of Oronthon to the Captains of the Host. Vigilance is likewise implicated in pronouncements made by the _Ahma_, and may represent many of the principles which constitute notions of _Ahma_ within the Sovereign Sphere. If the Inquisition Domain is understood in regard to the pursuit of truth, the Fourfold Dominion of Vigilance (Law, Inquisition, Protection, Courage) seems particularly apt. In the Antinomian view, the path of paladinhood is uncategorically _rejected_ by the _Ahma_, rejection of the law being a necessary precondition for the realization of _Saizhan_; in this sense, Vigilance is a mode to be transcended or overcome.

In terms of _Saizhan_ itself, Vigilance is interpreted as the perception of one's surroundings, cognizance of the many stimuli which distract from the truth, and the critical awareness of the vagaries of conventional thought. In Urgic terms, Oronthon's Succour is manifested as the gift of clear apprehension.

The _Fultum_ meditation of Vigilance is observed by those who come into physical contact with malign forces. Vigilance also represents the perfection of the martial ideal, characterized in terms of balance and discipline, with a focus on awareness and concentration. Vigilance is the unceasing guard and defense against the corruptive influence – however that is defined. As well as Temple devotees, Vigilance is favored as a meditative path by those who practice the Neo-Irrenite _Skohsldaur_; watchfulness being a useful trait in dealing with demons in general. _Skohsldaur_ necessarily invokes the concerns of all four of Vigilance's domains. 


*Gear*
Unlike most other entities in its CR range, Vigilance is accorded mostly real (as opposed to purely virtual) items. As I've been arbitrarily costing most virtual gear at quadruple value (x2 slotless, x2 "not real"), Vigilance gets some pretty crazy real stuff in comparison. Vigilance possesses four paradigmatic artifacts: armor, shield, helm and sword. These objects are immune to tampering from non-transcendental sources. In common parlance, these items normally simply receive the "of God" epithet – e.g. _Armor of God, Sword of God_ etc.

The very existence of 'stuff' associated with Vigilance suggests that it is a more tangible Sovereignty than others, or one potentially more engaged in the material unfolding and functioning of the cosmos.

*Sword*
The sword was conceived first for game purposes based only on the known appropriate gp/CR ratio, i.e., 'what might a 400Mgp sword look like?' Its appearance in the SH is still some way off; I'm guessing 2012, given how far behind I am.


*Vigilance (CR 135) *
_Fultum. The Succour of Oronthon_

*Intermediate Power*
*Home Plane:* Heaven (Sovereignties)
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Domains:* Law, Inquisition, Protection, Courage

*Medium Outsider (Augmented, Exalted, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful)*
*Divine Rank:* 15
*Hit Dice:* 70d8+5950 (Outsider) plus 60d10+5100 (Paladin) (12,210hp) 
*Initiative:* +87 (Supreme Initiative) 
*Speed:* 120ft.; instant translocation
*Armor Class:* 495 (+108 armor, +86 deflection, +52 Dex, +15 divine, +93 insight, +28 natural, +103 shield) 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +100/+289
*Attack:* +390 melee (1d8+181/17-20, _+100 axiomatic power holy power ghost touch speed longsword_)
*Full Attack:* +390/+390/+385/+380/+375 melee
*Space/Reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* SDAs, smite evil +476 melee, spells, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* DR 25/epic and evil, SR 255 
*Saves:* Fort +420 Ref +412 Will +428
*Abilities:* Str 173 Dex 165 Con 180 Int 162 Wis 197 Cha 183
*Skills:* Concentration +448, Listen +481, Sense Motive +481, Spellcraft +376 (Impulse +794 with backlash), Spot +481
*Feats:* Alertness, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Greater Spell Focus (Abjuration), Heighten Spell, Hindering Opportunist, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Combat Expertise, Improved Critical (longsword), Improved Initiative, Improved Shield Bash, Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Leap Attack, Lightning Reflexes, Magical Aptitude, Melee Evasion, Mobility, Power Attack, Quick Reconnoitre, Shield Charge, Shield Slam, Shield Specialization, Shield Ward, Skill Focus (Concentration), Skill Focus (Listen), Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Skill Focus (Spot), Spell Focus (Abjuration), Stalwart Defense, Weapon Focus (longsword), 
*Epic Feats:* Devastating Critical (DC 146), Dire Charge, Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes, Epic Skill Focus (Concentration), Epic Skill Focus (Listen), Epic Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Skill Focus (Spot), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Spell Focus (Abjuration), Epic Will, Great Smiting, Improved Heighten Spell, Overwhelming Critical, Planar Turning, Spellcasting Harrier, Superior Initiative
*Salient Divine Abilities:* Alter Reality, Alter Size, Avatar, Divine Skill Focus (Listen), Divine Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Divine Skill Focus (Spot), Divine Spell Focus (Abjuration), Divine Spellcasting, Extra Domain, Know Secrets, Magnificat, Nominate Paragon, Power of Truth, Radiant Aura, Rejuvenation, Sovereign Aegis, Supreme Initiative, True Shapechange

*Other Divine Abilities*
*Create Portfolio Item:* 200,000gp limit
*Divine Aura:* Free action. 1500-ft radius; Will DC 176. _Daze, fright_ or _resolve_
*Immunities:* Ability damage, ability drain, acid, banishment or imprisonment, cold, death effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, fire, mind-affecting effects, poison, polymorph, sleep, sonic, stunning
*Movement:* Vigilance may move between any two points as a swift action, regardless of separation 
*Portfolio Sense: *Any portfolio-related event
*Remote Communication:* Standard action. Any Oronthonist or any creature within 15 miles of any dedicated Oronthonist site.
*Sensory Range:* 15 miles. Darkvision, low-light vision, blindsight, blindsense, greater arcane sight, tremorsense, true seeing.
*Remote Sensing and Blocking:* Standard action. 10 locations; 15-mile radius
*XP Reservoir:* 50,000/day

*Exalted Qualities* 
Vigilance's abilities are based on a Divine Exalted array and it gains certain benefits associated with Exalted celestials:

Integrated cleric caster levels equal to its outsider Hit Dice
A bonus to its saving throws equal to its Charisma modifier. 
An insight bonus to attack rolls and armor class equal to its Wisdom modifier
Any attack made by Vigilance is treated as a smite evil attempt made by a 145th-level paladin. Against evil creatures, Vigilance gains an extra +86 bonus on Attack Rolls and deals an aditional 290 points of damage.
The ability to turn undead at will as a 142nd-level cleric.

*Innate Bonuses*
Vigilance gains a +20 Sacred bonus to Constitution, Wisdom and Charisma, a +100 bonus to its Spell Resistance and a +100 competence bonus to all Spellcraft checks.

*Spell-Like Abilities*
Vigilance may use any spell from the Law, Inquisition, Protection or Courage Domain or any Paladin spell at will as a spell-like ability (CL 145; DC 111+ spell level),

*Spellcasting*
Vigilance casts spells spontaneously as a cleric (CL 85; DC 117+ spell level, Abjurations DC 129+ spell level) without any need for components and may Heighten spells up to 93rd level. If Vigilance uses spells which deal energy damage, that damage is maximized and is considered divine damage for the purposes of overcoming elemental resistances or immunities.

*Epic Spellcasting*
Vigilance never pays XP for casting epic spells, and may apply up to 260d6 in backlash damage. When using impulses it may effectively add up to +769 DC in additional factors. Viigilance may use 13 epic spells per day. As an intermediate power, Vigilance takes 20 on all Spellcraft checks.


*Salient Divine Abilities*

*Alter Reality:* Vigilance does not pay the XP normally associated with this ability.

*Avatar:* Vigilance has seven reflections, all of which are Regents of the Empyrean. These entities are CR80 DvR7 divine array exalted outsiders. The reflections possess 40 outsider HD and 40 class levels. 

*Magnificat:* Vigilance can bestow up to nine divine ranks upon a willing target proxy mortal or celestial which it can sense. Its own divine ranks are decreased by a like amount; Vigilance may not lower its own rank below DvR6 (lesser deity) status.

*Power of Truth:* Creatures within 1500ft. of Vigilance may not utter a falsehood or otherwise deliberately lie unless they succeed at a Will saving throw (DC 176). Any spells or abilities which mislead or obfuscate, including figments, glamers, patterns and phantasms – as well as any spells of the abjuration school intended to block perception or divination – automatically fail within this area unless Vigilance determines otherwise. The abilities of entities with 16 or more divine ranks are not subject to this ability. The Save DC is Charisma-based.

*Nominate Paragon (Unique SDA):* As a free action, Vigilance may bestow the paragon template upon a willing mortal or celestial servant of Oronthon which it can sense at any distance; up to fifteen creatures may act as recipients of this ability at any given time. In each case, the paragon condition lasts until Vigilance dismisses it with another free action. 

*Radiant Aura:* Vigilance emanates an aura of brilliant light in a 1500-ft. radius which counters and dispels all darkness effects unless their source possesses at least 16 divine ranks. Every round, undead creatures and evil outsiders within the aura must make Fortitude saving throws (DC 176) or be destroyed (as if _disintegrated_). The aura may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. The Save DC is Charisma-based.

*Sovereign Aegis (Unique SDA):* Allied creatures within 15 miles gain a sacred bonus to their armor class and a sacred bonus to their saving throws equal to Vigilance's divine rank (+15). This ability is always active.



*Paradigmatic Artifacts*

*Armor*
The _Armor of Vigilance_ is weightless, entails no speed reduction, incurs no armor check penalties or arcane spell failure chance, and has no maximum Dexterity bonus. It is otherwise the functional equivalent of _+100 heavy fortification adamantine full plate armor_ which also grants a +100 enhancement bonus to Strength, Dexterity and Constitution. 

*Helm*
The _Helm of Vigilance_ grants a +100 enhancement bonus to Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma and a +200 competence bonus to all Concentration, Listen, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks.

*Shield*
This weightless _+100 adamantine heavy shield_ also grants a +100 resistance bonus to all saving throws.

*Sword*
The _Sword of Vigilance_ is a _+100 axiomatic power holy power ghost touch speed longsword_ which ignores damage reduction possessed by targets with fewer than 16 divine ranks. 
The sword's special purpose is _Neutralize Chaotic and Evil Archetypes_; its special purpose power is _Temporal Encystment_. Creatures with 15 or fewer divine ranks who are struck must make Fortitude saving throws (DC 176), or become encysted. Encysted creatures are removed indefinitely from the bounded cosmos and may only be freed by entities of Aeonic status or with 16 or more divine ranks. The saving throw is Charisma-based.


*Spells*

_Sovereign Defenses Against the Apparition of Cheshne_
These increase each of Vigilance's attributes and afford increased SR. Saving throw bonuses become very high because of the 'double grace' effect. 

In addition to the _Seven Sovereign Defenses_, Vigilance invokes the _Metaward_ - a kind of magical shell which protects against debuffs, and has to be collapsed before subsequent effects can be targeted.

If the _Metaward_ is successfully collapsed, the _Mirror of Oronthon_ springs immediately into place. This is Vigilance's most potent magical defense; it is always contingent, and reduces the number of epic spell slots which Vigilance has available from 13 to 12. The _Mirror of Oronthon_ is aggregated when Vigilance's Spellcraft score has been augmented by multiple Intelligence-buffs, and is 'out of synch' with the normal Spellcraft limits upon Vigilance. It is initiated only if the _Metaward_ fails. 

Unless the Apparition (a DvR16 transcendental) crescendoes, it cannot penetrate the _Metaward_, and a complete crescendo is required before it can penetrate the _Mirror of Oronthon_ and collapse the _Seven Sovereign Defenses_. By using all of its multispell actions and SDAs focused upon Vigilance, the Apparition can still eliminate the Sovereignty in 1 full round. Cosmically speaking, Oronthon can sacrifice Vigilance to prevent Cheshne from acting for 1 round, and reduce the Apparition's destructive potential (exhaust its epic spell slots) for 1 full day.



*Metaward*
[Ward] (+14), [Ward] (+14); +350 opposed CL (+700); effective against disjunction (+8), [dispel] (+10) and [destroy] (+10); Swift, componentless (+32).

All disjunction effects which target Vigilance automatically fail. Epic spells or impulses incorporating the [destroy] or [dispel] seeds which target Vigilance must first defeat the _Metaward_ by means of an opposed caster level check; Vigilance has an effective caster level of 435 for purposes of this check. If the _Metaward_ resists the attack, other ongoing effects are not subject to the effects of the [dispel] or [destroy] seeds.

Spells which defeat the _Metaward_ do not penetrate further to affect other ongoing effects, but immediately negate the _Metaward_ itself.

*Mirror of Oronthon*
[Reflect] (+27); +870 opposed CL (+1740); all spell levels (+180); area reflect (+20); Contingent (+25); selective reflection (+10)

This spell takes effect only if the _Metaward_ fails. Any hostile magical effect issuing from a source with 16 or more Divine Ranks which targets Vigilance or includes Vigilance in its area of effect is immediately reflected back at the caster unless it succeeds at an opposed caster level check. Vigilance has a caster level of 955 for purposes of this check. 


With _Seven Sovereign Defenses_ in effect, adjust Vigilance's stat block as follows:

*Hp:* 30,150
*Init:* +225
*Armor Class:* 834 (touch 695, flat-footed 619)
*Atk:* +616 (1d8+269, 17-20 DevCrit DC 309); Smite Atk +779
*Saves:* Fort +809 Ref +801 Will +817
*Ablities:* Str 449 Dex 441 Con 456 Int 438 Wis 473 Cha 459
*SQ:* SR 530
*Spellcraft:* +514 (Impulse +932)

*Special Attack DCs*

Devastating Critical DC 309
 Divine Aura, Power of Truth SDA, Radiant Aura SDA DC 314;
 Cleric spell DC 256 + spell level
 SLAs DC 249+ spell level


----------



## Erevanden

Hello Sep !

I have a question regarding your numerological scheme - are there any anti-Oronthon entities, thus possibly of chthonic origin, that deal with physical aspects of reality, eg. fear of being controlled by another or fear of enslavement to another's will ??

At what DvR would you peg such a being - _DvR 15_ as a different aspect of sovereignty /non-Oronthonian that is, I'm alluding to the Nameless Adversary in this case, but it's just a blind, somewhat intuitive choice to be honest/, or maybe _DvR 16_, though the chthonic underline of this rank makes me think hard, as I've never seen any entities of this caliber yet, and don't exactly know how they would interact with the material, physical world.

P.S. what is an Apparition's crescendo ??


----------



## Moleculo

Holy cow.


----------



## Quartz

Any chance of an updated Eadric?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Eadric rebalanced at CR43. All items are recast as legacy-status artifacts, either by association with the _Ahma_, or by reforging, or by convenient handwaving.


*The Ahma *
Paladin 15/ Divine Disciple 5 /Fighter 16

*Medium Outsider (Augmented Humanoid, Native)*
*Divine Rank:* 0
*Hit Dice:* 31d10+403 plus 5d8+65 (818hp)
*Initiative:* +17
*Speed:* 60ft.
*Armor Class:* 77 (+13 armor, +13 Dex, +16 deflection, +16 insight, +1 natural, +8 shield); flat-footed 64, touch 55
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +27/+43
*Attack:* +55 melee (1d10+32/15-20, _Lukarn_)
Full Attack: +55/+50/+45/+40 melee (1d10+32/15-20, _Lukarn_)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special Attacks:* Devastating Critical (DC 46), holy power, holy touch +1d6, smite evil, spell-like abilities, spells
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60ft., DR 10/adamantine and epic and evil, fast healing 10, SR 35, immunities (ability damage, acid, cold, disease, electricity, energy drain, fear, mind-affecting effects, petrification, poison, polymorph), resistance to fire 10, sacred defense +2, telepathy, tongues, true seeing, turn undead 
*Saves:* Fort +55 Ref +48 Will +54
*Abilities:* Str 42 Dex 36 Con 36 Int 24 Wis 42 Cha 42
*Skills: *Diplomacy +63, Handle Animal +55, Knowledge (history) +27, Knowledge (nobility) +46, Knowledge (religion) +46, Listen +36, Sense Motive +55, Spot +36, Perform (oratory) +55, Ride +52
*Feats:* Cleave, Divine Might, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Great Cleave, Improved Critical (bastard sword), Greater Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Greater Weapon Specialization (bastard sword), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Melee Weapon Mastery (slashing), Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride-by Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Weapon Specialization (bastard sword).
*Epic Feats:* Devastating Critical (bastard sword), Dire Charge, Epic Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Epic Weapon Specialization (bastard sword), Great Smiting, Overwhelming Critical (bastard sword) 

XP Reservoir: 10,000/week

*Aura of Courage (Su):* Aliies within 10ft. gain a +4 morale bonus to saving throws to resist fear effects. Earic is immune to fear.

*Detect Evil (Su):* Eadric can use this ability at will.

*Imbue with Spell Ability (Sp):* Eadric can transfer prepared 1st or 2nd-level spells to a willing recipient. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell (CL12).

*Smite Evil (Su):* Five times per day, Eadric can make a melee attack against an evil creature with a +16 bonus on the attack roll which deals +30 points of damage.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will, as a spell-like ability, Eadric can use _bless, guidance, resistance_ and _virtue_. Three times per day, he can use a _holy aura_. Once per day each, he may use _aid, cure serious wounds, dispel evil, hallow, holy smite,_, _holy word, neutralize poison, summon monster IX_ (celestials only) and _true resurrection_. Caster level 36. Save DC is 28+ spell level.

*Spells:* Eadric casts spells as a 20th-level Paladin (CL12; DC 28+ spell level). He can prepare spells from the Strength domain as Paladin spells.

*Strength Domain Power (Su):* As a free action once per day Eadric can gain a +20 bonus to Strength which lasts for 1 round.

*Telepathy (Su):* Eadric can communicate telepathically to any celestial within 60ft.

*Turn Undead:* Eadric may turn undead 19 times per day as a 12th-level Cleric.


*Possessions*

_*Lukarn*_ [Major Artifact]
_Lukarn_ is an intelligent _+6 keen fiend bane bastard sword_ (AL LG; Int 14, Wis 25, Cha 26; 120 ft. darkvision, blindsense and hearing, Ego 40). It communicates through empathy. 

_Lukarn_ understands Celestial and Common and has the special purpose _slay chaotic evil outsiders_; such creatures are subject to _confusion_ (heightened to 10th level, DC 36) for 2d6 rounds if struck. This is a mind-affecting enchantment (compulsion) effect. The sword also has a number of other abilities:


When drawn, _Lukarn_ sheds _daylight_ in a 60-ft. radius. This effect is heightened to 10th-level and automatically counters and dispels all darkness effects of 9th-level or lower within its area.
As a standard action, the wielder can use a _sunburst_ effect (heightened to 10th-level, DC36)
Three times per day, _Lukarn_ can _heal_ its wielder as a free action.

Caster Level is 30th for all abilities. The wielder's Charisma determines the Save DCs of special abilities. _Lukarn_ is valued at 3.2 million gp.

_*Skin of Sarth*_ [Major Artifact]
This _+5 heavy fortification full plate armor_ grants the wearer damage reduction 10/adamantine. The wearer incurs no armor check penalty to skill checks and suffers no maximum Dexterity bonus. (2M)

_*Shield of the Ahma*_ [Major Artifact]
This _+6 great reflection heavy steel shield_ grants a +5 resistance bonus to saving throws. (CL 30th; 2.6M)

_*Perfect Excellence*_ [Major Artifact]
This headband grants a +10 enhancement bonus to the wearer's Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom. CL 30th; 3.0M).

_*Eye of Palamabron*_ [Major Artifact]
This artifact confers _true seeing_ upon its wearer. This ability is continuous.  The wearer can _discern lies_ and use _zone of truth_ and _zone of revelation_ at will. Spell resistance is ineffective against the _Eye of Palamabron_ and no saving throw is permitted to resist its effects. Caster Level 20th. (1M)



*Ahma as a Template*
"Ahma" as an acquired template, consolidating the saint, half-celestial and quasi-deity templates. Rated at +7CR.

*Size and Type:* The creature's type changes to outsider. The _Ahma_ has the augmented and native subtypes.
*Hit Dice:* The _Ahma_ gains maximum Hit Points per die.
*Speed:* The _Ahma_'s base speed doubles for all movement types.
*Armor Class:* The _Ahma_ gains an insight bonus to Armor Class equal to his Wisdom bonus and a Deflection bonus to AC equal to his Charisma bonus. Natural armor improves by +1.
*Special Attacks:* The _Ahma_ gains the following special attacks.

_Holy Power (Su):_ The DC to resist all of the _Ahma_'s special attacks, including spells and spell-like abilities, increases by +2.
_Holy Touch (Su):_ The _Ahma'_'s melee damage (armed or unarmed) increases by +1d6 against evil creatures and by +1d8 against evil outsiders and undead.
At will, as a spell-like ability, the _Ahma_ can use _guidance, resistance, virtue_ and _bless_. Three times per day, he can use a _holy aura_. Once per day each, he may use _aid, cure serious wounds, dispel evil, hallow, holy smite, holy word, neutralize poison, summon monster IX_ (celestials only) and _true resurrection_. Caster level is equal to the _Ahma_'s Hit Dice. Save DC is 28+ spell level.
The _Ahma_ gains an additional daily use of the smite evil special ability.
The _Ahma_ may use _daylight_ (as the spell) at will as a supernatural ability.
All of the _Ahma_'s attacks are considered epic and good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Special Qualities:* The _Ahma_ gains the following special qualities.

Damage Reduction 10/epic and evil
Spell Resistance 35
Fast healing 10
Immunity to ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, disease, electricity, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, petrification, polymorph and poison
Fire resistance 10
_Protective Aura (Su):_ This acts as a double strength _magic circle against evil_ and a _minor globe of invulnerability_ with a radius of 20ft. and a caster level equal to the _Ahma'_s hit dice.
_Keen Vision (Ex):_ The _Ahma_ gains low-light vision and darkvision to 60ft.
_Tongues (Su):_ The _Ahma_ may speak with any creature which possesses a language.
*Abilities:* Modify the base creature as follows: Str +4 Dex +2 Con +6 Int +2 Wis +6 Cha +8
*Challenge Rating:* As base creature +7


----------



## Quartz

Thanks. Looks good but some of his powers don't seem to be that good or useful at his level.

SR35 keeps the non-epic riff-raff out but doesn't do much against spells from CR-equivalent foes. Similarly, Fire Resistance 10 and Fast Healing 10 look a little weak.


----------



## grodog

Quartz said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the latest write-ups of the others.




I'll second that!   Thanks for the details, Sep:  Ortwine has certainly changed a lot over the years.  Did Dan give any thought to the reincarnation sex-change as part of the divine portfolio?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

As always, awesome stuff Sepulchrave.  Someday if you find the time to, I would love to hear some basic DMing advice on 'Re-balancing' PCs (considering the story/each other) at higher levels.  You mentioned you've had to do this a couple of times, and it sure looks like its effective!  High level games tend to get unbalanced quickly and even general advice would help many DM's looking to follow the epic-ness of your campaign 

I know you're super busy though, so no worries if you can't or don't get around to it.  I'm just happy to keep on reading your storyhour and checkin' out this gallery for some cool crunch.  I will third seeing the write-up for the other PC's, I imagine Mostin is suitably more crazy than we've seen him last!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Will respond to other queries as time permits.

Till then, Mostin with epic spells I could find and formatted for comprehensibility. Development costs are hypothetical, as noone really has that much money, but are offset against predicted character wealth. Suites allow various expressions of epic spells, as noted in their description and incur a 'flexibility' surcharge in Spellcraft DC. Nonepic spell selection is the 'full offense' suite.

I've appended the _Ú_, which might be regarded as Nehael's principal concern with Mostin's potential power.


**


*Mostin the Metagnostic (CR 43)*

*Spellwarped Pseudonatural Diviner 20 / Alienist 10 *
Medium Outsider (Augmented Aberration, Native) 

*Hit Dice:* 30d4+330 plus 6 (insane certainty) (456hp)
*Initiative:* +11
*Speed:* 60ft.
*Armor Class:* 70 (+8 armor, +5 Deflection, +11 Dex, +1 insight, +35 natural), touch 27, flatfooted 59
*Base Atk/Grapple:* +15/+48
*Attack:* +50 melee (1d6+18/18-20, MW rapier); or +49 tentacle rake (2d8+18); or +41 ranged touch
*Full Attack: *+50/+45 melee (1d6+18/18-20, MW rapier); or +49 melee, 9 tentacle rakes (2d8+18); or by spell 
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities, spells
*Specal Qualities:* Alien blessing, cannot be flanked, constant insight, damage reduction 15/epic, darkvision 120ft., immunities (acid, electricity), insane certainty, extra summoning, pseudonatural familiar, SR 150, spellwarp, summon alien, timeless body, true seeing 120ft. 
*Saves: *Fort +29 Ref +29 Will +37
*Abilities:* Str 47 Dex 33 Con 32 Int 64* Wis 36 Cha 22

*Skills:* Concentration +45, Craft (alchemy) +61, Craft (engraving) +61, Craft (calligraphy/illumination) +61, Decipher Script +61, Gather Information +40, Knowledge (arcana) +61, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +61, Knowledge (geography) +61, Knowledge (history) +61, Knowledge (nature) +61, Knowledge (nobility) +61, Knowledge (the planes) +61, Intimidate +23, Listen +32, Ride +28, Search +61, Sense Motive +33, Spellcraft +124 (scrolls +128), Spot +69.

*Feats:* Alertness, Brew Potion, Chain Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Empower Spell, Energy Substitution (sonic), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spellcasting, Extend Spell, Improved Metamagic, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Spell Capacity (11th), Improved Spell Capacity (12th), Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Maximize Spell, Multispell, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Penetration, Still Spell.

*Insane Certainty:* Mostin takes a –10 penalty on all Bluff, Diplomacy and Handle Animal checks made when dealing with nonpseudonatural creatures.

*Metagnostic Form (Su):* As a free action, Mostin can change form between a humanoid and a writhing mass of tentacles, or any combination in between. Typically, he appears as a humanoid with vestigial alien features. A _true seeing_ spell reveals Mostin as existing in all forms simultaneously. In his tentacled form, Mostin's may use Improved Grab and Rotting Constriction in addition to his other abilities. In this form, nonpseudonatural enemies suffer a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls to hit Mostin; creatures using _true seeing_ automatically incur the penalty.

Mostin's metagnostic form is not subject to _dispel_ effects, but within an _antimagic field_ Mostin may not change form and retains whichever shape he possessed before entering the field.

*Permanent Spell Effects:* Mostin is permanently under the effects of _arcane sight, darkvision _and _see invisibility_. If dispelled, Mostin may reestablish these effects through the _permanency_ spell without paying the associated xp again. Caster level 31st.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If Mostin hits an opponent of medium-size or smaller with a tentacle, he deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Rotting Constriction (Ex): *Once Mostin has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check he makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, Mostin regains 10 lost hit points.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* As a standard action, Mostin can use _blur, haste_ or _dimension door_. Caster level 31st.

*Spellwarp:* Spells which fail to penetrate his Spell Resistance confer certain advantages to Mostin. Mostin may choose to be affected in any of the following ways:

1. He gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength
2. He gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Dexterity
3. He gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Constitution
4. He gains (5 x spell level) temporary Hit Points
5. He gains a bonus to his speed equal to (5ft. x spell level)
6. He gains an energy resistance (fire or sonic) 10

Absorption effects last for one minute.

*Summon Alien:* Whenever Mostin uses a _summon monster_ spell to summon a fiendish or celestial creature, he instead summons a pseudonatural version of that creature. Once per day, Mostin can cast an extra _summon monster IX_ spell.

*Long Duration Epic Ward:* Mostin is usually under the effect of the _First Rite of Cognition_: He gains a +30 enhancement bonus to Intelligence which supercedes that conferred by his _headband of intellect_. The _First Rite of Cognition_ does not grant additional spell slots.


*Spells*
Mostin casts spells as a 31st-level diviner (4/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/7/3/3/3); Save DC 37+ spell level; Conjuration save 38+ spell level). Mostin casts one extra spell each day of each level from the Divination school. His barred school is Necromancy, He gains a +2 bonus to caster level checks to penetrate SR. Mostin adds +10 to Save DCs as long as the _First Rite of Cognition_ is in effect.

Mostin may also cast three epic spells per day. He gains a +5 bonus to his Spellcraft checks if he casts an epic spell with a Divination base seed, and enjoys a -5DC mitigating factor to the DCs of spells which reflect his specialization as an Alienist. He suffers a –15 penalty to his check when casting any epic spells which include a Necromancy seed. If under the _First Rite of Cognition_ he can reliably cast spells with a Spellcraft DC of 134 or less.

*Spells Prepared:*

*Epic*
(1) _Superb Dispelling_ 
(1) _Mhuerh Resonance_
(1) _Burn the Body, Quicken the Mind_

*Level 12*
(2) _Time stop_ (quickened) 
(1) _Meteor swarm_ (sonic, maximized, empowered) (16d6+192)
(1) _Hindsight_ (quickened)

*Level 11*
(1) _Delayed blast fireball_ (sonic, empowered, quickened) (DC44) (30d6)
(1) _Disintegrate_ (quickened, maximized) (DC43) (240)
(1) _Time stop_ (maximized) (5 rounds)
(1) _Moment of prescience_ (quickened)

*Level 10*
(2) _Polar ray_ (sonic, maximized) (150)
(1) _Delayed blast fireball_ (sonic, empowered, maximized) (DC44) (10d6+120)
(1) _Greater arcane sight_ (quickened) 

*Level 9*
(2) _Disjunction_
(2) _Fire orb_ (sonic, quickened, maximized) (90)
(1) _Imprisonment_ (DC46)
(1) _Prismatic sphere_
(1) _Disintegrate_ (empowered, maximized) (DC 43) (20d6+240)
(1) _Foresight_

*Level 8*
(3) _Delayed blast fireball_ (sonic, empowered) (DC44) (30d6)
(1) _Flesh to stone_ (quickened) (DC43)
(1) _Antimagic field_ (quickened)
(1) _Mind blank_
(1) _Spell turning_ (empowered)
(1) _Moment of prescience_

*Level 7*
(3) _Fire orb_ (sonic, empowered, maximized) (7d6+90)
(2) _Delayed blast fireball_ (sonic) (DC44) (20d6)
(1) _Limited wish_ (DC44)
(1) _Greater scrying_
(1) _Vision_

*Level 6*
(3) _Fireball_ (sonic, maximized, empowered) (DC40) (5d6+60)
(1) _Greater dispel magic_
(1) _Transformation_
(1) _Antimagic field_
(1) _Superior resistance_
(1) _Probe thoughts_

*Level 5*
(3) _Wall of force_
(2) _Baleful polymorph_
(1) _Draconic might_
(1) _Mass fly_
(1) _Greater enlarge person_
(1) _Telepathic bond_

*Level 4*
(5) _True strike_ (quickened)
(3) _Assay spell resistance_
(1) _Improved invisibility_


*Magic Items*

The _web of motes, Mostin's infernal tower, mirror of mental prowess, cloak of epic spell resistance, Mostin's comfortable retreat, portable hole, robe of eyes, headband of intellect +10, belt of many pockets, bracers of armor +8, ring of death warding, ring of protection and resistance +5, stone of sendings, ioun stones (dusty rose prism, incandescent blue sphere, pale green prism, iridescent spindle, orange prism), spell talisman +50_.

_Notes_
Mostin gains the following Ioun stone benefits: +2 Wis; sustained without air; sustained without food or water; +1 to all Attack Rolls, Skill Checks, Saves and Ability Checks; +1 caster level; +1 insight bonus to AC.

Mostin's ability scores each include a +5 inherent bonus


*Epic Spells*

*Burn the Body, Quicken the Mind*
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 123
*Components:* Backlash 40d6
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Development:* 1,107,000gp

[Fortify] (DC23). Factors: increase bonus by +19 (+114 DC); swift, componentless (+32 DC). Mitigating Factors: reduce duration (-4 DC), change from target to personal (-2 DC), 40d6 backlash (-40).

This impulse grants a +20 madness bonus to Intelligence for 1 round.


*Externment*
Abjuration

*Spellcraft DC:* 130
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Target:* One or more extraplanar creatures, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Development:* 1,170,000gp

[Banish] (DC 27). Factors: 1 action (+20 DC); +46HD (+23 DC); +20 to Save DC (+40), gain +20 on caster level check to overcome SR (+40 DC). Mitigating factors: 20d6 backlash (-20 DC).

Targeted extraplanar creatures within 75ft totalling no more than 60 HD must make a Will Save (DC 40+ relevant modifier). Failure indicates that the target(s) are forced back to their home plane. For purposes of overcoming creatures’ Spell Resistance, this epic spell confers a +20 bonus to the caster level check. 


*First Rite of Cognition*
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 129 
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 200 hours
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Development:* 1,161,000gp

[Fortify] (+17). Factors: +29 Int (+58), +900% duration (+36), +20 opposed CL (+40). Mitigating Factors: personal (-2), 10 minute casting (-20).

The _First Rite of Cognition_ grants a +30 enhancement bonus to Intelligence. Attempts to dispel the _First Rite_ treat Mostin as 20 levels higher for purposes of opposed caster level checks. The _First Rite_ is generally invoked once per week.


*Disjunction Ward*
Abjuration

*Spellcraft DC:* 130 
*Components:* V, S, XP
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature or object touched
*Duration:* 24 hours or permanent; see text
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Development:* 1,170,000gp

[Ward] (+14). Factors: nullify disjunction (+16), flexible (+10); Impregnable +80CLC (+160) or Enduring (x5). Mitigating Factors: 10 minute casting (-20), 5000XP.

An object or creature touched is rendered immune to _disjunction_ effects. This spell comes in one of two varieties, chosen at the moment of casting.


_Impregnable Ward_. This version lasts for 24 hours. Mostin is treated as a 111th level caster for purposes of opposed _dispel_ effects.
_Enduring Ward_. This version is permanent.


*Mhuerh Resonance*
Evocation (Sonic)

*Spellcraft DC:* 129
*Components:* V, S, Backlash 40d6
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 300ft.
*Effect or Area:* Ray or 20-ft. radius burst
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None or Reflex half; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Development:* 1,161,000gp

[Energy] (DC19). Factors: 1-action (+20); +40d6 (+80), flexible (+10), increase die (+40). Mitigating Factors: 40d6 backlash (-40)

With a gesture and a word, Mostin evokes the _Mhuerh Resonance_. He may target an individual or an area; in the case of a single target, Mostin must make a ranged touch attack: success indicates the target sustains 50d20 points of sonic damage with no saving throw. If he elects an area, no attack roll is necessary and all creatures are subject to the _Mhuerh Resonance_; in this case a Reflex save (DC47) halves the damage.


*Mostin’s Improved Flexible Pseudonatural Summons*
Conjuration (Summoning)

*Spellcraft DC:* 134
*Components:* V, S, XP
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect:* One or more summoned pseudonatural creatures
*Duration:* 20 rounds (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Development:* 1,206,000gp

[Summon] (+14). Factors: 1 action casting time (+20), increase CR (+98), flexible (+10). Mitigating: Alien specialty (-5), 300XP

_"You possess a potential for horror which disturbs me."_

- Nehael. 

This spell summons a pseudonatural creature with a total CR not higher than 50, or two creatures up to CR 35, or four creatures up to CR25, or as many as six creatures of up to CR 20. Summoned pseudonaturals attack Mostin's opponents to the best of their abilities. He can direct the pseudonaturals not to attack, to attack particular enemies, or to perform other actions.

Various pseudonaturals can be summoned by this spell. 


_Ú:_ Advanced (100HD) spellwarped pseudonatural monster of legend shrieking terrors (CR50). Ús are from the Amplitudes of the Huhngs and exist on the periphery of Ghom's Infinity.
_Vrittis of Ghom:_ Advanced (45HD) spellwarped pseudonatural monster of legend arcane oozes (CR 35) these are the unconscious mental effluvia of Ghom itself.
_Cats:_ Advanced (36HD) elite pseudonatural dire tigers (CR25). Pouncing pseudonaturals.
_Dogs:_ Advanced (14HD) elite pseudonatural runehounds (CR20). Able to follow magically concealed prey.


*Pilgrimage*
Conjuration (Teleportation) 

*Spellcraft DC:* 134
*Components:* XP
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Target:* One living creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous; see text
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Development:* 1,206,000gp

[Transport] (+27), [Ward] (+14). Factors: interplanar transport (+4), emulate _dimensional anchor_ (+21), quickened (+28), componentless (+4), touch to target (+4), +20 Save DC (+40), metatemporal effect (ad hoc +20). Mitigating Factor: 2300XP (-23), Alienist specialty (-5).

A creature affected by this spell is sent to a random Infinity in _Uzzhin_, the Far Realm, and is unable to exit that plane due to a special _dimensional anchor_ effect. The _anchor_'s duration is tied to the temporal trait of the original plane and not the destination plane (where the passage of time is meaningless); the duration is thus experienced as permanent for the targeted creature. Most creatures who enter _Uzzhin_ do not retain their sanity. Elder Horrors and other powerful pseudonaturals are not subject to this spell; _dream travel_ and _gate_ may reverse its effects only if another metatemporal effect successfully _dispels_ the _dimensional anchor_. The Save DC to resist _Pilgrimage_ is 40+ relevant modifiers.


*Quiescence of the Spheres (Suite)*
Abjuration

*Spellcraft DC:* 115
*Components:* V, S, Ritual; see text
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* 2 miles
*Effect:* 2 mile sphere centered on a point in space which inhibits dimensional travel 
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Saving Throw:* No
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Development:* 1,035,000gp

[Energy (Weather) (+25)], [Fortify] (+17), [Ward] (+14). Factors: emulate _dimensional lock_ (+29), +20CL (+40), +20 vs SR (+40), resist _disjunction_ (+16), flexible (+10). Mitigating Factors: 4 secondary casters using epic slots (-76).

Upon invoking the _Quiescence of the Spheres_ the air becomes still and an eery quiet descends upon an area with a radius of two miles. The spell completely blocks extradimensional travel. Forms of movement barred include _astral projection, blink, dimension door, ethereal jaunt, etherealness, gate, maze, plane shift, shadow walk, teleport_, and similar spell-like or psionic abilities. Once the _Quiescence_ is in place, extradimensional travel into or out of the area is not possible. _Disjunction_ is ineffective against the _Quiescence of the Spheres_; for purposes of opposed _dispel_ effects and for creatures attempting to use spell resistance to bypass the locked area, Mostin is treated as a 51st-level caster. 

_Quiescence of the Spheres_ does not interfere with the movement of creatures already in ethereal or astral form when the spell is cast, nor does it block extradimensional perception or attack forms. Also, the spell does not prevent summoned creatures from disappearing at the end of a summoning spell. Flexible provision in the spell allows any combination of ritual casters or XP burn to meet the required mitigation.


*Superb Dispelling (Suite)*
Abjuration

*Spellcraft DC:* 129
*Components:* V,S; see text
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action; see text
*Range:* 300ft.; see text
*Target:* 1 object, creature or spell; see text
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* No
*Spell Resistance:* None
*Development:* 1,161,000gp

[Dispel] (+19), Factors: Flexible Suite (5 additional iterations) (+20), 1 action (+20), additional +70CL (+70).

Principal abjuration suite. The base spell targets either a single creature, object or spell with a dispel check of 1d20+80 against a DC of 11+ the target's caster level. Exact spell parameters may be further varied at the moment of casting to yield a variety of different effects:


_Area Dispel:_ All creatures, objects and spells within a 20-ft. radius burst are subject to the spell. Mostin sustains 10d6 backlash damage.
_Focused and Agonizing Rite:_ The casting time of the spell is increased to 10 minutes and requires a cold iron material component worth 25,000gp. At the conclusion of the spell, Mostin sustains 60d6 points of backlash damage and pays 1600XP. The dispel check is made at 1d20+200.
_Swift Dispelling:_ The spell is cast as a componentless, quickened spell. Mostin sustains 12d6 backlash damage.
_Swift Barrage:_ This combines the _area_ and _swift_ options, above. Mostin sustains 22d6 backlash damage.
_Tactical Suppression:_ The dispel check is reduced to 1d20+40 but the range is increased to 1200ft and the area is increased to include all creatures, objects and spells within a 200-ft radius burst. Mostin sustains 12d6 backlash damage.


*Weird Sound*
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Death, Sonic, Mind-Affecting]

*Spellcraft DC:* 132
*Components:* V, S, 10,000XP, 40d6 backlash
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect:* One living creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Development:* 1,188,000gp

[Compel] (DC19), [Ward] (DC14). Factors: 1 action casting time (+20), penetrate _mind blank_ (+14), overcome DvR1 immunity to mind-affecting effects (+50), emulate _power word kill_ (+31), increase cap by +400hp (ad hoc +124). Mitigating Factors: Burn 10,000XP (-100), 40d6 backlash (-40)

A single living creature with 1 or fewer divine ranks and 500 hit points or less dies when targeted with the _Weird Sound_. _Mind blank_ is ineffective against this spell. Target creatures receive no saving throw but spell resistance applies.



**


*Ú, Untamed by Ghom*
Huge Outsider (Augmented Aberration; Extraplanar)

*HD:* 100d8+3100 (3900hp)
*Init:* +26
*Spd:* Fly 110ft. (good)
*AC:* 82 (-4 size, +4 deflection, +16 Dex, +1 Dodge, +55 natural), touch 27, flatfooted 61
*Base Atk/Grp:* +76/+129
*Atk:* +118 melee, tentacle rake (2d8+30/15-20x3)
*Full Atk:* +118 melee, 36 tentacle rakes (2d8+30/15-20x3) 
*Space/Reach: *15ft./20ft.
*Special Attacks:* Augmented critical, improved grab, kiss, poison, pounce, rotting constriction, shriek, spell-like abilities
*Specal Qualities:* Constant insight, damage reduction 30/epic, darkvision 120ft., enhanced attributes, immunities (acid, electricity), regrow limbs, SR 500, spellwarp 
*Saves:* Fort +73 Ref +59 Will +75
*Abilities:* Str 70 Dex 42 Con 73 Int 14 Wis 26 Cha 10

*Feats:* Ability Focus (Shriek), Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Extended Reach, Fling Enemy, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Critical, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Supernatural Transformation (haste), Supernatural Transformation (dimension door), Supernatural Transformation (shield), Thunderclap, Weapon Focus (tentacle)
*Epic Feats:* Great Constitution (x12), Devastating Critical, Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes, Epic Will, Overwhelming Critical, Superior Initiative

*DevCrit:* Creatures struck by a critical hit from an Ú's attacks must make a saving throw (Fort DC94) or die
*Dimension Door (Su):* An Ú can use this ability as a standard action as a 100th-level caster.
*Fling Enemy:* An Ú can make an improved grab attempt with an attack penalty of –20. On its next turn, as a standard action, an Ú can hurl a grappled opponent with a range increment of 120ft. Creatures hurled vertically take normal falling damage; creatures hurled horizontally sustain half the damage of a vertical fall of the same distance. If an Ú chooses to hurl an opponent at another creature, it may do so with a –4 penelty on its attack roll; if successful, both the hurled creature and the target sustain damage.
*Haste (Su):* An Ú is permanently under this effect. Its stats reflect this.
*Hideous Form (Ex):* Nonpseudonatural enemies suffer a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls to hit an Ú.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* If an Ú hits an opponent of size large or smaller with a tentacle, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once an Ú has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, the Ú regains 10 lost hit points.
*Poison (Ex):* Fort DC95. Injury. Primary 1d6; secondary paralysis.
*Poison (Ex):* Fort DC95. Injury. Unable to heal until _healed_
*Pounce:* An Ú can move or charge up to its speed and make a full attack with all of its tentacles
*Kiss (Su):* Fort DC99. Turned into 3HD pseudonatural vargouille. Transmutation effect. Ú may make up to 10 touch attacks which deliver kisses in lieu of its normal attack routine.
*Shriek (Su):* Fort DC108 or paralyzed for 2d4 rounds (mind affecting, fear)
*Thunderclap:* As a full-round action, an Ú can clap its flailing limbs together to create a 500-ft cone of sound. Creatures within this are must make a Fortitude save (DC95) or deafened for 2d4 rounds. Those who fail by 5 or more are also knocked down.


----------



## Erevanden

I am impressed yet again...this is what EPIC D&D is all about.

Sorry for my earlier "hurry-up's" Sepulchrave, I'll never again loose faith in you posting something TRULY beyond my wildest expectations. 

As the youngsters these days use say - "So much win"


----------



## Asha'man

At some point down the line, could we see the new Shomei? She's probably my favorite NPC.


----------



## Knightfall

Re: Eadric

I'm going to steal- *cough* borrow that template.

Re: Mostin

Whoa... o_0


----------



## grodog

Knightfall said:


> Re: Mostin
> 
> Whoa... o_0




I'll second that!


----------



## Justin

Sepulchrave,

I have a question about Mostin's *Quiescence of the Spheres*. It states that "[f]orms of movement barred include ... psionic abilities." Was the psionic part added just for completeness or do you actually have psionics in the campaign? I don't ever recall a reference to psionics, but considering this story is longer than _A Song of Ice and Fire_, I could have missed it. 

Keep the great stuff coming!

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Asha'man

I suppose you never know what could come slithering out of _Uzzhin._ Either that, or things like a couatl's Psionic SLAs need to be warded off separately from normal SLAs.


----------



## Erevanden

Sepulchrave,

While digging through the thread this morning (to satisfy my senses with all the stuff you made so far ), I stumbled upon something I'd like you to comment (hopefully without ruining any schedule you established for your next posts, if any ):

1) Sovereign manifestations of Oronthon - Mistresses of the Veils
These entities seem to be contradictions to one another, is that at least remotely true (are there as many Mistresses as there are Sovereign Manifestations, do they share conflicting thematics), do the Mistresses have been given names (by the cult of Cheshne, as with other beings/phenomena like Shvar Choryati) ??

2) Great Primordial Fears (Ambabhitis), Primordial Fears (Bhitis) - there seems to be a countless number of these entities 







> There are many Bhitis (there are many fears), arranged in many families.



, how many did you create and use during the campaign, is there any hierarchy/graph associated with them, will any other appear in the SH (we have Visuit and Kalaanala so far) ??

3) Ok, this I noticed only some minutes ago, and it scared the bejesus out of me



> [Image] Graz’zt + [Image] a black tower + [Image] a satyr (or was it Titivilus?) + [Fear]
> Nothingness + [Image] peasant girl + [Image] a huge bird + [Incomprehensible] void + [Image] Steeple + [Image] dragon + [Image] a dreamscape: the Claviger; Jovol; Soneillon. [Image] the forest perishing +
> [Smell] acid + [Image] Lukarn + [Image] a million tiny stars + [Image] the Horror + [Fear] the Horror + [Terror] the Horror + [Image] a hundred souls, confined, deranged, screaming and gibbering + *[Image] Vhorzhe + [Voice] saizha, Mostin?*
> Mostin quailed, and fled back to the bounded cosmos.




This came from one of your posts back in 2003



> "Certainly. That is why I called you. Some topics must presently remain taboo, however. With which did you apprentice when you were Outside?"
> 
> Soneillon laughed. "You would not believe me if I told you."
> 
> "An entity of some reputation, I assume?"
> 
> "Something hidden, Mostin."
> 
> "Then this I must know," Mostin said wrily.
> 
> "Vhorzhe," Soneillon whispered. "My sponsor is Vhorzhe, Mostin."
> 
> The Alienist gaped at her.
> 
> "I told you that you wouldn't believe me."
> 
> "No," Mostin said grimly; the solutions to a number of nagging equations had already presented themselves in his mind. "I believe you well enough. You found a Pseudodaemonic Infinity."
> 
> "You should be more careful when targeting your banishments, Mostin. I didn't even have to look."
> 
> "The spell is named Pilgrimage," Mostin said bitterly. "An apt descriptor in your case, or so it would appear. Trust me Soneillon, were necromancy within my purview, I'd have happily obliterated you instead."
> 
> She smiled coyly. "Mostin, sometimes you speak such charming words."
> 
> "Nor did I name any particular pseudolocus for the spell. I find the prospect of coincidence improbable."
> 
> *"To discover that one has been manipulated by an unknown agent is never a happy moment," Soneillon's eyes narrowed.*




And this was from 13 december 2009

Is this what I think it is - you've planted seeds for this particular scene (or should I say "revelation") *six* years before it happened in the game proper !!??

Please make a response (any will do )

Thank you !!


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Justin said:
			
		

> Was the psionic part added just for completeness or do you actually have psionics in the campaign?




Looks like a cut'n'paste from _dimensional lock_. But psionics are not precluded from the campaign re. certain Urgic traditions.



			
				Erevanden said:
			
		

> Sovereign manifestations of Oronthon - Mistresses of the Veils. These entities seem to be contradictions to one another, is that at least remotely true




Only insofar as they are both sets of Intermediate powers. There is no correspondence as regards concerns. They might be considered approximately equal in their weight of 'total cosmic gravitas,' assuming the equation:

7 x DvR15s = 11 x DvR13s

Holds true.

That said, assuming that Cheshne (in her dormant state) and Oronthon's Radiant Form possess 26 and 30 DvRs respectively, it is reasonable to suppose that each is capable of effluxing or emanating up to 80 Intermediate powers if the avatar ratios in _Deities and Demigods_ are extended from DvR 21 - 25 and then from DvR 26 - 30: each additional 5 DvR 'block' represents a new "level of significance" (for want of a better term), and a doubling of the number of potential avatars.



> do the Mistresses have... given names




No. Nor are they worshipped - in that regard I guess they resemble the Sovereignties. They speak only to the Mouthpiece (Anumid).



> Great Primordial Fears (Ambabhitis), Primordial Fears (Bhitis) - there seems to be a countless number of these entities




Yes. There are lots. The _Ambabhitis_ are 'familial' effluxions of (an unknown number of) Apparitions, which are themselves either:

a) Unrealized Aeons, which exist only as potentiality in the Mind of Oronthon or;

b) An awakened Cheshne's avatars;

c) Demogorgon's avatars

Depending on one's perspective. 

The lesser _bhitis_ (like Visuit) are not linked to any particular scheme of emanation/effluxion.



> Is this what I think it is - you've planted seeds for this particular scene (or should I say "revelation") six years before it happened in the game proper !!??




More like 3-4. The SH is a long way behind. But Vhorzhe was always in the back of my mind (and Mostin's) as a potential antagonist.


----------



## Erevanden

[BIG GASP]  [BIG GASP]

First, let me sincerely thank you for such a quick answer, I appreciate it very much, especially knowing how valuable your time is !! 

Second, whoahhh, three years, seems I'm still at padawan level here 

Third, gonna pester you about the spoilers a little bit more  - since the Talions appeared on more than one occasion in the SH, I'll repeat my query from last year (or maybe earlier, whatever ), I still remember yours "lawful equivalent to half-celestial template on steroids" 

And, btw, I really appreciate your answer Sep, you are something of an ideal a DM of my views should pursue to attain the next level of mastery


----------



## tleilaxu

i calculate mostin to have 4 epic spells not three.

epic spells are determined by knowledge(arcana) / 10 (rounded down) 
mostin's knowledge(arcana) is +61 (6 epic spells)
however, mostin is under a +30 intelligence boost from first rite of cognition, which does not provide additional spell slots (giving him 64 int instead of 34)
therefore, without this boost mostin's knowledge arcana is only +46 (-15 ranks of skills from a loss of 30 intelligence point, every two of which provided a +1).
46/10 (rounded down) is 4, not 3. 

shouldn't mostin have a fourth epic spell?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

I think it's 33 (ranks) +27 (Int bonus) +1 (Ioun stone) = +61.

Ranks are what's important. 4th epic spell slot always comes at 37th level, assuming Knowledge (arcana) is maxed out.


----------



## tleilaxu

Sepulchrave II said:


> I think it's 33 (ranks) +27 (Int bonus) +1 (Ioun stone) = +61.
> 
> Ranks are what's important. 4th epic spell slot always comes at 37th level, assuming Knowledge (arcana) is maxed out.




oh i see. ranks only, so it's solely dependent on level. no cheats available!


----------



## SolitonMan

Sepulchrave II said:


> *Tidied Ortwine in Deity Format*
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *Fractured Divinity (Unique SDA):*
> Ortwine gains the benefit of a different salient divine ability depending on her particular location.
> 
> 
> _Faerie Queene:_ When in Afqithan and Faerie, Ortwine gains the Alter Reality SDA. She pays 5000XP for each use of Alter Reality, drawn against her reservoir.
> 
> 
> <snip>




Hi Sep, I saw this as I was backtracking through this thread and wishing I could play in a game with this much fun!    But I was curious about this XP cost for Alter Reality.  I see no mention of such costs in the description of the SDA in the Deities & Demigods book (3.0) nor the online SRD (3.5).  I was wondering, did you add this cost as a throttle on the use of the power?

Reading your story hour has piqued my interest in the divinity rules in D&D 3.5, and so I've been perusing them on and off for the last few months.  From a power perspective (instead of a story/role-playing perspective) I can't see any reason for every deity to NOT take alter reality if they meet the prerequisites.  Just the ability to mimic any 9th level or lower spell with no XP or material component is too awesome.    The other options are equally cool, so it seems like it'd be a "must have" for every deity, kind of along the lines of 3.0 haste for arcane casters.

I apologize if this has been covered before, I didn't see any mention of it although I wasn't digging too deep into all the text in the thread, mostly just perusing the stat blocks and immediate comments around them.  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Asha'man

I'm not Sep, but the way I see it, your error is that Salient Divine Abilities aren't analogous to feats. The deity doesn't get to pick what it gets, it just gets appropriate ones as determined by the DM (If the deity were a PC, there should probably be some player input, but they should never just get to pick from the list.) It's like saying that every NPC should choose to be a dragon, since dragon HD give the most bang for the buck.


----------



## SolitonMan

Asha'man said:


> I'm not Sep, but the way I see it, your error is that Salient Divine Abilities aren't analogous to feats. The deity doesn't get to pick what it gets, it just gets appropriate ones as determined by the DM (If the deity were a PC, there should probably be some player input, but they should never just get to pick from the list.) It's like saying that every NPC should choose to be a dragon, since dragon HD give the most bang for the buck.




Hmm, if that's what you're getting from it maybe I should modify my post.  My question was about the 5000 XP/use cost of Alter Reality in Ortwine's description.  The comments about how awesome it is and why every deity wouldn't have it were more of an observation on its utility and not a theory on design for a deity.  HOW the deity gets it isn't really of interest to me in particular, because it's obviously going to be something that is campaign specific.  

Nope, just wondering about the 5000 XP/use thing.


----------



## Salthorae

I am also not Sep, but we had to do something similar to Alter Reality in a game I played to limit it's uber utility, especially the permancy effect portion. I would say that it is probably a house rule. 

As for how dieties get their SDA's... I definitely think that DM's should dictate, but with player input for a PC diety... get's pretty crazy otherwise.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

*Shomei the Infernal*

_Who knows what pacts she entered into, and with whom or what? Does it matter? The Nameless Fiend chose her, favoring her above those others whom he had deemed Exempt. The _Sela_ took counsel with her, as did I, even as she rejected _Saizhan_. Her fate lies apart from all others, forged on the anvil of her own Will, fired by charcoal cut from a scion of the Tree. She wrought her own destiny, and is utterly her own Self; as such she inherits the legacy of the Adversary more truly than any mere devil._ 

- The _Ahma_


_Smarter than Mostin._

- Nwm



Shomei's stats use a hypothetical Arch-Infernal array reverse engineered from the stats in the _Fiendish Codex II_: numbers are adjusted for inherent bonuses, native adjustments from her original (mortal) stat-block, class levels and gear effects. Subsequently, they are rather robust. I've afforded her a +8 ECL adjustment.

Her gear value is in the 15Mgp range, but this does not include epic spell development costs or the value of the _Trammel of Hell_, which push things rather higher. Her XP cushion is equivalent to that of an Infernal or Abyssal planar lord (15,000/week); she is not averse to tapping it for epic conjurations, or for _wishes_ which duplicate spells from barred schools.

Shomei is routinely under the effects of a _mind blank_ and three epic buffs which inflate her armor class, spell resistance, and Will saving throws: as the Infernalist is herself potentially a target of conjurations, and as Shomei is cautious by nature, the latter two are maintained to provide as much immunity to such effects as possible. Epic spells which target her with the [Summon] seed or emulate _planar binding_ effects must first penetrate these defenses. Typical spells prepared are given below; when Shomei dedicates her armamentarium specifically to _planar binding_ effects, a footnote is appended.

The attack combination of _transfix_ plus quickened _cloudkill_ is used to dispatch hapless mortals in intimidating fashion; _flensing_ and _wrathful castigation_ provide unpleasant and lingering deaths for those who cross Shomei or for disciplining recalcitrant devils. _Coerce Godling_ is the epic spell which Shomei used (unsuccessfully) against Qematiel, but which impressed the wyrm nonetheless.

At some point I might get it together to add the notes regarding her diabolic cohorts and the library itself. I'll add it to the list. Note that I don't generally worry about low level spells, and epic characters can cast pretty much whatever they like.


*Shomei the Infernal*
*Conjurer 34* (Focused Specialist) (CR 42)
*Medium Outsider* (Augmented, [Evil, Lawful, Exempt], Native)
*HD:* 34d4+384 (493hp)
*Init: *+11
*Spd: *40ft.
*AC:* 89 (+40 _Epic Mage Armor_, +10 deflection, +11 Dex, +13 natural, +5 profane)
*Base Atk/Grap:* +27/+37
*Atk:* +42 melee (1d6+15, _Hazel rod_) or +38 ranged touch
*Space/Reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*SA:* Spell-like abilites, spells
*SQ:* Concession to the prior infinity, darkvision 60ft., doubly exempt, DR 10/epic and silver, Hazel's benedicite, infernal bibliograph, infernal cohorts, _greater plane shift_, _greater teleport_, immune (fire, poison), resistances (acid 10, cold 10), SR 104*, telepathy 100ft.
*SV:* Fort +38 Ref +39 Will +105*
*Abilities:* Str 30 Dex 32 Con 34 Int 62 Wis 41 Cha 36
*Skills: *Bluff +31, Concentration +79, Craft (engraving) +63, Craft (jeweler) +63, Craft (woodworking) +63, Decipher Script +63, Diplomacy +37, Gather Information +33, Intimidate +33, Knowledge (arcana) +93, Knowledge (architecture) +63, Knowledge (geography) +63, Knowledge (history) +63, Knowledge (local) +63, Knowledge (nature) +63, Knowledge (nobility) +63, Knowledge (the Planes) +63, Knowledge (religion) +63, Intimidate +33, Listen +33, Profession (arboriculture) +63, Profession (law) +63, Ride +29, Sense Motive +33, Spellcraft +110 (scrolls +114), Spot +33. 
*Feats:* Augment Summoning, Craft Wondrous Item, Extend Spell, Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration), Greater Spell Penetration, Heighten Spell, Iron Will, Quicken Spell, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Mastery, Scribe Scroll, Spell Penetration
*Epic Feats:* Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spellcasting, Epic Spell Focus (Conjuration), Epic Spell Penetration, Epic Will, Improved Heighten Spell, Improved Spell Capacity (10th, 11th, 12th, 13th)
*XP Reservoir:* 15,000/week

*Shomei has AC 49, SR 54 and a Will saving throw modifier of +55 when epic protections are not in place.


*Concession to the Prior Infinity (Su):* For as long as she acts in the capacity of the agent of Hazel, Shomei may use any _planar binding, summon monster_, _gate_ spell or any epic conjuration to freely call or summon creatures in areas under the Tree's Interdiction. 

*Diabolic Transformation (Ex):* Shomei is immortal. She is immune to fire and poison, and has acid and cold resistance 10. She can see perfectly in darkness (even magical darkness) and can communicate telepathically with any creatures within 100ft.

*Doubly Exempt (Ex):* Shomei may ignore any alignment-based effects which might adversely affect her due to her subtypes; conversely, she may choose to be affected by any alignment-based effects which would provide her with a benefit. Devils and other lawful evil outsiders automatically recognize Shomei's status and their initial attitude toward her is always friendly; evil feys and suborned devils with the [Green] subtype treat her likewise. Divinations which attempt to discern information pertaining to Shomei's alignment always fail.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* Shomei can use _greater plane shift_ and _greater teleport_ at will as spell-like abilities (Caster Level 34). She may transport only herself and any items she is carrying or wearing. Interplanar travel may be limited by prevailing cosmological trends.

*Hazel's Benedicite (Su):* Due to Hazel's blessing, Shomei may craft any rod, staff or wand (including epic rods and staves) as though she possessed the appropriate item creation feats and the Efficient Item Creation epic feat, provided that she uses wood from a Hazel aspect as the material for her crafting. Shomei pays the normal xp and gp associated with crafting such items; Hazel may withdraw this boon if Shomei chooses to end their association.

*Infernal Bibliosoph (Ex):* As curator of Hell's library, if Shomei Takes 20 on any Knowledge skill check made within its confines she receives a +30 profane bonus to the check.

*Infernal Cohorts (Ex):* Shomei may attract devils as loyal cohorts whose combined CR does not exceed 30 as though she had the Leadership feat.


*Spellcasting*
Shomei cast spells as a 34th-level focused specialist Conjurer (4/10/10/9/9/9/9/8/8/8/5/4/4/4 spells per day; DC 36+ spell level, Conjurations 40+ Spell level). She gains a further +4 bonus to the CL and Save DC of any spell which provokes a Will saving throw, and a +6 bonus to penetrate any targets' spell resistance. Shomei may prepare an additional 3 Conjuration spells of every level. Her barred schools are Evocation, Necromancy and Illusion. Shomei has access to any nonepic spell on the sorcerer/wizard spell list.

Shomei may also cast 3 epic spells per day. She gains a +5 bonus to Spellcraft checks when casting spells with a Conjuration base seed, and suffers a –15 penaly to all Spellcraft checks when casting spells which incorporate a Necromancy, Evocation or Illusion seed. She enjoys a –5 mitigating factor when developing spells which reflect her Infernal specialty.

*Spell Mastery*
Shomei may prepare any of the following spells without consulting a spellbook: _lesser planar binding, planar binding, greater planar binding, gate, magic circle against evil, dimensional anchor, summon monster VII, mage's disjunction, greater dispel magic, assay spell resistance, foresight, antimagic field, contact other plane, trap the soul, mind blank, moment of prescience, dominate monster, mass suggestion, binding, shapechange, greater dragon ally, orb of acid, limited wish, wish, time stop, imprisonment_

*Spells Prepared*
13th – _Disjunction_ (quickened), _dominate monster_ (quickened) (DC49), _gate_ (quickened), _imprisonment_ (heightened) (DC53), _shapechange_ (quickened), _time stop_ (quickened), _trap the soul _(heightened) (DC59)

12th – _Final rebuke_ (heightened) (DC52), _flensing_ (heightened) (DC48), _incendiary cloud_ (quickened) (DC48), _polymorph any object_ (heightened) (DC48), _trap the soul_ (quickened) (DC54), _sphere of ultimate destruction_ (heightened) (DC 52), _wrathful castigation_ (quickened) (DC48)

11th – _Acid storm_ (heightened) (DC51), _antimagic ray_ (quickened) (DC47), _final rebuke_ (quickened) (DC47), _instant summons_ (quickened), _mass make manifest _(heightened) (DC51), _teleport object_ (heightened) (DC51), _transfix_ (quickened) (DC47), 

10th – _Cloudkill_ (quickened, heightened) (DC46), _dominate monster_ (extended) (DC49), _gate_ (extended), _greater dispel magic_ (quickened), _mass suggestion_ (extended) (DC46), _planar perinarch_ (extended), _summon monster IX _(extended), _wall of iron_ (quickened)

9th – _Disjunction, dominate person_ (quickened) (DC45), _gate_ (x3), _shapechange, superior planar binding_ (x2), _prismatic sphere, transfix_ (heightened) (DC49), _wish _

8th – _Binding_ (DC var.), _dimensional lock, discern location, greater dragon ally, greater planar binding_ (x2), _mind blank, moment of prescience, polymorph any object_ (DC44), _protection from spells, temporal stasis_ (DC44)

7th -  _Banishment_ (x2) (DC 47), _choking cobwebs_ (DC47), _energy immunity, final rebuke_ (DC47), _greater arcane sight, limited wish, magnificent mansion, teleport object_ (DC43), _transfix_ (DC47), _vision_

6th – _Acid fog, endless slumber_ (DC46), _flesh to stone_ (DC42), _geas_ (DC46), _greater anticipate teleportation, planar binding_ (x2), _seal portal, smoky confinement_ (DC42), _steal summoning, subvert planar essence_ (DC42), _true seeing_

5th – _Baleful polymorph_ (DC41), _break enchantment, fabricate, hidden lodge, lesser planar binding_ (x3), _major creation, mind fog_ (DC45), _overland flight, private sanctum, zone of respite_

4th – _Assay spell resistance _(x2), _attune form, dimensional anchor_ (x3), _know vulnerabilities, orb of fire_ (x3), _polymorph, ray deflection_

3rd – _Analyze portal, devil blight_ (DC39), _fly, haste, magic circle_ (x3), _phantom steed, servant horde, spell vulnerability_ (DC39), _stinking cloud_ (DC43), _tongues_


*Magic Items:* _Headband of Intellect +10, Ring of Protection and Resistance +10, Arcane Bracelet, The Hazel Rod, Crystal Ball of Demands, Robe of Meteors, Trammel of Hell_

_Soul Trapping Gems:_ Shomei possesses 10 black sapphires, each of 50,000gp value.

*Arcane Bracelet*
Whilst worn, this silver bracelet grants a +30 competence bonus to all Knowledge (arcana), Concentration and Spellcraft skill checks. Every day, the bracelet’s owner can recall up to 20 levels of spells that she has already cast during that day. Spells raised beyond 9th level by metamagic feats may be recalled, but Epic spells may not. If the spell recalled normally requires an expensive material component and/or an XP cost, the caster must meet these requirements as usual. Caster Level 40. 400Kgp.

*Crystal Ball of Demands* 
This _crystal ball with telepathy and true seeing_ allows its user to use the _demand_ spell at will (Heightened to 16th level, DC 34). 
Caster Level 40. 1.0Mgp.

*Hazel Rod* 
This rod strikes as a _+5 axiomatic unholy light mace_ and provides a +4 bonus to the Caster Level and Save DC of any spell or spell-like ability used by its wielder which provokes a Will saving throw. As a standard action, the owner of the _Hazel Rod_ may use _dominate monster_ at will; the wielder uses his or her own caster level, ability score modifier and any relevant feats to determine the parameters of the effect, modified by the bonus provided by the rod itself. In Shomei's case, Caster Level is 38 and the Save DC is 49.

When used in conjunction with any _planar binding_ spell to bind lawful evil outsiders, the _Hazel Rod_ increases the number of Hit Dice possessed by eligible targets by +8; for example, the rod's wielder could bind a devil of up to 26HD with a _greater planar binding_ spell. The rod confers a +6 circumstance bonus to any opposed Charisma checks involved in the binding process.
Caster Level 34. 5.4Mgp.

*Robe of Meteors* [Major Artifact]
This purplish-black robe displays a field of shooting stars which seem to constantly fall, blaze briefly into incandescence, and then vanish. It provides a +5 profane bonus to Armor Class and saving throws, immunity to bludgeoning and fire attacks, and grants a number of other abiities to its wearer in addition:

As a full-round action, the wearer can concentrate to increase the density of the meteor field within the robe. On the next round, and for as long as the wearer concentrates upon this effect, he or she benefits from an intensified _spell turning_ effect, and is able to turn up to 20 levels of spells per round. There is no limit to the number of times per day this ability may be used.
As a standard action, the wearer may grasp a falling star and hurl it as a _meteor swarm_ (intensified, heightened to 20th-level, DC40). This ability is usable 3 times per day.
As a swift action, once per day, the wearer may make a _meteoric leap_, transforming himself or herself into a line up to 1200 feet long and moving instantaneously across the battlefield. The wearer can reappear in any space adjacent to the last space ended by the line with any gear worn or carried. The _meteoric leap_ does 96 points of bludgeoning damage and 192 points of fire damage to all creatures along the line with no saving throw. Upon reaching the destination square, an intensified _meteor swarm_ (heightened to 20th-level) explodes in a 40-ft. radius burst centered on the cloak's wearer. A Reflex saving throw (DC40) halves the damage.
Caster Level 40. 4.8Mgp

*Trammel of Hell* [Paradigmatic Artifact]
Crafted by the Adversary for the purpose of restraining the wyrm Qematiel, these shackles are constructed of Hellforged adamant and resize themselves to fit any creature of size diminutive to colossal, with any number of manacles becoming available for binding creatures with multiple limbs. The _Trammel of Hell_ requires an Escape Artist check or Break DC of 100 to escape. Creatures bound with the trammel are subject to a _dimensional anchor_ effect (Caster Level 75).


*Conjuration Limit*
If Shomei dedicates all eligible spell slots (excluding epic slots) to various _planar bindings_ she can call well over 2000HD of outsiders before needing to prepare spells again: this is a 36-hour uninterrupted process, which Shomei's high Concentration skill can reasonably allow her to endure. 

This 'Goetic Nova' can furnish Shomei with any number and combination of diabolic servants, typical formulations being detailed below. Although Shomei could technically summon a large number of middle-ranking Infernal magnates in this period – as many as fifty Dukes of Hell – negotiations  would be excruciating, payment costly, and risks unnecessarily high. Coordinating such a large number of bickering diabolic aristocrats would also likely be tedious. Drawing on pre-existing structures which include less potent devils conveys certain obvious benefits. 

Each of the four groups represent a possibility offered by a period of such continuous conjuration; the last - Auxilliary Units – together comprise a single group. In toto, the combined groups might represent a week's worth of dedicated _planar bindings_, and approximate to a heavily reinforced diabolic battalion. A whole _month's_ worth of conjurations – a typical compact's length, and at the end of which all compactees could be simultaneously deployed – is equivalent to an entire Infernal legion: around 35,000HD of devils.

*Knights of the Order of the Fly* 
(Elite company, plus steeds, hounds and sentries).

_(1) Knight Commander_ Naberius, Marquis of Hell (28HD), mounted on an 18HD cauchemar.
_(1) Aide de Camp:_ Arolen, an Infernal Baron (24HD)
_(4) Captains of the Order of the Fly:_ Narzugon Paladin of Tyranny 13, mounted on 15HD cauchemars.
_(20) Esteemed Knights:_ Narzugon Fighter 8, mounted on 10HD nightmares 
_(80) Devilish Armigers:_ Narzugons, mounted on nightmares
_(20) Pickets:_ Erinyes 
_(12) Messengers:_ Spined Devils
_(12) Sentinels:_ Hellcats
_(40) Hounds:_ Hellhounds
_(10) Imps_ For sundry tasks

*Diabolic Shock Troops* 
(Heavy company plus support)

_(1) Captain:_ Rigios the Terrible. Pit Fiend Blackguard 12
_(1) Champion:_ Romerac the Violent Thunder. Horned Devil Fighter 15
_(6) Lieutenants:_ Pit Fiends
_(40) Heavy Fliers:_ Malebranche
_(20) Serjeants:_ Bearded Devil Fighter 4
_(180) Infantry:_ Bearded Devils
_(10) Messengers:_ Spined Devils

*Battalion of the Damned* 
(4 companies)

_(1) Marshal:_ Bialot, Knight of Absorption. Narzugon Sorcerer 18 mounted on 21HD fiendish griffon.
_(1) Adjutant:_ Goleg. Erinyes Blackguard 12.
_(4) Captains:_ Legion Devil Fighter 15
_(12) Lieutenants:_ Legion Devil Fighter 10
_(40) Sergeants:_ Legion Devil Fighter 4
_(500) Infantry:_ Legion Devils

*Auxilliary Units*
*1. Diabolic Inflitration/Strike Team*

_(1) Ringleader:_ Ekalike, an Infernal Viscount (24HD)
_(1) Aide:_ Sarra the Snake, Brachina Assassin 10
_(4) Chief Liquidators:_ Dogai Assassin 10
_(12) Assassins:_ Dogai Assassin 6
*2. Interrogation Unit*

_(1) Proctor:_ Erekia, Grand Inquisitor of Amaimon (30HD)
_(2) Chief Inquisitors:_ _Nilima_ (26HD)
_(4) Inquisitors:_ Excruciarch Rogue 10
*3. Aerial Reconnaisance*

_(3) Lieutenants:_ Erinyes Rogue 8
_(36) Scouts:_ Erinyes
*4. Bodyguards*

_(1) Champion:_ Turitel, the Mountain Cast Down. Malebranche Fighter 16
_(12) Cortege of Turitel:_ Malebranche Fighter 10
_(30) Aristosum:_ 18HD Bearded Devils

**

*Epic Spells*
Epic summonings use Cheiro's quadratic method of calculating CRs for multiple creatures; epic callings use the 'emulate _greater planar binding_' method, which is HD-based. Callings also incorporate the [Summon] and [Compel] seeds and additional factors.


*Adamant Will*
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 111
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 10 mins
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 200 hours

Fortify (+17). Factors: +49 additional bonus (+98), increase duration (+18). Mitigating: extend casting (-20), personal (-2).

Shomei receives a +50 enhancement bonus to Will saving throws for 200 hours.


*Apprehend*
Divination

*Spellcraft DC:* 119
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 hour
*Range:* See text
*Effect:* Magical sensor
*Duration:* 20 minutes (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes; see text

Reveal (+25), Ward (+14). Auditory and visual (+2), interplanar (+8), penetrate DvR1 (+50), penetrate _mind blank_ (+14), +10 Save DC (+20), +10 OCL (+20). Mitigating: extend casting (-24), 3000xp.

Shomei creates a magical sensor which is difficult to detect. She can view a target creature or area at any distance and across planes. In the case of a locale, Shomei needs no familiarity with the area; if a creature is the target, Shomei need merely know its name. The sensor has full visual and audial acuity to 150ft., with the equivalent of a _true seeing_ effect. The remote blocking ability of DvR1 deities and _mind blank_ protections are inadequate to avert the scrying power of _Apprehend_; divinities of higher rank are not subject to scrutiny from the sensor. Epic spells designed to protect against observation which include the [Delude], [Ward] or [Conceal] seeds are entitled to an opposed Caster Level check.

If the spell fails to penetrate a target's SR, the target may not be viewed; Shomei is treated as a 48th-level caster for purposes of _Apprehend_. Regardless of whether SR is overcome, the target is entitled to a Will saving throw (DC60). Failure indicates that the creature is aware of the scrying attempt, and in the case of a successful Caster Level check from Shomei, may attempt to _dispel_ the offending sensor.


*Augment Spell Resistance*
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 111
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 10 mins
*Range: *Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 200 hours

Fortify (+17). Factors: +49 additional bonus (+98), increase duration (+18). Mitigating: extend casting (-20), personal (-2).

Shomei receives a +50 enhancement bonus to Spell Resistance for 200 hours.


*Coerce Godling*
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]

*Spellcraft DC:* 120
*Components:* XP
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* 75ft.
*Target:* 1 creature with 1 or fewer divine ranks
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Compel (+19), Ward (+14). Factors: penetrate _mind blank_ (+14), overcome DvR1 immunity (+50), swift, componentless (+32), +10 Save DC (+20), strict (+10). Mitigating: 3900xp

As an impulse, Shomei can _dominate_ entities with 1 or fewer divine ranks for up to 20 hours. _Mind blank_ is ineffective; targets receive a Will saving throw (DC60) to resist.


*Engine of Will*
Transmutation

*Spellcraft DC:* 120
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 20 hours

Fortify (+17). Factors: +49 additional bonus (+98), swift (+28). Mitigating: personal (-2), 1300xp.

As a swift action, Shomei invokes the _Engine of Will_. She receives a +50 enhancement bonus to Intelligence, superseding any existing augmentation. Her Intelligence increases to 102, and all checks and listed Save DCs which are Intelligence-based increase by +20.


*Epic Mage Armor Variant*
Conjuration (Creation) [Force]

*Spellcraft DC:* 118
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 1 week
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

Armor (+14). Factors: +36 bonus (+72), + duration (+12), +10 OCL (+20). 

Grants a +40 armor bonus. Attempts to dispel the _epic mage armor_ treat Shomei as a 44th-level caster.


*Gloom Stalkers*
Conjuration (Calling)

*Spellcraft DC:* 117
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 10 mins
*Range:* 75ft.; see text
*Targets:* Four glooms
*Duration:* Instantaneous and up to 20 hrs; see text
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Compel (+19), Summon (+14). Factors: emulate _greater planar binding_ (+29), +82HD (+55), nonstandard type (+10), strict compulsion (+10). Mitigation: 10 mins casting (-20).

This spell calls four glooms from hiding; the glooms are entitled to a Will saving throw (DC54) to resist the effect. Conjured glooms remain for up to 20 hours, and follow instructions to the letter, typically being dispatched to eliminate a target which Shomei designates. At the conclusion of the spell, they return to the dark places from which they issued.


*Infernal Paragons*
Conjuration (Summoning) [Evil, Lawful]

*Spellcraft DC:* 125
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 75ft.
*Effect:* Two summoned paragon pit fiends
*Duration:* 20 rounds (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

Summon (+14). Factors: 2xCR35 (+96), 1 action (+20). Mitigation: Infernal specialty (-5)

This spell summons two infernal paragons from Nessus; the pit fiends attack Shomei's foes or perform other tasks as directed.

*Paragon Pit Fiend* 
*Size/Type:* Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)
*Hit Dice:* 18d8+288+216 (648 hp)
*Initiative:* +27
*Speed:* 120 ft. (24 squares), fly 180 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 72 (-1 size, +16 Dex, +12 insight, +12 luck, +23 natural), touch 49, flat-footed 56
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +18/+68
Attack: Claw +63 melee (2d8+41)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +63 melee (2d8+41) and 2 wings +61 melee (2d6+30) and bite +61 melee (4d6+30 plus poison plus disease) and tail slap +61 melee (2d8+30)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Constrict 2d8+58, fear aura, improved grab, spell-like abilities, summon devil
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 15/epic and good and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 20, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, regeneration 5, see in darkness, spell resistance 60, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +37, Ref +37, Will +38
*Abilities:* Str 52, Dex 42, Con 42, Int 41, Wis 41, Cha 41
*Skills:* Balance +28, Bluff +46, Climb +52, Concentration +47, Decipher Script +47, Diplomacy +27, Disguise +46 (+48 acting), Gather Information +46, Hide +43, Intimidate +48, Jump +58, Knowledge (arcana) +46, Knowledge (nature) +27, Knowledge (the planes) +46, Knowledge (religion) +46, Listen +46, Move Silently +47, Search +46, Sense Motive +46, Spellcraft +48 (scrolls +50), Spot +47, Survival +25 (+27 on other planes, +27 when tracking), Tumble +48
*Feats: *Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Multiattack, Power Attack, Superior Initiative, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (fireball)
*Challenge Rating:* 35

A paragon pit fiend’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as epic, evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Constrict (Ex):* 2d8+58 points of damage with a successful grapple check.
*Disease (Su):* Bite. DC 48 Fortitude save or be infected with devil chills (incubation period 1d4 days, damage 1d4 Str). The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +13 insight bonus.
*Fear Aura (Su):* 20-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 47 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 33rd). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same pit fiend’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +13 insight bonus.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the fiend must hit with its tail slap attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 48, initial damage 1d6 Con, secondary damage death. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +13 insight bonus.
*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_blasphemy_ (DC 32), _create undead, fireball_ (DC 28), _greater dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _invisibility, magic circle against good, mass hold monster_ (DC 34), _persistent image_ (DC 30), _power word stun, see invisibility, unholy aura_ (DC 33); 1/day—_meteor swarm_ (DC 34). Caster level 33rd. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
*Regeneration (Ex):* Normal damage from epic good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


*Rapid Gloom Irruption*
Conjuration (Summoning)

*Spellcraft DC:* 122
*Components:* 30d6 Backlash
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range: *75ft.
*Effect:* Four summoned glooms
*Duration:* 1 round
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

Summon (+14). Factors: 4xCR25 (+98), nonstandard type (+10), swift, componentless (+32). Mitigation: reduced duration (-2), 30d6 backlash.

As an impulse, four glooms appear instantly within 75ft., flanking and attacking a target which Shomei designates. Each gloom immediately takes a full round's worth of actions before vanishing.


*Supreme Goetia*
Conjuration (Calling) [Evil, Lawful]

*Spellcraft DC:* 125
*Components:* V,S,M,F,XP
*Casting Time:* 1 hour
*Range:* 75ft.; see text
*Target:* One Infernal magnate
*Duration:* Instantaneous; see text
*Saving Throw:* Will negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* No

Compel (+19), Fortify (+17), Reveal (+19), Summon (+14), Ward (+14). Factors: emulate _greater planar binding_ (+29), +30HD (+20), extraplanar [Reveal] (+8), penetrate _mind blank_ (+14), +10 Save DC (+20), +10 opposed CL (+20), flexible (+10). Mitigating: increase casting time (-24), diagram (-10), specialty (-5), 3000xp.

This spell calls one powerful Infernal magnate of Shomei's choosing using a thaumaturgic diagram designed for the purpose. The diagram is fashioned with a _fabricate_ spell, before being fixed with a _magic circle_ and _dimensional anchor_ as normal.

Any Arch-Devil, Prosecutor, Antagonist or other unique named devil up to 48HD is potentially subject to this spell. The called fiend is held in the diagram until it agrees to perform services in return for its freedom. If it  is protected by a _mind blank_, that protection is suspended for the purpose of _Supreme Goetia_; if it is protected by epic spells which incorporate the [Conceal], [Delude] or [Ward] seeds, Shomei is entitled to an opposed caster level check in order to overcome such protection: her effective Caster Level is 48 for this purpose.

The target creature is allowed a Will saving throw (DC64). If the saving throw succeeds, the Infernal magnate resists the spell. If the saving throw fails, it is immediately drawn to the trap (spell resistance does not keep it from being called). It can escape from the trap with a successful Charisma check (DC 56). If it breaks loose, it can flee or attack Shomei. Trapped fiends are held indefinitely; they may only be released upon agreeing to the services demanded. Shomei determines the conditions of the compact.

_Material Component:_ Diagram inlayed with consecrated silver (25,000gp)
_Focus:_ Hazel Rod.


**


*Shomei's Cohorts*
Shomei has three infernal cohorts: Ugales (CR19), Ambolin (CR18) and Barqu (CR16). All are unique devils.


----------



## Justin

Wow, talk about a she-devil!   (Hmm, would that make Koilimilou a sidhe-devil?  What ever happened to her?)

I've been intrigued by Glooms ever since Shomei sent a couple to whack Graz'zt way back. Where do they come from in your campaign? They're just monstrous humanoids in the SRD, so I'm just curious how you've worked them into your cosmologies.

Thanks,
Justin

(Oh, Koi would've been a sidhe-demon. Just doesn't have the same ring to it.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Holy moley! Shomei always was my favorite along with nwm and now she just went to the #1 spot! Amazing! Especially since she also has a Sho and a Mei running around as well somewhere exploring alternative futures for her haha.

Amazing XD.


----------



## Erevanden

Gasp  

...and a bump as well


----------



## Siuis

Eadric, Mostin, Shomei... Mostin... Shomei... Shomei again...

I think I have drool in my keyboard.

*

Sep, I cannot but marvel at how _Elegant_ your spellcasters are.

There is a semblance of actual care for the function and the art of what they do which I have not found _anywhere_ else. Shoring up possible weaknesses, noticinig and correcting inconsistencies, and more to the point, transcending the game engine's limits _from within the engine itself_; I am standing in awe of it all. Like so many others here, there is just nothing I can bother asking about anymore, as you will post something infinitely better than had you taken my request in any case.

Now to go and try to find Ghom referenced somewhere...


----------



## Quartz

Siuis said:


> Now to go and try to find Ghom referenced somewhere...




Ghom is detailed somewhere in this thread, IIRC.


----------



## Erevanden

*Le Bump ??*


----------



## Pelenor

I read the story thread and this one as well.  One of the most inspiring games I've ever read about.


----------



## messy

i can't seem to find the "Lady Despina's Virtue" thread in the story hour section. can someone give me a link to the story hour?

thanks!


----------



## Bloodcookie

messy said:


> i can't seem to find the "Lady Despina's Virtue" thread in the story hour section. can someone give me a link to the story hour?
> 
> thanks!




You can find the entire story to date condensed into a single thread here


----------



## grodog

Oh Horacio....


----------



## Erevanden

Seriously, I see a thin layer of dust here...there seems to be a cobweb as well


----------



## Siuis

Quartz said:
			
		

> Ghom is detailed somewhere in this thread, IIRC.




Aye, I actually remember the snippet "eagle of Ghom" but not the context. That's really what throws me; not what they are but how they fit.


----------



## Erevanden

What we need now is a writeup and backstory of Vhorze, apparently, a_ man who became a pseudodeity_, how more cool can you be  [gleeeee]


----------



## the Jester

Spam reported.


----------



## Asha'man

Hold on, what?


----------



## SolitonMan

I've been reading the epic and divine rules a lot since following this thread, and the one thing I can't seem to get past (in my munchkinizing mind) is the idea that epic spellcasting deities with Alter Reality as a salient divine ability could make their impulses permanent, right?  Not that it would be thematically appropriate for a game, but if you're a deity, with more or less unlimited time, you could cast a buff to get better SR, then make it permanent with Alter Reality.  If you're increasing INT and improving Spellcraft, with sufficient time you could craft ever more powerful epic spell to provide even larger boosts.  Not to mention what you might accomplish with an army of simulcra that could participate in an epic ritual and provide mitigating factors to allow the increase of the power of the base seed and factors of the epic spell.

It makes me think that perhaps epic spell development should have some sort of constraint based on the Spellcraft DC sans mitigating factors, as opposed to just the final Spellcraft DC.


----------



## Moleculo

SolitonMan said:


> I've been reading the epic and divine rules a lot since following this thread, and the one thing I can't seem to get past (in my munchkinizing mind) is the idea that epic spellcasting deities with Alter Reality as a salient divine ability could make their impulses permanent, right?  Not that it would be thematically appropriate for a game, but if you're a deity, with more or less unlimited time, you could cast a buff to get better SR, then make it permanent with Alter Reality.  If you're increasing INT and improving Spellcraft, with sufficient time you could craft ever more powerful epic spell to provide even larger boosts.  Not to mention what you might accomplish with an army of simulcra that could participate in an epic ritual and provide mitigating factors to allow the increase of the power of the base seed and factors of the epic spell.
> 
> It makes me think that perhaps epic spell development should have some sort of constraint based on the Spellcraft DC sans mitigating factors, as opposed to just the final Spellcraft DC.




I believe Sep or Chiero mentioned this earlier in the thread. It's not an infinite loop of boosts, because even ignoring other sources of friction (such as spell development costs) you have to increase your INT 2 points for a 1 point increase in Spellcraft, and at a certain point you experience diminishing returns approaching 0.


----------



## SolitonMan

Moleculo said:


> I believe Sep or Chiero mentioned this earlier in the thread. It's not an infinite loop of boosts, because even ignoring other sources of friction (such as spell development costs) you have to increase your INT 2 points for a 1 point increase in Spellcraft, and at a certain point you experience diminishing returns approaching 0.




Absolutely correct - if your resources for mitigating factors are limited.  But if you have an unlimited supply of spellcasters to participate in a ritual, then theoretically there's no limit to how high you could boost any attribute or the power of an epic spell.  And if you use alter reality to create simulacra - which would take a standard action and cost no XP or gp - and those simulacra are spellcasters, and you have no limit to how many you can create...then there's really no limit to how powerful you could become.  And since development costs for an epic spell are based on the final Spellcraft DC, I suppose with enough supporting casters you could actually craft an epic ritual that costs nothing.

Weird.

I just find it interesting that a god who focused on it could effectively have unlimited power.  Which makes sense for a god, but is hell on bookkeeping


----------



## Moleculo

SolitonMan said:


> And if you use alter reality to create simulacra - which would take a standard action and cost no XP or gp - and those simulacra are spellcasters, and you have no limit to how many you can create...then there's really no limit to how powerful you could become.




Yeah, there's definitely a hole in the Alter Reality SDA. I think Sep's house ruled it to cost XP to prevent abuse. Otherwise, like you said, with the rules as written, it's almost irresponsible to give a god Alter Reality without intending them to have infinite power. Plus if they can create Avatars, I'd guess they'd scale in power even more quickly!


----------



## tleilaxu

how did shomei get her intelligence so high?


----------



## Moleculo

I believe Sep said he rebuilt her using "reverse-engineered Archfiend stats," which lead to her using a quite beefy starting array. Come to think of it, she's probably the smartest devil in all of Hell.


----------



## tleilaxu

no doubt... i'm just curious because i was making an epic transmuter who had gifted himself with the paragon template (which gives +15 to all stats) and he wasn't even close.


shomei has an int of 62, she's 34th level

let's say shomei starts at 1st level with a 20 int (which seems likely). assume she's got the +5 inherent bonus (25). then stat increases at levels 4,8,12,16,20,24,28, and 32. this would give her a 33 int. so where do the other 29 points of int come from?


also, one thing that i garnered from shomei's jovol-forged items is that jovol was 40th level when he made the items, which means teppu would probably be a 40CR critter.


----------



## Moleculo

tleilaxu said:


> let's say shomei starts at 1st level with a 20 int (which seems likely). assume she's got the +5 inherent bonus (25). then stat increases at levels 4,8,12,16,20,24,28, and 32. this would give her a 33 int. so where do the other 29 points of int come from?




It sounded like the archfiend rebuild added a significant racial adjustment to her stats, maybe on the order of +15. Also, she's wearing a headband of intellect +10.

Int 18 + 5 inherent + 10 enhancement +8 class would give her 41 int. Looking at the other archfiends in the Fiendish codex, a +21 racial bonus to a stat wouldn't be entirely out of the question.


----------



## Salthorae

SHOMEI said:
			
		

> Shomei's stats use a hypothetical *Arch-Infernal* array reverse engineered from the stats in the Fiendish Codex II: numbers are adjusted for inherent bonuses, native adjustments from her original (mortal) stat-block, class levels and gear effects. Subsequently, they are rather robust. I've afforded her a +8 ECL adjustment.




So not just an archfiend, but an arch-infernal!  Which would to me explain it... since an Infernal is already a massively powerful Epic Creature, so an Arch-Infernal stat adjustments are probably huge.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Re: Shomei's stats

If you really want to know…

The logic is convoluted, but is consistent with the way certain other transcendences/reincarnations have been statted.

Shomei, Nehael, Soneillon and Teppu etc. all retain prior-iteration ability acore adjustments which are folded into the new form. It somehow seems apt that these survive the transition from one incarnation to the next the most tenaciously: maybe because ability scores capture something essential.

Generally, the more mechanical distance there is between other original character aspects and the new aspects (level, class, 'alignment,' templates etc.), the larger the difference by which an entity's new form (including its psychology) diverges from the old. For example, Mulissu's reincarnated form is closer to that of her prior iteration than that of [Teppu<-Jovol], which in turn demonstrates far less divergence than that exhibited by [Hummaz<-Adversary].

An entity which loses most or _all_ of its mechanical connection with its prior form when it reincarnates might have no recollection – either consciously or in terms of instinctive behaviour – of its previous existence. A _perfect_ transcendence might therefore be one in which the entity is entirely remade. (A new Self. Reset karma to zero.)

Shomei's new form is intrinsically diabolic and is of a native order equivalent to that of an arch-devil as presented in _FC II_; this is the _tabula rasa_ upon which Shomei's persistent will/persona/Self/soul or whatever will impress itself. Shomei's Self is essentially +0 +2 +2 +6 +6 +6: these are the native adjustments to her ability scores in her prior (mortal) existence and will be "superimposed" upon the new form. So what's the new form of this pre-Shomei?

Although I don't use any of the archfiends as written, poaching certain aspects of their characteristics still appeases some kind of internally displaced sense of consistency. Don't ask me why. Anyhow, consider the pre-Shomei in the context of the arrays of the following canonical archfiends. Numbers in parenthesis represent the sum total of all ability score bonuses

38 32 30 28 28 21 Asmodeus (+58)
36 34 28 27 27 27 Glasya (+58)
39 34 28 27 25 13 Baalzebul (+51)
37 35 29 29 22 14 Dispater (+51)
*33 30 27 25 25 25 pre-Shomei (+50)*
31 28 27 27 26 25 Mephistopheles (+50)
37 27 26 26 25 23 Belial/Fierna (+50)
34 33 29 28 25 15 Mammon (+50)
32 29 27 25 24 24 Levistus (+49)

So the _tabula rasa_ upon which Shomei impresses herself looks like this:

Str 25 Dex 25 Con 27 Int 33 Wis 30 Cha 25

Pretty close to the divine array, in fact. Now add Shomei's "Self:" (+0 +2 +2 +6 +6 +6)

Str 25 Dex 27 Con 29 Int 39 Wis 36 Cha 31

Now add blanket +5 inherent bonuses:

Str 30 Dex 32 Con 34 Int 44 Wis 41 Cha 36

Add bonuses from class levels:

Str 30 Dex 32 Con 34 Int 52 Wis 41 Cha 36

Add _Headband +10_:

Str 30 Dex 32 Con 34 Int 62 Wis 41 Cha 36



IIRC.


----------



## Asha'man

Hate to be the pedant, but don't ability arrays for creatures with more than 1 racial HD (like archfiends) include the increases from class levels/hd up to their base racial HD already?


----------



## Soramain

What happened rules-wise with the arcane morphic in the latest update?  

It was amazing, by the way.


----------



## tleilaxu

great update in the story hour thread.

i find myself curious as to hlioth's nature (i've been trying to figure ways to combine wizard and druid types) as well as the new arcane morphic.


----------



## grodog

Sep---

How far behind the current campaign play are you now?  IIRC, you were well-over a year behind before the battle at Fumaril?


----------



## Erevanden

_Le Bumpe_, _El Bumpo_, just Bump ?? 
_
/Shomei's cohorts bump, new Soneillon bump, Hlioth  bump or maybe Rimilin bump (I am really curious about what happened to him) or even Claviger bump (we already have Nehael and some Manifestations)/_


----------



## grodog

Bump!!


----------



## grodog

Adversarial bump.


----------



## grodog

November stats bump!


----------



## Quartz

It would be nice if someone were to make a clone of this thread and strip it down to the pure crunch - much like Cheiromancer does (did?) with the Story Hour thread. Call it 'The Crunch of Wyre' or something.


----------



## jhosmer1

Quartz said:


> It would be nice if someone were to make a clone of this thread and strip it down to the pure crunch - much like Cheiromancer does (did?) with the Story Hour thread. Call it 'The Crunch of Wyre' or something.




Well, a while back I went and pulled all the posts that were made and put it into a pdf file, so I could read it on my ipod.  Not all the formatting went through, but it's all in one place.  It even has some of the charts and images Sep posted.


----------



## Quartz

Wow! That must have taken you quite some time.


----------



## jhosmer1

It did take several hours of tedious cut and pasting.  This was one time I was glad that Sepulchrave posts so rarely.


----------



## Azakiel

Sep, is there any chance of seeing the perfected template?


----------



## Azakiel

One other question, what are the mechanics of Dark Subsumption?


----------



## Asha'man

I'm not Sep, but as I understand it, you sacrifice an outsider with the [Good] subtype as part of casting an epic spell, this gives a mitigating factor. I'm not sure precisely how the size of the mitigating factor is calculated, but it seems to have to do with the HD of the outsider.


----------



## Wumpus

Cheiromancer said:


> It looks like Shvar Choryati (SC) has certain vulnerabilities:
> 
> 
> Evil undead.  Not affected by blasphemy or life-drain.
> Golems.  Not subject to spell-like effects, so immune to _blasphemy_.  Non-living, so not affected by life-drain.
> Epic pseudonatural creatures with 21+ HD.  They'll have a SR of 105, so SC's spell-like abilities won't affect them.
> Epic spells tailored to dismissing chthonic entities.  Which I believe Mostin's cabal has available.  SC might be too big for them to handle, though.
> 
> Creatures that are immune to SC's abilities might be able to hold it back.  Regenerating creatures would be best- a mess of _dominated_ vampires, say. Although I doubt the bad guys would just sit around.
> 
> Also, I don't know how many necromancers are on the side of the good guys, so I don't know if the first is really an option.  Nor do I recall reading about golems being used in combat, so the second is probably out, too.  But it wouldn't surprise me if Mostin had a spell for calling an epic pseudonatural zombie hill giant or something; the third might provide something to hold SC back.  But I think it the fourth is the most realistic possiblity.  The spell devised for clearing out Azzagrat's chthonic entities might be powerful enough to deal with SC.
> 
> I guess we'll see.




It at least casually seems like Mostin's U far realms beastie is a fair bit more powerful than this. Am I misreading or did Mostin simply come up with a better bang for his buck?


----------



## Moleculo

Its a tough call to compare the two. They're pretty close in CR, but CR is relative to parties, not between monsters. U is a better one on one fighter against the type of foes that Mostin regularly encounters. However SC is basically a good/alive creature grinder. 

Also spell-wise, U only lasts 20 rounds (aka 2 minutes), whereas SC is wherever he's been dropped until he's dealt with.


----------



## Quartz

Bump!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=4303]Sepulchrave II[/MENTION]

Just letting you know that this thread has been moved to the D&D Legacy Discussion forum.

[MENTION=275]Eridanis[/MENTION] moved it.


----------



## grodog

*going to bed bump*


----------



## grodog

*post Sep SH bump!*


----------



## grodog

Le bump.


----------



## Knightfall

Copying Sep's post here for completeness. - KF



Sepulchrave II said:


> I will strive to post an update by the Vernal Equinox.
> 
> Mechanical filler follows.
> 
> As neither the Rogue's Gallery in its original format nor the Plots and Places forums have endured, the _Eadric et al_ thread is now buried in the General forum. I feel oddly self-conscious about updating it in such a public arena, like wearing only my underpants in public; subsequent crunch will be in this thread instead.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> **
> 
> 
> The First Effluxion of Kaalaanala, as emanated by the goddess as the Blackthorn-_ludja_ fully awakened. It is probably best understood as Kaalaanala's manifest ire, at that particular moment directed towards the city of Fumaril.
> 
> Elementally speaking, the First Effluxion's composition might be said to be [Void] + Fire + Earth: the "earthy" component connotes a more tangible reifiction than that of Kaaalaanala herself. The _Chthonic_ (in the sub-abyssal sense) strives to become merely _chthonic_ (or _chthonian_) in the mundane or subterranean sense. This point of connection might also be presaged by some of the Cheshnites dealing with earth elementals – notably Dao. The First Effluxion is also an echo of _Gnhii_, a true _bhiti_ which embodies the same principles in a higher octave: as the First Effluxion to Kaalaanala, so _Gnhii_ to the Apparition of Cheshne.
> 
> All of Kaalaanala's "avatars" are abominations in the CR 60 to 65 range; they are also anathema from the Cheshnite viewpoint: they are a far removal from the "Purity of Void," increasingly corrupted with matter and _ens_. The Fires of Death has no rational control over the monsters which she spawns; any act of generation is actually antithetical to her nature. Still, the effluxia remain Kaalaanala, and represent unconscious urges experienced by the goddess herself, directed at substance and materiality. They exist close to the Cheshne/Uedii interface, deemed by Rimilin _perylene_: a term for "green-black" in terms of an artist's palette, but also something cancer-inducing in the chemical sense.
> 
> I had considered making Kaalaanala's effluxia Native Outsiders, indicating that they are in some way _permitted_; in the end, I simply omitted the Extraplanar subtype, which makes their status more ambiguous. Mechanically, the First Effluxion is based on a paragon chthonic phaethon with a few added twists. Instead of the sorcerer spellcasting normally associated with chthonics, the First Effluxion gains a suite of SLAs reflecting its origin and nature, including epic SLAs approximately equivalent to unmitigated DC300 epic spells. HD are reduced to 50, in line with other paragon chthonics and the greatest exalted celestials: some kind of "limit" exists at 50HD, though I'm not quite sure what.
> 
> The First Effluxion's form is magmatic and amorphous, immersed in disintegrative fire. Any shape which it possesses is a temporary phenomenon, as it strives to retain a continuity of being: a notion inimical to its profound non-entity but required by its conditioned existence. It exceeds the largest goristro in size, and in those moments when its form appears quadrupedal and it manifests a head, its aspect is decidedly demonic.
> 
> 
> 
> *First Effluxion of Kaalaanala*
> Gargantuan Outsider (Abomination, Augmented, Chaotic, Chthonic, Earth, Evil, Fire)
> 
> *Hit Dice:* 50d8+1240+600 (2,250hp)
> *Initiative:* +28
> *Speed:* 720 ft., burrow 720 ft.
> *Armor Class: *121 (-4 size, +27 deflection, +30 Dex, +12 insight, +12 luck, +34 natural; touch 97, flatfooted 91)
> *Base Attack/Grapple:* +50/+123
> *Attack:* Slam +108 melee (8d6+56/19-20 plus profane damage)
> *Full Attack:* 8 slams +108 melee (8d6+39/19-20 plus profane damage)
> *Space/Reach:* 20 ft./10 ft.
> *Special Attacks:* Destructive trail, engulf, profane fiery touch, engufing overrun, spell-like abilities, improved grab, profane fire
> *Special Qualities: *Blindsight 500ft., cannot be flanked, cold and light vulnerability, DR 20/epic and lawful, fast healing 25, immunities (ability damage, ability drain, blindness, critical hits, fire, form-altering attacks, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning), regeneration 25, SR 85, telepathy 1000ft., true seeing
> *Saves: *Fort +78, Ref +69, Will +69
> *Abilities:* Str 83, Dex 50, Con 61, Int 31, Wis 43, Cha 64
> *Skills: *Bluff +90, Climb +99, Escape Artist +83, Hide +71, Intimidate +96, Jump +375, Knowledge (arcana) +73, Knowledge (geography) +73, Knowledge (nature) +73, Knowledge (the planes) +73, Listen +81, Move Silently +83, Search +73, Sense Motive +76, Spellcraft +79, Spot +81, Survival +79, Tumble +89
> *Feats:* Alertness, Cleave, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Improved Critical (slam), Improved Natural Attack (slam), Improved Sunder, Weapon Focus (slam)
> *Epic Feats:* Devastating Critical (slam), Dire Charge, Epic Fortitude, Epic Will, Overwhelming Critical (slam), Superior Initiative
> *Challenge Rating:* 60
> 
> 
> The First Effluxion's natural weapons are treated as epic, chaotic and evil for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. All fire damage dealt by the First Effluxion, regardless of source, is considered profane damage.
> 
> 
> *Combat*
> 
> *Aura of Burning Dark (Su):* The First Effluxion radiates an aura of unlight which extends to 60 feet. Treat this as a _deeper darkness_ spell, but nonchthonic creatures within the aura automatically gain 1d4 negative levels and suffer 10d6 points of profane damage every round. Spell resistance is effective against level loss from the aura, but even creatures otherwise immune to energy drain and negative energy effects are subject to its effects: the aura acts upon _ens_ itself. The aura of burning dark may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. If dispelled, the First Effluxion may reactivate it as a free action on its next turn. Caster Level 65th, where appropriate.
> 
> *Countercommunion (Su): *Any divination effect used, or any ongoing divination effect brought within 1000 feet of the First Effluxion must succeed at an opposed caster level check in order to function. The First Effluxion is treated as a 65th-level caster for this purpose. Its own divination abiities are unaffected.
> 
> *Destructive Trail (Ex): *The First Effluxion can burrow through nonmagical earth or rock of any density as easily as it can pass across the surface of the ground; when moving at speed across a solid surface, the First Effluxion generates a wake and rain of molten matter. Whenever it moves twice its speed or more in a round, all creatures and unattended objects within 120 feet of any space through which the First Effluxion moves suffer 10d6 points of profane damage and 10d6 points of bludgeoning damage from the hail of disintegrating earth and rock. A Reflex saving throw (DC73) halves each type of damage. The Save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +13 insight bonus.
> 
> *Devastating Critical (Ex): *Creatures who suffer a critical hit from the First Effluxion must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 84) or die. The DC is Strength-based and includes a +13 insight bonus.
> 
> *Improved Grab (Ex):* If the First Effluxion hits, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. The First Effluxion can use improved grab on a Huge or smaller creature and has the option to conduct the grapple normally, simply maintaining a hold, or attempting to engulf the opponent. Each successful grapple check it makes during successive rounds automatically deals the damage listed.
> 
> *Engulf (Ex): *The First Effluxion can absorb opponents it holds with a second successful grapple check after a grab. The opponent must be Huge or smaller. Absorbed creatures take 40d6 points of profane damage and 40d6 points of bludgeoning damage each round they remain inside the First Effluxion. Victims must make a successful grapple check to “swim” free of the living chthonic magma of the First Effluxion.
> 
> *Engulfing Overrun (Ex):* A foe who is successfully overrun by the First Effluxion is treated as if engulfed.
> 
> *Profane Fiery Touch (Ex): *Touching or being touched by the First Effluxion deals 10d6 points of profane damage. The First Effluxion's attacks automatically deal this damage in addition to their normal damage.
> 
> *Nondetection (Ex):* The First Effluxion resists detection, and is treated as though under the effect of _nondetection_ (Caster Level 65).
> 
> *Ontic Flux (Ex):* The First Effluxion exists at the threshold of being, and is treated as though under the effect of a _blink_ spell, except that attacks which target incorporeal or ethereal creatures gain no special benefit. The ontic flux may be suppressed or resumed as a free action.
> 
> *Spell-Like Abilities: *The First Effluxion may use any nonepic spell with the [Fire] descriptor and any spell from the Darkness, Death and Destruction domains at will as a spell-like ability; the First Effluxion deals profane damage in place of fire damage, and variable numeric effects are always maximized. It may also use any of the following at will: _blasphemy, detect thoughts, haste, unhallow, unholy aura, utterdark_.
> 
> Once each per day, the First Effluxion can also use the following spell-like abilities which are the equivalent of epic level spells:
> 
> 
> *Annihilating Breath:* As a standard action, the First Effluxion can manifest a maw which unleashes an annihilating blast in a 500-ft. cone. Targets caught within the blast automatically sustain 50d20 points of profane damage and must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC60) or die; creatures slain in this fashion are treated as though _disintegrated_. This is an evil, necromantic death effect, nonepic wards are not effective against the First Effluxion's annihilating breath; epic protections keyed to the [Slay] seed and relevant deific protections are entitled to an opposed caster level check.
> 
> *Chthonic Pyroclasm:* As a full round action, the First Effluxion can generate a whirling maelstrom of profane fire and disintegrative chthonic "debris" with a radius of 1000 feet which moves with the creature. The effect lasts for as long as the First Effluxion concentrates, and for 20 rounds thereafter. All creatures within the area suffer 20d6 points of profane damage and 20d6 points of bludgeoning damage every round they remain there; a Reflex saving throw (DC60) halves each type of damage.
> 
> *Consume Life:* As a standard action, the First Effluxion may cause a consumptive burst which bestows 10d4 negative levels on all creatures within 500 feet. Targrets are entitled to a saving throw after 24 hours (Fort DC60) to prevent permanent level loss. This is an evil, necromantic death effect, only epic protections keyed to the [Slay] seed are entitled to an opposed caster level check. Creatures with divine rank are not subject to the effects of this ability.
> 
> *Diminish Foe:* As a swift action, the First Effluxion can deliver a _superb dispelling_ which also bestows 10d4 negative levels upon any single creature within line of sight. The First Effluxion makes its opposed caster level check at 1d20+100. The target is entitled to a saving throw after 24 hours (Fort DC60) to prevent permanent level loss. This is an evil, necromantic death effect; epic protections keyed to the [Slay] seed are entitled to an opposed caster level check to counter the negative levels, and deities are not subject to it; the _dispelling_ effect is not affected in any case.
> 
> *Profane Tremor: *As a full round action, the First Effluxion can generate a wave of seismic energy with a radius of ten miles. The shock knocks creatures down, collapses structures, opens cracks in the ground, and is otherwise treated as an _earthquake_ spell except that the DC to resist specific effects is 60 in all cases.
> 
> All of the First Effluxion's spell-like abilities gain the [evil] descriptor, regardless of function. The Caster Level is 65th; the save is DC 50+ spell level. Against good creatures, the Save DCs increase by +4.
> 
> *Regeneration (Ex): *The First Effluxion takes normal damage from good-aligned epic weapons; it takes double damage from good-aligned effects or weapons with the [cold] or [light] descriptor.
> 
> *True Seeing (Ex): *This ability has a range of 1000ft. and is always active.
> 
> .


----------



## Knightfall

And this one...



Sepulchrave II said:


> *Note on Soneillon and the Urn*
> 
> 
> The compound-templated Soneillon, technically an Elite Advanced Paragon Pseudochthonic Spellwarped Monster of Legend Succubus, in possession of the augmentations granted by the _Urn_ and by her normal suite of transvalent buffs. Soneillon's abilities include +5 inherent bonuses. Soneillon is also considered an abomination, and gains the abilities normally associated with such.
> 
> Although technically without DvR, Soneillon's approximate power is that of a lesser goddess; she is the third of the triune which includes the DvR6 Viridescent Nehael and a DvR3 Enkindled Shomei. All can be considered coëval multiparadigmatic expressions of _Goddess_ within the larger framework; although, perhaps _Antigoddess_ is a better way of describing Soneillon in more conventional terms: she challenges the limit to which notions of _Goddess_ may be applied.
> 
> Ontically, the triptych can be superficially undersood as representing Being (Nehael), Becoming (Shomei) and Non-Being (Soneillon). In fact, the relationship is more complex, with Soneillon also representing _Nothing Becomes_ (a positive assertion of the reification of Void); Shomei acting to place _Being_ secondary in importance to _Becoming_ (expressed as _Nothing Is_), and Nehael negating the existential(?) truth of Non-Being – i.e. _Nothing Is Not_.
> 
> The totality is reflective of the central transmetaphysical paradox of _Saizhan_ itself. Alternatively, the sexual connotations are arousal (Nehael) and crescendo (Shomei), with Soneillon herself linked with the annihilation of the self at the moment of orgasm.
> 
> She arguably interfaces with more infinities than any other entity, and – as Nehael observes – Soneillon's  history from her own perspective appears to be celestial, then diabolic, then demonic, then chthonic, then oneiric, then pseudonatural; finally manifested in a context which is Green. The paragon template is bestowed by the Blackthorn-_ludja_, but at a price: her autonomy is compromised when she manifests within finitude, and she must accept a kind of "mundanity;" Void is captured by _Ens_ and given discrete form. Furthermore, Soneillon's distancing of herself from the Cherry-_ludja_ (representative of desire) – which eagerly seeks her – can be understood as a denial of her own implicit nature, or a relegation of her sexuality, as well as a transcendence of it.
> 
> Within the Cheshnite paradigm as interpreted by Temenun, Soneillon is _Pramaade Gu Kaamaah_ (In Delirium, Void Lusts), _Asampra-Gyaata Pramaadah_ (Delirium Dream-Ecstasy), _Kaalakamala_ (Lotus of Death), or, more informally, _Aasyacheshna Phalam_ (lit. "The Mango in Cheshne's Mouth" – i.e. the apple of her eye). She is also understood as _Taarakacheshna_ (the Eye of Cheshne) both literally and figuratively; she is linked with the star of the same name, and her esoteric "day" begins with its anticulmination at the Necropolis of Khu.
> 
> The involvement of Delirium as a precursor state somehow necessary for the irruption of the Apparition – the manifestation of Demogorgon-Cheshne within the bounded cosmos – is not clear. Nor is the extent of the identity of Delirium with _Uzzhin_ – the Far Realm of Metagnostic praxis: it should be noted that Mostin asserts that they are unidentical, and that Delirium is best understood as possessing elements of Void and Dream as well as "Outside-ness." Soneillon thus also describes an elemental, chaotic-disintegrative process of unbecoming in which _Nothing Becomes_ becomes _Becomes Nothing_.
> 
> 
> Soneillon is extraordinarily resistant to all forms of attack: epic spells or SDAs are an absolute requirement when dealing with her. I've tagged her CR at 60 – or 72 in possession of _Pharamne's Urn_ – but even that seems a little conservative: template combinations are somewhat unpredictable. To reliably penetrate her SR and Saves would require a spell of approximately 350th order (unmitigated DC) by an epic caster such as Nwm or Mostin.
> 
> Soneillon's stats are constructed like this:
> 
> 8 14 13 12 10 15 elite array
> 10 16 15 18 14 31 succubus racial adjustment
> 10 16 15 18 14 37 advancement by HD
> 15 21 20 23 19 42 inherent bonuses
> 25 31 30 33 29 52 chthonic
> 47 41 40 33 39 52 pseudonatural
> 51 43 44 37 39 52 spellwarped
> 61 49 54 39 41 56 monster of legend
> 76 64 69 54 56 71 paragon
> 76 104 109 54 56 111 epic buffs
> 86 114 119 64 66 121 profane bonuses from _Urn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soneillon Aasyacheshna Phalam*
> 
> *Size/Type: *Medium Outsider (Abomination, Augmented, Chaotic, Chthonic, Dream, Extraplanar, Evil, Paragon, Pseudonatural)
> *Hit Dice: *30d8+1620+360 (2220hp)
> *Initiative: *+56
> *Speed: *360ft.; fly 600ft. (perfect)
> *Armor Class:* 181 (+55 deflection, +52 Dex, +12 insight, +12 luck, +40 natural), touch 141, flat-footed 129
> *Base Attack/Grapple:* +30/+118
> *Attack: *Void tendril +132 melee (2d6+58/15-20x3 plus ontic corruption)
> *Full Attack:* 12 void tendrils +132 melee (2d6+58/15-20x3 plus ontic corruption)
> *Space/Reach:* 5ft./10ft.
> *Special Attacks: *Augmented critical, aura of unlight, energy drain, frightful presence, improved grab, ontic corruption, spell-like abilities, spells, summon demon, tenacious wounding, utter corruption
> *Special Qualities: *Blindsight 500ft,. DR 20/cold iron and epic and good, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 20, immunities (ability drain, ability damage, acid, death effects, electricity, form-altering effects, mind-affecting effects, negative energy effects, and poison, sonic effetcs), nondetection, ontic flux, regeneration 20, resistance to cold 20 and fire 20, see in darkness, spell resistance 150, spellwarp, telepathy 1000 ft., tongues, true seeing
> *Saves: *Fort +114, Ref +112, Will +88
> *Abilities: *Str 86, Dex 114, Con 119, Int 64, Wis 66, Cha 121
> *Skills: *Appraise +70 (embroidered items +74), Balance +99, Bluff +102, Climb +81, Concentration +97, Craft (embroidery) +70, Decipher Script +70, Diplomacy +114, Disguise +98 (+102 acting), Escape Artist +95, Forgery +70, Gather Information +98, Handle Animal +98. Hide +95, Intimidate +104, Jump +217, Knowledge (arcana) +70, Knowledge (history) +70, Knowledge (nature) +74, Knowledge (nobility) +70, Knowledge (the planes) +70, Knowledge (religion) +70, Listen +79, Move Silently +95, Perform (dance) +98, Profession (courtesan) +71, Ride +99, Search +70, Sense Motive +73, Sleight of Hand +99, Spellcraft +177 (scrolls +181), Spot +79, Survival +71, Tumble +99, Use Magic Device +98 (scrolls +102)
> *Feats: *Dark Speech, Dodge, Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Spell Penetration, Epic Spellcasting, Greater Spell Penetration, Improved Critical (void tendril), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Negotiator, Persuasive, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Penetration, Weapon Finesse
> *Challenge Rating:* 72 (60)
> 
> *Special Attacks*
> 
> _Arcane Spellcasting:_ Soneillon casts spells as a 30th-level sorcerer; in addition, she can cast any Darkness, Destruction, Dream, Evil or Madness domain spell as an arcane spell. She need not utilize material components in her spellcasting, and incurs no experience point cost for spells which normally demand it: Soneillon can hence apply up to a –200 DC mitigating factor against any epic spell which she casts.
> _Augmented Critical:_ All of Soneillon's natural attacks threaten on an attack roll of 15-20 and
> benefit from a x3 critical multiplier.
> _Aura of Unlight (Su):_ Soneillon radiates an aura of unlight which extends to 10 feet. Treat this as a _deeper darkness_ spell, but nonchthonic creatures within the aura automatically gain 1d4 negative levels every round. Spell resistance is effective against level loss from the aura of unlight, but even creatures normally immune to energy drain and negative energy effects are otherwise subject to it. The aura of unlight may be suppressed or resumed as a free action. It may be dispelled, but Soneillon may reactivate it as a free action on her next turn. Caster Level 30th. A DC 93 Fortitude save must be made after 24 hours to recover each negative level. The Save DC is Charisma-based, and includes a +13 insight bonus.
> _Frightful Presence (Ex):_ Enemies within 20 feet with fewer HD than Soneillon must make a Will saving throw (DC 93) or become shaken -  a condition which lasts until the opponent is out of range. A successful save leaves the opponent immune to Soneillon's frightful presence for 24hrs. The frightful presence may be suppressed or resumed as a free action on Soneillon's turn. This is a mind-affecting fear effect. The Save DC is Charisma-based, and includes a +13 insight bonus.
> _Improved Grab (Ex):_ If Soneillon hits an opponent of size medium or smaller with a tendril, she deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
> _Ontic Corruption (Ex):_ An enemy struck by one of Soneillon's void tendril attacks is permanently drained of 2d4 points of Constitution and gains 1d4 negative levels. At the same time, Soneillon regains 10 lost hit points. The DC after 24 hours to reisist permanent level loss from the ontic corruption is 93. The Save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +13 insight bonus.
> 
> _Summon Allies (Sp):_ Soneillon can summon 1d4+1 chthonic succubi as a standard action. This ability is the equivalent of an epic level spell.
> _Tenacious Wounding (Ex):_ Damage sustained from Soneillon's narural attacks resists healing. Healing spells only restore 1 hit point per spell level, and natural healing of such wounds takes twice as long as normal.
> _Utter Corruption:_ All of Soneillon's spells and spell-like abilities gain the [Evil] descriptor, regardless of their function. Against good creatures, Soneillon benefits from a +4 bonus to the DC of any special abilities and to spells and spell-like abilities which she uses.
> 
> *Spell-Like Abilities:* Soneillon can use the following abilities at will: _blasphemy, detect good, detect thoughts, dream travel, greater dispel magic, greater teleport, haste, suggestion, unhallow, unholy aura_. All spell-like abilities have a caster level equal to Soneillon's Hit Dice.
> 
> *Special Qualities:*
> 
> _Change Shape (Su):_ Soneillon can assume the form of any Small or Medium humanoid.
> _Ontic Flux_ (Ex): Soneillon benefits from an effect similar to a _blink_ spell, except that attacks which target incorporeal or ethereal creatures gain no special benefit, nor does Soneillon receive any special benefits to attack creatures in this state. The ontic flux may be suppressed or resumed as a free action.
> _Nondetection_ (Ex): Soneillon is treated as if under a _nondetection_ spell (Caster Level 30th)
> _Regeneration 20._ Epic good-aligned weapons and good-aligned spells do normal damage to Soneillon.
> _See in Darkness(Su):_ Soneillon can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by _deeper darkness_ spells.
> _Spellwarp (Ex):_ Spell effects which target Soneillon and fail to penetrate her spell resistance grant temporary Hit Points equal to 5x the spell's level. Temporary Hit Points gained in this fashion last for 1 hour.
> _Telepathy (Su):_ Soneillon can communicate telepathically with any creature within 1000 feet which has a language
> _Tongues (Su):_ Soneillon has a permanent tongues ability (as the spell, caster level 30th).
> _True Seeing (Ex):_ This ability extends to 500ft. and is always active.
> 
> Soneillon has a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
> 
> 
> *Spells Known*
> 
> The Save DC to resist spells cast by Soneillon is 78+ Spell Level and includes a +13 insight bonus. Against good-aligned targets, she gains a further +4 bonus. Soneillon does not require material components or foci in her spellcasting; she need pay no XP for spells which normally demand it. She gains a +6 bonus to penetrate an opponent's spell resistance.
> 
> Spells per day: 6/20/20/20/19/19/19/19/18/18. Soneillon may also cast 3 epic spells per day.
> 
> 9th – _Implosion (DC87), power word kill, reality maelstrom (DC87), shapechange, utterdark, weird (DC87), wish_
> 
> 8th – _Bestow greater curse (DC86), demand (DC86), discern location, earthquake (DC86), maddening scream, power word blind, power word stun_
> 
> 7th – _Disintegrate (DC85), insanity (DC85), greater scrying (DC85), limited wish, sequester (DC85), vision_
> 
> 6th – _Create undead, dream sight, false sending (DC84), harm (DC84), mass suggestion (DC84), probe thoughts (DC84), prying eyes_
> 
> 5th – _Baleful polymorph (DC83), bolts of bedevilment (DC83), dispel good (DC83), dream, mass inflict light wounds (DC83), mirage arcana (DC83), nightmare (DC83), sending, summon monster V_
> 
> 4th – _Armor of darkness, black tentacles, confusion (DC82), dimensional anchor, inflict critical wounds (DC69), know vulnerabilities (DC82), phantasmal killer (DC82), unholy blight (DC82), voice of the dragon_
> 
> 3rd – _Anticipate teleportation, arcane sight, blacklight, contagion (DC81), deep slumber (DC81), glimpse of truth, magic circle against good, nondetection, rage (DC81), spell vulnerability (DC81)_
> 
> 
> *Ongoing Transvalent Augmentations*
> Soneillon gains a +40 enhancement bonus to Charisma, Constitution and Dexterity. These protections are renewed on a monthly basis; they have a CL of 150 for purposes of opposed _dispel_ checks.
> 
> 
> *Voice of Demogorgon*
> Evocation [Evil, Sonic]
> 
> *Order:* 450
> *Spellcraft DC:* 186
> *Components:* V, XP, Backlash, Dark Speech; see text
> *Casting Time:* 1 standard action
> *Range:* 200ft.
> *Area:* Nonchthonic entities in a 200-ft. radius spread centered on you
> *Duration:* Instantaneous
> *Saving Throw:* None
> *Spell Resistance:* Yes
> 
> Seeds: [Energy] (+19), [Afflict] (+14), [Ward] (+14). Factors: penetrate immunity (ad hoc +20), overcome keyed epic [Ward] (+18), emulate _blasphemy_ (+27), increase effective _blasphemy_ CL (+60), increase area by 400% (+16), increase spell penetration (+240), 1-action stilled (+22). Mitigating: XP (-200), 60d6 backlash (-60), Dark Speech (ad hoc –4).
> 
> Soneillon speaks a syllable in the Dark Speech which cannot be heard. Creatures normally immune to sonic attacks are affected by this spell, and the _Voice of Demogorgon_ is not subject to any kind of magical _silence_.
> 
> Nonchthonic entities with less than 50HD are automatically slain when subject to this spell. Creatures with at least 50HD but fewer than 60HD are _dazed_ for 1 round and _weakened_ for 2d4 rounds when they hear the _Voice of Demogorgon_. Chthonic creatures or creatures with 60 or more Hit Dice are not subject to its effects.
> 
> For the purposes of penetrating spell resistance, the _Voice of Demogorgon_ has a Caster Level of 150.
> 
> *Possessions*_: Pharamne's Urn_
> 
> 
> *Pharamne's Urn in Soneillon's Hands*
> Whilst Soneillon remains in possession of _Pharamne's Urn_, she gains the following benefits. They are already factored into her stat block:
> 
> +10 Profane bonus to all abilities
> +100 Competence bonus to Spellcraft checks
> +10 resistance bonus to saves
> +10 luck bonus to saves
> 
> 
> *The Urn*
> 
> _Pharamne's Urn_ has no fixed set of qualities, although some aspect of its generative power is technically accessible to  any who posesses the item; fundamentally, it _magnifies power_. As a transcendental artifact, the _Urn_ is properly associated with or belongs to the DvR20 realm; as such, its reality is impervious to effects generated by entities of fewer than 21 divine ranks. Only meta-transcendental beings or phenomena (Oronthon's Radiant Form, Cheshne's Dream-manifestation, the _Sela_ etc.) can act upon the _Urn_ to change or negate its essential nature.
> 
> Magical manipulation of the _Urn_ is impossible: for example, it cannot be _teleported_, or subjected to _polymorph_, and it always appears as it is (within the area of an illusion, the _Urn_ remains the _Urn_). It can only be physically handled (lifted or carried, placed inside a box or a  _bag of holding_ etc.) In this regard, it behaves as any other physical object. The _Urn_ appears as a stoppered clay amphora around twenty inches high and weighing some thirty pounds.
> 
> The power bestowed by the artifact is otherwise linked to the stature or cosmic gravitas of its owner/wielder; entities of greater potency hence derive commensurately more benefit from the _Urn_.
> 
> 
> *Attunement*
> Attunement to the _Urn_ requires one complete day. Once an entity is attuned to the artifact, it remains so thereafter, regardless of whether or not the _Urn_ stays within that creature's possession. Only entities who have undergone three or more transcendences or paradigm shifts are capable of attuning themselves to _Pharamne's Urn_. The benefits granted by attunement to _Pharamne's Urn_ are only available for as long as the _Urn_ is actually within that being's possession – held, carried on its body, or kept in an adjacent extradimensional space.
> 
> For purposes of eligibility, a transcendence is indicated by an acquired template, a shift from one paradigm to another, or a metaphysical migration of some type: a resurrection, reincarnation, a Fall (in the case of a demon or devil) and so on. A number of characters within the story are eligible in this regard; only one of the PCs – Nwm the Preceptor – is _ineligible_ to actualize the _Urn_'s potential for purposes of attunement. As Nwm is under a Vow of Poverty, ownership of the _Urn_ would be impermissible in any case.
> 
> When the initial attunement to _Pharamne's Urn_ is made, the attuning entity chooses the benefits which the _Urn_ will convey upon it. Attunement to and possession of the artifact always conveys magical benefits equal to the total predicted wealth of a PC with a level equivalent to the creature's CR (63M in Soneillon's case). All magical benefit costs are directly additive: there is no reduction in costing multiple similar effects within a single item, nor a surcharge for multiple different effects or 'uncustomary'  effects. Unslotted effects – those that would normally require a space limitation – incur double the normal cost as usual. No restrictions exist on other items in the character's or entity's possession; careful selection of abilities to avoid overlapping bonuses or abilities can provide an enormous boost to the owner's power. Assume that the _Urn_ increases the effective Challenge Rating of any creature which possesses it by around 20%.
> 
> Once determined, the benefits remain fixed for that entity; if the possessor of the _Urn_ later increases in (unadjusted) CR – for example by acquiring class levels or a template – these benefits may evolve and increase, or additional benefits may be accrued. The _Urn_ always bestows at least three discrete magical benefits; none of these benefits may exceed one third of the total value of the _Urn_ relative to the creature's unadjusted CR.
> 
> For example, a 20th-level Sorcerer in possession of the _Urn_ (total predicted wealth value 760,000gp) and capable of attuning herself and actualizing it might choose the following benefits:
> 
> an ongoing CL20 _nondetection_ effect [no space limitation] (120,000)
> a +30 competence bonus to Bluff checks [no space limitation] (180,000)
> a +30 competence bonus to Spellcraft checks [no space limitation] (180,000)
> a +5 luck bonus to saving throws [no space limitation] (100,000)
> a +5 deflection bonus to AC [no space limitation] (100,000)
> a +6 enhancement bonus to Charisma [no space limitation] (72,000)
> 
> If the base CR of the character subsequently increases, he or she may improve existing bonuses or add additional effects up to his or her predicted wealth by level.
> 
> 
> 
> *Generative Power*
> The _Urn_'s generative power is available to any in possession of the artifact. The owner of _Pharamne's Urn_ may create a demiplane coterminous with his or her current location as though using a _genesis_ spell; alternatively, the Urn's power may be invoked to override prevailing conditions on the plane upon which the user is situated, replacing them with a local _genesis_ effect. The user must, however, pay the normal XP cost associated with _genesis_ (5000XP). Subsequent uses of _genesis_ may increase the size of the demiplane normally; in each case, the XP cost must be paid. Using this ability nominally requires 1 week.
> 
> The size of the demiplane created, the speed of creation, and the extent to which the creator of the demiplane may determine its various traits are otherwise governed by the DvR of the entity manipulating the _Urn_, or by direct magical or supernatural power:
> 
> •	Creatures without divine rank or creatures of DvR0 use an unmodified _genesis_ effect
> 
> •	_Demi-powers _(DvR1-5) may add an additional 180ft. radius for each divine rank which they possess, and the limit of the demiplane is reached instantaneously (there is no "slow growth.") For example, a DvR4 entity could create a demiplane with an initial radius of up to 900ft., and subsequent uses would increase the radius by a like amount. Demi-powers require only one day to use the _Urn_'s ability. Demiplanes created by a power of DvR1-5 are finite, have an alterable morphic, normal magic, and normal time; any demi-power may also determine the following planar traits:
> 
> o	_Gravity:_ A demi-power may imbue the demiplane with normal, heavy or light gravity; with no gravity; or with either objective or subjective directional gravity.
> o	_Mildly Aligned:_ A demi-power may apply mildly-aligned lawful, chaotic, good or evil traits to the demiplpane.
> o	_Elemental and Energy Traits:_ A demi-power may create an Air-, Fire-, Water-, Earth-, Positive- or Negative-dominant demiplane​
> •	_Lesser powers _(DvR6-10) increase the initial radius to one mile for each divine rank which they possess, and the limit of the demiplane is reached instantaneously: for example, a DvR8 entity could create a demiplane with an initial radius of up to 8 miles, and subsequent uses would increase the radius by a like amount. Lesser powers require only one hour to use the _Urn_'s ability; any lesser power may also imbue the demiplane with these additional planar traits:
> 
> o	_Self-Contained:_ A lesser power may create a demiplane which is recursive, self-contained, or otherwise "bends back" on itself
> o	_Magically, Static or Highly Morphic:_ A lesser power may create a demiplane which is subject to specific magical manipulation, resists manipulation, or is subject to frequent and easy manipulation through spells, supernatural abilities, or force of will
> o	_Temporal Traits:_ Lesser powers may bestow flowing time, erratic time or timelessness upon demiplanes which they create
> o	_Flora and Fauna:_ A lesser power may populate the demiplane with a range of nonmagical and nonsapient life as it sees fit​
> •	_Intermediate powers _(DvR11-15) increase the initial radius to one hundred miles for each divine rank which they possess, and the limit of the demiplane is reached instantaneously: for example, a DvR13 entity could create a demiplane with an initial radius of up to 1300 miles, and subsequent uses would increase the radius by a like amount. Intermediate powers require only one minute to use the _Urn_'s ability. In addition to traits already noted, any intermediate power may also imbue the demiplane with the following planar traits:
> 
> o	_Divinely Morphic:_ An intermediate power may create a demiplane which is subject to divine manipulation, in whole or in part, by itself or other deities or powers of its choosing
> o	_Strong Alignment Traits:_ An intermediate power can imbue the demiplane with a strong chaotic, evil, good, lawful or neutral alignment trait
> o	_Magic Traits:_ An intermediate power may create a demiplane with dead, impeded, wild or enhanced magic​
> •	_Greater powers _(DvR16-20) experience no limit to the size of the plane created by the _Urn_'s generative ability. Greater powers require only one round to use the _Urn_'s ability; any greater power may imbue the plane with any physical, elemental, energy, alignment or magical traits. It may populate the plane with flora and fauna, or sapient and/or magical life as it sees fit.
> 
> 
> The _Urn_ is also amenable to more direct magical or supernatural power: spellcasters or creatures with spell-like abilities may make a caster level check in lieu of divine rank; the DC to achieve the benefit of a specific divine rank is equal to 30 + (10 x the DvR to be emulated). A creature with a supernatural power which has a caster level equivalent is eligible, as is a psionic creature – in this case use the creature's manifester level.
> 
> .


----------



## Knightfall

Sepulchrave II said:


> *Ortwine
> Queen of Afqithan. Sidhe Lord. Nireem.
> 
> 
> Symbol: Dragonfly
> Home Plane: Faerie (Afqithan) or Sisperi (Mulhuk) or Prime
> Alignment: Chaotic
> Portfolio: Charm, Fey Glamoury, Lies, Trickery
> Worshippers: Deceivers
> Cleric Alignments: CN, CE, CG, N
> Domains: Charm, Trickery, Afqithan*



*
[MENTION=4303]Sepulchrave II[/MENTION],

If you don't mind, I'm going to borrow Ortwine for my own cosmology. (I might have asked you this before, I can't remember? EDIT: Yes, I did. Several pages back.)

Is Nireem an alternate name or a title? EDIT: I think I figured it out.

Does she share Afqithan with any other powers of note?

Is Afqithan its own plane/layer within Faerie or is it a divine realm? Before I saw this, I thought it was a shadow-fey plane separate from Faerie.

And what are its dimensions? Finite?



Sepulchrave II said:



Afqithan Domain
Granted power: You cast spells with the [mind-affecting] and shadow descriptors at +1 caster level.

1. Charm person
2. Invisibility
3. Suggestion
4. Bestow curse
5. Baleful polymorph
6. Shadowy grappler
7. Shifting paths
8. Mass charm monster
9. Shadow landscape

Click to expand...


And, I'd like to borrow this too. *


----------



## Knightfall

Also, any chance of seeing the stats for the _new_ Nehael?

EDIT: Never mind. I found where you'd posted it.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

[MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION]

Sorry for being so slack in responding; I don't really check this thread too often. Please feel absolutely free to use and modify whatever you like. 

Afqithan is _part_ of Faerie; a particular domain within it. The area in the immediate vicinity of Irknaan's/Ortwine's Fortress is equivalent to a divine realm commensurate with a DvR 3 entity (at the current update point in the SH; Jan 2012). It is not finite, insofar as Faerie is not finite; there are areas (the 'Umbral Fringe') which are heavily imbued with shadowstuff - this is where the remaining Loquai nobles make their strongholds.


----------



## Knightfall

Sepulchrave II said:


> [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION]
> 
> Sorry for being so slack in responding; I don't really check this thread too often. Please feel absolutely free to use and modify whatever you like.



Cool. That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure. I'm also going to use your Soneillon when creating my own version. She might end up less chthonic in my cosmology; I haven't decided yet. I tried looking up more about her online, but the only thing I've found so far is this wikipedia entry. It's not very useful. 

I'm also likely to use _red_ Nehael. Very cool.



> Afqithan is _part_ of Faerie; a particular domain within it. The area in the immediate vicinity of Irknaan's/Ortwine's Fortress is equivalent to a divine realm commensurate with a DvR 3 entity (at the current update point in the SH; Jan 2012). It is not finite, insofar as Faerie is not finite; there are areas (the 'Umbral Fringe') which are heavily imbued with shadowstuff - this is where the remaining Loquai nobles make their strongholds.



Okay, so those Loquai nobles are not really much of a threat to Ortwine, right? I'm basing this on what you wrote here.

Specifically: _"In Afqithan itself – where the remnants of the Loquai numbered a few hundred – her rule was uncontested. Menicau, three times a turncoat, still dwelt in her citadel, but even she presented no threat, and had bowed her head in deference. A dozen other families retained estates with Ortwine's permission. But the Queen herself kept no Loquai, demon or cambion in her train."_

It sounds like Menicau would be the only true foe, but she'd likely need to form an alliance with an outside force.

Do you have any other information on the various Loquai noble families? Names, alliances, machinations, etc?

And I noted that you wrote that Afqithan is being brought into Faerie: _"Invoked at the climax of the incident, as Mostin had wrily dubbed it, the planar rift was a growing at an exceptional rate: it would take a mere two millennia for Afqithan to be entirely subsumed by Faerie."_

So, what this sounds like to me is that eventually either Afqithan will cease to exist or its environs will become part of Faerie. Two millennia is not very long by divine standards, so I'm wondering what Ortwine part was in the creation of the rift. What I'm asking, I guess, is who invoked it?

And one final query (for now): If I was going through the various D&D 3e monster books, which creatures would have a strong foothold in Afqithan? Fey and umbral creatures, of course, but are there any unusual natives of the plane?

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Azakiel

I have been rereading the compiled PDF and have encountered a question while going back over the Accelerating Ritual of Perceptual Magnification :

The second step in the preparation talks about Shomei casting a triply enhanced endurance spell (further empowered and maximised by Faerie).

My question is whether you use a variant of the attribute enhancing spells and if so how you work it.

If not, do you use a different version of the empower feat?


----------



## Rackhir

Azakiel said:


> I have been rereading the compiled PDF and have encountered a question while going back over the Accelerating Ritual of Perceptual Magnification :
> 
> The second step in the preparation talks about Shomei casting a triply enhanced endurance spell (further empowered and maximised by Faerie).
> 
> My question is whether you use a variant of the attribute enhancing spells and if so how you work it.
> 
> If not, do you use a different version of the empower feat?




I don't recall if it was explicitly permitted in 3.0 D&D, but as far back as I can recall he's permitted multiple stacking of metamagic feats.


----------



## Azakiel

the feat stacking is not the problem I am having, more that (certainly in 3.5, pretty certain the same holds true in 3e) the Bear's Endurance spell has no variable numeric components to either empower or maximise.


----------



## Salthorae

Endurance and the other stat boosting spells in 3e were all 1d4+1 variable so I think Maximize and Empower would both work with them.


----------



## Azakiel

Good to know, thanks. I couldn't manage to dig out a copy of my 3e PHB, so was working on the premise that it hadn't changed much.


----------



## grodog

*bump*


----------



## Knightfall

First 2013 bump


----------



## grodog

And seconded!


----------



## Gwarok

Hey guys, I have a question.   There are a lot of great epic summoning spells, but it seems to me that they ignore the SR and Will saves of the target.   I'm thinking of Mostin's summoning of the U, which has an SR 500.  Is there something going on in the construction of these spells that I am missing?


----------



## grodog

It's BIG BUMP Sunday!


----------



## tleilaxu

tleilaxu casts resurrection on the thread


----------



## Gwarok

We need more EPIC updates.   Scratch that, SEPIC updates


----------



## Gwarok

Ok, because I needed a Tales of Wyre fix and also because I know we all love him, using the 3.5 Rules I bring you the one, the only...


*Mogus the Hedgehog (CR 16)*

*Pseudonatural Familiar* 
Tiny Outsider (Augmented Aberration, Native) 

*Hit Dice*: 15D4 (228hp) – Half of Mostin
*Initiative*: +6
*Speed*: 10ft.
*Armor Class*: 55 (+4 size, +6 Dex, Natural Armor +35), touch 55, flatfooted 49
*Base Atk/Grapple:* +15
*Attack:* +21 tentacle rake (2d8+6)
*Full Attack:* +21 melee, 4 tentacle rakes (2d8+6) 
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, rotting constriction, spell-like abilities
*Specal Qualities:* Alertness, cannot be flanked, constant insight, Improved Evasion, damage reduction 15/epic, darkvision 120ft., immunities (acid, electricity), SR 75, Share Spells 
*Saves:* Fort +16 Ref +17 Will +24
*Abilities:* Str 23 Dex 22 Con 21 Int 20 Wis 24 Cha 4

*Skills:* Hide +26, Listen +9, Spot +9

*Feats:* Alertness.

*Metagnostic Form (Su):* As a free action, Mogus can change form between a hedgehog and a writhing mass of tentacles, or any combination in between. Typically, he appears as a hedgehog with vestigial alien features. A true seeing spell reveals Mogus as existing in all forms simultaneously. In his tentacled form, Mogus may use Improved Grab and Rotting Constriction in addition to his other abilities. In this form, nonpseudonatural enemies suffer a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls to hit Mogus; creatures using true seeing automatically incur the penalty.

Mogus's metagnostic form is not subject to dispel effects, but within an antimagic field Mogus may not change form and retains whichever shape he possessed before entering the field.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If Mogus hits an opponent of Tiny-size or smaller with a tentacle, he deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once Mogus has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check he makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, Mostin regains 10 lost hit points.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* As a standard action, Mogus can use blur, haste or dimension door. Caster level 20th.

Dont mess with the Mogus.


----------



## TheBrassDuke

Cheiromancer said:


> It's fine to distribute the picture of Mostin, as long as it is without charge, and my name doesn't get attached to it somehow.  I don't want to take credit for Dr. Midnight's work.




Thought just occurred to me, Chieromancer--where are all the images, anyway? I've maybe seen one..?


----------



## grodog

TheBrassDuke said:


> Thought just occurred to me, Chieromancer--where are all the images, anyway? I've maybe seen one..?




We used to have them posted in the Yahoo Group, and the files are likely still there.  I've probably got them on one of my HDs too.

edit:  yep, still in the Yahoo Group Files and Photos sections:  https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Sepulchraves-Wyre/photos/photostream




Allan.


----------



## Wumpus

grodog said:


> We used to have them posted in the Yahoo Group, and the files are likely still there.  I've probably got them on one of my HDs too.
> 
> edit:  yep, still in the Yahoo Group Files and Photos sections:  https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Sepulchraves-Wyre/photos/photostream
> 
> View attachment 83703
> 
> Allan.




I've got these stashed on my dropbox. Would it be all right to share a link to that (and the compiled story hour files)?


----------



## grodog

Wumpus said:


> I've got these stashed on my dropbox. Would it be all right to share a link to that (and the compiled story hour files)?




I think so, Wumpus:  they've been shared previously here and in the Yahoo group, with the permission of Sep and the artists.

Allan.


----------



## SDFcvAERT

Oh, Sep. Your work is awesome. Tales of Wyre is the only reason that I became interested in D&D and the sole inspiration for me to revitalize my writing career. Not only are is Tales of Wyre the best story hour that I have ever encountered, you may be the most underrated author I have ever encountered. From the moment I discovered Tales of Wyre I have read it countless times. Thank you so much for the effort you put into these, and keeping us (insatiable) fans happy!

A compiled pdf copy of Tales of Wyre: \


----------

